# 2021-2 NFL Pro Football (pls, no other sports!)



## Lethe200

The 2021-2 Season begins! *Tonight is Thurs Night Football with Tampa Bay Bucs vs Dallas Cowboys.* Is Dak Prescott fully recovered, or will the Bucs' pass rush make his life miserable? Can the Bucs repeat? Brady was the last one to do it, but that was 'way back in 2003 and 2004. The NFL gave them (and Dallas) the gift of an extra week off this year. Based on the many injuries we saw in all sports last year, that's a strong positive.

A few rule changes - notably, quite a few players have changed jersey #s, so don't assume your fav pro is still wearing the same # as last year, LOL - and hopefully, fewer holding calls will make the games go quicker. 

Note also the _NFL is pushing fans to start streaming games_. Fox/Amazon Prime will carry ONLY 11 of the 19 Thurs Nite games for 2021-2. NFL network will show all 19 games. The full schedule of games is here: 2021-2 Thursday Night Football schedule.

Starting next year (2022 season) Thursday games will be shown ONLY on NFL network and Amazon Prime video streaming. Fox will no longer carry the Thursday games.

This article below is completely free access, and is an entertaining summary of what various sportswriters' "best guesses" are as to who will win the various awards, their respective divisions and eventually, the Super Bowl. It's a bit long, so please access via the link.

*NFL 2021 predictions: who is capable of stopping Mahomes and the Chiefs this season?*
The NFL kicks off on Thursday. Will Kansas City steamroller the league? Which of the rookies will shine? And who will win MVP?
London Guardian U.S. 09Sept2021
Free access article: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...f-stopping-mahomes-and-the-chiefs-this-season


_L–R, Top–Bottom: Aaron Donald, Patrick Mahomes, DeAndre Hopkins; Tom Brady, Derrick Henry and Aaron Rodgers are just some of the players who will make a splash this season. Composite: Getty Images_


----------



## AnnieA

Lethe200 said:


> Is Dak Prescott fully recovered...



Oh, I hope so!  Love the guy so much that I'm almost scared to watch in case he struggles. 

Want to see lots of these reactions!


----------



## Marie5656

*Not a fan of the sport, but I live in Bills country.  They open on Sunday.  I heard on the local news that the Stadium has been hit by the hiring crunch too....hard to find employees this year. 
They have been getting better every year, with Josh Allen, and the new coach.  So...this MAY be the year.





*


----------



## Feelslikefar

This season is shaping up to be pretty exciting.  Quite a few Divisions up for grabs.
The game tonight is a 'must watch' IMO, great match-up and it's the start of the season.
Titans meet up with the Colts in week 3, that should tell a lot about our season.

Wife is already talking about how the 49ers will surprise people this year.
She continues to be a fan even after her cousin stopping playing and coaching for them.
I'm just glad we are not in the same Division, so we can enjoy watching each others games.

Again, thanks for your time in the coverage of the sport.


----------



## AnnieA

charry said:


> WHAT ,! NO ENGLISH FOOTBALL.?  ....



You mean the kind that *gasp* ...actually entails contact with feet and ball in all phases of the game?  

American football should be called something like "gridiron chess" ...the coaches pick the player chess pieces for strategy, train them for several options to play the strategic roles (in order to 'trick' the opposing side into a weak response to the moves) and hope they execute them well during the game.


----------



## jerry old

Cowboy fans have snacks and crying towel ready.
However, they have a history of giving the high-flying teams a run for their money.
They can score points,  but they cannot stop other teams from  out scoring them.


Cowboys will win conference and win some games in playoffs, unless they run into Aaron Rodgers, the Cowboy killer, on first round.

Interested in what Cleveland will do this year, boy that is a tough division.


----------



## horseless carriage

charry said:


> WHAT ,! NO ENGLISH FOOTBALL.?  ....


The thread says no other sports please. But American football is a misnomer, football (there's a clue in the name,) is not soccer.
So where did soccer come from? While Americans were turning a team game into a blood sport, on the other side of the pond, one, William Webb Ellis picked up the ball and ran with it. He didn't break any rules but the football purists didn't like it, so, given that Ellis was attending the Rugby School at the time, that version of football became known as Rugby Football, whilst the other version became known as Associated football. The abbreviation for associated is: Assoc. Hence, soccer.

The crazy thing about American Football, apart from throwing the ball, is that the great republic, where even the head honcho president is no more than a Mr. American footballs all had  “The Duke” emblazoned on the side of each and every NFL game ball. Another less known fact is that the average life expectancy or lifespan of an American football NFL player has been reported to be extremely low, only 53 to 59 years depending on playing position. Good grief, even Roman gladiators could expect more, as long as it didn't go to their head.


----------



## senior chef

I am a big fan of the game.  I expect Dallas to lose tonight. No tears from me. On the other hand, I am no fan of Tampa or Tom Brady, so tonight's game will not get me too excited.
HOWEVER, any pro football is better than no pro football.

I am curious to see how the New Orleans Saints will make out now that Drew Brees is gone. They may or may not make it back to the playoffs but I'll be cheering for them.

As far as soccer is concerned, I'd rather watch paint dry than watch ANY soccer game.


----------



## senior chef

horseless carriage said:


> Another less known fact is that the average life expectancy or lifespan of an American football NFL player has been reported to be extremely low, only 53 to 59 years depending on playing position. Good grief, even Roman gladiators could expect more, as long as it didn't go to their head.


Historically, men have always been employed in extremely dangerous occupations.  Nothing new there.
Structural iron and steel workers
Loggers
Professional fishermen
Miners
Agricultural workers.
Professional drivers
The list is nearly endless. Someone must build our world, and men pay the heaviest price.
As far as football players are concerned, yes, their bodies often suffer tremendous punishment. But that is part and parcel of being a man.
As a side note: anthropologists have noted that Neanderthals typically show numerous healed broken bones. Neanderthals always got in close with large, dangerous, wild animals. When comparing Neanderthals to modern man, anthropologists noted that only rodeo riders suffer as many broken bones.
It's in our DNA to be combatants and take on the most dangerous jobs.


----------



## AnnieA

jerry old said:


> They can score points,  but they cannot stop other teams from  out scoring them.



This, I'm afraid, will happen again tonight.


----------



## Lethe200

AnnieA said:


> This, I'm afraid, will happen again tonight.


Yes, sadly Jerry Jones seems enthralled by his offense but ignores his defense.

Unfortunately for him, exciting as it is to watch explosive scoring of TDs, when playoff time hits it's *defense *that usually wins games!


----------



## Lethe200

Marie5656 said:


> *Not a fan of the sport, but I live in Bills country.  They open on Sunday.  I heard on the local news that the Stadium has been hit by the hiring crunch too....hard to find employees this year.
> They have been getting better every year, with Josh Allen, and the new coach.  So...this MAY be the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Josh Allen was extremely impressive in his rookie season. Here's hoping the sophomore jinx doesn't hit him!


----------



## jerry old

Part of the fun of the football season is a fans touting their team; and others telling them: 'your team is made up of bums.'

SF has Cleveland fans, Kc, Colts,  Buffalo, Houston, SF and Dallas fans; I'm sure there are other teams mentioned, but I can't recall...

Part of the fun is Poo Hawing the fan of another team, when that team is playing your favorite.
Fortunately, the NFC-East has few or zero posting on the the teams withing these conference.
Last years Win-Loss records of this conference leaves the fans with the opinion, "What a bunch of Bums.'"

(There have been one or two post regarding the Eagles and Giants which i have not mentioned as they were  in error.
Yes, I'm seeking a word battle about the merits of the members within the NFC-East)


----------



## Irwin

If Teddy Bridgewater is consistent, the Broncos have a pretty good chance of making the playoffs. He's a damn good quarterback... very accurate and has a good feel for where to go when the pocket breaks down, which is what Drew Lock lacks. The Broncos' defense is ranked 4th in the league, so all in all, they should be a good team.


----------



## Feelslikefar

@jerry old Since you overlooked my Titans, a quick video...


----------



## Don M.

I've been watching the pre-season games, and I'm looking forward to watching all the KC Chiefs games...the first one is Sunday afternoon...I'll be glued to the TV.


----------



## jerry old

Feelslikefar said:


> @jerry old Since you overlooked my Titans, a quick video..


I did, but rock'um-sock'um in the playoffs: I had forgotten how much they played like Pittsburgh or Ravens

Tom Brady and his henchmen won; i guess they should have.
Gronk too big, too smart, bad Gronk.

It was a good game, Dallas did not quit, so that was something.
You should not lose with four turnovers!


----------



## senior chef

Tonights game ended up being a lot better that I thought it would be. Final TB-31, Dal-29


----------



## Irwin

I watched a few minutes but decided I didn't care who won, so I turned it off and read a bit instead.

I tend to be inclined to "root" for a team from a city that I like, and although I've never been to Tampa Bay, I'm not a big fan of Florida right now, so I don't want their teams to win. I know that's kind of an irrational rationale. I'm not a big fan of Texas, either. I've lived in both states — in Florida for a year during my late teens and Texas during most of my 20s. Both have their good and their bad. 

I have no desire to visit Texas ever again, but I would like to take a vacation in Florida. There's a lot to do and see down there, and I guess, considering the heat and humidity — actually, in both states — I can understand why they don't want a mask mandate. That would be sweaty and immensely annoying — especially on top of the climate. Both states have incredible storms. Here in Colorado it's just one sunny day after another.


----------



## Feelslikefar

If I have a choice, I would rather go to games rather than watch them on TV.
I realize all the negative points of sitting in a stadium full of people, the cost of tickets, the price of drink/food,
parking, etc.
Still go to every game I can; just something about being with other fans and the total atmosphere.
This was on the 'plus' side of our decision list to move here, that and the music concerts.

Guess we are social creatures and why we worked so hard to enjoy our retirement.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I can not stay awake for the Thursday Night games!!! Tried may times..


----------



## jerry old

Feelslikefar said:


> If I have a choice, I would rather go to games rather than watch them on TV.
> I realize all the negative points of sitting in a stadium full of people, the cost of tickets, the price of drink/food,


Noted:             None of these people are wearing masks


----------



## Lethe200

True, few masks at the stadiums, but most have good ventilation and that's one of the keys. Now, inside a crowded bar (at the stadium or elsewhere), that may be another matter. But that's a topic for the Coronavirus COVID thread, please. Fans of all sports are trying hard to pretend this is 'just another season', LOL!

Here's the NYTimes Week 1 predictions:
*NFL Week 1 Predictions: Our Picks Against the Spread - *Pt 1 of 2 posts
Dueling Alabama QBs and a rematch of January’s Browns-Chiefs playoff game make for a compelling start to the regular season.
NY Times, Updated Sept. 10, 2021

Here’s a look at Week 1, with all picks made against the spread by Emmanuel Morgan, the new columnist who takes over the duty for the 2021 season.

*Thursday’s Game: Buccaneers 31, Cowboys 29*
We picked the Bucs, expecting a shootout but thought the Cowboys D wouldn’t be ready vs a seasoned TBay crew with all 22 starters from their SB win. Prescott found himself dodging the Buccaneers pass rush often Thursday, but he threw for 403 yds and three TDs in a loss.

It took a classic Brady drive in the final 1:22 for TBay to seal the win. If Cowboys kicker Greg Zuerlein had not missed two FGs, the game could have gone the other way.

*Sunday’s Best Games

Cleveland Browns at KC, 4:25 p.m., CBS*

Winner: Chiefs

A rematch of last yr’s AFC divisional playoff gives new players on Cleveland and KC the opportunity to show their value. DE Jadeveon Clowney, a three-time Pro Bowl selection who is playing for his fourth team in four years, will try to pressure Patrick Mahomes. KC’s upgraded OL - it has five new projected starters, including tackle Orlando Brown and guard Joe Thuney - looks to prevent jarring hits like the one in last yr’s playoff game that sent Mahomes into the concussion protocol.

Odell Beckham Jr.’s return from a knee injury will give KC’s defense another threat to account for. But if Mahomes is well protected, it will be risky to bet against him.

*GBay Packers at New Orleans Saints (kinda), 4:25 p.m., Fox*
Winner: Packers
Hurricane Ida caused this game to be relocated to Jacksonville FL. The Packers and a disgruntled Aaron Rodgers finally settled their differences for perhaps one final try at a Super Bowl. The Saints, who have operated in Texas since late August, begin the post-Drew Brees era with Jameis Winston at QB. His test will be finding targets to carry the load of Michael Thomas, the team’s top receiver who is out for six weeks after having foot surgery in the off-season. The Packers have had roster continuity, giving Rodgers even more of an edge.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at Buffalo Bills, 1 p.m., CBS*
Winner: Bills
The Steelers deteriorated toward the end of last yr, while the Bills improved. Pittsburgh drafted Najee Harris to boost an abysmal rushing attack that netted only 3.6 yds an attempt, ranking last in the league. But QB Josh Allen’s ascent into being one of the league’s best players should continue with Buffalo’s addition of WR Emmanuel Sanders to complement Stefon Diggs, who led the NFL in receiving yds and catches last yr. Bills fans should get their tables ready.

*AZ Cardinals at Tennessee Titans, 1 p.m., CBS*
Winner: Titans
Julio Jones. Derrick Henry. AJ Brown. The Cardinals’ defense will be the first unit to try to contain this high-powered offense. Will it focus on stopping Henry and creep defenders close to the line of scrimmage? Will it double-team Jones and leave Brown in man coverage? Vice versa? Regardless of the strategy, AZ will do so with a young LB corps and questions at CB after Patrick Peterson departed in free agency and his replacement, Malcolm Butler, retired during training camp. Even with JJ Watt on the edge, countering the Titans’ attack will be more than the Cardinals can handle so early in the season.

*Chicago Bears at LA Rams, 8:20 p.m., NBC*
Winner: Rams
The Rams and the Bears added veteran QBs in the off-season. LA fans embraced Matthew Stafford as their hope to reach the Super Bowl, while the Bears faithful called unsuccessfully for Andy Dalton to be benched for the rookie Justin Fields. Perhaps Coach Matt Nagy is showing Fields mercy as he starts Dalton against a Rams defense anchored by Aaron Donald and Jalen Ramsey. That unit led the NFL in nearly every statistical category last yr and, despite losing some free agents, there is enough talent to frustrate Dalton in prime time.

*Seattle Seahawks at Indianapolis Colts, 1 p.m., Fox*
Winner: Seahawks
The Colts hoped new scenery would resurrect the 2017 version of Carson Wentz, who helped lead the Eagles in the regular season on a run to a title. But a foot injury and a stint on the Covid list robbed him of valuable training camp reps with his new teammates. He’ll face a Seahawks defense that surrendered the second-most passing yds in the league to opposing teams last yr but hopes LB Bobby Wagner and safety Jamal Adams can turn the unit into a more consistent threat. Adams’s 9.5 sacks last yr were the most ever by a DB.

Seattle will lure opponents into trying to keep up with the scoring pace of Russell Wilson, DK Metcalf and Tyler Lockett, as it did last year. Wentz will be the first to find out how much tougher that has become.


----------



## Lethe200

*Sunday’s Other Games – *Pt 2 of 2 posts

*LA Chargers at Washington Footballers, 1 p.m., CBS*
Winner: Chargers
Oddsmakers predict this will be a tossup because the Chargers enter this season as an unknown under their new coach, Brandon Staley. On paper, the team should improve with QB Justin Herbert, the reigning Offensive Rookie of the Year Award winner; a remodeled OL; and the return of safety Derwin James. But it may take time for the team to fully grasp Staley’s system and for the OL to jell. Blocking Washington’s pass rush, led by Chase Young, last yr’s Defensive Rookie of the Year Award winner, is a tough first task.

*Philadelphia Eagles at Atlanta Falcons, 1 p.m., Fox*
Winner: Falcons
The Eagles placed their faith in Jalen Hurts when they traded Carson Wentz to the Colts, and selected his former Alabama teammate DeVonta Smith in the first round of the draft to boost an unproductive receiving corps. They’ll relish going up against a Falcons defense that allowed the most passing yds in the league last yr.

Atlanta focused on improving its offense in the draft, selecting #4 pick TE Kyle Pitts, and it’s possible that could carry the Falcons in this game. But it is also possible that Philadelphia can upset a team that is somewhere between rebuilding and contending.

*Minnesota Vikings at Cincinnati Bengals, 1 p.m., Fox*
Winner: Vikings
The Bengals elected to reunite QB Joe Burrow with his Louisiana State teammate receiver Ja’Marr Chase in the draft rather than pick up an OL man to protect him as he returns from major knee surgery. Chase caught only one of five targets in the preseason; the rookie attributed the drops to a lack of concentration. That excuse makes sense with Chase adjusting to playing again after opting out of the 2020 college football season. But his acclimation to the NFL intensifies against a secondary which now includes CB Patrick Peterson, an eight-time Pro Bowl selection.

*SF 49ers at Detroit Lions, 1 p.m., Fox*
Winner: 49ers
It’s full rebuild mode in Detroit where the team’s new coach, Dan Campbell, helms a D that ranked last in yds allowed last yr. He needs to restore the confidence of Jared Goff, 26, a franchise QB the Rams sent packing in the off-season.

That fledgling experiment will be fodder for the 49ers’ elite motion-based rush and a SF defense sharpening its teeth after being wiped out by injuries last yr. Coach Kyle Shanahan has elected to start Jimmy Garoppolo over rookie Trey Lance, but either QB could win this one.

*Jets at Carolina Panthers, 1 p.m., CBS*
Winner: Panthers
Sam Darnold gets an early opportunity to show his former team what he could have been with quality coaching and a consistent receiver. Rusher Christian McCaffrey is back after missing much of the 2020 season with various injuries, and Darnold has one of the league’s most underrated receiving duos in DJ Moore and Robby Anderson, both 1K yarders last yr. Zach Wilson, drafted as the Jets #2 pick to replace Darnold, has his work cut out for him.

*Miami Dolphins at NE Patriots, 4:25 p.m., CBS*
Winner: Patriots
The Dolphins added receiving threats in Will Fuller V and Jaylen Waddle to help second-year QB Tua Tagovailoa’s development as a downfield passer. But that may not be evident in his first game this season against the Patriots, as Coach Bill Belichick will surely try to confuse the young passer.

Tagovailoa faces his Alabama successor Mac Jones, who so impressed NE coaching staff with his ability to process information before and after the snap, tht they released Cam Newton at the end of camp. Jones will need that savvy against Miami’s aggressive defense.

*Jacksonville Jaguars at Houston Texans, 1 p.m., CBS*
Winner: Jaguars
The Texans officially named vet journeyman Tyrod Taylor as starting QB, relegating Deshaun Watson to the bench. Their cloudy QB situation contrasts with Jacksonville’s. The Jaguars’ optimism over Trevor Lawrence, the #1 draft pick, is high. The buzz surrounding him and rookie NFL coach Urban Meyer should pick up even more after they face a Houston defense that ranked 30th in yds allowed last yr and got worse after releasing JJ Watt.

*Denver Broncos at Giants, 4:25 p.m., Fox*
Winner: Broncos
The Giants’ assessment of Daniel Jones as the franchise’s future gets real insight as he faces a Broncos defense rife with talent. LB Von Miller returns from an ankle injury that sidelined him last yr, and his presence could disrupt Jones from finding new teammates like receiver Kenny Golladay and TE Kyle Rudolph. Those additions, along with Pro Bowl RB Saquon Barkley’s returning to the lineup, should help the third-year starting QB as the season progresses. But against the Broncos’ defense, which should be on the field less because of the risk-averse play of Teddy Bridgewater, it may not be enough.

*Monday’s Matchup

Baltimore Ravens at Las Vegas Raiders, 8:15 p.m., ESPN & ABC*
Winner: Ravens
The Ravens lost depth at RB when starter J.K. Dobbins and reserve Justice Hill both sustained season-ending injuries in training camp. But QB Lamar Jackson still commands respect as a runner and passer. Monday provides him and the team an opportunity to showcase the evolution of their scheme with the addition of veteran receiver Sammy Watkins. Las Vegas gave up 389 yds a game last yr, ranking 30th in the league. The unit hopes to have improved under new DC Gus Bradley and DL Yannick Ngakoue, but the Ravens’ experience should give them an edge.


----------



## Kaila

There were even more _upset wins, than usual, this week!_


----------



## Don M.

I was just happy to see the Chiefs start the season with a win.  They looked kind of disorganized for the first 3 quarters, but managed to get their game together in the 4th quarter, and eke out a win.  Now, if they can do the same for the rest of the season...


----------



## Gemma

Lethe200 said:


> *Pittsburgh Steelers at Buffalo Bills, 1 p.m., CBS*
> Winner: Bills
> The Steelers deteriorated toward the end of last yr, while the Bills improved. Pittsburgh drafted Najee Harris to boost an abysmal rushing attack that netted only 3.6 yds an attempt, ranking last in the league. But QB Josh Allen’s ascent into being one of the league’s best players should continue with Buffalo’s addition of WR Emmanuel Sanders to complement Stefon Diggs, who led the NFL in receiving yds and catches last yr. Bills fans should get their tables ready.


Their prediction was off.  Winner:  Steelers, 23 -16.  
Bills coach stated Tomlin just out coached him.  Was happy to see the Steelers off to a good start.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Don M. said:


> I was just happy to see the Chiefs start the season with a win.  They looked kind of disorganized for the first 3 quarters, but managed to get their game together in the 4th quarter, and eke out a win.  Now, if they can do the same for the rest of the season...


The Chiefs get opportunities and have Mahomes to eek out a win. The offensive line looks better than what was at the Super Bowl but the defense is leaky.


----------



## Tish

senior chef said:


> I am a big fan of the game.  I expect Dallas to lose tonight. No tears from me. On the other hand, I am no fan of Tampa or Tom Brady, so tonight's game will not get me too excited.


I am no fan of Tom Brady either, but I have to admit the man is blessed. I absolutely hated him when he was playing for the Patriots.


----------



## jerry old

Don M. said:


> I was just happy to see the Chiefs start the season with a win.  They looked kind of disorganized for the first 3 quarters, but managed to get their game together in the 4th quarter, and eke out a win.  Now, if they can do the same for the rest of the season...


Cleveland is far too used to losing, they had the game in hand but choked ;
KC and Cleveland are playoff teams; I still do not trust Mayfield.
Never write Steelers or Ravens off.  
Really like to see them bump heads


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Tish said:


> I am no fan of Tom Brady either, but I have to admit the man is blessed. I absolutely hated him when he was playing for the Patriots.


I didn't care for Brady when he played for the Pats. However, the guy is now 44, yet still tantalizing defenses and outshines opposing quarterbacks. Some half his age. His healthy habits (and good genes) certainly continue to payoff.


----------



## Tish

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I didn't care for Brady when he played for the Pats. However, the guy is now 44, yet still tantalizing defenses and outshines opposing quarterbacks. Some half his age. His healthy habits (and good genes) certainly continue to payoff.


Agreed!


----------



## senior chef

Tish said:


> I am no fan of Tom Brady either, but I have to admit the man is blessed. I absolutely hated him when he was playing for the Patriots.


I am a big fan of the New Orleans Saints. Also, hate the Packer's. I was absolutely thrilled to see the Saints totally dominate during Sunday's game.


----------



## Lethe200

Yes, many interesting games for Week 1!

*What We Learned From Week 1 of the NFL Season* (Pt 1 of 2)
NY Times Sept. 13, 2021

*Steelers 23, Bills 16*
The Bills were primed for the next step with Josh Allen as the future. They went for a fourth-and-1 with a 10-6 lead – and the Steelers D killed the play dead. Then Steelers got a pair of TDs, shutting down the Bills to two FGs. A Steelers FG iced the win. In opening his 18th and perhaps final season, Roethlisberger posted his 36th career fourth-quarter comeback to tie Drew Brees for third on the NFL list. He finished 18 of 32 for 188 yards and a TD. Last year Pittsburgh’s D gave them an 11-0 start. Time will tell if we see a replay. TJ Watt was worth the big contract; he accounted for five of the eight QB hits on Allen.

*Saints 38, Packers 3*
The Saints’ shellacking of the Packers isn’t the shock you think. The Saints’ QB Jameis Winston is eager for this second chance. With Coach Sean Payton, a strong defense and a competitive spirit to rival anyone in the league, former #1 pick Winston outplayed a disinterested Rodgers. Winston didn’t throw much but he was unbelievably efficient: 148 yds, five TDs and no interceptions on 14-of-20 passing. The Saints also blasted GBay for 173 rushing yds.

*Seattle 28, Indianapolis 16 *
Russell Wilson and the Seattle Seahawks nearly divorced last year. Instead, Wilson and the Seahawks realized they were at their best together and everyone’s hope was that a new OC, Shane Waldron, would pull things together. Russell Wilson started with an MVP’s touch to shred one of last year’s Top 10 defenses: 18 of 23 completions for 254 yds, four TDs, no interceptions and a 152.3 rating. Wilson’s 69-yard moon ball TD pass to Tyler Lockett was a thing of beauty, too, traveling 60 yds in the air. This may be his final season in Seattle, but what a season it could be.

Sunday’s games:

*Rams 34, Bears 14 Rams *
Coach Sean McVay put his job on the line when he traded Jared Goff and a boatload of draft capital for Matthew Stafford, who amassed a 74-90-1 record over 12 seasons in Detroit. Yet for one week, at least, McVay looks like an offensive guru again. Stafford was flawless in a 321-yard, three-TD performance Sunday night while Chicago kept rookie QB Justin Fields on ice behind Andy Dalton.

*Texans 37, Jaguars 21 *
All Hail Jack Easterby! Or … something like that (he’s the EVP of the Texans). The Houston Texans are a train wreck but they’ll take this one. The Jaguars #1 pick Trevor Lawrence became the first rookie quarterback to start an opener in their franchise history. It was a bumpy debut during which he threw for 332 yards and three touchdowns but also tossed three interceptions, often overthrew open receivers and was the victim of several drops.

*Cardinals 38, Titans 13 *
Cards QB Kyler Murray scored five TDs and linebacker Chandler Jones had a career-high five sacks as the Cardinals dominated the Titans for a big road win. Jones, who wants a new contract, had three sacks in an outstanding first quarter. He also forced two fumbles the Cardinals turned into 14 points. AZ HC Kliff Kingsbury is one of the smartest offensive minds in football. His clinic of a win over Tennessee may be a sign of things to come, not an aberration. It needs to be, as he’s currently the third-favorite bet to be the first HC fired this year, with only Cowboys HC Mike McCarthy and Broncos HC Vic Fangio ahead of him on the betting lists. The pink slips await.

*Eagles 32, Falcons 6 *
Just when you want to stick another fork into Eagles GM Howie Roseman, his new-look offense shreds Atlanta. The Eagles made a winner of HC Nick Sirianni in his debut with a rout of the hapless Falcons. Jalen Hurts (264 passing yds, 62 rushing yds, three TDs) was unstoppable and Matt Ryan was, well, an aging Matt Ryan. Atlanta could have hit reset last April, but instead passed on Ohio State’s QB Justin Fields in a missed opportunity.

*49ers 41, Lions 33 *
49ers Coach Kyle Shanahan proved again he can plug anyone in at RB. Put that waiver claim in for Elijah Mitchell, fantasy players. This offensive machine could churn out 100-plus rushing yds with you and me lining up in the “I” formation. But a sloppy second half almost proved the Niners’ undoing, and Kyle has some work to do to offset the loss of the brilliant DC Robert Saleh, who jumped to HC the Jets for 2021.

*Bengals 27, Vikings 24 (OT) *
Cincinnati’s Ja’Marr Chase caught five passes for 101 yds and a TD in the win over Minnesota. Joe Burrow was sharp in his return from a torn ACL, completing 20 of 27 passes for 261 yards and two touchdowns. Joe Mixon rushed for 127 yards and a touchdown on 29 carries. Rookie first-rounder Ja’Marr Chase had five catches for 101 yards and a touchdown. This Bengals offense is going to be a lot of fun. As for the Vikings, OT heartbreak is nothing new, is it? Sadly, no.

*Chargers 20, Washington 16 *
Justin Herbert is the only QB in NFL history with 400 completions over his first 16 starts. Herbert threw for 337 yards and a score (albeit with one interception), Keenan Allen caught nine passes for 100 yards, and the Chargers managed to hang on in a back-and-forth bout. Kenneth Murray led LAC’s defense with 10 total tackles and Derwin James was second with seven. Joey Bosa recorded the team’s only sack of the day. It was an ugly game full of turnovers and big penalties, but a win for LAC nonetheless.


----------



## Lethe200

Finishing up:

*What We Learned From Week 1 of the NFL Season* (Pt 2 of 2)
NY Times Sept. 13, 2021

*Panthers 19, Jets 14 *
Hopefully Zach Wilson was able to chat with Sam Darnold privately after the Jets’ loss to Carolina. The rookie QB was dealt all the same issues Darnold had in NY: shoddy pass protection, bad luck, defeat. And Wilson, sacked six times on Sunday, may be without his best lineman: LT Mekhi Becton was carted off. Feasting on his old team, Darnold threw for 279 yards and a TD, and also ran for another score as the Panthers defeated the Jets to win their first season opener since 2018.

*Broncos 27, Giants 13 *
Good to see Teddy Bridgewater dropping dimes. Bridgewater was discarded by Carolina and is starting for his fourth NFL team, looking like nobody’s castaway as he picked apart what we all thought would be a stingy Giants defense for 264 yds and two scores. In his first game since Week 2 of last season, Giants RB Saquon Barkley rushed for only 26 yds on 10 carries.

*Dolphins 17, Patriots 16 *
Every team should practice strip drills every day. With the Patriots driving to win, ex-Pat cornerback Eric Rowe ripped the ball out of Damien Harris’s grasp at the Miami 9-yard line. Patriots rookie QB Mac Jones looked sharp: 29 of 39 for 281 yards and a TD. Damien Harris rushed 23 times for 100 yards, but had the costly fumble to end NE’s comeback hopes. Pats’ rebuilt defense was an improvement over last year, but that one play decided the game. Miami’s Tua Tagovailoa finished 16 of 27 for 202 yards, a TD and one interception, and also had a 3-yard TD run

*Chiefs 33, Browns 29 *
Did anyone really doubt the Chiefs would detonate for 23 points in the second half to beat Cleveland? One moment, you’re feeling good. Your game plan’s working. The next, Patrick Mahomes is under pressure but chucks a bomb to Tyreek Hill across his body for a TD. Mahomes, with one shoulder pad sticking out, jacks up the crowd. And your soul exits your body. Cleveland’s Baker Mayfield threw for 321 yards, but he was picked off by Chiefs cornerback Mike Hughes with 1:09 left to end any hope of a comeback.

_(Okay, the following is long. I’m a Raiders fan [among other teams] and this was one of those ending-with-a-BIG-bang games where the action was hot and heavy from Q4 through OT)_

*Monday Night Football: Raiders 33, Ravens 27 in OT*
QB Derek Carr gave the Raiders a dramatic win over Ravens in the first game before fans at Allegiant Stadium in LVegas. Carr completed 34 of 56 passes for 435 yards and two touchdowns and an interception for LVegas. Lamar Jackson completed 19 of 30 passes for 235 yards and a touchdown and also rushed for 86 yards on 12 carries. However, he lost two fumbles for the Ravens, both of which were turned into Raider TDs. It was a wild back-and-forth Q4 with the Raiders rallying to tie the game three separate times.

The OT was the same, with the Raiders apparently scoring a TD only to be disallowed, then losing the ball on an interception. But when Jackson dropped back to pass he was hit by Raider Carl Nassib, the first openly gay player in the NFL, and fumbled. The Raiders were back in business. HC Gruden decided to kick a FG – but nobody could find the Raiders kicker (he was warming up in the net, as it turned out)! So Gruden sent the offense back onto the field. Carr, with one of the strongest arms in the NFL, immediately lofted a ball to a wide-open Zay Jones, who slipped in for the winning TD.

The loss capped a rough stretch for the Ravens, who have had a run of injuries that sidelined top three running backs J.K. Dobbins, Gus Edwards and Justice Hill, as well as cornerback Marcus Peters, for the season.


----------



## Irwin

The Broncos looked pretty good on Sunday! They completely dominated the Giants! If Bridgewater can stay healthy and consistent, the Broncos should have a good season.


----------



## Lethe200

Irwin said:


> The Broncos looked pretty good on Sunday! They completely dominated the Giants! If Bridgewater can stay healthy and consistent, the Broncos should have a good season.


Agreed. They are also favored this coming Sunday, facing the Jaguars.

I have always liked Bridgewater, ever since I first saw him with the Vikings. He came back from a horrific injury (see Bridgewater Knee Reconstructive Surgery) and I think has been consistently underrated ever since. Not the greatest QB ever, certainly no HoF'er, but reliable and experienced, with proven leadership.

I like Drew Lock - great arm - but a QB also needs "smarts" (what they now call a 'high football IQ') and the ability to read defenses. Bridgewater won the 2021 starting position fair and square, and I wish him all the best; he deserves it.

This was a fun read comparing Lock vs Bridgewater prior to Game 1: Denver Broncos Quarterback Competition


----------



## Lethe200

And we're off to looking at Week #2!

*NFL Week 2 Predictions* Pt 1 of 2
NY Times Sept. 16, 2021
The first week of the NFL season gave fans enough drama to make up for seven months of off-season inactivity. Nine underdogs upset their opponents and several games had Q4 drama. Week 2 has playoff-caliber teams on Sunday, divisional rivals on Thursday and other matchups with postseason implications down the line. Note: All times are Eastern.

*KC at Baltimore Ravens, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: KC
The Ravens will be watching game 1 tapes of Raiders DE Maxx Crosby making mayhem in their backfield. He sacked Baltimore QB Lamar Jackson twice and hit him five other times, easily beating OT Alejandro Villanueva.

The same porous Baltimore OL will now collide with KC’s elite pass rusher, Chris Jones, who sacked Baker Mayfield twice in Week 1 after shifting to DE from his natural spot on the interior line. If that line cannot protect Jackson against KC’s D, then good luck trying to keep scoring pace with Patrick Mahomes, who has beaten Baltimore their last three meetings.

*Buffalo Bills at Miami Dolphins, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Bills
After watching Josh Allen absorb three sacks and eight other hits from the Steelers defense last week, Coach Sean McDermott must adjust the protection to keep his franchise QB upright. Lurking in the Dolphins secondary will be CB Xavien Howard. Howard’s forced fumble and recovery in Q4 against the Patriots broke that game open for the Dolphins’ Week 1 win. Allen and the Bills (0-1) should keep their SB hopes alive, but it will be close.

*Tennessee Titans at Seattle Seahawks, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Seahawks
The Titans’ experiment of adding receiver Julio Jones to Derrick Henry’s offense failed in Week 1, as the two combined for 106 total yds. After giving up five sacks to Cardinals linebacker Chandler Jones, Next Gen Stats gave big ammunition to those who thought the Titans’ OL holes need to be fixed fast. Tannehill often shows real talent but his stats drop like a rock under pressure, and last week the Cards hounded Tannehill like bears after honey. There are also questions about new OC Todd Downing, who was loathed by Raider fans for unimaginative offensive schemes. Those problems may be correctable, especially if Downing remembers Tannehill is one of the better play-action passers. More concerning was how Tennessee’s defense watched Kyler Murray throw for 289 yds and five TDs (four passing, one rushing). It’s fair to assume that same defense will struggle vs Seattle’s MVP-candidate Russell Wilson, who threw four TD passes against a tough Colts defense last week.

*LA Rams at Indianapolis Colts, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
Russell Wilson made one of the league’s better defenses look bad in Week 1. Indianapolis must now prepare for the offensive calculus of Rams HC Sean McVay, who finally has a QB who can execute his schemes. As Matthew Stafford dissected the Bears’ secondary for 321 yds and three TDs in a 34-14 victory last week, he looked more comfortable than ever throwing downfield strikes. The Colts (0-1) signed the veteran safety Andrew Sendejo this week to help patch the secondary, but having to defend against two aggressive QBs in back-to-back weeks seems too tough a task.

*Dallas Cowboys at LA Chargers, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Chargers
Putting up 403 passing yds and three TDs in the Cowboys' Week 1 loss, Dak Prescott showed he was back from 2020’s gruesome ankle injury, even while nursing a strained shoulder muscle. Ezekiel Elliott served mostly as a blocker against TBay’s defense, and might reprise that role against the Chargers (1-0). The Dallas OL will get a boost with guard Zack Martin available, who missed the season opener on the Covid list. But it lost tackle La’el Collins to a five-game suspension for violation of the substance-abuse policy. Couple Dallas’s OL reshuffling with the still-developing defense against high-powered LAC QB Justin Herbert and WR Keenan Allen, and the Cowboys (0-1) may have to wait another week for their first win.

*New Orleans Saints at Carolina Panthers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Saints
New Orleans’ full-time starting QB Jameis Winston started with a win, helped by a smothering Saints’ defense vs a Packers team who forgot the preseason already ended. Continuity could be an issue for Winston this week as eight Saints - mostly OCs - tested positive. The team is still practicing in North Texas and lost its top CB, Marshon Lattimore, who had surgery on his right thumb and is out for a couple of weeks. That leaves the Saints’ secondary vulnerable to the Panthers’ excellent receivers, led by the spectacular Christian McCaffrey. But if Winston can continue his good behavior and link up regularly with TE Juwan Johnson, the Saints could be headed towards a good 2021 season.

*Las Vegas Raiders at Pittsburgh Steelers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Steelers
This will be a match between Raiders TE Darren Waller, with 105 receiving yds in Monday’s win, and the Steelers defense, which will rely heavily on the versatility of safety Minkah Fitzpatrick. If the Steelers can disrupt Waller’s routes, they will force QB Derek Carr - who targeted Waller 19 times Monday - to hold the ball longer while looking for the Raiders’ other receiving threats, Henry Ruggs and Hunter Renfrow. Carr is a pocket passer, so with the newly reshuffled OL in doubt, Gruden may play around with the more mobile back-up, Marcus Mariota, to keep the opposing D honest. The Raiders’ rookie RT, Alex Leatherwood, struggled with pass protection in the opener and now must face T.J. Watt, a Defensive Player of the Year Award candidate. The Raiders’ sensational RB Josh Jacobs is out with a toe injury, so Pittsburgh could end up 2-0 to start the season.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 2 Predictions* Pt 2 of 2
NY Times Sept. 16, 2021
*Sunday’s Other Games

Atlanta Falcons at TBay Buccaneers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
Don’t expect Tom Brady to need a comeback this time. Four seasons have passed since his Super Bowl LI win, but if the Falcons (0-1) couldn’t stop the Eagles’ second-year QB Jalen Hurts from throwing for three TD passes last week, then they will surely struggle with Brady, whose cast of receivers is arguably the best of his 22-year career. Oddsmakers expect this to be the largest mismatch of the weekend, and rightly so.

*Houston Texans at Cleveland Browns, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Browns
The Browns (0-1) spent all off-season preparing for last week’s rematch against the Chiefs - and a run at an AFC championship - only to fail to keep pace because of self-inflicted mistakes. Whatever frustrations Cleveland has from letting that game slip away should find an outlet on the Texans (1-0). Receiver Odell Beckham Jr. will again be out as he recovers from off-season knee surgery. But the Browns don’t need him to beat a Houston team with a roster considered one of the least talented in the league.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Chicago Bears, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Bears
In Week 1, Bengals rookie receiver Ja’Marr Chase caught five passes for 101 yds and a TD from rookie QB Joe Burrow against the Vikings. The Bears’ secondary is arguably their weakest unit, allowing Rams QB Matthew Stafford to throw for 321 yds last week. The Bears OL is almost as bad, allowing QB Andy Dalton to be chewed up by the Rams D last week. RB David Montgomery was almost the entire Bears’ offense in Game 1. Can he keep the Bengals DLs off Dalton’s back? The Bengals have their own star runner in RB Joe Mixon. This game may come down to which team’s DL performs best.

*NE Patriots at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
Pats RB Damien Harris’s Q4 fumble in the red zone ended a final drive by rookie QB Mac Jones, and NE (0-1) fell to Miami, 17-16, last week. The score should not be so close against the Jets (0-1), who allowed six sacks of their rookie QB Zach Wilson last week. Blocking for Wilson became harder without LT Mekhi Becton, who suffered a dislocated kneecap. One first-year passer will start his career 0-2, and the chances are it will probably be the Jets’ Wilson.

*SF 49ers at Philadelphia Eagles, 1p, Fox*
Pick: 49ers
Last week, Eagles QB Jalen Hurts diced up the Falcons’ meager defense, throwing for three TDs and 265 yds, while escaping with only one sack. But vs hapless Detroit, the 49ers (1-0) defense looked like old times, sacking Jared Goff three times and pressuring him into a pick-6. SF’s starting RB, Raheem Mostert, had season-ending knee surgery, but his replacement, Elijah Mitchell, played well. If the Niners have a serious weakness – besides the injury bug – it’s their secondary. They lost injury-prone CB Jason Verrett to a torn ACL in Game 1. He was not only their best player in the secondary, but his experience and leadership were counted on to balance his more erratic younger teammates. Without him, the FA signing of journeyman CB Josh Norman assumes major importance for 2021.

*Denver Broncos at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Broncos
Urban Meyer started poorly as an NFL coach, with a Jaguars loss against the depleted Texans. His second outing will be tougher, as he sends the #1 overall draft pick, rookie QB Trevor Lawrence, against a strong Broncos D led by LB Von Miller, who posted two sacks in his return from the ankle injury that sidelined him in 2020. Denver (1-0) lacks receiver Jerry Jeudy, who is expected to miss four weeks with an ankle sprain. But the Broncos’ defense, utilizing Josey Jewell and Dre’Mont Jones to free up Miller, should be able to wreak havoc on a young passer with a porous OL. Denver HC Vic Fangio is a defensive whiz, and his schemes aren’t easy to read even for an experienced QB. QB Teddy Bridgewater is a good fit for Denver OC’s Pat Shurmur offense, having won the starting job over strong-armed Drew Locke.

*Minnesota Vikings at Arizona Cardinals, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
Kyler Murray’s video-game-like numbers last Sunday (289 yds passing, five total TDs, including his own 2-yard rush) came against a developing Titans defense. It’s doubtful the Vikings (0-1) will allow a similar performance, but even a curtailed Cardinals offense should outgun the Vikings’ unbalanced attack. In Week 1, Viking RB Dalvin Cook rushed for only 61 yds while Kirk Cousins threw 49 times and took three sacks. Against the Cardinals (1-0), who sacked Ryan Tannehill six times last week, the Vikings can’t match Murray’s fireworks.

*Monday Night’s Matchup
Detroit Lions at GBay Packers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Packers
Rodgers was unconcerned after Sunday’s 38-3 loss to the New Orleans Saints when he told reporters, “It’s just one game.” No reason to hyperventilate unless something goes awry vs the Lions (0-1). Rodgers is still one of the league’s best QBs, and is 17-5 against Detroit.

*Thursday’s Game: Washington 30, Giants 29*
NYT picked the Washington Footballers to beat the Giants thinking a limited Saquon Barkley and QB Daniel Jones’s struggles with ball security would be evident against Washington’s pass rush. The Giants lost, 30-29, in a back-and-forth game with three Q4 lead changes. Surprisingly they can’t blame this on Jones. In the closing seconds, Washington kicker Dustin Hopkins sailed a 48-yard FG attempt wide right, but Giants lineman Dexter Lawrence jumped offsides. Gifted another chance and five extra yds, Hopkins nailed the 43-yarder.

Jones played well, 249 yds passing, a TD, plus running for 95 yds and a score. He could have gained two more TDs but the team keeps making self-inflicted mistakes with penalties and drops. It’s hard to pick a winner in the messy NFC East.


----------



## jerry old

Cowboys vs Chargers
Herbert looked all pro, don't know if that was talent or playing a Dallas Secondary that does not exist.
Dallas won, only because they had the ball last.

Titians vs Seahawks
Tied at end of 4 quarters, Titians looking tough...
*Fox Network, in Dallas-Ft Worth Area left game before overtime so they could show an episode of The Simpsons
*
Wonder if Ravens' Rockum Sockum football will disrupt Mahomes?


----------



## Lawrence00

Bucs 2 - 0


----------



## Feelslikefar

Anyone watching the Titans/Seahawk game saw one of the best backs in football right now.
Derrick Henry, there is no Quit in that guy. 35 carries for 182 and 3 TD's.

A much needed win.


----------



## Irwin

The Broncos looked damn good today. I'm beginning the believe that Teddy Bridgewater isn't just a fluke! He's extremely accurate for short passes, but he also completed a few long bombs! Whoo-hoo!!! I can wear Broncos apparel with pride again!


----------



## JustBonee

Channel  surfing thru the games yesterday,  it sure seemed like there were so many very close games,  many more than normal.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB Power Rankings: Raiders’ Derek Carr keeps movin’ on up into elite territory*
Raiders’ Carr behind Mahomes, Brady as #3 after wins over Ravens, Steelers to open the season
(SF) BA Newsgrp 21Sept2021

This week’s QB power rankings (QB, team, opponent, last week’s ranking) - Pt 1 of 2

*1. Patrick Mahomes, KC (vs. L.A. Chargers) Last week: 1*
Mahomes (24 of 31 for 343 yds, 2 TDs, one interception) was going to do what he always does — he had the Chiefs at the Baltimore 32 with 1:23 to go — but Clyde Edwards-Helaire fumbled the ball. That’s not on Mahomes.

*2. Tom Brady, TBay (at L.A. Rams) Last week: 2*
Ho-hum. Brady was 24 of 36 for 276 yds and five TDs with no interceptions against the overmatched Atlanta Falcons. Duel with Matt Stafford this week is must-see TV.

*3. Derek Carr, LV (vs. Miami) Last week: 8*
If you’re keeping score, Carr outplayed Patrick Mahomes (and also played him fairly even) and Drew Brees a year ago. In last two weeks has taken down Lamar Jackson and Ben Roethlisberger.

*4. Kyler Murray, Arizona (at Jacksonville) Last week: 4*
Rallied Cardinals from 20-7 deficit and completed 29 of 36 passes for 400 yds and three TDs with a long of 77. One of your way-too-early leaders in the race for 2021 MVP.

*5. Matt Stafford, LA Rams (vs. TBay) Last week: 6*
Another strong performance (19 of 30, 278 yds, 2 TDs, 1 int) in win over Indianapolis. Could use help from running game as well as receivers other than Cooper Kupp.

*6. Russell Wilson, Seattle (at Minnesota) Last week: 3*
Completed 22 of 31 passes for 347 yds and two TDs but lost in Seattle to Tennessee. Was sacked three times; protection was an issue late.

*7. Aaron Rodgers, GBay (at 49ers) Last week: 5*
Rodgers was probably right when he said it was too early to freak out after the season-opening face-plant against New Orleans based on the way he played Monday night against Detroit. But need to see him come up big against the 49ers Sunday night to be convinced.

*8. Lamar Jackson, Baltimore (at Detroit) Last week: 9*
Jackson had his signature win Sunday night against the Chiefs, rushing for 107 yds and two TDs on 17 carries and completing 18 of 26 passes for 239 yds, one TD and two interceptions. Recovered from early pick six to Tyran Mathieu.

*9. Dak Prescott, Dallas (vs. Philadelphia) Last week: 10*
The best development for Prescott in a 20-17 win over the Chargers was a running game that generated 198 yds. Prescott was a reasonable 23 of 27 for 237 yds.

*10. Josh Allen, Buffalo (vs. Washington) Last week: 7*
It’s too early to be concerned and the Bills beat Miami 35-0, but through two games Allen (17 of 33, 179 yds, two TDs, one int.) isn’t the same guy who made a run at the MVP a year ago.

*11. Sam Darnold, Carolina (at Houston) Last week: 18*
Through two games with the Panthers Darnold looks every bit the #3 overall pick in 2018. Was 26 of 38 for 305 yds, two TDs and an interception against New Orleans. Life with Christian McCaffrey as a sidekick is good.

*12. Baker Mayfield, Cleveland (vs. Chicago) Last week: 13*
Only one ball hit the ground (19 of 21, 213 yds, 1 TD, 1 interception) in a 31-21 win over Houston. Had a 33-yard scoring pass to Demetric Felton and also a 5-yard TD run.

*13. Justin Herbert, LA Chargers (at KC) Last week: 12*
Had a pair of interceptions and the Chargers put up only 17 points in loss to Dallas. Was 31 of 41 for 338 yds but hasn’t yet taken a step up from excellent rookie campaign.

*14. Jimmy Garoppolo, 49ers (vs. GBay) Last week: 15*
Had a shaky opening with three consecutive three-and-outs against the Eagles, then steadied in the second half for two 90+ yard scoring drives to win a slugfest in Philly.

*15. Ryan Tannehill, Tennessee (vs. Indianapolis) Last week: 16*
Rebounded nicely (27 of 40 for 347 yds) after a poor opening week against Arizona. But can he carry the load if Derrick Henry (35 carries, 182 yds, 3 TDs) is throttled?

*16. Kirk Cousins, Minnesota (vs. Seattle) Last week: 19*
Drove the Vikings from their own 23 with 2:09 to the Arizona 19, only to have Greg Joseph miss a 37-yard FG in a 34-33 loss. One of his better clutch drives wasted.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB Power Rankings: Raiders’ Derek Carr keeps movin’ on up into elite territory*
(SF) BA Newsgrp 21Sept2021
This week’s QB power rankings (QB, team, opponent, last week’s ranking) Pt 2 of 2

*17. Teddy Bridgewater, Denver (vs. NY Jets) Last week: 20*
Another solid week for 2-0 Broncos, but the opening schedule has been soft. Opened with N.Y. Giants, beat Jacksonville and gets the Jets next. So he should be having good games.

*18. Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh (vs. Cincinnati) Last week: 14*
To make Roethlisberger an effective QB in his twilight years, the plan was to have RB Najee Harris reduce the load on Big Ben. Hasn’t happened yet.

*19. Joe Burrow, Cincinnati (at Pittsburgh) Last week: 11*
In 20-17 loss to Chicago, Burrow couldn’t deliver in a game for the taking. Was 19 of 30 for 207 yds, two TDs and three interceptions; was sacked four times.

*20. Jameis Winston, New Orleans (at New England) Last week: 17*
Will the real JW stand up? The guy who threw five TD passes against GBay in Week 1 was nowhere to be found in a 26-7 loss to Carolina. Passer rating (11 of 22, 2 picks) cratered at 26.9. Ugh.

*21. Jalen Hurts, Philadelphia (at Dallas) Last week: 21*
Made a couple of nice runs and hit one big plass play for 91 yds out of his own end zone to Quez Watson. But Hurts and the Eagles were able to produce only 11 points against a stingy 49ers defense and better coaching.

*22. Mac Jones, New England (vs. New Orleans) Last week: 27*
While Zach Wilson was lost, Belichick had his QB Jones operating a conservative attack: 22 of 30 for 186 yds, no TDs or interceptions, in a 25-6 win over the Jets.

*23. Tyrod Taylor, Houston (vs. Carolina) Last week: 22*
Gave way to Davis Mills at halftime after tweaking a hamstring against Cleveland. Was 10 of 11 for 125 yds and had a 15-yard scoring run up to that point. He’ll miss this week as Mills takes over.

*24. Matt Ryan, Atlanta (at NY Giants) Last week: 23*
Al Davis used to espouse “The Vertical Game.” Ryan and the Falcons went mostly horizontal in a loss to TBay (35 of 46 for 300 yds, 2 TDs). Threw two pick sixes as the Bucs put it out of reach.

*25. Jared Goff, Detroit (vs. Baltimore) Last week: 25*
Goff remains a quality anticipatory thrower — the skill that made him the No. 1 overall draft pick out of Cal. He showed some of it Monday night in a loss to GBay. But the supporting cast isn’t good enough to put wins in the bank.

*26. Taylor Heineke, Washington (at Buffalo) Last week: 32*
After the way Heineke played against the NY Giants on Thursday night, Washington coach Ron Rivera can leave Cam Newton on hold for the time being. And Ryan Fitzpatrick can take his time getting healthy.

*27. Daniel Jones, NY Giants (vs. Atlanta) Last week: 31*
Was impressive both running and passing against Washington, but again was NY’s leading rusher over Saquon Barkley (95 yds to 57). That can’t continue if the Giants are going to be a viable offense.

*28. Andy Dalton, Chicago (at Cleveland) Last week: 30*
Hurt his knee but not seriously in win over Cincinnati. Justin Fields came off the bench and was unimpressive, so Dalton goes back in if healthy enough this week against Browns.

*29. Tua Tagovaiola, Miami (at LV) Last week: 24*
When a team lets it leak that your rib injury is simply a matter of “pain management” then someone is questioning your toughness. That’s what’s happening to Tua this week. Jacoby Brissett starts if Tagavaiola can’t play.

*30. Carson Wentz, Indianapolis (at Tennessee) Last week: 26*
Injured both ankles and didn’t finish a close loss to the Rams. Was 20 of 31 for 247 yds, one TD and one astonishingly bad interception. It’s Jacob Eason if Wentz can’t play.

*31. Trevor Lawrence, Jacksonville (vs. Arizona) Last week: 28*
Directed an offense that gained only 189 yds against Denver. Was 14 of 33 for 118 yds, one TD, two interceptions. Moral of the story: Coaching matters. Supporting cast matters.

*32. Zach Wilson, NY Jets (at Denver) Last week: 29*
Bill Belichick may not Tom Brady anymore, but he can still devise a scheme to destroy a rookie QB. Wilson was 19 of 33 for 210 yds, no TDs and four interceptions — including his first two throws.


----------



## DaveA

Coming from New England I've followed the Pats since the old American League was formed back in 1960. Previously a NY Giants fan.  This was in the early days of pro football TV coverage.

They've had some very successful seasons over the span from then until now.  With Brady gone, I think they've slipped into mediocrity.  Young Jones may (or may not) be a top notch QB in the future but for now, IMHO, they're a mid range club.  Tough to get used to if you're a lifelong Patriots fan,


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 3 Predictions: *_Pt 1 of 2_
NY Times Sept. 23, 2021 (plus other media sources)

The Panthers look to keep the sack crown against the Texans, the Bucs and Rams preview a potential NFC championship matchup, and Aaron Rodgers will try to keep the good vibes going against the 49ers.

Four of the six prime time games in this young NFL season were decided by one score. Lamar Jackson’s plunge to convert a fourth down and seal Baltimore’s win over KC capped Week 2. Most teams that lost in Week 1 fought back to .500, but the weekend yielded a long list of injuries with at least four starting QBs having either been ruled out or questionable to play in Week 3.

That means that divisional rivals will try to eke out an edge in the early standings, a slew of replacement QBs will try to prove their worth and a potential NFC championship preview will be on display in LA.

*Thursday Night’s Game

Carolina Panthers at Houston Texans, 8:20p NFL Network*
Pick: Panthers
With Tyrod Taylor recovering from a hamstring and Deshaun Watson still on the bench, rookie QB Davis Mills will start against the Panthers (2-0). The third-round draft pick out of Stanford for the Texans (1-1) will face an overachieving young Panthers defense leading the league in sacks (10) through two weeks (although six came against a meager Jets OL in Week 1). In both wins, the Panthers began the third quarter with a double-digit lead, fueled by Sam Darnold’s budding connection with his new receivers. If the early offensive output continues and the Texans struggle with a new QB, expect the Panthers to cover the spread easily.

*Sunday’s Best Games

TBay Buccaneers at LA Rams, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
A battle between undefeated teams makes this the toughest prediction this week. Both Rams (2-0) and Buccaneers (2-0) rank in the top 10 in passing yds and top five in passing TDs. Brady has nine TD passes in two games. But the Bucs’ secondary is young and has struggled with injuries, so the team reached out to aging veteran free agent CB Richard Sherman, with starter Sean Murphy-Bunting on IR. Rams Coach Sean McVay will have Matthew Stafford aiming downfield, and that aggression against a secondary in flux may be just enough for the Rams to win. The Rams look awfully good. But there is practically no margin for error in the NFC West, in which its four teams have a combined record of 7-1.

*LA Chargers at KC, 1p, CBS*
Pick: KC
404 yds. That’s the amount of rushing yardage KC’s defense has surrendered through two games. That’s … not good. But the Chargers (1-1) are a pass-first team, as evinced by Justin Herbert tying Mahomes and Dan Marino for the most 300-yard passing games through a player’s first two seasons (10). Herbert could break that record Sunday against KC (1-1). If LA RBs can keep the Chiefs honest, the Chargers might be able to keep this one close. But the Chiefs haven’t lost two straight since October 2019.

*Indianapolis Colts at Tennessee Titans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
Carson Wentz’s sprained ankles (yes, both ankles) mean the Colts (0-2) could potentially start Jacob Eason, a second-year QB, against Tennessee. Eason’s margin for error will be small against the Titans (1-1), who are coming off an OT win in Seattle where Derrick Henry’s 182 rushing yds on 35 carries reminded everyone how effective Tennessee is at clock control.

The strength of Indianapolis’ defense is its defensive lineman and linebackers, who could frustrate Tennessee’s rushing attack, but Eason’s inexperience could lead to turnovers and give Henry more opportunity to score.

*GBay Packers at SF 49ers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Packers
The Packers (1-1) and SF (2-0) use similar offensive strategies that rely on motion and a strong running game to set up the pass. Niners RBs have been decimated by injuries, with JaMycal Hasty ruled out with a high ankle sprain, Elijah Mitchell (shoulder), and Trey Sermon (concussion), all questionable for Sunday night. Both teams allowed the Lions to play competitive first halves before pulling away. Now facing each other, if the 49ers’ offense starts slow, the healthy Packers could take advantage. Rodgers has never forgiven SF for not drafting him instead of journeyman QB Alex Smith, and he relishes every win he gets against them.

*New Orleans Saints at NE Patriots, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Patriots
Saints fans must be frustrated after a win in Game 1 but a shellacking last week at Carolina, where RB Alvin Kamara was limited to only 32 all-purpose yds and Jameis Winston threw two interceptions.

The Patriots’ defense is more experienced than Carolina’s, and could find similar success against a Saints (1-1) team trying to find its new identity in the post-Drew Brees era. The Patriots and Coach Bill Belichick may not be playoff level yet, but consistency is a quality the Saints Winston has yet to demonstrate.

*Seattle Seahawks at Minneapolis Vikings, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Seahawks
Russell Wilson and Kirk Cousins have thrown for more than 240 yds in each of their games and if both Minnesota and Seattle play to form, this game will be a shoot out. The Vikings (0-2) have played competitively so far this season, and could easily be 2-0. They face a Seahawks (1-1) defense that allowed the Titans to score 21 second-half points en route to a Tennessee victory in Week 2. There’s no room for such defeats in Seattle’s division. After one loss, they’re a last-place team. That gives the Vikings hope to at least cover the spread.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 3 Predictions: *_Pt 2 of 2_
NY Times Sept. 23, 2021

*Sunday’s Other Games

Chicago Bears at Cleveland Browns, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Browns
Bears fans finally got what they cheered for, although they may not get the results they hope for. After QB Andy Dalton injured his knee last week, the rookie Justin Fields will start Sunday against the Browns (1-1). He’ll need to play well to match the Browns, who have scored at least 28 points in their first two games. But WR Jarvis Landry must miss at least three games on IR with a knee injury, and Odell Beckham’s status is still unclear as he continues to recover from knee surgery. Still, the Browns’ defense could fluster a rookie QB into a mistake or two.

*Atlanta Falcons at Giants, 1p, FOX*
Pick: Giants
Both teams are winless. Daniel Jones may find success against the Falcons, whose defense has allowed eight passing TDs. Jones must protect the ball, as he did last week, and his receivers cannot drop TDs, as Darius Slayton did last week against Washington. Atlanta QB Matt Ryan has already thrown three interceptions and it’s clear that the Falcons are in rebuilding mode. The Giants (0-2), are hoping to compete in the NFC East so it’s reasonable to think they’ll be fired up to get a win at home. But considering the Giants’ unpredictability with mistakes and penalties, the Falcons could make this one competitive.

*Arizona Cardinals at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
Winning in the NFL is hard. It is unlikely the first-time NFL Jaguars coach Urban Meyer and the rookie QB Trevor Lawrence will find it any easier to get their first NFL win against the Cardinals (2-0). Arizona QB Kyler Murray has made an early case for the MVP Award, ranking second in total passing yds (689) and TDs (7). His aerial onslaught should continue against the Jaguars (0-2) whose defense has allowed nearly 300 passing yds in each of their first two games. The Jaguars’ team Twitter account this week posted a message from Meyer that promised, “we’re going to get better.” He didn’t say it would be this week.

*Washington Footballers at Buffalo Bills, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Bills
Washington QB Taylor Heinicke torched the Giants’ defense for 336 yds last week. But this week the Football Team (1-1) collides with a Buffalo defense that has not allowed an opposing team to throw for 200 yds. Against the Bills (1-1) and Josh Allen, Washington will struggle to keep pace on the scoreboard.

*Jets at Denver Broncos, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Broncos
The Jets (0-2) never expected Zach Wilson to be perfect as a rookie. His growing pains most likely will continue against the Broncos (2-0), whose defense is just as good, if not better, than the NE Patriots’ unit to whom Wilson threw four interceptions last week. Denver linebackers Josey Jewell and Bradley Chubb are on the injured reserve list after injuries this week, and those losses may hurt the team later. Against the Jets, Denver Coach Vic Fangio can manage with what he has to rattle Wilson. But if Fangio can’t find some help soon, it’s a lot to expect Von Miller to defend opposing teams single-handed, especially with the Ravens QB Lamarr Jackson and Raiders QB Derek Carr coming up in two of the next three games for the Broncos.

*Baltimore Ravens at Detroit Lions, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Ravens
Two strong first-half starts for Detroit (0-2) fizzled as QB Jared Goff committed crucial turnovers in the team’s two losses. The Lions will meet a Ravens (1-1) defense that’s on the upswing after limiting KC last week and escaping with the win. The young Lions’ defense has often faltered after Goff’s mistakes and if that continues Baltimore and Lamarr Jackson can run up the score early.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Pittsburgh Steelers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Steelers
The Steelers’ (1-1) struggles against the Raiders last week could be amplified in an AFC North rivalry game against the Bengals (1-1). QB Ben Roethlisberger is questionable to play with a pectoral injury, and defensive starters like linebackers T.J. Watt and Devin Bush and CB Joe Haden is also questionable for Sunday. Cincinnati’s defense stiffened against the Bears last week in a tight 20-17 loss, even as QB Joe Burrow threw three interceptions. Burrow may also be without receiver Tee Higgins, is day to day with a shoulder injury. But a strong performance and a deep ball from Burrow to Ja’Marr Chase could help the Bengals upset an injury-laden Steelers.

*Miami Dolphins at LVegas Raiders, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Raiders
QB Tua Tagovailoa’s fractured ribs adds more problems for the Dolphins (1-1). Through two games, the OL has allowed eight sacks, fourth most in the league. Backup Jacoby Brissett will start, but it is unlikely that he will emerge unscathed from facing a Raiders (2-0) defensive line that features Maxx Crosby, who has 10 QB hits and two sacks so far this season. Raiders Coach Jon Gruden said QB Derek Carr and RB Josh Jacobs are questionable with ankle and toe injuries, though he expects Carr to play. But the Raiders’ defensive pressure should be enough offset. The Raiders should end up 3-0, for the first time since they last went to the Super Bowl.

*Monday Night’s Matchup
Philadelphia Eagles at Dallas Cowboys, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Eagles
Jalen Hurts faces a Cowboys defense that is still tinkering with its lineup because injuries forced DC Dan Quinn to come up with a new scheme. Dallas (1-1) allowed Justin Herbert to throw for 338 yds last week as rookie linebacker Micah Parsons shifted to DE to replace DeMarcus Lawrence, who will miss at least six weeks with an ankle injury. Dallas expects DE Randy Gregory to return from the Covid list, and that may be enough to pressure Hurts. But Dallas’ secondary is still weak, and the Eagles’ offense could score enough to at least cover the spread.


----------



## senior chef

I am pleased to see that the crowds are back. The game wasn't the same without cheering.


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't been watching any of the games this season.  I am a Tom Brady fan though.


----------



## Irwin

I was born in NY but live in Denver, so my loyalties will have to stay with Denver in tomorrow's game. Let's see if Teddy can do it again! Of course, with the Jets at 0-2, they may not present much of a challenge.


----------



## jerry old

senior chef said:


> I am pleased to see that the crowds are back. The game wasn't the same without cheering.


They do not wear masks


----------



## jerry old

Chargers  found the way to beat KC-keep Mahomes off the field.

NFC East continue there losing ways.  The other teams scheduled to play NFC East teams must be licking their chops.
Not to worry, Monday night football-a NFC East team will win a game guaranteed.


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> I haven't been watching any of the games this season.  I am a Tom Brady fan though.



If you put  FOX on right now @PamfromTx,   Tom is  playing  the Rams this afternoon  in La.


----------



## JustBonee

Very bad day for the Chiefs  ... Coach Reid taken to hospital right after the game.

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id...y-reid-taken-hospital-sunday-loss-source-says


----------



## PamfromTx

Bonnie said:


> If you put  FOX on right now @PamfromTx,   Tom is  playing  the Rams this afternoon  in La.


Yes, we were watching.


----------



## jerry old

Rams stomping Bucs. 
Not sure you can trust  Stafford, watched Packers and Vikes spank his hinny too many times


----------



## Irwin

I'm watching the Packers/49ers game as I type this. It's always fun to watch Aaron Rogers.

The Broncos had a good day, shutting out the Jets. They're going to have more of a challenge next week against the Ravens.


----------



## Feelslikefar

I've often thought that defense wins games. 
If you shut down the offense, good things can come your way.
Titans held the Colts to one touchdown and 3 of 12 attempts at a first down.
Fun game to watch and I'm happy with the team.


----------



## Furryanimal

Great win by the Packers....still can’t believe how awful they were in week one.


----------



## Ken N Tx

66 yards !!!!! For the win!!
Kick!!
https://sports.yahoo.com/justin-tuc...-stunning-game-winner-vs-lions-202839552.html


----------



## jerry old

We don't have  any chatter on this site, as in fan's opinions prior to games.
Example: Philly hasn't got a chance, Dallas offense will score forty points.

Don't believe it, as a long time Cowboy fan I'm more than use to them playing 'flub and dub' with the football.

Predictions on   who will be the   of tonight game.
It is hard to say, there are so many to pick from.


----------



## Irwin

Tonight's game is on ESPN, which we don't subscribe to. Money grubbing bastards.


----------



## Lethe200

The Jaguars lost this game anyway, but this return for a "Kick 6" will probably be their video highlight of 2021!

The video link is on #3 of the slideshow - fun to watch:
Week 3 Special Teams were special

_(NYTimes allows max 5 free articles/month)_


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 3 of the NFL Season* Pt 1 of 2
Josh Allen is still Josh Allen and the Steelers aren’t winning their bet on Ben Roethlisberger.
NY Times Sept. 26, 2021 (also local media, WashPost, and SB Nation)

*Thursday Night Football

Panthers 24, Texans 9*
It wasn’t pretty, but the Panthers gutted out a win. Yes, they won the game, and DJ Moore is emerging as a true No. 1 wide receiver. But they lost some key players: RB Christian McCaffrey went out with a hamstring injury for at least a couple of weeks, and CB Jaycee Horn was put on IR with three broken bones in his foot. Once CM went out, the Panthers offense turned the lights off, and only a gritty performance by QB Sam Darnold got them the win to go 3-0. He finished the game 23-of-34 for 304 yards, 2 rushing touchdowns and 0 turnovers, and he was sacked three times for a loss of 14 yards. The Panthers now have 10 days to get healthy before heading to Dallas to take on the suddenly ferocious Cowboys in Week 4.

*Chargers 30, Chiefs 24*
These Chargers proved they aren’t those Chargers of old with a signature win, stunning the Chiefs in KC. LAC’s new HC Brandon Staley called pass plays often, early and late; as well as going for it on two critical 4th down plays. QB Justin Herbert delivered 281 passing yards on 26-of-38 passing with four touchdowns and no interceptions. 

With the score tied at 24-all in Q4, just one week after his costly turnover in a loss to the Baltimore Ravens, Mahomes made another backbreaking error. His third-and-8 overthrow of tight end Travis Kelce was intercepted by Alohi Gilman at the Chargers’ 41-yard line. The Chargers took it to pass for a TD. But the Chiefs faltered on their last-minute drive and Mahomes’ Hail Mary fell short. The Chiefs should still be considered the favorites. But for the first time in his career, Mahomes is racing from the back of the pack. Chiefs HC Andy Reid was taken to the hospital afterwards and treated for dehydration, but was released the next day.

*Bills 43, WFootball Team 21*
In 2020 Bills QB Josh Allen came in second in the MVP vote. The first two 2021 games he looked more like a rookie than a fourth-year player who received a six-year, $258 million contract this off-season. But in Week 3 Allen came back into form, eviscerating the WFT with three touchdown passes in Q2 alone for a 21-0 lead. Washington cut the lead to 21-14 with quick scores before the half ended, but Buffalo smothered the threat with offense, scoring on five of its final seven possessions. Allen was pin-point accurate, throwing for 358 yards, four TDs and no picks with a 129.8 passer rating.

*Vikings 30, Seahawks 17*
The Vikes (1-2) are looking good with QB Kirk Cousins after a win over the Seahawks (1-2). Through three games, Cousins has passed for 918 yards with eight touchdowns, zero interceptions and has been sacked only five times. Even with Vikes RB Dalvin Cook sidelined, Seattle QB Russell Wilson couldn’t rally.

*Bengals 24, Steelers 10*
Pittsburgh had no interest in a total rebuild and welcomed back Ben Roethlisberger (aged 39) on a pay cut, in a division where Lamar Jackson (24), Baker Mayfield (26) and Joe Burrow (24) are the other starters. The Cincinnati Bengals, the AFC North’s forever doormat, waltzed into Heinz Field and dominated. QB Joe Burrow, a second-year QB coming off a heinous knee injury last season, finished with a 122.9 passer rating on 14-for-18 passing for 172 yards. The Steelers’ talented secondary struggled keeping up with Burrow and his former Louisiana State teammate Ja’Marr Chase, who caught two of his three TD passes. Roethlisberger threw the ball a ridiculous 58 times, which is about 38 more times than Coach Mike Tomlin would probably like. Najee Harris, their rookie RB, has yet to make an impact that would ease Big Ben’s decline.

*Ravens 19, Lions 17: *
Kickers matter. Justin Tucker’s game-winning, 66-yard FG showed him as maybe the most clutch kicker of his generation. But what set up the longest kick in NFL history: Lamar Jackson’s 36-yard strike to Sammy Watkins on fourth-and-19 from his own 16-yard line, after being sacked twice. The Ravens’ offense still has issues to work out, starting with three drops by No. 1 wideout Marquise Brown. Thanks to Tucker, they can do it from a tie atop the AFC North.

*Cardinals 31, Jaguars 19: *
AZ gave Jacksonville their undisputed 2021 highlight play. A 68-yard field-goal attempt by the Cardinals backfired badly, in the form of a 109-yard TD return by the Jaguars’ Jamal Agnew, tying the record for the longest play in NFL history. But with the Cardinals winning to go 3-0 for the first time since 2015, they are feeling no regrets.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 3 of the NFL Season* Pt 2 of 2
NY Times Sept. 26, 2021 (also local media, WashPost, and SB Nation)

*Saints 28, Patriots 13: *
If Mac Jones needs to throw 51 times per game as he did Sunday, the Patriots aren’t going to win much. NE’s rebuild continues but still has a ways to go. The play script got away from NE at home, with Saints QB Jameis Winston supplying the sort of TD pass only he can – throwing a TD pass to the back of the end zone, while falling over sideways in the clutches of Saints DB C.J. Gardner-Johnson.

*Falcons 17, Giants 14: *
The good news: Saquon Barkley scored his first TD since 2019. The bad: everything else. Barkley managed 3.2 yds per carry against the hapless Falcons, Daniel Jones was average and the Giants are 0-3. Falcons QB Matt Ryan completed two long passes with 1:50 remaining to set up the game-winning FG. He ended with 27 of 36 for 243 yards – good quarterback, bad team.

*Titans 25, Colts 16: *
Colts QB Carson Wentz gave it a go on two sprained ankles but played like a QB on two sprained ankles. He didn’t run the ball once, threw it away several times and the Titans rolled despite committing three turnovers. Tennessee’s offense is talented enough to win even when Derrick Henry and Julio Jones don’t score.

*Browns 26, Bears 6: *
Chicago fans wanted to see rookie QB Justin Fields. They got Justin Fields, the rookie. The former Ohio State star has a long road ahead. He’s athletic, but holds the ball too long. Neither the Bears porous OL nor HC Nagy’s conservative game plan helped Fields. He had only six completions the entire game, getting sacked nine times - 4.5 times by Cleveland’s Myles Garrett - and hit 15 times in all. QB Baker Mayfield delivered the win on 19 of 31, 246 yards, 1 TD, no interceptions.

*Broncos 26, Jets 0: *
Until they play the Chargers or the Chiefs, it’s hard to get an accurate read on how good this Broncos team is. Denver QB Teddy Bridgewater is completing three out of every four passes, albeit against weak competition. But there’s no denying the defense gives Denver a shot for a winning record this year. Denver’s first hurdle: Game 4 Baltimore Ravens and Lamar Jackson.

*Rams 34, Buccaneers 24: *
LAR asserted themselves as the team to beat in the NFC. We knew the HC Sean McVay/QB Matthew Stafford combo had potential. LAR was also helped by an injury-ravaged Bucs secondary. Stafford completed 27 of 38 passes for 343 yds with four TDs, no picks and was only sacked once.

*Raiders 31, Dolphins 28 (OT): *
The Dolphins made it interesting but give Coach Jon Gruden and QB Derek Carr credit for finding a way to win another close game. Arguably no QB is playing better than Carr right now and the Raiders are 3-0. With star RB Josh Jacobs out with a toe injury for the last two games, Gruden has tossed out his run-first strategy and allowed Carr to uncork what is one of the stronger passing arms in the NFL with excellent accuracy. In three games Carr leads the league with 1,203 passing yards. Raiders DE Maxx Crosby has been an equal nightmare on the D side: he leads the league in most pressures and most QB hits. The Raiders are the first team in NFL history to have 4 receivers pass the 200+ yard mark within the first 3 games: Ruggs has 237 receiving yards, Waller has 224, Edwards has 210 and Renfrow has 204.

*Packers 30, 49ers 28: *
The slightest mistake will cost a team against a determined Aaron Rodgers. Chances are Niners QB Jimmy Garoppolo will be thinking all week about snapping the ball with 12 seconds still on the play clock with less than a minute left in Q4. Sure, the 49ers scored that play but Rodgers had more than enough time - even with no timeouts left - to get the Packers into FG range. Two passes to Davante Adams, a 25-yarder and a 17-yarder, was all it took with the Niners secondary playing soft. Like the Bucs, the Niners secondary is injured and weak on depth. Rodgers was happy to make the Niners pay the price.

Niners fan boards are aflame with who’s to blame. Pick a target: rookie DC Demarco Ryans who has fallen short of predecessor Robert Saleh’s genius; HC Kyle Shanahan, whose offensive genius has yet to produce a winning record over 5 years at 33-37; or QB Jimmy Garoppolo, who looks increasingly mismatched to Shanahan’s rigid and complex offense.

*Monday Night Football*

_*Cowboys 41, Eagles 21*_
Dallas dominated Philly on both offense and defense on Monday Night Football. The Eagles D was overwhelmed as Ezekiel Elliott (17 carried for 95 yards and two TDs) and Tony Pollard (11 carries for 60 yards) powered the running game. Dalton Schultz had six catches for 80 yards and two TDs, and the other Dallas TD catch belonged to Cedrick Wilson on 2-yarder. QB Dak Prescott threw for 238 yards and three TDs on 21-of-26 passing. The Cowboys' 19 first downs in the first half were the most by any team this season. Eagles QB Jalen Hurts finished with 25-of-39 for 326 yards, two TDs and two interceptions. The TD passes went to Zach Ertz and Greg Ward Jr. and the interceptions to Anthony Brown and Trevon Diggs.

The Cowboys will face the unbeaten Carolina Panthers in Week 4, while the Eagles face a much more daunting task when they go up against Patrick Mahomes and the KC Chiefs -- a team looking to end a rare two-game slide.


----------



## Lethe200

Onwards and upwards!

*NFL Week 4 Predictions: Pt 1 of 2*
NY Times Sept. 30, 2021 | All times Eastern.

*Thursday’s Matchup
Jacksonville Jaguars at Cincinnati Bengals, 8:20p, NFL Network*
Pick: Bengals
Bengals 2020 top pick Joe Burrow probably keeps Jags 2021 top pick Trevor Lawrence winless. The Jaguars surrender an average 302.3 passing yds/game. Burrow and Ja’Marr Chase have connected for TD passes in all three games, including two last week in the 24-10 dismantling of the Steelers. Trevor Lawrence’s league intro has been rough: seven interceptions and only five TDs. Expect Burrow and the Bengals to score at will while the Jaguars (0-3) struggle to respond.

*Sunday’s Best Games
TBay Buccaneers at NE Patriots, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Buccaneers
Teams have not run effectively against TBay’s front seven and have instead exploited its defensive backs. The Bucs’ secondary has allowed opponents to throw for over 300 yds twice, including in a loss to the Rams last week, when Matthew Stafford totaled 343 yds and four TDs. Brady will be motivated to win and the Bucs likely will, but the secondary’s struggles give Mac Jones and the Patriots a chance to cover the spread. Much depends on the Pats mounting any kind of pass rush; Brady remains a classic pocket passer and can be pressured into mis-aimed throws.

*Arizona Cardinals at LA Rams, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
This is the game all NFC West fans want to see. Have the Cards finally put it together? The Cardinals’ defense has yet to face an offense as dynamic as the Rams’ (3-0). Both are undefeated, but the Cardinals were saved from a Wk2 loss to the Vikings by a shanked FG attempt, and last week played down to the level of the lowly Jaguars before winning.

Rams QB Matthew Stafford’s connection with Cooper Kupp has made the receiver a fantasy football must-have. Kupp leads the NFL in receiving yds (367) and TD receptions (5) and is tied at first for catches (25). Elite Rams D players Aaron Donald and Jalen Ramsey are unlikely to allow Cards QB Kyler Murray (averaging 335 yds per game) to put up such high numbers. Rams Coach Sean McVay has never lost to the Cardinals, and probably won’t this time, either.

*Cleveland Browns at Minnesota Vikings, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Browns
Vikes QB Kirk Cousins has twice thrown for more than 300 yds, including last week while RB Dalvin Cook was out with an ankle injury. Cook’s replacement, Alexander Mattison, rushed for 112 yds in his absence. Cousins has yet to throw an interception this season, but the Browns (2-1) are the most complete defense the Vikings (1-2) have faced.

No matter whether Cook returns or Mattison starts, the Browns’ defense will be up for the challenge. It ranks fifth against the rush (201 yds allowed) and second in sacks (14). Cleveland’s offense last week welcomed back receiver Odell Beckham Jr. from his knee injury. Browns fans rank QB Baker Mayfield their most hated player, but only a Lombardi Trophy could win over Cleveland’s fanbase – they’re a tough lot to please.

*Seattle Seahawks at SF 49ers, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: SF
Hello, defense? Anyone home? Pete Carroll must be asking that question after the Seahawks (1-2) allowed opponents to amass over 450 yds of offense in each of the last two games. No amount of Russell Wilson magic can save a game with those putrid defensive performances.

The 49ers (2-1) lost a heart-breaker to the Packers on a last-second FG. They continue to battle injuries on both sides of the ball, with important players like TE George Kittle (calf) and CB Josh Norman (lungs) listed as day-to-day. They signed journeyman Norman last week, then lost him in Q2 of his very first Niners game, allowing Rodgers to gleefully complete pass after pass to Davante Adams on the vulnerable left side of the field.

If Seattle can muster a respectable defensive outing to harass QB Jimmy Garoppolo, who gets flustered under pressure, then the Seahawks could be competitive and maybe even pull off an upset. With the Niners secondary injured and weak, Wilson is just the QB to take advantage. One local media wag half-jokingly suggested the Niners drop 10 defenders into coverage and have only star DE Nick Bosa rush Wilson. The Seahawks are 1-2 overall; in desperate need of a win to avoid falling further back in the NFC West. A win over the 49ers would put both teams at 2-2.

*Baltimore Ravens at Denver Broncos, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Ravens
The Ravens somehow beat the Lions last week on a record field goal by Justin Tucker. The Broncos are undefeated but face a much stiffer test against Baltimore (2-1), who struggled last week before closing out the Lions. Denver QB Teddy Bridgewater will be without receiver K.J. Hamler, the Broncos’ No. 3 receiver, who tore his left ACL in another big loss to the receiving corps after Jerry Jeudy was placed on injury reserve earlier in the season.

Ravens QB Lamarr Jackson missed practice this week, but is expected to play. After an OT loss to open the season, the Ravens have closed out thrilling victories at home and on the road. They should be able to ride that momentum to give Denver its first loss.

*Sunday’s other games
Carolina Panthers at Dallas Cowboys, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
It took a record 66-yd field goal by Justin Tucker to beat the Lions last week. Losing RB Christian McCaffrey (hamstring) and CB Jaycee Horn (foot) may devastate the Panthers’ (3-0) chance of remaining undefeated. With McCaffrey out for a few weeks, receiver DJ Moore takes over. He will be shadowed by Cowboys’ top CB Trevon Diggs, who has an interception in every game this season. The Cowboys will keep up an aggressive offensive attack as OC Kellen Moore looks to exploit a secondary that hastily traded for CJ Henderson this week. Until proven otherwise, expect the Panthers to struggle without McCaffrey as the workhorse.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 4 Predictions: Pt 2 of 2*
NY Times Sept. 30, 2021 | All times Eastern.

*Washington Footballers at Atlanta Falcons, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Footballers
Two 1-2 teams face off in a battle to be .500. Oddsmakers predict a tossup, as Washington’s D has not played to its potential. Atlanta (1-2) has rushed for 100 yds only once and is heavily relying on Matt Ryan’s arm at the ripe age of 36. But the Footballers (1-2) failed to sack Bills QB Josh Allen last week, and he dissected them for four TDs. Against a weaker OL, Washington should find more success.

*Houston Texans at Buffalo Bills, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
The Bills (2-1) are a lopsided pick, with a defense generating three turnovers in each of the last two games. It will feast on Davis Mills of the Texans (1-2), who threw for 168 yds and was sacked four times in his first NFL start last week against Carolina. It’s emblematic of the Texans that QB Deshaun Watson is getting paid $10 million in salary to sit and watch this season implode. Expect the score to get ugly quick.

*Detroit Lions at Chicago Bears, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bears
The Lions (0-3) have played competitively in first halves against playoff-caliber teams. Ravens kicker Justin Tucker had to convert a record 66-yard FG to rob Detroit of a win last week. That evasive W may come against the Bears (1-2), who posted 1 net passing yard (yes, one yard total) with rookie Justin Fields taking nine sacks by the Browns. Coach Matt Nagy said Fields, Andy Dalton and Nick Foles are all under consideration to start. Can Bear fans spell d-y-s-f-u-n-c-t-i-o-n?

*Indianapolis Colts at Miami Dolphins, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Dolphins
Injuries continue to plague the Colts (0-3), most recently with All-Pro OG Quenton Nelson, who sprained his ankle and was carted off the field last week. The Colts hope DT DeForest Buckner will help rush Miami’s backup QB, Jacoby Brissett. Brissett completed over 65% of his passes in an OT loss to the Raiders in Week 3, showing he can manage the offense efficiently while Tua Tagovailoa’s ribs heal. If that level of play continues and Miami’s D generates pressure and turnovers, the Carson Wentz experiment in Indianapolis could remain winless.

*Giants at New Orleans Saints, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Saints
It’s a second straight 0-4 start under Giants coach Joe Judge, who might not get a chance at a third straight next season. Receivers Sterling Shepard and Darius Slayton (injured hamstrings) were both ruled out for Game 4, removing two of QB Daniel Jones’s favorite targets. Expect Jones and the Giants (0-3) to struggle against deafening Superdome noise for the Saints’ first true 2021 home game. The Saints (2-1), whose defense collected three interceptions last week against the Patriots, should have fun as Jones throws to receivers on the bottom of the depth chart.

*Tennessee Titans at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
Receiver A.J. Brown’s hamstring injury should not stop the Titans (2-1) from winning this game easily, given the team’s formidable stars, RB Derrick Henry and receiver Julio Jones. The Jets lack such options. The rookie QB Zach Wilson has thrown seven interceptions to two TDs, and the Jets (0-3) have only once rushed for more than 100 yds. Even a developing defense like Tennessee’s should be able to contain the Jets’ attack.

*KC at Philadelphia Eagles, 1p, CBS*
Pick: KC
KC (1-2) has had back-to-back losses only three times since 2018, and unexpectedly sit at the bottom of the AFC West. They are likely to bounce back against the Eagles (1-2), who took a beating from Dallas on Monday and had a short week to prepare. KC Coach Andy Reid returned to work after being treated for dehydration after Sunday’s game. He will likely preach ball security to his team, which committed six total turnovers in losses vs Ravens and Chargers.

If the Chiefs can fix those issues, their firepower should be too much for the Eagles’ young offense to respond. This game could mark Andy Reid’s 100th win with the Chiefs. He won 140 with the Eagles (1999-2012), making him the first NFL coach to win 100 games (postseason included) with multiple teams.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at GBay Packers, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Packers
Ben Roethlisberger has not looked like himself this season, while Aaron Rodgers is back to doing Aaron Rodgers-like things. Pittsburgh’s pedestrian offense is a problem and now faces a Packers team (2-1) beginning to click. Pittsburgh’s has yet to rush for more than 75 yds in a game this season and its defense has given up first-quarter leads. The Steelers (1-2) are hopeful outside linebacker TJ Watt (groin) will be available after missing last week’s loss to the Bengals, but Aaron Rodgers’s output should far exceed that of the Steelers’ offense.

*Monday’s Matchup
LVegas Raiders at LA Chargers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Chargers
A critical AFC West game. KC must figure out how to end its rut vs the Eagles. The Broncos face the Ravens, their first winning opponent. Here in LA either the Chargers or the Raiders will gain invaluable ground in the division. Raiders Derek Carr, NFL’s leader in passing yards, goes against up-and-coming Chargers passer Justin Herbert. The Raiders running game is in flux. Star RB Josh Jacobs (toe) is day to day, but back-up Peyton Barber had success against Miami, with 20+ touches and 100 rushing yards.

Matchups to watch: can the Chargers’ new-look OL can hold its own against the Raiders’ improved pass rush? The Chargers (2-1) have allowed only five sacks, but LAC’s offense leads the league in penalty yds (243). Chargers rookie tackle Rashawn Slater may struggle against elite Raiders DE Maxx Crosby. Chargers safety Derwin James will have to lock down Raiders TE Darren Waller.


----------



## JustBonee

Will be interested in this game.   Odds are with the Bucs,  and I tend to agree.  
Just  can't picture  Brady and Gronk  going back and laying an egg.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

The only way the Pats win this game is if "on any Sunday" comes into play by the Bucs screwing things up.


----------



## fmdog44

If the Bucs should lose this game watch all media light up the "Maybe it's time for Bray to step down" jargon. But I doubt NE stands and chance of challenging the Bucs.


----------



## jerry old

Today's football 10-3-31
NFC-West
looks like SF is collapsing
Seattle continues to win, wish they would collapse
Rams-Stafford while with Detroit, was not a trustworthy QB-now he returned to his former behavior. 

Press has been telling me, Broncos have great defense, no one told Ravens 

Don't get puffed up about Cowboys, they will make playoffs, and then, and  then??

Pats vs Brady, can't get excited about it, but the TV is touting it as must watch game

  P.S.  Viewed Brady vs Pats, do not intend to, but it was interesting:Blelchick throwing in a new defense after every play.
Belichick almost pulled it off.


----------



## Feelslikefar

This might help our friends from 'Over-the-Pond' understand American Football.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Pats and Jags; it's what football is all about...Great game in the rain.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Tom Brady breaks NFL career passing yardage record against Patriots.*​*The Bucs won!*


----------



## Lawrence00

PamfromTx said:


> *Tom Brady breaks NFL career passing yardage record against Patriots.*​*The Bucs won!*
> 
> View attachment 187283


Final 2 minutes had me concerned.


----------



## Irwin

Teddy Bridgewater left the game at half-time with a concussion and Drew Lock had to step in. At that point, the Broncos didn't have a chance. We turned the game off halfway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## fmdog44

Why is it called "football"? maybe one percent of the game is kicking.


----------



## AnnieA

jerry old said:


> Today's football 10-3-31
> ...
> 
> Don't get puffed up about Cowboys, they will make playoffs, and then, and  then??



Scared to say it, but getting very hopeful.  Dak told Brady after the first game loss: "We'll see y'all again."  That would be arrogant coming from someone who doesn't work as hard as Brady ...but Dak does.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

fmdog44 said:


> Why is it called "football"? maybe one percent of the game is kicking.


I have no idea why the American game is called football. The rest of the world calls their game FOOTBALL. Which it truly is. The main way (about 97%) to move the ball in WORLD football is by foot. Limited headers and only the goalie can touch it.


----------



## Lethe200

"Football" actually refers to several different sports:

*Games played by kicking, hitting, throwing or carrying a ball *have been around for thousands of years, but in the mid-to-late-19th century many sports—such as baseball, soccer, and American football—codified their rulebooks into the forms we recognize today. Modern soccer was born in 1863, when representatives from several English schools and clubs got together to standardize a single set of rules for their matches. They dubbed their new organization the Football Association, and their version of the game became known as “Association Football.” _The word association was used to distinguish their specific sport from other popular games of the day such as “rugby football.”_

The word soccer comes from a slang abbreviation of the word association, which British players of the 1800’s adapted as “assoc,” “assoccer” and eventually soccer or soccer football. (The habit of adding –er to nicknames in British vernacular is frequently attributed to Oxford students of that period, and can be found in other sporting slang such as “rugger” for rugby.)

*The parallel names soccer and football (or the combined soccer football) were used more or less interchangeably to refer to association football until well into the 20th century*, at which point football emerged as the dominant name in most parts of the world. However, in countries where another football variety was already popular—such as America and Australia—the name soccer stuck around.
–_ A&E History.com_

======

*The NFL before the forward pass*
In the early 1900s, college football had become a major sport in the United States. By 1905, college gridiron was even outdrawing professional baseball. At this point, professional teams existed but the NFL was a few years away, and pro teams had limited fanbases compared to college teams.

At the time, gridiron football was very much like the original game of rugby, from which it developed. Teams lined up with the ball being passed hand to hand to the quarterback from the center. The ball was moved down the field via running plays with no aerial passes being attempted, made, or allowed.

In 1906, the forward pass was legalized, but it wasn’t until a year later that it was embraced by one man. Glenn Scobey (Pop) Warner was the head football coach at Carlisle Indian Industrial School in Pennsylvania. He took the forward and turned it into a tool that would change the game.

Warner had turned Carlisle Indian Industrial School’s football team into a strong contender each year thanks to his creativity. Warner was not afraid to add trick plays to deceive opposing teams. The Carlisle Indian Industrial School quickly began to showcase just how important the forward pass could be. It also demonstrated how deadly a pass could be to defenses who didn’t know how to defend against it or predict where the ball was going.

*The NFL adopts the forward pass*
Imagine watching an NFL game from over 100 years ago and seeing nearly every play look the same. The quarterback hands the ball off to a running back and they attempt to elude tacklers. Teams lineup once more and do it all over again.

On October 27, 1906, the first forward pass completion in a professional football game occurred. According to the Pro Football Hall of Fame, the first pass completion occurred when Masillon’s George Parratt connected with Dan Riley.

Gambling and financial problems with pro football led to the formation of the NFL on August 20, 1920. Eight teams started that first season; but only four completed it due to financial and personnel issues. The league would grow from there with the forward pass to eventually play a big part.

Pass plays still remained rare in the NFL, as the power run remained the go-to play for teams. However, in 1933, the NFL decided to experiment with the forward pass and to separate itself further from the college ("gridiron football") game and rugby. In addition, the league wanted to add some more excitement as run play after run play wasn’t the best spectator sport to watch.

From that point, quarterbacks, or any other players, could make a forward pass from any point behind the line of scrimmage. The change opened up the game allowing offenses to quickly move downfield. It inspired quarterbacks to not only be good runners, but good passers too.

Changes in the shape and size of the actual football also helped. The quality of footballs became more standard. *Footballs in the early 1900s were shaped more like a watermelon than like the balls seen in the NFL today. *When the forward pass was first introduced, these balls were difficult to throw. Footballs of the day resembled rugby balls still rather than the ones thrown by Patrick Mahomes in 2019.

*How different is the NFL with the forward pass?*
The forward pass changed the NFL completely. Had the forward pass not been adopted and used extensively, the NFL may have not lasted. Modern football is all about passing and the average NFL quarterback throws for over a hundred yards in a game.

In 1932, eight teams contested the NFL season. Green Bay Packers quarterback Arnie Herber led the NFL in passing yards with 639. Herber attempted just 101 passes throwing nine touchdowns. The inaccuracies of the day can be shown in his interceptions which stood at nine and pass completion rate which was 36.6%.

The 2018 NFL season showed just how far the league has come with the forward pass. Ben Roethlisberger led the league with 452 pass completions on 675 attempts. He also led the NFL in passing yards with 5,129. Meanwhile, Patrick Mahomes threw 50 touchdown passes, the most in the NFL during the season. 

Herber and the quarterbacks of 1932 would be shocked at the dependency on the pass in modern football and the feats of modern signal callers.
–_ Adapted from “The History of the Forward Pass”, bustedcoverage.com blogpost by Dennis, September 26, 2019_


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> *Tom Brady breaks NFL career passing yardage record against Patriots.*​*The Bucs won!*



still  besties ......


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 4 of the NFL Season *Pt 1 of 2
NY Times/Assoc.Press/local media/SB Nation Oct. 3, 2021

The Carolina Panthers saw their first loss by the Dallas Cowboys, and the Denver Broncos fell to 3-1 against the Baltimore Ravens. Three teams got their first wins, including the NY Giants and Jets - who both needed OTs to do it - and the Indianapolis Colts. But the Detroit Lions joined the Jacksonville Jaguars at 0-4.

*Buccaneers 19, Patriots 17:*
This was Brady Day in NE. Fans cheered him back (okay, there were a few boos) and the Bucs did win, as expected. But Pat fans saw their past and future on Sunday night. Brady didn’t throw a single TD, going 22-for-43 in a game in which the Patriots defense kept limiting TBay to FGs. By Q4 a new subplot had emerged: the rise of Brady’s heir as Patriots QB, Mac Jones.

Jones legitimately outplayed Brady, who also became the NFL’s all-time passing leader. Jones went 31-for-40 with two TDs while picking up 275 passing yds, edging out Brady’s 269. But there was more to Jones’s performance than just statistics. His quick release, accuracy and cool head were reminiscent of Brady at his best. Jones has a long ways to go yet, of course, but he was good enough to be a missed FG away from leading NE to an upset over the reigning Super Bowl champions. Nick Folk’s 56-yard effort doinked off the upright in the final minute.

Nobody knows Tom Brady’s game better than Bill Belichick, whose defense kept Brady guessing all night. Brady came away with a win in a sloppy, penalty-filled game in a driving rain, but Pats fans have reason to be hopeful for the future.

*Cardinals 37, Rams 20:*
It’s time to stop sleeping on the Cardinals, who smacked around a team that was looking borderline invincible. Despite playing three of their first four games on the road, at 4-0 it’s their longest unbeaten start since 2012. Can Coach Kliff Kingsbury avoid a slide similar to last season, when Arizona started 5-2 but was 3-6 the rest of the way?

DC Vance Joseph’s defense held the Rams to their lowest point total with Matthew Stafford at QB. Some of the Cardinals’ victories have been unconvincing, but Arizona looked like the real thing Sunday. Kyler Murray didn’t turn the ball over and passed for 268 yds and two TDs. He also ran for 39 yds in a virtuoso performance. Two TDs came from early takeaways. Arizona rushed for 216 yds and is currently in control of the NFC West. The Cards lit up the Rams’ vaunted defense for 465 total yds.

*Seahawks 28, 49ers 21:*
You cannot keep Russell Wilson down while giving him time to throw. SF’s D was huge in the first half, pressuring and sacking Wilson. But SF’s offense kept short-circuiting, to bury Seattle early. It was 7-7 at halftime, but Garoppolo took himself out with a calf injury. SF’s O sputtered under rookie Trey Lance, although Lance steadied enough to show off his strong arm and elusive running skills (neither of which Jimmy G has). It wasn’t enough as Seattle’s O finally woke up with power running and Wilson’s energetic scrambling. He scored 14 of the Seahawks’ 21 second-half points, improving his personal record at the Niners’ Levi Stadium to 7 wins vs only 1 loss.

Trey Lance is considered the future QB for the Niners, who traded up to get him at #3 despite his serious lack of college experience. He did okay – 9-for-18, threw two TDs without a pick, and collected 157 yds in what was an unplanned relief appearance. Not a bad start, but team injuries are accumulating again. The Niners seem destined for the basement of the NFC West, instead of being a viable Super Bowl contender. Finger pointing is beginning to happen in SF.

*Packers 27, Steelers 17:*
Everything for Pittsburgh turned on an offsides penalty before the half. Officials ruled that CB Joe Haden jumped before the snap, negating a blocked FG-attempt that Minkah Fitzpatrick returned for a TD that would have given the Steelers a 17-14 lead. Alas, Ben Roethlisberger was forced to play from behind. As we’ve learned thus far in 2021, that’s not a pretty sight. Pittsburgh (1-3) has lost three straight, failing to top 17 points in each game, since a surprising season-opening win at Buffalo.

Aaron Rodgers connected with Randall Cobb for two TDs and ran for another score, looking like the Rodgers we expect. The first TD pass was a shortie, the 420th TD pass of Rodgers’ career, tying Dan Marino for sixth all-time. AR went 20 of 36 for 248 yds.

*Ravens 23, Broncos 7:*
Facing the best defense he’s seen this season, Lamar Jackson finished with 316 yds and a TD through the air and ran the ball only seven times to hand Denver its first loss of the season. The Broncos struggled after QB Bridgewater went out with a concussion and the O had to rely on Drew Lock, which didn’t go so well.

*Washington 34, Falcons 30:*
One of the biggest shocks of this season is how bad the Washington Football Team’s defense has performed. But it didn’t matter against an equally porous Falcons defense. RB J.D. McKissic supplied the heroics by going airborne at the goal line with 33 seconds left.

*Bills 40, Texans 0:*
One day, there will be a “30 for 30” documentary written solely on how the 2021 Texans managed to win a football game. Not this week, though. They remain winless. Bills LB Tremaine Edmunds had the first of Buffalo’s four interceptions, and teammates Micah Hyde, Tyler Matakevich and Jaquan Johnson, in his first career start, each had one. Cam Lewis forced a fumble as Buffalo overwhelmed rookie QB Davis Mills in his second career start. The Bills suffocated the offensively inept Houston Texans.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 4 of the NFL Season *Pt 2 of 2
NY Times/Assoc.Press/local media/SB Nation Oct. 3, 2021

*Bears 24, Lions 14:*
Whenever hysteria reaches its fever pitch at Halas Hall, it seems like the Bears (2-2) always have a get-right game on the schedule. The rebuilding Lions were the perfect medicine, and RB David Montgomery (106 yds, two TDs) continues to bludgeon linebackers as one of the best players never talked about. Bears rookie QB Justin Fields looked solid after a shaky start, although next Sunday he’ll be facing the Raiders and their formidable DE Maxx Crosby. He might be hoping the Chargers’ explosive offense wears down LVegas on what is a short week for the Raiders, who lost on Monday Night Football.

The Lions wasted no time to provide us with Sunday’s most amusing moment. In what was yet another dreadful day for Detroit football – they remain winless – fans had to watch a snap bounce off, well, an unfortunate piece of Jared Goff’s anatomy for an easy Bears fumble recovery. (Watch the second video, not the first one: https://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2021/1...mble-snap-jared-goff-bears-groin-turnover-nfl)

*Colts 27, Dolphins 17:*
The Colts got their first win by topping the sputtering Miami Dolphins. Jonathan Taylor was a force on the ground (103 yds, TD), Carson Wentz was efficient enough on those two bad ankles (24-of-32 passing with two TDs) for Indianapolis to get a much-needed win after three exhausting losses. The Colts D spent most of the day frustrating former Indianapolis QB Jacoby Brissett, who completed 20 of 30 passes but threw for 123 of his 199 yds in the final quarter.

*Giants 27, Saints 21 (OT):*
Lost in the Giants madness this season is the fact that Daniel Jones has taken an obvious step forward. He’s not committing the backbreaking mistakes of 2020. On Sunday, he started taking more shots downfield, finishing with 402 yds and two TDs. Saints fall to 2-2, squandering what could have been a solid victory.

*Chiefs 42, Eagles 30:*
Andy Reid surely knows he needs to clean up his rickety defense, which gave up 461 yrds.. KC again gave up points in chunks. But as long as Patrick Mahomes and Tyreek Hill exist, this Chiefs offense can outscore any team in the league. On 12 targets, Hill caught 11 passes for 186 yds and three TDs. Mahomes was Quarterback of the Week, totaling 5 TDs thrown Mahomes-like ways: overhand, underhand, and even shoveled, for 278 yds passing. His interception was the only possession the Chiefs didn’t score a TD. He was 80% efficient for the game, an unreal number.

*Jets 27, Titans 24 (OT):*
With Titans receivers Julio Jones and A.J. Brown both sidelined. Jets Coach Robert Saleh still got his first NFL win behind a defense that hit Ryan Tannehill 14 times. Rookie QB Zach Wilson finally played with the swagger the team has been missing, passing for 297 yds and two TDs.

*Cowboys 36, Panthers 28:*
Dak Prescott looked like the Super Bowl-caliber QB that owner Jerry Jones doubted he ever would be. After using the franchise tag on Prescott in 2020, Jones finally gave the QB a long-term deal this year. Against a suffocating 2021 defense - #1 in sacks, #1 in QB hits, #2 in points allowed - Dak completed 14 of 22 passes for 188 yds with four TDs, no interceptions and a 130.3 passer rating.

Dallas DC Dan Quinn has retooled what was a historically bad 2020 defense. Trevon Diggs - who intercepted his league-leading fifth pass Sunday – has become one of the NFL’s top CBs. The Cowboys’ offense and defense units are working in sync, with RBs Ezekiel Elliott and Tony Pollard helping out. Elliott finished with 143 yds and a TD on 20 carries, as the Cowboys (3-1) rolled up 245 yds on the ground after the Panthers allowed just 135 total in the first three games. Jerry Jones might get that Lombardi Trophy again after all.

*Browns 14, Vikings 7:*
Blame Kirk Cousins. Blame an anemic OL. Either way, the loss to the Browns was as demoralizing as it gets for an offense that could do no wrong in September. For three weeks, Cousins tore up three subpar secondaries without an interception. Statistically, he was playing as well as any QB in the NFL

But Cousins again turned back into a pumpkin. It’s been the rap over his entire career. Against poor defenses he throws for 300+ yds and three TDs. But add a stingy pass rush and higher stakes, and he sinks. Cousins was 7-35 lifetime against teams with a winning record. Unfortunately, this is who he’s been since entering the league nine years ago.

*Monday Night Football
Chargers 28, Raiders 14*
Chargers QB Justin Herbert threw for three TDs, Austin Ekeler rushed for a career-high 117 yards and scored twice. It’s now a three-way tie atop the AFC West with LAC, LVegas and Denver. The NFC West AZ Cardinals remain the NFL’s lone undefeated team after four weeks.

LAC had the ball for nearly 35 minutes with three of their four scoring drives going nine plays or more. Herbert, who completed 25 of 38 passes for 222 yds, accounted for all of his TDs in the first half as the Chargers built a 21-0 halftime lead. The Raiders scored on their first two possessions of the second half to draw within a TD, but LAC scored again to gain breathing room. QB Derek Carr was 21 of 34 for 196 yds with two TDs and an interception. The Raiders could manage only 48 yds rushing against a Chargers defense that was last in the league in run defense.

 Herbert achieved a pair of milestones in the win. He completed his 500th pass in his 19th start, becoming the first QB in the Super Bowl era to reach that before his 20th start. He has accounted for 10 TDs in his first three prime time games, tying Patrick Mahomes and Dan Marino.


----------



## senior chef

Irwin said:


> Tonight's game is on ESPN, which we don't subscribe to. Money grubbing bastards.


Exactly !!!!  
Bit by bit, the head office of the NFL, is removing free Tv games.
I predict that ultimately we will have to pay to watch ANY AND EVERY game.
Greedy bastards , indeed !


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 5 Predictions: Pt 1 of 2*
Oct. 7, 2021, NY Times/WashPost All times Eastern

*Seahawks 17, Rams, 26 – Thursday Night Football, Week 5 result*
It was an odd evening matching two of the league’s highest-rated passers and two of its lowest-ranked defenses, on which the teams combined for only 10 first-half points. Each quarterback threw a first-half interception. Each kicker had a gaffe: a missed FG for the Seahawks’ Jason Myers and a missed extra point for the Rams’ Matt Gay. And both first-string QBs whacked a finger on an opponent’s helmet. Unfortunately for Seattle, Russell Wilson’s injury was the more serious of the two.

Few NFL quarterbacks are more indispensable to their teams than Wilson is to the Seahawks. He has been a mainstay in their lineup since his 2012 rookie season, never missing a game while becoming a Super Bowl winner and seven-time Pro Bowl selection. He exited Thursday night’s game after the middle finger of his right hand got gnarled when it struck Rams star pass rusher Aaron Donald on a Q3 throw. Backup Geno Smith took over in Q4 and immediately led the Seahawks 98-yards to his first NFL touchdown pass since 2017, when he was with the NY Giants. Seattle wideout DK Metcalf had two touchdown catches, one from each Seahawks QB.

The Seahawks fought to 23-17 on a field goal by Myers with less than three minutes remaining. They got the ball back at their 16-yard line with 2:09 to play, needing a TD to take the lead. But Smith threw an interception on the first play to Rams safety Nick Scott, and the Rams added the FG cushion to seal the win.

The Rams’ Matthew Stafford played with the index finger on his right hand wrapped after being examined by the team’s medical staff following a first-half possession. Stafford stayed in the game and threw for 365 yards and a TD. The Rams rebounded from Sunday’s home loss to the Arizona Cardinals, improving to 4-1.

It will be difficult for the Seahawks (2-3) to remain a viable contender in such a rugged division without Wilson. It’s unclear if Wilson will play when Seattle faces the Steelers in Pittsburgh on Oct. 17.

*Sunday’s best games

Buffalo Bills at KC, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: KC
Patrick Mahomes vs. Josh Allen hysteria will fill the game’s broadcast, but in this rematch of last year’s AFC championship, pay attention to the Bills’ defense. It is #1 in yds allowed per game (216.8), takeaways (11) and has shut out two opponents. To win, the Bills (3-1) must limit KC receiver Tyreek Hill. The Chargers and the Ravens each limited Hill to less than 100 yds, a major factor in both of KC’s losses. After losing to KC (2-2) twice last season, Buffalo may have a blueprint for securing an upset.

*Cleveland Browns at LA Chargers, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Chargers
The Browns (3-1) lead the league in rushing yds per game (177) while the Chargers (3-1) allow the fourth-most rushing yds per game (139.5). Thanks to the pairing of Myles Garrett and Jadeveon Clowney, Cleveland’s strong ground attack and a defense tied for second in sacks (14) may make it the most physical team in the NFL Chargers QB Justin Herbert has shown he can keep pace with any team, but this defensive front will be a challenge, especially if the Browns’ RBs chew clock and force him into predictable passing situations.

*SF 49ers at Arizona Cardinals, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
SF’s task in this one will be to match the extraordinary offensive output of Arizona, which leads the NFL with 35 points per game and last week carved up the Rams’ defense. To keep up, HC Shanahan must lean on either rookie QB Trey Lance or a less-than-100% Garoppolo to go throw-for-throw with the NFL’s best offense. With how hot Arizona is right now, that’s a risky bet – especially with SF’s injured secondary and erratic OL.

*GBay Packers at Cincinnati Bengals, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
If the Bengals (3-1) start slow like they did last week, there won’t be another second-half comeback. Aaron Rodgers’s nonchalant attitude after GBay’s Week 1 blowout defeat by the Saints has since yielded three straight wins. But Cincinnati’s defense has played well in the shadow of the Joe Burrow-led offense, allowing the seventh-fewest yds (1,292) in the league. But some of that total came from locking down the Steelers’ Ben Roethlisberger and Jacksonville’s rookie QB Trevor Lawrence. Doing so against a streaking Rodgers is a different challenge.

*Sunday’s Other Games

Giants at Dallas Cowboys, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
The historically bad Dallas 2020 defense has transformed under the first-year Dallas coordinator Dan Quinn. The passing defense is saved by CB Trevon Diggs’s league-leading five interceptions, and the unit ranked sixth in rushing yds allowed per game (81).

But Giants Saquon Barkley is the best runner the Dallas defense has seen so far. He returned to form last week in an OT win vs the Saints, when he accounted for 126 all-purpose yds and two TDs. Impressively, the Giants won without two of their top receivers, Sterling Shephard and Darius Slayton, who are still questionable with hamstring injuries.

Three of the last five matchups between these two divisional rivals have been decided by one score. Although Dallas is the better team, the Giants could make it competitive.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 5 Predictions: Pt 2 of 2*
Oct. 7, 2021, NYTimes/WashPost All times Eastern

*Jets at Atlanta Falcons, 9:30 a.m., NFL Network (game in London)*
Pick: Falcons
This early meeting between two 1-3 teams is more important for draft position than anything else. Last week, the Jets narrowly won their first game against a handicapped Titans team in OT, fueled by the defense’s seven sacks. The unit could have another solid outing if it generates pressure on Matt Ryan and the Falcons’ pass-first attack. Jets’ rookie QB Zach Wilson still leads the league in interceptions (8), but took a major developmental step in last week’s win. If he continues to take care of the ball, connects on a deep throw or two, and the defense plays well again, the Jets could start a streak.

*Detroit Lions at Minnesota Vikings, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Vikings
This should be a bounce-back for the Vikings (1-3), coming off another one-score loss to a playoff-caliber opponent. The Lions (0-4) were competitive in each game, but committed so many turnovers at key moments that they now seem inevitable. Kirk Cousins was battered in a loss to the Browns last week, sacked twice and hit 10 times. But the Lions do not have a Myles Garrett, and Detroit’s Jared Goff will probably fumble or throw an interception giving the Vikings an extra possession.

*Denver Broncos at Pittsburgh Steelers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Steelers
Teddy Bridgewater has cleared concussion protocol, meaning Denver (3-1) will not have to rely on Drew Lock’s inconsistent decision-making. The Steelers must rely on the aging Ben Roethlisberger, whose 11 passes of over 20 yds is tied for last in the league. Until Pittsburgh (1-3) can generate a legitimate deep threat, expect defenses to keep them in check.

*Miami Dolphins at TBay Buccaneers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bucs
The Bucs (3-1) get a visit from a Dolphins (1-3) team that produced just 203 yds of offense vs the Colts. Adding to Miami’s struggles, Coach Brian Flores said Monday that receiver Will Fuller would be unavailable Sunday after breaking his finger and going on IR.

TBay’s secondary is hurting. But the Dolphins’ pass rush isn’t strong enough to stop Brady from covering the spread.

*New Orleans Saints at Washington Footballers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Saints
New Orleans is the NFL’ s biggest enigma, playing up or down to the competition while awaiting the return of starters like receiver Michael Thomas and DT David Onyemata. The Footballers’ (2-2) defense has also underperformed, even as Taylor Heinicke led two game-winning drives in their past three games. It’s the opposite of what was expected. While Washington waits for its D to reawaken, the Saints should keep this one close. With its flipped-flopped results each week, a New Orleans win fits the pattern.

*Philadelphia Eagles at Carolina Panthers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Panthers
Carolina Coach Matt Rhule said RB Christian McCaffrey (hamstring) will practice this week, but the Panthers (3-1) may not need to rely on him to defeat the Eagles (1-3). Defensively, they traded with NE for CB Stephon Gilmore, a four-time Pro Bowl selection. QB Sam Darnold leads the NFL in rushing TDs (5) and receiver DJ Moore is fourth in receiving yds (398). That connection could exploit an Eagles defense that is tied for the sixth-most passing TDs allowed (9). With or without McCaffrey, the Panthers should win at home.

*Tennessee Titans at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
Urban Meyer’s embarrassing week gets worse if the Titans (2-2) extend Jacksonville’s (0-4) losing streak. Jag owner Shad Khan addressed the viral video of Meyer cavorting in an Ohio bar, saying the coach “must earn our trust and respect”. Reports suggest Meyer has also lost the locker room. With so much of the organization’s time spent on that matter, less focus probably went on repairing a defense allowing 312.3 passing yds per game, third-worst rate in the league, as well as last in sacks (5).

It’s still unclear whether Titans receivers Julio Jones and A.J. Brown will play on Sunday, but Ryan Tannehill still threw for 298 yds without them in an OT loss to the Jets. Unless Jacksonville wholly revamps its defensive ineffectiveness in the span of a week filled with distractions, expect the Titans to win.

*NE Patriots at Houston Texans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
Mac Jones outperformed Tom Brady and the Patriots barely lost last week. His consolation prize will be bullying the Texans (1-3), who have lost three straight games. Through four weeks, Houston receiver Brandin Cooks has amassed 369 receiving yds while none of his teammates has more than 80. That colossal imbalance makes defending Houston’s attack easy.

*Chicago Bears at LVegas Raiders, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Raiders
Bears RB David Montgomery, the league’s fifth-leading rusher (309 yds), is expected to miss at least four weeks with an ankle sprain. Rookie Justin Fields will start although veteran Andy Dalton is now healthy. The Bears (2-2) will miss Montgomery as Fields tries to throw against a pass rush led by Maxx Crosby, who is tied for second in QB hits (13). The Raiders (3-1) should win, motivated after losing their undefeated record.

*Monday’s Matchup

Indianapolis Colts at Baltimore Ravens, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Ravens
The Ravens are looking to break the NFL record for most consecutive games with 100 rushing yds. Lamar Jackson is still the Ravens’ leading rusher, but Latavius Murray has become a go-to option as Baltimore looks for its fifth straight game with 100+ rushing yds. They have won three straight (3-1) and Monday will be their third prime time game this season.

Baltimore’s defense came up with five sacks in a victory over the Broncos last week and looks to replicate the performance against Carson Wentz, who injured both of his ankles earlier in the season. Aside from some turnovers, Lamar Jackson has played consistently. His durability and explosiveness make him a safe bet to put away the Colts (1-3).


----------



## AnnieA

*Cowboys- 44   Giants - 20*

Dak worried me with his roughest start I can remember in a long time, but soon pulled it together.  Zeke's first half looked like his amazing 2016 rookie year again and he also looks like a fully sprouted Chia Pet. Pollard isn't missing a beat when Zeke's out.  LVE looks sharper...think the Jaylon Smith trade woke him up.  Love seeing a much stronger defense even with a few glitches.

Hate to see all the Giants injuries and that Kadarius Toney marred an amazing game by getting ejected for throwing a punch.  "Joey" ...Joe Judge --good friend of my BIL--needs to remember that it's easy for viewers to read potty mouth lips.


----------



## Lawrence00

Chargers Brown's must have been a fun game. 

Can go to sleep happy that Bucs won.


----------



## Lethe200

Update on Seattle's QB Russell Wilson: he tore a tendon in his finger on his throwing hand, so is out for at least 4 games. Major damage to Seattle's hopes, which now lie with Geno Smith (remember him from the Jets?).

The NFC West, once looking like the strongest division, now looks stratified into Top Tier 2 teams and Bottom Tier 2 teams: LARams and AZ Cards on top, with Seattle and SF fighting to stay out of last place.

Much as I am a Niners fan, I expect they will end up in last place again. HC Kyle Shanahan is no Bill Walsh, and his mishandling of young QBs, inexplicable playcalling (too vanilla at times vs too cute but ineffectual), and lack of attention to critical team units (the secondary and special teams are just not units he cares about, and the hodge-podge of second- and third-rate players has remained a weakness for all 5 yrs of KS's reign as HC), will end up wasting what is a great defensive unit with a future Hall of Famer in Nick Bosa, Joey's little brother.

One thing I respect about Bill Belichick - he's the one coach who clearly takes Bill Walsh's encyclopedic football tome to heart. Look at how he's handled his rookie QB, compared to how almost every other coach has mishandled theirs. 

Talents like Mahomes and Herbert, who can step onto the field as rookies, have always been rare and always will be. Most need to be coached well and study hard to achieve the potential their initial talent promises, but few are.


----------



## Don M.

I've been watching the KC/Buffalo game, but a severe storm just started blowing through KC, so the game is delayed, and the fans are scrambling for cover.  Buffalo is winning thru the first half, and KC seems to be struggling.


----------



## Lawrence00

Rooting for the Bills


----------



## Furryanimal

Field goal gate

Aaron Jones wasn't going to give Mason Crosby a pep talk.
With Sunday's game against the Cincinnati Bengals hanging in the balance, the Packers' Pro Bowl running back knew the team's all-time leading scorer had his own process in place to prepare for the biggest kick of the season.
But after Crosby previously missed two tries at a potential game-winning field goal – plus a go-ahead kick late in the fourth quarter and a point-after much earlier – Jones wanted to say something, anything, to let his kicker know he had his back.
So, before Crosby strolled out on the field to attempt a 49-yard field goal with two minutes left in overtime, Jones spoke from the heart, if ever so briefly.
"I went up to him and just told him I loved him. That was it," Jones said. "He told me he loved me, gave me a little head nod and went out there."
With Jones and the rest of the team behind him, Crosby turned what had the makings of a nightmarish afternoon at Paul Brown Stadium into one of the most emotionally uplifting victories of the Matt LaFleur era, as his 49-yard attempt sailed through the uprights to seal a 25-22 Packers win.
It ended a topsy-turvy game in which Crosby and Cincinnati kicker Evan McPherson combined to miss five potential go-ahead or walk-off field goals in the fourth quarter and overtime. According to Elias, that's the first time that's happened since the NFL-AFL merger in 1970.
Packers.com

Phew!


----------



## jerry old

KC? Sputter. sputter. huh-assume Mahomes can't be a world shaker every game, but he can't take time off either.

Damn Packers, field goals should not determine the winner and loser.

I 'm not ready to jump aboard Cowboys bandwagon, but i don't see any team (right now) that can stay with them.
Wish they had their engine running when they played   the Pats.
Looks like three losses in within their grasp.

And Then, Then the playoffs. their not seasoned enough to make it to the Big One.


----------



## AnnieA

jerry old said:


> I 'm not ready to jump aboard Cowboys bandwagon, but i don't see any team (right now) that can stay with them.
> ...
> 
> And Then, Then the playoffs. their not seasoned enough to make it to the Big One.



There's a lot of season left in which to season...   ...provided they stay healthy.

They're playing with the most team oriented mindset I've seen in awhile.  That's a must for the Big One.


----------



## Irwin

I'm jumping on the Bills bandwagon. They looked great last night against KC! (F*** the Broncos)


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL Week 5 – * Pt 1 of 2
Twelve active coaches have been to the Super Bowl. Over a quarter through 2021, half of them – Bill Belichick, Mike Tomlin, Pete Carroll, Andy Reid, Ron Rivera and Kyle Shanahan – are under .500.
Oct. 11, 2021, NY Times/WashPost/SB Nation/local media

*Packers 25, Bengals 22*
GBay Packers’ kicker Mason Crosby had a very bad day flip into very good in the final 2 minutes of OT. After missing three attempts to win the game, he finally connected from 49 yds out. Bengals kicker Evan McPherson’ day remained bad, after missed two in a row, both of which would have won the game for the Bengals. There were no freak winds on the field, so why two good kickers missed six kicks – five in the final 10 minutes of Q4/OT – must be chalked up to Just One Of Those Days.

RB Aaron Jones rushed for 103 yds. Davante Adams caught a 59-yd beauty from Rodgers, finishing with 11 receptions for 206 yds and a TD. GBay is now 4-1 despite a struggle with a feisty Cincinnati team.

*Cardinals 17, Niners 10*
The Niners D rediscovered their pass rush and put AZ QB Kyler Murray to the test. Unfortunately, Niners rookie QB Trey Lance managed an acceptable but not exceptional job under equal pressures. The Niners offense marched up and down the field without ever accomplishing much. They were a wimpy 3 of 11 on third downs. Lance is a very raw talent, having not thrown more than a couple of passes before being drafted. But he’s a quick learner, and needs to be since he lacked the instincts to slide instead of smashing helmets with defenders that outweigh him by 30 lbs.

Playcalling by HC Shanahan is coming in for plenty of post-game criticism, as the Niners tried five times on fourth down but only succeeded once. The most critical failure was fourth-and-goal from the 1 near the close of the first half. The Cards’ D stuffed Lance hard, when he tried to run it in. That kind of physical punishment has left the Niners at the mercy of third-string QB Nate Sudfeld if Lance doesn’t recover quickly from the sprained knee he suffered this week. The injury-riddled Niners have a Bye in Week 6, and it’s badly needed.

Cards’ safety Budda Baker had an interception, DE J.J. Watt had three QB hits and Arizona produced the kind of grimy win that’s necessary to compete in the cutthroat NFC West and beyond. The Cardinals are now 5-0 heading into Week 6 against the Browns in Cleveland.

*Buccaneers 45, Dolphins 17 *
Expectations are low for the Miami Dolphins, who started the backup Jacoby Brissett against Tom Brady and the Bucs’ tremendous pass rush. This loss to the reigning champion TBay Buccaneers was no shocker. Jacoby Brissett was 27 of 39 passing for 279 yds, but was sacked three times.

But team owner Stephen M. Ross should be asking himself why his Dolphins have not built their own Florida powerhouse. Miami tanked in 2019, traded away as many assets as possible to get draft positioning and remain a hamster on a spinning wheel.

After the 2019 season, TBay wooed Brady, signed a slew of veterans and are now the toast of the NFL. Miami Coach Brian Flores and GM Chris Grier chose QB Tua Tagovailoa, fifth pick in the 2020 draft, over Justin Herbert, who has lit up the AFC West in his first two years as a Charger. Sunday’s loss at TBay was a troubling revelation that Flores, who made his bones as a defensive assistant with the Patriots, hasn’t been able to build a defensive power in Miami.

If anyone should know how to stop a Tom Brady attack, it’s Flores. In Year 3, Flores’s defense should be humming. Instead, it’s floundering. One week after a tough win over Belichick’s Pats, Brady was back to his terminator ways, completing 30 of 41 passes for 411 yds with five TDs. The Bucs finished with 33 first downs and 558 total yds, going 8 of 11 on third down, and never turned the ball over.

The Dolphins’ potential trade for Deshaun Watson will hang over the team until the Nov. 2 trade deadline. Watson faces a possible suspension as part of the investigation of 22 ****** misconduct lawsuits against him.

So where do the Dolphins go from here? Likely toward another massive roster reconstruction and a change at general manager and coach, too. Unless, of course, the Dolphins can woo their own future Hall of Famer via trade.

*Chargers 47, Browns 42*
Just another 398-yard, four-TD passing outing from Chargers Justin Herbert (see Miami; above). He also scored a rushing TD, dominating a Browns defense that has embarrassed other opposing QBs. The Chargers scored all four TDs in Q4 to ruin Cleveland’s Sunday. LAC coach Brandon Staley is the most aggressive NFL coach in going on fourth down, and it’s been paying off. These are two smart, excellent teams that could meet again in January.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL Week 5 – * Pt 2 of 2
Oct. 11, 2021, NY Times/WashPost/SB Nation/local media

*Bills 38, Chiefs 20 *
Leaping tacklers and averaging 21 yds per completion, Bills QB Josh Allen was a force against a KC defense that has completely lost its way. It’s unreal to see the KC Chiefs (2-3) at the bottom of the AFC West, but that’s how 2021 has gone. KC’s pass rush has faltered and the once-solid receiving corps has struggled with fumbles. It’s never been a Top Ten in rushing D, but lately it’s become 4th _worst in the NFL _in passing D as well. That’s putting too much pressure on the offense.

Opponents have not figured out how to stop the Chiefs’ offense, but they have figured out how to slow it down. Defenses play two deep safeties and rarely blitz. Mahomes is sometimes disciplined enough to move the ball downfield slowly, but the key to the Chiefs’ success, especially their patented comebacks, has been how fast everything happens. What they’re now seeing from opponents does not make the Chiefs worse, but it makes them less special. And with their shoddy defense, that’s a problem.

The Chiefs are now tied for the league lead with 11 turnovers. Mahomes already has as many interceptions - six - as he had all of 2020. It won’t help that RB Clyde Edwards-Helaire is banged up and out for a couple of weeks, either. Mahomes is on a level of his own, but he can’t throw the ball and defend against it at the same time. On the good side, the Chiefs go face Washington next week.

*Cowboys 44, Giants 20 *
Credit to Dallas Coach Mike McCarthy and OC Kellen Moore, who mixed in the run as much as possible, gashing the Giants for 201 yds on the ground, including 110 from Ezekiel Elliot. The Cowboys throttled the injury-ravaged New York Giants and took complete control of the NFC East. In the first half, Giants Saquon Barkley was lost to an ugly ankle injury, and QB Daniel Jones to a possible concussion after a vicious hit on the goal line. One good sign for NYG: rookie WR Kadarius Toney caught 10 passes for 189 yards and showed his elite running ability after the catch (he was also ejected for throwing a punch.)

*Bears 20, Raiders 9*
Raiders HC Jon Gruden’s e-mail troubles culminated in an ugly post-game resignation. The controversy probably didn’t help the Raiders, whose offense was a mess at home. Both teams are now 3-2, but the Bears and rookie QB Justin Fields are looking good, while the Raiders look to be heading in reverse after going 3-0 to start.

*Steelers 27, Broncos 19*
For the first time since Week 1, the Steelers looked like a playoff contender. They finally took the ball out of Ben Roethlisberger’s hands. Big Ben attempted 14 passes versus 17 RB Najee Harris carries in the first half, and that was the difference. Harris’s talent was on full display against an excellent Denver defense. Denver QB Teddy Bridgewater was cleared to play but struggled against a fierce pass rush. The Broncos were terrible in third down conversions (two for twelve) and will need to improve when they meet their division rivals, the Raiders, in LVegas next week.

*Patriots 25, Texans 22 *
Bill Belichick and the Patriots were on the ropes after an unexpected 312-yard, three-TD day from the Texans rookie Davis Mills. NE came up with a 15-play, 84-yard field-goal drive in Q4 to win. But they had to perform a 13-point comeback against the woeful Texans, and there’s no evidence they are better than average, with an 11-16 record since Nov 2019.

*Titans 37, Jaguars 19 *
As expected, Titans RB Derrick Henry (130 yds on 29 carries, three TDs) ground out this win over Urban Meyer’s beleaguered team. Trevor Lawrence has been good for one or two true “wow” moments a game, but the Jaguars’ game plan continues to perplex everyone. Receiver Laviska Shenault Jr. - Jacksonville’s best playmaker last week - was targeted only three times Sunday.

*Saints 33, Washington Football Team 22 *
Jameis Winston finally delivered some big plays, with a 72-yard TD pass to Deonte Harris and a 49-yard Hail Mary score to Marquez Callaway. Winston hasn’t resembled the turnover machine he was at TBay; Coach Sean Payton has held him back from unleashing one of the strongest arms in the league.

*Vikings 19, Lions 17 *
The Detroit Lions found a new way to lose, and they have lost more ways than most. Pity the Lions. If not for 110 yards of field goals in two of the past three weeks, the team would be 2-3. They are instead 0-5, even after they took the lead with 37 seconds left in the fourth quarter with a touchdown and a two-point conversion. But Vikings QB Kirk Cousins set up a 54-yard field goal for Greg Joseph, who booted it through for the Vikes’ win.

*Falcons 27, Jets 20 *
TE Kyle Pitts finally became the dominant force Atlanta hoped he would be when it drafted him as the fourth overall pick in April. The Jets had no answer for Pitts, who caught nine balls for 119 yds with a TD score.

*Eagles 21, Panthers 18 *
One moment, the Panthers are an undefeated 3-0. The next, they’re without their star RB Christian McCaffrey, riding a two-game losing streak. Jalen Hurts ran in two TD scores in the second half for Philadelphia, rallying his team from a 12-point deficit to beat Carolina.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB power rankings: Familiar face is back on top, but where does 49ers’ Lance land?*
Bay Area News Group: October 12, 2021

The greatest of all time is back on top. Monster performances by Tom Brady of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and Lamar Jackson of the Baltimore Ravens has vaulted them into the top two spots in this week’s quarterback power rankings. Let’s get to it:

1. Tom Brady, Tampa Bay (at Philadelphia) Last week: 5
Brady passed for 411 yards and five touchdowns in a 45-17 win over Miami. It’s the first time he’s passed for more than 400 yards and had five TD passes in one game in his career. At age 44. It’s beyond ridiculous at this point.

2. Lamar Jackson, Baltimore (vs. L.A. Chargers) Last week: 9
Guess we can put those “can Jackson win with his arm” questions to rest. Led his team to a 31-25 win over Indianapolis after trailing 25-9. Was 37 of 43 for 442 yards, four touchdowns and no interceptions before a national Monday night audience. Oh, and he rushed for 62 yards on 14 carries. That’s 504 yards of total offense.

3. Aaron Rodgers, Green Bay (at Chicago) Last week: 2
Completed 27 of 39 passes for 344 yards, two touchdowns and an interception in a 25-22 overtime win against Cincinnati but wasn’t one of his better games. Relying too much on field goal attempts by Mason Crosby almost cost the Packers.

4. Justin Herbert, LA Chargers (at Baltimore) Last week: 7
What’s new with Herbert? Just produced 26 points in the fourth quarter in a 47-42 win over Cleveland. Was 26 of 43 for 398 yards, four touchdowns, no interceptions. Those of you who reached out to say Herbert had been ranked too low? You were right.

5. Josh Allen, Buffalo (at Tennessee) Last week: 6
Had his big night in out-playing Patrick Mahomes by a considerable margin, comleting 15 of 26 passes for 315 yards and three touchdowns and running 11 times for 59 yards and another score. Had completions of 61, 53 and 35 yards. The Bills are rolling at 4-1.

6. Kyler Murray, Arizona (at Cleveland) Last week: 1
Murray has his team at 5-0, but he looked mortal against the 49ers (22 of 31, 239 yards), produced just 17 points, and seemed to have an issue with his right arm in the second half.

7. Patrick Mahomes, Kansas City (at Washington) Last week: 3
Mahomes has been throwing many more careless passes of late, and it showed in completing 33 of 54 passes for 272 yards, two touchdowns and two picks in a 38-20 loss to Buffalo. Ran eight times for 61 yards. That was never the plan.

8. Dak Prescott, Dallas (at New England) Last week: 4
As ridiculous as it sounds, the Cowboys left a lot of yardage and points on the field in a 44-20 win over the NY Giants. Prescott was 22 of 32 for three touchdowns and a pick. Dallas ran the ball 39 times for 201 yards, making his life much easier.

9. Matt Stafford, LA Rams (at N.Y. Giants) Last week: 10
One attempted throwaway that was picked off by Quandre Diggs against Seattle,but Stafford rebounded well from big loss to Arizona. He was 27 of 35 for 365 yards and a touchdown. Robert Woods, Cooper Cupp, DeSean Jackson all doing damage as receivers.

10. Baker Mayfield, Cleveland (vs. Arizona) Last week: 13
Hard to have a problem with a quarterback who was 23 of 32 for 305 yards, two touchdowns and no picks. Problem was he was on the same field as Herbert in a 47-42 loss. And he’s playing with a bad left shoulder. Don’t kid yourself, that matters in terms of driving the ball downfield.

11. Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh (vs. Seattle) Last week: 24
Well, what do you know. Najee Harris runs for 122 yards on 23 carries, the Steelers ran it more than the passed it 35 rushes, 25 passes, and suddenly Big Ben is effective again. Was 15 of 25 for 253 yards, two touchdowns and no interceptions.

12. Jameis Winston, New Orleans (at Washington) Last week: 19
Coach Sean Payton is proving he carried Drew Brees as much as Brees carried him. Winston was just 15 of 30 but for 279 yards and four touchdowns in a 33-22 win over Washington. New Orleans is 3-2 with Payton having dealt with a major transition at quarterback.

13. Joe Burrow, Cincinnati (at Detroit) Last week: 15
Battled Green Bay on Aaron Rodgers on relatively even terms, completing 26 of 38 passes for 281 yards, two touchdowns and two interceptions in 25-22 overtime loss. But his overtime pick was a killer, setting up the winning points for the Packers.

14. Derek Carr, Las Vegas (at Denver) Last week: 11
Feeling the effects of a shaky offensive line and no running game in a big way, Carr looks nothing like the guy who had the Raiders at 3-0. Was 22 of 35 for 206 yards and an interception in 20-9 loss to Bears. Sacked three times, faced pressure throughout. And now the man who taught him most everything he knows about playing quarterback has resigned.

15. Ryan Tannehill, Tennessee (vs. Buffalo) Last week: 14
It’s usually a good day for Tannehill when he hands the ball off to Derrick Henry (29 carries for 130 yards, 3 TDs), more than he passes it (14 of 22, 197 yards, 1 TD). Titans beat Jacksonville 37-19.

16. Matt Ryan, Atlanta (bye) Last week: 16
Completed 33 of 45 passes for 342 yards, two touchdowns and no interceptions in win over the Jets. That’s impressive no matter the competition.

17. Kirk Cousins, Minnesota (at Carolina) Last week: 17
Another solid, workman-like game (25 of 34, 275 yards, 1 TD, 1 pick) that wasn’t explosively productive but got the job done in 19-17 win over Detroit. His 19-yard pass to Adam Theilen set up Greg Joseph’s game-winning 53-yard field goal with three seconds left.

18. Carson Wentz, Indianapolis (vs. Houston) Last week: 26
The Colts are crushed to be 1-4 after blowing a 25-9 lead against Baltimore, but they’ve got to feel a lot better about Wentz. For the first time he resembled the guy who was considered a future star in Philadelphia, completing 25 of 35 passes for 402 yards, two touchdowns and no interceptions against the Ravens.

19. Sam Darnold, Carolina (vs. Minnesota) Last week: 12
A big step back for Darnold with three interceptions and passing for just 177 yards on 21 of 37 completions in 21-18 loss to Eagles. One of his interceptions brought back Jets flashbacks.

20. Teddy Bridgewater, Denver (vs. Raiders) Last week: 18
As the schedule has gotten tougher, Bridgewater has lost some of his luster. Was 24 of 38 for 288 yards with two touchdowns and an interception in 27-19 loss in Pittsburgh but Broncos didn’t reach the end zone until the fourth quarter until it was too late.

21. Mac Jones, New England (vs. Dallas) Last week: 20
Slow and steady wins the race. That’s how the Patriots have played it with Jones and it worked in a 25-22 win over Houston. Last drive (15 plays, 84 yards) led to Nick Folk’s game-winning field goal. Was 23 of 31 for 231 yards, one TD and one pick.

22. Jalen Hurts, Philadelphia (vs. Tampa Bay) Last week: 21
Not a hugely productive day as a passer (22 of 37, 198 yards, one interception) but his 6-yard run on a short-field drive (27 yards) with 2:38 left gave the Eagles a 21-18 win over Carolina.

23. Jared Goff, Detroit (vs. Cincinnati) Last week: 22
Season has all the earmarks of being a caretaker for whoever the Lions eventually decide is their quarterback of the future. Completed 21 of 35 passes for 203 yards and an interceptions, was in position for win until last-second field goal against the Vikings.

24. Daniel Jones, NY Giants (vs. LA Rams) Last week: 23
Lost to a concussion in 44-20 loss to Dallas after completing 5 of 13 passes for 98 yards. Mike Glennon finished up and was 16 of 25 for 196 yards with a touchdown but two interceptions.

25. Justin Fields, Chicago (vs. Green Bay) Last week: 29
Want to see how to properly manage a rookie quarterback if game circumstance allows? Look no further than Matt Nagy and the Bears. Fields was 12 of 20 for 111 yards, a touchdown and no gain longer than 18 yards. So what? Bears ran the ball 37 times and never trailed against the Raiders.

26. Trey Lance, 49ERS (bye) Last week: 27
Passed the eye test for sure, but not the productivity test. Impressive as a runner-passer but 49ers produced just a touchdown and a field goal in nine possessions. Interesting to see what the bye week brings.

27. Zach Wilson, NY Jets (at Atlanta) Last week: 28
Couldn’t replicate magic of previous week against Tennessee. Was 19 of 32 for 192 yards, no touchdowns and a pick against Atlanta. Not helped by the fact that no Jets runner had a gain more than nine yards and they averaged 3.6 as a team.

28. Taylor Heineke, Washington (vs. Kansas City) Last week: 25
Proving at this point he’ll be a good backup for someone else should Washington recalibrate and look for a franchise quarterback. Heineke was 20 of 48 for 248 yards, no touchdowns and two interceptions in 33-22 loss to New Orleans.

29. Davis Mills, Houston (at Indianapolis) Last week: 32
Statistically deserved better than a loss (21 of 29, 312 yards, three touchdowns, no interceptions) but on their last five possessions the Texans had three punts, a missed field goal and a lost fumble in 25-22 loss to Patriots.

30. Trevor Lawrence, Jacksonville (vs. Miami) Last week: 30
Continues to show progress despite another defeat, completing 23 of 33 passes for 273 yards, one touchdown and one interception. Had an 8-yard scramble for a touchdown. The good news? Sacked only eight times in five games for a poor team.

31. Geno Smith, Seattle (at Pittsburgh) Last week: 8 (Wilson)
Smith was better than expected after Russell Wilson fractured a finger that will keep him out anywhere from a month to eight weeks. But make no mistake, if it’s eight weeks, Seattle’s playoff hopes are nil.

32. Jacoby Brissett, Miami (at Jacksonville) Last week: 31
Destined to be a caretaker or a backup at this point. Was 27 of 39 for 275 yards, one touchdown and one interception in blowout loss to New England. Won’t get much of a chance to succeed in Miami, which appears headed for a fall after winning 10 games last season.


----------



## jerry old

Seeing summaries in print makes you realize what a QB drive group the NFL is


----------



## Irwin

I'm jumping on the Bills bandwagon. They're fun to watch.

Now, how can I watch their next game which is on Monday night and we don't get ESPN? (other than going out to a bar or restaurant)


----------



## jerry old

Irwin said:


> I'm jumping on the Bills bandwagon. They're fun to watch.
> 
> Now, how can I watch their next game which is on Monday night and we don't get ESPN? (other than going out to a bar or restaurant)O



Okay, but if they play  the Vikings in the Super Bowl who would root for?


----------



## Irwin

jerry old said:


> Okay, but if they play  the Vikings in the Super Bowl who would root for?


The Bills. Why?


----------



## jerry old

the billls and the vikes have each lost 4 super bowls without a win


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 6 Predictions * Pt 1 of 2
Justin Herbert and Lamar Jackson play for AFC supremacy and the Cardinals travel to Cleveland looking to go 6-0.
NY Times/WashPost/SBNation Oct. 14, 2021

_Week 6 Byes: Falcons, Saints, Jets, 49ers | All times Eastern_

Week 6 Thursday Night Football
*Buccaneers 28, Ravens 22*
Philadelphia’s D had a great game last week vs Carolina’s Sam Darnold to set up the Eagles’ (2-3) Q4 comeback. But Bucs QB Tom Brady is not Sam Darnold. For the second week in a row, the Eagles got off to an incredibly slow start. The Birds had just 99 yards of offense entering the fourth quarter. They made a valiant comeback, cutting the lead to six points in the fourth quarter. But the Bucs closed it out in true Brady style: on a 3rd-and-7 from the Eagles’ 45-yard line, Brady hit Antonio Brown on a tight window for a big Tampa conversion. Coverage was excellent but the throw was perfect. That first down enabled Brady to run the clock off for the win. At 44, Brady leads the league in pass attempts, completions, and yds for the NFL’s third-ranked offense.

*LA Chargers at Baltimore Ravens, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Ravens
Honestly, the NFL should flex this game to 4:25p or to Sunday night. It is a broadcaster’s dream: two exciting young QBs who’ve led frantic winning rallies in recent games in a battle for who gets to drive the conference with KC abdicating (altho the Bills may also have something to say about it).

Justin Herbert ranks fourth in the NFL in passing yds (1,576), with Lamar Jackson on his heels in fifth (1,519). With the teams so evenly matched, this one should come down to the fine points. The Ravens (4-1) have triaged the running game with free-agent pickups and the second-year back Ty’Son Williams, the team’s second-leading rusher behind Jackson. If Chargers Coach Brandon Staley, one of the league’s best defensive minds, can shut Williams down and force Baltimore to match their passing, the Chargers (4-1) should win. But another variable will be LA’s penalties; their 397 yds lead the NFL.

*Arizona Cardinals at Cleveland Browns, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
To match the Cardinals (5-0), Cleveland needs to be ready for another shootout. The Browns (3-2) narrowly lost, 47-42, an emotionally draining game to the Chargers last weekend, when the teams combined for more than 1,000 yds of offense.

Both Cleveland and Arizona rank in the top 10 in points per game, but the edge here goes to the undefeated team.

*Minnesota Vikings at Carolina Panthers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Panthers
Both the Panthers (3-2) and the Vikings (2-3) are optimistic that their star RBs will return after multiple-game absences. Carolina Coach Matt Rhule said he was “hopeful” Christian McCaffrey would play after attempting to come back last week from a hamstring injury. Minnesota’s Dalvin Cook (ankle) was a game-time decision last week and should play barring any setbacks.

The difference here will be how the QBs fare. Kirk Cousins struggles under pressure and that should continue against the league’s third-leading sack (16) producer. Minnesota’s defense has given up only six passing TDs this season, but if Ravens QB Sam Darnold protects the football (he threw three interceptions last week), Carolina should roll.

*Dallas Cowboys at NE Patriots, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Cowboys
Dallas (4-1) is riding a three-game winning streak, thanks to an offense that converts a first down or scores a touchdown on 79% of its downs. Only the LA Chargers and Chiefs are better at moving the chains or finding the end zone. Dak Prescott’s 13 TD passes are tied for third-best in the league, and the D looks legit.

The Patriots (2-3) haven’t found such consistency. NE needed a Q4 rally to beat the Texans last week. With injuries along the Patriots’ OL (tackle Trent Brown went on IR this week) mean rookie QB Mac Jones will have to think fast against pressure - not a good scenario against a team with rising star Trevon Diggs in its secondary.

The defenses are almost a wash in terms of performance. Both are allowing three more points per game than expected, giving the nod to Dallas and its superior offense.

Sunday’s Other Games

*Miami Dolphins at Jacksonville Jaguars (in London), 9:30 a.m., CBS*
Pick: Dolphins
The NFL exports another matchup of sub-.500 teams, a contest most Americans will again probably sleep through. The Dolphins (1-4) expect Tua Tagovailoa to return from his three-game absence after fracturing his ribs. The Jaguars (0-5) should be a good “welcome-back” assignment, as their defense ranks 26th in passing yds allowed per game (286.6). Miami’s defense led the league in turnovers last season, keeping the team in playoff contention, but this season it ranks 24th in rushing defense and 27th against the pass. It could revive itself against Jaguars rookie QB Trevor Lawrence, who has thrown at least one interception in four of his five games.

*GBay Packers at Chicago Bears, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
 It’s the NFL’s oldest rivalry but the Packers (4-1) and Bears (3-2) are focused on entirely different futures. Aaron Rodgers is leading a win-now GBay team, who will want a convincing win this week. In two of its last three games, GBay ended drives with walk-off FGs. Chicago is developing rookie QB Justin Fields, who attempted only 20 passes in a win against the Raiders, in which the Bears relied on 139 yds rushing from its RBs. Why coach Nagy hasn’t released Fields’ extremely strong (and accurate) arm more often is a mystery to everyone.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 6 Predictions * Pt 2 of 2
NY Times/WashPost/SBNation Oct. 14, 2021
_Week 6 Byes: Falcons, Saints, Jets, 49ers | All times Eastern_

*Cincinnati Bengals at Detroit Lions, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Bengals
After losing their fifth straight game last week - their second loss on a last-second FG - Detroit Coach Dan Campbell teared up in the postgame news conference. “Our days of being on the winning side of that are coming,” he said.

Probably not this week. But the Bengals (3-2) will be without RB Samaje Perine (positive for coronavirus) this week, putting more of the load on RB Joe Mixon, who already ranks third in attempts and is battling an ankle injury. Even with an improved OL protecting Joe Burrow and receiver Ja’Marr Chase’s emergence as a front-runner for offensive rookie of the year, Cincinnati might struggle against a Lions defense that’s playing for pride.

*LA Rams at Giants, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
With QB Daniel Jones (concussion) out and a long list of injuries hindering the entire receiver corps and RB Saquon Barkley, the Giants (1-4) will try to hurry back anyone who can catch a ball from backup Mike Glennon. The Rams (4-1) might look a little shellshocked because of the early East Coast start, but this one should be decided quickly.

*KC at Washington Footballers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: KC
KC’s offense has had to be mind-bogglingly efficient to even contend so far this season, and its three losses have followed a common script: Opponents that can limit Tyreek Hill to under 100 receiving yds and convert aggressive play calls against KC’s defense can come out with a win. The Ravens, Chargers and Bills wrote the blueprint, but Washington (2-3) is unlikely to execute it well.

The Washington defense surrenders 31 points per game, second-worst in the league, and allows opponents to convert 56 percent of the time on third down. (The league average is less than 41 percent.) It’s allowed the fifth-most passing yds (1,467) and has only nine sacks in six games, despite the Chase Young-Montez Sweat defensive line pairing. Mahomes, whose six interceptions are tied for third in the NFL, has shown he can quickly find receivers with his shovel pass and Hill gives him a deep target against a less-talented secondary. KC (2-3) should get a confidence boost.

*Houston Texans at Indianapolis Colts, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Colts
How does a team recover from blowing a 19-point lead? Playing the Texans (1-4) is a start. In surrendering their second-half lead last week to the Patriots, the Texans squandered rookie Davis Mills’s best game (312 yds and three TDs).

Before the Colts (1-4) allowed Ravens QB Lamar Jackson to rally from behind on“Monday Night Football, they looked shockingly efficient on both sides of the ball. Carson Wentz is more experienced than Mills and working with a better all-around roster. In theory, the Colts should win.

*LVegas Raiders at Denver Broncos, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Broncos
After Jon Gruden’s resignation Monday night, the Raiders (3-2) have to prepare to face a hellish Broncos defense under interim coach Rich Bisaccia. The Broncos (3-2), losers of two straight, will pounce on a LVegas team that’s facing organizational turmoil and a shuffling OL, including shifting the first-round draft pick Alex Leatherwood from tackle to guard, because of injuries.

This game may define both teams’ seasons. Like Denver, the Raiders are on a two game skid after a hot start. As Gruden did all the play-calling, what kind of offense the Raiders will mount is completely unknown. It’s expected OC Greg Olson will call plays, but Derek Carr will probably have more autonomy than before. If they can get dangerous Darren Waller involved early, that will give RB Henry Ruggs the opportunity to gash the secondary. Denver’s secondary is good, but Ruggs runs a 4.27 40 and has blown past some good cornerbacks.

Expect a Denver strategy to send future Hall of Famer OL Von Miller to make Leatherwood’s season – already a bad one, due more to inexperience than inability – even worse. It may be a long day for Raiders QB Derek Carr again if he can’t jumpstart the offense. Pass protection and run defense are LVegas’ two biggest deficiencies so playing against a lead can expose both.

The Raiders win if they can stick to the short passes and force Bridgewater to beat them defensively. Von Miller will eat them alive if Carr is forced to take five- and seven-step drops as he did in the loss to Chicago.

*Seattle Seahawks at Pittsburgh Steelers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Steelers
Russell Wilson will miss his first start in his 10-year career with the Seahawks (2-3) after undergoing finger surgery on his throwing hand. Geno Smith will take over the role for the next 6 weeks. Seattle RB Chris Carson has also gone on IR this week. Even with Ben Roethlisberger’s struggles, he will be a safer bet than Smith, who has not started since 2017 with the Giants.

Monday’s Matchup

*Buffalo Bills at Tennessee Titans, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Bills
The Bills’ defense ranks first in turnovers (15), second in passing yds allowed (867) and third in rushing yds allowed (392), showing it can carry its weight while Josh Allen and the offense have their fun. That’s trouble for the Titans (3-2), who lean heavily on RB Derrick Henry, the league’s leading rusher. It’s unclear whether Titans receiver Julio Jones (hamstring) will return after missing two straight games, though he practiced Wednesday. The Bills (4-1) demolished KC and are, along with the Ravens and Chargers, fighting for control of the AFC.


----------



## Lethe200

Jerry will be happy with this post!

*NFL Week 6 power rankings: Buffalo Bills are the new kings, Dallas Cowboys inside the top 5*
The Dallas Cowboys are one of the best teams in the NFL.
SB Nation by RJ Ochoa Oct 12, 2021

Time is flying by at an unbelievably fast rate and we are now all the way at Week 6 of the 2021 NFL season. The Dallas Cowboys are 4-1 and just one game separates them from their bye. At present time many are starting to acknowledge them as one of the best teams in the NFL, but just where should they be ranked?

Every week here at BTB we put together our own power rankings of every team in the NFL and gather rankings from around the internet to see how people are in fact evaluating America’s Team.

_(You can visit our rankings from last week #5 right here, to compare: https://www.bloggingtheboys.com/202...ys-look-like-one-of-the-best-teams-in-the-nfl) _

1 - Buffalo Bills (LW: 6)
They are not the league’s last undefeated team, but the Buffalo Bills look like the NFL’s most unstoppable force through five weeks. The AFC goes through them.

2 - Tampa Bay Buccaneers (LW: 2)
It had been a while since we’d seen Tampa Bay just have their way with an opponent and that is exactly what happened on Sunday. Life is very different with Tom Brady, the one and true GOAT.

3 - Arizona Cardinals (LW: 1)
Ultimately the Cardinals are the league’s only undefeated squad, but they hardly look like the best team. They outlasted the 49ers which is a credit to them (it was a divisional game after all), but let’s see how they fare against Cleveland this week.

4 - Dallas Cowboys (LW: 7)
Hello. The Dallas Cowboys are one of the very best teams in the NFL. Yes. That’s correct.

5 - Los Angeles Chargers (LW: 8)
What a game on Sunday afternoon. Justin Herbert looks every bit like the next great quarterback and someone who can challenge (and may actually surpass?!) Patrick Mahomes. They are in contention to win it all.

6 - Los Angeles Rams (LW: 4)
It feels like it has been forever since we’ve seen the Rams play and when we did they won to be fair, but the beginning of the season feels even further in the rearview mirror right now. The Rams look insane when all things are clicking, but when they aren’t they just look like an ordinary good team.

7 - Green Bay Packers (LW: 9)
Ultimately wins are wins and there are likely no Packers fans upset with victory in Cincinnati. However, Green Bay arguably should have lost to the Bengals. It feels like they have a bottoming-out on the way.

8 - Cleveland Browns (LW: 3)
They gave the Chargers all they had and that is certainly respect. Cleveland will be in the mix later on through the season, but they might be a notch below the AFC’s top units.

9 - Baltimore Ravens (LW: 11)
What an impressive win on Monday night. They have a thing for the dramatics, but they are a hard out. Lamar Jackson is a stud.

10 - Cincinnati Bengals (LW: 15)
It was a weird week across the league and so weird that the Bengals rose a few slots after losing. But what Cincinnati did on Sunday was impressive. They can clearly hang with some of the best groups in the NFL. Are they playoff-bound?

11 - Tennessee Titans (LW: 20)
I’m reluctant to buy all the way into Tennessee since they lost to the Jets last week, but as mentioned, it was a weird week. The Titans can roll over people when they’re on and that’s what happened in Jacksonville.

12 - Kansas City Chiefs (LW: 5)
How the mighty have fallen. Thankfully for Kansas City’s sake they drew Washington this week, but they are a shell of their former selves.

13 - Las Vegas Raiders (LW: 10)
Their loss on Sunday wasn’t great, but there is a lot going on with this organization that has nothing to do with football right now.

14 - Seattle Seahawks (LW: 12)
It is unfortunate that Russell Wilson is hurt because he is one of the best players in the NFL and one that is extremely fun to watch. As Cowboys fans we know how much a finger can derail a quarterback’s season. Without him it is difficult to see Seattle competing.

15 - New Orleans Saints (LW: 17)
The win in Washington was nice, but this team is so up and down. Who are they going to be when all of the waters stabilize?

16 - Carolina Panthers (LW: 13)
Perhaps the Cowboys exposed them a bit or perhaps they just really miss Christian McCaffrey. Either way, they played down to the Philadelphia Eagles and are a long ways removed from being undefeated.

17 - Chicago Bears (LW: 19)
Justin Fields didn’t exactly light up the box score in his first game as the unquestioned starter, but theoretically things should get better. Chicago has a chance to be a playoff team this season as long as he can help stabilize their offense.

18 - New England Patriots (LW: 18)
Weirdly enough I think people felt better about them (like the Cowboys) following their loss to the Buccaneers as opposed to this win. We still don’t entirely know who the Brady-less Patriots can totally be, but hopefully this week it isn’t anybody too good.

19 - San Francisco 49ers (LW: 14)
There is no reason for Kyle Shanahan to trot Jimmy Garoppolo out as his starting quarterback when they are back from bye. If he does, well, yikes.

20 - Washington Football Team (LW: 21)
 Are they the second-best team in the NFC East? Would that even mean anything?


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 6 power rankings: Buffalo Bills are the new kings, Dallas Cowboys inside the top 5*
Pt 2 of 2
SB Nation by RJ Ochoa Oct 12, 2021

21 - Atlanta Falcons (LW: 30)
It is important to remember that they beat the Jets of all teams, but the Falcons looked somewhat competent across the pond over the weekend. Perhaps Arthur Smith’s philosophies are starting to take hold?

22 - Minnesota Vikings (LW: 22)
Early on I felt like the Vikings were an 0-2 team that had legitimate potential. They have gone 2-1 since then, but it’s hard to see how they can put it together for an entire game. Justin Jefferson remains special, but overall this team just can’t get out of their own way sometimes. At least they won.

23 - Philadelphia Eagles (LW: 26)
There were some ugly moments for the Eagles in this one, but they beat a Panthers team that impressed a lot of us last week. Jalen Hurts does not at all look like the guy moving forward. Up next for them is the world champions on a short week.

24 - Indianapolis Colts (LW: 23)
They built a nice lead against Baltimore, but then they blew it! Not exactly an encouraging sign.

25 - Pittsburgh Steelers (LW: 24)
They won and finally scored in the first quarter which is notable, but it was the Broncos. Pittsburgh still remains trapped by their quarterback and likely to finish below .500 this season.

26 - Denver Broncos (LW: 16)
If there was ever a paper tiger team among those that were undefeated this season it was surely the Broncos.

27 - Detroit Lions (LW: 29)
Dan Campbell’s team definitely fights for him and that is commendable. Eventually the Lions are going to not be on the wrong side of miraculous field goals, but unfortunately that day was not on Sunday.

28 - New York Giants (LW: 27)
Injuries are going to see them look even worse for a little while, but ultimately the Giants just lack juice right now. Kadarius Toney is awesome, but what else is there to be excited about if you’re a fan of that team?

29 - Houston Texans (LW: 31)
They continue to have moments where many are surprised because they are better than we originally thought they would be, but it wasn’t enough in Week 5.

30 - Miami Dolphins (LW: 25)
Losing your starting quarterback makes life difficult and playing a team like the Buccaneers only exacerbates the problem. Unfortunately the Dolphins are in a bit of a rut right now and it’s hard to see them getting out of it.

31 - New York Jets (LW: 28)
It is still extremely early, but Zach Wilson does not look good at all. London, we are sorry for sending this team to you and acting like that was some sort of gift.

32 - Jacksonville Jaguars (LW: 32)
London, we are sorry that this is the next team that you have to watch along with the Dolphins. Thank you for the Premier League!


----------



## jerry old

Yes indeed, happy, happy, happy that Cowboys woke up, but, but, but they have no experience in winning playoff games, lots of experience
in losing them
Currently have laid crying towel aside, but still close by...

LV Raiders and Jon Gruden
1, they are the LA Raiders, they are not suppose to be in LV
How long before we have the Haight-asbury 49 niners?

2. Gruden had a reputation of being good a coach; fire the guy at the end of season, do not wreck playoff hopes. 
"Insensitive," more than that, all these NFL people are now public figures.

If the Raiders go into the tank, fans will blame firing, and they are headed for the tank.

Football used to concern only football, no longer.
In the past, if a NFL player could tie his shoes he was elected spokeman's for his team.

appreciate Lethe 200, AFL is a forgotten child in my weekly musing about winners/losers, 'Who are these guys'?
kind'a like Denver when John Elway, darn he could throw that ball.
We have a Denver fan on this thread


----------



## Irwin

jerry old said:


> Yes indeed, happy, happy, happy that Cowboys woke up, but, but, but they have no experience in winning playoff games, lots of experience
> in losing them
> Currently have laid crying towel aside, but still close by...
> 
> LV Raiders and Jon Gruden
> 1, they are the LA Raiders, they are not suppose to be in LV
> How long before we have the Haight-asbury 49 niners?
> 
> 2. Gruden had a reputation of being good a coach; fire the guy at the end of season, do not wreck playoff hopes.
> "Insensitive," more than that, all these NFL people are now public figures.
> 
> If the Raiders go into the tank, fans will blame firing, and they are headed for the tank.
> 
> Football used to concern only football, no longer.
> In the past, if a NFL player could tie his shoes he was elected spokeman's for his team.
> 
> appreciate Lethe 200, AFL is a forgotten child in my weekly musing about winners/losers, 'Who are these guys'?
> kind'a like Denver when John Elway, darn he could throw that ball.
> We have a Denver fan on this thread


Elway was fun to watch. No matter how bad they were losing, there was always a chance they could come from behind and win it in the final few minutes because of Elway. He played some of his worst games in Super Bowls, though. He played probably the best game of his career in his final Super Bowl. Combined with Terrell Davis and their bad-ass defense, they were one of the great teams in history... when was that? 1998?


----------



## Lethe200

*Inside the Patriots’ winning machine: ‘The Super Bowls are an offshoot of two extremists’*
In his new book, Seth Wickersham explores how Tom Brady and Bill Belichick built one of the most successful teams in history
London Guardian U.S. 16 Oct 2021

Free access article: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...super-bowls-are-an-offshoot-of-two-extremists

(excerpt)  For most of the past two decades, the New England Patriots’ dynasty monopolized the NFL. Between nine Super Bowl appearances, multiple scandals, a global superstar quarterback, and a coaching wizard, the Patriots machine churned and churned until Tom Brady joined the Tampa Bay Buccaneers in 2020.

The organization’s historical run resulted in an infinite amount of reporting, yet a cloud of mystery has always been present. ESPN Senior Writer Seth Wickersham, who has covered Brady and company since the early 2000s, presents the deepest dive yet into the Pats’ dynasty in his debut book, “It’s Better to be Feared”.

The Guardian caught up with Wickersham to talk about what he learned reporting the book, the evolution of the Brady-Belichick breakup, Brady’s happier world in Tampa, and much more.


----------



## Furryanimal

Aaron Rodgers now 22 and 5 versus the bears...




great stuff.


----------



## Don M.

I just finished watching the Chiefs beat the Washington team, by a nice margin.  In spite of several "mistakes", the Chiefs managed to get back to .500.  Hopefully KC can get it's act together for the rest of the season.....they have started out "mediocre" this year.


----------



## jerry old

Pats vs Cowboys:
Today: Patroits 7 plays in five minutes resulting in 14 points
You gott'a be kidding me!
Nope, real

Was prepared for usual duck and run...

 (Cowboy's Corner, Diggs=seven Int in 6 games)


----------



## jerry old

Furryanimal said:


> Aaron Rodgers now 22 and 5 versus the bears...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great stuff.



True, true, but the Bears make you pay with bruises, gashes and kicks when your down.
That foursome is still the Black and Blue League.


----------



## jerry old

The Watt's of Pittsburgh
The Watts of Cardinals
Romping and stomping  today!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

QB Rodgers to the Bears fans after scoring touchdown: *"I still own you!"*


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> The Watt's of Pittsburgh
> The Watts of Cardinals
> Romping and stomping  today!



I've started following the Cardinals this year,   and I like what I see.   
They've got the best of the local guys running the team now .. .  So I'm on board.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> I've started following the Cardinals this year,   and I like what I see.
> They've got the best of the local guys running the team now .. .  So I'm on board.


We need to start paying attention, they've forgotten how to lose.
I guess their meetings with LA will tell the tale.


----------



## Irwin

I tend to favor teams from cities or regions that I have visited or have lived and towards which I have an affinity, which is one reason I've become a Bills fan. I grew up in NY (state) and visit when I can. It's a great state and NYC is the second greatest city in the world — second only to Paris! (IMO) 

While I'd like to support the Broncos, their total lack of substantial offensive talent keeps them from winning, and until they solve the problem of their total lack of substantial offensive talent, they will continue to lose against good teams. Other teams can get great quarterbacks and runningbacks... why can't the Broncos? It can only be blamed on management.


----------



## Buckeye

Watched the last couple of minutes of the Jacksonville/Miami game being played in London, since I am a Buckeye and I was glad to see Urban finally put one in the W column.

Beyond that, I just can't watch the pros any more.  It used to be football, but now it's theater.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> We need to start paying attention, they've forgotten how to lose.
> I guess their meetings with LA will tell the tale.



Next Sunday  Cardinals take on the Texans ... that will be win No. 7,  then they have a Thursday Night game against Green Bay.
They meet LA  near the end of the season.


----------



## JustBonee

Buckeye said:


> Watched the last couple of minutes of the Jacksonville/Miami game being played in London, since I am a Buckeye and I was glad to see Urban finally put one in the W column.
> 
> Beyond that, I just can't watch the pros any more.  It used to be football, but now it's theater.



Urban Meyer really  looks lost away from OSU   
..... (I'm an Ohio State fan - my old stomping grounds)


----------



## Buckeye

Bonnie said:


> Urban Meyer really  looks lost away from OSU
> ..... (I'm an Ohio State fan - my old stomping grounds)


I agree, and I hope he will just gracefully bow out at the end of the season.


----------



## Irwin

The Bills blew it. I was listening to a radio broadcast while watching a live video diagram of the game because I don't get FS1. I'll watch the highlights after a while on YouTube.

It seems to me, the Bills are relying too much of Josh Allen to run the ball. He's a great athlete, but that's dangerous to do so often. This isn't college football. Try a little roll out with a screen pass or something. Jeesh!


----------



## jerry old

Bills fans wanted a slinging, running qb. Josh fit the bill.

The NFL is a quarter back driven league. 
Their were some great  qb in the 80's which made this so.
The fans demanded high scoring game.

Yes, were concerned about the defense, but we must absolutely have a 'top gun' at qb.

Dallas Cowboys are good example-Defense. 'were working on it, but we have a great qb,.'
Their going to run into a team with a good defense (not great) and a good offense (not great) and get their butts beat.
New England Pats, a good 500 team played the cowboys in a nip and tuck game because they have a balance Defense and Offense.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB power rankings: Time to give credit where credit is due at #1*
With Cowboys at 5-1, Dak Prescott tops the list . . . will 49ers start Jimmy G or Trey Lance Sunday night?
Bay Area News Group: October 19, 2021 by Jerry MacDonald
Pt 1 of 2

Another new No. 1 this week in the NFL QB power rankings . . . let’s get to it:

*1. Dak Prescott, Dallas (bye) Last week: 8*
Pretty much an unstoppable force in 35-29 win over Patriots, completing 36 of 51 passes for 445 yards, three touchdowns, one interception. This game had all the earmarks of an upset loss and Prescott pulled it out with help from CeeDee Lamb (9 receptions, 149 yards, 2 TDs). Been underrating him all season. Not this time. Calf injury could affect this week’s status.

*2. Aaron Rodgers, Green Bay (Washington) Last week: 3*
A 24-14 win over the Bears was one of those games where it seemed as if Rodgers was carrying his opponent until taking over when appropriate. Was 17 of 23 for 195 yards, two touchdowns and no interceptions.

*3. Tom Brady, Tampa Bay (vs. Chicago) Last week: 1*
An un-Brady-like performance in 28-22 win over Eagles in that the Buccaneers had a 28-7 lead and he didn’t put the game away earlier. Was 34 of 42 for 297 yards, two touchdowns and an interception. Not a lot of downfield passing in this one.

*4. Lamar Jackson, Baltimore (Cincinnati) Last week: 2*
Passed for 167 yards (19 of 27) and a touchdown and two picks. Rushed for 51 yards on eight carries as part of a 187-yard rushing attack in 34-6 win over Chargers as Ravens won fifth straight after season-opening loss to the Raiders.

*5. Kyler Murray, Arizona (vs. Arizona) Last week: 6*
Stays on top of the NFL world with a 6-0 record after completing 20 of 30 passes for 229 yards, four touchdowns and no interceptions in 37-14 win over Cleveland. Murray is obviously good, and it’s starting to look like his supporting cast is worthy of NFC title contention.

*6. Patrick Mahomes, Kansas City (at Tennessee) Last week: 7*
Led Chiefs to a 21-0 second half in a 31-13 win. But what’s with the turnovers? He’s Mahomes has eight interceptions. No KC quarterback in the last 20 seasons has that many in six games except Matt Cassel in 2012.

*7. Matt Stafford, LA Rams (vs. Detroit) Last week: 9*
Was 22 of 28 for 251 yards, four touchdowns and no interceptions in blowout win over the New York Giants. Rams ran the ball 34 times for 131 yards. Exactly what you want with Stafford at quarterback and something he never had in Detroit.

*8. Derek Carr, Las Vegas (vs. Philadelphia) Last week: 14*
Remember when Carr was disparaged as a dink and dunk guy? Was 18 of 27 for 341 yards and two touchdowns in 34-24 win over Denver. Averaged 18.9 yards per completion. Had 51-yard strike to Bryan Edwards, 48 yards to Henry Ruggs III (touchdown) and 31-yard pass to Kenyan Drake (touchdown). A big-time rebound.

*9. Justin Herbert, LA Chargers (bye) Last week: 4*
Just as Herbert looked poised to make a run at No. 1 comes this — 22 of 39 for 195 yards, one TD and two picks in a 28-point loss to Baltimore. Went from unstoppable to average in one week.

*10. Josh Allen, Buffalo (bye) Last week: 5*
In a 34-31 loss to Buffalo, Allen’s lone interception came when he was hit while throwing. Finished 35 of 47 for 353 yards, three touchdowns and the one pick. No reason to believe the Bills (4-2) aren’t legit contenders for NFC East title as well as playoff advancement.

*11. Kirk Cousins, Minnesota (bye) Last week: 17*
Completed 33 of 48 passes for 373 yards, three touchdowns and zero interceptions in Minnesota’s 34-28 overtime win over Carolina. Involved both wideouts, as Adam Thielen had 11 catches for 126 yards and Justin Jefferson eight catches for 80 yards.

*12. Ryan Tannehill, Tennessee (vs. Kansas City) Last week: 15*
An NFL rarity in that he takes a back seat to a running back (Derrick Henry) as the lead on offense. But Tannehill was 18 of 29 for 216 yards and made crucial throws in crunch time for Henry to take over on the ground to beat the Bills and get the Titans to 4-2

*13. Joe Burrow, Cincinnati (at Baltimore) Last week: 13*
With the help of a running game that had 36 carries for 142 yards, Burrow completed 19 of 29 passes for 271 yards, three touchdowns and one interception. Any more questions about why Bengals took J’Marr Chase (four catches, 97 yards) instead of an offensive lineman?

*14. Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh (bye) Last week: 11*
Managed to pull out a 23-20 win over Seattle, but gained just 229 yards on 40 pass attempts (29 completions). With no rushing play from a running back over 11 yards, Steelers managed 30 attempts but just 119 yards. Roethlisberger needs better at this point of his career.

*15. Carson Wentz, Indianapolis (at 49ers) Last week: 18*
Another good win or Wentz, although against suspect opposition (a 31-3 win over Houston). Went was 11 of 20 for 223 yards and two touchdowns and no interceptions. Is he all the way back? 49ers will help provide that answer.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB power rankings: *Pt 2 of 2
Bay Area News Group: October 19, 2021 by Jerry MacDonald

*16. Jameis Winston, New Orleans (at Seattle) Last week: 12*
A week off as Saints coach Sean Payton remakes his team in the post-Drew Brees era. As far as Winston is concerned, so far so good. Not convinced he’s the long-term answer, however.

*17. Matt Ryan, Atlanta (at Miami) Last week: 16*
A week off to determine whether he’ll ride it out with the Falcons until the end of his career or start to look for an ejector seat to take one last shot at the Super Bowl.

*18. Baker Mayfield, Cleveland (vs. Denver) Last week: 10*
Passing has been impaired by a torn labrum in left shoulder. The Browns at their best have run the ball well behind a line coached by Bill Callahan. Mayfield can play well with balance, but when there is none, you get what happened against Arizona (18 of 29, 234 yards, 2 TDs, one interception in a 37-14 loss).

*19. Sam Darnold, Carolina (at NY Giants) Last week: 19*
Recovered from an awful start to direct touchdown drives of 55 and 96 yards to help force overtime in a 34-28 loss to Minnesota. But clearly not the same quarterback since Christian McCaffrey was injured.

*20. Mac Jones, New England (vs. NY Jets) Last week: 21*
Patriots continue to bring Jones along smartly (27 rushes, 21 passes vs. Cowboys) and Jones played well in an overtime loss. Was 15 of 21 for 229 yards, two touchdowns and an interception as New England fell to 2-4.

*21. Teddy Bridgewater, Denver (at Cleveland) Last week: 20*
Are we at the point where we can consider that Bridgewater’s hot start had a lot to do with his first three opponents (Giants, Jaguars, Jets)? He can manage an offense. He can’t carry one.

*22. Jalen Hurts, Philadelphia (at Las Vegas) Last week: 22*
Had touchdown runs of 6 and 2 yards to bring the Eagles within 28-22 with just over minutes let against New England. But couldn’t do enough damage as a passer to pull it off (12 of 26, 116 yards, one touchdown, one interception).

*23. Jared Goff, Detroit (at LA Rams) Last week: 23*
It keeps getting worse for Goff in terms of supporting cast. When you lose a one-sided game against Cincinnati, throw 42 passes, gain 202 yards and can’t run the ball, it means your team will be looking for a franchise quarterback soon. And that Goff may have better days in future years.

*24. Daniel Jones, NY Giants (vs. Carolina) Last week: 24*
Few things worse than playing quarterback for a vastly inferior team and falling behind early. Jones was 29 of 51 for 242 yards, no touchdowns and three interceptions in 38-11 loss to Rams. Jones may one day be a decent quarterback, but we’ll never find out as long as he’s with the Giants.

*25. Trevor Lawrence, Jacksonville (bye) Last week: 30*
The NFL’s No. 1 draft pick had to leave the country to bag his first win of the season. Completed 25 of 41 passes for 319 yards, one touchdown and no interceptions in 23-20 overtime win over Miami in London.

*26. Tua Tagovaiola, Miami (Atlanta) Last week: 32 (Brissett)*
Ribs sufficiently healed, Tagovaiola returned to action and completed 33 of 47passes for 329 yards, two touchdowns and one interception in a 23-20 overtime loss to Jacksonville. Lots of short stuff. Longest completion was 32 yards to Mike Gesicki.

*27. Justin Fields, Chicago (at Tampa Bay) Last week: 25*
May not be ready to assume starter’s role, but was 16 of 27 for 174 yards with one TD and one pick in loss to Green Bay plus 43 yards on six scramble. Hard to justify going back to Andy Dalton at this point.

*28. Trey Lance, 49ers (vs. Indianapolis) Last week: 26*
Jimmy Garoppolo opened this week on the practice field while Lance (knee) sat out the first day. Coach Kyle Shanahan has been consistent in thinking Garoppolo is the best course of action. If Lance is healthy, it would behoove Shanahan to get him on the field even more often even if he’s not starting.

*29. Geno Smith, Seattle (vs. New Orleans) Last week: 31*
Smith was 23 of 32 for 209 yards, a touchdown and no interception in 23-20 overtime loss to Pittsburgh. At this point, he appears destined for enough games he can be a backup for years but he’s simply not Russell Wilson. No insult. Few are.

*30. Zach Wilson, NY Jets (at New England) Last week: 27*
Must have spent his bye week in an ice tub after getting a baptism under fire with an inferior team. Pre-bye play of late has been encouraging.

*31. Taylor Heineke, Washington (at Green Bay) Last week: 28*
Completed 29 of 34 passes for 182 yards, one touchdown and one interception against Kansas City. Would Washington be any better if Ryan Fitzpatrick is healthy? Maybe not, but neither is the long-term answer to Washington’s woes at quarterback.

*32. Davis Mills, Houston (at Arizona) Last week: 29*
Managed a single field goal drive in nine possessions against Indianapolis in one-sided loss. Was 29 for 43 for 243 yards, no touchdowns and two interceptions. Didn’t have a completion of more than 20 yards.


----------



## Irwin

Lethe200 said:


> *QB power rankings: Time to give credit where credit is due at #1*
> With Cowboys at 5-1, Dak Prescott tops the list . . . will 49ers start Jimmy G or Trey Lance Sunday night?
> Bay Area News Group: October 19, 2021 by Jerry MacDonald
> Pt 1 of 2
> 
> Another new No. 1 this week in the NFL QB power rankings . . . let’s get to it:
> 
> *1. Dak Prescott, Dallas (bye) Last week: 8*
> Pretty much an unstoppable force in 35-29 win over Patriots, completing 36 of 51 passes for 445 yards, three touchdowns, one interception. This game had all the earmarks of an upset loss and Prescott pulled it out with help from CeeDee Lamb (9 receptions, 149 yards, 2 TDs). Been underrating him all season. Not this time. Calf injury could affect this week’s status.
> 
> *2. Aaron Rodgers, Green Bay (Washington) Last week: 3*
> A 24-14 win over the Bears was one of those games where it seemed as if Rodgers was carrying his opponent until taking over when appropriate. Was 17 of 23 for 195 yards, two touchdowns and no interceptions.
> 
> *3. Tom Brady, Tampa Bay (vs. Chicago) Last week: 1*
> An un-Brady-like performance in 28-22 win over Eagles in that the Buccaneers had a 28-7 lead and he didn’t put the game away earlier. Was 34 of 42 for 297 yards, two touchdowns and an interception. Not a lot of downfield passing in this one.
> 
> *4. Lamar Jackson, Baltimore (Cincinnati) Last week: 2*
> Passed for 167 yards (19 of 27) and a touchdown and two picks. Rushed for 51 yards on eight carries as part of a 187-yard rushing attack in 34-6 win over Chargers as Ravens won fifth straight after season-opening loss to the Raiders.
> 
> *5. Kyler Murray, Arizona (vs. Arizona) Last week: 6*
> Stays on top of the NFL world with a 6-0 record after completing 20 of 30 passes for 229 yards, four touchdowns and no interceptions in 37-14 win over Cleveland. Murray is obviously good, and it’s starting to look like his supporting cast is worthy of NFC title contention.
> 
> *6. Patrick Mahomes, Kansas City (at Tennessee) Last week: 7*
> Led Chiefs to a 21-0 second half in a 31-13 win. But what’s with the turnovers? He’s Mahomes has eight interceptions. No KC quarterback in the last 20 seasons has that many in six games except Matt Cassel in 2012.
> 
> *7. Matt Stafford, LA Rams (vs. Detroit) Last week: 9*
> Was 22 of 28 for 251 yards, four touchdowns and no interceptions in blowout win over the New York Giants. Rams ran the ball 34 times for 131 yards. Exactly what you want with Stafford at quarterback and something he never had in Detroit.
> 
> *8. Derek Carr, Las Vegas (vs. Philadelphia) Last week: 14*
> Remember when Carr was disparaged as a dink and dunk guy? Was 18 of 27 for 341 yards and two touchdowns in 34-24 win over Denver. Averaged 18.9 yards per completion. Had 51-yard strike to Bryan Edwards, 48 yards to Henry Ruggs III (touchdown) and 31-yard pass to Kenyan Drake (touchdown). A big-time rebound.
> 
> *9. Justin Herbert, LA Chargers (bye) Last week: 4*
> Just as Herbert looked poised to make a run at No. 1 comes this — 22 of 39 for 195 yards, one TD and two picks in a 28-point loss to Baltimore. Went from unstoppable to average in one week.
> 
> *10. Josh Allen, Buffalo (bye) Last week: 5*
> In a 34-31 loss to Buffalo, Allen’s lone interception came when he was hit while throwing. Finished 35 of 47 for 353 yards, three touchdowns and the one pick. No reason to believe the Bills (4-2) aren’t legit contenders for NFC East title as well as playoff advancement.
> 
> *11. Kirk Cousins, Minnesota (bye) Last week: 17*
> Completed 33 of 48 passes for 373 yards, three touchdowns and zero interceptions in Minnesota’s 34-28 overtime win over Carolina. Involved both wideouts, as Adam Thielen had 11 catches for 126 yards and Justin Jefferson eight catches for 80 yards.
> 
> *12. Ryan Tannehill, Tennessee (vs. Kansas City) Last week: 15*
> An NFL rarity in that he takes a back seat to a running back (Derrick Henry) as the lead on offense. But Tannehill was 18 of 29 for 216 yards and made crucial throws in crunch time for Henry to take over on the ground to beat the Bills and get the Titans to 4-2
> 
> *13. Joe Burrow, Cincinnati (at Baltimore) Last week: 13*
> With the help of a running game that had 36 carries for 142 yards, Burrow completed 19 of 29 passes for 271 yards, three touchdowns and one interception. Any more questions about why Bengals took J’Marr Chase (four catches, 97 yards) instead of an offensive lineman?
> 
> *14. Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh (bye) Last week: 11*
> Managed to pull out a 23-20 win over Seattle, but gained just 229 yards on 40 pass attempts (29 completions). With no rushing play from a running back over 11 yards, Steelers managed 30 attempts but just 119 yards. Roethlisberger needs better at this point of his career.
> 
> *15. Carson Wentz, Indianapolis (at 49ers) Last week: 18*
> Another good win or Wentz, although against suspect opposition (a 31-3 win over Houston). Went was 11 of 20 for 223 yards and two touchdowns and no interceptions. Is he all the way back? 49ers will help provide that answer.


How do you keep up with all these teams?


----------



## Irwin

jerry old said:


> Bills fans wanted a slinging, running qb. Josh fit the bill.
> 
> The NFL is a quarter back driven league.
> Their were some great  qb in the 80's which made this so.
> The fans demanded high scoring game.
> 
> Yes, were concerned about the defense, but we must absolutely have a 'top gun' at qb.
> 
> Dallas Cowboys are good example-Defense. 'were working on it, but we have a great qb,.'
> Their going to run into a team with a good defense (not great) and a good offense (not great) and get their butts beat.
> New England Pats, a good 500 team played the cowboys in a nip and tuck game because they have a balance Defense and Offense.


The Bills have some good running backs and they should get the ball in short yardage situations. Singletary had some good runs. I didn't get to see the game since you have to subscribe to ESPN, but I listened to it and watched the highlights.


----------



## Lethe200

Irwin said:


> How do you keep up with all these teams?


I read a lot - start out every morning with on-line London Guardian US, both local newspapers, NY Times, and squeeze in the WashPost (about half the time). I subscribe to, but seldom get the time to read, the Los Angeles Times as well.

I don't keep up with every NFL team, but I find about half of them interesting from a player or coaching aspect.

I do fall behind sometimes, though; since I also enjoy pro basketball and am a Golden State Warriors fan. 82 games plus playoffs/finals is A LOT to try to watch!


----------



## Irwin

Lethe200 said:


> I read a lot - start out every morning with on-line London Guardian US, both local newspapers, NY Times, and squeeze in the WashPost (about half the time). I subscribe to, but seldom get the time to read, the Los Angeles Times as well.
> 
> I don't keep up with every NFL team, but I find about half of them interesting from a player or coaching aspect.
> 
> I do fall behind sometimes, though; since I also enjoy pro basketball and am a Golden State Warriors fan. 82 games plus playoffs/finals is A LOT to try to watch!


So you do your analysis mostly from stats? I did a search for qb rankings the other day and every list I looked at had them in a different order. Nothing wrong with that, though. Maybe I'll do my own ranking.


----------



## Lethe200

Irwin said:


> So you do your analysis mostly from stats? I did a search for qb rankings the other day and every list I looked at had them in a different order. Nothing wrong with that, though. Maybe I'll do my own ranking.


??? These are summaries from various news media sportswriters.* I always give credit to my sources in the byline.* I merely edit them - with 32 NFL teams, most articles are much too long to post "as is".

Frankly, it would make it easier on me if I just posted each sportswriter's article in its entirety, rather than combining three or four different sources. But it would easily triple or quadruple the number of screens one would need to scroll through.

I just thought since most people don't subscribe to the many media sources as I do, that they would be interested in a summary of several writers' analyses. I've always found it enlightening to read what non-local writers say about a team, taking away some of that 'hometown bias'. So I hoped others would also find it enjoyable.

I occasionally do add a personal observation if I've watched the game, especially if it's one of my home teams. Any analysis I add is based solely upon my enjoyment of watching the NFL since 1963.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe200 said:


> I read a lot - start out every morning with on-line London Guardian US, both local newspapers, NY Times, and squeeze in the WashPost (about half the time). I subscribe to, but seldom get the time to read, the Los Angeles Times as well.
> 
> I don't keep up with every NFL team, but I find about half of them interesting from a player or coaching aspect.
> 
> I do fall behind sometimes, though; since I also enjoy pro basketball and am a Golden State Warriors fan. 82 games plus playoffs/finals is A LOT to try to watch!



Do not watch basketball or hockey, the actions are two fast and i have difficulty following the plays.
Every time they get the ball they score (most of the time).
Hockey-they get down around the net, I can't follow the puck-yes, they replay scoring plays, but ...

Baseball has been around a long time, watching the strategy of the teams in the field is a large part of the game.
What are these nine guys doint?
You can pick up some of this strategy on the TV, but it is a poor substitute for actually being at the game.
Strategy: the guy at bat always hits the ball


----------



## jerry old

Cleveland tonight, is Mayfield injured?
Never mind, goggle says bone in shoulder broken.

17-11 Cleveland, a case of poor offense rather that good defense


----------



## Lethe200

I seem to have missed posting Week 6, so apologies! Onwards to Week 7:

*Week 7 Predictions* Pt 1 of 2
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media Oct. 21, 2021 (All times Eastern)

_Byes: Bills, Cowboys, Jaguars, Vikings, Steelers, Chargers._

The total of 10 OT games so far in the 2021 NFL season is tied for second most in a single season through six weeks. But the league’s competitiveness has been enjoyable, proving the old quotation about how any team can win or lose “on any given Sunday.”

*Thursday Night Football – Browns 17, Broncos 14*
The Cleveland Browns moved to 4-3. Filling in for the injured QB Baker Mayfield, back-up Case Keenum got the Browns' offense going early. He led a five-play, 75-yard opening drive that resulted in a TD, and Cleveland would hold that lead throughout the game en route to victory. The Broncos struggled in the first half with just 76 yds of total offense, unable to convert any of their four third-down opportunities through Q1 and Q2.

The Broncos came alive in the second half, but Browns RB D'Ernest Johnson, an undrafted free agent signed by Cleveland in 2019, filled in superbly for injured Nick Chubb and Kareem Hunt. Johnson finished his day with 146 yds on the ground and a TD while catching both of his targets for 22 yds. A fun side note: three years ago, Johnson was working on a fishing boat. Today, after his first NFL start he’s a Browns’ hero.

Keenum completed 21 of 33 for 199 yds and a TD. Denver QB Teddy Bridgewater was 23 of 33 passing for 187 yds, two TDs, and an interception.

Calls for Denver coach Vic Fangio to be fired are a growing chorus, and there is widespread dissatisfaction with GM Patton – and even with the iconic John Elway (https://www.denverpost.com/2021/10/18/george-paton-john-elway-2-0-denver-broncos-QB-woes-nfl-2021/).

*Sunday’s Best Games

KC at Tennessee Titans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: KC
Chiefs continue with inexplicably poor defensive performances and coverage breakdowns. The team ranks 28th in rushing defense, a nightmare for KC (3-3) as it faces the Titans (4-2) and superstar RB Derrick Henry, the NFL’s leading rusher. The offense is not helping the defending AFC champion. KC leads the NFL in turnovers (14), and Patrick Mahomes’s eight interceptions are tied for second with Jaguars rookie Trevor Lawrence.

This could be a letdown game for Tennessee after beating Buffalo last week. The Bills, Chargers and Ravens have shown how to contain KC. The Titans’ defense could do the same, or at least keep the game competitive enough to allow Henry and the offense to gain an upset.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Baltimore Ravens, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Ravens
The Ravens (5-1) have demonstrated they can win in several ways. Lamar Jackson can throw for over 400 yds or the team can amass 200 rushing yds. Four of the team’s six games have been decided by one score. The matchup with the Bengals (4-2) could be just as close.

Who knew the Bengals are allowing the fifth-fewest points in the NFL? Cincinnati’s defense also ranks ninth in rushing yds allowed (543), meaning Baltimore may have to rely more heavily on Jackson’s arm. Joe Burrow and the rookie wideout Ja’Marr Chase, who ranks fourth in the league in receiving yds (553), are capable of making it a shootout. Expect the Bengals to keep the game close.

*Indianapolis Colts at SF 49ers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: 49ers
SF (2-3) could join Seattle on the brink of irrelevancy in the NFC West with another loss, while both Rams and Cardinals have winnable easier games. QB Jimmy Garoppolo (calf) is likely to start as rookie Trey Lance recovers from a knee injury. The QB controversy is in full swing in the Niners fan boards. The injury bug continues to dog the Niners, with their most potent offensive weapons – TE George Kittle and RB Raheem Mostert – out. Their pass rush remains fearsome, but the secondary is suspect with two of their best defenders on IR.

The Colts (2-4) got a shot of confidence from bullying the Texans after their Q4 collapse to the Ravens. They hope to continue that momentum. Carson Wentz has thrown only one interception this season, and OG Quenton Nelson, the team’s best lineman, is practicing this week after a three-game absence. If he plays against Nick Bosa and the 49ers’ defense, it may allow Wentz and the Colts to start a win streak against a team struggling to find its identity again.
_(Edited to mention: our first big rainstorm in 2 yrs threatens to make this game a messy, muddy slog! Expect a low-scoring match.)_

*Sunday’s Other Games

Washington Football Team at GBay Packers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
No matter what mood Rodgers is in this week, the Packers (5-1) should easily beat the Footballers (2-4). Washington played competitively against KC, thanks to forcing three turnovers, but soon unraveled. Rodgers has completed nearly 67% of his passes and thrown only three interceptions. Pair that responsible play with Antonio Gibson, Washington’s leading rusher, being compromised by a shin injury, and it’s clear why GBay is a big betting favorite.

*Atlanta Falcons at Miami Dolphins, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Falcons
Losing to the previously winless Jaguars in London is an embarrassment to the Dolphins’ front office and coaching staffs. Completing a similar performance against the Falcons (2-3) in two consecutive weeks could be unforgivable. Tua Tagovailoa showed promising glimpses in his return from a rib injury, but the defense that kept the Dolphins (1-5) in playoff contention last year, struggled against Jags rookie Trevor Lawrence and allowed over 300 passing yds for the third time.

That’s a trend that may continue against the pass-first Falcons, who welcome receiver Calvin Ridley back after he dealt with a personal issue before the bye. These teams, whether they admit it or not, are in rebuilding mode. But the Falcons are a safer bet after a week off while Miami recovers from its London trip.


----------



## Lethe200

*Week 7 Predictions* Pt 2 of 2
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media Oct. 21, 2021 (All times Eastern)

_Byes: Bills, Cowboys, Jaguars, Vikings, Steelers, Chargers._

*Jets at NE Patriots, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
Zach Wilson did not throw an interception last week only because the Jets (1-4) had a bye. He has turned the ball over at least once in every game and most likely will against the Patriots (2-4). Coach Bill Belichick will again have a plan to confuse the rookie. The Patriots beat the Jets in Week 2 as Wilson threw four interceptions. Even if Wilson improves his ball security, it’s unlikely that NE will lose.

*Carolina Panthers at Giants, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Panthers
Expediting Daniel Jones’s return from the concussion protocol only to take a thrashing against the Rams is not a good look for the Giants (1-5). Players at skill positions - RB Saquon Barkley (ankle) and receiver Kenny Golladay (knee) - are still hurt, and rookie receiver Kadarius Toney aggravated an ankle injury. With their statuses unclear, this is a classic “get right” game for the Panthers (3-3), who have lost three straight. Sam Darnold must protect the ball better - he has thrown four interceptions in two weeks - but the Panthers’ defense will relish facing a hobbled opponent. Bet on Carolina with confidence.

*Philadelphia Eagles at LVegas Raiders, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Raiders
The Raiders looked efficient in Rich Bisaccia’s first game as the interim coach. Derek Carr silenced his many fanbase critics (at least temporarily) tossing for 341 yards and two TDs, while completing 66.7% of his passes and accounting for four big-time throws against zero turnover-worthy plays, per PFF. His 90.5 overall grade was the third-highest among QBs this week, while he faced pressure on 10% of his dropbacks which was tied for the fifth-most.

Gruden often limited use of the deep ball, preferring a ball-control, rushing-first philosophy. Under the playcalling of OC Greg Olson, Carr got to cut loose as 22.2% of his attempts were 20 yards or more down the field, tied for the third-highest percentage in Week 6. It’s clear Olson has loosened the reins on Carr, and the vet QB is happy to take full advantage. In last week’s win over Denver, the Raiders became the first NFL team to have seven pass plays of 25 yds or more in a game since the stat began being counted in 1991. Carr has a formidable receiving corp to throw to, throwing to four different playmakers for two TDs. If the Eagles don’t switch their offensive plan, LVegas could start another winning streak.

RB Miles Sanders is one of the best playmakers the Eagles (2-4) have. But Coach Nick Sirianni likes to lean on Jalen Hurts’s arm, and Sanders has not logged more than 15 rushing attempts in a game. He might find success against the Raiders (4-2) if his coach gives him the ball. LVegas ranks 25th in rushing yds allowed (784). Doing so would also alleviate pressure on Hurts as he tries to evade Raider Maxx Crosby, who leads the NFL in QB hits (18) in a massive year.

*Detroit Lions at LA Rams, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
Lions QB Jared Goff played for the Rams (5-1) for five seasons and got them to the Super Bowl (they lost). Now he will visit SoFi Stadium where the QB he was exchanged for, Matthew Stafford, has transitioned seamlessly into Coach Sean McVay’s offense. Stafford is tied for third in passing TDs (16) and is fourth in passing yds (1,838). Stafford said he wants to play in big-time games. While this isn’t one of them, it is his chance to show his former team what he’s capable of when surrounded by quality supporting pieces.

Detroit Coach Dan Campbell, whose own job is probably on the line, said that Goff “needs to step up” with the Lions (0-6) the only winless team in the league. Detroit fans are starting to call for back-up David Blough to be put in. Goff’s deficiencies – more mental than physical, as is often the case with QBs – are showing up even more strongly with the less-competitive Lions players around him. Goff is lifetime 0-15 without Rams coach Sean McVay.

*Houston Texans at Arizona Cardinals, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Cardinals
DeAndre Hopkins and JJ Watt escaped the Texans’ (1-5) disjointed culture and are happy to be key contributors to the Cardinals (6-0), the league’s lone undefeated team. Houston ranks 25th out of 32 teams in points allowed per game (28.7) while Arizona is fourth in points scored per game (32.3). You need to ask who is expected to win?

*Chicago Bears at TBay Buccaneers, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Buccaneers
Last week it was Aaron Rodgers. This week it is Tom Brady, who actually does own the Bears from a percentage standpoint. A win gives Brady 6-1 all-time against the Bears (.857 ownage), a better mark than Aaron Rodgers (21-5, .808 ownage). Chicago rookie QB Justin Fields gets a front-row seat to watch another elite QB play. It may help him as he continues to develop for the Bears (3-3). It probably won’t translate to wins against the Buccaneers (5-1), whose defense is adept at pressuring QBs but has struggled to secure sacks. TBay lost Richard Sherman (hamstring), its newly acquired CB, in the first drive last Thursday, another blow to a team devastated by injuries. Even so, Fields will learn that matching throw for throw with Brady is a tough task.

*Monday’s Matchup

New Orleans Saints at Seattle Seahawks, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Saints
Although Seattle has talked to veteran free-agent Cam Newton as a QB option while Russell Wilson remains on IR, a deal is considered unlikely. Wilson may be back as soon as Week 10, and back-up Geno Smith has done an adequate job, despite losing a costly fumble in OT against the Steelers. Smith suffered five sacks; the OL is almost as leaky as the Seattle D. It is one of the worst defenses in the league, ranking 28th in passing yds allowed (1,754) and 30th in rushing yds allowed (845). The Saints (3-2) are woefully unpredictable. But coming off a bye, they should be ready to beat a Seahawks team in flux.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Not often do I get to watch a Titans game without a fear of the other team coming back.
Sundays game against the Chiefs was fun to watch. Derrick Henry's touchdown pass was icing on the cake.
Like where the team is at, both offense and defense. The team I've been waiting to see.


----------



## Lethe200

This was interesting!
*Which NFL offseason moves have paid off so far? A look at the best and worst.*
Taking an early look through the first part of the season at the offseason moves.
Washington Post 26Oct2021

*Best moves

Bengals: Drafting Ja’Marr Chase*
There was much debate over whether Cincinnati should draft LT Penei Sewell or WR Chase. Many thought the Bengals would pick Sewell, given the weakness of their OL and the need to protect QB Joe Burrow, whose rookie season was cut short by a serious knee injury.

But the Bengals went with Chase, who played with Burrow in college. Through the first seven weeks, it looks like the best move of the draft. Chase has 754 receiving yds, the most any rookie has posted in his first seven games. He has six TD catches and is averaging 21.5 yds per reception. The Burrow-Chase connection has helped Cincinnati go 5-2, which is tied for the best record in the AFC.

*Rams: Trading for Matthew Stafford*
The move to upgrade at QB was costly, but so far it looks like a no-brainer. LA is a Super Bowl contender at 6-1, and Stafford has been great. He is completing 69.3% of his passes, has 19 TD throws and is averaging 310.3 yds per game.

It’s possible that the Rams’ willingness to trade their first-round draft picks - including giving up two, along with Jared Goff, to land Stafford - catches up to them. But the early returns are excellent.

*Cardinals: Signing JJ Watt*
Watt has had a big impact, even if that doesn’t show up in stats. His leadership has helped a flawed defense come together. The Cardinals (7-0) are the last undefeated team. QB Kyler Murray has been great in leading their high-powered offense, but the defense deserves a lot of credit, too.

*Patriots: Signing Matthew Judon and drafting Mac Jones*
Judon has been a wrecking ball, posting 6.5 sacks and 12 QB hits. He is a lockerroom leader and the most productive of NE’s many FA additions.

Last of the five QBs drafted in the first round, Jones so far has performed the best. He’s completing 70.4% of his throws and has nine TDs. The great part is the Patriots didn’t have to trade up from the 15th pick to get him. They’re 3-4 but would be in worse shape without Judon and Jones.

*Raiders: Signing Yannick Ngakoue*
LVegas has gotten more from Ngakoue than the $13 million per year it is paying him. The Raiders’ defense was horrible last year, but Ngakoue has helped make it legit. He has four sacks and 10 QB hits, and has reestablished himself as one of the better edge rushers in the league.

It’s also worth noting that, despite a poor draft record under Jon Gruden’s tenure, the Raiders came away with a couple of good values in this year’s class: fifth-round CB Nate Hobbs and second-round safety Trevon Moehrig.

*Worst moves

Bears: Letting their starting tackles go*
This one is simple. Chicago didn’t re-sign RT Bobby Massie and then cut LT Charles Leno Jr. The result is one of the worst OLs seen in years. It has largely ruined the chances for rookie QB Justin Fields to succeed. Fields, who replaced Andy Dalton, has been sacked 22 times and is averaging just 6.2 yds per pass attempt.

The Bears gave up next year’s first-round pick to move to #11 and get Fields. If this doesn’t get fixed soon, it could cost GM Ryan Pace and Coach Matt Nagy their jobs.

*Texans: Just about.....everything*
The Houston brain trust is largely to blame for making this one of the worst teams in football. Star QB Deshaun Watson’s legal situation is out of their control, but there’s a strong argument that the Texans’ decision-makers should have traded him before the draft, when Watson said he would no longer play for the team. It’s possible a deal gets done before the trade deadline Nov. 2, but it’s hard to imagine them getting a better return than if they done so beforehand.

But they also unloaded so many players, including Watt, WRs Will Fuller V and Randall Cobb, center Nick Martin and pass rusher Whitney Mercilus. The result is a 1-6 season, $36 million in dead money under the salary cap, and no improvement in sight.

*Dolphins: Trading away a valuable first-round pick*
After winning 10 games last year, Miami is 1-6 and tied for last in the AFC. The Dolphins might be ready to give up on QB Tagovailoa; they’re in trade talks for Watson.

We’ll see if a deal comes to fruition, but this roster isn’t just one player away. They got rid of LBs Kyle Van Noy and Shaq Lawson and DB Bobby McCain, with little to replace them.

The Dolphins also sent their 2022 first-round pick to Philadelphia to move to #6 in 2021’s draft, selecting WR Jaylen Waddle. He’s good, but that’s a tough deal to justify in retrospect, knowing that 2022 pick could be a top-five selection.

*Panthers: Trading for Sam Darnold*
Darnold started off well, leading the Panthers to a 3-0 record. But after a four-game losing streak, Sunday he was benched.

Coach Matt Rhule said Darnold is still the starter, but it’s not looking good for his long-term prospects in Carolina. It’s possible the Panthers enter the Watson trade discussions, or pursue a FA in the offseason. Either way, they probably wish they could get back the second- and fourth-round picks in next year’s draft that went to the NY Jets.

*Lions: Decimating their receiving corps*
The plan was to break down the roster and build it back up. Detroit certainly accomplished the first part. It’s hard to knock the trade for Goff, given the Lions knew they had to deal Stafford and received big draft capital in return. But by letting WRs Kenny Golladay and Marvin Jones Jr. walk, they left Goff without any legitimate weapons on the outside, and the offense has struggled during an 0-7 start. Drafting OT Sewell was a good move, but this rebuild could take a while.


----------



## jerry old

Like reading about the snafus costing millions; trying to milk the last years out of a veteran often finds teams fielding an old man who
has run out of gas.


Goff can count his millions, but as a QB the talent has disappeared, will it resurface?
The psyche of athletes are as fragile as those found in our world.
Interesting

I suppose Houston serves as the best example of 'How NOT to run a football franchise.
 Detroit has a longer history of miscues, only because their franchise is older.
There is always the Cowboy's Jerry Jones, "I'm going to draft a receiver."  He may have seven or so
already on the team.  He is crazy about wide receivers=defense does not interest him.

I know little to nothing about AFL teams. Belichick, without Brady,  seems seems to do it with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB power rankings: Who’d have figured? The $450 million man is in free fall*
KC Chiefs, Patrick Mahomes look for answers after big loss to Titans — but at least he’s not Jimmy Garoppolo
Bay Area News Group By JERRY MCDONALD: October 26, 2021 (edited/annotated by lethe200, in italics) Pt 1 of 2

On to this week’s rankings:

*1. Dak Prescott, Dallas (at Minnesota) Last week: 1*
Cowboys will be watching closely this week in practice to see if calf injury will compromise Prescott’s ability to drive the ball downfield. Bye week was perfect timing for a week off after the injury on the final play against NE.

*2. Aaron Rodgers, GBay (at Arizona) Last week: 2*
Was a workman-like 27 of 35 for 274 yds, three TDs and no interceptions against Washington. In control throughout, no reason for Rodgers to take chances, although it’s amazing to watch him throw late and over the middle to Davante Adams and succeed while breaking a cardinal rule. He’ll miss Adams this week due to COVID-19.

*3. Tom Brady, TBay (at New Orleans) Last week: 3*
Brady had four TD passes at halftime of a 38-3 win over the Bears. The Bears have three all season. With 602 TD passes in his career, Brady has 329 more than Joe Montana, 312 more than Johnny Unitas and 302 more than John Elway.

*4. Derek Carr, LVegas (bye) Last week: 8*
Carr was 31 of 34 for 323 yds, a pair of TDs and one bad interception early. Through two games, appears to be benefiting from a pass-first attack with the protection holding up. The Raiders then ran late with a healthy lead in 33-22 win over Philadelphia. _Philly played a soft zone D the entire game, and Carr took them to the woodshed._

*5. Joe Burrow, Cincinnati (vs. NY Jets) Last week: 13*
Burrow was 26 of 38 for 416 yds and three TDs in blowout win over Ravens. He was 8 of 10 for 201 yds and a TD to Ja’Marr Chase. Anyone still think Penei Sewell should have been the draft pick over Chase?

*6. Kyler Murray, Arizona (vs. GBay) Last week: 5*
The Cardinals continued to run the ball effectively and Murray continued to thrive. He was 20 of 28 for 261 yds, three TDs and one interception in a 31-5 win against overmatched Houston. _But the big test comes this Thursday nite vs GBay._

*7. Matt Stafford, LA Rams (at Houston) Last week: 7*
The whole Jared Goff vs. Stafford duel was a mismatch from the start based on supporting cast. Stafford was 28 of 41 for 334 yds, three TDs and no interceptions.

*8. Lamar Jackson, Baltimore (bye) Last week: 4*
Jackson was under 50 percent passing (15 of 31) but passed for 257 yds and rushed for 88 yds in 41-17 loss to Cincinnati. Numbers are a byproduct of being behind big for most of the day.

*9. Justin Herbert, LA Chargers (vs. NE) Last week: 9*
A pre-bye blowout loss to Baltimore came out of nowhere following three straight wins where Hebert looked unstoppable and among the NFL’s elite QBs. He looks to get back on track against the Patriots.

*10. Josh Allen, Buffalo (vs. Miami) Last week: 10*
Went from the high of taking down the Chiefs to a loss against Tennessee heading into the bye week. With Dolphins, Jacksonville and the Jets coming up, it’s a clear path for Allen to put up numbers and position himself in the MVP race.

*11. Ryan Tannehill, Tennessee (at Indianapolis) Last week: 12*
Gashed the Chiefs early and then the Titans sat on their lead, leading 24-0 at halftime en route to 27-3 win. Tannehill finished 21 of 27 for 270 yds, one TD and one interception. Hard to believe this team lost to the Jets.

*12. Patrick Mahomes, KC (vs. NY Giants) Last week: 6*
Didn’t think Mahomes would be susceptible to the mythological Super Bowl hangover that accompanies the losing team in the biggest game. But here we are. _The collapse of KC’s defense is proving to be more than even SuperQB Mahomes can overcome._

*13. Kirk Cousins, Minnesota (vs. Dallas) Last week: 11*
Cousins went into the bye week with some momentum with wins over Detroit and Carolina. Things get more precarious for the Vikings after a week off with the Cowboys, Ravens and Chargers up in the next three games. At 3-3, they’ll do well to be 5-4.

*14. Matt Ryan (vs. Carolina) Last week: 17*
TE Kyle Pitts is having the impact the Falcons had hoped. He caught passes of 28 and 25 yds on the game-winning drive in 30-28 win over Miami. Ryan was 25 of 40 for 336 yds, two TDs and an interception. Pitts had seven catches for 163 yds.

*15. Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh (at Cleveland) Last week: 14*
Roethlisberger’s post-bye lineup with the Steelers at 3-3 includes a road game at Cleveland (without Baker Mayfield) and then home games against Chicago and Detroit. Could present an opportunity for ascending in the AFC North.

*16. Carson Wentz, Indianapolis (vs. Tennessee) Last week: 15*
Had one egregious lost fumble but threw two TD passes and had a rushing TD in a 30-18 road win over the 49ers. Was 16 of 27 for 150 yds and showed he still has the knack for a big play with a 34-yard kill shot to Michael Pittman and an earlier 57-yard strike to Pittman.

*17. Jameis Winston, New Orleans (vs. TBay) Last week: 16*
Winston completed 19 of 35 for 222 yds, one TD and no interceptions and has the Saints at 4-2 but was unimpressive in the Saints’ 13-10 road win in Seattle. _Coach Sean Payton is keeping close wraps on Winston, helping to cut down his turnover totals._

*18. Case Keenum, Cleveland (vs. Pittsburgh) Last week: 18 (Mayfield)*
Remember when Keenum took Minnesota to the NFC championship game? With the Cleveland running game and the protection afforded by an OL coached by Bill Callahan, this is the best shot Keenum has at a repeat. Was 21 of 33 for 199 yds and a TD in win over Denver.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB power rankings: Who’d have figured? The $450 million man is in free fall*
Bay Area News Group By JERRY MCDONALD: October 26, 2021 (edited/annotated by lethe200, in italics) Pt 2 of 2
Continuing this week’s rankings:

*19. Mac Jones, NE (at LA Chargers) Last week: 20*
Jones must have felt he was back at Alabama after completing 24 of 36 for 307 yds and two TDs as the Patriots rolled up 551 yds in a 54-13 win over the hapless Jets. _He may never be Brady’s equal, but Belichick’s proving a master at bringing along a young rookie QB without damaging his confidence or letting him fall into bad habits. Other coaches (are you listening, NYG, SF, JJ, and CB?) should take notice._

*20. Daniel Jones, NY Giants (at KC) Last week: 24*
Jones was 23 of 33 for 203 yds with a TD and had 28 yds in scrambles in a 22-point win over Carolina. _But having come off concussion protocol two weeks prior, a number of sportswriters and analysts were questioning after this game why a play calling for Jones to be a receiver, on which he was hit hard by a defender’s knee to his helmet, was called for at all. Coach Joe Judge is an old-school ‘football is for tough guys’ proponent, but it would be a shame to ruin the future of a promising prospect whom the team is hoping will be the star around which they can compete in the NFC East._

*21. Trevor Lawrence, Jacksonville (at Seattle) Last week: 25*
Numbers are pretty much pedestrian across the board at the bye week, although Lawrence did get his first win against Miami before getting some much-needed time off.

*22. Teddy Bridgewater, Denver (vs. Washington) Last week: 21*
That’s four straight losses for Bridgewater after falling to Browns Thursday night. Was 23 of 33 for 187 yds, two TDs and an interception. Drew Lock is warming up in the bullpen and John Elway is wondering about the reaction should they bring in Deshaun Watson.

*23. Tua Tagovaiola, Miami (at Buffalo) Last week: 26*
With Deshaun Watson rumors percolating, Tagovaiola continued to throw horizontally (32 of 40, 291 yds) but threw a pair of Q4 TD passes to give Miami a 28-27 lead. Unfortunately, he left enough time (2:27) for Atlanta to kick the game winner.

*24. Sam Darnold, Carolina (at Atlanta) Last week: 19*
It’s been a steady descent for Darnold since an encouraging start, coinciding with Christian McCaffrey’s absence due to injury. Hit bottom against Giants and was benched in favor of P.J. Walker in the second half. Darnold was 16 of 25 for 11 yds. Walker 3 of 14 for 33 yds. A train wreck of a 25-3 loss.

*25. Jalen Hurts, Philadelphia (at Detroit) Last week: 22*
It’s becoming clear either Hurts isn’t the QB of the future or he still doesn’t have his teammates of the future. _Hurts is a strong runner but a weak passer, and when the Eagles lost their first string RB to injury and fell behind 24-7, Hurts was forced to pass._ He was 18 of 34 for 236 yds and rushed for 61 yds, but the Raiders had the game in control early in the third quarter.

*26. Geno Smith, Seattle (vs. Jacksonville) Last week: 29*
Pretty much nothing after an early 84-yard TD pass to D.K. Metcalf on a night when the Seahawks had a chance to win one against New Orleans. Smith needs to put up a W or two before Russell Wilson returns. _Right now it’s a competition between Seattle and SF for the bottom spot in the NFC West. _

*27. Zach Wilson, NY Jets (vs. Cincinnati) Last week: 30*
Left with a knee injury early in a 41-point loss to NE. Was 6 of 10 for 51 yds at the time he was injured. Will miss two to four weeks. Jets traded for Joe Flacco just in case.

*28. Taylor Heineke, Washington (at Denver) Last week: 31*
Directed an 83-yard scoring drive on first possession, and then just a single FG the rest of the way in loss to Packers. Good numbers (95 yds rushing, 268 passing) but well short of success in terms of the bottom line. Slid too early on a goal-line run and cost Washington a TD.

*29. Jared Goff, Detroit (vs. Philadelphia) Last week: 23*
Goff started off well enough against his former team with a 63-yard TD pass to D’Andre Smith, but the Lions then settled for four FGs in a 28-19 defeat against the Rams. Finished 22 of 36 for 268 yds, the one TD, and two picks.

*30. Jimmy Garoppolo, 49ers (at Chicago) Last week: 28*
It’ll be Jimmy G. against Chicago after a poor performance in a heavy rain Sunday night in loss to Colts. Trey Lance isn’t ready yet physically, so Kyle Shanahan will stand behind Garoppolo. Until he doesn’t.

*31. Davis Mills, Houston (vs. LA Rams) Last week: 32*
The Texans averaged fewer yds per pass attempt (4.2, 32 attempts, 135 yds) with Mills at QB than Arizona averaged per rush (3.6, 37 carries, 172 yds) in a 35-3 loss.

*32. Justin Fields, Chicago (vs. 49ers) Last week: 27*
It’s not all on Fields, but the Bears now have less than 200 net passing yds in seven consecutive games in an era that promotes big passing numbers. Fields was 22 of 32 for 184 yds and three picks in a 38-3 loss to Bucs and his sideline body language was awful.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 7 in the NFL* Pt 1 of 2
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, and local media – Oct. 24, 2021

*QB’s no man’s land is a scary place.*
Last off-season, several teams acted out of pure desperation at the most important position in football. The SF 49ers and the LA Rams threw away first-round picks to acquire new franchise QBs the way Oprah Winfrey gave away cars.

Taking a big swing in the off-season doesn’t always pan out. We’ll know soon if Matthew Stafford can get the Rams over the hump. It will take years to determine if the rookie Trey Lance was worth the heavy price in SF. But such swings at least give their teams a chance.

There were a few teams in win-now mode that took more half-baked approaches to the position. It cost the Carolina Panthers a mere pittance - a sixth-round pick in 2021 and second- and fourth-round picks in 2022 - for the former third overall pick Sam Darnold. The Washington Football Team signed Ryan Fitzpatrick and Taylor Heinicke on the cheap. Denver mortgaged little for Teddy Bridgewater.

Where has it left those teams? On the outside looking in. Week 7 highlighted exactly why teams go for broke at QB in the spring. Trying to get by with B-minus talent can’t compensate for team weaknesses elsewhere.

Panthers QB Sam Darnold continued to regress in a 25-3 loss to the Giants. Darnold’s intentional grounding penalty was ruled a safety in the second quarter of Carolina’s loss to the Giants. Clearly affected by the lingering absence of RB Christian McCaffrey, the former Jet threw for a meager 111 yds and was benched. The Panthers have lost four straight.

Taylor Heinicke is fun to watch in Washington. A poor man’s version of the QB he idolized, Brett Favre, Heinicke sprints and dives all over the field and has come up with game-ending heroics this season. But against GBay, his limitations were exposed and his TD (and Lambeau Leap) was negated.

Denver’s Teddy Bridgewater mustered only 14 points Thursday night against a stiff Browns defense and seemed benchable for Drew Lock.

*And onto the scores:

Titans 27, Chiefs 3*
Star RB Derrick Henry is again on a pace to set the season rushing record after falling 100 yds short in 2020. But to reach the Super Bowl, the Titans will need QB Tannehill (who had 21 of 27 passes for 270 yds with a 105.3 passer rating) and the receiving corps to stay healthy. Tannehill completed passes to nine different players against KC (3-4).

The Titans reset their secondary with edge rusher Bud Dupree, whose five-year, $82.5 million deal proved its worth when he strip-sacked Mahomes and forced KC to punt. Although Henry only ran for 89 yds on 29 tries (a 3.1 yds per carry average), he got to throw his first TD pass out of the wildcat formation.

The Chiefs, meanwhile, are lost at the divisional bottom. Not even Mahomes can play every week at a ridiculously extreme pace to keep KC alive. We now know the Chiefs’ defense is really bad, but the 27-point deficit KC faced at halftime was the largest in Mahomes’ career. Trying to compensate for a sieve of a defense, Mahomes is now tied for the league lead in interceptions.

Mahomes cleared the concussion protocol, but down 27-3, Coach Andy Reid wisely decided to take him out of the game.

*Bucs 38, Bears 3*
Chicago is the third-largest city in the country, which may be why the Bears are constantly in prime time television slots. That way America gets to see the defending champions embarrass a franchise that continues to display zero direction.

Rookie Justin Fields played poorly again, but the team's problems are too deep-rooted for any QB to succeed. Fields was sacked four times and threw three interceptions on Sunday. The QB Pace and Nagy truly coveted, Seattle’s Russell Wilson, would likely not have changed the outcome. Bears receivers dropped passes. The OL cratered. The defense, supposedly a bright spot, was no match for TBay (6-1). The 35 points the Bears allowed in the first half is the most they’ve conceded in a first half since their loss to GBay on Nov. 9, 2014. It looks doubtful that Pace and Nagy can keep their jobs into 2022.

TBay had four TD passes - including the 600th of Tom Brady’s career - in the first half. Chicago has had three _all season._ That continuity, losing in prime time, will continue when the Bears play the Steelers on Monday Night Football in two weeks.

*Around the NFL

Raiders 33, Eagles 22*
Right when it looked like Derek Carr had plateaued, he completed 31 of 34 passes for 323 yds with two TDs. A remarkable seven different players caught at least three passes, despite LVegas playing without TE Darren Waller and having star RB Josh Jacobs exit due to injury. While KC has nosedived in the AFC West, the Raiders have rolled to the top of the division.

Carr’s completion percentage for the game was 91.2%, second only to the 96.7% Drew Brees recorded vs the Colts in 2019. He completed 16 straight passes at one point in the first half. After falling into a 7-0 hole on the first possession of the game, the Raiders rattled off 30 unanswered points to take a 30-7 lead into the fourth quarter, and they didn’t punt until there were eight seconds left in the third quarter.

The Raiders’ signal-caller picked apart the Eagles' defense in the short to intermediate areas of the field, but the few deep shots he did take were on point too. Per Pro Football Focus, he only had two attempts 20 or more yards past the line of scrimmage, but he completed both of them for 72 yards and a 96.0 passing grade. The latter currently ranks second among all Week 7 quarterbacks. It’s impressive as the team’s OL remains in flux and has not performed up to the standards set in previous years, allowing a much higher percentage of pressures on Carr.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 7 in the NFL* Pt 2 of 2
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, and local media – Oct. 24, 2021

*Cardinals 31, Texans 5*
The Cardinals technically did not need another receiving threat but upgraded anyway last week, adding TE Zach Ertz, who caught three passes for 66 yds with one TD in his first game with Arizona. Ertz out-raced three defensive backs to the end zone on the score. Houston’s only points came from a safety and a FG.

AZ hopes the easy win gives them a bounce for Thursday’s big game vs GBay. The Cards are banged up – JJ Watt is out, and center Rodney Hudson’s capable replacement Max Garcia may not suit up. The Pack is dealing with a mini-COVID outbreak; Rodgers’ favorite receiver WR Davonte Adams and DC Joe Barry are out of the game.

*Rams 28, Lions 19*
A fake punt provided Detroit some hope. On fourth-and-8 in the third quarter, Lions Coach Dan Campbell rolled the dice, the Lions converted and dreams of a colossal upset seemed real. That drive ended without a score, though, and the discrepancy in talent caught up with Detroit. Matthew Stafford’s 5-yard TD pass to Cooper Kupp at the start of the Q4 proved to be the difference.

Lions QB Jared Goff wasn’t bad in his return to LA, but threw an interception in the red zone to CB Jalen Ramsey with five minutes left. The Lions are now 0-7 and solidly on pace for that all-important first overall draft pick.

*Bengals 41, Ravens 17*
It’s official. The Bengals are for real. Against the same defense that stifled Chargers QB Justin Herbert one week ago, Joe Burrow threw for 416 yds and three TDs. Nearly half of that production (201 yds) went to his former college teammate, Ja’Marr Chase. Chase had eight catches for 201 yds, including an astounding 82-yard catch and run for a TD. The rookie is the current favorite for offensive rookie of the year – he has more receiving yds through seven games (754) than any first-year player in history.

*Packers 24, Washington Football Team 10*
Who says Aaron Rodgers doesn’t have weapons? WR Allen Lazard and TE Robert Tonyan combined for 123 yds and two TDs, and GBay cruised with ease at home. They’ll be needed with Davonte Adams in COVID protocol.

*Falcons 30, Dolphins 28*
Miami suffered another heartbreaker, losing on a walk-off FG. Tua Tagovailoa’s two interceptions did nothing to silence the Deshaun Watson trade rumors.

Atlanta QB Matt Ryan passed for 336 yards, two touchdowns and an interception. In just his sixth game as a professional, TE Kyle Pitts hauled in seven catches for 163 yards. Pitts was vital on the game-winning drive with two of his catches going for 51 yards to help put the team in position to win. His 471 receiving yards are the most by a rookie TE after six games in NFL history. You can easily sense the trust component between Pitts and Ryan. But the injuries are mounting in Atlanta’s D: both CBs and the safety were lost to injuries.

*Patriots 54, Jets 13*
Dates with the NFL’s worst teams always seem to come at the right time for Bill Belichick’s club. After another devastating loss, the Patriots faced the hapless Jets and rolled to 31 first downs and 551 total yds. NE did not turn the ball over and punted once.

Jets rookie QB Zach Wilson left in the first half with a sprained PCL and did not return. His estimated timeline to return is 2 to 4 weeks; the Jets got Joe Flacco from the Eagles to fill in.

*Giants 25, Panthers 3*
After tearing through the soft part of their schedule early, the Panthers have come crashing back to earth. This is as pathetic as it gets in today’s NFL. Sam Darnold averaged 4.4 yds per pass attempt, Chuba Hubbard averaged 2.3 yds per carry and Carolina converted 2 of 15 on third downs. Against, uh, the Giants.

Carolina will try to end their four-game losing streak when they take on the Falcons (3-3). Atlanta has won two of their last three games after starting 1-2.

*Colts 30, 49ers 18*
The American West is in an epic mega-drought. So of course the first solid rainstorm in three years blew in to drop 6 inches of rain in 24 hrs on a muddy, sloppy slog at Levi’s Stadium. There were turnovers. There were dropped passes. There was a muffed punt, kicked into the end zone for a safety. A referee’s microphone malfunctioned during the second half.

QB Carson Wentz threw two TD passes and had a TD run as the Colts improved their record to 3-4 with their second straight victory. Tailback Jonathan Taylor ran for 107 yds and a TD. Wentz managed only 150 passing yds, and he and Taylor lost fumbles. But that was enough on this night.

The 49ers had four turnovers. QB Jimmy Garoppolo, in his return to the lineup after missing a game with a calf injury, lost a fumble and threw two late interceptions. WR Deebo Samuel also lost a fumble. Garoppolo threw for 181 yds a TD. Rookie RB Elijah Mitchell ran for 107 yds and a TD. But the 49ers lost their fourth straight game and their record dropped to 2-4.

*Monday Night Football: Saints 13, Seahawks 10 *
The Saints capitalized on a series of Seattle mistakes for a win on MNF. Jameis Winston was 19 of 35 for 222 yards and added 43 yards rushing. Two of the Seahawks’ biggest mistakes came on New Orleans’ deciding drive when Seattle were flagged for roughing the passer and jumping offside on a long field-goal attempt. Both penalties gave New Orleans first downs, and Johnson’s field goal coming out of the two-minute warning put the Saints ahead.

Seattle back-up Geno Smith was pressured all night. Smith went 12 of 22 for 167 yards and was sacked five times. The Seahawks lost their third straight game for the first time since 2011 and fell to 0-3 at home.


----------



## jerry old

As Lethe 200 portrays, you talk about the NFL, you have to start with the QBs.

I want to talk about wide receivers that were uncanny to watch.
Most not remembered
1.  Lance Alworth, so graceful he looked like he was loping easy, then he was ten yards behind defensive backs
2.  Randy Moss, I know how he got free, his strides covered 40 feet, defensive backs could not run with him-regardless of how deep they played
Well, not 40 feet, but over four feet in full stride.
3,  Bullet Bob Hayes-Boom in the end zone, how did he get there?
     No one knows, Hays is responsible for zone defense.


4.  The Cardinals Fitzgerald might belong in this group, have not viewed him enough.

I know how jerry rice and those with similar styles got open, you could see their patters, but these old guys (1-3)
How did they do that?

P.S.
Saw a clip with Joey Heatherton, who married Dallas Cowboy's Wide Receiver Lance Rentzel
who was arrested for exposing himself to a nine year old girl.
So we have the final category for wide receivers;
1. Preverts-Lance Rentzel


----------



## Irwin

Tonight's game should be entertaining with two of the best teams playing each other. Aaron Rodgers is always entertaining, and Arizona is undefeated.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 8 Predictions* Pt 1 of 2
Aaron Rodgers’s top two receivers may be out against the 7-0 Cardinals, and the Saints must rely on Alvin Kamara to move past the Buccaneers while the Dolphins stare down the Bills and the trade deadline.
NYT By Emmanuel Morgan Oct. 28, 2021

Nearing the midpoint of the (newly extended) NFL regular season, injuries are mounting and teams are sizing up their postseason chances as the Nov. 2 trade deadline looms.

Coaches of middling franchises have doled out public support for their QBs while speculation persists over whether any team will trade for Deshaun Watson, who faces open investigations into ****** misconduct accusations.

In the meantime, the TBay Buccaneers and the NO Saints are managing their injuries, the Dallas Cowboys and LA Chargers have made the most of bye weeks to get players healthy, and the GBay Packers must contend with players and staff members who tested positive for the coronavirus while preparing to face the undefeated Arizona Cardinals.

Amid all the personnel juggling in the league, the Detroit Lions could sneak to a first victory!

_Byes: Ravens, Raiders._

*Thursday’s Matchup
GBay Packers at Arizona Cardinals, 8:20p, Fox and NFL Network*
Pick: Cardinals
Against one of the best defenses in the NFL, QB Aaron Rodgers may be without two of his top targets. WRs Allen Lazard and Davante Adams are on the Covid-19 reserve list, along with defensive coordinator Joe Barry. Their absence will limit Rodgers in any attempt to go throw for throw with Kyler Murray, who ranks fifth in passing yds (2,002) and is tied for fourth in TD passes (17). JJ Watt has been ruled out because of a shoulder injury, but the defense still has enough pass rushers to frustrate the Packers. Add the fact that GBay 6-1) will face the Cardinals (7-0) after a short week of practice, and it’s tough to see the Packers winning. But it is, after all, still a risk to bet against Rodgers, who is still in his prime.

*TBay Buccaneers at NO Saints, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
Tom Brady continues to defy age for the Buccaneers (6-1), throwing at least four TD passes in four of TBay’s seven games. Coach Bruce Arians said he was hopeful that TE Rob Gronkowski (ribs), linebacker Lavonte David (ankle) and CB Richard Sherman (hamstring) would return to the team.

The Saints (4-2) are ascending but desperately need injured playmakers to return and reduce the load on RB Alvin Kamara. Deonte Harris (hamstring), a receiver and punt returner, and QB Taysom Hill (concussion) could be available, but receiver Michael Thomas is still recovering from off-season ankle injury. Without him, defensive coordinator Todd Bowles can focus on containing Kamara and baiting QB Jameis Winston into miscues against his old team.

*NE Patriots at LA Chargers, 4:05p CBS*
Pick: Chargers
RB Damien Harris has overcome his early-season fumbles to become a respectable carrier, ranking eighth in the NFL in rushing yds (437) for the Patriots (3-4). He should have a big day against the Chargers (4-2), who have one of the league’s worst rushing defenses.

But LA is coming off a loss to the Ravens and then a bye in Week 7, and should be raring to put up numbers. The Chargers’ secondary, led by safety Derwin James, is more than capable of containing NE’s rookie QB, Mac Jones.

*Dallas Cowboys at Minnesota Vikings, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Dallas
Jerry Jones said he expected QB Dak Prescott to play Sunday against the Vikings (3-3), barring any setbacks in practice after he injured his calf before the team’s bye week. Prescott allows the Cowboys (5-1) to be competitive against Minnesota’s defense, which has allowed the league’s fifth-fewest passing yds (1,382). Kirk Cousins has struggled under pressure, but Dallas’s defense has only 11 sacks this season, the third-fewest in the league. Five of the Vikings’ six games have been decided by one score, and if its defense can limit Dallas’s passing attack, Minnesota could cover.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at Cleveland Browns, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Browns
This game is as close to a “must win” as possible for both the Steelers (3-3) and the Browns (4-3), who have lost ground in the AFC North to the Bengals and the Ravens.

It is unclear whether Baker Mayfield (shoulder) will play, though signs point to the return of RB Nick Chubb (calf), who practiced Monday after a two-game absence. Chubb and the third-string RB, D’Ernest Johnson, won’t be enough to carry the Browns to a win against the Steelers’ seventh-ranked rush defense. Expect Pittsburgh to put up a fight to stay off the division’s floor, a challenge that gets easier if the Cleveland backup Case Keenum is forced to make plays.

*Tennessee Titans at Indianapolis Colts, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
The Titans (5-2) have beaten teams considered to be Super Bowl contenders in the AFC and are riding a three-game win streak. The Colts (3-4) are also gaining momentum behind Carson Wentz’s safe passing (just one interception this season). But the Colts don’t have the league’s leading rusher, Derrick Henry. Henry is making a strong case for the MVP Award. He needs only 131 yards against the Colts to reach 1,000 yds with less than half the season over. The Titans are the hotter team, and after a thorough dismantling of KC last week, it would be safe to assume they will cover against a less talented offense.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 8 Predictions* Pt 2 of 2
NYT By Emmanuel Morgan Oct. 28, 2021

*Sunday’s Other Games

Carolina Panthers at Atlanta Falcons, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Falcons
Sam Darnold’s rapid descent after Carolina’s 3-0 start led to rumors that the team was interested in trading for Texans QB Deshaun Watson ahead of the Nov. 2 deadline, despite Watson’s uncertain future as he faces accusations of ****** misconduct. Coach Matt Rhule has said Darnold will remain the QB for the Panthers (3-4), though he was benched in Q4 of a loss to the Giants.

While Carolina has plummeted in the NFC South, the Falcons (3-3) have won three of their last four. The rookie TE Kyle Pitts leads the team in receiving yds (471) and has developed into a dependable option, as has the versatile back Cordarrelle Patterson. Atlanta’s offense should score more points while the Panthers continue to sputter, so expect the Falcons to cover.

*Miami Dolphins at Buffalo Bills, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
The Dolphins (1-6) are considered the most likely destination for Deshaun Watson, but so much is wrong with Miami’s roster that it is far-fetched to think it could be improved with one addition. Tua Tagovailoa is 1-3 through four starts for the Dolphins this season. The defense has allowed the most yds (2,904) in the league and is tied for 30th in passing TDs allowed (15). Coach Brian Flores has repeatedly said he’s sticking with Tagovailoa, even against the Bills (4-2), a franchise that has a lot to teach Miami about properly developing a QB and surrounding him with dependable help and a strong defense.

*SF 49ers at Chicago Bears, 1p, Fox*
Pick: 49ers
Coach Kyle Shanahan committed to Jimmy Garoppolo as SF’s QB for this game against the Bears (3-4), despite growing calls for rookie Trey Lance. SF (2-4) is trying to stay out of the NFC West basement, but injuries to their vaunted pass rushers are not helping. First-stringers Nick Bosa, Dee Ford, and Samson Ebukam sat out Thursday practice, but hopefully will be on the field Sunday. Missing any of them would give even embattled Bears rookie QB Justin Fields a rare chance to zip passes past a third-rate Niners secondary that leads the NFL in PI calls.

The Bears’ OL has allowed the most sacks in the league (26), which has stunted Fields’s adjustment to the pros. The rookie QB’s five turnovers against the Bucs last week were the painful result. Regardless of who starts for the 49ers, they will face a Bears defense playing without pass rusher Khalil Mack, which should allow SF to cover easily.

*Philadelphia Eagles at Detroit Lions, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Eagles
Are the Lions (0-7) the best winless team in recent NFL history? They’ve played competitively in nearly every game before unraveling late (usually because of a Jared Goff turnover). Detroit could finally snap the streak against the Eagles (2-5), who are plagued by an unbalanced and inconsistent offense. Jalen Hurts ranks in the top 10 in passing attempts (242), but in three straight games he has completed less than 60%. Philadelphia’s underutilized RB, Miles Sanders, injured his ankle and could be out, giving the Lions their best chance yet at a win.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bengals
The rookie Zach Wilson injured his knee in last week’s loss and is expected to miss at least two games, a devastating blow to the Jets (1-6), who have struggled under their first-year coach, Robert Saleh. The offense for the Bengals (5-2) ranks seventh in passing yds (1,839), and QB Joe Burrow leads the league in yds per completion, thanks largely to the rookie receiver Ja’Marr Chase, who is tied for third in TD catches (6).

*LA Rams at Houston Texans, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
Tyrod Taylor could return this week for the Texans (1-6) after rehabbing a hamstring injury that has kept him out since Week 2. It won’t matter. The Rams (6-1) should encounter little resistance attacking a defense that ranks last in rushing yds allowed (1,020) and 21st in passing yds allowed (1,724). The oddsmakers rate this a blowout for LAR.

*Jacksonville Jaguars at Seattle Seahawks, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Seahawks
Geno Smith has been sacked five times each in his two starts for the Seahawks (2-5) while Russell Wilson recovers from finger surgery. The team’s limited offensive production, coupled with a defense that ranks 29th in passing yds allowed (1,964) and 30th in rushing yds allowed (939), has dropped Seattle to the bottom of the NFC West. Their last two games have been decided by 3 points, which gives the Jaguars (1-5), fresh off their first win and rested from a bye, a remote chance at an upset.

*Washington Footballers at Denver Broncos, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Broncos
The Broncos (3-4) have lost four straight after a 3-0 start against weak competition. Teddy Bridgewater is inconsistent in driving the ball downfield, and the defense, once thought to be the team’s strength, could not stop the Browns’ third-string RB from rushing for over 100 yds last week. The Footballers (2-5) have also underperformed because of a defense that is surrendering the most passing yds in the league (2,104). But Washington feels like a safer bet, as it has mostly played well against good competition.

*Monday’s Matchup
Giants at KC, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: KC
It is as if the NFL schedule makers foresaw that KC (3-4) would struggle this season and offered the team get-right games immediately after its toughest matchups. Patrick Mahomes is now tied for the league lead in interceptions (9), while the Giants’ Daniel Jones has played relatively responsibly compared with previous seasons.

As has been the case for weeks, it is unclear whether Saquon Barkley (ankle), Kenny Golladay (knee) or Kadarius Toney (ankle) will play, and now safety Jabrill Peppers is on injured reserve with knee and ankle injuries. Jones and the Giants (2-5) blew out the Panthers last week despite being short-handed, but the odds say it’s unlikely to happen against a KC team embarrassed last week by the Titans.


----------



## Lethe200

jerry old said:


> As Lethe 200 portrays, you talk about the NFL, you have to start with the QBs.
> 
> I want to talk about wide receivers that were uncanny to watch.
> Most not remembered
> 1.  Lance Alworth, so graceful he looked like he was loping easy, then he was ten yards behind defensive backs
> 2.  Randy Moss, I know how he got free, his strides covered 40 feet, defensive backs could not run with him-regardless of how deep they played
> Well, not 40 feet, but over four feet in full stride.
> 3,  Bullet Bob Hayes-Boom in the end zone, how did he get there?
> No one knows, Hays is responsible for zone defense.
> 4.  The Cardinals Fitzgerald might belong in this group, have not viewed him enough.
> 
> I know how jerry rice and those with similar styles got open, you could see their patters, but these old guys (1-3)
> How did they do that?


Yes, there have been some great WRs in the NFL. I remember all those "old guys" - although, of course, they all played on teams that were "the enemy" of the ones I was rooting for, LOL. 

There was also the great Steve Largent of the Seattle Seahawks, who was always a threat to the 49ers' divisional hopes.

Green Bay had Sterling Sharpe, who I think would have eventually been elected to the Hall of Fame had his career not gotten cut short by that neck injury. 

Larry Fitzgerald is now a free agent, released by his request by the AZ Cardinals. He has played for 17 years and has still not committed to returning to football. It's probable the events over the past year have contributed to this decision. In one sense it's a shame; he is a great WR and a joy to watch, but 17 years......that's a long time to be giving up one's body week after week, knowing that in 20 or 30 yrs all those injuries are going to catch up with you.

Another great WR still active but almost hidden from view is Julio Jones, a star for years with Atlanta. When the new mgmt took over in 2021 a dispute led to his demand to be traded, which he was - to the Titans. Unfortunately he has been hampered by a recurring hamstring injury, so the team plans for a high-powered passing offense with a duo of Jones and AJ Brown hasn't happened. Fortunately, RB Derrick Henry seems to be motoring the Titans along just fine by himself!

I'm glad I was able to watch Jerry Rice every week throughout his career. Truly one of the greatest to ever play the position, and offensive genius Bill Walsh took full advantage of his stunning YAC statistics. In fact, it's said that the NFL started tracking YAC *because of Jerry Rice.* No other WR even comes close to his YAC average.

There's an NFL documentary on Rice, and one of the people interviewed is ex-QB Steve Bono. He said if people thought Rice was amazing when watching him every weekend, they should have seen him every day in practice, as Bono did. He said Walsh, who was a perfectionist in timed routes, would insist upon the players practicing for hours on each route. 

"I watched Montana throw to Rice in practice for three hours on one day, and the next for almost two hours. The ball _never touched the ground. _Not once. Jerry caught it every single time, full speed."


----------



## Lethe200

Irwin said:


> Tonight's game should be entertaining with two of the best teams playing each other. Aaron Rodgers is always entertaining, and Arizona is undefeated.


Yup, have my DVR set to record!

The game always starts when I'm busy making dinner, so rather than miss watching an important moment and/or chopping my finger off trying to make the salad at the same time, I settle for watching it later.

At least that way I can zip past the 45 million commercials, LOL.


----------



## jerry old

Go Cardinals, send Rogers, the Cowboy Killer, to nursing home where he belongs.
Honestly, you can root for your team by wearing a block of cheese on your head?

Difficult to believe Cardinals have not lost a game

Lethe200 includes Steve Largent of great old timers list-He belongs there.
Rice and Jones are more modern era that old timers.
Rice has to be #1 on all WR lists.

Teams Hate list:
All teams on NFC East
Eagles
Giants
Orphans

A large amount of venom saved for those listed below:
Packers
Steelers
49's

SADLY, I MUST REPORT THAT LETHE200 HINTS AT BEING A 49'ER FAN


I admit when these teams play Cowboys in important games, the viewer will be treated to good (great?) football game.

Running Backs
Barry Sanders-he did it all by himself.
(Emmett Smith's OL created holes I could run through}

Coaches:
Belichick-fields flawless teams
Walsh-


----------



## Irwin

Lethe200 said:


> Yup, have my DVR set to record!
> 
> The game always starts when I'm busy making dinner, so rather than miss watching an important moment and/or chopping my finger off trying to make the salad at the same time, I settle for watching it later.
> 
> At least that way I can zip past the 45 million commercials, LOL.


Want to know what the score is?


----------



## jerry old

Irwin said:


> Want to know what the score is?



No, that damn snake chaser won another one.
I hoped the see Cardinals QB at his best, he was hot and cold.  
You can't turn the ball over three times and hope to win.

Cardinals have depth, would rather not play them in playoffs.


----------



## Furryanimal

A great performance by the under strength  Packers but Arizona did rather blow it at the end.
I’m happy though.
But which game will I choose on Sunday with no Packers to watch?


----------



## Irwin

That was a highly entertaining game last night... lot's of drama and twists and turns right up until the end. I'm not sure that we saw two "great" teams, though... too many mistakes by both teams.


----------



## JustBonee

The only two teams with 7 -  1  record though.


----------



## jerry old

NFL films showed has, for the 20th time, Dallas Cowboy, America's Team.  
Okay, it has been shown so often they spiced it up, inserting a real cowboy motif: short appearances by John Wayne, Stewart...
Much was made of the demise of real cowboys on TV, films-it was pitiful.

Now, the Steelers, with a zombie motif (the zombies represent the Steelers Iron Curtain).
The guy that inserted all the zombie nonsense has made several Zombie Films, he was the narrated this nonsense.
Shame on you , two of the Rooney*  boys got made up as zombies and one Steeler that I had never heard of.

NFL Films makes excellent for the fans of every team, this production tonight was shameful.
They used dated films, spruced them up with nonsense, just dumb, just dumb, dumb, dumb.   

* Art Ronney was the original owner of the Steelers, died some years ago.  The Rooney boys in the film were his sons.
The Ronney family is still involved with the Steelers.


----------



## jerry old

Never appeared in Super Bowl
Browns
Lions
Houston
Jaguars  
Several teams have been there and lost, most notable are Vikes and Bills having lost four.
The Bills appeared in Super Bowl four straight years, no other team has done that, meaning they had *extortionary* teams for four years.


----------



## Lethe200

These two articles are for you, Jerry - one for the 'Boys, one against:

*The Cowboys are a surprise Super Bowl contender. Their offensive line is one big reason.*
OLs Zack Martin and Tyron Smith have played a huge role in the Dallas Cowboys' early-season success.
Washington Post 31Oct2021 by R. O'Connell

Ezekiel Elliott, the Cowboys’ tailback, a three-time Pro Bowler enjoying a resurgent season, had just run for 110 yds and notched a pair of TDs in a Week 5 win over the Giants. Afterwards he credited his offensive line. “From the beginning of the game, they dominated the line of scrimmage. “They got the run game going, and everything fell into place after that.”

The return of its OL dominance has helped get Dallas off to their best start in recent memory. Dallas’ offensive front — led by Pro Bowlers LT Tyron Smith and RG Zack Martin, have allowed only one sack this year.

Credit for Dallas’ success has popularly flowed to QB Dak Prescott (an early MVP candidate), Elliott (back to his early-career form) and a resurgent defense led by cornerback Trevon Diggs (who has seven interceptions in six games).

Neck and calf injuries in 2020 robbed OLers Smith and Martin of respectively 14 and 6 games. The Cowboys’ emergence as a Super Bowl contender has coincided with their return to health.

The 2021 Cowboys have run the ball on 47.2% of snaps, up from 40.2% in 2020 and 42.9% in 2019. Only four teams are closer to 50-50. Their OL rates as the best in the league at run-blocking, according to Pro Football Focus, and the fourth-best at pass protection. They’re the only unit in the top five in both categories. Not coincidentally, their 164 ground yds per game rank seconds in the NFL, and Prescott’s 74.9% completion is the third-highest.

No one number can encapsulate the contributions of a five-man collective — offensive linemen are unique in compiling no traditional statistics (carries, catches, tackles) of their own — but experts agree that Dallas’s line has served as something of a skeleton key for the offense, unlocking all of the potent qualities it has to offer.

“You can stay three-dimensional,” Jeff Saturday, a retired six-time Pro Bowl center now working as an analyst for ESPN, said of the luxuries afforded by the Cowboys’ front. “You can run it, you can do play-action, or you can drop back. It makes it very difficult for defenses to respond. They have to play run-first, and then they’re playing the pass from a recovery perspective. It’s a thing of beauty.”

That flexibility comes, in large part, from the line’s two stars. Smith stands 6-foot-5 and, despite carrying 320 pounds, can run a sub-five-second 40-yard dash. His arms are disproportionately long, and big enough around that he wears a knee brace on his left elbow. But it is the technique honed over a decade in the league — the smooth strides of his massive cleats, the timing of his punches to the opponent’s chestplate — that paralyzes the league’s top pass rushers before they can pressure Prescott’s blind side. “He literally hoists them,” Saturday said. “It’s like he’s hanging a shirt up on a peg.”

Martin, meanwhile, is a mobile masher, clearing upfield space for Dallas’s backs. “Zack’s our best player on our offense,” Elliott said before the Cowboys’ season opener against the Buccaneers (their only loss), which Martin missed after testing positive for the coronavirus. “Most runs, they’re coming back behind him.”

Smith’s pass-blocking grade ranks first among all NFL tackles, according to PFF, while Martin’s run-blocking grade is best among guards. The Cowboys appear a team just entering its prime: Prescott is 28 years old, Elliott 26, Diggs 24, star receiver CeeDee Lamb 22. But OL production tends to fall off once a player reaches their thirties, and both Smith and Martin turn 31 this season. “You don’t get that many chances at this,” Smith said, “so you gotta make it count.”

For now, Dallas enjoys a rare alignment of health and experience of rising stars and established leaders.

&&&

*Washington Post’s Neil Greenberg picks Vikings to upset the Cowboys Week 8:*
Exhibit A this week: the Minnesota Vikings, one of the week’s best bets, despite getting less than a field goal against a Dallas Cowboys team that’s two games better than Minnesota in the NFC standings. Why?

*Dallas Cowboys at Minnesota Vikings*
Pick: Minnesota Vikings
The Cowboys are 5-1 (and 6-0 against the spread) and atop the NFC East, but a lot of luck has gone their way. Dallas leads the league in points scored (34.2 per game) but is near the bottom third in points against (24.3, 20th), giving the Cowboys a point differential we’d associate more with a 4-2 team than a 5-1 team at this point of the season.

They have also benefited from favorable calls from officials, like when TE Dalton Schultz appeared to fumble the ball against the Carolina Panthers only to be ruled down by forward progress. Plus, the Dallas defense leads the league in expected points added per game off turnovers, adding nearly two TDs per contest (plus-12 EPA). Such turnover good fortune is difficult to sustain week to week, especially when it is this high.

_Note: This pick was posted before Dak Prescott’s injury status made the line move significantly in Minnesota’s direction._

Dak Prescott’s injury in Week 5 didn't look like a long-term problem.The Cowboys and Prescott didn't seem worried about it, especially since the team had a Week 7 bye. But with Week 8 here, the problem is still lingering and is making Prescott's status murky heading into the Cowboys' "Sunday Night Football" matchup*.

_* As of 10 a.m. PT, Prescott’s game status remained uncertain_

*What is Dak Prescott's injury?*
Prescott is dealing with a "right calf strain." His backup QB, Cooper Rush, took most of the first-team reps in practice this week.

NFL Network's Tom Pelissero reported Prescott received an injection in his injured calf during the week. The Cowboys' QB also dealt with some soreness. Earlier in the week, Mike McCarthy confirmed that while Prescott was planning to play, the decision wouldn't necessarily be up to him. "He's got to cross the threshold to make sure he's full-go.”


----------



## Lethe200

Re NFL Films:
I think the Sabols - father and son, who founded NFL Films - had the most creative touch with the filmography. I noticed once Steve Sabol retired, I didn't care for some of the changes new mgmt made. "Heavy handed" was putting it mildly. 

The Sabols clearly loved football but also had a sense of humor about it. "Football Follies" probably did more to create NFL fans than any other single video series or game telecast.

It's interesting reading the Wiki entry on NFL Films: History of NFL Films. I didn't realize how important the Sabols' company was in preserving old game films. The Wiki points out that for other pro sports, the majority of games before the late 1970's are lost forever. 

And yes, Jerry, I confess to being a Niners fan! But I'm also a Raiders fan, LOL. I tend to focus on players or coaches I like, rather than actual teams. I was a big Bill Walsh fan, haven't cared much for any of their coaches since. Both Harbaugh and Shanahan, the only two Niners coaches who have had any success since the Yorks took the team over from brother Eddie DeBartolo, get a "meh" from me. 

Coaches I enjoy watching: Belichick, Andy Reid, Sean Payton.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Never count out my Titans.

Someday the announcers will give us just a little love.

Not going to hold my breathe waiting for that to happen; it's a 'Good Ole Boy' thing...


----------



## jerry old

Starting with Feels like far-don't know for beans about AFC South (I insist on calling them )  AFL teams) The Titans sneaked up on me.
There a rock'um -sockum, we will bust you up team, (Like the Ravens, Steelers)...   I was  really surprised when they started winning.
There TV schedule hampers my watching them, but  your rooting for these guys will have it's rewards.

The (AFL) playoffs are a tough row to hoe.

I'm leaning towards the Browns, with their history of  the worst drafting choices in the NFL. 
Boy have they made some really bad choices.
(Art Modell (sp) had Belichick. fired him, skipped town, poor Cleveland.)
Then the new team with their dismal draft choices,The Browns and Cincy, you couldn't help but feel sorry for them.
Hopefully, they 'all better now.'

Mayfield  is not a great QB, but he will win some games.  Will he win in playoffs-not sure. 
However, they have gave they gave KC all they could handle last year.

So, go Titans.


----------



## jerry old

Today's picks:
Brown over Steelers-didn't happen
Saints to beat Tom Brady-leading by two points in 4th quarter.  We all know what
Brady does in the 4th quarter.

Lethe 200. posts make me Happy, happy, happy, You write on my Cowboys I will read, read, read.

Question: Lethe200 has an interest in coaches.

1970's
The best coach I've seen was George Allen.  He made a ragtag Redskins team into a good football team.
He traded for washed-up players. then instill an esprit de corp that took them to  a super bowl.
Owner's, front office despised him as he demanded total control.
He had the hearts and minds of his players.
I was surprised how old players bought into his 'rah rah' approach.
(He benched the best passer in the NFL, Sonny Jurgenson, his replacement was a journeyman QB Billy Kilmer (Old Furnace Face)
, but he could win.)


A great mystery to me is Tom Landry, a great coach that could not  alter his thinking.
His Doomdays defense was great, but the other teams adapted methods to beat it.
Tom could not (?) would not alter anything-ever.
(Tex Schramn. GM had a lot of input in making Cowboy's  a 'splashy team'.  Schramn hired a asst coach from SF to teach Tom
West Coast Offense, Landry ignored him?)
Continued

Cowboy and Vikes game started.
Cousins is not to be trusted, it is alleged he has conquered his losing ways-don't believe it.  He will be really careless where he throws the ball.
Dak won't play tonight, well! that should result in a loss!  Your making 20 million, PLAY!
So, you will see a lot of running backs, and passes to tight end, plus wr-lamb, but they will lose.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> Dak Prescott’s injury in Week 5 didn't look like a long-term problem.The Cowboys and Prescott didn't seem worried about it, especially since the team had a Week 7 bye. But with Week 8 here, the problem is still lingering and is making Prescott's status murky heading into the Cowboys' "Sunday Night Football" matchup*.
> 
> _* As of 10 a.m. PT, Prescott’s game status remained uncertain_
> 
> *What is Dak Prescott's injury?*
> Prescott is dealing with a "right calf strain." His backup QB, Cooper Rush, took most of the first-team reps in practice this week.
> 
> NFL Network's Tom Pelissero reported Prescott received an injection in his injured calf during the week. The Cowboys' QB also dealt with some soreness. Earlier in the week, Mike McCarthy confirmed that while Prescott was planning to play, the decision wouldn't necessarily be up to him. "He's got to cross the threshold to make sure he's full-go.”



I was shocked to turn on this game, and find Dak Prescott *not* playing! I admit, I hadn't been following closely.  I knew how well that Dallas has been doing, but I didn't know the QB had _any_ injury .
 Yikes, for the Dallas fans.  (Not naming anyone in particular....but you know who you are....)

Thanks to @Lethe200  for filling me in on why Dak isn't on the field, tonight.


----------



## jerry old

I'm disheartened at the lack of post on this thread.  Doggone it, your out there-Post.
Since Dallals has conceded the game, think, one int so far, more to come; I'll wander over to Turner Classic Films and see How Bettie Davis and that crew are doing.
 NFL
Ed and Stephen Sabol keep the NFL channel afloat during the off season.  The films about the teams and especially the films
of individual players.  They had two hours of Belichick when he was with Cleveland-very interesting. 

I enjoyed Shanahan and Elway go at it on the sidelines.
I'm familiar with the Harbaugh at Michigan, know little of his brother.
Walsh revolutionizes NFL Offenses-the fans were not too happy with his trading of veterans when they still had gas in their tanks.
DeBartole=wonder about the brothers blood feud, didn't one of them become some type of VIP in front office of Cleveland.

Mr Wild Man known locally as Al Davis of the LA Raiders, no the Oakland guy, No La, well, where are they this year.
He and the NFL Commissioner were enemies, which hurt the Raiders; but he keeps his team winning,
(Jerry Jones and Al Davis were buddies=figures)


----------



## Sassycakes

I am not a fan of Football. I only went to one football game when my 2 grandsons were on their high school team. When I heard the sound of one player banging into another guy I never went again.


----------



## jerry old

Vikes 21, Cowboys 13 No, Cowboys won, no way.
Worst coaching game I've seen this year,   vikes should have won in a walk.

Detroit-QB Goff was pitiful, embarrassing...he has earned a seat on the bench.


----------



## Lethe200

Bad news for Titans fans like Feelslikefar:

*NFL offensive player of year Henry and Saints QB Winston set to miss rest of season*
Tennessee running back having tests on injured foot
New Orleans quarterback injured knee on Sunday
Associated Press 01 Nov 2021 13.19 EDT

NFL.com reported that New Orleans Saints quarterback Jameis Winston’s season is over after he injured his knee during Sunday’s victory over the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. Trevor Siemian stepped in for Winston, who is believed to have torn his ACL and suffered additional damage to his MCL.

Meanwhile, the Tennessee Titans (6-2) may be without NFL rushing leader Derrick Henry for at the rest of the regular season after tests on Monday checking the severity of an injury to his right foot. Henry leads the NFL with 937 yards rushing and 10 touchdowns. He is the biggest reason why the Titans currently sit atop the AFC as the No 1 seed having won four in a row. The Titans visit the Los Angeles Rams (7-1) on Sunday night.

ESPN reported it is feared that Henry suffered a Jones fracture — a break involving the fifth metatarsal bone on the outside of the foot — that would require surgery and end his season. NFL Network reported that if such a fracture is confirmed, it would be possible that Henry could return after approximately eight weeks and potentially play in the postseason.

*UPDATE: *It was confirmed this morning 11/02 that Henry will undergo surgery.

Running back Adrian Peterson is expected to sign with the Titans, according to a person familiar with the situation. Peterson, 36, is the fifth-leading rusher in NFL history with 14,820 yards. He ran for 604 yards for the Detroit Lions last season. He last had a 1,000-yard rushing season in 2018 with Washington.


----------



## JustBonee

Really bad news for the Titans.   ^^  Henry  has been played up so much as their greatest hope to go all the way this year.


----------



## Don M.

The KC Chiefs are having a miserable season...after being among the best in recent years.  The QB, Patrick Mahomes, is appearing on some local commercials...Wearing Glasses.  After watching him play, this season, I wonder if his eyesight is going bad.


----------



## jerry old

It appears running backs have become insignificant, falling victim to the aerial attack. 
There are still a few that are essential-the post above on Henry is a game changer.
Running backs have fallen from absolutely must have, to secondary -to pass attack. 

"We just need a running attack that can keep the defense honest.
Our aerial attack will score two touchdown while the opposition's running attack
will score one." (like KC)

Dallas still has a running attack they can depend when their QB goes in the dumpster, but
they don't use it to it's maximum.

I miss the  running backs of old Earl Campbell shredding tacklers, Barry Sanders running 'ever which way' and today's Henry.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 8 in the NFL* Part one of _*THREE *_posts
At the (almost) halfway mark, the good is starting to differentiate from the bad. Thanks to that old but true cliché of “parity”, surprises have abounded.
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, and local media: Nov 02, 2021

*Saints 36, Bucs 27*
The injury-ravaged New Orleans Saints had every reason to fold during this game. Starting QB Jameis Winston was carted off the field with an MCL tear in the first half. His backup, Taysom Hill, was still out with a concussion. The Saints took Tom Brady’s best shots, keeping pace behind journeyman Trevor Siemian until the defense came up with a game-saving play. The Saints D came up with plays all day – an interception or a forced fumble, goading Brady into three turnovers (the Saints committed none).

The Saints have Tom Brady’s number. Since he arrived in Tampa, Brady is 1-3 against the Saints but 20-4 against the rest of the league, playoffs included. Even after Brady passed for 375 yds and four TDs Sunday, he owns pedestrian numbers in those four games against the Saints: eight TD passes, seven interceptions, a 61.9% completion and 6.95 yds per attempt.

The Bucs did hold in check the Saints’ offensive star, RB Alvin Kamara, who managed only 3.2 yds per carry and 76 total yds. Siemian threw his first TD pass since 2017 in the second quarter, but looked like a career backup thereafter. The Saints are now 5-2 but they face Brady and the Bucs when it really counts: in January. With Winston now out for the season, the Saints may need a QB better than Hill, unless coach Payton tries to use Siemian to reach the Super Bowl.

*Bills 26, Dolphins 11 *
For two decades, the two franchises toiled in the same misery. The Bills and the Dolphins were essentially locked in Tom Brady’s AFC East torture chamber. After 17 division titles, nine conference titles and six Super Bowl triumphs as NE Patriots QB, Brady headed south to the TBay Buccaneers, cracking open a door for these two rivals.

The Bills gambled on Josh Allen, the strong-armed QB few watched at Wyoming, and then handed him a six-year, $258 million contract extension. The Dolphins took the Alabama QB everyone saw in college: Tua Tagovailoa. Since then Buffalo has beaten Miami seven times in a row. It looks like the Bills may own the Dolphins, and maybe the rest of the division, for years to come.

Buffalo was sloppy through most of the first three quarters, but Josh Allen eventually righted himself and took control of the game. In the second half Allen looked like Ben Roethlisberger in his prime - only stronger, faster and with a ton more attitude, resuscitating plays with the confidence in his arm that all coaches want to see. Allen has resurrected a franchise that has waited decades to get out of Brady’s Patriots shadow.

Allen led the Bills with 55 yds on eight carries and a TD, and completed 29 of 42 passes for 249 yds, two TDs and no interceptions, with no gain over 20 yds in a conservative passing attack.

*Packers 24, Cardinals 21*
Probability dictates NFL teams should win and lose close games at roughly the same rate, but probability does not account for Aaron Rodgers. The Packers are 33-7 under LaFleur halfway through his third season. What’s remarkable is how consistently they win tight games. They’re 15-3 in games decided by eight points or fewer - and 5-1 in games decided by three or fewer.

The Packers were without their top two WRs, Davante Adams and Allen Lazard. The unbeaten Cardinals were a 6½-point favorite. But Aaron Rodgers was masterful, controlling the tempo for a win. CB Rasul Douglas, a free agent a month ago and a member of the Packers’ practice squad before this week, intercepted Kyler Murray in the end zone to seal the victory. At 7-1, the Packers are tied for the best record in the NFL, and they just beat one of the other two 7-1 teams. Next up for GBay: KC Chiefs.

QB Kyler Murray was 22 of 33 for 274 yds but a sprained ankle may keep him out 1-3 weeks. Coach Kingsbury said it’s day-to-day, and has confidence in backup Colt McCoy if Murray can’t play. Even with McCoy, the Cards should win next week vs the Niners, but the betting spread will be tighter.

*Patriots 27, Chargers 24*

NE is displaying serious signs of life. Sunday was further proof that Coach Bill Belichick’s defense will always give this team a chance. Chargers QB Justin Herbert was under constant pressure. It wasn’t the most efficient day for NE rookie QB Mac Jones, who completed less than 50% of his passes, but he was mistake-free for the road win. Jones was 18 of 34 for 218 yds and no TDs, supported by a running game that had 39 rushes for 141 yds.

The steady run game kept the Chargers’ offense off the field. Jones has been the best of the rookie QBs. The Patriots have won four games started by Jones - the same number the Jaguars, Jets, 49ers and Bears have won combined with the four QBs taken before Jones. This may have been NE’s best win of the post-Brady era.

The Patriots’ victory was keyed by defense. They held Herbert to 223 yds on 18-for-35 passing and intercepted him twice. Next up for NE (4-4): three very winnable games against Carolina, Cleveland and Atlanta.

The Chargers (4-3) may have only lost by three points, but it felt more one-sided. Justin Herbert threw nearly as many incompletions (17) as completions (18). Both interceptions were picked off by Patriots safety Adrian Phillips, who returned one for a Q4 TD. The Chargers had only three drives longer than six plays, all of which scored TDs. But the eight other drives culminated in three points, two interceptions, and 113 total yds. Next up for LAC: the Eagles in Philly.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 8 in the NFL* Part two of THREE posts
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, and local media: Nov 02, 2021

*Niners 33, Bears 22*
This game between two lower-tier interdivisional rivals was fairly even throughout the first half. Neither team seemed anxious to find the red zone, marching up and down the field, seemingly intent upon a punting contest. In the Niners’ first series in the second half, they were stuck in a third-and-19 from their own 16. Shanahan called a short screen pass, designed to pick up five or six yds to give their punter more room to kick.

Instead, the OL line and fellow receivers Mohamed Sanu and Brandon Aiyuk cleared an opening, and WR Deebo Samuel slid through for an electrifying 83-yd gallop down the sidelines. He was pushed out of bounds just before the goal line, but it only took the Niners a couple of tries to score the TD. The back-up kicker missed the point after, but SF woke up and started to play football. They outscored the Bears 6-3 in Q3 and 18-6 in Q4 for the win.

This was a must-win game for the Niners (now 3-4), who are vying with the Seahawks to not wear the Last Place Dunce Cap in the NFC West. Jimmy Garoppolo had his best performance so far this season: 17-of-28 for 322 yds and a 100.6 passer rating. He scored two rushing TDs, one of them on a broken play that should have been a handoff to WR Deebo Samuel.

Niners Coach Kyle Shanahan has come in for plenty of deserved criticism, but this week dialed up a good game plan, along with finally making those needed second-half adjustments he has been resisting. Whether last year's sensation but 2021 bust WR Brandon Aiyuk has finally emerged from Shanahan's doghouse (4 carries for 44 yds), only time will tell. SF's D has not proven as good as expected, and mobile QBs still give them fits. Too many rushers are sliding around the edges, which blunts their dangerous pass rushers Bosa, Warner, and Armstead. That must be fixed if Cardinals Kyler Murray is able to play next Sunday – the Niners are facing important divisional games vs Arizona, Seattle, and LA Rams.

On paper, the 49ers were a team the Bears should’ve been able to hang with – and for the most part, they did. But when it came down to it, the Bears’ defense couldn’t get a stop, especially against the run. They now rank 25th in yds per carry allowed and 23rd in rushing yds allowed. Against a team with a wobbly offense, the Bears didn’t force a single punt and allowed a season-high 467 yds.

On the good side, the offense showed some signs of life. Rookie QB Justin Fields had his best day as a pro, completing 70.4% of his passes. Chicago had a net total of rushing 176 yds, with Fields picking up 103 of them. TE Jesse James didn’t have impressive stats: three catches, 38 yds and a TD, but he has shown good chemistry with Fields this season.

*Seahawks 31, Jaguars 7: *
For his first win since 2014, Seattle backup QB Geno Smith completed his first 14 passes, ran for a TD and threw for two more for a 24-0 lead at the start of Q4. Star WRs DK Metcalf and Tyler Lockett helped make it happen. Seattle is now 3-5, with NFC West divisional games coming up.

Trevor Lawrence, drafted first overall by the Jaguars in April, struggled mightily and did not help his team put points on the board until connecting with WR Jamal Agnew on a garbage-time score with under two minutes remaining. Jacksonville (1-6) then tried an onside kick, but Seattle’s Travis Homer ran it back 43 yds for a TD, only the 7th time that has happened in the last 20 years.

The Jaguars under rookie NFL coach Urban Meyer are a tire fire. Jacksonville was flagged for having 12 men on the field on back-to-back plays, a befuddling pair of penalties given their bye last week with extra time to prepare. That just about summarizes how Urban Meyer’s first year as an NFL head coach is going.

*Broncos 17, Washington Football Team 10*
Broncos safety Justin Simmons continues to be one of the best players not talked about nearly enough. He smacked Washington TE Ricky Seals-Jones to force one incompletion on a fourth-and-1, picked off two passes and had seven solo tackles. The Broncos’ defense gives them a chance in most games. QB Teddy Bridgewater proved he can be functional against a poor team as the Broncos snapped a four-game losing streak against solid opposition. He was 19 of 26 for 213 yds and one TD with no interceptions. Broncos dealing Von Miller for picks to the Rams means they’re thinking QB in 2022 draft. Next up for Denver: Dallas. WFT gets to be stomped on by the Bucs.

*Panthers 19, Falcons 13*
Carolina stopped the bleeding of a four-game losing streak with 203 rushing yds. After being benched in Week 7, Panthers QB Sam Darnold left this week’s game in the Q4 with a concussion. He’s the Panthers’ leading rusher.

Falcons’ Matt Ryan gave an anemic performance: 20 of 27 for just 146 yds. Had one TD pass and two interceptions. The Falcons meet the Saints in New Orleans next week.

*Titans 34, Colts 31 (OT)*
After throwing one interception through Indianapolis’s first seven games, QB Carson Wentz threw two in the final eight minutes on Sunday. When the Colts signed Wentz, they believed Coach Frank Reich, who worked closely with Wentz during his best days in Philadelphia, could summon his best football without the facepalm-worthy mistakes he made with troubling frequency for the Eagles. Wentz had avoided major mistakes for the most part, but on Sunday he showed it’s still unwise to trust him.

Muting the joy was that Titans’ star RB Derrick Henry is lost for the regular season. He broke a bone in his foot and will have surgery. It sucks for Henry because he was on pace to lead the league in rushing for a third straight year.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 8 in the NFL* Part three of THREE posts
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, and local media: Nov 02, 2021

*Rams 38, Texans 22*
It was another massive day from Rams receiver Cooper Kupp, who helped the Rams race to a 38-0 lead through three quarters with 115 yds and a TD. It was his fifth 100-yard game of the season. Star pass rusher Aaron Donald and the Rams defense held the Texans to less than 100 yds when the starters were pulled early in the 4th quarter.

The Houston Texans are just as bad as everybody expected. The Texans won their opener against Jacksonville, then lost QB Tyrod Taylor in their next game. They have lost every game since, by an average margin of 19.7 points. The Texans began the year with a string of respectable, if overmatched, efforts. The exit of RB Mark Ingram II, and perhaps more veterans before the trade deadline, could leave Coach David Culley in an impossible - and ugly - situation.

*Steelers 15, Browns 10*
Cleveland dropped to 4-4, further proof the Odell Beckham Jr.-Baker Mayfield marriage never did work. Ben Roethlisberger continues to own the Browns, even as a shell of his former self. Didn’t light it up statistically (22 of 34, 266 yds, one TD), but didn’t turn it over. Steelers ran it 32 times for 115 yds. The more rushing attempts for the Steelers, the better chance Big Ben has of winning.

*Jets 34, Bengals 31*
Last week, Cincinnati became the talk of the league when it throttled the Ravens in Baltimore. Then came Sunday, and the Bengals suffered the biggest upset of the season. In his first NFL start, Jets backup Mike White outplayed the sizzling Joe Burrow, throwing for 405 yds and three TDs on a remarkable 37-of-45 passing. Bengals receiver Ja’Marr Chase (three catches on nine targets) was neutralized.

White became the second QB in NFL history to throw for at least 400 yds in his starting debut, joining Cam Newton. He played with confidence and swagger, even catching a two-point conversion on a trick play. The Dallas Cowboys drafted White in the fifth round in 2018 after a prolific college career at Western Kentucky. Jets fans, accustomed to blemishes even at their brightest moments, may wonder why the offense looked so much better with White than Zach Wilson, the QB they chose at No. 2 in April.

The Bengals’ loss made it a fruitful bye week for the Ravens, who reclaimed first place in the AFC North. The Bengals should still be taken seriously - all three of their losses have been by three points. But Sunday’s unnecessary and unexpected loss will leave a question mark.

*Eagles 44, Lions 6*
Philadelphia fans were clamoring for Coach Nick Sirianni to run the ball. Against the still-winless Lions, they got their wish. QB Jalen Hurts threw only 14 times as a host of backs bashed away for 236 yds and four TDs on a combined 46 rush attempts. At 3-5, though, the Eagles should probably be sellers at the trade deadline.

*Cowboys 20, Vikings 16*
Dallas pulled off a big win without Dak Prescott. The untested and untrusted Cooper Rush stood tall with a remarkable 24 for 40, 325-yard performance with two TDs and one interception. Despite some questionable throws, he was not the immediate disaster so many feared. This was commendable, as the Vikings shut down Dallas’ running game while Dallas OC Kellen Moore kept calling runs on first down that couldn’t gain more than a couple of yds. It also meant the Dallas defense had to hold up against Kirk Cousins and Dalvin Cook.

Rush was remarkably effective on third down. Dallas at one point in the Q4 had converted six of thirteen third downs, while the Cowboys defense really put the clamps on the Vikings, who were held to one of eleven, including ten failed third downs in a row.

The rookie QB was helped by Amari Cooper, who led all Dallas receivers with 122 yds and a TD, while CeeDee Lamb had 112 yds. Micah Parsons was the big hammer on defense, racking up 11 tackles, including four for a loss. Ezekiel Elliott was largely bottled up most of the game, but his 15-yard pass reception on third and eleven kept the winning TD drive alive. But no one stood bigger than Cooper Rush. Cowboys fans will be forever grateful.

One bad note for Dallas: NFL interception leader Trayvon Diggs exited the game with a sprained ankle.

Without Prescott on the opposite side, Kirk Cousins had every chance to beat Dallas. Instead, he was 23 of 35 for 184 yds and Minnesota couldn’t put up enough points. The Vikings averaged 4.6 yds per play. The team has always had some very good players, but unfortunately the fans can’t fire the owners and management.

*Monday Night Football: Chiefs 20, Giants 17*
This was supposed to be a get-right game. Instead there are more questions than answers. Monday night’s game between the KC Chiefs and NY Giants is an example of what happens when a movable object meets a stoppable force. Right from the start - when an impressive 13-play Chiefs drive ended with another tipped-ball interception deep in the opponent’s territory - we were treated to a lackluster performance.

The defense played well enough to keep KC in front...but just barely. Luckily, the Giants turned out to be slightly worse than the Chiefs. Despite winning the game, this was not a victory for KC, who entered the season with higher expectations than squeaking out a nail-biter against the Giants.


----------



## jerry old

Chiefs  lackluster entry was a surprise... saw a item where Mahomes was wearing eyeglasses for reading?

Quarterbacks pat their foot when their about to be sacked, they intend to run in the direction where their patting their foot.
Poor Cardinal QB was patting both feet, At The Same Time when Cards played Green Bay.
I had never seen that before


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 9 Predictions* Pt 1 of THREE
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, local media: Nov. 4, 2021 All times Eastern.
_Added notes: lethe200 briefly outlines upcoming Week 10 opponents as teams fight to stay in position for the playoffs._

Player updates: LA Rams added Pro Bowl LB Von Miller to an already tremendous defense. Miami did not trade for Deshaun Watson. Odell Beckham Jr. is on waivers from the Browns. The Titans will try to win their remaining games without Derrick Henry. Aaron Rodgers’s positive COVID test has reversed KC’s odds of beating his Packers.

_Byes: Buccaneers, Seahawks, Lions, Washington_

*Sunday’s Best Games
Tennessee Titans at LA Rams, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Rams
Titans Derrick Henry’s foot surgery will keep him out at least six weeks, devastating for the Titans (6-2), whose workhouse RB had a league-high 237 touches. His replacement, veteran Adrian Peterson, 36, may not find success against the Rams (7-1), who just added Von Miller to an already formidable defensive front. Throwing against LA won’t be any easier, with Titans’ Ryan Tannehill having to account for Jalen Ramsey in the secondary.

Tennessee can still be a playoff team if receivers AJ Brown and Julio Jones get healthy. Brown is out for Wk 9 but Jones was activated. The one piece of good news is that Derrick Henry’s surgery went well. But this is probably not a game that will help the Titans’ stay atop the AFC South. Week 10 will bring the Saints, in a toss-up for Tennessee.

LAR is mortgaging its future to grab the Lombardi Trophy this year. Another plus: so far the injury bug has not seriously hurt the Rams. Adding an aging Von Miller was pretty much a gift from Denver (who will pay his 2021 salary); Miller may have lost a step or two, but rushing in concert with Aaron Donald and Leonard Floyd is a nightmare scenario for the toughest QB anywhere, anytime. Miller would love to have a second SB ring, and joining LAR improves his odds no end. After this game, LAR faces the Niners, none of whom have dealt with Von Miller before. It should be interesting.

Rams GM Les Snead has already been heralded for freeing Matthew Stafford from the Lions’ basement. If the Miller deal succeeds as well, the fans are counting it as worthwhile. Stafford has helped make the LAR offense almost as potent as the defense. WR Cooper Kupp was recognized as the NFC Offensive Player of the Month for his October performance – his second time winning in 2021. In October, Kupp had 38 receptions, 557 yds, and 5 TDs.

*Cleveland Browns at Cincinnati Bengals, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bengals
The Bengals (5-3) will be eager to show that their loss to the Jets was a fluke. After rushing for a mere 41 yds last week - its lowest total this season - Cincinnati will find a challenge against the Browns’ sixth-ranked rushing defense. Dealing with the Browns will be a good warm-up for the Bengals’ Week 10’s game vs the Raiders, whose D is similar. Burrow needs to be good this week and even better next week, to match LVR’s Derek Carr pass for pass.

This is a must-win for the Browns (4-4), who are in last place in the AFC North and face an almost-insurmountable battle if they lose again to a divisional opponent. Cleveland pass rusher Myles Garrett, the league’s sack leader (10.5), will be motivated to add Joe Burrow to his QB graveyard. The Browns’ sense of urgency about moving out of last place should compel them to at least keep the score tight. In Week 10 the Browns will meet the steadily advancing Patriots.

Odell Beckham Jr. has been released by Cleveland: he must clear waivers and his high salary is also a consideration. Injuries have slowed him, and he’s rumored as being borderline disruptive in the locker room. Beckham can’t sign with whatever team he wants unless he clears waivers. In order the first dozen teams to claim OD2 are: Detroit Lions, Miami Dolphins, Houston Texans, Jacksonville Jaguars, New York Jets, New York Giants, Washington, Philadelphia Eagles, Seattle Seahawks, Chicago Bears and Atlanta Falcons, with the Niners rounding out the top 12 teams.

*GBay Packers at KC, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: KC
KC (4-4) is not a good team at the moment. The defense has been atrocious, allowing the fourth-most passing yds (2,158) and the eighth-most rushing yds (974). Patrick Mahomes has thrown a league-high 10 interceptions trying to compensate for everyone else’s mistakes. But KC zoomed from +2.5 underdogs to -7.5 favorites with the news that Aaron Rodgers would miss this game after testing positive for the coronavirus.

Still, even without TE Robert Tonyan (knee injury), rookie backup Packers QB Jordan Love should have targets to cut through a meager defense in his first NFL start. The Packers (7-1) have receivers Davante Adams and Allen Lazard back. Week 10 could be interesting, with Seahawks QB Russell Wilson determined to make his return against GBay after finger surgery. Will Rodgers be there to oppose him, or not? Stay tuned.

For Week 10 KC meets the Raiders next. In a turnaround from KC being atop the AFC West division and the Raiders fighting to stay out of the basement of it, in 2021 it's the other way 'round. To say KC fans are bitter about this would be putting it mildly; losing to the Raiders is considered almost as bad as losing a Super Bowl. The two divisional rivals will meet twice over the next month. If emotion can flip KC's season, the KC/Raider games Weeks 10 and 13 should produce a tough fight, even if the Chiefs can't pull off a win (or two). At the very least the Chiefs would love to play spoiler against LVegas.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 9 Predictions* Pt 2 of THREE
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, local media: Nov. 4, 2021 All times Eastern.
_Added notes: lethe200 briefly outlines upcoming Week 10 opponents as teams fight to stay in position for the playoffs._

*Arizona Cardinals at SF 49ers, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: 49ers _(lethe200 note: ?!?! Seriously???)_
What a difference a week makes. The Cardinals (7-1) were undefeated through seven games, but a loss to the Packers last week and injuries to cornerstone players forced oddsmakers to downgrade AZ to an underdog this week. QB Kyler Murray (ankle) and WR DeAndre Hopkins are day-to-day, while center Rodney Hudson (rib) is questionable. DE JJ Watt (shoulder; surgery) is done for the year. Even if Colt McCoy has to step in for Murray, the Cardinals have enough offensive firepower to handle the 49ers (3-4), especially if Arizona’s defense makes QB Jimmy Garoppolo struggle.

Week 10 should be easier for AZ: they face the Panthers.

Even if AZ’s Murray and Hopkins stagger off the field after half the game is over, it’s hard for this Niners fan to take seriously anyone who thinks SF can easily handle AZ. The Niners are struggling with far more serious offense and defense injuries, having to list this week their only two good recent weapons, RB Elijah Mitchell and WR Deebo Samuel, as out for Wk 9. Also out is elite pass rusher Dee Ford (concussion; back injury).

On the good side, TE George Kittle returns – hopefully not prematurely as he did before – but he may be rusty after three weeks on IR. SF’s D will be helped by the return of outside LB Azeez Al-Shaair, whose play has been outstanding. DT Trent Williams remains day-to-day although he practiced on Thursday, and the secondary remains weak. Niner fans will be anxious to see if coach Kyle Shanahan continues his improved playcalling from Chicago last week, or relapses into predictability again.

Niners need a win, as their chances against the Rams in Week 10 are slim unless Stafford breaks a leg and half the Rams D goes into quarantine.

*Sunday’s Other Games
Houston Texans at Miami Dolphins, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Dolphins
The Texans decided to once again help an opponent and traded their best RB, Mark Ingram, which infuriated their top receiver Brandin Cooks. QB Tyrod Taylor’s return to the field for the first time since Week 2 may not help the team’s mood. When Week 10 rolls around the Texans can then lose to the Titans, if anyone is paying attention.

Miami played hard vs the Bills last week before losing. The trade deadline passed, with Tua Tagovailoa still the starting Dolphins QB. What happens next year is anyone’s guess. But expect the Dolphins (1-7) to end a seven-game losing streak in Week 9. Their remaining schedule is on the softer side, starting with the Panthers for Week 10.

*Denver Broncos at Dallas Cowboys, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
The Cowboys (6-1) showed last week they could win without Dak Prescott, and he might take a day off against the Broncos (4-4), too. Denver traded linebacker Von Miller to the Rams this week in a white-flag move for the teetering franchise. It’s an obvious sign the Broncos will be looking to draft a QB in 2022.

Dallas CB Trevon Diggs and left tackle Tyron Smith are both questionable with ankle injuries, butnot even Bronco fans doubt the Cowboys will cover the spread easily. Week 10 brings the Falcons to Dallas, and we will see which version of the Eagles will show up in Denver.

*Atlanta Falcons at New Orleans Saints, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Saints
Jameis Winston tore his left ACL and will miss the remainder of the season for the Saints (5-2). If Taysom Hill is still in the concussion protocol, journeyman Trevor Siemian will start at QB against the Falcons (3-4). While Coach Sean Payton and the offense adapt to yet another QB change, the Saints will lean on their defense, which has allowed the league’s second-lowest points total (128). The Saints could use a win over the Falcons to keep pace with the Bucs. TBay's Week 10 opponent is the Bears, while the Saints will have a tougher opponent in Week 10 with the Titans.

The Saints need to focus on containing Atlanta’s rookie TE Kyle Pitts, since the Falcons will be without receiver Calvin Ridley, who stepped away from the team to attend to his mental health. Ridley has 31 catches for 281 yards with two touchdowns this season, both team highs for Atlanta. The Falcons are stuck in the NFC South basement, and with a Week 10 game vs Dallas, look likely to stay there.

*NE Patriots at Carolina Panthers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
The Patriots (4-4) are riding a two-game win streak on the strength of an offense finding a rhythm, and a schedule that’s hit a weak stretch. Damien Harris has rushed for 100 yds in two of the last three games and has scored a TD in four consecutive weeks. Hunter Henry, one of two TEs the Patriots signed in free agency this off-season, has scored a TD in four of the last five games. Rookie QB Mac Jones has looked more comfortable under center. After this game, NE faces the Browns, who are having a tougher-than-expected 2021.

The Panthers (4-4) listed QB Sam Darnold as questionable (concussion). It’s unlikely his backup, PJ Walker, will find success against a Bill Belichick defense. If the Panthers are lucky, Darnold will return and be in good form by Week 10, when they meet the AZ Cardinals who will be looking to stay ahead of the star-powered Rams.

*Buffalo Bills at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
The Bills (5-2) are one of the best NFL teams while the Jaguars (1-6) are one of the worst. Josh Allen and the Buffalo offense should feast on a Jag defense allowing the fifth-most passing yds per game (278.1). Trevor Lawrence and the Jaguars’ offense will struggle against the Bills’ top-ranked defense (1,883 yds allowed). If Buffalo loses an upset, it will be due to sleepwalking.

Buffalo's Week 9 vs the Jags starts a short breather, with Week 10 Jets and Week 11 Colts. Then it toughens up a bit, but still looks likely to keep Buffalo atop the AFC East. The Jaguars struggle with the Colts in Week 10, but it shouldn't be too hard for them to stay ahead of the Texans who are mired in last place in the AFC South.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 9 Predictions* Pt 3 of THREE
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, local media: Nov. 4, 2021 All times Eastern.
_Added notes: lethe200 briefly outlines upcoming Week 10 opponents as teams fight to stay in position for the playoffs. _

*LVegas Raiders at Giants, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Raiders
The Raiders (5-2) offense is talented enough to score against the Giants (2-6). LVR released WR Henry Ruggs III, due to his role in a fatal car crash/DUI. Ruggs averaged 19.5 yards per catch on 24 receptions this season, playing a key role. He’ll be missed, with backup Zay Jones expected to take over. The Raiders enjoy a varied receiving corps that gets plenty of receptions, including star TE Darren Waller, starter Bryan Edwards, and slot man Hunter Renfrow. QB Derek Carr takes full advantage of it these post-Gruden days.

The Raiders mustn’t get caught looking ahead, as this is a soft part of their schedule. In Week 13 they meet Dallas, a more complete team in both offense and defense, and the difference might turn out to be coaching.

NYG’s Daniel Jones could again be without his top targets, who were forced out of last week’s loss to KC by injuries. Rookie Kadarius Toney is day-to-day with thumb/ankle injuries, but definitely out are Saquon Barkley, Sterling Shepard (quad) and Dante Pettis (put on IR). It’s still unknown if Kenny Golladay (knee) will return from a three-game absence although he was at practice Friday. The Giants’ OL is a major reason for their young QB’s lack of impact, and the improved Raiders pass rush is cause for justifiable concern among NYG fans.

The Giants have a bye in Week 10 before facing the Bucs.

*Minnesota Vikings at Baltimore Ravens, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Ravens
Can the Vikings (3-4) contain the Ravens (5-2), after they could not even beat Dallas’s backup QB last week? Lamar Jackson will salivate over competing against Minnesota’s defense. Baltimore receivers Sammy Watkins (hamstring) and RB Latavius Murray (ankle) will not play, however.

Two months into the 2021 season, Lamar Jackson’s 225 attempts — just over 32 per game — are the most he’s ever thrown over a season’s first seven games as an NFL quarterback. He’s averaging 277.6 passing yards per game, completing 64.9% of his passes and averaging 8.6 yds per attempt, all career-best marks through seven games.

The risky downside of a more pass-first approach: the 21 sacks he’s taken are also the most he’s ever had at this point in the season. Jackson was taken down five times in the Ravens’ Week 7 loss to the Cincinnati Bengals, tying a career high. If he can avoid serious injury, the Ravens should have little trouble covering the spread. If not......backup Tyler Huntley will have to prove he deserves the title “Lamar Jackson Light”.

Ravens enjoy a powder-puff schedule in the next few weeks, with Week 10 allowing them the Dolphins, then the Bears and the Browns. Vikings may find their Week 10 opponent, the Chargers, more difficult. It gets worse for Minnesota in Week 11 when archrival GBay comes to town.

*LA Chargers at Philadelphia Eagles, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Chargers
Fans of the Chargers (4-3) should be concerned despite being the favorite. LAC’s defense has allowed the second-most rushing yds this season (1,116), a flaw that has been on display in back-to-back losses. Chargers Coach Brandon Staley is considered one of the best defensive minds in the league, but expect upcoming opponents – including the Vikings ahead in Week 10 and Steelers in Week 11 – to exploit his team until he adjusts.

The Eagles (3-5) had their best rushing game of the season against the Lions last week, running for 236 yds without the starting back Miles Sanders (ankle), who was placed on IR. The underdog Eagles could ride back-up RBs Boston Scott and Jordan Howard to an upset over LAC. A win would give them an emotional lift that could help as they go against Week 10 Broncos and Week 11 Saints.

*Monday Night’s Matchup
Chicago Bears at Pittsburgh Steelers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Steelers
Justin Fields’s highlight TD scramble last Sunday happened because the Bears’ OL, which has allowed the most sacks in the NFL (30), again broke down and forced the rookie QB to escape the pocket.

The Bears (3-5) drafted Fields 11th overall this year in part because of his ability to make unscripted plays, but Chicago’s faulty pass protection leaves him without other options. The Steelers (4-3) traded their pass rusher Melvin Ingram to KC this week but even without him, Pittsburgh should rattle the young passer and cover the spread.

Pittsburgh is on a hot streak of its own. After a frustrating 1-3 start, the Steelers won three straight to climb above .500, their most recent victory a gutty 15-10 win against the Browns. But a peek behind the numbers shows Pittsburgh’s overall performance this season still leaves a lot to be desired.

Pittsburgh averages 5.2 yards per play, eighth-lowest mark in the NFL. That improves to just 5.5 yards per play over the past three games, still a below-average mark. The Steelers are also in the bottom third of the league in down-conversion rate (68%, 28th). Only the Houston Texans are worse.

The Bears will have a bye week, then for Week 11 go up against the Ravens. Meanwhile, the Steelers should keep the Lions winless in Week 10.

*Thursday’s Matchup
Colts 45, Jets 30*
The Colts won behind three passing TDs from Wentz and 172 rushing yds and a score from RB Jonathan Taylor. RB Nyheim Hines rushed for 74 yds and a TD.

Jets backup Mike White, who did so well last week and was making his second start as Zach Wilson’s knee heals, injured his forearm and left the game in the first half. Josh Johnson, a veteran journeyman, stepped in and played well, throwing for 317 yds, three TDs and an interception. Still, it’s hard for a team to win a game, or even cover a spread, when its defense allows 260 rushing yds. That doesn’t help an offense adjusting to QB instability.

Next up for Colts: the hapless Jaguars. The Jets get to be trampled by the Bills.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200 post, 'LA Rams added Pro Bowl LB Von Miller to an already tremendous defense.'
That should put the Rams in the Super Bowl
Still think Stafford is not a trustworthy QB

I will have to start paying attention to Titans; Feelslikefar says 'yea.'
But, the AFC North with their dogfights  make it difficult to watch other AFC games  

Dom M is hoping that none vaccinated Green Bay QB won't play so KC can return to their  winning ways.


----------



## Irwin

Let's see what games I get...

11:00AM: Denver at Dallas. Denver's gonna get creamed, but I might watch it on my computer so I can do other things at the same time. I don't care who wins.
2:00PM: Chargers vs. Eagles. Same. I'll might watch part of it, but really don't care who wins.
2:00PM: Green Bay at KC. Meh. I liked Green Bay until Aaron Rogers' latest vax fiasco. He's not playing and I'm not watching.
6:20PM: Titans at Rams. Derrick Henry is out for the season, so what could have been a great game could instead be a blowout. I'll watch some of it. I'll probably take a look at 60 Minutes first. Let's see what they're covering...

How Daniel Ortega tightened his grip on power in Nicaragua
The MASS model of community-focused architecture
Yuval Noah Harari on the future of the human race
Those look like interesting stories. I'll probably watch on my computer while doing other things during the commercials.


----------



## jerry old

Watched Cowboys inability to pickup linebacker blitz and the resulting confusion of Prescott.

Bengals vs Browns-not available on TV-  really wanted to see that 

Late tonight:
Titans uniform closely resembles Ravens, the method of defense is also Ravenlike.
Lot of teams had a bad day, no particular reason, just a bad day-it happens.
Your allowed two bad days per season, a third will take  you out of playoffs.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Watching the Packers and KC game.
They showed a shot of Jordan Love's Mother and Girlfriend sitting in the stadium.
Looked like 'nose-bleed' seats up against a wall, way up.

Is this the best Green Bay could do for his family and friend?

Kind of sad.


----------



## Lethe200

Sigh. Raiders lost to the Giants. LVR will have to cancel all its bye weeks from now on - their record is TERRIBLE after a bye week.

Per SB Nation: "The Raiders are now 2-1 under interim head coach Rich Bisaccia. The Raiders are now 3-16 in the game after their bye since 2003. It’s the worst mark in the NFL during that stretch."

Even worse, not only did they stink up the stadium, they ended with a bunch of players banged up. And next week they play KC, who would dearly love to stick it to the Raiders. They would take great joy in kicking them when they're down, LOL!

Gaaaahhhhh. Hope the Niners do better vs the Cards. It's not looking good over there so far.

Parity is a wonderful thing, making for spirited competition.....until your favorite team(s) lose. Ain't that always the case?

If all else fails, I guess I'll have to watch the Golden State Warriors NBA game tonight. Maybe one of my teams will win today


----------



## Irwin

The Bronco's kicked the Cowboy's ass!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Wife is a little down that her team, the 49ers, lost another game.
She has been a fan since her cousin played and was a coach for the 49ers back in the day.
Still follows and cheers for them.
So I'll be watching the Titans game by myself.

Hoping Adrian Peterson helps us win.


----------



## JustBonee

Titans  -  Cardinals  Super Bowl anyone?

Both teams seem on a mission.


----------



## AnnieA

Irwin said:


> The Bronco's kicked the Cowboy's ass!




They did and the most-of-the-game 30-0 score more accurately tells the story of the game than the 30-16 ending.


----------



## jerry old

Like Raiders QB Carr, yesterday he was in la-la land; in the current  NFL, your QB can't have a bad day
Mahomes is wandering around in the wilderness, a lost child, but he will return to his former self-yes? YES.
(KC is of interest as their doing the best they can-but far inferior to what they have shown they can do.)

Josh Allen was asleep yesterday, throwing the ball to the other team-it happens.
The Rams have an awesome team, they too went to sleep (Stafford ?)
(The Cardinals QB needs more seasoning to deal with a potentially Super Bowl season.)

Cowboys had a systems failure: QB, wide receivers, Offensive line, coaches inability to alter game plan;
the defense viewed  their peers sleeping, "Yea, us go night, night too'...
(Were use to their lay-down behavior.)

As fans, we do not understand why our teams can stink, then next Sunday return to their winning  ways.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL* *Week 9  *Pt 1 of 3
Week 9 continued wild and woolly. Three division-leading teams got an open-hand slap to their faces. All three teams are led by top-tier QBs – yet on Sunday, all three were awful.
NY Times/WashPost/SB Nation/SI/Local media Nov. 10, 2021

*Broncos 30, Cowboys 16. *
Dallas suffered an inexplicable loss. Last week back-up QB Cooper Rush filled in and the Cowboys looked like the NFL’s best team. Dak Prescott returned and they couldn’t get out of their own way. The Denver Broncos, last seen barely beating Washington at home and trading Von Miller, threatened to shut out the Cowboys in a lopsided victory that wasn’t close. Still, the Cowboys are the cream of the NFC East and should make it into the playoffs.

The Broncos, meanwhile, may not be dead despite declaring their intention to look toward the future by trading Miller. At 5-4, they are only a half-game out of first place in the AFC West. And at plus-34, they have the best point differential in that competitive division.

*Jaguars 9, Bills 6. *
This was even uglier than the score implies. The game's one bright note was that Jacksonville’s Josh Allen became the first player in NFL history to sack a QB with the same name … Buffalo’s Josh Allen. The Jags’ Allen also became the first player to intercept a QB of the same name, even adding a fumble recovery to his day.

QB Allen did himself no favors with two costly interceptions. The Bills need to find a ground game. Aside from Allen the team only ran nine times for 22 yds. The most troubling sign? Their nemesis, the Patriots (5-4), are just a half-game back in the division and peaking. The loss may doom Buffalo’s chance of grabbing that bye: they now have three AFC losses, which could be poison for tiebreaker purposes.

*Giants 23, Raiders 16. *
In one sense the Raiders “outplayed” the Giants as they won the yardage advantage 403 to 245. But NY generated three turnovers to LV’s one, and the latter couldn’t get anything going in the Red Zone (six tries: only one TD). Raiders QB Derek Carr threw two interceptions to Giants safety Xavier McKinney, one a pick-6. Carr’s accuracy was uncharacteristically off; he recorded a season-low 68.2% adjusted completion and his PFF rating was 43.9, the lowest he's received since 2017.

The loss was costly. The AFC West has turned into the most competitive division, the four teams separated by mere fractions. Chargers and Raiders are 5-3, while Chiefs and Broncos are 5-4.

The Giants are now 3-6, still missing Saquon Barkley (who sat out after testing positive for the coronavirus, which did provide some variance from his missing games because of an ankle injury). QB Daniel Jones completed 15 of 20 passes for 110 yds and no interceptions, showing he has taken major strides in improving three of his weakest attributes: accuracy, decision-making and ball security. RB Devontae Booker, 99 yds on 21 carries, nearly matched Jones’s passing yds (110 yds on 20 attempts) with his legs.

Player update: Raiders have cut 1st-round pick CB Damon Arnette after a social media post showing him waiving multiple guns and threatening someone. Last week the team cut WR Henry Ruggs over a fatal DUI crash. To fill the hole left by Ruggs, veteran receiver DeSean Jackson was signed after being released by the Rams last week.

*Browns 41, Bengals 16. *
Cleveland is built to thwart 2021 NFL defenses, which are universally perching two safeties deep to eliminate the big play. The Browns operate with a 1950’s mentality: they run. Defenses have no choice but to respect RB Nick Chubb by creeping a safety into the box; he is averaging 5.8 YPC.

This frees up Baker Mayfield to hit his receivers deep, which he did with a 60-yard TD pass to Donovan Peoples-Jones off play-action early in Q2 to put Cleveland up 21-7. Mayfield did everything he needed for the win, passing for 218 yds on 14 of 21 attempts with a pair of TD passes, no interceptions.

The Browns (5-4) have also developed a defense that has a hard-hat mentality. Denzel Ward is quietly developing into one of the best shutdown CBs in the league. With a sly tick of hesitation Sunday, Ward baited Burrow into forcing an end zone throw to Ja’Marr Chase, then jumped the route and ran back 99 yds for a pick-6. The loss dropped the Bengals (5-4) into a tie with Cleveland, as both chase the Steelers and Ravens.

*Chiefs 13, Packers 7*
Rookie Jordan Love played because Aaron Rodgers tested positive this week, setting off a media storm. The reigning league MVP could return to the team as early as Saturday if he provides two negative tests in a 48-hour span and shows no symptoms, which would make him available against the Seattle Seahawks. His return could help the Packers (7-2) play catch-up against the Cardinals (8-1) and Rams (7-2) for the top seed.

But there were moments of optimism. Love showed athleticism and a strong arm, traits which give him a shot at being great. He came alive in Q4 to finish 19 of 34 on his passing attempts for 190 yds, although GBay looked especially ineffectual on third down, converting just two of 12 chances against an awful KC defense.

KC’s plan on defense was simple: Blitz the life out of Love. Steve Spagnuolo, KC defensive coordinator, dared Love to make split-second decisions. Spagnuolo won that bet a lot more often than he lost it, with Love taking seven hits and often forced to let it fly deep up the sideline. Patrick Mahomes remains in a slump (see free access article: https://www.arrowheadpride.com/2021...o-fix-quarterback-patrick-mahomes-nfl-week-10). He completed 20 of 37 passes against the Packers for just 166 yds, with the Chiefs totaling only 237.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL* *Week 9  *Pt 2 of 3
NY Times/WashPost/SB Nation/SI/Local media Nov. 10, 2021

*Titans 28, Rams 16*
After routing Jacksonville, outlasting Buffalo, demolishing KC and thwarting Indianapolis, Tennessee beat the Rams. Even without Derrick Henry, Titans find ways to win. The Titans’ imposing defensive front ensured a fifth consecutive win to remain atop as the AFC’s only seven-win team, at the midway point. After LAR had allowed only eight sacks this season, Tennessee sacked Stafford five times, harassed him throughout, and held the high-scoring Rams without a TD until the final 24 seconds.

The Titans are an odd team. They have allowed more yds per play this season than they have gained, a trend that continued Sunday night (4.7 to 3.5). Their last loss was to the Jets, which is mind-boggling in itself.

Von Miller sat out this game with his sore ankle, and though the Rams (7-2) remain a strong contender, they dropped a game behind the AZ Cardinals — who won the teams’ first meeting — in the NFC West.

The Titans’ path to the #1 seed and its home-field advantage, ever more valuable in an expanded postseason configuration that awards only one first-round bye, is manageable. Their only solid opponents coming up are NE and Pittsburgh. Still, upsets are always possible, especially this year.

*Cardinals 31, 49ers 17.*
With a chance to salvage its season against injury-riddled Arizona, SF’s first string was embarrassed on prime-time TV by AZ’s second-stringers, led by Colt McCoy at QB and Antoine Wesley (who?) at receiver. SF’s unique claim of non-home advantage continued: in their last 12 home games they are 1-11. QB Jimmy G didn’t lose this game for them, although he didn’t help his receivers much with poorly placed passes that left them open to punishing hits.

This time it was SF’s D falling flat on their collective faces. Supposedly their #1 strength, it crumbled this week. There was no pass rush, no QB pressure, no stopping runs or passes. The tackling was abysmal.

Rumblings against HC Kyle Shanahan are growing louder, but similar to LV Raiders’ Jon Gruden situation, Shanahan has 6 yrs remaining on a guaranteed contract. Like Gruden’s contract, Kyle has final say on everything – from the hiring of the GM to the draft.

Shanahan is 32-40 as HC and has not made the playoffs in any season but the Super Bowl run. His decision to trade three #1 picks to move up and take rookie QB Trey Lance may pay off in the future, but so far all it has done is derail a team many expected to compete for the Super Bowl. The Niners now have no first round picks until 2024.

The smart gossip says the patsy to be fired will be GM John Lynch, who just two years ago won PWFA Exec of the Year for the Niners’ turnaround 2019 almost-Super Bowl season. To fans, that feels like a lifetime ago. WashPost described this game as “Niners Are In A Death Spiral”. Ouch!

*Chargers 27, Eagles 24.*
Underlying the weekend’s strangeness, the Chargers drove 98 yds on one possession, from their 1 to the other 1 – without scoring any points. For most of Sunday, it seemed the Chargers would lose their third straight, but Justin Herbert again proved worthy of inclusion in top-tier NFL QBs. With 6 minutes left, Herbert started from his own 25-yard line and led a 15-play FG drive to win. For the game he completed 32 of 38 passes for 356 yds, two TDs and a 123.2 rating. Herbert is the first QB in NFL history to reach 600 completions in his first 25 starts.

Jalen Hurts played a solid game for Philadelphia, completing 11 of 17 passes for 162 yds and a score while adding 62 yds on 10 carries. Rookie WR Devonta Smith had 116 yds and a TD on five catches, but Philadelphia’s record fell to 3-6.

Despite the loss, the Eagles came out ahead! The Eagles are invested in the Colts’ success this season because of how they were compensated in the Wentz trade. They received a third-round pick in 2021 and a conditional second-round pick in 2022. That 2022 pick becomes a first-rounder if Wentz plays 75% of the Colts’ regular season snaps, or 70% of snaps if the Colts make the playoffs.

Carson Wentz did his old team a favor Thursday night: they beat the Jets. Their 4-5 record is enough to keep pace with the Titans, who must win the AFC South without injured RB Derrick Henry.

The Eagles have their own pick, plus the first-rounder they got from the Dolphins when Miami moved up to draft Jaylen Waddle in April. Given the Dolphins’ sad 2-7 record, that Miami pick could be a huge asset. With Wentz playing 99% of Indianapolis’s snaps, the Eagles are in good position to add that third first-round pick in 2022.

*Patriots 24, Panthers 6.*
Coach Bill Belichick has yet another team (5-4) peaking at the perfect time. NE ran 39 times, threw just 18 times and had Panthers QB Sam Darnold (26.3 passer rating) seeing more ghosts than ever. Bill Belichick continued his habit of making Darnold miserable, who threw three interceptions. The best came from Jamie Collins, the hyper-athletic linebacker in his third Patriots stint, who leaped incredibly high to snag a Darnold pass that would have been out of reach for 99% of linemen.

Carolina’s season promises to get worse as Darnold is expected to miss several weeks with a partially broken scapula. Backup quarterback PJ Walker takes over in time to face Week 10 AZ Cardinals, who may take the opportunity to let QB Kyler Murray’s medial ankle sprain rest up another week, as back-up Colt McCoy had no trouble with the flailing Niner D last week.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL* *Week 9  *Pt 3 of 3
NY Times/WashPost/SB Nation/SI/Local media Nov. 10, 2021

*Falcons 27, Saints 25.*
Only time will tell if Atlanta did the right thing by passing on a QB in the 2021 draft. On Sunday, the 36-year-old veteran Matt Ryan kept the Falcons relevant. Ryan hit Cordarrelle Patterson for a 64-yard pass with about a minute left to set up a game-winning FG. This marked Ryan’s 41st career game-winning drive, passing John Elway and Matthew Stafford for seventh on the career list. Previously unknown Falcons’ WR Olamide Zaccheaus caught a beautiful 49-yd pass from Ryan, one of three he caught for the game. Up to Sunday Zaccheaus had caught only one pass for 15 yds in 2021.

More often than not, the Saints (5-3) seem to struggle with the inferior teams but rise to the occasion against the elite competition. Dropped passes were legion and penalties came at inopportune times. Their defense suffered what is hoped to be just a bad night. In an update, Bucs LB Devon White was fined by the NFL $15,450 for unnecessary roughness in causing the season-ending injury to Saints QB Jameis Winston, and $10,300 for taunting.

*Ravens 34, Vikings 31 (OT)*
Lamar Jackson became the first NFL QB this season to win three games after trailing by double-digits, digging the Ravens out of a 17-3, second-quarter hole with both his arm (266 yds, three TDs) and his legs (120 yds on 21 carries). The performance may give Jackson, the 2019 MVP, the edge as the front-runner to win this season’s award. No team is more reliant on any player than the Ravens are on Jackson.

The Vikings (3-5) are struggling in the NFC North, far behind GBay’s 7-2 record. They are ahead of the Bears (3-6) and the winless Lions, but that’s not saying much. Fans are becoming frustrated with the vanilla play-calling that doesn’t take much advantage of QB Kirk Cousins’ strong arm and good receiving corps.

Making matters worse, the Vikings are struggling with the beginnings of a COVID issue as they try to get ready for week 10 vs the Chargers.

*Dolphins 17, Texans 9.*
We hope nobody wasted a Sunday watching any of this game between two teams going nowhere. In week 10 the Ravens will try to peck the Dolphins and the Titans should find a way to step on the Texans.

*Monday Night Football: *
Steelers 29, Bears 27.
QB Ben Roethlisberger and the Steelers caught a series of breaks from the officiating, put together a game-winning drive after falling behind late and got their fourth straight victory, after starting the season 1-3. They pulled to within a game of the first-place Baltimore Ravens in the AFC North. The Steelers benefited from some questionable calls against the Bears, one on a TD nullified by an illegal-block penalty and another on a key taunting call.

Roethlisberger threw two TD passes to rookie TE Pat Freiermuth. Rookie tailback Najee Harris added a TD run and kicker Chris Boswell provided three FGs. His last was a 40-yard FG with 26 seconds remaining to win it for the Steelers.

Bears kicker Cairo Santos missed a 65-yard FG attempt as time expired when the ball fell short. WR Darnell Mooney had a TD run and a TD catch for the Bears, whose record dropped to 3-6. The Bears also scored a Q4 TD on a return of a fumble on a punt return by the Steelers.


----------



## jerry old

Raiders in the news-for all the wrong reasons, Al Davis smiles
Their again pursuing the 'bad boy' title.
Whatever they are, their interesting.

Still think Cleveland will take division crown; it is difficult to discount Steelers and Ravens,
but Cleveland appears to be more consistent.  

Still looks like Rams or Cardinals in Super Bowl from NFC- AFC represented by .
"Where's the Beef?"  The beef is on Rams Offensive and Defensive Lines.

Chief's slump continues,

Houston lost, it is sad when a team becomes a joke:
"Houston lose again."  This is a statement, not a question.


----------



## Lethe200

Hot off the wire report:

*Odell Beckham* has just signed a 1-yr deal with the LA Rams. Aaron Rodgers made a personal pitch to have OD2 join GBay, but it didn't work.

AND

*Cam Newton* reportedly signed a contract with his old team, the Carolina Panthers, through the end of the 2021 season worth up to $10M. He will receive $4.5M guaranteed and $1.5M in an unspecified roster bonus. The remaining value of the contract will be tied up in incentives. This comes from reporting by NFL Network’s Ian Rapoport.


----------



## jerry old

You'll  remember how the press pursued Newton in the locker room after the Panther's loss in the Super Bowl?
No coach, or any other team member came to his aid; I watched, I felt embarrassment of antics of press.
Also, continued question in off season: I always felt this had a lot to do with his demise as a QB. 

Bad Beckham, Beckham killed Cowboys as a rookie, him and his one-handed catcher.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 10 Predictions* Pt 1 of 2
The gulf between the two conferences will show when KC and the LVegas Raiders vie in the jammed AFC West, and the Cleveland Browns try to derail the Patriots, while the Rams roll.
NYT / WashPost / SI / Local media 11/12/2021. All times Eastern.

_Byes: Bears, Bengals, Texans, Giants_

In the NFC, just five teams - the Arizona Cardinals, LA Rams, GBay Packers, TBay Buccaneers and Dallas Cowboys - are legitimate Super Bowl contenders. There’s more parity in the AFC, where the 7-2 Titans have the best record, pacing nine other teams with respectable odds of playing in the NFL’s final game of the season.

That logjam should start to clear Sunday, when LVegas and KC will try to gain ground in the AFC West, where a mere half-game separates first place from last. The Cleveland Browns will be without RB Nick Chubb as they try to stop the streaking NE Patriots, who are creeping up on the Bills’ half-game lead in the AFC East.

*Thursday’s Matchup
Dolphins 22, Ravens 10 *
Miami unexpectedly upset Baltimore in a game fit for Thursday night. An injured Tua Tagovailoa came off the bench in Q3 to relieve an injured Jacoby Brissett to lead the Dolphins (3-7) to their second win in a row. Tagovailoa completed 8 of 13 passes for 158 yds. He also rushed 1 yard for a TD with 2:19 to play in Q4.

The Dolphins’ defense shut down the Ravens’ offense, holding Baltimore (6-3) to 304 total yds and 2 of 14 on third-down attempts. Lamar Jackson completed 26 of 43 passes for 238 yds, a TD in Q4 and an interception that was turned into a pick-6.

*Sunday’s Best Games

KC at LVegas Raiders, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: KC
KC (5-4) and LVegas (5-3) are both trying to keep pace in the AFC West, where the Raiders and Chargers are tied for the division lead. KC has the greater urgency here: a loss drops its odds of reaching the postseason to 34%.

This will be a test of two suspect defenses. KC is 1-4 against AFC teams and its offense has been frustrated when defenses employ two high safeties, goading Patrick Mahomes into 10 interceptions so far. Against Raiders DE Maxx Crosby, who is tied for second-most in QB hits (19), KC might struggle to keep the score close.

The stats show the KC offense continues to chug along despite those uncharacteristic turnovers from QB Patrick Mahomes. KC is scoring 2.4 points per drive this season, the eighth-highest rate in the NFL, with a below-average rate of three-and-outs (22% vs. a 30% league average). According to Football Outsiders, the Chiefs have the 10th-best offense overall after adjusting for strength of schedule, while Pro Football Focus ranks its pass-blocking fifth-best in the league.

The Raiders’ defense is rated just average (14th, per Football Outsiders), so the betting says KC will win a close game. Much depends on whether Raiders Derek Carr rebounds from a mediocre performance last week, when the entire team seemed to get caught looking ahead to tougher games down the road.

*Cleveland Browns at NE Patriots, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
The Patriots (5-4) are riding a three-game winning streak, sniffing at the AFC East lead, and playing with surprising consistency considering rookie QB Mac Jones has finished only two games with a completion percentage below 60%. NE has been able to lean on Damien Harris, who is tied for third in rushing TDs (7) and ranks ninth in yds (547).

Cleveland has a solid run defense (fifth-best, per Football Outsiders) with a formidable pass rush that should be able to handle NE’s average pass-blocking OL enough to rattle QB Mac Jones. The rookie’s completion rate drops from 72% in a clean pocket to 56% when under pressure. His rate of turnover-worthy plays, as graded by Pro Football Focus, increases from 1.2% to 5.7% in those situations.

The Browns (5-4) allow only 84.8 rushing yds per game, a factor that could unbalance the Patriots’ offense. Cleveland’s aggressive defense should carry the win, altho it’s not certain Browns RB Nick Chubb will play after a positive test for coronavirus. Chubb must be symptom free and twice test negative 24 hours apart to be eligible to play Sunday. The Browns (5-4) would also need to activate him by 4p Saturday for Chubb.

*Sunday’s Other Games

Minnesota Vikings at LA Chargers, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Chargers
Winning a close game against the Eagles last week does not hide the fact the Chargers (5-3) still need to fix the worst rushing defense in the league. QB Justin Herbert pulled out a win last week and may need to do it again if Dalvin Cook plays.

Does Minnesota (3-5) play Dalvin Cook after an ex-girlfriend’s civil suit this week accused him of assault and battery? He’s the league’s eighth-leading rusher (554 yds), and with him the Vikes can count on being able to keep the score close until LAC forces its opponents Ds to add another dimension.

*Atlanta Falcons at Dallas Cowboys, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
The Atlanta Sports Curse seems to be fading. Its Major League Baseball team won the World Series, the Georgia Bulldogs are undefeated and ranked No. 1 in the College Football Playoff, and the Falcons (4-4) are surging, winners of three of their last four games.

The Cowboys (6-2), though, can throw salt at all that Sunday. Coming off an embarrassing loss to the Broncos last week, Dallas will have something to prove. Dak Prescott should be better with another week to heal from his calf injury and if the other skill-position players remember how to catch a football, the Cowboys’ offense should succeed against an Atlanta defense that has allowed more than 30 points in three games this season.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 10 Predictions* Pt 2 of 2
NYT / WashPost / SI / Local media 11/12/2021. All times Eastern.

_Byes: Bears, Bengals, Texans, Giants_

*New Orleans Saints at Tennessee Titans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
The Saints (5-3) are marching into Tennessee and bringing their inconsistencies with them. New Orleans has been the toughest team to predict all season, and after winning three straight games, they lost to the inferior Falcons last week. Sure would have been nice to see Titans Derrick Henry vs. Saints Alvin Kamara, but alas, it was not to be.

The Titans (7-2), meanwhile, have been steady, and continued their ascent last week, even without the workhorse RB Derrick Henry. Tennessee’s defense sacked Rams QB Matthew Stafford five times and so could rattle Saints backup Trevor Siemian. The Saints’ defense is strong, but the Titans should be able to take this one if they can score proficiently with their play-action.

*Jacksonville Jaguars at Indianapolis Colts, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Colts
Flukes happen. That the Jaguars (2-6) beat the Bills in Week 9 does not change that Jacksonville is still perhaps one of the worst teams in the league. Repeating that four-sack performance against the Colts (4-5) probably won’t happen because Indianapolis will run often with Jonathan Taylor, who ranks second in the NFL in rushing yds (821) and TDs (8). If the Colts lean on Taylor for offensive production and clock management, they will void the potential for turnovers and miscues that allowed Jacksonville to upset Buffalo.

*Buffalo Bills at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
The Bills (5-3) will be hungry and motivated after their embarrassing loss to the Jaguars, and their defense, which ranks first in fewest passing yds allowed (1,416), should be able to chomp on a Jets (2-6) team that will start an injured backup QB. While 49ers fans cringed at DC DeMeco Ryans’ defense last Sunday, it’s worth noting former Niners DC Robert Saleh was coaching a Jets team that yielded 45 points.

Jets Coach Robert Saleh said Wednesday that Mike White will again start in place of Zach Wilson (knee). White has thrown for five TDs in seven quarters, but got a nerve contusion in his right forearm against the Colts last week. Buffalo should put up most of the points expected in this one.

*Detroit Lions at Pittsburgh Steelers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Steelers
Don’t bet on the Lions (0-8) to finally win their first game this week. The Steelers have allowed the second-fewest yds in the NFL (2,420) and TJ Watt, who has posted the second-most sacks this season (11.5) should be in contention for the Defensive Player of the Year Award. Detroit’s moral victories of playing competitively against good teams have not yet translated to actual wins. Until the Lions show they can both make good calls and execute them late in games, they will continue to justify the spread against them. Steelers coach Mike Tomlin has never lost to Detroit (4-0 after this), nor has any coach this season.

*TBay Buccaneers at Washington Footballers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
A rematch of last season’s NFC wild-card matchup that TBay won 31-23 shouldn’t be as close this time around. The defense that carried the Footballers (2-6) to the playoffs last year has allowed the sixth-most passing yds so far this year. That benefits the Buccaneers (6-2) as Tom Brady ranks second in passing yds (2,650) and first in TDs (25), even with the playing statuses of receiver Antonio Brown (ankle) and TE Rob Gronkowski (back) still unclear.

*Carolina Panthers at Arizona Cardinals, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
The Sam Darnold experiment for the Panthers (4-5) is puttering out. Even before he fractured his shoulder last week against the Patriots, he was tied for first in the league in interceptions (11), and his three turnovers against NE caused Coach Matt Rhule to waffle on calling Darnold the starter moving forward. Now, with Darnold out likely for four to six weeks, PJ Walker’s audition gets extended against the Cardinals (8-1).

AZ’s offense played effectively even without Kyler Murray and DeAndre Hopkins last week. They remain questionable, plus the team lost RB Chase Edmonds for multiple weeks with a high ankle sprain. Still, that means more touches for James Conner, who is tied for the NFL lead in rushing TDs (10) and carried the offense against SF in Week 9. Even if QB Murray doesn’t play, the Cardinals should prevail. Arizona could clinch its first winning season since a 2015 run to the NFC finals.

*Philadelphia Eagles at Denver Broncos, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Broncos
The Broncos (5-4) finally won a game against a strong opponent when the rookie RB Javonte Williams recorded the first 100-yard game of his career last week against the Cowboys. Denver could pad its record with another win before getting to the heart of conference play. Williams could again go off against the Eagles (3-6), whose interior defense has allowed the seventh-most rushing yds (1,077) in the league. Denver sends thanks to the scheduling czar and should beat an NFC East opponent for a third straight week.

*Seattle Seahawks at GBay Packers, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
Russell Wilson returns for the Seahawks (3-5) after recovering from finger surgery while Aaron Rodgers’s status is still unclear as he still needs to clear Covid-19 protocols after testing positive for the coronavirus two weeks ago. Assuming Rodgers plays, the Packers (7-2) should slice through Seattle’s defense, which has given up the ninth-most yds in the league (3,212). Even if his backup, Jordan Love, commandeers GBay’s offense, a healthy dose of Aaron Jones and A.J. Dillon out of the backfield should be enough to cover the spread.

*Monday’s Matchup

LA Rams at SF 49ers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Rams
LA is clearly the better team, and SF has been a disappointment with continued injuries, as was the case last season. The 49ers (3-5) should be making some tweaks to generate better matchups. TE George Kittle will likely be used mostly as a blocker with Von Miller expected to make his Rams debut; and WR Deebo Samuel may go one-on-one against LAR CB Jalen Ramsey. But if the Rams (7-2) can continue to play with urgency, Samuel and Kittle won’t be enough for SF to prevail.


----------



## jerry old

Ravens lose to Dolphins = How!  Another one of those mysterious failures that lasted the entire game.
The Ravens needed a win.

Titians will be anxious to extend their lead, will not allow upset (this week).
Conference has two teams, Titians and Colts

Cleveland vs Belicheck-Mayfield will figure out defenses,
then a laugher against Lions
Then, hang onto your hat
Ravens-twice!
Raiders
Packers
That schedule could knock anyone out of playoffs


KC vs Raiders has become important game.

Super Bowl Teams in NFC
Cardinals might be best team in NFC -*they better b*e.  I don't think their QB can prevail over two games in the playoffs.
Difficult to go against Rams, but Stafford?
The Cheese Eaters, not on my post

Go Bills and____________?

Houston will lose this Sunday.
NFL Commissioner  allows Houston to sit out last game of season,
they still lose.


----------



## Lethe200

Update before the Week 10 games start:

Aaron Rodgers has been cleared to play, so it will be Rodgers/Packers vs Wilson/Seahawks.
Ben Roethlisberger will miss this Sunday's game; has been placed on the COVID list.


----------



## jerry old

Not true, Rogers got 48 years for endangering public (Well maybe that was just  my e-mail to judge.)

With Wilson not fully recovered and Rodgers continued petulance-you gott'a root for Seattle, even though it hurts.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Sam Huff, RIP at age 87.


I love the game of football and Sam was my all time hero.  Worked in NYC for many years after his great career was over. Off the field he was said to be a true gentleman who treated everyone very well.  But on the playing field he could turn into a ferocious beast!


----------



## jerry old

Yea. Lions had a moral victory 

Mr. Brady threw ball to other team-twice.

Panthers beat Cardinals, beat them bad!

There are Raiders and Chiefs fans on this thread, so where's the chatter?
Both teams need victory.
I'm sort'a, maybe, could be, leaning towards Carr.

After Sunday's games are over:
Mahomes back to normal, I had forgotten Cowboys have to play KC next week-shucks.

Think Titians are best defensive team in I've seen week-in-week ; Super Bowl bound, not sure 
Need to watch them more, but their TV times conflict with Cowboys.


----------



## AnnieA

The Boys are back, @jerry old.  I've been watching Dak since he was 19 years old and knew he'd be on fire today and have the team fired up. He didn't have the caliber of players at Mississippi State that he does this year, but other than a rare fluke like last week, his effort and leadership are stellar and have been for many years.


----------



## Irwin

The Broncos upset the Cowboys last week but were upset by the Eagles this week. Bridgewater is extremely accurate at short passes but isn't worth a damn when going long.


----------



## Lethe200

This was an interesting highlight in the latest NYTimes NFL results. It was long so I'm posting it separately from my usual edited "lessons learned from week _xx_" posts.

I think highly of Bill Belichick, whom I feel is one of the few coaches that takes Bill Walsh's football maxims to heart and even improves on them. QB coaching is vastly undervalued by most football mgmt, even as QBs become ever more desired and highly paid. 

Walsh, a talented amateur boxer, firmly believed footwork was one of THE most important elements in the difference between a good and a great QB. One of the things I dislike most about current Niners coach Kyle Shanahan is seeing how JGaroppolo has regressed in his throwing techniques with the Niners, due to KS's passive/aggressive management style - KS is very obvious that he doesn't really trust most players, and it's easy to get into his "doghouse" (which he claims he doesn't have, even as it's obvious to everyone) without receiving any helpful guidance other than "he knows what he should be doing". 
=======

excerpted from: NYT Week 10 results, 16Nov2021
Highlighting: *Mac Jones, rookie Patriots QB*

Last April, no QB prospect was ridiculed more than Alabama’s Mac Jones. His numbers in 2020 were immaculate: He threw 41 TDs to only four picks, went 13-0 and won a national title. Yet there was no singular physical trait that signaled what his NFL impact could be. No highlight-reel athleticism. No transcendent improvisation. No throw-it-over-them-thar-mountains arm. At 6-foot-2, 215 pounds, Jones had a Dad Bod, not Trey Lance’s upside, Justin Field’s toughness or Trevor Lawrence’s golden locks.

Jones dropped into the Patriots’ hands at No. 15 in the 2021 draft, becoming the last QB taken in the first round, seemingly a sign that Coach Bill Belichick had a project to tinker with over time. After Jones led NE’s 45-7 rout of the Cleveland Browns, this much is clear: Mac Jones is ready to toss his training wheels.

Sunday was Jones’s best performance to date and it came against a Browns defense that had physically punished the 2020 No. 1 overall pick, Joe Burrow, just one week ago. Against Cleveland, Jones completed 19 of 23 passes for 198 yds with three TDs, no interceptions and a near-perfect 142.1 passer rating in a win that muddies an already ultra-clogged AFC

Belichick spent heavily on free agents, his dizzying string of deals making clear that he intended to compete not rebuild. Those signees validated that call in Sunday’s game. Edge rusher Matthew Judon — who inked a four-year, $56 million deal in the spring — had three QB hits Sunday and has 9.5 sacks this season. TE Hunter Henry, who inked a deal worth $37.5 million over three years, caught two TDs. Receiver Kendrick Bourne (three years, $15 million) had 141 total yds.

With starting RB Damien Harris (concussion) out, the rookie Rhamondre Stevenson blasted away for 100 yds on 20 bruising carries.

Since losing heartbreakers to the TBay Buccaneers and the Dallas Cowboys, the Patriots (6-4) have won four games in a row to draw within a half game of the Buffalo Bills (6-3), whom they will face twice in December.

The mystifying struggles of KC star Patrick Mahomes, combined with the Bills’ loss to the Jacksonville Jaguars in Week 9, the Baltimore Ravens’ loss to the Miami Dolphins on Thursday and the Tennessee Titans’ human freight train, Derrick Henry, breaking his foot, have all threatened the expected order of the AFC, leaving a window for Jones to be an unlikely chaos agent.

Jones’s calling card has been his robotic accuracy: He completed 77.4 percent of his passes his final year at Alabama and rarely misses in the pros. The ball placement on his first quarter TD to Henry, a fade, was perfect and pulled the Patriots to a 7-7 tie.

But Jones has also been more willing to drive it downfield, too, pinpointing a 23-yard TD pass to Bourne between two defenders for his second score.

Midway through the third quarter, Jones feathered a throw over Henry’s shoulder on second-and-5 for a 19-yard gain. Four plays later, Stevenson rammed through the line for a TD that put the Patriots up, 31-7.

Lawrence, Zach Wilson, Lance and Fields, the four QBs taken ahead of Jones, may end up having better careers, but as Sunday’s blowout raged on, Jones made the sort of subtle throw not yet seen from the others. On third-and-goal from the Browns’ 3-yard line, Jones looked left to hold Browns safety Ronnie Harrison Jr. then quickly whipped right to hit Henry on a slant for another score.

And there’s another set of circumstances that have created an environment for Jones to thrive: Defenses have had to adjust to the elite QBs who have terrorized them in recent seasons. The leaguewide obsession with eliminating 30-, 40-, and 50-yard plays means practically all teams prop two safeties deep, forcing QBs to build drives across 10 to 15 plays. Mahomes, for one, resembles a completely different player this season, and is on pace to exceed his career-high 12 interceptions (he has 10 so far).

Belichick’s Patriots have no interest in letting Jones heave it deep, perfectly content to run the ball and make defenses load up the box. Only now, Jones is ready to take advantage. The Patriots keep opening up their playbook a little more each week, and Belichick’s teams only improve as the weather turns colder. Jones’s performance Sunday could be a scary warning to the rest of the AFC


----------



## fmdog44

oldiebutgoody said:


> Sam Huff, RIP at age 87.
> 
> 
> I love the game of football and Sam was my all time hero.  Worked in NYC for many years after his great career was over. Off the field he was said to be a true gentleman who treated everyone very well.  But on the playing field he could turn into a ferocious beast!


Minimal head protection and yet no obvious brain injury. Great player RIP (if you know how)


----------



## fmdog44

Irwin said:


> The Broncos upset the Cowboys last week but were upset by the Eagles this week. Bridgewater is extremely accurate at short passes but isn't worth a damn when going long.


This season is full of upsets Jags over Bills is the king of oddballs.


----------



## jerry old

*We appreciate Lethe200 post: insightful posts*

Running quarterbacks lose games: so was the NFL's   thinking in the 1960-90's.
" If your qb runs, he'll be injured."

Fran Tarkenton was the  best example of the futility of a running QB.
Tarkenton would run for 200 yards or more per game, But he ran* sideways*, *not forward*
in his attempt to avoid defensive linemen.

Goggle: "Fran is the prime example of someone who did not want to rack up rushing yards himself. Tarkenton mastered the ability to extend plays behind the line of scrimmage and in turn find the open man down field. Tarkenton prospered off his quickness and would constantly bob and heave making plays last way longer than they should have. It was common practice for defenders who attempted to tackle Tarkenton to stay on whatever side of the field they were on because they knew he would eventually find his way back to them. As a matter of fact there is a full highlight reel of long throws he made that were a result of him running side to side for 50 yards in the backfield."

Tarkenton is a 9x pro bowl winner and hall of famer. When he retired, he essentially held every possible Quarterback record. Sadly Fran Tarkenton wasn’t able to win a Super Bowl from his 3 appearances, but his impact as a pioneer to the running Quarterback is not unnoticed.

(_See! said the NFL coaches, 'Running QB's cannot win games.")_


Alex Karras, all pro Defensive Tackle for the Detroit Lines, who played the Vikings twice a year
could be counted on for colorful comments after chasing Tarkenton *@#!%^&@(*);

So, the great minds of the NFL decided 'What we need is a *big, tall, stout* QB who can fend off
the big Defensive Lineman-*Roman Gabriel* at 6'5", 225 pounds took the field with the LA Rams.
He was extremely difficult to bring down. when a Def Lineman tried to subdue, but his
Offensive Line 'leaked.'  Poor Gabriel had to fight off Def Linemen constantly.
Gabriel gave a good account of himself when the Rams played the Steelers ( Iron Curtain)in their Superbowl, he was *Stout,* fighting
to remain upright when the Steelers Def Lin attempted to bring him down..

I remember Steve Grogan (Pats), Bobby Douglas (Bears) Randel Cunningham (Eagles) Jim Hart (Cardinals) and John Brodie (SF), They ran due to their Offensive line was  porous.  Still they were anomalous, the NFL remained firm in their belief
that ' Running QB's lose games."

Slowly, very slowly, the NFL's great minds begin to think there was a place for Running Quarterbacks.
If you had to pick one that altered the NFL's thinking it would have to be Michael Vick's in 2005


Continued


----------



## jerry old

See Lethe200 post 208 on coaches, quarterbacks

A good coach can make a mediocre QB bloom, as well as destroy a good QB
(Coach Noll had Terry Bradshaw ready to pack  his bags, there was no understanding between the two.)

Walsh and Belicheck were Asst Coaches under Paul Brown, who was the most initiative coach in the NFL.
Many of his assistance became excellent coaches, others unable or unwilling to use their teacher's strategy
disappeared in the folds of time.


----------



## jerry old

See Lethe200 post 208 on coaches, quarterbacks

A good coach can make a mediocre QB bloom; then bad coaches can destroy a good QB
Walsh and Belicheck were Asst Coaches under Paul Brown, who was the most initiative coach in the NFL.
Many of his assistance became excellent coaches, others unable or unwilling to use their teacher's strategy; the latter
disappeared in the folds of time.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL Week 10* Pt 1 of 3
Don’t believe in parity? Every team in the NFL has at least two losses, and all but one in the AFC have three.
NYT, WashPost, local media, SB Nation Nov 16, 2021

*Washington Football Team 29, Buccaneers 19*
The NFC South is now cluttered by three teams with shots at the division title and a wild-card spot. The Buccaneers (6-3) suffered an eyesore of a loss to Washington. Tom Brady threw a pair of first-quarter interceptions to one of the league’s worst pass defenses. The second was a particularly puzzling miss on first-and-10, where it looked as if Brady and receiver Mike Evans expected different routes. Brady averaged a meager 5.5 yds per attempt outside of his one TD to Evans.

TBay is winless so far in November. They need Antonio Brown and Rob Gronkowski back - its reserve pass-catching options gave Brady almost no chance to push the ball downfield.

The Buccaneers were in this same spot a year ago at 6-3, and then 7-5, before turning on the jets down the stretch. There’s still time for Brady and the TBay bunch to revamp, but the NFC South race could get a surprising shake up from the Carolina Panthers – who will host Washington in Week 11. The Bucs should win vs the Giants, but this year has been full of surprises – so who knows?

*Panthers 34, Cardinals 10*
Though Carolina (5-5) beat an Arizona team that was without QB Kyler Murray (ankle), receiver DeAndre Hopkins (hamstring) and RB Chase Edmonds (ankle), the win injected new life into its season thanks to a familiar face under center.

It will be hard to come up with a better story this season than Cam Newton’s return to Carolina, where he became a superstar and had one of the great seasons in NFL history. His departure was unceremonious, a springtime release in 2020 after a season ruined by injury. Newton isn’t the dominant force of nature he was while winning the 2015 MVP Award, but his return added a wrinkle the Panthers’ offense had been missing.

Newton played sparingly as a complement to starter PJ Walker, throwing four passes and running three times. But the volume of his work belies its impact. On his first play, Newton took a shotgun snap at the 2-yard line, stiff-armed two defenders and barreled over a third at the goal line. As teammates exulted, Newton tore off his helmet and shouted, “I’m back!” On his second snap, from the same spot, Newton faked the same run and zipped a TD pass to Robby Anderson, who called Newton’s return “a dream come true.” Two plays, two TDs.

The Panthers seemed shot after their four-game skid and Sam Darnold’s decline. But their defense, one of the NFL’s best, makes it a season worth saving. RB Christian McCaffrey had 161 total yds against Arizona after missing five games with a hamstring injury. Sunday’s victory bumped them to 5-5 and into the seventh seed in the NFC. It will be fascinating to watch how far Newton can take them.

The Panthers’ win puts them 1 ½ games behind the division-leading Buccaneers, with the New Orleans Saints (5-4) between the two teams. Carolina hosts Washington Week 11.

Arizona’s already banged-up team suffered another blow when back-up QB Colt McCoy was lost with a chest sprain in the second half. An injury update after the game confirmed if Kyler Murray is still out, McCoy should be able to play Week 11 vs Seattle. AZ has their bye week during Week 12, and it couldn’t come at a better time for them.

*Patriots 45, Browns 7.*
The Patriots are a playoff contender again. NE is the sixth seed in the AFC, just a half-game behind the Bills in the East. Its plus-98 point differential is tied for second in the NFL, behind only Buffalo’s plus-145. In the early years of the Patriots dynasty, before Tom Brady developed into the best QB in NFL history, Belichick built Super Bowl teams on strong defense and physical running, peppering in the passing of a smart, accurate QB. In Mac Jones’s rookie season, Belichick is re-creating the formula.

Rookie RB Rhamondre Stevenson ran for 100 yds and two TDs against Cleveland. In the last six games the Patriots averaged 145.2 yds on the ground. Rookie QB Mac Jones is getting better as the season progresses, and his selection at #15 looks like a steal. On Sunday he completed 19 of 23 passes for 198 yds and three TDs. Linebacker Matthew Judon, a free agent addition and one of the best pass rushers in the NFL, knocked the Browns’ Baker Mayfield out of the game with a hit to his midsection.

It took the Patriots two months to jell after their offseason talent infusion. Everyone has received a reminder that it’s never a good idea to count out Belichick. Buffalo’s rout of the Jets enabled them to stay just ahead of NE in the AFC East.

Kicking off Week 11, the Pats visit the Falcons. The Browns should take care of the Lions on Sunday – we think.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL Week 10* Pt 2 of 3
NYT, WashPost, local media, SB Nation Nov 16, 2021

*Chief 41, Raiders 14.*
The Chiefs looked like the Chiefs again. No team has been more picked and prodded this season, deservedly so, than the Chiefs. Their explosive offense had bogged down, and Mahomes no longer seemed pyrotechnic against defenses that refused to blitz. The Chiefs were 5-4 after scraping past GBay last week while scoring 13 points.

Responding to facing the defensive changes thrown at him, Mahomes finally found patience. He took what the LVegas defense gave him. When that meant throwing the ball underneath, Mahomes did it. The Chiefs had methodical TD drives of 11, 10 and 13 plays. When chances for big plays presented themselves, Mahomes capitalized. He threw a spectacular 38-yard TD pass to Williams after a successful fake punt.

Mahomes torched the LVegas Raiders for 406 yds and five TDs to move KC into first place in the AFC West. He had no interceptions while completing 35 of 50 passes. It helped that on Sunday his receivers caught the balls he threw instead of dropping them. Sometimes it’s just that simple.

Week 11 brings a big game of Dallas vs KC on Sunday. Raiders will host the pesky Bengals.

*Packers 17, Seahawks 0*
Neither Russell Wilson (finger surgery) nor Aaron Rodgers (coronavirus test) looked their former selves back on the field. Wilson mustered a mere four yds per attempt and threw two interceptions. Rodgers wasn’t much better, but Packers RB AJ Dillon had 128 total yds and both of GBay’s TDs, filling in after standout RB Aaron Jones suffered a knee injury.

The Packers’ defense started slow under new coordinator Joe Barry. But in its last five games, GBay has allowed 14, 10, 21, 13 and zero points. The Packers have been to the NFC championship game two straight seasons. If their defense keeps this up - no guarantee after a potentially serious elbow injury to linebacker Rashan Gary - they could break through and make it to the Super Bowl for the second time in Rodgers’s career.

Packers visit the Vikes Week 11, while Seattle plays divisional rival Arizona.

*Vikings 27, Chargers 20*
Props to embattled Vikings (4-5) Coach Mike Zimmer for going for it on fourth-and-goal from the Chargers’ 1-yard line for the go-ahead score. Kirk Cousins found TE Tyler Conklin to put Minnesota up 20-17 in the third quarter. The Chargers (5-4) have lost three of their last four.

Kirk Cousins threw the ball well, completing 25 of 37 passes for 294 yds, two TDs and a 109.5 rating. Chargers QB Justin Herbert, coming off a stellar win over the Philadelphia Eagles, was relatively ineffective Sunday. He completed 20 of 34 passes for just 195 yds, one TD, one interception and a 72.5 rating.

Vikings host the Pack Week 11, while Steelers visit LAC.

*Eagles 30, Broncos 13*
In September, it seemed as if Eagles Coach Nick Sirianni abhorred running plays. Not anymore. The Eagles blistered Denver for 214 rushing yds as Jordan Howard, Boston Scott and Jalen Hurts all did damage.

Denver’s Teddy Bridgewater had a bad Sunday. Bridgewater completed 22 of 36 passes for 226 yds, and that does not begin to explain his worst moment. When Eagles CB Darius Slay Jr. scooped up a fumble, Bridgewater appeared to have a clear shot at tackling him on the way to a pick-6 but decided.....not to. Bridgewater explained that he was thinking this: “Maybe I can force the ball back inside and one of our guys can make the tackle.” Sorry, Teddy, but that’s not going to play well in the film room this week.

Saints visit the Eagles, while Broncos have a bye in Week 11.

*Cowboys 43, Falcons 3*
Thumped a week ago in a loss in which they were outplayed in every phase of the game, the Cowboys regained their footing with an emphatic 43-3 victory over the Falcons. They hope it will be a warm-up for their Week 11 visit to KC, who isn’t looking like such a pushover after stomping on the Raiders this week.

After a poor performance in a loss to the Broncos, Dak Prescott completed 24 of 31 passes for 296 and two TDs, with a 127.9 passer rating. He also ran for a TD. Tony Pollard and Ezekiel Elliott rushed for 42 and 41 yds, respectively, with Elliott scoring twice. CeeDee Lamb caught nine passes for 94 yds and two TDs as Dallas improved to 7-2. The Falcons fell to 4-5. QB Matt Ryan completed only 9 of 21 pass attempts.

It’s a short week for the Falcons to recover, as they meet the Patriots Thursday nite in Atlanta for Week 11.

*Colts 23, Jaguars 17*
It seemed very unlikely this game would turn into a nail-biter. Jacksonville was coming off a stunning win over the Buffalo Bills but was still 2-6, widely regarded as one of the worst teams in the NFL; while the Colts arguably were better than their record indicated.

However, the Jaguars submitted a second straight feisty effort. This time, though, they fell just short in a 23-17 loss.

With Titans Derrick Henry sidelined, Colts Jonathan Taylor has emerged as the best RB in football this season. Taylor finished the game with 116 yds and one TD. Taylor had 116 rushing yards, averaged 5.5 yards per carry, and had a rushing touchdown as well. With another 100-yard game under the star backs’ belt, Taylor becomes just the 4th running back in NFL history to have seven straight games with at least 100 total yards from scrimmage.

The Colts (5-5) are still thinking playoffs – but Week 11 they must travel to Buffalo, while Week 12 will bring the Bucs to town.

*Bills 45, Jets 17*
The Mike White hype officially died. Another QB who supplied Jets fans with a couple weeks of cheap thrills, it turns out, isn’t very good against a top defense. White was abysmal (four interceptions) while Josh Allen was not, throwing for 366 yds and two TDs on 21 of 28 passing. The win enabled the Bills to stay a half-game ahead of the Patriots, who are suddenly breathing down their necks.

Week 11 brings the Colts to Buffalo; while Miami visits the Jets, who will put Joe Flacco in at QB instead of Mike White.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From NFL Week 10* Pt 3 of 3
NYT, WashPost, local media, SB Nation Nov 16, 2021

*Steelers 16, Lions 16 (OT)*
Ben Roethlisberger was a late scratch after testing positive for Covid-19, and Pittsburgh was also without receiver Chase Claypool (toe). Steelers TE Pat Freiermuth fumbled in OT with Pittsburgh at the edge of FG range, so the Lions did not lose at Heinz Field, meaning they will not be the first team to go 0-17. It was a messy game, so full of boneheaded plays that the TV announcers, as reported by SB Nation, started asking aloud if either team actually wanted to win the game. Ouch!

Week 11 the Steelers visit the LA Chargers. Lions visit the Browns.

*Titans 23, Saints 21*
The Saints struggled with injuries - most recently to Alvin Kamara, a top playmaker - in a loss to Tennessee. At the end of the first half, an end zone interception by Saints safety Marcus Williams was wiped off the board when linebacker Kaden Elliss received an inexplicable roughing the passer penalty. Tennessee ground out a win, holding off a Q4 rally from the Saints, who played without five offensive starters. The Saints failed on a would-be tying two-point conversion with just more than a minute remaining.

The Titans’ pass rush is a force. The four sacks on the Saints gave them 10 in the past three weeks. What makes the Titans’ rush interesting and so devastating, is not how many, but how. The Titans have kept winning without Derrick Henry largely because of the amount of pressure they have generated from up the middle. Tackle Jeffery Simmons and end Denico Autry rank in the top six in hurries, per Pro Football Focus.

Week 11 brings the Texans to Tennessee, while the Saints travel to Philly.

*Thoughts from WashPost re Titans-Saints game:*
The NFL needs to make roughing-the-passer penalties reviewable. In a worthy effort to keep QBs healthy, the NFL’s rule book instructs officials to err on the side of throwing a flag on any prohibited hit on a QB. It places the officials in a difficult position, encouraging them to make calls on close plays that may not violate the rule. It can swing games in an artificial and unfair way, as it did in the Saints’ loss at Tennessee. Linebacker Kaden Elliss’s hand barely nicked Ryan Tannehill’s helmet, if it made contact at all, and the resulting roughing-the-passer penalty negated an interception just before halftime and led to a Titans TD.

The call shouldn’t be challengeable. But as the league has started to reverse obviously missed calls without the challenge flag, it should ensure the most egregious mistakes on roughing-the-passer are overturned. It’s possible to protect the QB without affecting the game in unfair ways.

*Monday Night Football
Niners 31, Rams 10*
The go-for-broke LA Rams went broke Monday night in Santa Clara, CA. The game couldn’t have started any better for the usually slow-starting 49ers. On the first drive, SF’s Jimmie Ward intercepted Matthew Stafford down the field after a miscommunication with Odell Beckham Jr.

The Niners took the turnover and with a relentless, patient 18-play drive, went 93 yds for the final 8 yd TD pass to TE George Kittle. The 49ers took 11 minutes off the clock in one of their longest sustained drives this season.

Jimmie Ward then did it again – with less than a minute to go in Q1, he caught the ball caroming out of Rams’ TE Tyler Higbee’s hands and ran it in for a quick pick-6. Just like that, the Niners were up 14-zip and the Rams were reeling. In Q2 SF ate the clock again, going 91 yds in 11 plays for another TD. At the half it was 21-7.

The Rams defense struggled with one of Niners HC Shanahan’s (sadly rare) creative playcalling games. It helped that Jeff Wilson came off IR; he doesn’t carry the ball often but he and Kittle helped clear the lanes for big gains by Brandon Aiyuk, Elijah Mitchell and Deebo Samuel.

Samuel put on a show for the MNF fans. In Q3 he caught a Garoppolo pass to get the first down on a 3-and-long, shimmied out of what looked like a certain stop by two Rams defenders, only to keep his feet, spin around, and leave them sprawled in a heap as he danced for another four yds before being tackled by four Rams. In 2021 Samuel has a whopping 10+ Yds After Catch, far outstripping AJ Green who is in second place with 4.7 YAC.

The LA Rams need Beckham Jr. more than they wanted to. Some of the most unfortunate news of the season arrived soon after the signing. WR Robert Woods shredded a knee ligament at practice Friday, robbing the Rams of a pivotal weapon. Woods is one of the toughest wideouts in the league and an excellent blocker who frequently carried the ball on jet sweeps. His versatility will be missed.

Against the most explosive offense in the NFL, Niners D generated four turnovers, and left the Rams at 1-3 in the red zone and 3-11 on third/fourth down. Shanahan and McVay have an informal rivalry going on – the Rams and Niners are traditional enemies, and both young coaches were hired around the same time and are in their first HC job. McVay has lost the last 5 games to Shanahan and is now 3-6 overall with his fiercest divisional rival. The two men are friends, btw – just not at game time!

For Week 11, SF travels to meet and hopefully beat the Jaguars. LAR has their bye week.


----------



## Lethe200

So much happening, it's hard to keep up! (Especially if you also watch pro basketball, as I do - games three and sometimes four times a week, LOL). Sorry for the late post above, I drafted it but never actually clicked on "post reply".

*NFL Week 11 Predictions * Pt 1 of 3
Mac Jones will try to push the Patriots to top of the AFC East, Cam Newton and the Panthers can muck up the NFC South, and Patrick Mahomes will try to prove KC’s troubles are over.
NYT, WashPost, local media, SB Nation, 11/20/2021

All times are Eastern. _Byes: Broncos, Rams_

The Panthers, who added QB Cam Newton and got RB Christian McCaffery back from injury, could pounce on the NFC South while the Buccaneers and Saints play games without key starters. The 49ers, after a statement win Monday night, have a soft stretch in their schedule. With a win likely over the Jaguars this week, SF could make up some ground on securing a wild-card spot out of the NFC West while the Rams are on a bye.

As the intrigue in the NFC heightens, the AFC’s tightest races could get new leaders. The Patriots have a shot at closing the half-game gap with the Bills in the East, and the Steelers (5-3-1) have inched to within a fraction of the Ravens (6-3) in the North - a space it will try to close in a matchup against the Chargers.

*Thursday’s Matchup
NE Patriots 25, Atlanta Falcons 0.*
The Falcons are the first team since the 2009 Texans to have 3 players throw an interception in the same game (Matt Schaub, Rex Grossman, Chris Brown). They are the first team since the _2000 Chargers _to have _3 QBs throw an interception in a single game_ (Ryan Leaf, Jim Harbaugh, Moses Moreno). It’s crushing that even in garbage time this team could not avoid turning the ball over.

The late scratch of Cordarelle Patterson was a huge blow to a Falcons offense that rotates around him and rookie TE Kyle Pitts. Atlanta has now thrown seven interceptions in their past two games, and were shut out at home for the first time since 1988. Their D actually played well. On Thursday night, Atlanta only provided that toughness on one side of the ball. Hounded by pressure behind an OL that apparently forgot its purpose, Matt Ryan chucked two picks, Josh Rosen threw a pick six, and even Felipe Franks got in on the fun with an interception. The ground game could do nothing of consequence, receivers missed passes or couldn’t make a play, and Ryan was less and less sharp as he absorbed hits and the team fell behind.

NE (7-4) has now won five consecutive games and is jostling with the Bills for the AFC East lead. Patriots rookie QB Mac Jones became the first qualifying rookie QB in league annals (i.e. one attempting a minimum of 15 passes per game) to complete at least 80% of his throws in back-to-back contests.

Jones went 22-for-26 against Atlanta for a completion rate of 84.6%. He also gained 207 yds and threw one TD and interception each.

*Sunday’s Games

Dallas Cowboys at KC, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: KC
Yes, KC (6-4) looked good defensively on Sunday but it played the Raiders, whose offense is foundering after the team released its best receiver. Now KC will try to stop the Cowboys (7-2), who feature arguably the best receiving corps in the league and average 294.3 passing yds per game.

Dallas’s defense has been vulnerable to volume passers like Patrick Mahomes - who has the second-most interceptions in the league, but is coming off a five-TD, zero-interception performance in which he had 50 attempts. But Dak Prescott can keep pace, although Amari Cooper was just placed on the COVID list. Dallas is good enough against the run to prevent KC from controlling time of possession.

*GBay Packers at Minnesota Vikings, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
Given another week to recover from the coronavirus, Aaron Rodgers should return to form as the Packers (8-2) face the Vikings (4-5). But he’ll be without RB Aaron Jones, who is dealing with a sprained knee.

All but one of Minnesota’s games this season have been decided by one score, and if the spread was a little larger, it would be tempting to bet on them to cover. But after the Packers’ sloppy performance against Seattle, Rodgers will be eager to remind the league that GBay can score a lot. And the Packers D can be tough, too.

*Arizona Cardinals at Seattle Seahawks, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
Injuries are the only reason for the tight spread between the NFC West’s best and worst teams. The Cardinals (8-2) have played their last two games without QB Kyler Murray (ankle sprain), who remains on day-to-day status. WR DeAndre Hopkins (hamstring) is also scratched, while Murray’s backup, Colt McCoy, is questionable (pectoral). It is hard to totally knock AZ given that they have played their last two games down some serious offensive firepower. They are legit, but they need to get healthy.

The Seahawks (3-6), meanwhile, just experienced the worst offensive outing in Russell Wilson’s career, and are uncertain of the status of starting RB Chris Carson (neck). Assuming Murray and Hopkins play, this one shouldn’t be close. The D actually played well against the Packers, but the offense was, well, offensive. Wilson probably should have rested the additional week, although the Seahawks’ offense didn’t look so hot even when he was physically whole. HC Pete Carroll’s timidity on 4th downs is starting to creep into Seattle’s 3rd down situations, which is not good.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 11 Predictions * Pt 2 of 3
NYT, WashPost, local media, SB Nation, 11/20/2021
All times are Eastern. _Byes: Broncos, Rams_

*Pittsburgh Steelers at LA Chargers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Chargers
The Chargers (5-4) have lost three of their last four games and have issues defending against the run, but the Steelers (5-3-1) could be without their three best players. Coach Mike Tomlin said he is unsure whether QB Ben Roethlisberger or safety Minkah Fitzpatrick will clear Covid-19 protocols, though Tomlin was more optimistic about Roethlisberger. TJ Watt, who is second in the league in sacks (12.5), is also questionable with hip and rib injuries.

Chargers defensive linemen Joey Bosa and Jerry Tillery were also placed on the Covid-19 list Tuesday and may be unable to play. If Bosa tests negative on Saturday, however, he will be cleared to play. Even with the Chargers’ inconsistency, LA should cover the spread because of Pittsburgh’s short-handedness. The Steelers’ potential absences are more consequential.

*Indianapolis Colts at Buffalo Bills, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
Colts RB Jonathan Taylor leads the league in all-purpose yds (1,240) and has tied the Titans’ Derrick Henry for first in rushing yds (937).

A win - no matter how ugly or close - is a win. The Colts (5-5) narrowly beating the lowly Jaguars last week kept their playoff hopes realistic in the wide-open AFC. The Bills (6-3) should bring them back to reality. Buffalo’s top-ranked defense can frustrate Carson Wentz in ways the Jets and Jaguars couldn’t during the Colts’ two-game winning streak, while QB Josh Allen relishes carving up the Colts’ secondary, ranked seventh in passing yds allowed (2,499).

*Baltimore Ravens at Chicago Bears, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Ravens
Lamar Jackson is indeed human, and the Ravens’ (6-3) loss to Miami (Miami! Really?) in Week 10 showed that Baltimore needs production from other players to have a real shot at a title. RB Latavius Murray looks likely to play after missing three games with an ankle injury. Wondering who will step up to help Jackson will be a relevant concern in the playoffs, but maybe not this week against the Bears (3-6).

Chicago’s defense is tied for fourth in sacks (25), but it has generated only nine takeaways. The rookie QB Justin Fields’s development has progressed after each game, but it is hard to imagine the Ravens will perform poorly in back-to-back games.

*Washington Footballers at Carolina Panthers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Panthers
Coach Matt Rhule would not officially name Cam Newton the starter but this week’s first-team reps have gone to Carolina’s prodigal son, all but ensuring that Newton will see much more than the nine snaps he played in his first game back in a Panthers uniform. The practice should help re-establish his connection with receiver DJ Moore and the now-healthy Christian McCaffrey, breathing new life into the Panthers’ (5-5) playoff hopes.

Against a Washington (3-6) team led by the former Panthers coach Ron Rivera, Newton - and backup P.J. Walker - will face less of a pass rush with DE Chase Young out after an ACL tear. If Newton takes care of the ball, his first game back at Bank of America Stadium should be filled with Superman celebrations.

Washington announced Young is done for the season, just days after confirming that his defensive teammate Montez Sweat would be out several weeks after suffering a broken jaw on Oct. 31 at Denver. That will greatly reduce the effectiveness of a pass rush that was already struggling to put pressure on opposing QBs.

*Detroit Lions at Cleveland Browns, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Browns
Baker Mayfield has had an up-and-down campaign for a contract extension and is trending downward. The Browns (5-5) are last in the AFC North, and he completed only 52% of his passes for 73 yds last week in a blowout loss against the Patriots that Mayfield left in the second half because of a knee injury.

Mayfield’s status is day-to-day as he nurses that injury and an ailing shoulder, but Coach Kevin Stefanski said he expects Mayfield to play against the Lions (0-8-1), who recently played the season’s first tie. Detroit took Pittsburgh to OT last week and looked gassed trying to finally get a win. If Mayfield is even somewhat effective, and if RB Nick Chubb clears Covid-19 protocols, Cleveland should cover at home.

Lions QB Jared Goff has been sacked 26 times this season, tied for the league lead. Goff is reported as doubtful with an oblique injury. He didn’t practice at all this week, so back-up Tim Boyle may be starting. If Detroit manages to pull it together and get their first win, it would make this five meetings in a row that Detroit tops the Browns – but that’s a big “if”.

*Houston Texans at Tennessee Titans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
The Titans (8-2) have won both their games without their star RB Derrick Henry, but they’re still without Julio Jones (hamstring), who must miss at least two more games while on injured reserve. Ryan Tannehill, A.J. Brown and the Titans’ cast of replacement backs should face little resistance from the Texans (1-8), who are rested from a bye week but whose defense has given up the second-most rushing yds (1,232) in the league.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 11 Predictions * Pt 3 of 3
NYT, WashPost, local media, SB Nation, 11/20/2021
All times are Eastern. _Byes: Broncos, Rams _

*Miami Dolphins at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Dolphins
The Dolphins (3-7) returned their 2020 methodology of aggressively blitzing to beat Lamar Jackson last week, and it can definitely give Joe Flacco problems. Mike White threw four interceptions against the Bills, clearing up any QB controversy for the Jets (2-7). With Zach Wilson still recovering from a knee injury, Coach Robert Saleh elected to start Flacco, a 14-season veteran, over White. The hope is that Flacco can handle the blitz-heavy Miami D better than Mike White, who had a tough time last week.

*New Orleans Saints at Philadelphia Eagles, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Eagles
The Eagles are a lot better than their 4-6 record suggests. Philadelphia has the fifth-best offense of 2021, per the game charters at Pro Football Focus. Its defense boasts some of the best tacklers in the NFL this year (a league-leading 690 tackles), and its pass rush is also among the best in the league, per Pro Football Focus.

After ignoring the run earlier in the season, the Eagles (4-6) have rushed for over 130 yds in each of their last four games, including two performances over 200 yds. That strategy may not work against the Saints (5-4), whose defense has given up more than 100 rushing yds only once. The Saints have been unbearably hard to predict, but their #1-rated defense should force the Eagles to lean on Jalen Hurts’ rushing as much as passing.

Offsetting the tough Eagles D will be a tough task for QB Trevor Siemian, who is without the services of star RB Alvin Kamara (knee), as well as starting tackles Terron Armstead and Ryan Ramczy. The Saints have a growing IR list, and are struggling. This game is rated as a toss-up, but most experts are picking Philly.

*SF 49ers at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, Fox*
Pick: 49ers
Jacksonville (2-7) has played better in recent weeks, but a matchup with the 49ers (4-5) could test the Jaguars’ biggest strength: its rushing defense, which allows a mere 106 yds per game. The 49ers’ offense is predicated on misdirection, a challenge for a defense that’s still finding itself.

Jaguars QB Trevor Lawrence has seesawed through his rookie season so far and is tied for third in interceptions with nine. His mistakes could give SF’s offense extra possessions, which can only help a Niners offense that finally has most of its offensive weapons back. RB sensation Elijah Mitchell is recovering from finger surgery, but veteran Jeff Wilson Jr. will be in the backfield on early downs, while fullback Kyle Juszczyk will be the passing-down back. TE George Kittle and WR Deebo Samuel are active, the latter putting on a spectacular show on Monday Night Football as the Niners routed their rival, the LA Rams.

Niners QB Jimmy Garoppolo played one of his best games in recent years on the MNF win. One criticism of Shanahan’s offense is that too often the pace slows down and his playcalling becomes mundane. Garoppolo hesitates and makes too many mistakes in those situations. When the pace is fast – against the Rams he was the 2nd fastest QB in pass release for the week – Jimmy G shines.

This should be an easy match-up for the Niners, but it all depends on where HC Shanahan’s head is at, this week.

*Cincinnati Bengals at LVegas Raiders, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Bengals
What a difference a month makes. After Jon Gruden resigned as coach in October, the Raiders’ (5-4) efforts to remain poised and efficient have faltered in November amid more personnel shake-ups - including the release of 2020 first-round draft picks Henry Ruggs III and Damon Arnette. LVegas has lost its last two games, and looked sloppy and disorganized in doing so. KC last week exploited deficiencies in the Raiders’ passing defense and pointed out miscommunications in coverages, beating them with 422 passing yds.

Raiders QB Derek Carr and the offense struggled to score 20 points for the second week in a row. The Raiders are 5-0 when scoring more than 25 and 0-4 when scoring less than 20 points. Carr’s performance was good when he had time in the pocket. There were serious high-level throws he made with anticipation and accuracy, which has separated this season from previous showings. However, according to sports radar, the pressure was too much to overcome, with Carr facing pressure on 50% of the Raiders’ third downs. It all led to the desperation heave that sent the Raiders reeling after the back-breaking interception.

That should excite the Bengals (5-4), who hope to reawaken their passing attack. Joe Burrow threw two interceptions against the Cleveland Browns before Cincinnati’s bye, so the Bengals will be fresh and motivated to deepen the Raiders’ rut. Keep an eye on the tussle in the trenches between Raiders OT Kolton Miller vs Bengals DE Trey Hendrickson. Miller has done a stellar job protecting Carr, while Hendrickson is rated almost as good at sacks and pressures as the Rams’ Aaron Donald.

A little less than a month ago, the Bengals were sitting at 5-2 and the top seed in the AFC playoff picture. After a couple of tough losses to the Jets and Browns in back-to-back weeks, Cincinnati has fallen out of the postseason standings. With their own 2-game losing streak, LVegas is tied with them for the eighth spot in the conference. This game is critical for both teams.

*Monday’s Matchup
Giants at TBay Buccaneers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Buccaneers
Giants RB Saquon Barkley looks to return for the first time since Week 5. If he can play, it could be under ideal circumstances since Buccaneers tackle Vita Vea, arguably TBay’s most impactful defensive player, was carted off at the end of last Sunday’s game with a knee injury.

Rob Gronkowski (back) and Antonio Brown (ankle) are also uncertain to play for the Bucs (6-3) with injuries that have hampered TBay for much of the season. Though they are the better team, the Buccaneers’ soft secondary and key absences give the Giants a chance to keep this one close.


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> Titans  -  Cardinals  Super Bowl anyone?
> 
> Both teams seem on a mission.


Well I'm rethinking  that thought!   ...   after Titans were taken down by  the Texans  today


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> Well I'm rethinking  that thought!   ...   after Titans were taken down by  the Texans  today


No, Huston beat Titans?  Can it be? 
That makes how many victories for Houston: 2 or 3?

Bears vs Ravens-last five minutes were wild

Cowboys looking flat, Mahomes looking sharp


----------



## JustBonee

I guess,  as  they always say  .... "on any given Sunday"   @jerry old 
Each week  we see some crazy games!


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> I guess,  as  they always say  .... "on any given Sunday"   @jerry old
> Each week  we see some crazy games!


Chiefs read Cowboys playbook


----------



## AnnieA

jerry old said:


> Chiefs read Cowboys playbook



Missing important starters from the first on offense, others getting dinged up and dropping like flies in-game, Dak's off, Kellen left his brain in Dallas.  We need defensive scores to win this one...


----------



## AnnieA

Also, @jerry old  .  Chris Jones and Dak practiced across from each other for three years at MS State.  Chris wasn't allowed full contact then and is certainly making up for it now.


----------



## jerry old

AnnieA said:


> Kellen left his brain in Dallas. We need defensive scores to win this one...


----------



## Lethe200

The NFL get wilder every week as Week 11 continued to upend assumptions. Short week for the holiday so recaps are very quick:

_*Biggest shockers:*_
Buffalo Bills fall to 6-4 and may not even make a Wild Card berth upon an embarrassing loss to the Indianapolis Colts, 15-41

Dallas Cowboys were shocked by the revitalized Kansas City Chiefs, who found their D by shifting Chris Jones back to his old position, 9-19

GBay Packers were stunned by the feisty Minnesota Vikings, 31-34

Tennessee Titans, first-place in AFC South, lost to last-place Houston Texans (of all teams!), 13-22

_*And the other games:*_
Arizona Cardinals stepped over the fading Seattle Seahawks, even without Kyler Murray, 23-13

Baltimore Ravens edged the Chicago Bears (even without Lamar Jackson),16-13

Cincinnati Bengals smashed the Las Vegas Raiders, with the Raiders now out of any wild card consideration, 32-13

Cleveland Browns snuck past the undermanned Detroit Lions, 13-10

LA Chargers edged past the Pittsburgh Steelers despite Roethlisberger leading a 27-pt Q4 comeback, only to lose to a 53-yd TD pass by Charger Justin Herbert with less than two minutes remaining, 41-37

Miami Dolphins pushed away the NY Jets, 24-17

Philadelphia Eagles overcame the New Orleans Saints, as Eagle Jalen Hurts becomes their first QB in franchise history to rush for three TDs in a game, 40-29

SF Niners smashed the unfortunate Jacksonville Jaguars, who alternated between committing flagrant costly fouls and losing key players to injury, 30-10

Washington Football Team discouraged the Carolina Panthers despite Cam Newton's fireworks (2 passing TDs and 1 rushing TD), 27-21

NY Giants and TBay Buccaneers play Monday Night
===========

Thanksgiving games, starting Week 12 (all times Eastern):

    Chicago Bears at Detroit Lions    12:30 p.m.    
   LVegas Raiders at Dallas Cowboys    4:30 p.m.
   Buffalo Bills at New Orleans    Saints 8:20 p.m.


----------



## jerry old

Cleveland is not as good as I thought they were, felt they would definitely take division title.
Looks  like Steelers will will that division, maybe Bengals or Ravens, Bengals-does anybody want it.
Are Cardinals  better much better or very much better than LA Ram?
Looks like Can Newton will be his old self next year? I never figured out  they why of his demise.
Bills and Saints game might be interesting on Thanksgiving.

(What? no mention of Cowboys?)
Cowboy's spokesperson says


----------



## Lethe200

_>>from Jerry Old<<
Cleveland is not as good as I thought they were, felt they would definitely take division title. Looks like Steelers will [win] that division, maybe Bengals or Ravens, Bengals-does anybody want it.<<_

Tough AFC North divisional games scheduled; I think it will go down to the wire depending on the intradivisional games:

*Ravens* play Browns twice, Steelers & Bengals once. They have interdivisionals with Packers & Rams.
*Steelers* play once w/Browns, Bengals, Ravens. Tougher interdivisionals with Vikings, Titans, Chiefs.
*Bengals* play once w/Steelers & Ravens, toss-up IDs with Chargers, Niners, Broncos, Chiefs.
*Browns* have Ravens twice, Steelers & Bengals once. Their IDs are against Raiders and Packers.
_Are Cardinals better much better or very much better than LA Ram?_
That’s a tricky question. Murray is better than Stafford but if the Rams can integrate all those pricey star players into a cohesive offense/defense, they could go toe-to-toe with any team, even the Bucs and Packers, I think. But if they can’t, or get hit by injuries, then it’s a toss-up and I’d give it to the Cards, if only because they’re a young team and have spent several years in the basement putting the pieces together to get into the playoffs.

_Looks like Can Newton will be his old self next year? I never figured out they why of his demise. _
Horrendous officiating had a lot to do with it. A lot of vicious hits on Newton without any roughing or personal foul calls. As an outsider who watches officiating all over the country, it was very blatant and outrageous IMHO. Didn’t help that Carolina mgmt. is mediocre in vision and did little to protect Cam – similar to what Seattle has done to Wilson – leaky OL and skimping on the D, forcing the offense to compensate.

Newton is not what he was and never will be again. But he is still a charismatic figure and popular with his teammates. Carolina may never get another Super Bowl try even with his help, but he’s probably worth an extra couple of wins for them, at least.

Why CJ Beathard is still being paid to be in the NFL is beyond me, while Cam never heard his phone ring.

_Bills and Saints game might be interesting on Thanksgiving._
I agree, but hard to give the Saints a chance without Winston. Nothing against Trevor Siemian or Taysom Hill, but even an aging Cam Newton is better than both of them. I really fault Saints front office for being unwilling to take the chance on him. He is a locker room leader, and it’s clear since Brees retired they need someone to kick butts on that team. They have too much talent to be futzing around, losing games they should win with their talent.

_(What? no mention of Cowboys?)_
This year has seen so many upsets, I’m hesitant to say Dallas has a “soft” schedule left! But after the Raiders – c’mon, Cowboys _really_ should win that one on Turkey Day – they have the erratic Saints once and the puzzling Washington FT twice, who unexpectedly won vs the Bucs and the Panthers, and who may very well beat the Seahawks after that (giving WFT a 3-game win streak).

They will face Cardinals and Eagles in their last two games, who are tougher opponents....but Dallas (ahem) *should *win both.

I’m fond of saying injuries are what determines who makes it to the Super Bowl, but 2021’s motto may well be “*shoulda, coulda, woulda......” *

LOL! What do others think?


----------



## Lethe200

Great column from WP:

*What to watch in the NFL’s Thanksgiving games: All of these teams have looked like turkeys*
Somehow, the Grinch seems to have found Thanksgiving, because all six of the NFL teams who play Thursday are coming off losses.
Washington Post 24Nov2021

However, at least four of the teams — the Dallas Cowboys, Las Vegas Raiders, Buffalo Bills and New Orleans Saints — have something on the line as the trio of holiday games ushers in Week 12 of an 18-week season.

And then there are the Chicago Bears and Detroit Lions.

Thursday’s schedule (All times Eastern)

Bears (3-7) at Lions (0-9-1), 12:30 p.m., Fox
Raiders (5-5) at Cowboys (7-3), 4:30 p.m., CBS
Bills (6-4) at Saints (5-5), 8:20 p.m., NBC
*Bears at Lions: *Hoo boy. The day kicks off with a game between teams with a combined 3-16-1 record, and both are hurting at quarterback. Chicago’s Justin Fields left Sunday’s game against the Baltimore Ravens with bruised ribs, and the turnaround for Thursday was deemed too short for him to play. That means that the Bears will turn to Andy Dalton, as they did Sunday when he passed for two touchdowns but completed only 11 of 23 passes. Matt Nagy will be coaching after calling a report that he would be fired after the Thanksgiving game “not accurate.” This is the second game for the Bears since they lost star pass rusher Khalil Mack for the rest of the season to a foot injury.

Meanwhile, Jared Goff’s status for Detroit is uncertain because of an oblique injury. In Goff’s place Sunday, Tim Boyle got his first NFL start and passed for 77 yards on 23 attempts, with two interceptions, in a loss to the Cleveland Browns. The Lions still haven’t won a game without Matthew Stafford under center since 2010, and they are 5-15 over the past 20 years on Thanksgiving.

*Raiders at Cowboys:* In the midst of a stretch of three games in 12 days, the Cowboys will be without wide receiver Amari Cooper again because of coronavirus protocols, and they may be without wideout CeeDee Lamb because of concussion protocols. In a stinker of a loss to the Kansas City Chiefs on Sunday, the Cowboys’ offensive line was missing left tackle Tyron Smith, who is expected to return from an ankle injury. Without him, Dallas could offer no protection for Dak Prescott, who didn’t complete a pass of 20 or more air yards and had only three that traveled 10 or more yards in the air. The running game never got untracked, either, with 82 yards rushing against an improved Kansas City defense. Ezekiel Elliott, who has an ankle injury, rushed for only 32 of those yards. Tony Pollard accounted for the other 50.

The Las Vegas defense is coming off a game in which it gave up only one touchdown to the Cincinnati Bengals, holding them to three field goals through three quarters and briefly into the fourth. The Raiders limited Cincinnati to less than 300 yards, but their offense offered little support until the fourth quarter — when it was too late. The Raiders were hurt by seven penalties and converted on only one of seven third down opportunities. “I’m fed up. I just want to be a part of the moment it changes. I want that so bad,” Raiders quarterback Derek Carr said. “It shouldn’t always end like this.”

*Bills at Saints: *There was a time when “Bills” and “Super Bowl” were being uttered in the same sentence, but that seems to be fading as the season unfolds. The Indianapolis Colts, particularly Jonathan Taylor, ran roughshod over the Bills, who fell from the top spot in the AFC East into second behind the New England Patriots. Not all hope is lost, though, for Buffalo, which next plays the Patriots in the first of their two meetings in a Dec. 6 Monday night game in Orchard Park, N.Y.

The Saints, who are one of five five-win teams in the mix for the final two NFC wild-card spots, gave up 242 rushing yards on 50 attempts (with three touchdowns) in a loss to the Philadelphia Eagles after coming into the game with the NFL’s No. 1 rushing defense (allowing 72.9 yards per game). With quarterback Jameis Winston out, Trevor Siemian has been at the controls for three straight losses and was intercepted twice by Philadelphia. As the Colts’ Taylor showed with 185 rushing yards and four touchdowns (plus a touchdown reception), the Bills can be vulnerable against the run, so the status of Saints running back Alvin Kamara bears watching after he missed the past two games with a knee injury. Also of interest will be the presence of Drew Brees in the NBC broadcast booth, providing color commentary on his former team.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200  Post 229

Cardinals come on as second game, by that time I'm tired of football-still, they appear to be the pick of the NFC;
however, due to their lack of experience in playoffs, they may will be eliminated-Yes?

First two-three years of Russell Wilson he was: too short,  shouldn't run, he just don't fit the NFL:  and then, and then   He must have grown a few inches, someone taught him to run well, now: 'We can't win without Russell.'


Lethe200 said:


> Horrendous officiating had a lot to do with it. A lot of vicious hits on Newton without any roughing or personal foul calls. As an outsider who watches officiating all over the country, it was very blatant and outrageous IMHO


WOW! that's a his bag of hornets: (College games, when they played inter-conference games had to have an equal number of official from
each conference.  I have seen totally bizarre, dead wrong, ref calls in college ball. Was money involved? )

Now, the NFL Refs had to petition, beg and finally strike to win a livable wage.
I've never understood the short-sighted owners; they want to keep all the money and work their employees for peanuts.
(_Do  you think officials always short of money would ignore a offer of non-traceable cash?)_
Consequently, once the employees get a taste of power, which leads to salaries-they extended where common people
could no longer identify with them and the salary bases.    

Do NFL officials comprise their calls?   There has never been a hint of officials being involved in 'fixing' a game; there is also
(1919 White Sox almost killed baseball)  *If there is an incident of the official being paid-the NFL MUST not acknowledge it, as
it may result in fans refusing to attend games.*
Bad calls in the NFL are due to poor judgement,  or all types of excuses'  He didn't have a good view of the play.' Blah, blah, blah...

Once the Pittsburgh Steele's rose to prominence in the AFL, they became bully boys.  They played the
game rough, very rough.  I watched a lot of Pittsburgh games in the eighties, they should have been flagged far greater
than they were.  Conclusion: see conclusion of Raiders.

The Raiders were a tough, rowdy group, very nasty on the football field.
They should have been flagged a lot and they were.
Remember when All DAvis and Pete Rozelle locked themselves into their blood feud.
The Raiders would complain of excesses instances of being flagged (I believe they were), but no action was taken by
the NFL Commissioner.
The officials had Cart Blanch to throw flags (I think).  

Yes, Officials throw flags without merit for a variety of reasons-it would be naive to think *cash *is not involved.


----------



## jerry old

the Lions and bears might be instructive for all   front office personnel of football clubs  
Lions QB Goof, just take the year off  young man, what can it hurt?

Cowboys should win with no problems, if not they can always whinny, "too many injuries."

Pokes are second game so I can flip back and forth
Bills to rise up and take charge
Saints in same boat, they need to rise up....
Hmmm


----------



## Irwin

Bills vs. Saints this evening on NBC.


----------



## fmdog44

Another Thanksgiving having the Lions play for I think is the 37th straight year. It's like showing The Exorcist on Easter Sunday


----------



## Furryanimal

fmdog44 said:


> Another Thanksgiving having the Lions play for I think is the 37th straight year. It's like showing The Exorcist on Easter Sunday


Think it is their 86th Thanksgiving game...37 might be the number of times they have won.


----------



## JustBonee

You would think by now that  we could break that tradition.


----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry old said:


> Cowboys should win with no problems, if not they can always whinny, "too many injuries."


Too many penalties and the first missed extra point!!


----------



## JustBonee

> Cowboys should win with no problems, if not they can always whinny, "too many injuries."



Sorry  @jerry old  and @AnnieA   ...  I watched that game - what an ending


----------



## AnnieA

Bonnie said:


> Sorry  @jerry old  and @AnnieA   ...  I watched that game - what an ending


Very depressing.


----------



## Lethe200

I wondered a little about @jerry old's reluctance to 'go all in' on rooting for his Cowboys - but after reading this column I understand it better! A very tough loss for Dallas fans. As a Raiders fan, I honestly expected LVR to lose badly; they've looked awful in their last 3 game losses.

*Cowboys vs. Raiders: There are only losers from this game and they are the Dallas Cowboys*
The Cowboys have broken the trust factor.
BloggingTheBoys.com by RJ Ochoa Nov 26, 2021

There are a couple of narratives concerning the Dallas Cowboys as a whole that have been floated. One is the notion that for one reason or another, the NFL and its controlling properties have it “out” for the Cowboys. That the powers that be are constantly looking to inhibit the Cowboys’ chances of success because of some sort of bias against them. This one holds little merit.

Second is the idea that other teams “get up” to play America’s Team. They are the most visible sports team in the world, play in a luxurious stadium, and are generally the focus of primetime television or big stages where you can make a name for yourself. This one may hold a little merit, but professional football players probably care in this same way about other teams or opportunities.

One could make an argument that both of these narratives were in play on Thanksgiving Day as the Las Vegas Raiders seemed to enjoy the Turkey Day stage while benefiting from flag after flag as they beat the Dallas Cowboys. The penalties were frustrating and certainly did not seem normal, but it is the latter point that is a bit more concerning in the aftermath.

Whether it be because of their sterling history in the NFL or their success this season, the Cowboys are a team that is hunted. They are not very good at handling that role which is disconcerting as we enter December football.

There are only losers from Thanksgiving Day and they are the Dallas Cowboys.

Dak Prescott played poorly before lighting it up in the fourth quarter (only to have a costly miss towards Noah Brown in overtime).
Anthony Brown got called for a DPI, another DPI, then a DPI again, and somehow an additional DPI.
Trevon Diggs struggled to tackle.
There were drops by wide receivers. It all sucked.
The point here isn’t to gloss over, or somehow be passive, about these performances, but the real loser is the Dallas Cowboys as a whole. They were 6-1 and at the top of the NFL and had finally earned the benefit of trust from many of us. We were sold.

Dallas won games this season in ways that we had never seen them do in recent memory. They went to New England - persevering through a number of penalties there incidentally - and fought off all adversity to scratch a win out. It had been while since we had seen that.

Impressively, they played the long game when they visited the Minnesota Vikings and sat Dak Prescott because, as we believed, this team was capable of bigger goals and those aren’t won in October. They purposely (wisely obviously) put themselves at a disadvantage and still won. Trust had been earned.

Whatever benefit of the doubt that the Cowboys had has been spent little by little, third-down failure after third-down failure, first-down run after first-down run over the last month. We could explain away the loss to the Denver Broncos as the team being too big for their britches, and justify the loss to the Kansas City Chiefs by injuries against a team that has lived atop the NFL’s mountain of competition for the last three years. Thursday was supposed to justify our defenses of their name over the last month.

While the Cowboys did make it close, the fact that they struggled to do so against a team that had lost three games in a row and had just about quit on their season is particularly discouraging. The season is not lost by any means as all of the group’s wants and wishes are still ahead of them, but our implicit trust that they would accomplish them has faded into obscurity.

These are not our older brother’s or father’s Dallas Cowboys. The elephant in the room that is starting to show itself is that they might just be _our_ Dallas Cowboys, and that is a group that has disappointed year after year since the heyday of the 90s.

Thursday was supposed to be a band-aid that stabilized our condition for another week while our immune system could fight off the infection. Unfortunately, all it did was pick at old scars and remind us that what has hurt us before is more than capable of doing it again.

So go the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> You would think by now that  we could break that traditon


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 12 Predictions* Pt 1 of 2
Teams that sat atop their divisions mere weeks ago can no longer assume home-field advantages for the playoffs.
NY Times, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 27Nov2021

_Byes: KC, Arizona. All times are Eastern. _

The drama continues this week with a potential NFC Championship preview between the LA Rams and GBay Packers, an important AFC North game between the Cleveland Browns and Baltimore Ravens, and a matchup of two playoff dark horses, the Minnesota Vikings and SF 49ers. Oh, and there are three games on Thursday for Thanksgiving.

*Sunday’s Best Games

TBay Buccaneers at Indianapolis Colts, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
This game should determine whether to add the Colts (6-5) into the hectic fray of AFC challengers. Winning five of their last six games, they have a three-game win streak. Jonathan Taylor leads the league in rushing yds (1,222), and has entered the MVP Award conversation. But Indianapolis’s postseason hopes hinge on getting a win: They have a 66% chance of making it if they win, but only 45% if they lose.

The Buccaneers (7-3), though, allow the fewest rushing yds per game (78.4), and could get a lift from the returns of DT Vita Vea (knee) and receiver Antonio Brown (ankle) from injury. Vea’s presence would be particularly helpful in clogging Taylor’s run lanes. If TBay’s defense neutralizes Taylor, it will turn into a shootout between Carson Wentz and Tom Brady. Who would you trust more in that scenario?

*LA Rams at GBay Packers, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
Last week’s bye was perfectly timed for the Rams (7-3) to gather their pride after two embarrassing losses, and to integrate WR Odell Beckham Jr. and LB Von Miller - acquired in the past month - into their system. The showdown against the Packers (8-3) might be a preview of the NFC Championship game.

The Rams figure to be in a better position than in last season’s divisional round loss to the Packers, when Aaron Donald was compromised with a rib injury. He should feast with two of GBay’s starters from the OL out: Guard Elgton Jenkins was placed on IR after tearing his anterior cruciate ligament last week, and tackle David Bakhtiari is likely to miss time after having his knee scoped this week. Forecasts call for a kickoff temperature around 37 degrees, but that looks like the only advantage the Packers have in this one.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at Cincinnati Bengals, 1p CBS*
Pick: Bengals
The Steelers (5-4-1) nearly beat the Chargers last week without some of their best players, which makes predicting their divisional matchup with the Bengals (6-4) tough. Coach Mike Tomlin said he expected TJ Watt (hip and knee), Minkah Fitzpatrick, who was on the Covid-19 list last week, and Joe Haden (foot) to play. They will certainly help, but the Steelers must also run the ball better - they rushed for only 55 yds against LA, whose defense has been awful against the run.

Cincinnati has allowed the fifth-fewest rushing yds per game (98) and could force Pittsburgh to again be one-dimensional. If the Bengals get out to a lead, they should be able to keep it. A Cincinnati win increases their postseason chances to 60% but a loss would drop them to 28%.

*Tennessee Titans at NE Patriots, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
Injuries are affecting the Titans (8-3) and their slipping grip atop the AFC. LB Bud Dupree (abdominal) was put on injured reserve, and receiver AJ Brown hurt his chest in a fluky loss to the lowly Texans. Ryan Tannehill threw four interceptions against one of the worst teams in the league, not a good precursor to playing the Patriots (7-4). HC Mike Vrabel is 2-0 vs Belichick, however.

NE has allowed opponents an average of only 135 passing yds and 72.3 rushing yds over their last three games. Meanwhile, Mac Jones has completed over 80 percent of his passes in back-to-back weeks. The Patriots are the hotter team while Tennessee is banged up, so the bets are on NE.

*Minnesota Vikings at SF 49ers, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: 49ers
Both teams are 5-5 and on two-game winning streaks. Minnesota’s Justin Jefferson has posted over 100 receiving yds in that stretch. Kirk Cousins has not thrown an interception in the last five games. Defending Jefferson and receiver Adam Thielen will be a big barometer for SF’s secondary, which has allowed the third-fewest passing yds per game (202.4).

Cousins struggles under duress. If the 49ers’ front seven can generate pressure, he could be liable for a turnover or two, allowing SF’s methodical offense to chew the clock. Nick Bosa, who was the 2019 Rookie Defensive Player of the Year, has returned from a torn ACL in 2020 to top form in 2021. Through the first ten games he is credited with 42 pressures, 10 sacks, 13 QB hits, and 15 tackles for loss.

The Niners’ last two games have been the best red-zone offense in the NFL, converting 77+% of their trips into TDs. SF will be missing the explosive RB Elijah Mitchell, but will still have multiple offensive weapons in Jeff Wilson, George Kittle, Brandon Aiyuk, and the spectacular Deebo Samuel (who is making waves as a potential Pro Bowl pick). The Vikings are 30th in rushing defensive expected points added (EPA) per play, 25th in rushing defense success rate, 27th in rushing defense DVOA, 22nd in explosive rushing plays allowed this season, and 31st in rushing yds allowed per attempt. The Vikings have been hit by the injury bug and will be without DL Dalvin Cook and edge rusher Everson Griffen.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 12 Predictions* Pt 2 of 2
NY Times, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 27Nov2021

_Byes: KC, Arizona. All times are Eastern. _

*Cleveland Browns at Baltimore Ravens, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Ravens
A narrow victory last week for the Browns (6-5) against the winless Lions felt more like a loss. Baker Mayfield declined to talk to reporters afterward and then scolded fans who booed the team. The QB has played through shoulder and knee injuries, ailments that are clearly affecting his performance, but Mayfield will start if he is cleared.

Against the Ravens (7-3), RB Kareem Hunt is hopeful to play for the first time since he injured his calf in October. Baltimore has allowed the second-fewest rushing yds, though, and could contain even a backfield as dynamic as Hunt and Nick Chubb. Lamar Jackson’s status is questionable as he recovers from an illness that kept him out in Week 11. But with the Browns faltering, Baltimore is considered the safer bet.

*Sunday’s Other Games

Carolina Panthers at Miami Dolphins, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Panthers
Cam Newton’s return for the Panthers (5-6) doesn’t fix that the team has no consistent playmaker other than RB Christian McCaffrey, the run defense is mediocre and Carolina leads the league in penalties (81). The Dolphins (4-7) have won their last three games behind their defense, which has created seven turnovers in that stretch. LB Jerome Baker and the Dolphins defense have powered Miami on a three-game win streak.

But there’s still reason to think that the Panthers are the better team. Miami’s pass defense remains statistically the NFL’s worst. The team has rushed for 100 yds only three times this year. If Carolina takes care of the ball and handle Miami’s aggressive blitzes, the Panthers should win. If not....even die-hard Panthers fans must concede Cam was never going to be the complete answer.

*Atlanta Falcons at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Falcons
Anything can happen when two of the worst teams in the league meet up. But the Falcons (5-6) have played worse than the Jaguars (2-8) recently and have been outscored 68-3 in their last two games. Jacksonville, meanwhile, has played competitively against strong competition, allowing only 186.3 passing yds per game in their last three.

Atlanta will still be without receiver Calvin Ridley (mental health) and do-it-all back Cordarrelle Patterson (ankle), making Matt Ryan’s one option finding TE Kyle Pitts. The Jaguars know that and can cut it off.

*Philadelphia Eagles at Giants, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Eagles
After leaning heavily on the pass earlier in the season, the Eagles (5-6) have become more balanced, rushing for over 200 yds in three of their last four games. That strategy should succeed against the Giants (3-7), who allow 119.7 rushing yds per game. The Giants offense scores a mere 18.9 points per game, a lack of production so dire it got OC Jason Garrett (formerly Dallas HC) fired Tuesday. These two teams are on opposite trajectories, and the spread could be a bit higher.

*Jets at Houston Texans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Texans
Houston surprisingly beat the Titans last week thanks to a five-turnover performance by its defense. The unit could see similar results against the Jets (2-8). The Jets rank next to last in efficiency per Football Outsiders and will have rookie quarterback Zach Wilson back for the first time since Week 8.

Wilson has struggled but the Jets’ production with him throwing the passes is on par with what Houston has done - both have scored 11 fewer points per game than expected - so flip a coin. The Jets defense has underperformed, though, allowing 171.3 rushing yds per game over their last three. WashPost disagrees with Vegas oddsmakers and votes the Jets as the unlikely choice as one of this week’s upsets, since they viewed last week as more a Titans loss than a Texans win.

*LA Chargers at Denver Broncos, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Chargers
This AFC West matchup puts the Chargers’ (6-4) playoff standing on the line. With a win, LA is back in the fight for the division lead. A loss drops them back into wild card territory, where they’d have a 52% chance of making the postseason.

The Chargers’ last four games have been decided by one score and even if they are a better team, the potential absences of DT Linval Joseph, who is on the Covid-19 list, and CB Asante Samuel Jr., who is in the concussion protocol for the second time this season, could display LA’s propensity for unnecessary Q4 drama. Fresh off their bye, Denver designated LB Bradley Chubb to return from IR. His presence could help stop Chargers RB Austin Ekeler, who scored four TDs last week.

*Monday’s Matchup

Seattle Seahawks at Washington Footballers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Washington
Washington’s Taylor Heinicke has played well recently, leading (4-6) to two straight wins, and he has not thrown an interception in that time frame. Big strides have been made on defense - WFT has allowed a 32% conversion rate on third downs in those two wins, compared to a 57% rate during the first nine weeks of the season.

Seattle is trending in the opposite direction. The Seahawks have lost two straight and the offense has just one touchdown over 20 offensive drives since quarterback Russell Wilson returned from finger surgery. Only the Atlanta Falcons, with zero touchdowns in 23 offensive drives, have struggled more on offense these past two weeks.

The offense, even with Wilson, is inept, especially with RB Chris Carson officially out for the remainder of the year with a neck issue. Each week gives Wilson and his agent more material to request a trade this off-season. The Seahawks (3-7) defense is one of the worst in the league, allowing the third-most passing yds per game (279.6).


----------



## Lethe200

Whew! Week 13 cramming into Week 12 made this trio of posts a last-minute accomplishment, LOL.

*Thanksgiving Day Games*
NY Times, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 27Nov2021

*Bears 16, Lions 14*
NYT picked the Bears to cover a 3-pt spread, figuring that this battle of two bad offenses would turn on Detroit RB D’Andre Swift having a third straight 100-yard rushing game. But Swift exited the game in the second quarter with a shoulder injury. The Lions (0-10-1) carried a lead late into the fourth before falling to the Bears (4-7), who connected on Cairo Santos’s 28-yard FG attempt as time expired.

Detroit could have extended its lead on a final Q4 possession but was assessed penalties on three consecutive plays and had to punt. Chicago’s Andy Dalton had 317 yds on 24 of 39 passing, with one TD, in place of Justin Fields, who injured his knee in Week 11. Dalton drove the Bears 41 yds before Santos’s FG sailed through.

Once again, a tough loss for Detroit.

*Raiders 36, Cowboys 33 (OT)*
Everybody thought Dallas, playing at home against a leaky Raiders defense that had lost three straight game, would overwhelm LVegas with its firepower. Dallas is the NFL’s third-best scoring team.

And everybody was wrong. The Raiders defense leaked, but not as much as expected. Unfortunately for Dallas, Dak Prescott struggled under pressure, not helped by his receivers (who dropped balls with distressing frequency) and officials (who were throwing yellow flags around like holiday confetti - see below). Clearly missed were Amari Cooper and CeeDee Lamb, although Tony Pollard did an excellent job at RB, helping Ezekiel Elliott who is still not quite 100%.

Raiders QB Derek Carr, who came into the game struggling, played better at last. The Raiders had a whopping 509 yards of offense – even without their superstar WR Darren Waller, who exited halfway through Q1 with a strained knee and never returned. The Raiders (6-5) defense did look untrustworthy towards the end, giving up 11 points on the Cowboys final two drives in regulation. Dak Prescott finally steadied and threw on three passes of a 4-play, 69-yard TD drive. Dallas converted a 2-point attempt to tie the game, 30-30, with 2+ minutes remaining.

Dallas failed to score on their opening possession of OT. The D looked as if it would stop LVegas, who was facing third-and-18 from their own 43. Raiders QB Derek Carr targeted Zay Jones, who was interfered with by Cowboys CB Anthony Brown. The penalty – Brown’s _fourth pass interference penalty of the game – _gave the Raiders a new set of downs deep in Cowboys territory. Kicker Daniel Carlson ended the game with a 29-yard FG.

Each of Brown’s PIs came on a Raiders 3rd down situation, extending crucial drives. Keep in mind Brown has been called for zero pass interference penalties all year long, but drew four such fouls in this one game. The Cowboys and Raiders were each penalized 14 times by Ed Hochuli’s crew. The Cowboys were awarded a franchise-record 166 yards off those penalties; the Raiders 110. In Q3, Cowboys cornerback Kelvin Joseph and Raiders safety Roderic Teamer were ejected following a scuffle out of bounds after a punt.

*Notables:*
• Raiders QB Derek Carr has come in for heavy fan criticism this year, but achieved a milestone: he threw for 373 yards in the game, surpassing the 30,000 career passing yds mark. Carr is the 51st QB in NFL history to hit that milestone.

• Dallas LB Micah Parsons showed again why people are calling him the next NFL’s defensive rookie of the year. He set a franchise rookie record ninth sack in OT.

*Bills 31, Saints 6*
The assumption that New Orleans’ short-handed offense would not be able to keep pace with a Bills team smarting from a Week 11 thumping proved correct. Josh Allen and the Bills (7-4) offense dominated Thursday, outgaining the Saints by 171 yds. Allen threw for 260 yds and four TDs, including two to TE Dawson Knox, in a game that was never close.

The Saints (5-6) defense picked off Allen twice but could find no consistent offense with Alvin Kamara and other playmakers out. It put a damper on the halftime celebration for retired QB Drew Brees, now turned sportscaster. The Saints lost their fourth straight game and fall under 500 for the first time this season at 5-6. The season is looking more and more like a lost cause, having little chance without Jameis Winston’s arm and legs.


----------



## jerry old

In the 1970's and early 1980's the Cowboys were the only team that were able to compete with the
clubs in the AFL Conference.  Therefore, viewers got a steady diet of the Cowboys on TV.
The Cowboys were the best team in the NFC Conference, the darling of the TV Networks.
Then, the rivalry between the 49's and Dallas gave us several excellent football games.

We got to see Danny White *lose three close games to the 49's,
Then Tom Landry's refusal to alter his tactics but the Cowboys in a decade long funk.

Now we have the Network Wars:  Every network get a game-though some only get one game a week.
Fox hooked their wagon to the Cowboys where they were challenging for their division crown, on not.

I wonder about the Cowboys, from a good team to a looser, then reemerge as a contender. 
I cannot remember another team that keep coming back, and back and back.

(How would the Newworks=Fox go about assuring that the Cowboys consistently field a contender?
The constant battle for viewers by the Networks need to be pondered.
I'm not saying the 'fix is in,' I am saying the Cowboys are an anomaly that requires explanations)


----------



## jerry old

Packers and Rams look like the cream of the NFC, where to put Cardinals?


Steelers vs Bengals
Brown vs Ravens
You have the four members of the AFC North going head to  head.
They will never get a bi in the playoffs, they beat each other with regularity.

Cowboys vs Saints Thursday night-win or lose the 'pokes' will win their division, but, but,
can they beat the cream of the other division.
Aaron Rodgers-Cowboy killer
Rams=DL, just too big
Cardinals-may fade, still dangerous
Tampa Bay, would like a rematch, Cowboys by seven points
NFC North Bears or Vikes, which will be wildcard?
There are too many 5-6 clubs.

Titians to be in Super Bowl, who can match them?


----------



## JustBonee

The Cardinals may   be  fading with too many injuries now  .... Not sure about them.

Who can match up with the Titans?   ....  the Texans did last week!  and beat them ... lolololol
(Titans probably didn't consider it a game to even practice for  ..)


----------



## jerry old

Not only that, Bonnie-the Patriots are beating the stuffings our of the Titans turkey.

Hmmm, the touted defensive line of the LA Rams did not hamper Aaron Rodgers (Packers); I thought they would dominate the game.
Rams qb is supposed to play their best in important games, Stafford did not, he was Okay, but did not match Rodgers.

New England's drafting Mac  Jones (qb) looks like a masterful move-- Is Belicheck responsible for the  surging  Patriots?
Goggle says, Offensive 'Cord, Josh McDaniels has 21 years experience; their are ten Asst Coaches for offense, six on defense,


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Not only that, Bonnie-the Patriots are beating the stuffings our of the Titans turkey.



Quietly the Patriots are moving up  .....  Oh, please  NOoooooooooo    to a  Patriots - Bucs Super Bowl -  anyone else!


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> Quietly the Patriots are moving up  .....  Oh, please  NOoooooooooo    to a  Patriots - Bucs Super Bowl -  anyone else!


I would prefer the Cowboys vs any team they can beat.

However, Bucs and Pats would answer question: Who was responsible for all the Pat's history of excellence.

(Actually one game does not answer that question)

The AFC North (Cleveland, Bengals, Ravens and Steelers) remains a dogfight-Ravens beat the Browns to take the lead, for now.


Monday Nov 30, 21
Wondering when we are going to see a snow and ice game?  

Cowboy's coach has covid-19, are these players/coaches anti-vac or what.
McCarthy game plan won't include a running game, he has the horses, but does not use them.


----------



## Lethe200

Since we're (sort of) discussing the Patriots, this might be apropos:

Excerpted from: *5 winners and 3 losers from Week 12 in the NFL*
Mac Jones has the Patriots rolling, and we should have seen this coming.
SB Nation by James Dator Nov 29, 2021

What a glorious, spectacular, dream-shattering week of football this was. The perfect prelude for the holidays. When it comes to the NFL this season it feels like every week has been a gift, and that’s dulled the spirit of the holidays, if I’m being honest. Only problem is that the presents we’re getting are socks. Not good, high quality, comfy socks, but the hastily purchased ones from a clearance section inside a Dollar General.

Week 12 was ennui distilled. Every single bubble team I held excitement for, lost this weekend, and that is seriously impressive. At this point the whole season feels like waiting in line for 17 hours to ride a new, exciting rollercoaster, then getting to the front of the queue and realizing you’ve ridden it before.

Yes, that’s right, the damn Patriots sure as hell look like they’re heading back to the Super Bowl, and I don’t really know how to process that. Two weeks ago I gushed effusively about how good New England was looking, and why it shouldn’t really surprise anyone. Now they’ve not only beaten one of the best teams in the AFC in Tennessee, but dominated them in a 36-13 beatdown that reasserted that Mac Jones is going to be a damn problem for everyone else in the NFL.

Jones’ arrival in New England was kismet. The stars aligning, clouds parting, and the perfect Patriots’ quarterback landing in the absolute perfect landing spot for him. The most remarkable thing about Jones’ rookie season has been the quiet that’s surrounding him. It’s like everyone is still expecting the bubble to burst, but its soapy, glistening veneer was crafted by a substance not known to modern science — causing it to linger. At this point there is no doubt Jones is the best rookie QB in the NFL, but the question now pivots to discussion about where he’ll end up among the greatest rookie seasons of all time.

I know that last sentence will be met with groans, but hear me out. At the beginning of the season Mac Jones was handled with kid gloves. The Alabama rookie was barely asked to throw downfield, had plays tailored to his limited knowledge of the NFL, and basically allowed him to be a perfectly serviceable NFL quarterback from the jump.

Now, over the last six weeks, Bill Belichick and Co. have decided it’s time to trust Jones, and their faith has been rewarded. Assuming his season continues on its current path, Jones’ 2021 projection would exceed anyone’s wildest imagination: _4,038 passing yards, 70.3% completion, 23 TD, 11 INT — 115.94 passer rating_

This season is even more impressive when you consider that Jones didn’t even come into his own until Week 5. That was really the turning point for his season. At that point he’d thrown just five touchdowns, and five interceptions. Hardly eye-popping. In the seven weeks since he has nine touchdowns, three interceptions, while lifting every single statistical area of measure.

Jones may not break Andrew Luck’s rookie passing yards record (4,374) or Justin Herbert’s rookie passing TD record (31), but when we consider he’s trending to only be 3.1% off Drew Brees’ single-season completion percentage record, well, there’s an argument to be made. If Jones can finish over 4,000 yards, and throw a few more TDs, then as a total package he might have one of the best seasons of all time.

In the end the real thing that matters in the NFL is wins. It’s here Jones has a chance to be legendary. With the entire AFC crumbling to dust around them, the Patriots are perfectly poised to ride their experience into the playoffs. When you get there, well, it’s New England. You have the greatest tactical coach of all time getting to focus on single opponents, and now a QB who can execute his vision. It feels like horrible, groan-inducing destiny.

I’m definitely not bullish on the AFC to win the Super Bowl in general this year, and think the power resides in the NFC based on how things are shaking out — but there’s potential here to make noise.


----------



## Lethe200

(this is the remainder of article referenced re Matt Jones, above)

*5 winners and 3 losers from Week 12 in the NFL*
Mac Jones has the Patriots rolling, and we should have seen this coming.
SB Nation by James Dator Nov 29, 2021

*Winner: This single image that can sum up a team’s entire season ...*
https://dailycaller.com/2021/11/29/...-mascot-jaxson-de-ville-bungee-jumping-video/

In the spirit of brevity I thought I’d turn Jacksonville’s season into a haiku.

So much excitement
Hope is now dust in Duval
Mascot stuck on rope

*Loser: Matt Rhule*
Since becoming a franchise in 1995 the Carolina Panthers have had five head coaches. For comparison, the Browns re-entered the league in 1999 and have had nine coaches over the same span.

This is all a lead in to say: When it comes to head coaches, the Panthers have really been kind of blessed — so they were due for a bad one. Hoo boy, did they get a stinker.

The issue with Carolina isn’t just that they have a bad coach, it’s that they went ALL THE WAY IN on their bad coach. Like a drunken gambler betting the house on a 2-4 on suit before seeing the flop, the Panthers gave everything to Rhule to convince him to come to Charlotte. He got to hire all his friends to make up his staff, at a ludicrous cost. Rhule had a multi-million analytics department organized for him, again at great cost. The new coach got to call all his personnel shots, at perhaps the greatest cost.

The result: Rhule cut Cam Newton, signed Teddy Bridgewater (at great cost), then learned he wasn’t the guy. He then had Sam Darnold brought in (also at significant cost), who faltered — causing the coach to run back to Newton.

If you’ve been following along, that’s a whole lot of expensive-ass mistakes to wind up where the Panthers started. Once again mired in mediocrity, getting out-coached every week, and looking like a deer in headlights. Functionally the Panthers aren’t eliminated from the playoffs yet, but c’mon ... there’s no chance this team puts it together now.

I’ve seen Panthers fans clamoring for Oklahoma to want to sign away Rhule, and they’re right to hope for that. It would give this team an out from a man who has cost them way too much already.

*Winner: The New York Football Giants*
The Giants won, and they’re back in the playoff picture. That’s not why I want to give them props this week. I want to shout out New York for celebrating Thanksgiving by looking to trim a whole lot of fat.

On Sunday morning reports emerged that GM Dave Gettleman might retire after this season, which feels like giving him an out with dignity. It’s the best possible thing to happen to New York in years. Hiring Gettleman was a legendarily terrible decision after he burned the Panthers to the ground on the way out the door, and he did it again with the team where he started in the NFL.

Just a beautiful decision if this plays out.

*Loser: Kirk Cousins approaching the wrong ass*
I really enjoyed writing that haiku for Jacksonville, and since this is another perfectly brief example, let’s do it again.

I am Kirk Cousins
This butt does not have the ball
$31 million

*Winner: Indianapolis Colts (even though they lost)*
I think you can learn a lot about a team in defeat as well as victory, and the Colts’ narrow loss to the Buccaneers told me everything I needed to see. Indianapolis still has a small mountain to climb to make the playoffs, but I think they can be really scary if they get there. This will not be an easy out, and I think they could shock some teams if they get in.

*Loser: Everyone who had high hopes for Sunday Night Football*
Browns vs. Ravens sucked. That is all.


*Winner: Kliff Kingsbury’s agent*
Simply beautiful work here by Kingsbury’s agent to use his patsy to secure the bag for his client. The entire “Team X has targeted [insert current coach here]” is just a beautiful way to force a team’s hand before they’re ready to pay. I love the grind.


----------



## jerry old

Scattershooting:

I wish I knew more about front office personnel-they have input  on draft choices, but none on game plans.
John Elway's role in Denver had puzzled me.

Playoffs:
LA Chargers have a good QB and a decent team, thought they would be in the playoffs, not this year.

Pats still have to play Bills=twice
Mac Jones can follow directions, so-so arm, not a running QB (doesn't have to be)
with Belichick;s; game plans their hard to beat, unless opponents lead makes them alter game plan.

AFC-North winner be decided late in the  season-it is a shame that four decent clubs have to batter each other.

Titians slumped, but still think there the best over all team in AFC

Still look for Ram to be able to beat any team in their league, would like to see them play the Titans

Would like to see Titans play Buc's, Chiefs,

Still vague on Cardinals-who are these guys?

Cowboys can lose two more games and still be in playoffs.

I do not care for all the wild card teams, still think only division leaders should be in playoffs.

Mr. Rodgers and Packers =I would not like to see on my playoff schedule

Super Bowl=Rams, Bucs, Cardinals, Packers vs Chiefs, Titians, ...who will it be?


----------



## Lethe200

Sorry this is so late coming out, but the holidays are a busy time ! I apologize in advance for any errors; I'm rushing to get this out before getting to bed, LOL.

*What We Learned From Week 12 in the NFL * Pt 1 of 3
Tom Brady has help in TBay, the Bengals are forcing the issue in the AFC North race, and the Rams have some soul-searching to do.
NYT / WashPost / SB Nation / local media / Dec 2, 2021

*Buccaneers 38, Colts 31*
The Colts put up a battle, but once again Tom Brady did one of his patented last-seconds game-winning TD drive to pull out a thriller. Despite injuries, the Buccaneers have enough playmakers around Tom Brady to make a Super Bowl run. The Colts couldn’t stop RB Leonard Fournette, who finished with 131 total yds and four TDs, including the game-winner.

With the score tied 31-all in Q4, Brady drove the Bucs downfield for a 38-31 lead, using up almost all the clock. But a special teams lapse gave Colts fans last-minute hope, with an electrifying 72-yard kick return by CB Isaiah Rodgers. Rodgers was forced out of bounds at the 32-yd line with only 10 seconds left, and hope ended in frustration when Carson Wentz’s Hail Mary throw was intercepted at the goal line.

The Buccaneers are 5-0 at home, where they are averaging 38.4 points. They entered Sunday 2-3 on the road and hadn’t scored more than 28 points. They are obviously a different, better team at home, and Sunday’s win bolstered their chances of playing there come January.

Carson Wentz played well, but TBay’s defense clamped down in critical situations in the second half. In the first half, Wentz crackled with 197 yds, three TDs and no interceptions. But in the second half, he was a different QB with the Buccaneers’ relentless pressure getting to him. They hit Wentz seven times in all.

Jonathan Taylor, the sizzling Colts RB who scored five TDs last week, was kept in check. He finished with 83 yds on 16 carries, his longest for 15 yds. He never got into a rhythm against a defense that is allowing an NFL-low 81 rushing yds per game.

Mistakes killed the Colts. Indy turned the football over five total times - four of which turned out to be very costly. TBay scored 24 off Indy’s giveaways.

*Bengals 41, Steelers 10*
The Bengals are making the AFC North title a race. Joe Mixon rushed for 165 yds and two TDs in a rout over Pittsburgh, giving Cincinnati to dream of winning the division for the first time since 2015. The Bengals’ front office, which historically had botched roster builds, turned the franchise around by targeting the right skill-position players at the top of the draft to surround QB Joe Burrow, and spent on the right players in free agency.

After Burrow tore his left anterior cruciate ligament in the 2020 season and the team finished 4-11-1, the Bengals spent like crazy and it’s paying off with a team that is peaking at the perfect time. The OL has been strengthened, with the team’s top prize in free agency, DE Trey Hendrickson (four years, $60 million), effectively ended the game with a Q3 sack-fumble of Roethlisberger. He’s up to 10.5 sacks through 12 games.

As sublime as Burrow’s connection through the air was early this season with the 2021 draft pick Ja’Marr Chase, this Bengals offense runs best through RB Joe Mixon, who wore the Steelers down Sunday. Mixon had 19 carries in the first half alone. He finished with 165 yds on 28 carries with two TDs, his fourth consecutive game with at least two scores.

Ben Roethlisberger looks cooked, and the Pittsburgh Steelers have no plan behind him. In recent years, Roethlisberger often has recovered after horrendous games, but those horrendous games have grown more common, and his performances have grown creakier. In the loss vs Cincinnati, Roethlisberger completed 24 of 41 passes for 263 yds, throwing for a purely cosmetic TD in Q4. He fired two interceptions, one of which former Steeler Mike Hilton returned for a TD.

The Steelers have no choice but to stick with Roethlisberger in what is likely his final season. It is evident that Mason Rudolph, now in his fourth season, is not an NFL starter. The Steelers took a flier on Dwayne Haskins, a 2019 first-round pick by Washington, but he hasn’t even overtaken Rudolph for the backup role. The Steelers will be in the market to draft or trade for a QB this offseason. They don’t have the answer now.

Coach Mike Tomlin has never suffered a losing season, but the Steelers are 5-5-1 and spiraling. They tied the winless Detroit Lions two weeks ago. They just gave up 41 points for the second straight week. With the rival Ravens looming next week, the Steelers have been manhandled along the lines two weeks in a row.

The win kept Cincinnati (7-4) a game behind the Ravens, who beat the Cleveland Browns in prime time.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 12 in the NFL * Pt 2 of 3
NYT / WashPost / SB Nation / local media / Dec 2, 2021

*Packers 36, Rams 28*
The LA Rams went all-in on a Super Bowl run, spending lavishly in both money and future draft picks to win this season. But after a third consecutive loss, GM Les Snead and Coach Sean McVay have to be questioning their plan.

LAR seems headed in the wrong direction. The Rams maxed out their draft capital and salary cap resources to create this star-stocked roster. Yet suddenly, they are holding on to merely making the playoffs. The Rams’ losses were solid beatings, not flukes. The loss to the Packers drops them to 7-4 and the fifth seed in the NFC playoffs.

Matthew Stafford, playing through minor injuries, has fallen from MVP candidate to frustratingly inconsistent. He passed for 302 yds Sunday but also lost a fumble and fired a pick-six. He plays spectacular football but often fails to make simple plays that sustain drives and ultimately win games. He shows why Coach Sean McVay wanted him so badly but also reveals the part he played in the Detroit Lions never winning a playoff game during his decade-plus there.

Stafford’s Sunday was ruined by a backbreaking pick-six at the end of Q3. Already trailing 30-17, the Rams were never able to catch up. As in his 12 seasons with the Detroit Lions, Stafford provided hope before reverting to making the mistakes that have defined his career in the absence of a signature postseason win. He threw for 302 yds and three TDs, but that one interception was a killer.

The team around him has started to show cracks, too. The Rams can afford to sacrifice draft picks and pay premium prices for stars because they believe in their ability to cheaply find players whose skill sets fit the roles needed in McVay’s system. They have proved they can execute that team-building plan on paper. But the attrition of a season tests depth. When those role players need to perform beyond their usual tasks, they no longer thrive.

Losing WR Robert Woods for the year is a serious setback. Odell Beckham Jr. has taken the majority of his snaps, but despite his 54-yard TD catch in GBay, he can’t do all that Woods can, especially blocking on the sweeps. LA looks like a team that doesn’t know what it’s supposed to be - a troubling sign in Week 12 for a franchise with Super Bowl aspirations. If they don’t gel soon, the season will get away from them with tough divisional games ahead.

GBay’s offense has improved with the emergence of second-year RB AJ Dillon. Dillon, a second-round pick in the 2020 draft, finished with 90 hard-earned total yds and a TD. Aaron Rodgers was efficient again in throwing for 307 yds on 28 of 45 passing with a pair of scores. He also rushed for a TD, despite the famed sore toe.

The Packers’ loss to the Vikings eight days ago dealt a significant blow to their hopes for home-field advantage in the 2021 playoffs, but they bounced back by beating the Rams. Doing so moved them to within a half-game of the idle AZ Cardinals for the top spot in the NFC with six weeks remaining in the regular season.

GBay can now head into its bye week knowing that they will be no more than one game back of the one-seed when they return to the field in two weeks against the Chicago Bears. Those Bears will have a chance to help define the NFC’s playoff picture over the next two weeks, however, as they travel next week to play the Cardinals in week 13 before returning to the Midwest to visit the Packers the following Sunday.

*Dolphins 33, Panthers 10*
The Miami Dolphins aren’t dead. They destroyed the Carolina Panthers every which way in a 33-10 win. The Dolphins blocked a punt, overwhelmed Cam Newton and sped around the Panthers on offense. Miami’s defense held Carolina to 198 total yds, and Tua Tagovailoa threw for 230 yds and a TD as the Dolphins (5-7) won their fourth straight. Their domination of the Ravens on Thursday night in Week 10 seemed like it might have been a fluke. It doesn’t seem that way any longer.

The Dolphins are again playing the fast, aggressive defense that has been Brian Flores’s signature. But few players have been more important than rookie WR Jaylen Waddle, who has lifted college teammate Tua Tagovailoa. Waddle had his best game as a professional, catching nine passes for 137 yds and dominating the game with his speed, the reason the Dolphins traded a 2022 first-round pick to move up and take him sixth overall out of Alabama. During Miami’s winning streak, Waddle has 29 catches for 346 yds.

Miami’s next four weeks are favorable: Giants, bye, Jets, at Saints. It’s conceivable the Dolphins, who started 1-7 and lost to the Jaguars, will be over .500 in less than a month. In the muddled AFC, their streak has vaulted them into position to compete for a playoff spot - they are one of seven teams clustered between 6-5 and 5-7.

Cam Newton’s storybook return came to a sudden and ugly end. Newton’s second start with the Panthers (5-7) could not have gone any worse after his 1-yard TD run tied it, 7-7, in Q1. By Q4, Newton had a 5.8 passer rating while completing only 5 of 21 passes for 92 yds with two interceptions. Sunday’s game made clear that he’s not currently an NFL-caliber starting QB - and may not be again. The Panthers benched him for PJ Walker, who immediately got sacked two times, throwing a pick on the second sack.

Carolina’s D actually played well overall, but the offense couldn’t get untracked. The OL is more porous than a chain-link fence and coach Rhule’s constant re-juggling of player positions isn’t helping.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 12 in the NFL * Pt 3 of 3
NYT / WashPost / SB Nation / local media / Dec 2, 2021

*Ravens 16, Browns 10*
Neither offense could do much of anything with Lamar Jackson throwing four interceptions and Baker Mayfield failing to sustain much of anything on offense. But Jackson had help in TE Mark Andrews, whose one-handed grab in the third quarter was easily one of the best catches on this season. The Ravens won this one as they did last week, on the strength of All-Pro kicker Justin Tucker, who scored 10 pts in each of the last two games. Lamar Jackson’s inconsistent passing has been offset by his rushing yds – for now. Cleveland couldn’t fend off the Ravens’ pass rushers. As a team, the Ravens finished with three total sacks, five QB hits, and several pressure events that led to incompletions and errant throws.

The Browns are heading into their bye week, which couldn’t come soon enough for an aching and banged-up Mayfield. It doesn’t help that the Browns lost RT Jack Conklin to season-ending injury, a torn patellar tendon. Some analysts were wondering why the Browns had both RBs Nick Chubb and Kareem Hunt available – a rare occurrence this year – yet neither saw much action in the game, especially on the critical last drive.

*49ers 34, Vikings 26*
Don’t look now, but the SF 49ers (6-5) are reasonably healthy and, at least on offense, looking like the team that steamrollered its way to an NFC Championship two seasons ago. Elijah Mitchell and Deebo Samuel combined for 199 rushing yds and three TDs.

The Vikings not only dropped to 5-6 but also saw their star RB Dalvin Cook carted off with a shoulder injury. NFL Network’s Ian Rapoport reported Monday that Cook had suffered a torn labrum in his injured shoulder. He actually has a torn labrum in the other shoulder as well, so he is dealing with two injuries. Cook may miss a few games as the Vikings gear up for a playoff run, but he should have a chance to return eventually – assuming the Vikings can stay in the playoff hunt.

This game showed that Deebo Samuel is the Swiss Army Knife of the Niner offense: he can do it all, including rescue the SF 49ers. Here’s the 2021 season encapsulated: A franchise in disarray can save its season in three weeks by turning its best WR into a RB. Back in early November, the 49ers were 3-5, Kyle Shanahan had morphed from genius to doofus, Jimmy Garoppolo wasn’t capable of being a placeholder, and Trey Lance was a squandered draft pick.

Now, if the playoffs started next week, the 49ers would be the NFC’s sixth seed. When RB Elijah Mitchell was slowed by an injury, Shanahan sparked the turnaround by making Samuel, one of the best WRs in the league, a part-time RB. Samuel ran five times for 36 yds and a TD in a win over the Rams three weeks ago. The next week he gained 79 yds and scored a TD on eight carries in a blowout of the Jacksonville Jaguars. On Sunday, he scored two rushing TDs and gained 66 yds on six carries.

Worryingly, Samuel suffered a groin strain in the second half and didn’t return. Shanahan confirmed he’ll be out for 1-2 weeks. Fortunately, the Niners host the downsliding Seattle Seahawks in Week 13.

*Broncos 28, Chargers 13*
Denver blistered the Chargers with a steady diet of Melvin Gordon (83 yds) and Javonte Williams (54 yds and a TD) on the ground. QB Teddy Bridgewater attempting only 18 passes. Defensively, rookie Patrick Surtain Jr. had two picks and took one of them back for a TD. Is it time to take the 6-5 Broncos seriously? Possibly, but their schedule is rated the easiest in the NFL. Next up are the KC Chiefs, who are back on top of the AFC West in their usual spot, and they’ll be a tougher test for coach Fangio’s Broncos.

*Patriots 36, Titans 13*
On the opening drive of the second half, Mac Jones threw a bad ball deep in Titans (8-4) territory that should’ve been intercepted and returned for a TD. The ball was dropped, but the Patriots kicked a FG to go up 19-13, and the rout was on. The Patriots (8-4) rolled to their sixth straight win to set up a massive AFC East showdown at Buffalo next Monday night.

*Jets 21, Texans 14*
The rookie QB Zach Wilson dodgeball-tossed an interception off RB Ty Johnson’s back. That blooper aside, Wilson put his team ahead of the Texans (2-9) in the third quarter with a nifty cut inside on a 4-yard TD run as the Jets (3-8) scored the game’s final 18 points.

*Giants 13, Eagles 7*
So much for any building momentum in Philadelphia. The Eagles (5-7) ran for 208 yds and still lost to the Giants (5-7) because QB Jalen Hurts threw three interceptions.

The Dallas Cowboys caught a break. Their loss in OT to the reeling LVegas Raiders on Thanksgiving threatened their grip on the NFC East. On Sunday, the Eagles needed to beat the NY Giants, who had just fired OC Jason Garrett, to creep within 1½ games of Dallas.

The Eagles probably could have won - had Jalen Reagor not dropped Jalen Hurts’s fourth-down heave at the 1-yard line in the final seconds of a 13-7 loss. The result enabled the Cowboys to maintain a comfortable lead in the division, which Washington can cut into Monday night with a victory at home against the slumping Seattle Seahawks.

*Falcons 21, Jaguars 14*
Cordarrelle Patterson’s career renaissance continues. The longtime receiver/returner rushed for 108 yds on 16 carries with two TDs as the Falcons (5-6) put down the Jaguars (2-9).

*Monday Night Football
Washington FT 17, Seahawks 15*
Jack Del Rio may not have succeeded as the Raiders HC, but he is undeniably a fine DC and this game showed his rotation and playcalling skills. Washington shut down the Seahawk’s running game, with Tyler Lockett and D.K. Metcalf making little impact for Seattle’s scoring. Russell Wilson was the leading Seattle rusher with 16 yds, and the team only had 34 yds total rushing.

Anyone on the east coast who gave into the need for sleep and went to bed before the end of the game missed a wild finish that featured an overturned TD reception, a 96-yard TD drive, an intercepted two-point conversion, and two onside kick attempts by the Seahawks to cap the Washington victory. Kicker Joey Slye left the game with a hamstring injury at the end of the first half, and the team has signed Brian Johnson as replacement until Slye comes off IR. The game stayed close because WFT had no one to kick FGs; they could have easily added another 9 points to their total had Slye not gone down.

Seattle (3-8) is now out of contention for any playoff spot, with only the Detroit Lions having a worse record. Washington is in the running for the seventh seed, but has a tough game coming up against the LVRaiders, who got a ten-day layoff after upsetting the Cowboys in OT on Thanksgiving.


----------



## jerry old

Comments on Lethe200 post of last week's games.

Keep waiting for Tom Brady to get old, may have to wait for another decade.
Do not forget his supportive task.                   
If I had one pass to determine a games outcome I would throw it to Gronk.

Steelers vs Bengals
AFC North have the most exciting games in NFL
Steelers vs Brown-Jackson four INT 
Mayfield is the 'steadiest' QB, not the best, but on a bad day for both teams pick MAYFIELD.

49'S VS Vikes
Both teams desperate to make playoffs--Vikes, yes 49's no

(Denver vs Chargers-which one will make playoffs?  Don't know-neither says I.
I know little about AFC)

Tom Brady vs the world, pick Brady

LA Rams is a given for playoffs, who else:
Eagles, good playoff bet.  Eagles or Vikes depending on who they play these last games.  

Washington-has to play Dallals twice, might split (that's their history of inter-conference games)
So: choose one for playoffs, Vikes, SF, Washington Orphans have to go with Vikes.        \

So, your picks for the two wild card teams?


----------



## JustBonee

Way too  chaotic for me this year!!  ...  every time I think I have something figured out,  it takes a U turn on me.   

Yeah,  agree @jerry old    ....    Tom Brady isn't going away quietly.


----------



## jerry old

Dallas Coach McCarty has never had a running game, he brought that 'don't run the ball' concept to Dallas.

In this day of pass, pass, pass, if your pounding the ball, the opposition has scored two touchdowns.
There is some Merit in McCarty's philosophy of don't run the ball, BUT how are you going to keep the opposition looking for the run.

Dallas has two good running backs (Zek is  a bit banged up, but give him the ball 12 times and he'll get you 50 yards)/
Dallas also has a fullback chomping at the bit to play. but Mac won't let him play.
I am disappointed on Dallas'  lack of a run game-they have the horses, but Mac keeps them in the barn?

Can you see Dallas winning three games in the playoffs?
Can you see Dallas winning two games in the playoffs?

I cannot see them beating Aaron Rodgers (Packers)
Someday, the LA Rams defensive line will destroy a opponent.
I still have no knowledge regarding the Cardinals.

The Cowboys can beat the Bucs, their seeking Mr. Brady.
I hope they can beat the Packers, but..
(Cardinals???)
Do not want to play LA Rams.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 13 Predictions       *Pt 1 of 3
KC looks to gain separation in the tight AFC West, and the Bills will try to retake the AFC East from the Patriots.
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 03Dec2021

A bit more than a month before the start of the NFL playoffs, little is certain other than the Jan. 15 start date of the wild-card round. This season’s tight games have provided fun, but not much clarity. That should start to change this week with a pivotal matchup between the NE Patriots and the Buffalo Bills for the AFC East lead, while the sliding LA Chargers and ascendant Cincinnati Bengals shape the rest of the conference’s playoff outlook. Against the Chicago Bears, the Arizona Cardinals will try to maintain their grip on the NFC’s top seed.

_Byes: Packers, Titans, Panthers, Browns  // All Times are Eastern_

*Sunday’s Best Games*
_*LA Chargers at Cincinnati Bengals, 1p, Fox*_
Pick: Bengals
The Chargers (6-5) are still the worst defense in the league against the run, allowing over 140 rushing yds in seven(!) games. Bengals RB Joe Mixon, who ranks third in NFL in rushing yds (924) and TDs (11), will look for a big day against them.

A typically prolific performance from the Bengals’ (7-4) QB and receiver combo of Joe Burrow and Ja’Marr Chase may not be necessary. Justin Herbert can only do so much to keep LA competitive, and even a herculean effort won’t help the Chargers keep the score within the spread.

The Bengals have tried twice to extend a win streak to three games. Will the third time be their charm?

_*Washington Footballers at LVegas Raiders, 4:05p, Fox*_
Pick: Raiders
Washington (5-6) has won three straight games and can make the NFC East race interesting with Dallas experiencing a rough patch. The Raiders (6-5) are built to exploit Washington’s key weakness: WFT allows the third-most passing yds per game (266.6), while the Raiders pass for the second-most yds per game (295.6). That passing total is impressive considering the Raiders had lost three straight games with mediocre offensive performances before righting themselves last week with a Thanksgiving OT win vs Dallas.

After a disappointing first two games with LVegas, DeSean Jackson showed he can replace Henry Ruggs III as the Raiders’ deep threat by catching three passes for 102 yds and a TD against Dallas. With star TE Darren Waller (knee) likely to miss this game, QB Derek Carr must keep up those passing stats. It’s likely that even without Waller, LVegas’ passing attack is too much for Washington to defend, but much depends on if the Raiders can start fast. They haven’t done well this year coming from behind.

The biggest advantage for the Raiders is they had a few extra days to rest, while Washington barely outlasted Seattle on Monday night.

_*Baltimore Ravens at Pittsburgh Steelers, 4:25p, CBS*_
Pick: Ravens
After throwing four interceptions last week and having missed his Week 11 start with an illness, Lamar Jackson remarked that he was “getting back in the lab.” That should concern the Steelers (5-5-1), whose defense remains exploitable in the continued absence of TJ Watt (Covid-19). Pittsburgh’s offense has been unbalanced in the last two weeks, rushing for just 55 yds and 52 yds. Asking Ben Roethlisberger, their 39-year-old QB, to make up the slack has not worked out well.

Baltimore’s defense could rush freely against Roethlisberger and any improvement to the Ravens’ (8-3) passing game should spotlight the age and skill gaps between the two QBs. Pittsburgh’s crowd witnessed a tie to Detroit last game at Heinz Field, so this loss shouldn’t be as unexpected.

_*Denver Broncos at KC, 8:20p, NBC*_
Pick: KC
The result of this game will either separate KC (7-4) as the leader of the division or further complicate the competitive AFC West. KC is the better team, but Denver might pounce on a Patrick Mahomes interception (he’s tied for third-most in the league with 11).

The Broncos (6-5) have rushed for over 140 yds in two of their last three games, and could test the newly “revived” KC defense, which was one of the league’s worst earlier in the season. Denver’s defense is also on the upswing, creating at least one turnover in each of its last four games. But Denver had the easiest schedule of the 32 NFL teams, and it’s likely they’re outclassed at Arrowhead.

*Sunday’s Other Games*
_*TBay Buccaneers at Atlanta Falcons, 1p, Fox*_
Pick: Buccaneers
The Falcons (5-6) lost to the Buccaneers (8-3) by double digits in Week 2, and it wouldn’t surprise anyone if it happened again. Atlanta barely beat the lowly Jaguars last week and needed 135 all-purpose yds and two TDs from Cordarrelle Patterson to do so. TBay’s defense could focus on battering Matt Ryan, who plays behind a suboptimal OL, while he tries to find Kyle Pitts or another non-Patterson target.

The Falcons’ defense has allowed over 30 points four times this season. Tom Brady should easily carve through the unit, to run his record against Atlanta up to a nice round ten wins, no losses. The Bucs will be a double-digit winner according to the oddsmakers, and rightly so.





_*Arizona Cardinals at Chicago Bears, 1p, Fox*_


Pick: Cardinals
A bye last week should allow the Cardinals (9-2) to return with a healthier roster. Coach Kliff Kingsbury said Monday he was “hopeful” that QB Kyler Murray (ankle) and receiver DeAndre Hopkins (hamstring) could play Sunday against the Bears (4-7). As of today (Friday 12/03) Murray remains questionable, however. Chicago’s paltry offense averages fewer than two TDs per game and regardless of whether Justin Fields (knee) or Andy Dalton starts, neither is likely to keep pace if Murray plays.

Assuming Arizona wins, they will be 7-0 on the road, which will help them toward NFC home-field advantage.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 13 Predictions       *Pt 2 of 3
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 03Dec2021

_*Minnesota Vikings at Detroit Lions, 1p, CBS*_
Pick: Vikings
The Lions (0-10-1) showed why they remain winless. Clock management issues and disorganization caused them to lose a winnable game against the Bears on Thanksgiving. Making matters worse, Detroit lost RB D’Andre Swift to a shoulder injury, and Coach Dan Campbell said it was unlikely he would play against the Vikings (5-6).

Statistically the Lions should have a better record. Their point differential (minus-115) is better than the 2-9 Houston Texans (minus-128) and the 3-8 NY Jets (minus-135). It’s also not far behind the 5-6 Atlanta Falcons (minus-103). ESPN’s Football Power Index has the Lions ahead of the Jets and Texans, and Football Outsiders has the Lions ranked higher than the Falcons and Jets after adjusting their efficiency for strength of schedule.

The chances of two winless seasons happening are 0.001%, or roughly 111,000-1. For context, you are seven times more likely to be struck by lightning in your lifetime (15,300-1), per the National Weather Service. You are 11 times more likely to be injured by a toilet (10,000-1) than to see a franchise go winless twice.

And yet it won’t be surprising if Detroit goes winless for the second year in a row. Unless their luck turns or the Pope blesses them, no sane bettor would give them more than 50-50 odds they will win any of the weaker three of their remaining six games: Broncos, Seahawks, Falcons. The other three opponents are the Vikings (next), Cardinals and Packers; none of which Detroit is likely to upset.

Minnesota expects to be without Dalvin Cook, its starting RB, who was carted off the field against SF with a shoulder injury. An astounding 10 games for the Vikings have been decided by one score. With Cook’s injury, Minnesota’s history of late-game drama and Detroit’s tendency to play up to its competition for 3 ½ quarters, it could be an exciting game to watch – at least for a while.

_*Giants at Miami Dolphins, 1p, Fox*_
Pick: Dolphins
Four straight wins for the Dolphins (5-7) has the team nominally still in the wild-card race, but realistically playing for pride. Even if Miami wins its five remaining games, its chances of reaching the playoffs are less than 90%, according to the Playoff Predictor. Beating the Giants (4-7), however, is doable. QB Daniel Jones’s status is uncertain because of a neck injury, meaning the backup Mike Glennon could make his first start this season.

The Dolphins’ defense has created 10 turnovers during the team’s winning streak and could add more against a backup QB. If the offense takes care of the ball, Miami should win.

_*Philadelphia Eagles at Jets, 1p, CBS*_
Pick: Eagles
Three interceptions by Jalen Hurts doomed the Eagles (5-7) last week against the Giants and ended an otherwise strong month for Philadelphia’s offense. The Eagles should rebound against the Jets (3-8), who allow the sixth-most rushing yds per game (128.7). That should benefit an Eagles team that discovered just weeks ago it could run effectively.

It’s hard picturing the Jets covering in this one if Hurts can limit his turnovers. One limiting factor: Hurts is still listed as questionable. He said he’s playing but he’s been limited in practice all week. The team might favor a cautious approach that involves resting him so that he’ll be good to go after the bye. NFL insider Mike Garafolo says it’s his expectation that Hurts will play against the Jets. It remains to be seen if Hurts will be hampered by his ankle injury. Will his mobility be impacted? We’ll see.

_*Indianapolis Colts at Houston Texans, 1p, CBS*_
Pick: Colts
The Colts (6-6) struggled to run last week in a close defeat to the Buccaneers. That’s a problem they likely won’t have against the Texans (2-9). Houston allows the second-most rushing yds per game (135.6), a promising statistic for Indianapolis RB Jonathan Taylor, who leads the league in yds (1,205) and TDs (14).

The Texans are having a lousy season, exemplified by the fact they had to cancel Wednesday’s full-contact practice this week. Too many players and staff were feeling under the weather – apparently a flu bug, not COVID. Or it could be they were all feeling like crap for losing to the Jets last week.

_*Jacksonville Jaguars at LA Rams, 4:05p, Fox*_
Pick: Rams
A “get-right” game for the Rams (7-4) comes at the perfect time. They have lost three straight games, and a flashy roster that now includes Von Miller and Odell Beckham Jr. is trending in the wrong direction. Matthew Stafford has thrown three interceptions that were returned for TDs during the losing streak. Their opponents — the Titans, 49ers and Packers — all played more physical, scheming their offenses away from LA’s defensive playmakers Miller, Aaron Donald and Jalen Ramsey.

The Jaguars (2-9) are the perfect remedy for the Rams. They lack the players and the coaching experience to mimic that template. Trevor Lawrence is tied for fourth in the league in interceptions (10). The offense has accounted for at least one turnover in all but one game. Extra possessions for the Rams means more chances to run up the score after a frustrating few weeks.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 13 Predictions       *Pt 3 of 3
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 03Dec2021

_*SF 49ers at Seattle Seahawks, 4:25p, CBS*_
Pick: 49ers
The NFL flexed this from the Sunday night slot because no one wants to watch the current iteration of the Seahawks (3-8). Every aspect of Seattle’s offense is broken: They’ve averaged only 65 rushing yds per game during this three-game losing streak, and their best receiver, D.K. Metcalf, has had only 23 yds per game in that span. Defensively, the Seahawks allow a league-high 274.1 yds per game.

The Seahawks have won only once at home this franchise-altering season. Could this be Russell Wilson’s last time hosting the 49ers there, leaving his job in 2022 for Aaron Rodgers, Deshaun Watson or, gulp....Jimmy Garoppolo?

Seattle is a mess. They are averaging under 25 min of possession per game, worst in the NFL. The team is below average in scoring rate (averaging 1.6 points per drive) and is going three-and-out more than a third of the time (36%). Only the Carolina Panthers, Jacksonville Jaguars and Houston Texans are having more difficulty moving the ball this season.

QB Russell Wilson has struggled, especially after returning from a finger injury, and is ranked 23rd out of 32 passers per ESPN’s Total QB Rating. The running game hasn’t been much better, and is ranked 19th per Football Outsiders. The OL is little help, allowing an adjusted sack rate of 10% this season after adjusting for situation and opponent. Only the Chicago Bears offer worse protection for their QB.

After going on a three-game win streak, the 49ers (6-5) would be the NFC’s sixth seed. Even with the do-it-all receiver Deebo Samuel and linebacker Fred Warner both out with injuries, SF is the safer bet than the crumbling Seahawks. The 49ers shouldn't need to score a lot of points to overcome Seattle.

*Monday Night’s Game*
_*NE Patriots at Buffalo Bills, 8:15p, ESPN*_
Pick: Bills
The schedule-makers blessed NFL fans with potentially the best game of the week on Monday night. The Bills (7-4) will attempt to pry the AFC East lead away from the Patriots (8-4), who stole it from them after winning six straight games. Buffalo will be short-handed, though, because Tre’Davious White, one of the NFL’s best CBs, tore his ACL against the Saints on Thanksgiving.

That’s a brutal blow for the Bills' game-planning against Mac Jones, the Patriots’ rookie QB who has completed an impressive 70.3% of his passes this year. Defenses have yet to stop the Patriots’ risk-averse, efficient play behind Jones, and until proven otherwise, it’d be safer to not bet against them.

*Thursday Night’s Matchup*
_*Cowboys 27, Saints 17*_
Dallas won because of its defense, which intercepted Taysom Hill four times. New Orleans falls to 5-7, while the Cowboys improve to 8-4 on the season. Dallas got two receivers back in the lineup, with CeeDee Lamb returning from an ankle injury and Amari Cooper coming off the Covid list. At times the team looked sloppy and disorganized, and OC Kellen Moore made several curious play calls. Dallas rushed for 146 yds and a TD, but two plays accounted for 91 of those yds. Dak Prescott threw for 238 yds, a TD and an interception. Dallas realistically should be the favorite in four of its next five games. If the defense continues to play the way it did Thursday, it will be hard to bet against them.

This is the first 5-game losing streak the Saints have suffered since Sean Payton became HC. That the Saints lost is no big surprise: the team is injured beyond belief, and even new starting QB Taysom Hill injured his throwing hand during the game. There is no curse, no football gods. There are just the odds, randomly stacking up against the 2021 Saints, just like they did the 2020 San Francisco 49ers or the 2020 Dallas Cowboys when Dak Prescott broke his ankle, or countless other teams before.

New Orleans now occupies the cellar of the NFC South alongside the Carolina Panthers, one year after winning the division for the fourth consecutive time. The big difference? Drew Brees is not in the building anymore. Simple as that. The NFL is a QB league, and that has never been truer than in this pass-happy era of football. Unfortunately for New Orleans, they currently do not have a QB on their roster who can take this team back to the Big Game, where it has been trying to go since it won the Super Bowl 12 seasons ago.

Taysom Hill, whom Coach Payton normally deploys at WR and TE, made his first start at QB this season in place of Trevor Siemian, who completed only 57% of his passes in five games after Jameis Winston tore an anterior cruciate ligament. Hill finished with 264 yds and 2 passing TDs, and he rushed for 101 yds. But he completed only 46.3% of his passes, and his turnovers wasted a strong display from the Saints’ defense. Hill suffered a torn tendon on the finger of his passing hand early on against the Dallas Cowboys when his hand went into the arm of a Dallas defender in the follow-through of a pass. Hill received a splint on his finger and played through the injury for the remainder of the game. The injury, called Mallet Finger, was suffered by Seattle's Russell Wilson earlier this year, and will require surgery at some point.

New Orleans will hit the road to face the Jets in Week 14 and the Buccaneers the following week. It will be interesting to see if the Saints turn to QB Trevor Siemian again or give fourth-round rookie Ian Book a chance.

This offseason, Sean Payton will have to make what figures to be the biggest decision of his Saints’ coaching career. It will define the rest of his Saints’ tenure: who will lead this team from next season forward. That QB is not on his roster yet.


----------



## jerry old

Pats Vs Bills-must see, are the Bills going to be the dominate team for the next three-four year?

Hey, Detroit Lions won a game 

Flash: Houston lost

Ravens vs Steelers-used to be these one of these guys would take the division crown=looks like it is still true.
Neither team is what what they once were, but they played an exciting game today.
Two touchdown in last two minutes, Ravers went for two points-receiver dropped ball,Steelers win by one point.
AFC North=Ravens still lead division  by two games.


No must to watch this Sunday; you can watch Chiefs beat Broncos if you want--well have to wait for Monday to see Bills vs Pat
(Pats have surprised me.).



*P. S.  Monday 12-6-31%$#@&*^*)  Bills vs. Pats, on ESPN, !@#^%$&*(&^#!**


----------



## jerry old

ESPN must have made a lot of money, they let us see         Pats vs Bills
This is first time I've seen the Manning Brothers-entirely too much none-game related chit-chat.
They had three guest, one in second quarter, one in third and one in fourth, more chit-chat.
I found the broadcast, with all the gossip-distracting.

The game:
I still think the Bills have the better team, but not tonight.
Josh Allen could throw the ball with the wind at his back, he and coaching staff had two quarters to build score, but they didn't
You have to give Belichick the game ball.
Jones threw three passes, completed two?


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 13 in the NFL* Pt 1 of 3
The Lions finally won one!
NYT, WashPost, London Guardian, SB Nation, local media, 12/7/2021

*Cardinals 33, Bears 22*
The Cardinals (10-2) got back Murray and three-time All-Pro receiver DeAndre Hopkins after both players missed three games because of injuries. The NFC West leaders, who have the NFL’s best record, intercepted Andy Dalton four times. Kyler Murray threw for two TDs and ran for two more in his return from an ankle injury.

Coming off a bye, AZ improved to 7-0 on the road, with each win by 10 points or more. The urge to hurry Kyler Murray, a 5-foot-10, 207-pound turbine, back onto the field from an ankle injury that had kept him out after Week 8, had to be overwhelming for the Cardinals. The conservative approach to Murray’s return paid off. While other QBs battle pinkie toe injuries (Aaron Rodgers), pinkie finger injuries (Joe Burrow) and everything in-between, Murray looked reinvigorated in his return.

WR DeAndre Hopkins was also back from a hamstring injury, and he and Murray wasted no time reconnecting. On fourth-and-2, four minutes into the game, Murray laced a 20-yard strike to Hopkins in stride for a TD catch. As a runner, Murray did not appear to nurse his ankle. On third-and-goal on the very next drive, with Bears DE Robert Quinn breathing down his neck, Murray took off for a 9-yard TD run.

Murray took the full month to recover because the Cardinals need him, and the creative juking reminiscent of Allen Iverson, to carry AZ deep into the playoffs. Now the Cardinals are positioned to do what they could not in 2020: finish strong.

Despite losing JJ Watt for the season, AZ has a tough defensive unit. The Cardinals intercepted Bears QB Andy Dalton four times with safety Budda Baker returning his pick 77 yds. Baker has been phenomenal all season. Perhaps no other active defensive back is as physical in the run game and breaks so aggressively on balls in the secondary.

AZ edge rusher Chandler Jones remains one of the most underrated players. He has totaled 105½ sacks in 134 career games, and his tip of a pass led to one of Dalton’s interceptions. Not that Bears fans needed any more salt in their wounds, but it is worth noting that nine years ago they drafted OL Shea McClellin, passing over Chandler Jones.

*Steelers 20, Ravens 19*
John Harbaugh went for the win, but his gamble cost the Ravens (8-4) and kept the Steelers in the mix in the AFC North. Down 20-19 at the end of a pulsating affair, the play call on the 2-point conversion was perfect, but Lamar Jackson just missed TE Mark Andrews on an out route. Accuracy problems have been troubling the Ravens’ QB again, and it cost the Ravens this game.

The Steelers got a much-needed win. They entered Sunday on a two-game losing streak, their hobbled QB looking his age. Criticism was reaching a fevered pitch prior to kickoff. But with a furious 17-point Q4, Pittsburgh upset the AFC North-leading Ravens. And at 6-5-1, the Steelers are nipping at the Denver Broncos’ heels for that final playoff spot.

Steelers receiver Diontae Johnson, bouncing back from a dropped TD earlier in the game, finished with eight catches for 105 yds and two TDs. His second score, a 5-yard catch on third-and-goal with 1:48 to go, proved to be the game-winner.

Roethlisberger may be a shell of what he once was, but that late rally breathed just enough life into the Steelers. After eighteen years, the days of Big Ben hip-checking DEs in the pocket are a distant memory, but he showed the rival Ravens that he could still uncork the occasional deep lob to Johnson or Chase Claypool in one-on-one coverage. A 40-yard heave to Claypool at the beginning of Q4 is what finally got Pittsburgh’s stagnant offense rolling and led to its first TD score of the game.

On defense, TJ Watt continues to bench-press OLmen whenever he pleases. He was the best player on the field on Sunday with three and a half sacks and six QB hits. Wherever Jackson went, Watt seemed to be there.

Is this all enough to make the Steelers an actual threat in the AFC? Probably not. But it might be enough to send Roethlisberger out with his head held high.

*Chargers 41, Bengals 22*
The Chargers are sticking with what works. Justin Herbert threw all three of his TD passes in the first half and the visiting LA Chargers (7-5) survived a late scare to earn victory. They rebounded from a road defeat at Denver last week. Herbert was 26 of 35 for 317 yds with an interception. Keenan Allen caught two TD passes.

LAC overcame two fumbles from Austin Ekeler but wedged some late breathing room on a Cincinnati turnover. LAC’s Tevaughn Campbell returned a fumble by Joe Mixon 61 yds for a TD and a 31-22 lead with 13:43 remaining. The Chargers’ 16 points in Q1 were their most since September 2012. They did lose star DE Joey Bosa in Q1 to a head injury. He was cleared to return, but coach Brandon Staley decided to hold him out for the remainder of the game.

LAC coach Staley remains aggressive in his play-calling. On the game’s first drive, the Chargers went for it on fourth-and-goal and Herbert connected with receiver Keenan Allen for one of his two TD passes. After nearly squandering a 24-point lead, the Chargers pulled away from the Cincinnati Bengals for a crucial 41-22 win. QB Justin Herbert outdueled Joe Burrow, and now the Chargers (7-5), who began the day a game back of KC, can still harbor realistic hopes of winning the cluttered AFC West.

The Bengals got the score as close as 24-22 heading into Q4, but RB Joe Mixon picked a bad time to lose a fumble for just the second time since 2018. Chargers CB Tevaughn Campbell returned it 61 yds for a TD. With QB Burrow hurting, Cincinnati never caught up.

The Chargers are still a tough read. Their 4-1 start gave way to a slide in which they lost four of their next six, behind a defense that has been bad against the run. Sunday’s win over the surging Bengals should give LAC and Staley confidence that its talented offense can go drive for drive with anyone.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 13 in the NFL* Pt 2 of 3
NYT, WashPost, London Guardian, SB Nation, local media, 12/7/2021

*Lions 29, Vikings 27*
The Lions have discovered new, painful ways to lose every week – but not this Sunday! The Lions (1-10-1) ended a 15-game winless streak that lasted 364 days since winning at Chicago last season, giving first-year coach Dan Campbell his first victory with the franchise.

QB Jared Goff threw two TD passes in the first half to put Detroit ahead by 14 points, their biggest lead this season. Then he fumbled the ball twice in the second half to help Minnesota rally. The Vikings failed on two-point conversion three times, and those missed opportunities proved costly. Kirk Cousins threw a go-ahead three-yard TD pass to Justin Jefferson.

The Lions had the ball with 1:50 on the clock but with no timeouts left. Goff redeemed himself by leading Detroit on a 14-play, 75-yard TD drive. His 11-yard TD pass to rookie Amon-Ra St. Brown at the buzzer ended the season's longest winless streak.

*KC 22, Broncos 9*
Plot twist: the Patrick Mahomes-led team won with defense. Not only that, but maligned safety Daniel Sorensen — a sad meme much of the season — supplied the play of the game on Sunday night by picking off Teddy Bridgewater and returning it for a TD.

The KC Chiefs won their fifth game in a row. KC’s defense was blamed for the team’s disappointing start to the season, but after returning DE Chris Jones to his usual position, the unit has performed well, dampening Denver’s playoff chances. They intercepted Teddy Bridgewater twice as the Chiefs moved to 8-4 and control of the AFC West.

The Broncos have most of their pieces together, but not all. Teddy Bridgewater has not proven capable of lifting the team to the next level, and the front office is going to have to figure out, once again, where their future QB is to be found.

*Seahawks 30, 49ers 23*
Russell Wilson played his best game since returning from finger surgery throwing for 231 yds and two TDs, and the Seahawks made a late goal line stand to throw cold water over the surging 49ers. Seattle (4-8) snapped a three-game losing streak but it wasn’t easy – a number of mistakes gave the 49ers a chance for a tying TD in the final moments.

Jimmy Garoppolo is just good enough to make anyone believe for three quarters. But his two interceptions and a potential game-winning drive that ended with his incompletion on fourth-and-goal from Seattle’s 3-yard line ended SF’s three-game win streak. The loss drops the Niners from sixth seed to a contested seventh seed. They’re facing two tough road games – one at Cincinnati and one in Tennessee – so their future is up to them.

Kyle Shanahan is on his first pro coaching job, and his lack of interest in keeping a tighter discipline on the assistant coaches in charge of the Niners secondary and special teams is proving a double Achilles’ heel(s). The special teams were absolutely abysmal on Sunday, falling for a Seahawks fake punt that was run back 73-yds for a TD. Seattle routinely started their drives between the 25- and 45-yd lines, while SF struggled with beginning most of their drives behind their own 15-yd line. Both teams fumbled the ball away multiple times.

Garoppolo rightly gets criticism for erratic plays and too many interceptions, but Shanahan’s coaching and playcalling is not above reproach, either. The Niners may make it into the playoffs as a Wild Card, but no one should expect them to go further than one or two games up, at most. When they are healthy and firing on all cylinders they can go up against the best and stand toe-to-toe.....but they too often play down to the level of their opponents.

Five years of Shanahan as HC has shown inconsistency more often than not. His win-loss record is a mediocre 35-41. At best the Niners have proven a “just above .500” team on any given Sunday. Those holes, including an actual hard-nosed QB coach and a better conditioning coach, need to be fixed before they’ll see the Super Bowl again. Disappointed fans are calling for first-round draft pick Trey Lance, but Shanahan hasn’t shown he possesses either the talent or inclination to develop a QB, unlike a certain Grumpy Lobster Captain in NE who holds the same power Kyle does, but wields it with skill and patience.

*Rams 37, Jaguars 7*
The Rams needed desperately to get untracked to stay in the wild-card race. The Jaguars made the perfect straw man upon which to unleash their frustrations. Cooper Kupp, Van Jefferson and Odell Beckham Jr. caught TD passes from Matthew Stafford, and the LA Rams snapped their three-game losing streak. Coach Sean McVay ran the ball more than usual to get Sony Michel (121 yds and a TD) rolling — a step that should add a needed wrinkle to the offense. Kupp had his 100th reception of a remarkable season among his eight catches for 129 yds.

Stafford passed for 295 yds, playing turnover-free football after giving the ball away six times during the three-game skid that threatened to derail the Rams’ playoff plans. LA still has never lost four straight in coach Sean McVay’s half-decade in charge.

*Washington Football Team 17, Raiders 15*
Taylor Heinicke has his team squarely in the NFC playoff picture after bouncing back from a late interception to lead an eight-play, 44-yard field-goal drive. It has taken a while, but Washington (6-6) is finally featuring RB Antonio Gibson. He had 101 total yds, including 23 yds on five receptions with one TD, while a defense that struggled mightily the first half of the season is also starting to resemble what everyone expected. With four consecutive wins and two games still to go against Dallas, a division title isn’t out of reach.

Heinicke threw a seven-yard TD pass to Logan Thomas on the opening drive, an indication it was going to be “that kind of day” for the erratic and poorly coached Raiders. His second TD pass in Q4 was a four-yarder to Antonio Gibson after extending the drive with a key third-down scramble.

Unable to score in the red zone, the Raiders clung to a 15-14 lead through almost all of Q4. But with 37 seconds remaining, Heinicke set up new kicker Brian Johnson‘s game-winning 48-yard FG to lead Washington to its fourth straight win, and the Raiders lost another heart-breaker.

The loss dropped the Raiders to 6-6 in a virtual tie with Denver for last place, but the Broncos still have a chance at a wild card whereas the Raiders do not.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 13 in the NFL* Pt 3 of 3
NYT, WashPost, London Guardian, SB Nation, local media, 12/7/2021

*Buccaneers 30, Falcons 17*
Tom Brady threw a brutal pick-6 against Atlanta at the end of the first half. But once again he bounced back from an egregious mistake to torment the Falcons, finishing with 368 passing yds and four TDs, two of them to longtime favorite target Rob Gronkowski. Brady didn’t take a sack on 51 dropbacks.

The Bucs (9-3) won their third straight game and pushed their division lead to four games over Atlanta, Carolina and New Orleans (all 5-7), with five games remaining. They are on the brink of clinching the NFC South title.

*Colts 31, Texans 0*
Nothing like a date with the hapless Texans to get back on track. RB Jonathan Taylor continued to pad his MVP résumé with 143 yds on 32 attempts and two TDs. Taylor, who leads the NFL in yds rushing, has 16 rushing TDs this season, which ties the franchise record set by Lenny Moore in 1964. It’s the 10th straight game where he’s ran for a TD, the longest streak in the NFL since LaDainian Tomlinson did it in 18 straight in the 2004 and 2005 seasons.

The hapless Texans turned the ball over twice in the first quarter. QB Tyrod Taylor was benched in the third quarter as Houston (2-10) lost for the ninth time in 10 games. To say the fans are discouraged would be putting it mildly. As one SB Nation Colts blogger wrote, _“Let’s look at it this way. Even last year, the Colts and Texans were kinda sorta peers. This year, the Colts outscored the Texans 62-3. The league has outscored the Texans to almost a 2:1 margin. Since putting up 37 points against the Glitter Kitties on Opening Day, the high for points in the game for the Texans is just 22, both times in losing efforts (with the latter being all trash time scores).

“The Texans have been shutout twice in 2021 with five (5) excruciating games to go, and they have scored less than or equal to 14 points in eight (8) out of 12 games.”_

As another blogger pointed out,_ “...the Texans’ leading rusher for 2021 is Mark Ingram with 294 yards. Ingram hasn’t played for the Texans since the end of October, having been traded to New Orleans.”_

*Dolphins 20, Giants 9*
Miami continued to tear through a soft stretch of its schedule, and the Dolphins have won five straight. Isaiah Ford and Mack Hollins had the scoring grabs for Miami (6-7), who have shaken off a 1-7 start. Jaylen Waddle had nine catches for 90 yds for the Dolphins, and rookie Jaelan Phillips had two more sacks giving him five in his last two games. Tagovailoa completed 30 of 41 passes for 244 yds and the two scores.

The Giants are now 4-8. Daniel Jones did not play Sunday due to a neck injury and may not play vs. the Chargers next Sunday. Backup Mike Glennon did not play well vs. the Miami Dolphins on Sunday, and suffered a concussion. That means Jake Fromm, acquired less than a week ago, could be the Giants’ starting quarterback. Their offensive woes are likely to continue.

*Eagles 33, Jets 18*
Gardner Minshew and his handlebar mustache took over, in place of the injured Jalen Hurts, leading the Eagles to score on seven of their eight offensive possessions. Minshew was 20 of 25 for 242 yds and two TDs to Dallas Goedert. Kenneth Gainwell ran for a score, Jake Elliott kicked four FGs and the Eagles (6-7) improved to 12-0 all-time against the Jets (3-9).

*Patriots 14, Bills 10 *
NE won their seventh consecutive game, improved to 6-0 on the road this season and now have a two-win edge over the Bills (7-5) in the AFC East standings. QB Mac Jones attempted just three passes and completed two, the fewest in any NFL game since Bills quarterback Joe Ferguson went 0-for-2 in a game in 1974.

Once again, the Patriots have taken control of AFC East with the best record in AFC at 9-4. Belichick focused on the run game on a windy night, outgaining the Bills 229 to 99 in yards rushing, with the cold, windy snowy night negating Allen’s strong-armed passing attack. Damien Harris finished with a season-best 111 yards rushing.

With the Patriots facing the wind gusting up to 40 mph, coach Bill Belichick succeeded on a two-point conversion in Q1, with Brandon Bolden scoring just inside the left pylon. The Patriots never trailed, with Nick Folk hitting two field goals both with the wind at his back from 34 and 41 yards.

DB Miles Bryant sealed the Monday night victory by batting down Josh Allen’s pass at the goal line with Buffalo facing fourth-and-14 at New England’s 18 with 1:55 remaining.

The Bills continued their inconsistencies by losing the fourth game of their past seven. This puts them in trouble in the AFC Playoff standings. With a middling record in conference games, they might need to win four of their last five games just to make the playoffs. Instead of being tied for first in the conference, Buffalo is hanging onto the final Wild Card spot, just a half-game ahead of the Pittsburgh Steelers and Indianapolis Colts, who both beat the Bills this season.

From the multiple shots of him screaming his head off over minor ref mistakes in the first half to the strange challenge in the second half on New England’s fourth-down sneak, Bills HC Sean McDermott seemed like he was pressing all game long. His decision to attempt a 33-yard FG with seven minutes left when Buffalo was down four points and driving into the wind was....strange, to say the least.


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> Quietly the Patriots are moving up  .....  Oh, please  NOoooooooooo    to a  Patriots - Bucs Super Bowl -  anyone else!


----------



## DaveA

As a NE fan, living about 35 miles from the stadium, I find it hard to accept anything except anything less than a front running team. Last year was abysmal but it only took Belichick one year to bring them out of the doldrums.

I don't expect them to go all the way but at least they're back as contenders.


----------



## jerry old

Again, Dallas Cowboys vs any team they can beat.


----------



## jerry old

Dave A, you have to stick with them.  the Cowboys had 20 years of winning seasons, then they went into the toilet.
It was a decade of ineptness, chaos in the locker room, revolving coaches, front office snafus and enbarassement .
Even the hard-core fans refused to attend games or watch them flub and dub on game day.

So, how would you like to live in Detroit, Houston:  "Yea, us pray they don't lose by over twenty points."


----------



## Feelslikefar

I've lived in 3 cities that have NFL teams through the years.
Denver during the Greg Morton, Floyd Little days.
Enjoyed going to games at Mile High.
Glad to live where there was a team.

Seattle during the Jim Zorn, Steve Largent days.
Watching them at the Kingdome, losing more than winning.
Glad to live where there was a team.

Now live in Nashville for the last 12 years and go to every Titans game I can.
Lots of ups, but mostly downs.
Enjoy the fans and game day is still a special treat.
Glad to live where there is a team.

I don't consider myself a 'fair-weather fan', never changed due to a winning/losing record.
Had I stayed in one place, probably would have picked one team to follow.
Since I didn't, I try to enjoy whatever team the city host.
For me, it's about enjoying the NFL. Hope this makes sense.

( Now when it comes to College Football, just one team for the last 40 + years! )


----------



## DaveA

Always a Pats fan, even through the old AFL which started in 1960, if my memory hasn't failed me.  Prior to that, most of us in this area were Giants fans as their games were the only Sunday TV games.  Y. .A. Tittle and Charlie Conerly were a couple of the popular QB's.


----------



## jerry old

Cowboys were given a franchise in 1960. before that we got the NFL Game of the Week.
We had to watch these losers every weekend-their first year, 11 loses, one tie Cheez!


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 14 Predictions* Pt 1 of 3
NYTimes, SB Nation, local media 10Dec2021

So much for parity, LOL. Amid a back-and-forth season, the predictable has happened: The revitalized NE Patriots (9-4) are atop the AFC, just as they’ve been for the better part of the last two decades, and KC, which has won the past two conference titles, is not far behind them. Teams will begin determining their postseason fates with this week’s slate of games, which feature critical divisional matchups.

_Byes: Colts, Dolphins, Eagles, Patriots. (All times are Eastern)_

*Thursday Night’s Matchup
Vikings 36, Steelers 28*
Every remaining game of what could be Ben Roethlisberger’s final season is essentially a must-win. But the Steelers couldn't get their offense going. Roethlisberger was hit and sacked early and often via four sacks in the first half. The score was a painful 29-0 in the Vikes' favor by early Q3, courtesy of Roethlisberger getting intercepted.

Last week the Vikings (6-7) suffered the embarrassment of losing to the Detroit Lions. But although Minnesota’s offense stumbled at times, the Steelers were stifled by the Vikings' D. Pittsburgh didn't manage to score any points until their rookie RB Najee Harris caught a TD pass with 2:11 left in Q3. Harris scored again to make it 29-14 with 14:49 left in the game. Two minutes later Roethlisberger threw to James Washington to make it 29-20, but the two-point attempt failed. An exhilarating exchange of TDs ran up the score to 36-28, but time ran out as Big Ben’s pass intended for Pat Freiermuth fell incomplete.

This game should not have been as close as it was. Dalvin Cook put up a career-high 205 yards, but Kirk Cousins had one of his worst games as a Viking to let the Steelers back into it. Cousins was intercepted twice by Akhelo Witherspoon. It was an ugly win, but the W is all that counts. The Vikings climb back to 6-7 on the year, and now have a bit of a mini-bye before facing the Chicago Bears at Soldier Field for Monday Night Football next week.

*Sunday Games:

Buffalo Bills at TBay Buccaneers, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Buccaneers
The Bills (7-5) have become incredibly inconsistent but should be motivated after that loss to the Patriots. While it won’t be as cold as last week’s game, Sunday’s forecasts call for windy and rainy weather in Tampa, Fla., where the Buccaneers (9-3) will certainly pass more than the Patriots did.

With the absence of top CB Tre’Davious White and potentially playing without LB AJ Klein (Covid-19), Buffalo might need to win four of their last five games just to make the postseason, due to their middling record in conference games. Their remaining opponents are: Panthers, Patriots, Falcons, Jets.

After a few weeks of turmoil the Bucs are back on track. Ryan Succop, the kicker for the Buccaneers, leads the NFL in point after attempts (47) and makes (44), thanks to TBay’s high-flying offense. Tom Brady leads the league in yds (3,771) and TDs (34), and should test the Bills’ top-ranked passing defense, which has allowed only 1,983 yds. The Bucs' (9-3) remaining opponents are: Saints, Panthers (twice), Jets.

*Baltimore Ravens at Cleveland Browns, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Browns
A bye last week should mean Baker Mayfield will return rested, if not completely healed, of the shoulder and foot injuries that diminished his recent performances. An emphasis on the passing attack for the Browns (6-6) could exploit the Ravens (8-4), who lost CB Marlon Humphrey (torn pectoral muscle) for the season. The Ravens’ injury list is horrible this year, and blitzing has proven to be Baltimore and Jackson’s Achilles heel.

The Ravens have been inconsistent – the loss to the Steelers showed that. Offensively this team cannot keep being the Lamar Jackson show with little else to show, and on defense they have to button things up. Baltimore’s remaining opponents are: Steelers, Packers, Bengals, Rams.

Lamar Jackson threw four interceptions against Cleveland two weeks ago, but the Ravens still won because the Browns wasted possessions and rushed for only 40 yds. If Baltimore’s front seven can again hinder the Browns’ running and play-action passing, the hallmarks of the offense, Mayfield will have fewer opportunities to play where he’s comfortable. But if Cleveland can establish its running game, it will keep Jackson off the field.

*Dallas Cowboys at Washington Football Team, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
Washington (6-6) has slowly crept into the playoff conversation, with three NFC East teams in as of Thursday morning. A win against the Cowboys (8-4) could further shake the division race as January approaches. During Washington’s five-game win streak, QB Taylor Heinicke has completed 70% of his passes and RB Antonio Gibson has had 19 or more carries per game.

The Cowboys’ offense has underperformed in recent weeks, largely due to questionable play-calling and a failure to run the ball well (Dallas had fewer than 100 rushing yds in two of the last three games). If they can revert to their prolific running in the first half of the season and if the defense, led by Micah Parsons and Trevon Diggs, continues to create turnovers, the Cowboys should win. Dallas’ remaining opponents: Washington (again), Giants, Cardinals, Eagles.

*LVegas Raiders at KC, 1p, CBS*
Pick: KC
After thoroughly dispatching the Broncos, KC (8-4) could increase its distance from the rest of the AFC West by beating the Raiders (6-6), who have only a 14% chance of reaching the postseason, according to the playoff predictor.

KC’s defense has improved after a slow start to the season and has held each of its last five opponents - including the Raiders in Week 10 - to under 20 points. The offense seems to have adjusted to feasting on sure gains with opponents limiting Patrick Mahomes’s downfield strikes. KC is clearly the better team and should easily hand LVegas its fifth loss in six games. KC’s remaining opponents: Chargers, Steelers, Bengals, Broncos.

*Detroit Lions at Denver Broncos, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Broncos
The Broncos (6-6) are a QB away from truly contending. Teddy Bridgewater can lead the team under ideal circumstances, but in less perfect scenarios his mediocre play is wasting a talented crop of skill-position players and a respectable defense. The Lions (1-10-1), finally won a game last week after having been on the verge of other victories that they squandered with untimely turnovers, bad luck and inexcusable coaching decisions. Detroit has played competitively against teams that are better than Denver, which makes the Lions a safe bet to keep the score within the spread.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 14 Predictions* Pt 2 of 3
NYTimes, SB Nation, local media 10Dec2021

*SF 49ers at Cincinnati Bengals, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: 49ers
This game should be competitive, at least on paper. The 49ers are the seventh-most efficient team in the NFL after adjusting for strength of schedule, per Football Outsiders. The Cincinnati Bengals rank 19th. Both the 49ers (6-6) and the Bengals (7-5) lost key games last week just as they were gaining momentum ahead of the playoffs. Cincinnati QB Joe Burrow dislocated the pinkie finger on his throwing hand against the Chargers, but played through the injury and should not miss any time. It’s unclear, though, how that will affect his performance going forward.

Realistically the Bengals are way ahead of where people expected their rebuild would be, and that deserves some credit - but they may not quite be ready to compete at the top level yet. Inexperience has shown itself too often this season. They will get in, and then we’ll see what happens. Remaining opponents: Broncos, Ravens, Chiefs, Browns.

For SF, injuries have hit critical players, exposing their lack of depth. They have a 5-star defensive line with a wicked pass rush, but the secondary is one half-step above inept with all their first-stringers on IR. This is why Joe Burrow’s finger injury will prove important this week. Niners CB Emmanuel Moseley is questionable with a high ankle sprain and flashy RB Elijah Mitchell is in concussion protocol. It’s also unknown whether SF’s outstanding WR Deebo Samuel (groin) and All-Pro LB Fred Warner (hamstring), two of the team’s top four players, will return after missing last week.

After the upset loss to Seattle the Niners looked broken and lost. It’s gut check time to see if they can pull together and be a wild card. 49ers’ remaining opponents: Falcons, Titans, Texans, Rams.

*Jacksonville Jaguars at Tennessee Titans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
It seems like the Jaguars (2-10) are the league’s universal “get-right” opponent. A week after taking a beatdown from the Rams, Jacksonville must play the Titans (8-4), who lost back-to-back games before their bye. Jacksonville’s recent performances offer no reason to think an upset is in the making.

Tennessee designated receiver Julio Jones to return from IR, which should help the team’s passing attack operate without AJ Brown, who is still recovering from a chest injury. The Titans’ replacement cast of RBs has also shown it can operate respectfully while Derrick Henry rehabs his foot injury.

Titans' remaining opponents are: Steelers, 49ers, Dolphins, Texans. It’s a great back-end schedule, but there’s not a lot of reason to have faith in this team to go deep into the playoffs unless they made some major bye week adjustments.

*New Orleans Saints at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Saints
Taysom Hill is expected to start again at QB for the Saints (5-7) and play through a finger injury. New Orleans also hopes RB Alvin Kamara returns, who has missed four games with a knee injury. On the downside, the Saints injury list remains horrific, with Mark Ingram, Deonte Harris, and Cam Jordan among those missing the action.

If Hill can reduce his turnovers (he threw four interceptions against the Cowboys), the Saints should beat the Jets (3-9), who lost Corey Davis, the team’s second-leading receiver, to season-ending core muscle surgery. A loss to the Jets would be devastating for New Orleans, who are hoping to end a five-game losing streak.

It’s clear in the off-season the Saints will be looking for a QB to replace retired Drew Brees – but Seattle’s Russell Wilson may be too expensive. Apparently Wilson is willing to waive his no-trade clause, with interest specifically in the Denver Broncos, New York Giants, and New Orleans Saints. The rumor mill is already starting to heat up, although at least one analyst stands firm that Wilson will remain with the Seahawks for 2022.

*Atlanta Falcons at Carolina Panthers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Panthers
After starting 3-0, the Panthers (5-7) have struggled offensively, ranking 24th in points scored per game (19.7) and 29th in yds per game (308.7). That is unlikely to improve as their best weapon, RB Christian McCaffrey, was placed on IR with an ankle injury.

The inefficiency caused Coach Matt Rhule to fire offensive coordinator Joe Brady, who was viewed last off-season as a blossoming head coach candidate. Despite the Panthers’ offensive troubles, Carolina’s defense, which ranks second in fewest yds allowed, should be able to contain the Falcons (5-7), whose offense relies on just three players - receiver Cordarrelle Patterson, TE Kyle Pitts and QB Matt Ryan.

Neither of these teams are likely to make the postseason, but in an NFC South rivalry, Carolina could have bragging rights after this one. But if Matt Ryan gets hot, the Falcons could ride a lead for the win. Carolina lacks the horsepower to easily come from behind.

*Seattle Seahawks at Houston Texans, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Seahawks
The Seahawks (4-8) have drastically underwhelmed this season and have become one of the worst teams in the league on offense and defense. The Texans (2-10) have been as bad as predicted. Houston’s journeyman QB, Tyrod Taylor, was benched for the rookie Davis Mills in a blowout loss to the Colts, and Coach David Culley said he will “evaluate everything” regarding which passer starts for the remainder of the season.

The Seahawks, meanwhile, signed the future Hall of Fame RB Adrian Peterson to revive a pedestrian rushing attack, and are motivated to finish the season strong. Houston’s performances have been so poor that Seattle, despite its many offensive deficiencies, should cover the betting odds.

*Giants at LA Chargers, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Chargers
Justin Herbert may be without his top two receivers, Keenan Allen and Mike Williams, because the Chargers (7-5) placed them on the Covid-19 list. The Giants (4-8) may also be short-handed as QB Daniel Jones is likely to sit for a second consecutive game with a neck injury. It is unclear whether Mike Glennon, who is in the concussion protocol, or Jake Fromm, whom the Giants recently signed, will start. Regardless, LAC’s defense ranks seventh in fewest passing yds allowed per game (209.5) and should be excited to face either QB.

Beating the Bengals was a huge confidence boost down the stretch as the Chargers jump to fifth in the AFC. Justin Herbert is one of the best young QBs in the league, and this is a dangerous out - assuming this team doesn’t fall back into bad habits. Chargers’ remaining opponents: Chiefs, Texans, Broncos, Raiders.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 14 Predictions* + Wild Card list Pt 3 of 3
NYTimes, SB Nation, local media 10Dec2021

*Chicago Bears at GBay Packers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Packers
The NFL flexed last week’s Sunday night game and would be smart to do so again. Even with the storied rivalry between the Packers (9-3) and the Bears (4-8), this iteration is unappealing. Chicago’s offense is putrid, scoring the third-fewest points per game (16.8) and ranking 30th in yds per game (298.8). They’ll be outmatched by the Packers, one of the best teams in the league, who could realistically put the game out of reach by halftime. Temperature at kickoff is expected to hover near freezing, but with little chance of snow and no wind expected, there won’t be any impediment to GBay’s onslaught, regardless if Andy Dalton starts at QB or if Justin Fields (ribs) returns from injury.

The Pack can stake claim to a playoff berth with this win. Their remaining opponents: Rams, Ravens, Browns, Lions. None should prove a problem.

*Monday Night’s Matchup
LA Rams at Arizona Cardinals, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Cardinals
In their Week 4 meeting, the Cardinals (10-2) unknowingly offered the rest of the league an early blueprint to beat the Rams (8-4): Arizona rushed for over 200 yds, forced two turnovers including an interception, and schemed its offense away from Aaron Donald and Jalen Ramsey. In later weeks SF, Tennessee and GBay mimicked that strategy, and the Rams’ new additions, receiver Odell Beckham Jr. and the pass rusher Von Miller, have not been able to change the outcome, putting LAR in jeopardy of a fourth prime-time embarrassment in six weeks.

The Rams’ recent performances against strong competition makes them a risky bet, especially on the road. The debacle on Monday Night Football in Week 10 showed a vulnerability this team had that a lot of people didn’t expect. Their record is good enough to coast in, but no one can tell how well they will do once the playoffs start. LAR’s remaining opponents: Seahawks, Vikings, Ravens, 49ers.

Arizona has shown few weaknesses and looked re-energized with Kyler Murray and DeAndre Hopkins back last week after each missed multiple games. Despite the embarrassing loss to Carolina in Week 10, the Cardinals have a beneficial schedule down the stretch that sees only the Rams and Cowboys as legitimate tests. The odds are good they may cruise to a 14-3 record and the #1 seed. Remaining opponents for AZ: Lions, Colts, Cowboys, Seahawks

&&&

*SB Nation re Wild Cards

In the NFC there are reasonably five teams that can make a run:*
Eagles (6-7)
Vikings (6-7)
Panthers (5-7)
Falcons (5-7)
Saints (5-7)

*As it stands there are five AFC teams with a realistic shot of making a run:*
Steelers (6-6-1)
Colts (7-6)
Broncos (6-6)
Raiders (6-6)
Browns (6-6)

All within striking distance, the team that could push their way in is the Colts. They’ve been largely ignored and playing well lately, so they shouldn’t be written off just yet.


----------



## jerry old

(Yesterday's tornadoes   throws a  pallor on rooting for your home team, there are far more important issues this day.)

Surprised that Raiders made such a poor showing against Chiefs; oh well, makes Don M happppppy

Wonder if Bills can bounce back to former competence -the Bucs  are not the team that will allow you to search.


----------



## JustBonee

Happy day for @jerry old !  

The Browns - Ravens game got interesting.

And Tom is at it again   for the Bucs   ....


----------



## AnnieA

Bonnie said:


> Happy day for @jerry old !
> 
> The Browns - Ravens game got interesting.
> 
> And Tom is at it again   for the Bucs   ....



Dunno if @jerry old thinks the same, but it's not a completely happy day.  Great win, great defense, but what the HECK is wrong with Dak???   Speaking of defense, Trevon Diggs is an amazing player and displays wonderful sportsmanship. Don't see a lot of players play as cleanly aggressive as he does. He showed pure class when the Washington receiver (Sims) he covered got a reversal of an incomplete pass upon review that resulted in a touchdown. Went out of his way to run over and fist bump Sims after the call. Impressive guy all around.


----------



## Don M.

jerry old said:


> Surprised that Raiders made such a poor showing against Chiefs; oh well, makes Don M happppppy
> 
> You Betcha!!  I couldn't believe how lopsided this game was.  The Chiefs had such a lead that the coach put the backup QB into the game in the 4th quarter.  I've been a Chiefs fan for decades, and attended a few games when we still lived near KC.  I just hope their luck holds out for the rest of the season.


----------



## jerry old

AnnieA said:


> Dunno if @jerry old thinks the same, but it's not a completely happy day.  Great win, great defense, but what the HECK is wrong with Dak???   Speaking of defense, Trevon Diggs is an amazing player and displays wonderful sportsmanship. Don't see a lot of players play as cleanly aggressive as he does. He showed pure class when the Washington receiver (Sims) he covered got a reversal of an incomplete pass upon review that resulted in a touchdown. Went out of his way to run over and fist bump Sims after the call. Impressive guy all around.


Dak ruled the world his first season, as a rookie nothing was expected of him; therefore all his feats were 'gravy.'
Season two, the defense was ready for him. 
He looks so shocked when he throws an interception.

Bonnie said:  At Tom Brady's autopsy, a Every Ready Bunny hopped out and completed three passes.


----------



## AnnieA

jerry old said:


> Dak ruled the world his first season, as a rookie nothing was expected of him; therefore all his feats were 'gravy.'
> Season two, the defense was ready for him.



He was stellar at the beginning of this year.  But yesterday, even with a healthy OL and plenty of time, he struggled.   In all my years watching him, I have never seen him look as off as he was yesterday with most key players available.


----------



## DGM

I wonder if the Raiders would like to rethink that great idea of standing on the Chiefs' logo and taunting them.


----------



## Irwin

The Bears/Packers game last night was entertaining. It's always fun to watch Arron Rogers and the Bears "da bears" put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Bonnie said:  At Tom Brady's autopsy, a Every Ready Bunny hopped out and completed three passes.



The talking heads said during the game,  that they expect him to play until he's  50


----------



## Irwin

Tonight's game is on ABC, so you don't need ESPN to be able to watch it. Should be a good match up... two of the best teams.


----------



## JustBonee

Irwin said:


> Tonight's game is on ABC, so you don't need ESPN to be able to watch it. Should be a good match up... two of the best teams.



Stafford was good,   and the Cardinals took a lickin'


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 14 in the NFL* Pt 1 of 3
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 15Dec2021

*Buccaneers 33, Buffalo 27 OT*
Bills Coach Sean McDermott, who is too often stuck in 1995, yet again, punted and kicked FGs far too often in a road loss to the Buccaneers. But if there’s a takeaway from the most dramatic game in Week 14, it’s that as long as Josh Allen is the Bills’ QB, they’ve got a shot.

Nothing went right for the sinking Bills early Sunday. The run defense was gashed and Tom Brady picked apart McDermott’s defense with ease, as the Buccaneers built a 24-3 halftime lead. McDermott, the defensive-minded coach, hovers his foot above the gas pedal but never stomping down, settled for a 2Q chip-shot FG and a 3Q punt when the Bills still trailed by two TDs.

Stymied by timidity and a porous run defense, and down, 27-10, Allen led scoring drives of 75, 46, and 70 yds in Q4 to force an OT Buffalo had no business being in. Allen threw for 308 yds and two TDs, and led the ground game with a rushing TD and 109 yds, more than double the team’s next closest runner. Buffalo didn’t hand the ball to an RB until Q3, becoming the first NFL team since 1991 to go an entire first half without once handing the ball to a RB.

Since storming out to a 6-3 record through mid-November, Buffalo’s flaws have become apparent. They’re not big and not overly physical, not ideal in a conference where teams carrying Derrick Henry and Jonathan Taylor are building postseason cases, and where the Patriots and Browns continue to brawl.

The Buccaneers came into the game with the NFL’s stingiest run defense, and several previous opponents have chosen to skew heavily in favor of the pass. The Bills scored the final 17 points in regulation to erase a 27-10 deficit in the Q4. QB Josh Allen threw for 308 yds and two TDs. He also ran for 109 yds and a TD. But that could not prevent the Bills from falling to 7-6.

The Buccaneers squandered a sizable Q4 lead but regrouped in OT. Of course, TBay pulled through in the end. Brady’s 58-yard TD pass to Breshad Perriman dropped the Bills to 7-6, two games behind the NE Patriots, who had a bye, in the AFC East. It was another day, another NFL record for Tom Brady: Brady surpassed retired Saints great Drew Brees for the most completions in NFL history with No. 7,143 in the first half against the Buffalo Bills. Against the Bills Brady had 363 yds and two TDs on 31-for-46 passing. The Bucs improved to 10-3.

*Cowboys 27, Washington 20 *
Coach Mike McCarthy guaranteed a Dallas win, which irritated Washington coach Ron Rivera no end. But McCarthy finally had his two top receivers, CeeDee Lamb and Amari Cooper, back on the field at the same time again. Dallas’s ascending defense was historically bad in 2020, but has played with tenacity this season behind rookie LB Micah Parsons, who had two sacks and a forced fumble on Sunday, and who may walk away with Defensive Rookie of the Year honors if he stays healthy.

Unlike pass rushers who predominantly line up at one position, Parsons, the 12th overall pick in this year’s draft, moves all over the field. Any extra attention given to blocking him creates opportunities for other pass rushers, like Randy Gregory and DeMarcus Lawrence, as it did on Sunday, when Lawrence lassoed Taylor Heinicke to the turf with one hand.

*Chiefs 48, Raiders 9*
The AFC has been a cluttered mess. Titans RB Derrick Henry was on a pace to set the career rushing record when he broke his foot in November. That was right when Josh Allen of the Buffalo Bills and Lamar Jackson of the Baltimore Ravens, who had looked like contenders for the MVP Award, began to stammer against inferior opponents.

The KC Chiefs stumbled out of the gate. In four of its first five games, KC’s D surrendered 30 or more points. Teams shut down Mahomes’ running by posting two safeties, blocking up the edges. Pressing to score points and offset the leaky D, Mahomes threw more interceptions this year than he had thrown in total before.

But the team has changed – in one instance, going backwards – and with KC’s latest rout of the Raiders (6-7) they have won six straight games. KC now has the same 9-4 record as the NE Patriots and the Tennessee Titans.

On Sunday, KC forced five turnovers and hit Raiders QB Derek Carr 11 times. Now that the defense has given his offense breathing room, Mahomes has again looked like his normal, meteoric self, a sight no team wants to see in January. Mahomes was sharp, completing 20 of 24 passes for 258 yds with two TDs and no interceptions. The game wasn’t as close as the score; KC was up by 32 pts at halftime.

The Raiders started off on the wrong foot and to make sure things got worse, stuffed it in their collective mouths. The team spontaneously held its pre-game gathering standing on the Chiefs logo at mid-field, whooping and hollering.

Because you really want to have every Chiefs player, staff, and 76,000 fans absolutely enraged at you.

From Josh Jacobs’ opening-possession fumble, which resulted in a KC scoop-and-score, everything snowballed for LVegas. The team turned the ball over five times (four fumbles, all lost, and an interception) vs KC not giving up the ball once. It was 7-0 with the snap of a finger and then 14-0, 21-0, 28-0 and with 1:45 left in Q2, 35-0. Save for Daniel Carlson’s 26-yard FG, the Raiders would’ve been blanked by the Chiefs in the first half.

In the last three games, KC has allowed a total of 16 first-half points, confounding the Cowboys’ Dak Prescott (57.9 passer rating, five sacks), the Packers backup Jordan Love (15 incompletions, 69.5 passer rating) and Raiders Derek Carr in the process. Moved back to his natural position on the inside of the DL, tackle Chris Jones is again wrecking havoc on opponents. Steve Spagnuolo, the team’s DC, is stupefying opposing QBs with his endless scroll of blitzes.

Interestingly, although the Raiders are completely out of contention, they have the unique opportunity to play quadruple spoiler. Their last four games are against teams desperately seeking a playoff berth: Browns, Broncos, Colts and Chargers.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 14 in the NFL* Pt 2 of 3
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 15Dec2021

*Broncos 38, Lions 10*
Denver likes to run the ball early and often, and some opponents – like the Lions – can’t stop that. Melvin Gordon and Javonte Williams shredded the Detroit defense for 184 yds and three TDs on 39 attempts. The Broncos remain in the AFC playoff picture with a massively important game against the Bengals awaiting them next week.

Sunday’s game was the Broncos’ tribute to their former Pro Bowl WR, Demaryius Thomas, who was found dead Thursday in his Georgia home at age 33. Thomas played for Denver from 2010 to 2018 and helped the Broncos win a Super Bowl. A preliminary finding indicated the cause of death may have been a medical issue.

The Broncos honored Demaryius Thomas by starting the game with just 10 men on the field on offense. Denver then let the play clock run out and was flagged for delay of game as the crowd at Denver’s Empower Field at Mile High cheered. Detroit declined the penalty, at which point Broncos WR Courtland Sutton came onto the field to complete his team’s lineup. During that sequence, the scoreboard showed “88” ― Thomas’s number with the Broncos.

Safety Justin Simmons later added to the earlier demonstrations of love and respect. After intercepting a pass, Simmons ran off the field and placed the football on the No. 88 logo that was painted on the field on the sideline to honor Thomas.

QB Teddy Bridgewater threw two TD passes and tailback Melvin Gordon added two TD runs. The Broncos nudged their record above .500, at 7-6.

*Packers 45, Bears 30*
This one got wild in Q2, with the rivals both scoring more than 20 points in that single frame and the Packers heading into halftime down, 27-21. Justin Fields finished with 224 yds and two TD passes, though Chicago ran out of steam in the second half. Aaron Rodgers went 29 of 37 and threw four TD passes, two caught by Davante Adams, and GBay extended its NFC North lead to four games.

*49ers 26, Bengals 23 (OT)*
SF receiver Brandon Aiyuk had a banner rookie season in 2020 but a very quiet start to 2021. On Sunday, he delivered the game-winning TD catch, going airborne to cross the goal line in OT for a win the 49ers needed to win to keep their playoff dream alive. Despite all of its injuries and despite the occasional, maddening erratic play of its QB, SF is 7-6. The Niners are now sixth seed for Wild Card, but their secondary is too porous to go much further than one or two rounds, at most.

Cincinnati fumbled four punts, but did recover one of them. They were down 20-6 in Q4 when Burrow finally got to show what he could do with his arm. Ambry Thomas, rookie CB, had two "hands to the face" penalties that hurt the Niners, and with fellow rookie Talanoa Hufanaga at safety, both struggled as Joe Burrow threw for 348 yds and two TDs for the Bengals (7-6).

What took the Bengals OC so long to target the Niners’ secondary, is us mortals to guess. Even under pressure in Q4, Burrow connected well enough and often enough to tie the score and force OT. The Bengals won the toss but inexplicably, the coach ran three rushing plays in a row and was forced to punt. That was just enough for the Niners and Garoppolo, who plays his best in the 2-minute drill, to get his team downfield where Aiyuk’s heroic stretch forward got them the win.

SF’s multiple-pronged offense carried the team through a game where both teams seemed to be reverting to pre-season miscues. Before Aiyuk’s heroics, George Kittle carried the 49ers’ offense on his back. The Pro Bowl TE caught 13 passes for 151 yds and a TD, coming up huge in Jimmy Garoppolo’s 296-yds, two TD performance. His performance was so outstanding, Kittle was named Offensive Player of the Week, a rare honor for a TE.

Scoring a rushing TD in four straight games would be impressive for almost any NFL player, but it’s particularly rare for someone who isn’t an RB. By doing so Sunday, the SF 49ers’ Deebo Samuel became the first WR in the Super Bowl era to accomplish that feat (per Elias Sports via ESPN). Filling in as an RB for Elijah Mitchell (concussion protocol), Samuel got to the edge and outran Bengals defenders down the sideline for a 27-yard score that helped give the 49ers a 10-3 lead.

Samuel now has six rushing TDs on the season, just one shy of an NFL record for WRs set by the Baltimore Colts’ Lenny Moore in 1961 (per Statmuse). A third-year player out of South Carolina, Samuel came into Sunday’s game with 56 catches this season for 1,006 yds and five more scores.

*Chargers 37, Giants 21*
The Giants are speeding toward another rebuild. But the Chargers have to be thrilled with how Justin Herbert has rebounded from a brief midseason lull. LA has thrown the ball more than 30 times in every game this season. While setting a new mark for second-year NFL QBs Sunday, Justin Herbert very much looked like one of the league’s best talents. Herbert completed 23 of 31 passes for 275 yds, three TDs and a 133.1 rating, adding 19 yds on the ground.

His trio of scoring throws made him the first NFL QB with 30-plus TD passes in each of his first two seasons. He also joined former Miami Dolphins great Dan Marino as the only NFL QBs with at least 60 TD passes in their first two seasons (per ESPN).

Playing in place of injured starter Daniel Jones (neck) for the second straight week, Giants QB Mike Glennon threw for 191 yds and two TDs with an interception and a rushing TD. NY was down 37-7 before getting a pair of scores late in the Q4, including an 18-yard TD catch by RB Saquon Barkley.

Barkley had one of his best statistical games of an injury-marred season, gaining 64 yds on 16 carries and adding 31 yds on three receptions. The Giants fell to 4-9 while the Chargers improved to 8-5.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 14 in the NFL* Pt 3 of 3
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, local media 15Dec2021

*Saints 30, Jets 9*
Navigating the post-Drew Brees era hasn’t been pretty for New Orleans. After beating the defending champion Buccaneers in Week 8, the Saints lost five straight. The team’s slide ended Sunday with the return of Alvin Kamara from a knee injury. He punished the Jets with 120 yds and one TD on 27 rushing attempts.

*Seahawks 33, Texans 13*
Too little, too late in Seattle. There’s a good chance this is Russell Wilson’s final season with the Seahawks, so plays like his 55-yard moon ball to Tyler Lockett only tease what could have been in 2021.

*Falcons 29, Panthers 21*
Atlanta linebacker Mykal Walker stepped in front of a Cam Newton pass and returned it 66 yds for a TD, reaching a top speed of 21.05 miles per hour — the fastest speed recorded by a linebacker with the ball in his hands in the last five years. Newton was benched in the second quarter for his backup, P.J. Walker, who then returned to the pine after throwing a pick on his second pass attempt.

The Atlanta Falcons kept up in the playoff race by improving to 6-7, the Panthers dropping to 5-8. Meanwhile, the Falcons were able to take advantage of three Panthers turnovers to steadily play their way to a key win in their division and conference. Matt Ryan threw for 190 yds and a TD, and Cordarrelle Patterson included an end zone trip in his 16 carries for 58 yds.

Newton, making his third start since his return to the Panthers, did have a rushing TD earlier in the game. This was the Panthers’ first game since the firing of offensive coordinator Joe Brady. Things are not improving much so far with Jeff Nixon serving as the offensive play-caller.

*Browns 24, Ravens 22*
Baltimore lost Lamar Jackson to an ankle injury in the second quarter, the one injury the team cannot afford in a season that has been rife with them. The bye week helped Cleveland’s battered QB, Baker Mayfield, who threw for 190 yds and a pair of scores.

Lamar Jackson was carted off the field and Huntley came in to complete 27 of 38 passes for 270 yds and a TD for the 8-5 Ravens. He also had six carries for 45 yds.

Baker Mayfield completed 22 of 32 passes for 190 yds and two TDs, with one interception. Nick Chubb had 17 carries for 59 yds and Donovan Peoples-Jones caught five passes for 90 yds. Jarvis Landry caught five passes as well for 41 yds and had a TD, too. The Browns are now 7-6.

*Titans 20, Jaguars 0*
The Titans have gone 3-2 without star RB Derrick Henry, who could return as soon as Week 18 from surgery on his fractured foot. The team has a two-game divisional lead over the Indianapolis Colts, who are on bye this week. They had no trouble with Jacksonville, picking off rookie QB Trevor Lawrence four times and cruising to victory. Ryan Tannehill threw for 191 yds and ran for a TD as Tennessee improved to 9-4 and moved closer to the AFC South crown.

Things have gotten ugly in Jacksonville, where Coach Urban Meyer threatened to fire whichever of his assistant coaches leaked that he had called them “losers” last week. The desultory loss capped a tumultuous week for Jacksonville, including questions from reporters ― and indirect criticism from Lawrence ― about Jaguars Coach Urban Meyer’s halting usage of starting RB James Robinson. On Saturday, the league’s official media arm, NFL.com, published a story containing allegations that Meyer’s “hard-charging and sometimes condescending approach” has alienated players and coaching staff members.

Lawrence, the No. 1 overall pick in April’s draft who had been considered a prospect of rare promise, continued his season-long struggles Sunday. He averaged just 5.5 yds on his 40 pass attempts, took three sacks and finished with a 35.5 passer rating. Some of the fault could be placed on a Jaguars OL that was dominated by its Titans counterparts, and he got no help from Robinson and fellow RB Carlos Hyde, who combined for six yds on seven carries. Jacksonville lost its fifth straight game and fell to 2-11.

*Monday Night Football: Rams 30, Cardinals 23 *
Cardinals (10-3) still hold the division lead over Rams (9-4), but that may be cold comfort considering they couldn’t match the Rams despite LAR being understrength and missing Jalen Ramsey, one of the NFL’s best CBs. The Cardinals will have to wait at least one more week before clinching their first playoff spot since 2015. Kyler Murray threw two interceptions that led to Rams’ TDs. The Cardinals had a chance to tie the game in the final seconds after recovering an onside kick. But a holding call wiped out a long Murray run on the first play of the drive and Arizona couldn’t produce a last-second miracle.

The Rams (9-4) won their second straight and pulled within one game of the Cardinals in the NFC West. They looked brisk and efficient, like a team who has finally integrated all those star players into a cohesive group. Matthew Stafford had plenty of protection and time to throw most of the night. He dissected a Cardinals defense that had been among the best against the pass in the NFL this season.

Stafford threw for 287 yds and three TDs. Cooper Kupp and Odell Beckham Jr each caught a TD pass. Kupp had 13 catches for 123 yds, the eighth 100-yard game this season for the NFL’s receiving leader. Beckham’s catch of Stafford’s short pass was his third TD since joining the Rams last month. He did not have a TD in six games with Cleveland this season. It was also the first time he’s scored TDs in three straight games since 2015.

The Cardinals (10-3) still lead the NFC West, but they relinquished the conference’s No. 1 seed. And as the playoffs approach, the result escalated the race for the division.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe200 says Derek Carr was hit 11 times Sunday.
I've often wondered about that-this, Carr is (maybe) a franchise player why chance a severe injury.  

(Coach Jimmy Johnson  (Dallas( let his qb Troy Aikman ,a rookie take 11 brutal hits from the   Eagles in a meaningless game.
I thought-the kid is good Aikman), get rid of the coach.)

Also, flag, far too many flags which have a bearing on the game.  
Pass interference, no one knows what it means. depends on  how the ref felt today.
Field goals should not decide a game


----------



## Irwin

It's the Chiefs vs. the Chargers tonight on Fox Sports. Should be a good game.


----------



## JustBonee

Today there  is news all over the league of Covid causing  many changes to the games this weekend  ...  many teams/players involved.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> Today there  is news all over the league of Covid causing  many changes to the games this weekend  ...  many teams/players involved.


I don't  understand it.  
The players contract is allocated to so much per game, if their suspended for drugs...no pay.
Well, what-about covid 19 those that failed to their vaccinations., is their pay suspended as they miss games?
  if they are fully vaccinated i don't see how the clubs could doc their wages.
This is unclear, perhaps the clubs want it to be??


----------



## Lethe200

Hi Jerry, 
In answer to your question, I believe that since it is a mandate from the NFL, not just a team-by-team mandate, to be vaccinated, if a player does not get vaccinated the fine is $14,650, which of course is peanuts to the bigger stars like Aaron Rodgers. However, in AR's case, the league also fined the Packers organization $300K for not following COVID 19-protocols, which are also mandatory.

I have not heard whether fines will be assessed for those who do not get the now-mandatory booster shots, but I would think they probably will be.


----------



## Lethe200

*UPDATE: * _The NFL has announced that due to COVID, 3 games will be delayed for an extra two-three days: Las Vegas and Cleveland, Washington and Philadelphia, and Seattle and the LA Rams. New broadcast days/times have been updated, below._

*Week 15 Predictions* Pt 1 of 3
KC and the LA Chargers will trade deep shots, Covid-19-depleted teams will do battle for playoff spots and the Patriots and Colts’ throwback matchup should deliver.

_All times are Eastern_

Week 15 kicks off with Thursday night’s AFC West battle between KC, winner of six straight games, and the LA Chargers, a game behind in the division. The Indianapolis Colts and NE Patriots should provide an old-school, ground-based game Sat night. The Covid-19-depleted Cleveland Browns need to win against the LVegas Raiders to keep their postseason hopes alive.

*Thursday Night Football
Chiefs 34, Chargers 28 (OT)*
The two-time defending AFC champions KC Chiefs are peaking at the right time for another playoff push. The Chiefs were 3-4 at the end of October, but have won seven straight to improve to 10-4 and go up by two games in the AFC West.

Travis Kelce had a career-high 191 receiving yards and caught a tying seven-yard touchdown pass with 1:16 left in the fourth quarter. Then he scored on a 34-yard pass from Mahomes in OT for the comeback win. Kelce had been held to six total receptions the past two games, but he broke out in a big way. He had five of his 10 catches for 142 yards in the fourth quarter and overtime. He also had a 69-yard reception that led to Tyreek Hill’s one-yard touchdown and a two-point conversion that tied it at 21.

Mahomes completed 31 of 47 for a season-high 410 yards with three touchdowns and an interception. Mahomes bounced back after a costly fourth-quarter interception led to Austin Ekeler‘s touchdown and gave the Chargers a 21-13 advantage. He was 10 of 16 for 197 yards and three TDs after the turnover.

Justin Herbert gave the Chargers a 28-21 lead with 2:19 remaining on an eight-yard TD pass to Keenan Allen, but the D couldn’t make it hold up. It is the second straight season the Chiefs have come to the Chargers’ Hollywood Park home and won in overtime.

LAC’s defeat came after a terrifying injury to TE Donald Parham. The 24-year-old appeared to lose consciousness after slamming his head on the turf in the first quarter. He was helped off on a stretcher and taken to a hospital, where the team said he is in stable condition.

Herbert threw two touchdowns and ran for another score, but the Chargers (8-6) came up empty on three red-zone drives. Herbert completed 22 of 38 passes for 236 yards and an interception.

Red zone woes affected both teams. The Chargers turned the ball over twice after failing on two fourth down situations where they opted to go for it rather than kick FGs. Early in Q4, LAC had second-and-goal, but Ben Niemann recovered Joshua Kelley‘s fumble at the two.

The Chiefs also were not immune to red-zone failures. They were down 14-13 and had fourth-and-goal at the two when Mahomes’ pass to Mecole Hardman was incomplete.

Both teams had key players out because of Covid-19.

*Saturday’s Matchup
NE Patriots at Indianapolis Colts*, 8:15p NFL Network and NE/Indianapolis local stations ONLY
Pick: Patriots
This game should be good, and, to be honest, the close spread is a surprise. The Colts (7-6) are ascending thanks to Jonathan Taylor, the league’s leading rusher. The Patriots (9-4), though, hold the AFC’s top seed thanks to efficient, risk-averse play by rookie QB Mac Jones, a strong running game and a stout defense.

NE is mediocre against the run, allowing an average of 136 yds over the last three games. But against the Colts, Coach Bill Belichick needs only to focus his game plan to combat Taylor (hint: make Carson Wentz win it.) Opposing defenses have yet to stop the Patriots’ offense, and until someone offers a blueprint, it’s safer to bet with the Patriots.

*LVegas Raiders at Cleveland Browns,* *RE-SCHEDULED* 5p Monday 12/20, NFL Network and LV/Cleveland local stations ONLY
Pick: Browns
The Browns (7-6) placed eight players on the Covid-19 list Tuesday, including two of their best offensive weapons, receiver Jarvis Landry and TE Austin Hooper, followed by positive tests from their QB, Baker Mayfield, and HC Kevin Stefanski, on Wednesday. It is nearly impossible to forecast who will be available as the team deals with an outbreak, but Cleveland should still beat the Raiders (6-7), which has lost five of their last six games.

The Browns’ postseason hinge on this one - Cleveland’s playoff odds increase to 56% with a win - while LVegas is playing its most embarrassing football of the year, plagued by offensive sloppiness, turnovers and defensive inefficiencies.


----------



## Lethe200

*UPDATE: * _The NFL has announced that due to COVID, 3 games will be delayed for an extra two-three days: Las Vegas and Cleveland, Washington and Philadelphia, and Seattle and the LA Rams. New broadcast days/times have been updated, below._

*Week 15 Predictions* Pt 2 of 3
*Sunday’s Best Games

GBay Packers at Baltimore Ravens, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
Having vaulted into the NFC’s top seed this week, the Packers (10-3) can put distance between themselves and the Buccaneers and Cardinals, who are also 10-3, with a win against the Ravens (8-5), who have been one of the most injured teams in the league this season.

Baltimore QB Lamar Jackson sprained an ankle last week, but Coach John Harbaugh expects him to play. Baltimore is missing its top two CBs, Marcus Peters and Marlon Humphrey, and so it needs Jackson to control the clock and cut down his turnovers to keep the ball away from Aaron Rodgers and the Packers’ offense. That predicament that seems nearly impossible since Jackson is also the team’s most reliable rusher. GBay can definitely exploit the Ravens’ absences better than other teams have.

*Tennessee Titans at Pittsburgh Steelers, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
The spread on this one should probably be larger. Yes, the Titans (9-4) are without RB Derrick Henry (foot) and receiver A.J. Brown (chest), but they have shown that they can still move the ball well on offense - as long as they don’t commit turnovers.

The Steelers (6-6-1), conversely, are inept at stopping the run. They’ve allowed an average of 182 rushing yds over the last three games - and the OL must want Roethlisberger to retire even before the season ends. He has taken eight sacks over the last three games. Those issues, along with Chase Claypool’s drama over celebrating a first down last week, have the Steelers sprinting toward a rebuild. This game should add another loss to Pittsburgh’s record.

*New Orleans Saints at TBay Buccaneers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Buccaneers
Alvin Kamara’s return last week against the Jets lifted the Saints (6-7), who desperately needed their best offensive weapon after he missed four games with a knee injury. But Kamara will likely find little room to run against the Buccaneers (10-3), who allow the third-fewest rushing yds per game (91.2). The Bucs have won four straight games and are hitting their stride heading into the final leg of the regular season.

Leonard Fournette has rushed for 100 yds in two of the last three games and asserted himself as a strong complement to the Tom Brady-led passing attack. Richard Sherman has also returned for the first time since October and recorded an interception last week.

*Washington Football Team vs. Philadelphia Eagles, RE-SCHEDULED *7p Tuesday 12/21, Fox
Pick: Eagles
Washington’s (6-7) loss to Dallas last week essentially locked up the NFC East for the Cowboys, and now the Footballers and Eagles (6-7) can scrap for a potential wild-card spot. Washington QB Taylor Heinicke (knee) is expected to play, but Terry McLaurin (concussion), the team’s leading receiver and best offensive player, potentially could not. That would be a brutal blow, with Washington also contending with a Covid-19 outbreak. The Eagles had an extra week of rest after a bye and should outpace Washington.

*Seattle Seahawks at LA Rams, RE-SCHEDULED *5p Tuesday 12/21, Fox
Pick: Rams
The Rams (9-4) added nine players, including WR Odell Beckham Jr., to the Covid-19 list Tuesday after already placing five on the list Monday. With the team in enhanced mitigation protocols, most work is being done remotely, potentially hampering the team's momentum coming off a big Monday night win against the Cardinals.

The Seahawks (5-8), have reported only one positive coronavirus test this season and have won their last two games, including a game in which they allowed over 300 passing yds to the lowly Texans. Doing so against a Sean McVay offense won’t produce the same result, though. Even with coronavirus disruptions, the Rams should win.

*Carolina Panthers at Buffalo Bills, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Bills
A slow start doomed them against the Buccaneers last week, but the Bills (7-6) could spot the Panthers (5-8) a TD and Carolina would likely still lose this one. No matter who their QB is - P.J. Walker and Cam Newton have shared snaps since Sam Darnold went down with an injury - the Panthers’ offense has underwhelmed, averaging only 19.8 points per game. Newton has completed only 58.7 percent of his passes since returning as the starter (yuck).

Josh Allen sprained his left foot and is listed as day-to-day, but even if he doesn’t play Sunday, the Bills’ offense is more trustworthy, especially at home in near-freezing temperatures.

*Jets at Miami Dolphins, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Dolphins
Don’t count the Dolphins (6-7) out of the hunt in the wild AFC Their postseason chances are currently teetering at 8%, according to the playoff predictor, but if they win out and other teams collapse, there’s still a possibility. A resurgence of the Dolphins’ aggressive, blitz-happy defense and efficient play from QB Tua Tagovailoa has Miami on a five-game win streak.

The Jets (3-10) have not been as successful without their top two receivers, Elijah Moore (quad) and Corey Davis (core), giving QB Zach Wilson few options in the passing game. Three of Miami’s RBs and safety Jevon Holland were placed on the Covid-19 list, but the Dolphins are still a safer bet to cover.


----------



## Lethe200

*UPDATE: * _The NFL has announced that due to COVID, 3 games will be delayed for an extra two-three days: Las Vegas and Cleveland, Washington and Philadelphia, and Seattle and the LA Rams. New broadcast days/times have been updated, below._

*Week 15 Predictions* Pt 3 of 3

*Arizona Cardinals at Detroit Lions, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
Inaccurate passes, turnovers, poor clock management. That sounds like a description for a Lions (1-11-1) game, but those aspects defined how the Cardinals (10-3) lost to the Rams in Week 14.

Arizona is still on top of the N.FC. West, but slid to the No. 3 seed in the conference. The team will reportedly rest DeAndre Hopkins (knee) for the rest of the regular season ahead of a playoff push. But QB Kyler Murray and the Cardinals should still bounce back Sunday. The Lions rank second-to-last in the league in sacks (20), and worked remotely this week while dealing with a Covid-19 outbreak. Even at 100%, Detroit would’ve been an underdog, but those challenges should make this a rout.

*Dallas Cowboys at Giants, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
In a shocking reversal, the Cowboys’ (9-4) offense is now underwhelming while their defense is excelling. Dak Prescott has thrown eight TDs and six interceptions in the last six games, a trend that even the team owner Jerry Jones said is “fair” to characterize as a slump. OL Tyron Smith is out with an ankle injury and RB Ezekiel Elliot is still playing through a knee injury.

Still, Dallas should easily beat the Giants, who will likely be without QB Daniel Jones (neck) for a third consecutive game. That should excite Micah Parsons, the versatile linebacker who could add more sacks (he’s got 12) to his Defensive Rookie of the Year application.

*Houston Texans at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Texans
Both the Jaguars (2-11) and the Texans (2-11) are jostling for draft positioning at this point, and players on those teams who are on expiring contracts are just hoping to put out good tape for potential suitors this off-season. On paper, they may seem evenly matched: Davis Mills, the Texans’ rookie QB, snatched back the starting job by merely not being Tyrod Taylor and the Jaguars’ Trevor Lawrence is tied for the league lead in interceptions (14).

But Houston is poised for an “upset” given the disarray in Jacksonville, where first-year NFL coach Urban Meyer was fired early Thursday morning. The Jaguars’ players will be there, technically speaking, but don’t expect them to show up.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Denver Broncos, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Broncos
At this point, we know the Broncos (7-6) are unbearably average and will beat up on bad teams and lose to good ones. The Bengals (7-6) have shown some up-and-down spurts, too, but have displayed more flashes of talent from their young stars as they continue to grow. Cincinnati pushed the 49ers to OT last week and nearly won, and that momentum should carry over. The Broncos have not put back-to-back wins together since the start of November, and they are due for another potential loss this week.

*Atlanta Falcons at SF 49ers, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: 49ers
The formula is out on beating the Falcons (6-7): Cover Kyle Pitts, contain Cordarrelle Patterson, and when Matt Ryan hangs onto the ball trying to find an option, sack him.

Limiting Patterson is hard, though, as the Falcons continue to force feed their breakout playmaker with so many touches that he’s tied for the sixth-most TDs from scrimmage. The 49ers (7-6) have their own version of Patterson - Deebo Samuel - and he’s better. Samuel is tied for fifth in TDs from scrimmage (11) and is fifth in total yardage (1,268). He should have fun against Atlanta’s meager defense.

Despite the continuing absence of the speedy RB Elijah Mitchell, SF doesn’t lack for offensive weapons. Brandon Aiyuk won last week’s OT game vs the Cards with his Great Leap Forward, and even a banged-up George Kittle at TE is dangerous. And that’s not counting Jeff Wilson or Kyle Juszczyk.

Although much depends, of course, on which version of QB Jimmy Garoppolo shows up this week.

*Monday’s Matchup

Minnesota Vikings at Chicago Bears, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Vikings
The Bears (4-9) no longer deserve prime time games, yet – here we are. The offense is horrible, scoring only 17.8 points per game. Justin Fields’s development has been, well, what you’d expect from a rookie in a bad situation. He’s shown strong glimpses, as in the first-half scoring outburst against the Packers last week, but is completing less than 60 percent of his passes.

The Vikings’ offense is on an upswing in a roller coaster season. Dalvin Cook rushed for over 200 yds last week and Justin Jefferson has caught at least one TD in three of the last four weeks. Minnesota (6-7) has struggled with one-score games and allowed inferior opponents to stay competitive, but this should be a good statement game ahead of a playoff push.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe200 said:


> Hi Jerry,
> In answer to your question, I believe that since it is a mandate from the NFL, not just a team-by-team mandate, to be vaccinated, if a player does not get vaccinated the fine is $14,650, which of course is peanuts to the bigger stars like Aaron Rodgers. However, in AR's case, the league also fined the Packers organization $300K for not following COVID 19-protocols, which are also mandatory.
> 
> I have not heard whether fines will be assessed for those who do not get the now-mandatory booster shots, but I would think they probably will be.



thanks, figured the professor would know



*Houston Texans at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Texans
Both the Jaguars (2-11) and the Texans (2-11) are jostling for draft positioning at this point, and players on those teams who are on expiring contracts are just hoping to put out good tape for potential suitors this off-season. On paper, they may seem evenly matched: Davis Mills, the Texans’ rookie QB, snatched back the starting job by merely not being Tyrod Taylor and the Jaguars’ Trevor Lawrence is tied for the league lead in interceptions (14).

would this be a  blood letting for great clubs...
 'by not being Tyrod Taylor
Trevor Lawrence may be all world Qb in the future, not even close this season


----------



## JustBonee

Well,   whatever happens  from  here  on out to the end,  _ IF we get there  
.._....  there will be an asterisk (*)  beside the Super Bowl Winner.

Over 100   NFL players out this week


----------



## jerry old

Did I hear that right?  Carson Wentz completed five passes for 57 yards in Coltls win of Pats?  

Packers vs Ravens: wish they were the Ravens of old,= putting Mr. Arron Rodgers hinny on the ground

Texans vs jaguars battle for # 1 pick of draft., seeking new and inventive ways to lose


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Texans vs jaguars battle for # 1 pick of draft., seeking new and inventive ways to lose



Just heard that Urban Meyer was fired this week  ..  not that  it matters.


----------



## DaveA

The Pats should have had a game delay or any excuse for not playing last night. They sure didn't look like the Pats of the last few weeks. Taylor and Wentz really ripped them and their offence looked weak.


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> Texans vs jaguars battle for # 1 pick of draft., seeking new and inventive ways to lose


They could _watch tapes, _of other teams' games, in order to _learn many
"new and inventive ways to lose"  
In the battle for #1 draft pick! _

*Ways that have been demonstrated by others:*

QB throws ball to player wearing different uniform than his own.

Punt Returner, just touches the ball, then lets in bounce around
(till other team picks it up for him )

Running Back carries ball and runs into 2 HUGE players (on his own team, one Fullback creating a "lane", and one OF Linemen)

Kicker, for field goal attempt, uses side of his shoe.

Oh, so many creative ways to lose games!


----------



## jerry old

Kaila's hints forwarded to Texans and Jaguars.


----------



## JustBonee

Another head-scratching day!    .....  like the Cardinals at the Lions..  




jerry old said:


> Kaila's hints forwarded to Texans and Jaguars.



The Texans always win when they should lose  -  that's  a given!  ...


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> Kaila's hints forwarded to Texans and Jaguars.



Jaguars are now in the lead, in the competition for top draft pick.

I wonder how many consecutive years, a team ( _not specifying which!)_
would need to have a top (_or a top 5 )_
draft pick, till they could field a *team*, that would know how to _win?
 

Is there a draft order for Head Coaches, too?

@Bonnie 
Are you saying that while I was napping, the Cardinals lost to the Lions?
_


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> _@Bonnie
> Are you saying that while I was napping, the Cardinals lost to the Lions?
> _



You weren't the only one napping!  lol   ...    score was  30-12 Lions


----------



## jerry old

Unfortunately, having high round draft choices are often squandered by inept front office personnel.
The Bengals and Browns went into a decade long slump. both had had draft choices for a number of years-yet they remained cellar dwellers.
We know little about front office personnel, their just not newsworthy, plus we wouldn't know who these clowns are anyway.

A great college career does not necessarily translate into a good NFL player.
It appears drafting  good NFL players is an unknown art


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Unfortunately, having high round draft choices are often squandered by inept front office personnel.
> The Bengals and Browns went into a decade long slump. both had had draft choices for a number of years-yet they remained cellar dwellers.
> We know little about front office personnel, their just not newsworthy, plus we wouldn't know who these clowns are anyway.
> 
> Finally, both finally appeared to get it right.



Boy,   are you ever so right Jerry !   ....  the Texans  have _idiot ownership_,  which in turn hires _idiot management_,  which in turn .......
you get the point ...   ...   No football minds in the mix!

They have wasted the talent and careers of so many players since their inception in 2001....   It is really sad.  
The poor draft picks that come to Houston.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie says:
They have wasted the talent and careers of so many players since their inception in 2001....   It is really sad.  
The poor draft picks that come to Houston.

Indeed, great players like J J Watts requested a trade due to the frustrations he felt playing for a team that was going no where.
How many others?


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Indeed, great players like J J Watts requested a trade due to the frustrations he felt playing for a team that was going no where.
> *How many others?*




Too many .... starting with David Carr back in 2002,  their first quarterback pick. ..the guy didn't have a chance to succeed.  
He's  the older brother of Derek.

They "gave away"  players like  Jadeveon  Clowney,    and DeAndre Hopkins  (Coach Bill O'Brien just didn't like them)..

They have the most talented QB in  Deshaun  Watson...   He's   still on the active roster,  not playing,   but  pulling a paycheck, who is in deep with law suits right now trying to get away.  But he's  on the team nonetheless.    

Some past players that  wasted their talent  in Houston were   ...   Andre Johnson,  Brian Cushing,  Johnathon  Joseph,  Arian  Foster ......  
guys who always made it to the Pro Bowl,  but that was it.


----------



## Irwin

And the dumbest play of the week goes to... The Ravens for going for two points after scoring a touchdown when they could have tied the game with an extra point and sent the game into overtime where they would have had a much better chance of winning.

That was a good game, though. Maybe I just wanted it to go on a while longer.


----------



## JustBonee

^^  Saw that!


----------



## Don M.

Covid is taking an increased toll on the NFL players.  Dozens, among all teams, have been sidelined in recent days.  If this trend continues, the playoffs and the Super Bowl may be impacted....


----------



## jerry old

Don M don't you think the owners of the NFL teams were watching, very, very closely the ratings for the Tuesday night game.
A NFL game every night if the owners could have it.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 15 in the NFL*            Pt 1 of 3
The Dolphins looked capable in their sixth consecutive win, the Lions were kings for a day, and the Steelers re-appeared.
NY Times, WashPost, SB Nation, local media Dec. 20, 2021

*Dolphins 31, Jets 24*
With their sixth consecutive victory, the Dolphins (7-7) continue the NFL’s most improbable turnaround. The schedule, their QB and a defensive-minded coach have revitalized them. This six-game winning streak has not always been pretty, but Miami has been bouncing back from punches, rather than folding.

Finally healthy from the catastrophic hip injury that ended his collegiate career at Alabama and the broken ribs sidelining him for three games early this season, Tagovailoa is showing signs of being a capable starter in Miami. These Dolphins don’t ask him to do too much: just to be efficient and make the big throw when needed.

Coach Brian Flores has remade the defense, a weakness early in the season, into the strength of this team. Another of the countless branches from Bill Belichick’s coaching tree, Flores has shown a knack for shutting down different types of QBs. Outside of the Giants, who started a backup QB against the Dolphins, Miami has halted Texans Tyrod Taylor, who threw three picks and finished with a 42.8 passer rating; Ravens Lamar Jackson, who gained only 37 rushing yds; and Panthers Cam Newton, who had a dreadful 5-of-21 passing outing. On Sunday, Miami sacked Jets rookie Zach Wilson six times, holding him to 170 passing yds on 13 of 23 attempts.

Most encouraging for the Dolphins is that big plays on both sides of the ball seem to come from a different player each week. Linebacker Jerome Baker bench-pressed Jets RB Michael Carter and skated him into Wilson for one of his two sacks on Sunday. RB Duke Johnson rushed for 107 yds on 22 carries with two TDs, a standout performance for a former second-round draft pick who has bounced between the team’s practice squad and active roster.

There’s an energy now for a team that had every reason to quit on the season six weeks ago. At 7-7 and third in the division, Miami is somehow still mathematically alive in the playoff hunt, with a 7% chance of playing in the postseason. If the Dolphins win their final three games - at New Orleans, at Tennessee and at home against NE - their odds jump to 70%. But Miami does not need that miracle to know its investment in this team has finally shown dividends.

*Lions 30, Cardinals 12*
Coach Dan Campbell promised before the season started that under his direction, the Lions would play with unusual intensity. “When you knock us down, we’re going to get up, and on the way up, we’re going to bite a kneecap off,” he said in his introductory news conference in January.

With this shocking upset, the Lions may prove capable of biting some kneecaps. After suffering through three months of excruciating losses and an OT tie against the Pittsburgh Steelers before eking out its first win (over the Minnesota Vikings), the Lions (2-11-1) put it all together to provide the stunner of Week 15, a demolition of the up-till-now top-seeded Arizona Cardinals (10-4). For one day, the Lions resembled the team in Campbell’s head.

Jared Goff threw for 216 yds on 21-of-26 passing with three TD scores, and the misfit toys around him all stepped up. Craig Reynolds - effectively the team’s fifth-string RB - pounded away for 112 yds. Receiver Amon-Ra St. Brown, a fourth-round draft pick this year, led Detroit with eight receptions for 90 yds and a TD catch.

The reclamation project that is Charles Harris has emerged as one of the best pass rushers in the NFL. The 22nd overall pick in the 2017 draft, he flamed out in Miami, was traded to Atlanta for a seventh-round pick and landed in Detroit this season. His one and a half sacks against Arizona brought him to eight and a half for the season.

It is expected that the Lions will gut their roster in the off-season (and beyond), but Campbell’s tenacity is expressed on his lines, where Harris torments on defense and the offense has created lanes for the Lions to rush for their highest yds-per-carry average, 4.6, since 1997.

Arizona is slumping on a two-game skid. Barring disaster, the Cardinals will make the playoffs for the first time since 2015. But they have fallen from first seed down to third, meaning they would have no bye when the playoffs start. Without receiver DeAndre Hopkins, who is out for the rest of the regular season with knee and hamstring concerns, their offense has not looked sharp. In Q3 on Sunday, Murray appeared irked at receiver AJ Green for failing to come back to the ball on a route where the QB was intercepted.

For once, Detroit got to be the team that executed its game plan and cruised to victory.

*Bengals 15, Broncos 10*
Anyone who has followed the NFL over the past two decades is likely to be hard-wired to believe the Cincinnati Bengals will fall apart at some point in a given season. But this ultra-young, ultra-fun Bengals squad, which has been caught in a two-win, two-loss cycle for weeks, delivered at every critical moment on Sunday to beat the Denver Broncos on the road.

Facing a 9-3 deficit late in the third quarter, Broncos QB Teddy Bridgewater dived for a first down on second-and-5 from the Denver 30-yard line, was hit by defensive tackle BJ Hill in midair and landed on his head. Bridgewater appeared to lose consciousness and was carted off the field and taken to a hospital for observation.

The Broncos later confirmed that Bridgewater had movement in all of his extremities and coach Vic Fangio provided a positive update on the QB during his post-game press conference. Bridgewater will remain in concussion protocol until cleared.

Backup QB Drew Lock completed the drive with a 25-yard TD strike to Tim Patrick, to put Denver ahead, 10-9. But the second play of Cincinnati’s ensuing drive, Joe Burrow delivered a 56-yard TD to Tyler Boyd. On the TD pass, Boyd juked Denver’s star safety, Justin Simmons, inside-out after the catch to reach the end zone.

Burrow, phenomenal one week ago, was sharp again, going 15 of 22 for 157 yds with no turnovers. Even better for the Bengals was their defense’s response when Lock drove the Broncos 64 yds after Boyd’s score, only to have Cincinnati DE Khalid Kareem rip the ball right out of Lock’s hands on second-and-goal early in Q4.

The Bengals entered Sunday’s game having lost four games in their last six, including Week 14’s numbing OT defeat by SF, but with the victory took over the AFC North lead from the Baltimore Ravens. It sets up a crucial head-to-head matchup with the Ravens for Week 16.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 15 in the NFL*                      Pt 2 of 3
NY Times, WashPost, SB Nation, local media Dec. 20, 2021

*Saints 9, Buccaneers 0*
For the first time in 255 games, Tom Brady was shut out. Nobody has had his number quite like Saints DC Dennis Allen over the last two years. Allen didn’t succeed in 2014 as HC of the then-Oakland Raiders, but has proven he still has the ability to produce a good D – especially against the GOAT. At one point, the seven-time Super Bowl champion threw his tablet on the sideline in frustration at a night where he was sacked four times, threw an interception and finished with an abysmal 57.1 passer rating. Allen also stood in as head coach for Sean Payton, who tested positive for Covid-19 earlier in the week.

Special teams play for the Saints was excellent, consistently putting the Patriots in poor field position. With the win, the Saints move into third place in the NFC wild card ranking.

*Packers 31, Ravens 30*
Once again, John Harbaugh opted to go for a 2-point conversion to win after his Ravens scored a TD late. It was the right call, but went awry. Baltimore’s backup QB, Tyler Huntley, was unable to connect with TE Mark Andrews on a rollout, and the Packers were able to kneel out the clock.

But what a night this was for Huntley and the depleted Ravens team, which came up one play short of winning without the services of numerous injured or ill starters on both sides of the ball. Huntley went toe-to-toe with Rodgers and dominated. He threw two TD passes and took two to the house himself. In the end, Huntley finished with 28 completions on 40 attempts for 215 yds. He was only sacked once for four yds, and ran for 73 yds, two TDs on his own, on 13 carries.

*49ers 31, Falcons 13*
Jimmy Garoppolo did not turn the ball over. In related news, the 49ers won with ease, something that usually happens when JG remembers which color jerseys to throw towards. SF’s secondary may be a hot mess, but the 49ers have a shot to win most any game so long as their QB does not commit a backbreaking mistake.

Their defensive line smothered the Falcons, with All-Pro Nick Bosa making Matt Ryan’s life miserable. Ryan’s only offensive burst came when Bosa was pulled briefly to check him for a head injury (he later returned). The officials went conveniently blind as the Falcons OL double-teamed and held Bosa back, but that left lanes for teammates Arden Key and Samson Ebukam to level Ryan. Atlanta only totaled 275 yds on offense – 98 of which came on two long passes Ryan completed while Bosa was sitting down.

Garoppolo was 18 of 23 for 235 yds with a TD, and RB Jeff Wilson Jr. (110 yds rushing) kept the offense churning against Atlanta. Coach Shanahan spread the ball around, and that’s when the Niners are at their best. WRs Brandon Aiyuk and Kyle Juszczyk, along with WR/RB all-purpose Swiss Army pocket tool Deebo Samuel, sliced through the Falcons’ secondary. Superstar TE George Kittle caught all six passes thrown his way for 93 yds. He’s averaging 89 yds per game this year. Kittle, who plays much bigger than he actually is (both Travis Kelce and Rob Gronkowski are taller/heavier), at one point was dragging eight Falcons with him as he kept plowing towards the end zone.

Special teams continue to be a sad joke for the Niners. It’s a toss-up which is in worse shape, the ST or the secondary. Shanahan is a hands-off HC, but it’s clear – at least to outsiders – that changes need to be made if the Niners are ever going to seriously compete in the deeper playoff rounds.

Conversely, the only unit that worked well for the Falcons was their special teams, who did an outstanding job all game long. Unfortunately, neither the offense nor defense could match their efficiency. This stat says it all: the Falcons have had 43 plays this season needing 1 yard for a first down or TD. They have succeeded just 20 times. That conversion rate (46.5%) is the lowest in the NFL. No one else is lower than 60%, and the overall league average is 70.5%.

*Steelers 19, Titans 13*
Look beyond the QB, and Pittsburgh (7-6-1) is peaking at the right time. This was the Steelers’ best defensive effort this season, holding Ryan Tannehill to a meager 4.8 yds per attempt and forcing three fumbles. And on the Titans’ final play, a fourth-and-7 pass from the Steelers’ 16-yard line with 34 seconds remaining, CB Joe Haden supplied the game-winning tackle of Nick Westbrook-Ikhine 1 yard short of the first-down marker.

The Titans will meet the Niners on Thursday Night Football, in a must-win game for both teams. The Titans must stop the turnovers, and their admittedly-excellent pass rush must pressure Jimmy Garoppolo, who often makes very bad throws when under constant pressure. If the Niners start out hot, the Titans’ poor offense will struggle to keep pace.

*Cowboys 21, Giants 6*
Dallas held backup Mike Glennon to a 24.8 passer rating and forced three picks, and corralled Saquon Barkley into an average of 3.3 yds per carry to move to a 10-4 record. The unexpected losses by Cardinals and Buccaneers vaulted the Cowboys to #2 seed. Dallas did not play particularly well, but the Giants couldn't take advantage of the opportunities and kept turning the ball over.

The Giants announced afterwards that QB Daniel Jones and WR Sterling Shepard have been placed on IR. This was their eighth double-digit loss of the season.

*Texans 30, Jaguars 16*
In their first game without Coach Urban Meyer, the Jaguars continued to Jaguar against the equally hapless Texans. Priority #1 for Jacksonville’s owner, Shad Khan, must be finding a coach who can reverse the damage to rookie QB Trevor Lawrence, who struggled again.

*Bills 31, Panthers 14*
With this win and the Patriots’ loss on Saturday night, Buffalo (8-6) can take the AFC East crown for the second straight season by winning out. There wasn’t much to be gleaned from the performance of Panthers QB Cam Newton, who missed open receivers all day.

Panthers kicker Zane Gonzalez injured his quad during warmups and was ruled out of the game, and the Panthers had to play the entire game without a kicker. That affected their game plan as they had to go for it on fourth downs and two point conversions instead of attempting FGs, and it cost them chances to score points a few times throughout the game.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 15 in the NFL* Pt 3 of 3
NY Times, WashPost, SB Nation, local media Dec. 20, 2021

*Colts 27, Patriots 17*
Indianapolis scored the first 20 points, and in the final minutes RB Jonathan Taylor slammed the door on a frantic Patriots rally to seal the victory. Taylor, the NFL's leader in rushing, scrimmage yds and TDs, totaled 29 carries - including 18 before halftime - for 170 yds, helping the Colts (8-6) overcome an ugly showing from Carson Wentz (5 of 12, 57 yds, one TD and one INT).

The Colts defense and special teams also played huge roles. LBs Darius Leonard and Bobby Okereke each intercepted Mac Jones, and Matt Adams blocked a punt that EJ Speed recovered for a TD.

The Patriots had eight total penalties in this game to the Colts’ two. The Patriots lost yds on penalties on five separate offensive drives. They missed opportunities and thwarted themselves as often as the Colts’ defense did. In their first three drives, the Patriots had four plays go for negative yds.

NE's loss left the KC Chiefs (10-4) alone in the top spot in the AFC. The Colts (8-6) moved within a game and a half of the Titans (9-4) for the AFC South lead.

*Monday’s games

Vikings 17, Bears 9*
The Bears’ biggest weakness was themselves, as they totaled nine penalties for 91 yds. The Bears offense struggled as well, as they were not able to convert any of their three fourth-down attempts. Two of those occurred in the red zone, which could have helped the Bears score two TDs. The Bears did score one TD at the last second after Justin Fields threw a 19-yard pass to Jesper Horsted.

The Bears offense generated only 9 points from 8 trips inside Vikings territory. They were 1/5 in red zone, 2/12 on third down, and 2/5 on fourth down. They won the stats in the game, but it didn't help them with the final score. The Bears finished with 370 total yds, while the Vikings only had 193 yds. Kirk Cousins finished with 87 passing yds, the least amount of yds he has thrown in a game in his career. Cousins completed 12 of 24 attempts, threw two TDs and threw one interception.

Despite the loss, the Bears showed some positives. Rookie QB Justin Fields threw for 285 yds and ran for 35 in his second game back after missing two with broken ribs. He completed 26 of 39 passes despite playing behind a line missing both starting tackles, with RT Larry Borom on the Covid list and LT Jason Peters out with an ankle injury.

The Bears’ Robert Quinn and Akiem Hicks each had two sacks. Quinn has 16 this year, leaving him just shy of Hall of Famer Richard Dent’s franchise record of 17 and a half in 1984.

The Vikings move to 7-7 and with the win, move to the seventh seed in the NFC playoff picture. The Bears are now 4-10, and their playoff chances are over.

*Raiders 16, Browns 14*
The game seemed a win for Cleveland as backup Nick Mullens threw a TD pass to go ahead 14-13 with 3:45 left. The Raiders got the ball but QB Derek Carr promptly threw an interception. The Browns fans were deliriously happy. But Cleveland couldn’t come up with a first down, giving the ball back to LVR with 1:50 left.

Then Carr redeemed himself, taking his team 51 yds down the field. As time expired, kicker Daniel Carlsen crushed a stadium full of fans by bulls-eyeing a 48-yd FG through the uprights. The loss was devastating for the Browns (7-7), who would have vaulted into first place in the AFC North with a win. Instead, they fell into last place in the tightly packed division, with three games remaining.

Carr completed 25 passes for 230 total yds. While the offense felt the pressure from Browns' safety MJ Steward Jr., the Raiders were still able to drive on the ground. LVegas recorded 98 total rushing yds, with RB Josh Jacobs leading the team with 52.

Due to a virus outbreak, the Browns were without QB Baker Mayfield, coach Kevin Stefanski and several other prominent players, including top receiver Jarvis Landry and edge rusher Jadeveon Clowney. Third-string QB Nick Mullens completed 20 of 30 passes for 147 yds and a TD. RB Nick Chubb carried the Browns offense and recorded 91 rushing yds with a score.

Cleveland drops to 12th in AFC with the upset loss. The Raiders still mathematically have a chance at a wild card, but will probably not qualify.

*Tuesday NFL games Week 15*
Postponed due to COVID from Sat

*Rams 20, Seahawks 10*
The LA Rams held off the Seattle Seahawks 20-10 Tuesday night in a rescheduled game. It was LAR’s third straight win following a winless November. LA pulled even with Arizona atop the NFC West with three games to play, although the Cardinals hold the tiebreaker on division record.

Stafford passed for 244 yds, becoming the fastest QB in NFL history to rack up 50,000 yds passing when playoff totals are included. Cooper Kupp’s 6-yard TD catch was the 120th of his spectacular year. The NFL’s receiving leader then scored a tiebreaking 29-yard TD with 10:48 to play on a picture-perfect throw over the middle from Stafford to cap an 88-yd drive. Kupp had his 10th consecutive game with at least 90 yds receiving, a first in the NFL in the past 70 years.

DeeJay Dallas rushed for a TD for the Seahawks (5-9), whose streak of nine consecutive winning seasons under coach Pete Carroll ended. Seattle couldn’t manage enough late stops or big plays from Russell Wilson, who went 17 of 31 for 156 yds and underthrew DK Metcalf on a key play in Q4, allowing Jalen Ramsey to break it up. The Seahawks are still mathematically alive for a ninth playoff appearance, but will regret losing an eminently winnable game at SoFi Stadium.

Both defenses excelled despite significant Covid-19-related absences on both sides of the ball for each team. The Rams were without starting RT Rob Havenstein, leading tackler Jordan Fuller, TE Tyler Higbee and a host of backups after 10 days of roster turmoil. The Seahawks were without leading WR Tyler Lockett, starting CB DJ Reed and leading rusher Alex Collins.

*Eagles 27, Washington 17*
Jalen Hurts ran for two TDs and threw for another, helping the Philadelphia Eagles (7-7) come back from an early deficit to beat virus-ravaged Washington (6-8) in a critical showdown with NFC playoff implications.

In his first game back from an ankle injury, Hurts scored on a pair of one-yd QB sneaks to set the single-season franchise record for rushing TDs by a QB with 10 and connected with Greg Ward on a 19-yard TD pass. He was 20 of 26 for 296 yds passing with the TD, despite a bad-luck interception when Dallas Goedert dropped a catchable pass and the ball bounced into the hands of Washington’s Landon Collins.

Except for that bad bounce, it was all Eagles. They outgained Washington 435-136 the rest of the way, adding 238 yds rushing to Hurts’ totals. Well-rested coming off its bye week, Philadelphia became the first team with 175-plus yds on the ground in seven consecutive games since the 1985 Chicago Bears. That’s also a first in Eagles franchise history.

In one way, the Eagles have won no matter what the game score. Carson Wentz has now played enough snaps for the Eagles to get the Colts’ first-round pick in 2022, related to the deal that sent Wentz to the Colts.

Washington did not have starting QB Taylor Heinicke or backup Kyle Allen clear protocol in time to play. Garrett Gilbert, who signed Friday, completed nine of his first 13 passes and finished 20 of 31 for 194 yds. He did a credible job, and would have had a TD pass in his stats if WR Adams Humphries hadn't dropped a ball that Gilbert threw accurately – it literally hit Humphries in the chest, right on the numbers. Humphries redeemed himself by doing a good job later in the game in third-down situations, but Washington was just too undermanned to pull out a win.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe200 has spoiled us.
I was waiting for this weeks games posting.

That AFC North is the most interesting, unfortunately they have to play each other twice-by the time the eventual conference winner gets into the playoffs, their beat up, exhausted.


----------



## Irwin

Looks like you need NFL network to watch tonight's game. Or Hulu or one of the other services that I don't have.


----------



## jerry old

Sf loses with Titans field goal in last two minutes-field goals are the bane of pro ball, college ball, high school ball...


----------



## Lethe200

Sorry to be so late with this - blame the holiday crush, LOL. Will try to fit it into 2 posts:
*NFL Week 16 Predictions*, Pt 1 of 2
_Note: due to the holiday, this is strictly from NYT (and myself re Niners/Titans)_

Amid an outbreak of positive coronavirus tests fueled by the Omicron variant, the NFL playoff picture will end up impacted by the pandemic. This week’s games have important postseason ramifications. The Ravens and the Bengals will meet in a crucial AFC North game, the Bills and the Patriots will have a rematch of their frigid chess match and the Steelers have a must-win game against KC. The Titans beat the Niners on Thursday, meaning they can take the AFC South if the Cards beat the Colts on Sunday.

*Cleveland Browns at GBay Packers, 4:30p, Fox and NFL Network*
Pick: Packers
The Browns (7-7), with a roster decimated by coronavirus-related absences, nearly beat the Raiders on Monday, but find themselves in last place in the AFC North. A loss to the Packers (11-3) this week would drop Cleveland’s postseason hopes to 13%, according to the Times’ playoff simulator. That’s a tough scenario considering GBay has shown few weaknesses on either side of the ball.

GBay’s defense is playing at a high level, allowing only 21.6 points a game, the 10th-best mark in the league, and is even more effective at home, with an average of 17 points allowed at Lambeau Field. Regardless of which starters return from the Covid-19 list, it is hard to picture the Packers not covering the spread.

*Indianapolis Colts at Arizona Cardinals, 8:15p, NFL Network ONLY*
Pick: Colts
The Cardinals (10-4) botched a chance at clinching the NFC West when they lost to the lowly Lions last week. Now they face the Colts (8-6), a considerably tougher opponent.

After starting 3-5, the Colts have won five of their last six games, mostly because of outstanding play from the league’s leading rusher, Jonathan Taylor. He has rushed for more than 100 yds in eight of his team’s 14 games, and as he showed against the Patriots, he can succeed even when defenses load up the box.

Arizona has lost two straight games after bursting to a 10-2 start. In both games, Kyler Murray threw errant passes, and his team will find it difficult to get home field advantage in the playoffs without DeAndre Hopkins (hamstring), whom the Cardinals placed on IR with the hope that he can return for the playoffs. Indianapolis is ascending while Arizona is falling, making the road underdog appealing.

*Buffalo Bills at NE Patriots, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
The weather forecast in Foxborough, Mass. calls for a similar game plan to the one the Patriots (9-5) used earlier this season against the Bills (8-6). The National Weather Service calls for it to be around 40 degrees and windy, with gusts as high as 22 miles per hour, with a 20% chance of snow. Mac Jones threw only three passes in Week 13 and the Patriots rushed for 222 yds, exploiting the Bills’ weakness in run defense.

The Bills are better suited against the pass, allowing a league-best mark of 175.6 yds per game. As there’s no reason for NE to deviate from the run, even with Damien Harris (hamstring) potentially unavailable, it seems likely the Patriots will repeat their previous win.

*Baltimore Ravens at Cincinnati Bengals, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bengals
This is a must-win for both teams. A loss drops the Ravens’ (8-6) chances of making the playoffs to around 30% and the Bengals’ (8-6) to around 25%, according to the Times’ simulator. Baltimore has had the most injuries in the league this season, but has still played competitively and kept games close.

QB Lamar Jackson (foot) remains questionable to return this week. WR Sammy Watkins, who was placed on the Covid-19 reserve list, might play. In narrow defeats to the Steelers and Packers, the Ravens tried and failed at 2-point conversions rather than playing for OT. With a realistic shot at the playoffs on the line, Coach John Harbaugh may take a more conservative approach. Either way, it is likely this game will be close, making the over a good betting choice.

*LA Rams at Minnesota Vikings, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
After two embarrassing prime time losses, the Rams (10-4) have won their last two games and are beginning to rise. Against the Vikings (7-7), who finally put together a complete game devoid of any drama last week, the Rams’ pass rush should carry them.

Kirk Cousins is known to struggle when he faces pressure and takes hits. Aaron Donald and Von Miller of the Rams showed they can catch up with Arizona's Kyler Murray, so they should have a great time in pursuit of Cousins. Miller finally secured his first sack with the Rams last week, while Donald’s 11 sacks for the season have him tied for eighth in the NFL

It is unclear whether Adam Thielen (ankle) will play, meaning Jalen Ramsey and Justin Jefferson should be matched up together in coverage for most of the game. If the Rams’ defense contains Dalvin Cook and forces Cousins to throw, they should have a lot of success.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at KC, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: KC
During its early-season slump, KC (10-4) spotted other AFC teams some time to cement themselves atop the standings. Instead, the conference collectively allowed Patrick Mahomes and friends to regroup and get to the top spot. The Chiefs’ time as the #1 seed could be in jeopardy, though, with Travis Kelce not yet cleared from the Covid-19 reserve list. Tyreek Hill will play, however.

Pittsburgh’s (7-6-1) offense has struggled this season, depending too heavily on Ben Roethlisberger’s arm while failing to pass protect for him. Assuming Hill and Kelce suit up, bet on KC. If only Hill suits up, it’ll be up to Pittsburgh’s revived D to keep them in the game.

*Detroit Lions at Atlanta Falcons, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Falcons
The Lions (2-11-1) fulfilled Coach Dan Campbell’s vision of biting off kneecaps when they upset the Cardinals, which delayed that team’s ability to clinch a division title. There’s nothing to spoil against the Falcons (6-8), who have also been one of the league’s worst teams. Detroit is 9-5 against the spread this season and has played competitively against strong opponents.

But the Falcons have beat up mediocre teams while getting blown out by the good ones. There’s nothing in Atlanta’s recent performances to suggest betting on the team.

*Jacksonville Jaguars at Jets, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Jets
The Jaguars (2-12) and the Jets (3-11) are in the same positions they were in last year when their poor records led to them selecting QBs Trevor Lawrence and Zach Wilson with the first two picks in the NFL draft. Both of those QBs’ rookie seasons have been filled with growing pains, though Lawrence also had to deal with the firing of his team’s head coach, Urban Meyer.

This matchup between the top picks is certainly not one to watch at the expense of more important games. The Jaguars have not scored more than 20 points since Week 6, and Jets’ offense has been only a little better. Realistically, don’t bet on this game, but if you do, take the Jets.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 16 Predictions*, Pt 2 of 2
_Note: due to the holiday, this is strictly from NYT (and myself re Niners/Titans)_

*Giants at Philadelphia Eagles, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Eagles
The Eagles (7-7) are currently the NFC’s No. 8 seed, which is one spot away from qualifying for the playoffs. A win against the Giants (4-10) would boost their chances to around 40%, while a loss would drop them to around 15%, according to the Times’ playoff simulator. They should win, though, and easily cover.

QB Jalen Hurts delivered one of his best games of the season last week — he completed 77% of his passes for 296 yds, with one TD and one interception. The offense, led by Hurts and RBs Miles Sanders and Boston Scott, has rushed for more than 200 yds in five of the last seven games.

The Giants’ season has gone another way. Their offense, which struggled even before Daniel Jones injured his neck, has not eclipsed 200 yds passing in six consecutive games. It is unclear whether Coach Joe Judge will start Jake Fromm or Mike Glennon in Jones’s place. Neither will be able to keep pace with Philadelphia.

*TBay Buccaneers at Carolina Panthers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
In a shutout loss to the Saints — Tom Brady’s first shutout since 2006 — the Buccaneers (10-4) were dealt a huge blow with a season-ending ACL injury to WR Chris Godwin as well as concerning injuries to WR Mike Evans (hamstring), RB Leonard Fournette (hamstring) and linebacker Lavonte David (foot). The severity of the latter three is something to monitor as the playoffs approach, but TBay’s backups will suffice against the Panthers (5-9).

Carolina has arguably the worst QB room in the league, and Coach Matt Rhule said both Cam Newton and Sam Darnold, who just returned from a shoulder injury, will both play on Sunday. WR Antonio Brown should play after serving a three-game suspension for using a fake vaccine card, and Brady should be able to score at will while the Panthers’ lousy offense continues to struggle.

*LA Chargers at Houston Texans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Chargers
Coach Brandon Staley has already ruled out edge rusher Joey Bosa, and the Chargers (8-6) could be without RB Austin Ekeler and center Corey Linsley against the Texans (3-11) because of coronavirus issues. Even with those potential absences, LA is capable of dominating Houston. The Chargers allow the 10th-fewest passing yds per game, and they should easily contain WR Brandin Cooks, the Texans’ best offensive weapon. That’s if he even plays, as the team placed him on the Covid-19 reserve list on Wednesday afternoon. Bet on the Chargers with confidence, even if they are short-handed.

*Denver Broncos at LVegas Raiders, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Raiders
The Raiders (7-7) kept their postseason hopes alive on Monday by barely beating a Browns team that started a third-string QB. The Broncos (7-7) are also technically in the hunt, making this something of a must-win for both teams. Denver is likely to start Drew Lock at QB as Teddy Bridgewater recovers from a concussion. That’s not ideal for Denver, as Lock is known to make improper reads and turnovers. LVegas beat the Broncos in October in its first game after Jon Gruden’s resignation, and the team is capable of repeating if it leans on its defense to cause pressure and force Lock into mistakes.

*Washington Football Team at Dallas Cowboys, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Cowboys
The Cowboys (10-4) beat Washington (6-8) two weeks ago and will likely do so again. Because of the coronavirus, Washington started its third-string QB, Garrett Gilbert, against Philadelphia last week, and it is unclear whether Taylor Heinicke or Kyle Allen will be available to play at Dallas. The Cowboys have won three straight games, a surge that has surprisingly been led by the team’s defense. Micah Parsons continues to excel as a versatile edge rusher, with 12 sacks, and Trevon Diggs leads the league with 10 interceptions. If QB Dak Prescott and the offense take care of the ball, the defense should smother Washington and keep the score within the spread.

*Chicago Bears at Seattle Seahawks, 4:05p, Fox*
Pick: Seahawks
For the first time since drafting Russell Wilson in 2012, the Seahawks (5-9) will finish the season with a losing record. The reasons are plenty, and they include Wilson’s midseason finger injury, the team’s overall offensive ineffectiveness, and an uncharacteristically porous defense. The Bears (4-10), whose offense is fourth-last in points scored per game (17.1), are one of the few teams that has been worse than Seattle.

Chicago averages nearly seven penalties per game, and that is not a good formula for a team led by a rookie QB, Justin Fields. This isn’t a game to watch, but if you bet on it, expect Seattle to be inspired to finish the year well.

*Monday Night’s Matchup

Miami Dolphins at New Orleans Saints, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Saints
The Dolphins (7-7) have won six straight games behind a blitz-happy defense and efficient, risk-averse play from Tua Tagovailoa. That success may be a result of a weak schedule, as Miami beat only one team with a winning record. The Saints (7-7) are capable of snapping that winning streak. RB Alvin Kamara should feast on Miami’s defense if it continues to blitz at a high rate.

The Saints’ defense is the fifth-best in the league against the run, which will force Tagovailoa to throw. More passes means more opportunities for mistakes. Take the Saints in this one.

*Thursday Night’s Matchup

Titans 20, 49ers, 17*
When the Niners are hot, they look like world-beaters. Then the erratic QB Jimmy Garoppolo throws an interception and the offense falls apart. Why it keeps taking opponents an entire half to figure out that picking on SF’s awful cornerbacks is taking candy from the proverbial baby, thereby blunting the Niners’ ferocious pass rush, we have no idea.

Despite numerous injuries, Tennessee won, 20-17, thanks to a last-second FG by Randy Bullock. WR AJ Brown, in his first game back from IR, stampeded through SF’s secondary in the second half, helped along by rookie DC Demecco Ryan’s inexplicably soft coverage and failure to double-team the Titan’s best offensive weapon. Brown caught 11 passes for 145 yds and a TD.

The first Niners drive zipped down the field and scored a TD. The D stopped the Titans cold, and SF’s second drive also galloped towards the end zone.....where unfortunately, Garoppolo underthrew a pass that went straight into a Titans’ hands. Instead of coming out 14-0, the Niners scored zip. Their D pressured Tannehill into incompletions, but once Garoppolo makes a mistake, he keeps piling on to make it worse. He overthrew what would have been a walk-in TD to Kyle Juszczyk. When the first half ended, instead of being ahead an easy 21-0, it was 10-3, Niners.

Garoppolo only got worse in the second half, misfiring on key throws to open receivers and throwing a second interception. A third potential interception was dropped by Tennessee. Those mishaps kept the game competitive, with the Titans gaining the lead 17-10 late in Q4. Once again, under time pressure, Garoppolo efficiently led his team downfield with Deebo Samuel making a spectacular 54-yd run through traffic, to tie the game. Even when erratic, JG runs a great 2-min offense; the Niners are one of the NFL's best in red-zone scoring.

But the Titans and Tannehill had enough time to score again, with Brown gaining yardage and a last minute FG giving them a 3-pt lead with less than a minute to go. With the cornerbacks vulnerable to Tannehill’s accurate passes, the linebackers had to fall back, leaving the middle wide-open for pass-option and rushing YAC. The Titans converted 9 of 16 third down situations.

The 49ers have a team with a playmaking defense, a very good running game, elite pass catchers Kittle, Deebo Samuel and Aiyuk, but also a QB who might melt down at the worst time. The fear that Garoppolo will be a problem in the playoffs popped up again on Thursday and will reignite the debate about when Coach Kyle Shanahan will thrust rookie Trey Lance into the starting lineup.

The Titans can clinch the AFC South if the Indianapolis Colts lose to the Arizona Cardinals. SF is likely going to the playoffs, currently the sixth seed, with tiebreakers over their main competition.


----------



## Irwin

Cleveland is playing Green Bay right now. I hate Baker Mayfield. No, that's not really true. I hate Baker Mayfield commercials. He's actually a pretty decent quarterback and he might be a perfectly nice guy. I just hate those stupid commercials.

EDIT: Baker Mayfield just threw an interception.


----------



## jerry old

Irwin said:


> Cleveland is playing Green Bay right now. I hate Baker Mayfield. No, that's not really true. I hate Baker Mayfield commercials. He's actually a pretty decent quarterback and he might be a perfectly nice guy. I just hate those stupid commercials.
> 
> EDIT: Baker Mayfield just threw an interception.


He continues...threw four,  your not going to win any gams with four Ints
Cardinals vs Colts-Cardinals might win, but there not as desperate as Colts, but Colts are due for a loss.
Kind'a neat to see playoff scramble (as long as your team is not involved) lot's of crucial games this weekend.


----------



## Lethe200

While we wait for all Week 16 games to be finished, I thought this was an interesting read:

*The 6 teams with the most hopeless futures in the NFL*
Sorry Giants fans, the future looks bleak.
SB Nation by James Dator Dec 22, 2021

Unless you’re a team preparing for the playoffs or fighting to get in, at this point everyone in the NFL is evaluating their futures. There are plenty of teams who have some bright spots, or building blocks — but a slim number who have very, very little going for them.

This is not a case of simply mapping the worse teams in the league to their futures. I mean, if you’re a fan of the Lions you’re really excited about what Dan Campbell is building in Detroit. In order to be a “hopeless” team, we’re really looking at organizations with deep systemic problems in need of repair. These are the franchises who might not be the worst right now, but unless something changes they’ll be destitute for years, and years to come.

Sorry to kick off your holiday break with something wholly soul-crushing, but here we are. These are the most hopeless teams in the NFL.

*No. 1: New York Giants*
Pros: Two Top 10 picks
Cons: Literally everything else
The Giants are an absolute mess, and this has been brewing for a long, long time. There was a fundamental problem turning the keys over to Dave Gettleman as general manager to right this ship, and it’s become a disaster.

Gettleman has been rumored to be stepping away after this season with a gracious retirement. That’s a huge boon for the Giants who desperately need someone to shape this roster as if it’s about to be 2022, and not 1972, as Gettleman tends to value football.

The problem is he’s lit everything on fire on his way out the door. The Giants have a stupid amount of money committed to a lot of middling players, boasting one of the most bloated salary figures in the NFL. As it stands the team only has $4M in space for 2022, less than the Los Angeles Rams, and they don’t have a QB of note.

QB Daniel Jones will likely be out the door. HC Joe Judge shouldn’t be far behind, because he’s been poor too. Thankfully the Giants have two first round picks, but that’s not enough to make up for the myriad problems this team has.

*No. 2: Carolina Panthers*
Pros: Potentially solid GM, owner willing to spend anything
Cons: Terrible coach, no future QB, limited cap space
The Panthers are a mess for a lot of reasons, but the most pressing concern is that head coach Matt Rhule was given so much control and has made a mess out of it all. Rhule’s major selling point was his ability to turn around struggling teams. He did it with Temple and Baylor at the college level — then Carolina hit him like a truck upon jumping to the NFL. This is a team that signed Teddy Bridgewater to big money at his behest, then traded for Sam Darnold, and both have been a mess.

The worst part is that Rhule has become addicted to passing the buck for the team’s problems. Offensive coordinator Joe Brady was fired for not matching Rhule’s vision, then he blamed Cam Newton for not executing. It’s the antithesis of the way leadership should be handled, and feels like a drowning rat trying to save himself.

The only saving grace for the Panthers is that GM Scott Fitterer has shown potential, and owner David Tepper has pockets so deep he can afford to pull the plug on this Rhule experiment before it does more damage. It remains to be seen if that’ll happen.

*No. 3: Jacksonville Jaguars*
Pros: Solid young QB, cap space
Cons: No future coach, lacking organizational talent, ownership that keeps making mistakes
The Jaguars were smart to get rid of their biggest problem in Urban Meyer, but there are huge issues still remaining. I’m not sold on Trent Baalke being the football genius the Jags are banking on, but at least the team has Trevor Lawrence. I refuse to believe Lawrence is a lost cause yet, though he could have been had he suffered under Meyer for a few more years.

The biggest problem was Shad Khan hiring a big-name head coach before his GM, and forcing the organization to adapt around Meyer. They need a steadying force at coach and a general manager who can find deeper talent through the draft. Still, I think there’s something to build around — especially with almost $72M in available cap space for the next season.

*No. 4: New York Jets*
Pros: Potential solid coach, two first round picks, ample cap space
Cons: Worrisome QB investment, roster lacking talent
I still really like Robert Saleh as a head coach and think he could be the right guy for the job. That paired with two first round picks in 2022, and $55M in cap space could turn this team around.

The issue I have is the investment the team made in Zach Wilson. When you take a QB with the No. 2 overall pick they get a lot of rope, and the early returns on the BYU rookie are a total mess. Wilson was a passer who needed time and development, and he got neither — and this is assuming he can actually be “the guy.”

There’s some worrisome things here, but also the potential to get things back on track.

*No. 5: Atlanta Falcons*
Pros: Potential solid GM and head coach
Cons: No future QB plan, poor salary cap-to-talent ratio
Don’t let their record fool you: The Falcons are a mess. Sure, the team might be 6-8 on the back of Matt Ryan and their aging talent, but the future prospects are bad.

There’s no doubt the team made a mistake taking Kyle Pitts over Justin Fields as QB in the 2021 NFL Draft. Fields was perfect for the Falcons to have him sit and learn behind Ryan, before being asked to take over. There’s no doubt Pitts will be an elite weapon who’s a problem for defenses for years, but none of that matters if you don’t have a QB.

Ryan is 36 years old, the team only has $14M in space with 29 players signed, which creates a scenario where they don’t have a lot of depth. There’s a good chance they right the ship this upcoming draft and take a QB, despite it being a QB-poor group for 2022. But it’s here their 6-8 record becomes a detriment, selecting 9th in 2022, and potentially out of the hunt for a top passer.

*No. 6: Chicago Bears*
Pros: QB of the future, cap space to find talent
Cons: Ineffective GM, horrible coach
I’m firmly of the opinion that the big issue for the Bears is their head coach and general manager. However, at least they have this:

Everything points to Fields having elite QB potential, which is amazing news considering the Bears invested a lot in selecting him in 2021. Now the team just needs to address how terrible Matt Nagy is, and how Ryan Pace hasn’t done anything to really make this team better since arriving in 2015.

Chicago has $42M in cap space for the upcoming season, meaning they have the tools to find talent to put around Fields — but I don’t trust Pace and Nagy to be the guys to find those players. If the Bears can make the right decision and bring in fresh eyes there could be a chance.

Now we wait to see if that might actually happen.


----------



## jerry old

Where's Houston Texans, they have/had some decent players that  have sunk to the level of their peer's play-their going to have to clean house
get rid of good and bad players, get a fistful of draft choices and start over.

It appears Florida has a lock on ineptitude (save Tampa Bay); has the inept virus crossed the state line-is that what is wrong with Atlanta?
It's the Sunshine Virus...

I've been watching Dallas Coach, Mike McCarthy for almost two seasons trying to figure out what he does on game day/
Obviously, his Defensive and Offensive Coord call the plays.  Mike sometimes wears a headset, not sure he's talking to anybody.
Maybe he just stays out of the way.  Jerry Jones like him so.......

Dallas scored too many points, they needed to save those points for playoffs against Rams and the evil Aaron Rodgers  at Green Bay


----------



## JustBonee

> Where's Houston Texans, they have/had some decent players that  have sunk to the level of their peer's play-their going to have to clean house
> get rid of good and bad players, get a fistful of draft choices and start over.



Problem is,   they have  'started   over'  every couple years since their inception...(2001)  .    At some point they need to build a solid foundation and  try to do something with that.  
But the owner,  now the original owner's son,   hasn't got a clue what that's about!  ...   And the people McNair  hires are all in the same confused state of mind.
I feel sorry for  the high draft picks they get -  those guys don't have  a chance for success  while on the Texans.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 16 in the NFL,* Pt 1 of 3
The Bills take first place in the AFC East from the Patriots, and the Cardinals failed again to clinch the NFC West
NY Times, SB Nation, Fansided, London Guardian US, local media Dec 27, 2021

*Saturday's Games

Packers 24, Browns 22*
Aaron Rodgers broke Brett Favre’s career TD mark as Packers held off the Browns. Rodgers went 24 of 34 for 202 yds with three TD passes to increase his career total to 445. Favre threw 508 TD passes during his Hall of Fame career, 442 of them with GBay.

GBay’s defense sacked Baker Mayfield five times and forcing him into his first career four-interception performance. Mayfield finished with a horrible 55.3 QB rating. All three Packers TDs came after Mayfield interceptions. The Packers (12-3) sealed the victory when Rasul Douglas picked off his second pass of the day with 43 seconds left. Two missed extra points by the Browns proved to be the margin of victory.

Cleveland's D played fiercely, keeping the game close. CB MJ Stewart led all defenders with 10 total tackles (9 solo) and two tackles. The defensive front couldn't manage to rush a gimpy Rodgers, but they limited GBay to 109 total yds rushing. OL coach Bill Callahan has done a terrific job juggling the line despite injuries and COVID quarantines.

Although the OL gave up the sacks on Mayfield, their run blocking produced an impressive 219 yds rushing. Nick Chubb ran for 126 yds on 17 carries and a TD to lead the Browns’ rushing efforts that kept them in the game. Cleveland was missing at least eight regulars because of Covid-19.

Until the Browns (7-8) produced a second-half threat, the day belonged to Rodgers, who broke Favre’s record with an 11-yd TD pass to Allen Lazard in Q1. Favre sent a message to Rodgers in a video aired on the Lambeau Field scoreboard after the record-breaking TD pass. “Hey, 12, congratulations, man, on passing my TD record,” Favre said. “I have one request. Go get us another Super Bowl. Congrats.”

Rodgers later threw two TD passes to Davante Adams, who had 10 catches for 114 yds. Adams has caught at least 10 passes for 100 yds and two TDs in eight career games, the most of anyone in NFL history.

The Packers already have clinched the NFC North title and are seeking the conference’s top playoff seed to chase their first Super Bowl berth since their 2010 championship season. They have lost in the NFC championship game each of the last two seasons.

*Colts 22-16 Cardinals*
Carson Wentz threw a pair of TD passes as the banged-up Indianapolis Colts continued their late-season surge with a gritty 22-16 win over the Arizona Cardinals on Saturday night. The Colts (9-6) have won three straight and six of their past seven. They earned the road win despite missing 2020 All-Pro linebacker Darius Leonard – who was put on the reserve/Covid-19 list earlier Saturday – and four starting OLmen.

Wentz made the game’s biggest play midway through Q4, when he bounced around in the pocket for a few seconds before hitting Dezmon Patmon for a 14-yd TD on a perfectly placed ball in the back of the end zone. That gave the Colts the lead, to which they added a FG.

Colts RB Jonathan Taylor ran for 108 yds. He came into the game as the NFL’s leading rusher by a wide margin with 1,518 yds on the ground. That’s more than 400 yds ahead of Cincinnati’s Joe Mixon, who sits at #2.

The Cardinals (10-5) failed to clinch a playoff spot for a third straight week. They are 3-4 over their last seven games after opening the season with a 7-0 record, transforming from the league’s only two-way juggernaut into a bundle of parts masquerading as a team.

When Arizona’s offense is rolling – when the aggressive plays, speedy weapons, and up-tempo pace work in unison – the offense is less about executing football plays as it is psychological warfare. There is no defense you can draw up to slow down Murray, Hopkins, Christian Kirk, Rondale Moore, AJ Green, and a free-flowing run-game. But rip one of the much-needed bricks out of the facade, and the whole thing can tumble down. Losing Hopkins (being rested until the playoffs due to injury) and the threat of the run game has seen the offense stall out, defaulting back to the “Save Us Kyler” territory that has been a feature ever since he was drafted.

Kyler Murray threw for 245 yds and a TD while also running for 74 yds. Arizona’s Matt Prater missed two FGs, including a potential go-ahead try early in Q4, and an extra point.

There are bigger issues on defense. Since Week 9, the Cardinals’ defense ranks 12th in EPA per play, a measure of a group’s down-to-down effectiveness. Worse: they’ve sunk all the way to 28th in EPA per play on first downs, the metric by which the league’s top defenses judge themselves.

First down is the new third down. It’s where a defense gets into attack mode, particularly if the offense is liable to get into predictable looks. Getting off the field on third downs is a staple of shouty-man-on-TV analyses, but success on first downs is more predictive of long-term success. Stopping a team on third down matters, but what difference does it make if they already strung together a succession of first downs on early downs?

Winning the first down – forcing a negative play or creating a second-and-10 – is how defenses can keep up in the era of the pace-and-space, chunk play offense.

The Cardinals two remaining games are against the Cowboys in Dallas, and hosting the Seahawks at home. Although they have clinched a playoff berth, their exact ranking depends on what happens with other teams.

*Sunday’s games

Bills 33, Patriots 21*
Better weather than before, efficient play and an aggressive strategy by Buffalo allowed them to win and reminded the league that they were still a potent championship threat. For their second meeting, Patriots rookie QB Mac Jones threw more passes, and it allowed the Bills’ defense to play to its strength. At the end of the game, Jones threw a last-ditch heave to the end zone that Bills safety Micah Hyde caught for his second interception.

The team was in that position because the offense picked up the burden. The Bills amassed 428 total yds, nearly 200 more than in the first meeting, and aggressively scored 23 more points. Buffalo converted three of its four fourth-down attempts, one of them resulting in a TD. In Q4, Josh Allen ran a bootleg on fourth down for 8 yds to extend a drive, and he threw his third TD pass five plays later.

The defense, which has been one of the best units against the pass all season, intercepted Jones twice (though one bounced off a receiver’s hands), holding him to 14 of 32 passing for 145 yds and no TDs. That’s one of his worst games of his otherwise strong rookie year. The Bills showed they are one of the better teams in the league when they play together.

The 9-6 Bills sit atop the 9-6 Pats due to a better division record. With games against the Falcons and Jets on tap, Buffalo should sweep. The Patriots fell to #6 seed, with the Jaguars and Dolphins remaining.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 16 in the NFL,* Pt 2 of 3
NY Times, SB Nation, Fansided, London Guardian US, local media Dec 27, 2021

*Bengals 41, Ravens 21*
Despite being the most injured team in the league, the Ravens (8-7) are still in the playoff hunt despite a loss that was closer than the score appears. Because the LA Chargers lost, the Ravens can still vie for a playoff spot.

The Bengals (9-6) ultimately dispatched them behind four TDs and a career-high 525 passing yds by Joe Burrow. But a corps of reserve players kept the margin relatively close in the first half before the score got ugly. Just before halftime, with Cincinnati leading 24-14, the Ravens intercepted a pass near the goal line, but a penalty negated the play. They forced an incompletion on the next play, but that too was nullified. The Bengals scored on the next play.

The Bengals are the strongest candidate to win the AFC North. Cincinnati is playing the most complete football of any team in the division at this point, having won four of their last six games. A sprint from last place to first is very possible.

Burrow exploited a young Baltimore secondary without its top two CBs, Marlon Humphrey and Marcus Peters. To make matters worse for the Ravens, they lost the backup CB Anthony Averett in Q1 to injury. QB Lamar Jackson (ankle) and his backup, Tyler Huntley (Covid list) were out of action, forcing journeyman Josh Johnson to start.

*Buccaneers 32, Panthers 6*
When Sam Darnold entered the game, fans in Charlotte, N.C., booed him. He completed a 63-yd pass on the next play, and then was soon replaced by Cam Newton for a red-zone package. That perfectly sums up the conundrum for the Panthers — an organization with no certainty at its most important position. That murkiness has haunted them all season and was evident when Darnold and Newton both completed less than 60% of their passes. By handing the Panthers their fifth consecutive loss, the Buccaneers clinched the NFC South for the first since 2007.

*Falcons 20, Lions 16*
The Lions, as they’ve done all year, played competitively for much of the game, but committed a costly mistake. Near Atlanta’s goal line with a chance to score a game-winning TD, Tim Boyle, who started at QB because Jared Goff was on the Covid-19 list, instead threw an interception to seal it for the Falcons. In a mostly meaningless game for both teams, the Falcons can take the bragging rights.

Each team has a good rookie to keep a future eye on. Lions rookie receiver Amon-Ra St. Brown carried his team's offense Sunday, getting open for a 20-yard TD pass that required some power at the end of the run to cross the plane of the goal line. St. Brown finished with nine catches on 11 targets for 91 yds, and two rushes for 19 yds. Falcons Kyle Pitts' 949 receiving yds are the second-most all-time by a rookie TE. He needs 128 to pass Hall of Famer Mike Ditka for the record.

*Jets 26, Jaguars 21*
The Jaguars botched a potential game-winning drive against the Jets because of miscommunication at the line of scrimmage and rushing a disorganized play in the red zone. In the matchup of the top two picks from the 2021 draft, both Trevor Lawrence and Zach Wilson showed promise. But it was an impressive performance as the Jets were without Coach Robert Saleh and almost 20 players because of the coronavirus.

*Eagles 34, Giants 10*
The Eagles recovered from an underwhelming first half to dominate the Giants with a balanced offense. Jalen Hurts played a responsible game without any turnovers and threw two TD passes. One of the scores was a 4-yd strike to the rookie receiver DeVonta Smith, who completed a challenging toe-tapping catch near the pylon. Philly’s biggest weakness is incurring penalties: they got dinged eleven times on Sunday.

The Giants’ abysmal QB carousel failed to step up in the loss to Eagles. NY has started three different QB’s in a single season for the first time since 1992. Jake Fromm got the start under center over Mike Glennon (and in place of Daniel Jones, who is out for the rest of the season with a neck injury). It’s been a rough year for QBs: the Giants also became the sixth team in the league to start three QBs this season, joining the Chicago Bears, Carolina Panthers, Cleveland Browns, New Orleans Saints, NY Jets and Washington Football Team.

Fromm, a 2020 fifth-round draft pick by the Buffalo Bills, was in over his head. He finished 6 of 17 for 25 yds with one interception and a 19.4 passer rating. After an interception in the third quarter, Fromm was replaced by Glennon. With a passer rating under 25.0 against the Dallas Cowboys, Glennon did not deserve to start Sunday’s game. Glennon wasn’t the solution this time either. He finished 17 of 27 for 93 yds with one TD and one interception. The Giants have now lost four games in a row and were officially eliminated from postseason contention on Sunday.

*Rams 30, Vikings 23*
A 61-yd punt return for a TD by Rams return specialist Brandon Powell in Q3 was the difference in a competitive afternoon. LA struggled early to separate itself from the Vikings, who were without the star RB Dalvin Cook because of the coronavirus. The Rams clinched a playoff berth with the win, but if Matthew Stafford throws three interceptions like he did on Sunday, the team’s postseason journey will be short. LAR moves to #1 spot in NFC West, as the Cardinals lost.

With uncertainty along the OL and with their QB struggling, the Rams leaned on the run game. Sony Michel took control, rushing 27 times for 131 yds (4.9 average) and a TD. Stafford was a liability this time for the Rams, but the defense kept Kirk Cousins under wraps. Rams All-Pro DT Aaron Donald put on a show, with three tackles for loss, three run stuffs, a whopping seven QB pressures, two QB hits and a big sack late.

For Minnesota, the next two games are must-wins. It will need help from others to earn a wild-card spot. Cousins had very little to work with. Vikings WR Adam Thielen battled injuries on Sunday and had trouble staying on the field. WR Justin Jefferson was productive until the Rams shut him down by assigning star DB Jalen Ramsey in the second half.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 16 in the NFL,* Pt 3 of 3
NY Times, SB Nation, Fansided, London Guardian US, local media Dec 27, 2021

*Texans 41, Chargers 29*
An upset victory by the Texans complicated the playoff equation for the Chargers, who were without Austin Ekeler and Mike Williams, two of their best offensive players, because of COVID. LAC’s defense, which all season has been one of the worst units against the run, allowed Rex Burkhead to rush for 149 yds and two TDs.

The Chargers came into Sunday’s game as the worst defense in the NFL when it comes to getting off the field on third down. By the time the final whistle blew, they had allowed the Texans to convert on nine of 13 third down attempts. Having Joey Bosa sit on the Covid list didn’t help, either. LAC is now in a race for the AFC’s final wild-card spot, and will be forced to monitor Ravens scores for the remainder of the season.

*KC 36, Steelers 10*
KC effortlessly clinched the AFC West by drubbing the Steelers, doing so without TE Travis Kelce, who was on the Covid-19 list. Its early season struggles seem like a distant memory. KC has not lost a game since October and has a legitimate shot to win the conference title for a third consecutive season. They totaled over 375 yds of offense, and the D stifled Pittsburgh while making three takeaways.

For Pittsburgh, with the postseason largely out of reach, it may now be time to give the other QBs on the roster more playing time to get a head start on a succession plan for the era post-Roethlisberger.

*Raiders 17, Broncos 13*
The Raiders kept their playoff hopes alive in a sloppy divisional win. They turned the ball over three times, including twice before halftime, to give Denver 10 points. However, their electrifying RB Josh Jacobs came out after halftime and ran over the Broncos. The former first-round pick gobbled up 129 yards on 27 carries -- 104 in the second half. Credit OC Greg Olson calling a good game, helping the Raiders generate 342 yards and 22 first downs. Vegas moved the ball up and down the field against a solid Broncos defense. If it weren't for the self-inflicted errors, the game wouldn't have been close. The Raiders’ win could set up an important divisional game vs the Chargers in the regular-season finale if LVegas can beat the Colts in Week 17.

For Denver, its unbearably average season is nearing its end. HC Vic Fangio has stuck by his hapless OC Pat Shurmur, with the result the D is having to bear all the weight. Were it not for Bradley Chubb’s interception and near-touchdown, Denver would have ended Sunday’s game with fewer than 7-points total. The defense has held its opponents below 20 pts in eight games this season, even managing to hold the high-powered KC Chiefs to only 22 pts earlier this month. But the offense cannot generate points no matter who is at QB.

*Bears 25, Seahawks 24*
A late 2-point conversion lifted the Bears, who started the third-string QB Nick Foles, over the Seahawks in snowy conditions. It was a meaningless game, as both teams are already eliminated from playoff contention, but it may give Russell Wilson more ammunition to force his way out of Seattle this off-season. The list of teams who can afford his massive 2022–2023 salary hit, however, is not as large as one might expect for a potential Hall of Fame QB.

The Seahawks blew their second Q4 home lead of 10-plus points this season (Week 2 vs. Titans was the other). Entering the season, they were 38-0 in the Russell Wilson era (2012-2020) in such games.

Bears QB Nick Foles struggled for most of the game, but he came through late. Getting the start Sunday, the Bears' third-string QB took possession with 2:56 remaining, down 24-17, and blazed through the Seattle defense in just six plays to steal a game in which Chicago trailed for nearly its entirety.

*Monday Night Football

Dolphins 20, Saints 3 *
The surging Miami Dolphins beat the depleted Saints for a seventh straight win. The D intercepted Saints rookie Ian Book twice and sacked him eight times. Miami becomes one of four 8-7 teams – along with Baltimore, LA Chargers and LVegas – in contention for one of the final playoff spots in the AFC.

Miami also got a big lift from rookie sensation Jaylen Waddle. Waddle caught 10 passes for 92 yds and a TD in his return from the Covid list. The Dolphins became the first NFL team to win seven straight after losing seven in a row.

Miami’s Tua Tagovailoa, who entered the game with an NFL best 69.9% completion rate, connected on 19 of 26 passes (73.1%) for 198 yds and a short TD. He was intercepted once by Marshon Lattimore.

The Dolphins’ eight sacks tied a team record for a game. They became the first team in the Super Bowl era to have that many sacks, score a defensive TD and hold an opponent under 200 total yds while allowing no TDs or third-down conversions.

Despite missing key players, the Saints’ defense showed up and played hard. They held the Dolphins offense to 13 points (seven of the team’s 20 points came off a pick six). The Dolphins mustered only 259 total yards, Tagovailoa was picked off once, sacked twice, and pressured most of the game. Miami was only 5-of-15 on third down (33%), but the Dolphins would only need seven points to win, given that New Orleans’ offense was largely missing in action all night.

New Orleans didn’t get a first down until Q2. They went 0 for 12 on third down. Book started for the Saints (7-8) with over 20 players off the active roster, including starting QB Taysom Hill and veteran backup Trevor Siemian. With the Saints’ OL missing three starters including both tackles, Book completed 12 of 20 passes for 135 yds.

The Saints are reportedly desperate enough to be contacting retired QBs Drew Brees, Phillip Rivers and Josh McCown to see if any of them are interested in returning to the NFL.


----------



## JustBonee

Lost a great one today ...  John Madden  died. 
He was  85 

nfl-hall-fame-coach-broadcasting-icon-john-madden-dies-85

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Madden


----------



## JustBonee

Madden in 2007Born:April 10, 1936
Austin, MinnesotaDied:December 28, 2021 (aged 85)High school:Jefferson
(Daly City, California)College:Cal PolyNFL Draft:1958 / Round: 21 / Pick: 244
Philadelphia Eagles (1958)*
 * Offseason and/or practice squad member only
Allan Hancock (1960–1961)
Assistant coach
Allan Hancock (1962–1963)
Head coach
San Diego State (1964–1966)
Defensive coordinator
Oakland Raiders (1967–1968)
Linebackers coach
Oakland Raiders (1969–1978)
Head coach

Super Bowl champion (XI)
AFL champion (1967)
_PFW_ AFL Coach of the Year (1969)

Win-loss record:103–32–7Winning %:76.3Playoff record:9–7Overall record:112–39–7
Coaching stats at *PFR**Pro Football Hall of Fame*


----------



## Irwin

He was definitely entertaining to watch and listen to. RIP, John.


----------



## jerry old

76 percentage of winning that is a WOW


----------



## Lethe200

One of the best NFL coaches, and well-loved by his players.

The Raiders back in those days were known as being a group of non-conformist, wild-and-crazy individuals who played dirty and partied hard, LOL. Madden was the perfect coach for them - he told them all they had to do was show up for the game, as long as they won it was okay with him!

Ken Stabler, their Hall of Fame QB, was the classic "good ole boy" who partied so hard, he was actually hung over when he led them to their Super Bowl win in SB XI. I loved to watch OL Ted Hendricks, nicknamed "The Stork" because he was 6'7" at a time when that wasn't common. He'd use that height and extra-long arms to block kicks (career total 25 blocked kicks!) and knock down passes.

Also a Hall of Famer and All-Pro, Hendricks was well-known for being a gagster, too. Older fans might remember this photo taken on the sidelines:


I kinda doubt that would fly nowadays with Bill Belichick or Jerry Jones, hee hee.......


----------



## Lethe200

One last witty quote from Madden:

*A great excerpt from the WashPost article 12/29/2021 on John Madden’s career as coach, announcer, and videogame pioneer:*

“....In his 10 seasons as the coach, Madden posted a 103-32-7 record. He never had a losing season, made the playoffs eight times and won Super Bowl XI on Jan. 9, 1977. His winning percentage of .759 remains the highest for an NFL coach with at least 100 victories.

....In his funny, relatable way, Madden once said this about coaching: “When you win, you get to be a genius. But if you look at it, you’re a guy that was a P.E. major in college. Your best class was recess, and then you become a coach. When you win some games, you’re a genius. You go from being good at recess to genius.” “


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 17 Predictions* | Pt 1 of 3
By Monday Dec. 27th 90 players had tested positive. Teams get two tools to deal with the coronavirus surge: shorter quarantines for players who test positive and no Thursday night games.
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation and local media 31Dec2021

The new rules particularly affect the AFC, which has seven teams still mathematically alive to contend for the final wild-card spot, and where Chargers will host the bubble-clinging Denver Broncos and Colts will try to end the hopes of LVegas Raiders.

*KC at Cincinnati Bengals, 1p, CBS*
Pick: KC
Expect this to be a shootout. The Bengals are looking for their sixth division title since 1990. Joe Burrow threw for 525 yds last week against the depleted Ravens. Ja’Marr Chase, Tee Higgins and Joe Mixon all posted over 100 yds from scrimmage. It’s showing that Burrow is something special and so the Bengals have a legitimate chance against any team in the AFC playoffs. The Bengals (9-6) will want to keep those high-flying performances going with a statement win over KC (11-4), the conference’s top seed.

After a 3-4 start, KC has not lost since October, and its defense has improved drastically after being one of the league’s worst. The #1 seed is well within their grasp, but Cincinnati won’t make it easy for them. TE Travis Kelce should return from the Covid-19 list, a big plus for KC.

*LA Rams at Baltimore Ravens, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
Though injuries to key starters have decimated the Ravens (8-7) all season, they still have about a 30% chance to make the postseason. But there is little wiggle room, and a loss to the Rams (11-4) would end their playoff hopes. QB Lamar Jackson is off the COVID list but still struggling with his ankle injury, making him a gametime decision. Backup Tyler Huntley remains on the Covid-19 list and is not expected to be activated.

This means the Ravens may fight for first place in the AFC North with a third-string, journeyman QB, Josh Johnson. Baltimore’s secondary, also depleted by injuries, has allowed the most passing yds per game this season (280.5), which should excite Rams QB Matthew Stafford.

Unfortunately for the Ravens, LA’s pass rush is tied for fourth in the NFL in sacks with 42. But if Jackson plays and Stafford produces a turnover or two, the Ravens could keep the Rams on their toes.

*Denver Broncos at LA Chargers, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: Chargers
LAC (8-7) complicated its wild-card scenario by losing to the Texans last week, dropping its chances of entering the postseason to 40%. This game and the final vs the Raiders are now “must-wins” for the Chargers. RB Austin Ekeler (Covid list) is likely to return, but it is uncertain if DBs Chris Harris Jr. and Nasir Adderley, and DE Joey Bosa will be cleared to return from the Covid-19 list. Safety Derwin James’s status is also questionable because of a hamstring injury.

The Broncos (7-8) beat the full-strength Chargers in Week 12. But last week’s deflating defeat in LVegas showed Drew Lock failing to take advantage of the opportunity to show he’s a starting-caliber QB. The Broncos could have a difficult decision to make at season’s end on whether to retain Coach Vic Fangio after what might be his third losing year. Their final opponent is the divisional KC Chiefs, and a win isn’t likely unless the Chiefs decide to rest most of their starters.

Both teams are struggling with players on the Covid list, but Denver’s been hit harder than LAC.

*Arizona Cardinals at Dallas Cowboys, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
Kyler Murray and the Cardinals (10-5) have lost three consecutive games, looking lost on offense with WR DeAndre Hopkins resting his hamstring until the playoffs. The offense sputtered again in Saturday’s loss to the Colts. There were kicking misadventures with Matt Prater. An early exit from the postseason is looking likely.

Facing a renewed Dallas D will be tough. Fueled by pressure from sensational rookie LB Micah Parsons, and Trevon Diggs, the turnover-inducing CB, the Cowboys (11-4) allow an average of only 20.5 points per game. Arizona is 1-3 this season when held below 21 points. They can likely win this game if they don’t make mistakes. But the Cowboys are a safer bet at home right now.

It was difficult to ascertain whether Sunday’s night lopsided result was because the Cowboys were that good or because the Washington Football Team was that bad. Probably both. The Cowboys can feel encouraged about QB Dak Prescott’s crisp outing. The defense continues to show it can do its part in a run deep into the postseason.

*Minnesota Vikings at GBay Packers, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Packers
Fourteen(!) of Minnesota’s games have been decided by one score, a vivid depiction of its dancing-on-a-needle-point season. One of those was a Week 11 win over GBay in which it exploited the Packers’ lone weakness: defending the run. In their last three games, the Packers (12-3) have given up an average of 166.3 rushing yds.

The Vikings (7-8) expect star RB Dalvin Cook from the Covid-19 list to return. Completing the season sweep of GBay (at Lambeau Field) is probably too tall a task, but Minnesota could edge its way into a playoff berth if it feeds Cook during a night game in which the temperature isn’t expected to top 13 degrees. The Vikings are just good enough to hang around the wild-card chase but not good enough to actually matter.

QB Aaron Rodgers surpassed Brett Favre for the most career TD passes for the Packers and played well again in Saturday’s triumph over the Browns. Rodgers appeared bothered by the fractured toe, but it never seems to diminish his productivity. The Packers moved another step closer to securing the #1 seed in the NFC. The opening-round playoff bye that comes with being the top seed would provide Rodgers with some badly needed time to heal.

*Atlanta Falcons at Buffalo Bills, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Bills
Put this down as a reasonably successful first season for Coach Arthur Smith, with the Falcons so close to .500 with two games remaining. They barely escaped with the triumph over the Lions, and now have a game in Buffalo with playoff implications.

This could be considered a trap game for the Bills (9-6), who would lose their newly established grip on the AFC East if the Falcons (7-8) pull off an upset. It would also be a stunner if Atlanta did so, with below-freezing temperatures and snow predicted for kickoff.

If Buffalo keeps Josh Allen upright against the pass rush, which it failed to do in a Week 9 loss to Jacksonville (a true trap game), the Bills will win easily. Last week the Bills looked the way we expected a Super Bowl contender to perform. They were simply too good for the Patriots. QB Josh Allen was unstoppable as both a passer and a runner. There were playmakers around him on offense. The defense was very good.

The issue, of course, remains whether the Bills can maintain anything approaching that level of play this week.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 17 Predictions* | Pt 2 of 3
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation and local media 31Dec2021

*Giants at Chicago Bears, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bears
The Bears (5-10) and the Giants (4-11) are two of the worst teams in the league, but Giants Coach Joe Judge is reportedly staying for at least one more season while Matt Nagy’s future in Chicago is unclear. The result of this game is unlikely to change either of those circumstances, though the Bears will probably win.

The Giants’ offense struggled even before Daniel Jones injured his neck, and has not had more than 200 yds passing in a game since early November. Nick Foles, the Bears’ third-string QB, pulled out an upset win over Seattle last week. After confirming this week that he had criticized Nagy’s offense, he may relish the chance to be the reason they win.

*LVegas Raiders at Indianapolis Colts, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Colts
The Colts (9-6) have the top wild-card spot, making this game more important for the Raiders (8-7), who still technically have a chance at the playoffs. Indianapolis placed Carson Wentz on the Covid-19 list this week, and Coach Frank Reich said it will not be clear until Sunday if he will pass protocols. If Wentz cannot play, the rookie Sam Ehlinger will start.

Jonathan Taylor is still the league’s leading rusher (1,626 yds on 297 carries), and the Raiders’ defense is average against the run (14th in yds allowed, with 1,736). With this game and the final vs Jaguars, a big showing by Taylor can help him close that 374-yard gap to reach the prized 2,000-yard rushing season. In NFL history only six players have achieved this: Jamal Lewis, Chris Johnson, Barry Sanders, Terrell Davis, O.J. Simpson and Eric Dickerson.

No one can figure out the Raiders. In a season of inconsistent play and unpredictable results leaguewide, the Raiders have perhaps been the most inconsistent and unpredictable team of all. They had a sloppy victory Sunday over the Broncos, and enter Week 17 in a tight race for the final AFC playoff spot.

LVR committed three turnovers last week, so they must hold onto the ball to keep Taylor from exploiting LVegas’s defense. If Ehlinger must start, he’ll need Taylor’s running and his OL’s protection to keep the Raiders’ All-Pro LBs Maxx Crosby and Denzel Perryman from giving the traditional smash-into-the-ground “welcome to the NFL, rookie” greeting.

*Miami Dolphins at Tennessee Titans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
It’s time for the Dolphins (8-7) to face reality. Their seven straight wins have given them (for now) the AFC’s final wild-card spot. But those victories came against Covid-19-ravaged Saints and Ravens, and the ineffective Giants, Texans, Jets (twice) and Panthers – all teams that will be selecting in the top eight of the upcoming draft. It gets far tougher with the Titans and Patriots on the remaining regular schedule.

The Dolphins’ blitz-happy defense can get pressure on Ryan Tannehill, but if the Titans can protect him long enough for him to get the ball to WR AJ Brown, they should more than handle Miami’s one-note offense. Brown has recovered from a chest injury that kept him out of three games, and the Titans (10-5) used him to upset the Niners last Thursday.

But the Titans were only in the game because of the 49ers’ blunders. They need to get better on offense. And it’s difficult to imagine them being a significant factor in the playoffs unless RB Derrick Henry can return from his foot injury and resemble his dominant self.

*Jacksonville Jaguars at NE Patriots, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
The Jaguars (2-13) have been the NFL’s all-purpose doormat that allows an elite team to get its rhythm back after a frustrating loss. Now it’s NE’s turn. The Patriots (9-6) haven’t been the same team since their Week 14 bye. They entered that idle time on a seven-game winning streak, resembling the AFC’s top team, since then but have suffered two straight losses.

Mac Jones’s has production slipped from his normally efficient standards. In losses to the Colts and Bills, Jones completed 51.9% of his passes, a far cry from his 67.2% completion rate for the season, throwing two interceptions in both games. He will likely play better against the Jags, whose defense is average against the pass and allows 229 yds per game.

The Patriots’ defense was trashed by Josh Allen and the Bills last week, but this week should pounce on rookie QB Trevor Lawrence, who will play without starting RB James Robinson (ankle). The spread is large, but after losing control of the AFC East, NE will likely want to run up the score.

As the Jaguars begin looking for a new coach, here’s the question: Is this an attractive job? The feeling is that it’s reasonably attractive, given the presence of the promising rookie QB Trevor Lawrence. And the odds are favorable that you will outperform your predecessor. That bar is exceedingly low.

Niners fans will feel genuinely sorry for anyone who takes the HC job, as GM Trent Baalke was universally loathed for his incompetence when he was previously the Niners GM. In fact, none of us can understand how the guy is still in football, earning a high salary? Go figure.

*TBay Buccaneers at Jets, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
The division title in hand, the Buccaneers (11-4) can coast to the playoffs while key starters heal. Their next two games are against the Jets (4-11) and Panthers, the league’s bottom feeders. RB Leonard Fournette (hamstring) is on IR and receiver Mike Evans’s status is unclear, with a hamstring injury and being placed on the Covid-19 list.

Without Evans and Chris Godwin, Tom Brady will continue rebuilding his chemistry with Antonio Brown, who caught 10 passes for 101 yds in his return from a three-game suspension. The Bucs have made it clear by welcoming him back for yet another chance, that they’ll put up with quite a bit in terms of his off-field issues as long as he produces on the field. And they and QB Tom Brady certainly need him now, with the team’s injuries at receiver. This game should mark Brady’s 30th win over the Jets.

The Jets allow the fifth-most passing yds per game (250) and will struggle even against TBay’s backups. Any euphoria remaining from their gutsy win against Jacksonville last week will be sadly short-lived. Still, who knew that rookie QB Zach Wilson had that 52-yard TD run in him? It was a rare feel-good day for the Jets and their fans. Never mind that it came against the Jaguars. Take your good days when you can get them.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 17 Predictions* | Pt 3 of 3
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation and local media 31Dec2021

*Philadelphia Eagles at Washington Footballers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Eagles
The Eagles (8-7) are currently in the NFC’s final wild-card slot and have a 55% chance to make the postseason. That probability increases to 78% with a win against Washington (6-9). NFL teams rarely take a beating like the Footballers did from Dallas last week, and the sideline skirmish between Daron Payne and Jonathan Allen epitomized the frustration of Washington’s season.

The Eagles’ top RB, Miles Sanders, fractured a bone in his hand and will be out Sunday, but the team can lean on Jordan Howard and Boston Scott in his absence. Philadelphia can balance the running game against Washington, which allows the third-most passing yds per game (269.2) and should not be able to keep pace.

*Carolina Panthers at New Orleans Saints, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Saints
Saints rookie Ian Book had no chance last Monday night against the Dolphins. The results were predictable as he was sacked eight times and threw two interceptions, the first of which was returned for a TD. Coach Sean Payton is no doubt relieved that Taysom Hill will return to play against the Panthers (5-10), hoping that Hill will lift an offense that has scored a meagre total of 12 points over the last two games. The Saints are a game out of the final playoff spot in the NFC and the schedule is relatively favorable, with the Panthers and Falcons remaining.

It has gotten bad enough for Carolina fans to be chanting for Coach Matt Rhule to be fired. But the only opinion that matters is owner David Tepper. He’s not exactly known for his patience. Both Sam Darnold and Cam Newton have underwhelmed this season, and Coach Rhule has named Darnold as starter for the Panthers.

*Houston Texans at SF 49ers, 4:05p, CBS*
Pick: 49ers
The 49ers (8-7), currently clinging to the NFC’s sixth seed, are without QB Jimmy Garoppolo, who tore the ulnar collateral ligament of his right thumb last Thursday. Rookie Trey Lance could make his second career start. Lance has a strong arm and fast legs, two assets that Jimmy G lacks, but lacks game experience. Due to the 2020 pandemic, he played only 19 games in three yrs of college football before being drafted by the Niners. He is very raw, but looked good in the two early appearances he made in 2021 when Garoppolo was injured. Word is that he has made great strides in practice.

The Texans (4-11) upset the Chargers last week behind Rex Burkhead’s 149 rushing yds. Chargers rookie QB Davis Mills’ last two games were impressive. But the 49ers defense has given up an average of only 79 rushing yds in each of its last three games. Houston will be forced to throw the ball more than it likes, with SF’s ferocious All-Pro LBs Nick Bosa and Denzel Perryman chasing Mills around in the backfield. The Chargers OL must keep Mills upright so he can find opportunities against SF’s awful, horrible CBs.

Not much positive has been said about Coach David Culley since the Texans hired him. And it’s not like going 4-11 makes you a coach of the year candidate. But considering the team he inherited and the untenable Deshaun Watson situation, Culley has not done a terrible job. Sunday’s victory over the contending Chargers was a testament to the fact that the Texans are still competing.

This will be a battle of rookie QBs, and could be fun to watch regardless of wild card hopes.

*Detroit Lions at Seattle Seahawks, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Seahawks
Last week’s 1-point loss to the Bears and the Lions’ (2-12-1) paltry record should motivate Seattle to save face at home. It’s been rightfully pointed out that earlier this year QB Russell Wilson played coy – he did not actually demand to be traded. He merely said there were four other teams he would consider consenting to be traded to, and yesterday 12/30 reiterated that “he hopes it’s not my last game (in Seattle). But at the same time, I know it won’t be my last game in the NFL.”

HC Pete Carroll, oldest of the NFL coaches, will have his first ever losing season. The betting is that someone – whether Wilson, Carroll, or GM John Schneider – will not be with Seattle in 2022.

Detroit QB Jared Goff is out this week with a knee injury. His replacement is Tim Boyle, who did not impress when last week he threw a red zone-interception on a potential game-winning drive. The Lions are 9-6 against the spread, and normally lose games late due to poor clock management, a turnover, or just sheer bad luck. But give Coach Dan Campbell and his players credit for remaining generally competitive in the late stages of a season, in which going 0-17 once seemed possible. They are capable of keeping this one close, especially if the Seahawks implode again.

*Monday’s Matchup
Cleveland Browns at Pittsburgh Steelers, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Browns
Both the Browns (7-8) and the Steelers (7-7-1) have less than a 20% chance of making the playoffs. The winner of this game would need the Ravens, Chargers, Dolphins and Raiders to lose in order to make the season finale matter. Baker Mayfield’s four interceptions last week against the Packers cost the Browns a prime chance of improving their odds, but they should handle Pittsburgh with relative ease.

The Steelers are the worst defense against the run this season, allowing an average of 142.7 rushing yds per game. Nick Chubb, the NFL’s third-leading rusher this season (1,143 yds) should find enough success against a horrible unit so that Mayfield may not even need to attempt a pass.


----------



## jerry old

Don't think Burrows (Bengals) can stay with Mahomes, but what if he can?
Settle and Detroit, zzzzzzz
49's struggling, but improving-playoffs: looks like it.

Wish Cardinals would play good ball and test the Cowboys.


----------



## jerry old

One of the great joys of my life was rehashing Sunday's game at work on Mondays.
 As 'experts' our opinions demanded attention.
Now, living in the rural, there are no neighbors or football fans -I really miss that.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Ravens played like the Ravens of yesteryear, but Rams defensive line was too much,  great game.
Burrows (Bengals) stayed with Mahomes, even when the Chiefs Defensive Line was slamming him around.


----------



## Irwin

The Cowboys are getting slaughtered by the Cardinals. Maybe the Cowboys have been overrated. After all, they did get beat by the lowly Broncos.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Titans did what they had to do.

Win or lose going forward, it's been a Great season so far!


----------



## jerry old

I wanted to see how the Cowboys performed against a good team: for three quarters they have dropped passes, hikes (3)...
(a lot of Dak's passes were uncatchable, but a lot were dropped by receivers)

You can't flub around for three quarters, then expect to win. 
Dallas was outplayed and out coached by a better team, today at least-maybe they will meet in the playoffs.


----------



## jerry old

Goggle tells me Antonio Brown could have pocketed $999,999.00 in incentives payments had he meet certain performance goals.
His antics today forfeited this million bucks.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Goggle tells me Antonio Brown could have pocketed $999,999.00 in incentives payments had he meet certain performance goals.
> His antics today forfeited this million bucks.



Saw him out there  stripping and making a scene,  but never heard what caused the drama.


----------



## PamfromTx

Bonnie said:


> Saw him out there  stripping and making a scene,  but never heard what caused the drama.


He obviously requires 'help'.


----------



## jerry old

We equate people with money as rationa, regards of their antics; he probably will not seek held-i do not think he
has sufficient friends to talk him into it., nor a support group that cares about his destroying his life as a football player.
A shame, but he is so abrasive, he is very difficult to approach.  He doesn't want to hear about it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted.


----------



## jerry old

Pam, who is Goat?

We had a great running  back  that refuse speak to his teammates, he would sit it the bleachers far away from his teams.
Tom LandY, dALLAS COACH TRIED TO WORK WITH dUANE tHOMAS, NO RESULT he tried to get him him to conform to the program=no success. 
Duane Thomas was a great  running back, no telling what he could have achieved -in three years he was gone.

He cane back a few  years later, but he has lost those mysterious skillS that make great running back.


----------



## PamfromTx

jerry old said:


> Pam, who is Goat?
> 
> We had a great running  back  that refuse speak to his teammates, he would sit it the bleachers far away from his teams.
> Tom LandY, dALLAS COACH TRIED TO WORK WITH dUANE tHOMAS, NO RESULT he tried to get him him to conform to the program=no success.
> Duane Thomas was a great  running back, no telling what he could have achieved -in three years he was gone.
> 
> He cane back a few  years later, but he has lost those mysterious skillS that make great running back.


Tom Brady became the G.O.A.T. (greatest of all time) in *NFL history after winning his sixth Super Bowl two years ago*. ... But, as you might have heard, Brady has since won another Super Bowl.Feb 17, 2021


----------



## PamfromTx

In American football *Tom Brady* has long been in the conversation as the GOAT. By sealing his seventh ring on Sunday at the age of 43 he not only took himself two wins ahead of the next player, but one ahead of the most successful teams in NFL history. The difference in skill sets between each position in American football makes it difficult to declare a single player a GOAT – for instance some may label wide receiver Jerry Rice as the greatest - but Tom Brady can undoubtedly be regarded as the greatest quarterback of all time.


----------



## jerry old

1950's Joe Don Lonney was was a so-so running back for Texas University.  He had difficulty getting along with others;
his first semester he received four 'F's and a 'D.' 
Thus began his saga to junior colleges

He was a #1 draft choice for the N Y Giants, he had difficulty following instructions, unprovoked fights with teammates...
After several trades he wound up with the Detroit Lions..., 
The coach, Harry Gilmer told  Looney  to take in a play for the offense: Looney replied, 'If you want a messenger boy, call Western Union.'
He drifted around the NFL for a year or two,  then retired.

Despite all his crazed behavior, he was touted as the next Jim Brown.  
However, the potential was stifled by crazed behavior.

There after he went to India to study yoga... bummed around India, back to America, died at age 47.

Moral: don't draft a player based on his potential.


----------



## jerry old

The National News announced that the Washington Orphans will soon get a proper name.
They solicited fans for suggestions, big doings in D.C....
I would suggest 'The Politicians,' no need to include Washington-we all know who they are.


----------



## Lethe200

Interesting article that mostly focused on the Bengals, so here's the excerpt:

Excerpted from: *4 winners and 4 losers from Week 17 in the NFL*
The Bengals have arrived, and they’re going to be legit for a long, long time.
SB Nation by James Dator Jan 3, 2022

I don’t know if the Bengals have the experience and maturity to make a deep run in the playoffs in 2022, but I don’t know if that really matters. Of course, an early exit would be disappointing — but we’re witnessing something far bigger brewing in Cincinnati that could shape the trajectory of the league for years to come. The win over the Chiefs on Sunday simply showed the potential and promise that’s being unearthed.

Sure, that sounds like hyperbole, but sometimes it’s important to take a step back and realized what this organization has achieved in a short period of time. In two years the Bengals have gone from 2-14 cellar dwellers desperate to find some footing, to 10-6 AFC North leaders with everything clicking.

There are so many pieces operating together that made this all happen, but it really it begins with Taylor having what so few young coaches lack: Patience. Taking over a 6-10 team in 2019, Taylor began his time in Cincinnati with the No. 11 pick. Out of a position where he could take the impact skill position player coaches crave, the Bengals made an impact. Instead of pushing for a trade, or trying to fit a square peg in a round hole, Taylor and Co. sat and took OT Jonah Williams with the extremely un-sexy first round pick that’s been critical to everything that’s happening now.

It’s important to go back to this pick because it really explains the ethos of the Bengals’ front office during this period. They haven’t sold out to push the rebuilding process. It’s been handled slowly, methodically, and without much pomp and circumstance. Naturally this is pushed forward when you have the No. 1 pick in the draft, as Cincinnati did in 2020 — but even so, it felt like Cincinnati believed in Joe Burrow more than lot of people. We can try to retcon this all we want, but there was an overwhelming feeling that Burrow was No. 1 by default, a Heisman winner by default, landing him back in his hometown ... by default.

We’ve seen this scenario before, and it normally nets you a good player, but not someone who can change a franchise. We can now say that Joe Burrow is a franchise quarterback, the face of the Bengals, and quickly becoming one of the best passers in the entire league. It was apparent last year before he was injured, now it’s completely cemented.

With one game left to play we have a full 16 game regular season slate to look at for 2021-22, similar to any other year. The result has been remarkable:
*4,611 yards, 70.4% completion , 34 TDs, 14 INTs, a passer rating of 108.3*

All this while averaging over 8.8 yards per attempt, and consider that maintaining a 7.0 is largely considered to the be the mark of a top-tier QB. Burrow isn’t just setting the tone for young QBs in the NFL, he’s destroying every expectation.

Of course, there’s so much more to a passing offense than just the dude throwing the ball — so enter Ja’Marr Chase, and Tee Higgins as his primary weapons. Two 1,000 yard wide receivers, aged 21 and 22 respectively. It’s a nucleus that should be able to stay together for a long time. Oh, and remember Jonah Williams, the offensive tackle Zac Taylor took his first year? Yeah, he’s one of the best pass-blocking tackles in the NFL now.

I could keep gushing about how amazingly this team was constructed, but instead let’s focus on what they need to fix moving forward. Cincinnati’s secondary really needs work and a significant talent upgrade, and while the front seven is good at stopping the run overall, they’re poor at stopping teams from getting first downs on the ground, or preventing big runs.

The best part of all this if you’re a Bengals fan: These are such small gripes! In the grand scheme of things this isn’t much to fix, and Cincinnati has $58M in cap space next season, with their entire nucleus locked up and not many critical players set to hit free agency. This means that a playoff team with elite talent now sits in the seat where they can splash a little on talent without selling out their overall vision of a slow build around its tentpoles.

Based on how we’ve seen this team get built over the past few years they won’t rush this and do something dumb. It might not result in immediate playoff success, but no team in the NFL is better poised for the future than the Cincinnati Bengals.

*Loser: Antonio Brown, and also the Buccaneers*
There’s really two parts to all this. The obvious is that Antonio Brown is a loser in the absolute definition of the word. We don’t fully understand the reason why he walked off the field and quit on Sunday. It’s been speculated there was in-fighting over Brown’s snaps, and he felt the team was trying to stop him getting incentive bonuses. The truth will likely come out in time, but it’s the most recent in a long pattern of behavior that has seen the league’s most talented receiver destroy himself and hurt others at every turn.

The Buccaneers aren’t without blame for all this too. No part of their roster required signing Brown, yet they got so greedy with their talent hoarding they put team chemistry at risk. Their belief was that Bruce Arians and Tom Brady could create such an infallible aura nobody would step out of line. Trust Antonio Brown to break that.

It’s all a mess. The Buccaneers will be fine, because he’s just an average receiver at this point — but Brown’s career will probably be done. Showing his whole ass on national TV while heading out the door seems fitting. Good riddance.

*Winner: Ja’Marr Chase, rookie phenom*
We close this week back with the Bengals, where Ja’Marr Chase broke the single-game rookie receiving record, and broke Justin Jefferson’s season rookie receiving record.

What began feeling like an overwrought attempt to handcuff Chase to Joe Burrow has paid incredible dividends and formed one of the best partnerships in the NFL. It’s remarkable that it occurred, and we’re so lucky to get to see this moving forward.


----------



## jerry old

The NFL is notorious for being a copycat league-except on how to rebuild an ailing franchise.  
There is no  quick fix yet, teams try year after year...


----------



## Lethe200

Jerry - well, sometimes teams manage to get it right - but you're correct, more often than not.....an organization keeps stumbling along, getting in its own way. Pursuant to your observation, this just appeared on SBNation:

*The 5 teams with the brightest futures in the NFL*
Look at these teams now, because they could be the future elite of the NFL.
SB Nation by James Dator Jan 5, 2022

The end of the NFL regular season is often a chance for reflection. It’s a chance to take stock, to look at what the organization is working with, and see what could possibly catapult a team from the cellar to a challenger, or from a middling team to a contender.

A couple of weeks back I took a look at the most hopeless teams in the league — organizations with deep problems that will need a lot of time and effort to fix. Today we’ll kick off the new year by flipping the coin and diving into teams who may not be elite right now, but greatness is building.

For the purposes of keeping this interesting, I’m not going to look at teams who are already great. You don’t need to hear that the Rams are going to be good for a while, or that the Chiefs have a bright future — that’s already baked in to their recent history.

*No. 1: Cincinnati Bengals*
Pros: Established offensive core, solid young coach, boatloads of cap space
Cons: Suspect secondary

There are almost no blemishes on the future of the Bengals. This is a team who has turned around so quickly they’re stunning the NFL establishment and making a mark. Cincinnati will make the playoffs this year, and the sky is the limit for the future.

The trio of Joe Burrow, Ja’Marr Chase and Tee Higgins has the feeling of Peyton Manning, Marvin Harrison and Reggie Wayne. I’m not saying the former are as talented as the latter, it’s too soon, but they evoke the same feelings of a young nucleus who are firing on all cylinders and can keep growing together.

Yes, the Bengals’ defense needs work — especially in the secondary, but only three teams in the NFL have more cap space in 2022. With smart management and some good pick ups there’s no reason this team can’t become a class team in the AFC ... fast.

*No. 2: Los Angeles Chargers*
Pros: Excellent young QB, good receivers, huge cap space
Cons: Defense needs work, looming player turnover

History has a tendency to repeat itself in the NFL, and the Chargers find themselves in a very similar position to the early 2000s after trading for Philip Rivers.

There is no doubt Justin Herbert is one of the best young quarterbacks in the NFL, but the next couple of years will be pivotal to maintaining his early success. Right now the Chargers have Keenan Allen and Mike Williams as their primary weapons, and they’re two excellent 1,000 yard receivers. However, at 29 and 27 years old respectively, the window will be closing where in 3-4 years the team will need to have a succession plan and find guys who can support Herbert moving forward.

There are some gaping defensive problems too which need to be corrected as well, but it’s more than possible with over $70M in cap space and some good drafting. There’s no doubt the future is extremely bright, if the front office can manage the next few years correctly.

*No. 3: Miami Dolphins*
Pros: Solid pass defense, excellent coach, elite pass rush, major cap space
Cons: QB question is still unanswered, needs more offensive weapons

This is another team who are far better than most expected, but haven’t really progressed in 2021 the way people hoped. Brian Flores is proving himself to be a hell of a coach who can really get a young team buying in, which is a really important quality to progressing in the future.

Still, there are some issues. Tua Tagovailoa has shown flashes, but really lacked consistency. Especially the kind of consistency you want to see out of a franchise QB. Jaylen Waddle has helped give him a weapon, but there’s no doubt he’s simply not making the most of the starting opportunity.

The Dolphins will be searching for a new QB soon unless something clicks. That’s a major red flag for their future.

*No. 4: Indianapolis Colts*
Pros: Elite young RB, solid QB find, good cap space
Cons: Needs defensive upgrades, another receiver, overall talent upgrade

The Colts are in great shape in a lot of ways, and have many questions in other areas. There’s no doubt Jonathan Taylor is the best young running back in the NFL, but that’s not exactly a game-changer in the modern NFL.

Pivoting to Carson Wentz was a risk that paid off big time, and for at least the next several years the Colts have their QB of the future. Now it’s just about getting him more weapons, which shouldn’t be too difficult with the great cap space the Colts have.

There’s potential to take another step forward, and that’s exciting — because not many people expected much out of the Colts in 2021.

*No. 5: Detroit Lions*
Pros: Exciting coach, motivated roster, young roster
Cons: This is a bad team right now

I’m rounding out this list with a team I have a lot of blind faith in. The Lions are one of the worst teams in the NFL by record, but they really swung above their weight class and challenged some teams they had no business hanging with.

This is all attributable to Dan Campbell, who has fast become one of the coolest coaches in the NFL. Campbell’s players LOVE him, and they’re putting it all on the field. With some time and upgrades I really believe this could be a special team — but they’re on the edge right now because there’s a lot of work to be done.


----------



## Irwin

We have football Saturday and Sunday this weekend for the final regular season games. And then the playoffs begin next weekend!


----------



## Lethe200

My apologies in advance for this week's "Lessons".....it's looonnnnnng! (meaning extra posts) With so many teams in the hunt for a wild card spot, there was extra detail about the games and the trajectory of the eligible teams. I also found a rather interesting stat which I'll post last.

*What We Learned From Week 17 in the NFL *– Pt 1 of 5(!)
When LVegas upset Indianapolis on Sunday, it created a _de facto_ Week 18 AFC play-in game between the Raiders and LA Chargers. Five AFC teams have clinched berths. The final two spots almost certainly will come from the trio of the Colts, Raiders and Chargers. All three are 9-7.

The Colts receive the benefit of playing at the abysmal Jacksonville Jaguars next week. Assuming the Colts win, the last playoff spot in the AFC will be won on the field Sunday night in LVegas.
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, CBS Sports, local media Jan 06, 2022

*Bengals 34, Chiefs 31 *
Joe Burrow throwing deep to Ja’Marr Chase may be the NFL’s most dangerous connection. They tore up a KC defense that had been shutting down just about every team it had faced in the past two months. The comeback win, in which KC had led by as many as 14 points, showed Cincinnati cannot be under-estimated.

Coach Zac Taylor twice went for it on fourth and goal with the score tied in the final minute, and the Bengals (10-6) clinched the AFC North. Coming in the NFL leader in yds per attempt, Burrow passed for a total of 446 yds and four TDs. In the past two weeks, he has thrown for 971 yds. Against the Chiefs, Chase caught 11 of 12 pass attempts by Burrow, for three TDs and 266 receiving yds,

Burrow was beat up a ton as a rookie, with a major knee injury that ended his 2020 season. He has been sacked 47 times this season, behind a line built through free agency. But Burrow can quickly hit Chase for 30 or more yds, exquisitely placing deep shots where he knows his former college teammate can grab them, turning his less perfect throws into gains.

Of course, the scariest part is that Burrow is 25 years old and Chase is 21. Cincinnati’s selection of Burrow and Chase in consecutive drafts portends more double-digit win seasons to come.

*Buccaneers 28, Jets 24 *
Tom Brady went 34 of 50 for 410 yds and three TD passes to beat the Jets Sunday. What was unexpected was that the Bucs weren't running up the score. Instead, they needed all those points plus more, to beat the lowly 4-12 Jets.

Not only were the Jets were ahead by 14-pts for a while, but rookie Zach Wilson finally looked like a confident QB, standing in the pocket and reading defenses. He was zipping accurate passes into tight windows and extending plays with his mobility. In what has otherwise been a difficult season, a performance like this can provide hope for long-suffering Jets fans. The receiving corps has been riddled with injuries, and for the second straight week WR Braxton Berrios stood up for the Jets. He had a pair of TDs and added a number of big first downs.

Antonio Brown, the receiver whom Brady lobbied the team to acquire in free agency in 2020, provided unexpected drama by storming off the field in Q3. Afterwards Coach Bruce Arians announced Brown would be released from the team. With WR Chris Godwin’s season-ending ACL tear and major injuries to Shaq Barrett and Jason Pierre-Paul denting the Buccaneers’ vaunted pass rush, TBay’s postseason hopes now rests on Brady elevating the likes of Grayson and Tyler Johnson to augment his options beyond Rob Gronkowski and Mike Evans.

Brady wound up saving the win with a nine-play, 93-yard TD drive in the game’s final minutes. On the scoring pass, he threw a 33-yard TD laser to Cyril Grayson: the pass was so forceful its momentum nearly carried Grayson the two steps into the end zone.

Last year at this point, TBay was healthy and peaking. Despite Sunday’s win, Brady and the Buccaneers have a much different road to get that title repeat. Last January they were the healthiest team in the league. This year, they have lost two of their best players at the same position. It’ll be tough, even for the irrepressible Brady.

*Cardinals 25, Cowboys 22*
Arizona stopped its three-game losing streak thanks to Isaiah Simmons, the second-year rookie LB and edge rusher who tracked Dak Prescott on a Q4 scramble and punched the ball loose for a Cardinals recovery, his fourth forced fumble of the season. Kyler Murray finished with 307 total yds, two TDs and - most importantly - no turnovers, and Cowboys RB Ezekiel Elliott was held to a 1.8 yds per carry average.

Kyler Murray loves AT&T Stadium. Murray improved to 9-0 at the Dallas Cowboys’ home field, counting the games he played there during his illustrious high school and college careers. Murray closed the Arizona Cardinals’ 25-22 victory with a series of scrambles and designed runs, bleeding the clock as Coach Kliff Kingsbury used creativity to ignite an unproductive running game.

Murray’s scampering gave the Cardinals a needed boost. It showed he is healthier now than he was late last season. It helped snap a three-game losing streak. And it may have provided a psychological edge - the Cardinals are likely to play the Cowboys again in the first round of the NFC playoffs in the 4-vs-5 game, back in the stadium where Murray has never lost.

The Cardinals exposed a crucial weak spot for Dallas. Murray picked on CB Anthony Brown all game long. He also completed a deep ball against Trevon Diggs, who despite his league-leading interception total has been vulnerable to long passes. In a battle of franchise QBs Murray outlasted Prescott, didn’t turn the ball over and made great plays under pressure.

One of the Cowboys’ biggest issues is kicker Greg Zuerlein. His inconsistency has been a problem all season. This is arguably the third game (Buccaneers, Raiders, Cardinals) this year that may have ended differently if not for a Zuerlein missed FG. He can’t be relied upon any longer, and his lack of consistency could lead the Cowboys to an early exit in the playoffs.

Dallas WR Cedrick Wilson was a rare bright spot, catching a TD and two-point conversion, while also completing a 31-yard pass to Tony Pollard. He will be needed in the playoffs, as WR Michael Gallup's bad luck with 2021 injuries continued. Coming back after missing multiple games due to a calf injury, Gallup made a spectacular TD catch – only to then suffer a season-ending knee injury, suspected to be a torn ACL.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 17 in the NFL *– Pt 2 of 5
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, CBS Sports, local media Jan 06, 2022

*Seahawks 51, Lions 29*
Underachieving Seattle supplied the 12s with a few cheers in what may have been the final game there for both QB Russell Wilson and Coach Pete Carroll. Wilson threw for 236 yds and the Seahawks hounded Tim Boyle, the Lions’ backup QB, into three interceptions.

Where will Russell Wilson play next season? If this was Wilson’s Seattle swan song, he went out with style, throwing three of his four TD passes to DK Metcalf. If Wilson remains with the Seahawks, he and DK Metcalf must settle what appeared, prior to this game, to be a rocky point in their relationship. Metcalf is Seattle’s most formidable offensive weapon.

If Wilson does shake loose, one team to watch may be the Raiders. In the offseason, Wilson included LVegas on his four-team list of franchises to which he would accept a trade. The Raiders will have a new coach, who will have nothing invested in Derek Carr. It would be a surprise to see the Raiders look for an upgrade if Carr leads them to the playoffs, but it might benefit the Raiders to start fresh with a new QB after years of middling records.

Should the Seahawks make Wilson available for a raft of draft picks, the acquiring team should proceed with caution. Wilson has not been as dominant this year as he has been most of his career. He hasn’t rushed for more than 32 yds in a game all season, and the lack of a running threat has diminished his value. At 33, he may be reaching the edge of his peak.

*49ers 23, Texans 7*
Things got off to an ugly start against the 4-11 Texans, trailing 7-3 at the half. However, the Niners bounced back, scoring 23 unanswered points, and finished their ninth victory of the season. Rookie Trey Lance got his second start, having played so little as Garoppolo’s backup that the first quarter vs the Texans was only the 5th quarter he’s played as pro.

Not surprisingly Lance was tentative in the first half, but showed off his strong arm in the second half. He made a few bad decisions, but overall looked promising for 2022 and beyond, which will hopefully justify the Niners mortgaging their future by giving up three first round draft picks for the chance to select him over Mac Jones. He threw for 249 yds and two TDs to earn a win SF absolutely needed. His 45-yard scoring strike to Deebo Samuel midway through Q4 was a beaut and put the game out of reach.

The Niners OL had some difficulty adjusting to the different style of Lance vs Garoppolo. Jimmy G is one of the fastest-release QBs around, specializing in short- to mid-range passes inside the box. His average release time is a stunning 2.2 seconds. In contrast, Trey L. uses his legs to avoid the pass rush and likes to throw the long ball all over the field; his hold time is a long 3.7 seconds.

The LBs and DBs pressured the Texans’ OL until they broke. In the second half they made four sacks, with constant pressure by Nick Bosa. LBs Fred Warner and Marcell Harris recorded 25 tackles between them, with an interception by Harris. The suspect CBs did okay, and the special teams unit tightened up their play a bit, only looking sloppy half the game instead of all the way through.

The Niners finale is vs their arch-rival LA Rams. LAR will be shooting for a win that will give them the divisional championship over the Cardinals and cement the #2 seed. SF wants a win to avoid having to depend on the Falcons to get that final wild-card spot. If the 49ers lose, the Saints would snatch a wild card by beating Atlanta.

*Saints 18, Panthers 10*
With disastrous injuries to their starting QB and OL, plus a rash of positive coronavirus tests among players, it is no small miracle that New Orleans could still make the playoffs with a win next week against Atlanta and a 49ers loss. Credit the Saints defense, which gave Sam Darnold and Carolina an abysmal day. The Saints racked up seven sacks with Cameron Jordan (eight tackles, 3.5 sacks) leading the way. Jordan was named the NFC Defensive Player of the Week for 2nd time in 3 weeks for his inspired play in this game.

As lackluster as the Saints offense has been the last few weeks, the defense has been impressive. The defense has given up only 2 TDs in the last four weeks and may have saved their best performance for this game’s second half. Carolina had 5 drives in the second half that only netted 41 total yds.

Carolina also showed a tough run defense. RB Alvin Kamara busted loose for one 30-yard run but managed only two yds on his other 12 carries. Fellow Saints ballcarriers Adam Prentice, Tony Jones Jr., and Ty Montgomery combined for three rushes for a minus -4 yds.

*Chargers 34, Broncos 13*
After Broncos Coach Vic Fangio inexplicably settled for a FG attempt to take 3 points out of a 20-3 deficit in the Q4, the Chargers quickly ended the affair. Andre Roberts returned the ensuing kick 101 yds for a TD, and LAC will now face LVegas in Week 18 with a playoff berth on the line. The last time the two teams played, a Week 4 Chargers win, DE Joey Bosa questioned Raiders QB Derek Carr’s ability to face pressure.

The Broncos were officially eliminated from the playoffs and now have six-straight seasons not playing in the playoffs and five-straight losing records. Vic Fangio’s 29 losses across his first three seasons is the most by any head coach in franchise history. On top of those dubious achievements, this also the first Denver roster in 40 years without a single player on the Pro Bowl roster.

*Eagles 20, Washington Football Team 16*
After a 2-5 start, coach Sirianni pivoted Philadelphia to rely more on the run. Now 9-7, Philadelphia is on the verge of making the playoffs. CB Rodney McLeod supplied the game-sealing interception of Taylor Heinicke in the end zone.

Eagles Jalen Hurts didn’t post the most glamorous numbers: 17/26 (65.4%), 214 yds (8.2 average), 0 TD, 0 INT, 90.0 passer rating, along with 7 rushes, 44 yds. But he looked like a franchise QB Sunday afternoon, comfortable as a passer. Hurts kept the ball out of harm’s way and came up big in some crucial spots.

The Eagles (9-7) have a playoff berth clinched. On Saturday night when they host the Cowboys (11-5), they will emerge afterwards as either the sixth or seventh seed in the NFC.

The most important news to relate about the WFT is that on February 2nd they will finally announce a real name. At last!


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 17 in the NFL *– Pt 3 of 5
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, CBS Sports, local media Jan 06, 2022

*Rams 20, Ravens 19*
LAR (12-4) is sitting in the #2 spot in NFC conference standings. The team is preparing for the playoffs for the fourth time in five years under HC Sean McVay. The mid-season acquisitions of Sony Michel, Odell Beckham, Jr., and Von Miller are paying dividends. Not many NFC teams can boast the same amount of star power.

This win showed why the Rams traded for Odell Beckham Jr. On fourth-and-5 from the Ravens’ 12-yard line, with 1:08 left, Beckham hauled in a tough 5-yard reception. Matthew Stafford, who was intercepted twice on Sunday, went back to him for a 7-yard TD pass on the next play.

When the Rams traded for Stafford, many believed he would prove one of the NFL’s elite QBs and that all the losing he did with the Detroit Lions reflected not him but the franchise around him. But overall Stafford looks like the same QB, just with better infrastructure around him.

The Rams will be in the postseason, which means Stafford will have an opportunity to win a playoff game for the first time in his 13-year career. But this squeaker over the depleted Baltimore Ravens did little to suppress lingering concerns about Stafford’s ability to win in the postseason.

In addition to the two interceptions, he also lost a fumble deep in Ravens territory on the opening drive of the second half. Stafford has always made throws other QBs can only dream of. But with the Rams he has also shown the same mistakes and failure to make simple plays as before. Stafford is among the league leaders with 15 interceptions. He’ll have to avoid mistakes for the Rams to advance in the NFC, but so far that’s not the kind of QB he has shown to be.

Baltimore had a few bright spots in a tough year. Second-year Tyler Huntley continued to stake his claim as one of the best backup QBs in the league. Despite being under consistent duress for most of the afternoon, Huntley managed to make plays with his arm and legs, finishing 20-of-32 for 197 yds passing and adding another 54 yds rushing on six carries. He got the ball out quick and was decisive in his decision-making for the majority of the game. He did make some mistakes: one turnover and some instances where he should’ve tucked the ball and ran.

Eight-time Pro Bowler Von Miller gave high praise to Ravens opponent Patrick Mekari this past Sunday, calling him “one of the best right tackles in the NFL”. Mekari has played three positions on the OL in addition to two positions in the Ravens’ D over the past three years. This UDFA has played 702 total snaps this season and has earned an overall PFF grade of 67, a pass-blocking grade of 73.2 and a run-blocking grade of 58.3. He’s allowed just four sacks, one QB hit, and 23 total pressures.

Both veteran punter Sam Koch and five-time Pro Bowler kicker Justin Tucker were perfect throughout the game.

*Bills 29, Falcons 15*
Josh Allen’s three interceptions gave the Bills a scare but the re-emergence of RB Devin Singletary helped Buffalo to the win. Last season, the Bills showed zero desire to run the ball in January, even calling 20 consecutive pass plays to open up the divisional playoff game against Baltimore. With so many opposing defenses focused on stopping Allen, Singletary could provide much-needed balance. He shredded the Falcons for 110 yds and two TDs on 23 carries,.

Despite the loss, Falcons didn’t have a terrible game. But their one great weakness remains the dreadful performance of the OL. It didn’t help when Matt Ryan had his TD overturned by a completely botched call by the referees.

Atlanta’s defense intercepted Josh Allen 3 times, limiting him to 120 passing yds. CB A.J. Terrell limited Stefon Diggs to just 52 yds receiving. LB Foye Oluokun had another excellent performance, and is currently the NFL’s leading tackler with 179 stops.

The Falcons also have 21 yr-old TE Kyle Pitts, whose 2 receptions went for 69 total yds and also had a 61-yarder that was all due to his insane athleticism. His hamstring injury took him out of the game after the first half, but he reminded us why he was so deserving of a top-5 pick. He has now broken the Falcons record for rookie receiving yds (toppling Julio Jones) and is now only the 2nd TE to break 1,000 yds in his rookie year (behind the great Bears HoF'er Mike Ditka).

*Patriots 50, Jaguars 10*
The rookie QB Mac Jones got back on track by going 22 of 30 for 227 yds with three TDs and no interceptions. Of course, in NE it all starts with the run. Damien Harris and Rhamondre Stevenson, who combined for 142 yds, helped create opportunities for Jones to throw successfully.

The Patriots have clinched a playoff spot, and end at Miami. The Dolphins have a weak offense, a good pass defense, and a poor rushing defense. They look to be the perfect stepping stone for NE to enter the playoffs – at least on paper.

Meanwhile, the most exciting thing to happen in Jacksonville is that “Fed Up Jaguars Fans Plan A Clown Invasion of the Team’s Home Finale”. Yes, you read that SB Nation headline correctly. The long-suffering Jag fans lost it when owner Shad Khan announced his support of GM Trent Baalke. Baalke wasn’t a popular hire to begin with – Niner fans who remember the disastrous exit of successful coach Jim Harbaugh who was replaced with hapless Jim Tomsula and inadequate Chip Kelly, can entirely sympathize. Now Baalke has become a symbol of the Urban Meyer/overall mismanagement of the team.

First, the team’s horrible on-field play inspired Jag fans all over Twitter to change their avatars to a clown emoji, complete with Khan’s signature mustache. Now fans are going a step further, planning to get Khan’s attention and voice their displeasure Sunday by wearing clown costumes and holding a “clown party.” It’s unclear whether that will be enough to inspire change, but at least it’s some catharsis for fans who have put up with so much this season.


----------



## Lawrence00

Vegas says it is time for Green Bay again.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 17 in the NFL *– Pt 4 of 5
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, CBS Sports, local media Jan 06, 2022

*Raiders 23, Colts 20*
The Raiders have been turned upside down since mid-year, losing coach Jon Gruden to an email scandal and WR Henry Ruggs III after a fatal crash in which he was charged with four felonies. It’s remarkable that they’re on a three-game winning streak and in control of their playoff fate in Week 18. It's just as remarkable they won this game, with Derek Carr suffering two interceptions and a fumble.

The Raiders outlasted the Colts behind their front seven, which has turned into one of the best in football, led by All-Pro Maxx Crosby. WR Zay Jones had his best game of the season with 8 catches for 120 yds and some clutch plays. Stud WR Hunter Renfrow had seven catches for 76 yds including a TD and the 24-yard reception on third-and-10 with 54 seconds left to set up a game-winning FG. He went over the 1,000-yard mark for the first time. With star TE Darren Waller possibly playing next week, the Raiders’ passing game looks to be in good shape at the right time.

The Colts didn’t commit any turnovers. The Raiders also lost the turnover battle against Cleveland and Denver, yet still won. It is something that hasn’t happened in the NFL in almost 60 years. The Raiders, who have led the NFL in turnovers since Week 9, are living dangerously - and while it’s not killing them, it’s no way to live. They must secure the ball better next week.

With a win vs the Chargers, the Raiders (9-7) can make the playoffs for just the second time in 19 seasons. LVegas also can get in with one loss by Pittsburgh and a Colts loss to the Jaguars on Sunday.

That said, it isn’t likely the Colts will lose to the Jags....but considering how wild the 2021 season has been, who knows what might happen on Sunday?

*Titans 34, Dolphins 3*
So much for the Dolphins’ valiant playoff run. Their seven-game win streak came to a screeching halt as Mike Vrabel’s team relentlessly leaned on the run for 198 yds on 40 attempts, even without Derrick Henry. The Titans are one win away from locking up the #1 seed in the AFC for the playoffs.

Tennessee plays the Houston Texans in Week 18, and it looks like Derrick Henry is finally healed up. He may get into the game to shake off some rust, but the Titans will want to save him for the playoffs.

*Bears 29, Giants 3*
The Chicago Bears pummeled the Giants behind Andy Dalton. QB Mike Glennon lost a fumble on the first snap, and the Giants gained just 151 yds. They fell to 4-12 and have not come within 11 points of an opponent during their five-game losing streak. After yet another uninspiring effort, in which Mike Glennon completed four passes with two interceptions and was sacked four times, it’s clear this team’s problems run deeper than any one player, coach or general manager.

Last week ESPN reported that NY Giants owner John Mara plans to retain Joe Judge as the team’s coach despite another dismal season. On Sunday, the Giants produced the kind of performance that could make an owner rethink that commitment. Judge’s most desperate moment came afterward. During his news conference, he went on an 11-minute rant in defense of his performance, insisting the Giants’ culture has improved behind the scenes. “I know we’re a whole lot closer to where we’re going than we are further away,” Judge said. He claimed, in defiance of reason, that he hears multiple times per week from former Giants who wish they still played for him.

It must be noted that in the NFL, the culture of a team is irrelevant when it is 10-22 over two years, as the Giants are under Judge.

The Giants are particularly interesting to compare with Chicago because the franchises are so similar: big markets that garner a lot of attention with a proud and deep history, along with single-family ownership. But other than the Tom Coughlin/Eli Manning era, the Giants are about the same as the Bears, with slightly more consistency.

These last six years, however, have been brutal to the Giants. Bears fans now have the hope that goes along with a young QB (Justin Fields) and the belief that a new head coach will spark the franchise, but the Giants are seemingly retaining their delusional head coach and running it with a back-up QB that has yet to figure anything out.

Who the Bears will pick as their new HC has led to rampant speculation. The current gossip puts Jim Harbaugh (late of the 49ers, more recently Coach of the Year for the University of Michigan Wolverines, in the running; and also (surprisingly) Pete Carroll of the Seahawks.

*Packers 37, Vikings 10*
The GBay Packers - 13-3 for the third straight season - throttled the Minnesota Vikings to clinch the top seed, claiming the NFC first-round bye. The bye will provide Rodgers with some badly needed time to heal.

The Vikings’ loss secured a playoff berth for the Philadelphia Eagles, who have gone 7-2 since starting 2-5 in Coach Nick Sirianni’s first season. The team has had 29 players placed on the COVID-19 reserve list over the past nine weeks. QB Kirk Cousins and LB Nick Vigil, who had to sit out the loss at GBay on COVID-19 reserve, also could return this week.

It is likely Minnesota’s owners will make a coaching change in the off-season. Despite Mike Zimmer’s respected DC background, the Vikings have become worse, not better, during Zimmer’s eight years as HC. They gave up 27 or more points in ten games this season, creating a high bar for the offense to clear to win games.

*Monday Night Football
Steelers 26, Browns 14*
Pittsburgh powered past Cleveland in Ben Roethlisberger's likely final home game. Pittsburgh fans held up numerous signs thanking Big Ben for his contributions to Steelers history. For the past 18 years, Roethlisberger has taken Pittsburgh to five AFC Championship Games, three Super Bowls, won two Lombardi Trophies, and built a career full of memorable moments.

T.J. Watt led the Steelers' dominant defensive effort with four sacks, while Najee Harris' 188 rushing yds and a TD spearheaded Pittsburgh's offensive attack. Watt is now a sack from tying Michael Strahan's NFL record, while Harris broke Franco Harris' 49-year-old franchise rookie rushing record.

The Browns were listless, especially on offensive. The OL was utterly embarrassed by the Steelers, allowing a total of nine sacks on a battered Baker Mayfield. The Browns’ embattled QB completed just 16 of 38 passes for 185 yds, one week after throwing four interceptions during a two-point loss at GBay.

Analysts, including the Manning brothers, were puzzled by Browns coach Kevin Stefanski’s apparent determination to rely heavily on his QB, rather than making more use of Pro Bowl RB Nick Chubb. “Any time Chubb is not next to Baker, nothing good is happening,” Peyton Manning remarked on “ManningCast”.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 17 in the NFL *– Pt 5 of 5
NYT, WashPost, SB Nation, CBS Sports, local media Jan 06, 2022

One can’t expect the Raiders to go very deep into the playoffs, even if they make the cut. They’ve been wildly erratic in a wildly erratic year for the NFL. But one stat really stands out:

The 9-7 Raiders have not been point differential heroes in 2021. *Of the 15 teams with winning records, the Raiders are the only team that has a negative point differential* and it’s not even close. They are -68 in point differential for the season.

The reason? Well, the simple answer is when the Raiders win, it’s usually in close games ... and when they lose, the games aren’t usually close. The Raiders have won the last three games by a total of nine points. They are 6-2 in one-score games and 3-5 in other games.

– Tweet from Josh Dubow @JoshDubowAP
*Point differential of 15 teams w/ winning records per Sunday night:*
Bills +177

Patriots +168

Cowboys +147

Bucs +134

KC +112

Colts +101

Cardinals +91

Rams +91

Bengals +89

Eagles +84

Titans +62

Packers +59

49ers +59

Chargers +18

#Raiders -68


----------



## jerry old

I hope the Bengals live up to their forecast, but the chiefs are not gong to relinquish their predominance as the best team in the AFC without a dog fight.

The Chargers, will i like Herbert; perhaps too much, at the expense of ignoring other facets of the team like the defense.
You can score 30 points, but with a limited defense, the other teams can score 35 points-fix the defense.

The Colts will dual with the Titans, which could their downfall

Dolphins, I lack any enthusiasm for Dolphins escaping the doldrums.

Having lived in Detroit for eight years, i  remained convinced that the front office and drafting of this team is criminal.

The NFC EAst will rise again, Eagles and Giants, the Orphan s will languish

SF will tinker with offense and defense until they get it right, but with no  QB they will be observers to playoffs.

Addendum  Jan 7-21 explain how  KC and Broncos followed by the  Cowboys vs Eagles got to be the only two games on Saturday, assuring a large national audience-how did they swing that?


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 18 Predictions:* Pt 1 of 2
NYT, London Guardian U.S., SB Nation Jan 7, 2021
_All times are Eastern._

Five teams - the Colts, Chargers, Ravens, Steelers and Raiders - are mathematically alive for two remaining AFC playoff spots, while the 49ers and the Saints are competing for the NFC’s final berth. But with only divisional games on the schedule, other teams can play spoiler to their rivals, adding some drama to the start-or-rest-them debate on top-seeded teams.

The Eagles could spoil the Cowboys’ dreams of earning a #2 seed by winning Saturday night The 49ers’ road to the playoffs goes right through the Rams. There will be a desperate attempt to slip into the postseason for the Steelers and the Ravens, before the Raiders’ and Chargers’ winner-take-all matchup.

*Saturday’s Games
KC at Denver Broncos, 4:30p, CBS*
Pick: KC
KC (11-5) lost the AFC’s top seed by losing to the Bengals in Week 17, and now has only a 22% chance of reclaiming it. Its shot depends on beating the Broncos (7-9) and the Texans upsetting the Titans (an unlikely prospect: see below). KC can do its part, having already blown out Denver earlier in the season, especially with the Broncos’ QB position uncertain.

Drew Lock injured his shoulder in last week’s loss to the Chargers, but is scheduled to start.

*Dallas Cowboys at Philadelphia Eagles, 8:15p, Fox*
Pick: Cowboys
This should be a game where both teams can sit most, if not all, of their starters. Both are in the playoffs, and most likely stuck in their current seeds (fourth for Dallas, seventh for Philadelphia.) It is a meaningless game – almost. Dallas has more to gain from a win, as there’s a remote chance the Rams and the Bucs games could move them up one or two notches.

The Eagles (9-7) could make this game close, depending on who comes off the COVID list and how many starters they want to rest for the playoffs. It’s a good guess Jalen Hurts won’t play, so Gardner Minshew will step in at QB, a plus for Dallas. Philly clinched an NFC wild-card spot by winning six of its last eight games, with its run-first offense that now has the team leading the league in rushing yds per game (160.8).

The Cowboys offense (11-5) has been inconsistent, a big problem since Michael Gallup, the team’s third receiving option, tore his ACL. RB Tony Pollard (foot) is out for this game. Dallas is the better team, but the playoffs are the big consideration here. The Cowboys will likely have to face Arizona again, and AZ looks to be much healthier than when they beat Dallas last Sunday. That playoff game will absolutely be all hands on deck, and so is a huge reason to keep as many of those players in bubble wrap this Saturday as possible.

This is also the age of COVID, which has reared its ugly head for the Cowboys. Defensive rookie sensation Micah Parsons has entered the protocol, followed by Tyron Smith and Anthony Brown. Under the new rules, Parsons will miss the game in Philadelphia but should be clear for the playoffs. Safeties Jayron Kearse (hamstring) and Donovan Wilson (illness) are out, leaving the Cowboys undermanned if they want to win this game.

*Sunday’s Games

LA Chargers at LVegas Raiders, 8:20p, NBC*
Pick: Chargers
This game was flexed to Sunday Night Football, being the only true elimination face-off this week. The playoff scenario here is as simple as it gets: whoever wins, gets in.

The Raiders (9-7) snuck into this position via a three-game win streak during which they eked out one-score victories and Derek Carr completed 74% of his passes. Of course, those wins came against the coronavirus-depleted Browns, the painfully average Broncos, and the Colts led by a rusty Carson Wentz.

On the LVR injury report, star tight end Darren Waller, starting tailback Josh Jacobs and run-stuffing defensive tackle Johnathan Hankins are all on day-to-day status. They were listed as questionable to play. The Raiders need all of them if they want to go to the playoffs, especially the super-speedy Jacobs. Derek Carr needs one of his good games (meaning: no interceptions) to win this one, as his arm is as good as Herbert’s – especially if his fav target Darren Waller plays.

The Chargers (9-7) should get in, if they can avoid one of their historic late-game collapses. Justin Herbert should feast on LVegas’s defense as he did in their Week 4 meeting, when he threw for 222 yds and three TDs. LVegas has allowed over 240 passing yds five times and tends to crumble in key moments. In addition, the Raiders secondary is battered with injuries this week.

Biggest question for LAC fans: Can Justin Herbert crack 5,000 yards? With an additional game in 2021, Herbert has the chance to set the Chargers’ all-time passing record for a season. That mark is currently held by Dan Fouts who thew for 4,802 yards during the 1986 season when the Chargers finished 10-6. With 4,631 yards, Herbert needs just 172 to put himself atop the record books.

*SF 49ers at LA Rams, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
Doubtful LA will rest its starters for this game. Cooper Kupp needs just 12 catches for 136 yds to break the single-season receiving records in both categories, plus the Rams (12-4) need a victory to win the NFC West and have a shot at the No. 2 seed in the playoffs. The team also hasn’t beaten the 49ers (9-7) since 2018 - five consecutive games – so this is also a grudge match.

Key player here is LAR’s DT Aaron Donald. The reigning Defensive Player of the Year has a good chance of winning the award once again. But great playcalling by the Niners has blunted his impact in those five losses.

SF has had the upper hand for reasons that persist. Its run game and quick throws negate Aaron Donald and the Rams’ potent pass rush, and Coach Kyle Shanahan has shown that he can consistently out-scheme Sean McVay. It’s likely to be Trey Lance starting again in place of Jimmy Garoppolo (finger), so the running game must remain effective to take the pressure off Lance.

SF negative: Rookie Lance is a scrambler, but doesn’t throw accurately on the run yet. Also, he likes to hold onto the ball, and LAR will eat him alive if he does that consistently. Last week he worked well with Brandon Aiyuk but hardly threw at all to the indispensable TE George Kittle. To beat the Rams, he will need to spread the ball out better and faster. Garoppolo throws a pass almost twice as quickly as Lance, and in this game, the rookie would do well to mimic him.

If the 49ers lose to the Rams, they can still sneak in. SF clinches the sixth seed with a loss if New Orleans and Philadelphia lose.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at Baltimore Ravens, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Ravens
The Ravens (8-8), losers of five straight, are somehow still alive in part because of the ineffectiveness of the rest of the AFC North. Baltimore can make the postseason by beating the division-rival Steelers (8-7-1) and getting help in the form of losses from the Colts, Chargers and Dolphins. But Lamar Jackson (ankle) has been officially ruled out, so their chances have dropped dramatically.

Pittsburgh has been playing tough, despite only a marginally better wild card chance. Key player for them: TJ Watt. With one more sack, Watt will tie Michael Strahan’s single-season record of 22.5, and needs 1.5 to break it outright. And although Watt is playing in an extended 17-game season he has only made 14 appearances so far (Strahan achieved his record in 16 games).

Pittsburgh’s defense has played well enough in two of the last three games - forcing six turnovers and 13 sacks against the Titans and Browns - that the Steelers could win this game outright. In the case of the latter, if coupled with a Colts loss (unlikely), Ben Roethlisberger’s final season could be extended into the playoffs.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 18 Predictions:* Pt 2 of 2
NYT, London Guardian U.S., SB Nation Jan 7, 2021
_All times are Eastern._

*New Orleans Saints at Atlanta Falcons, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Saints
New Orleans must hope that they get something out of their unsettled QB position. Can Taysom Hill really be their guy? The Saints (8-8) can clinch a postseason spot if they beat the Falcons (7-9) and the 49ers lose, both reasonable outcomes. But given New Orleans’s unpredictability and the enmity between the two rivals, Atlanta would love to play spoiler. Falcons A.J. Terrell has emerged as one of the league’s best CBs, and rookie TE Kyle Pitts was named to the Pro Bowl. Pitts was limited in Thursday practice, but has said he badly wants to play vs the Saints.

Key player: Falcons QB Matt Ryan. Here’s an interesting Atlanta-centric subplot: it could be Ryan’s final game as the Falcons’ quarterback. If so, it would be nice to end things with a win at his home stadium. Atlanta beat the Saints in Week 9 and has the players to keep the score close at home.

*Indianapolis Colts at Jacksonville Jaguars, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Colts
This is the linchpin game for the rest of the AFC The Jaguars (2-14) are one game away from receiving a merciful ending to a disastrous season. Let’s be real: winning this game would be the Jaguars’ Super Bowl if they managed it. Sure, the organization would rather have the first pick in this year’s draft but no NFL team wants to go to that well two years in a row. It would be a sign of a franchise-wise failure to capitalize on landing Trevor Lawrence with the top overall pick last year.

The Colts (9-7) need to win not only for their playoff berth, but also because a loss would create mathematical chaos for other wild-card hopefuls. Carson Wentz looked wobbly in his fast-track return from the Covid-19 list last week, throwing for only 148 yds and completing less than 50% of his passes in a loss to the Raiders. Jacksonville’s defense, which allowed the Patriots to throw for 290 yds and three scores last week, should allow him to rebound easily. Having Jonathan Taylor, the league’s rushing leader, in the backfield to help run out the clock helps, too.

On the negative side, Indianapolis will be missing CB Xavier Rhodes and veteran Safety Andrew Sendejo. DT DeForest Buckner is questionable.

*Chicago Bears at Minnesota Vikings, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Vikings
Both the Bears (6-10) and the Vikings (7-9) have been eliminated and both teams are expected to look for new head coaches. Kirk Cousins, who contracted the coronavirus last week, is expected to play, and his return should lift Minnesota after its dismal showing against GBay last week. Though the Bears have won their last two games, it’s tough to imagine them covering on the road.

*Washington Footballers at Giants, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Footballers
Washington (6-10) showed life in the middle of the season, winning four straight games, but a loss to the Cowboys in Week 14 and a coronavirus outbreak that caused a game to be rescheduled killed the momentum. The Giants (4-12), though, have played horridly all year, and the profanity-laced rant by Coach Joe Judge after their drumming in Chicago last week epitomized the organization’s frustration. Expect Washington to win easily and then enter the off-season focused on fixing its roster, name, mascot and, hopefully, its stadium.

*Tennessee Titans at Houston Texans, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Titans
The team officially designated Derrick Henry for return this week from surgery to repair a foot injury that has kept him out since the end of October. Tennessee’s offense has regrouped now that receiver A.J. Brown is healthy, and D’Onta Foreman, who rushed for 132 yds last week, is also capable of providing starting-caliber production.

The Texans (4-12) shockingly upset the Chargers last week, but it’s unlikely that Houston can pull off a win against the Titans (11-5), who will want to bury this one early with the AFC’s No. 1 seed - and a bye week - on the line.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Cleveland Browns, 1p, CBS*
Pick: Bengals
Joe Burrow told reporters Wednesday that he will not play Sunday to rest ahead of the playoffs, and it’s unclear whether many other Bengals (10-6) starters will, too. Baker Mayfield will be out for a shoulder surgery while the Browns (7-9) continue their limp toward the exits.

The spread acknowledges the potential lineup holes, but Cleveland has been clobbered in its last two games and it’s hard to bet on a team that’s already so checked out. In a battle of the backups Cincinnati should win.

*GBay Packers at Detroit Lions, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Packers
The Packers (13-3), having already secured the NFC’s top seed and a first-round playoff bye, will rest their starters, resulting in the low spread against the otherwise outmatched Lions (2-13-1). Coach Matt LaFleur said GBay will approach the season finale “like any other game,” regardless of the risk for injuries in a meaningless game. Approach that statement with skepticism but bet the Packers with your eyes closed.

*Jets at Buffalo Bills, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
The Jets (4-12) narrowly lost to TBay, the defending Super Bowl champions, last week and have shown that they have building blocks to develop the franchise. None of that matters to the Bills (10-6), who must win to clinch the AFC East and secure a home playoff game. They are capable of blowing out the Jets, but Josh Allen must protect the ball better (he threw two interceptions in the first half against Atlanta last week). If he does, Buffalo fans should have their folding tables ready.

*NE Patriots at Miami Dolphins, 4:25p, CBS*
Pick: Patriots
Miami was eliminated from playoff contention last week with a blunt end to its seven-game win streak, and could go out with a whimper against the Patriots (10-6). Since 2016, though, the late-season matchups between these two have been trap games: the Dolphins are 4-7 against the Patriots over that period, but all four of those wins came in the second meeting.

Mac Jones has matured into an Offensive Rookie of the Year candidate for NE, Damien Harris has improved his ball security over the season and the defense now allows the third-fewest yds per game (311.6). NE is building steam ahead of the playoffs and a win here clinches the division (should the Bills also lose). It should sidestep the trap.

*Seattle Seahawks at Arizona Cardinals, 4:25p, Fox*
Pick: Cardinals
The Cardinals (11-5) can rebound to reclaim the NFC West by defeating the Seahawks (6-10), if the Rams also lose to the 49ers. Seattle should be energized, as this might be Russell Wilson and Coach Pete Carroll’s last game together. But Arizona has more to play for.

*Carolina Panthers at TBay Buccaneers, 4:25p Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
With Antonio Brown cut from the roster after his dramatic exit from last week’s game, his absence will drastically affect TBay’s offense, which was already short-handed without receiver Chris Godwin (ACL tear) and RB Leonard Fournette (hamstring).

Still, the Panthers (5-11) have not scored more than 20 points in any of their last three games, no matter if Cam Newton or Sam Darnold was starting. Tom Brady and the rest of the Buccaneers should suffice for the win. Whether or not Brady can depend on second-string receivers in the playoffs remains to be seen, however.


----------



## Irwin

Let's see what games are available (to me)...

Saturday
2:30 - Broncos vs. KC
6:15 - Dallas vs Philly

Sunday
11:00 - Pittsburgh vs Baltimore
11:00 - Green Bay vs Detroit
2:25 - New England vs Miami
2:25 - San Francisco vs LA Rams
6:20 - LA Chargers vs. Raiders

A couple of those games might be interesting.


----------



## jerry old

Want to see Rams and 49's-if Rams start their regular defensive line, 49's with no QB are gone from any chance of playoffs.

Will take a look-see at Steelers and Ravens to watch how defensive football should be played

Dallas with 34 yards rushing against Cardinals-RB Pallord is out for this game, Zeke Elliott is a shadow of his former playing ability.
They have a good OF line, but...

Dallas lacks a dependable field goal kicker.

Dallas will probably win first playoff game, then it is highly questionable.  

I see a lack of coaching of offense.


----------



## Lethe200

*The final week of the NFL’s 17-game season could see several players enter the record books*
Washington Post 07Jan2022

The NFL’s unprecedented 17-game regular season is giving players an extended opportunity to rewrite the record books — and Cooper Kupp has a bit of an issue with that. “What those guys did in 16 games, it wouldn’t seem right for those [records] to be broken in 17 games,” the Los Angeles Rams wide receiver said this week. “It wouldn’t hold the same weight to me as it does for guys that have done that in a 16-game season.”

Reporters asked Kupp for his thoughts on the matter because he has a chance Sunday to put up bigger numbers than a pair of “those guys” — in his case, Calvin Johnson and Michael Thomas. While with the Detroit Lions in 2012, Johnson set the NFL’s single-season receiving mark with 1,964 yards, and the New Orleans Saints’ Thomas raised the single-season receptions bar with 149 in 2019.

Kupp enters the Rams’ Week 18 game against the San Francisco 49ers with 138 catches for 1,829 yards in 16 games. He can use the extra game to top Thomas with 12 catches, and to move past Johnson if he goes over 135 receiving yards. Given that Kupp has six games this season with at least nine catches for 122 yards, and that Los Angeles is playing for a division title, he figures to have a great shot at both marks.

Kupp isn’t the only NFL player who can supplant a 16-game record with a new league standard. Among those set to play Sunday with some history at stake are Tom Brady, T.J. Watt and Ja’Marr Chase.

Of that group, Chase arguably has the best opportunity, because the Cincinnati Bengals wide receiver is within 44 yards of the record for rookie receiving yards, set at 1,473 by the Houston Oilers’ Bill Groman in 1960. Drafted fifth overall last year, Chase has had some ups and downs this season, but he has caught fire in the past two weeks with games of 125 and a franchise-record 266 yards. Just one catch (so to speak): With the Bengals having already clinched their division, Coach Zac Taylor said this week that Chase will “potentially” be rested Sunday against the Cleveland Browns.

Another player with a great shot at a rookie record, but who also might not be able to make the most of his Week 18 chance, is Kyle Pitts. The Atlanta Falcons tight end, drafted fourth in April, needs just 59 receiving yards to one-up the mark of 1,076 set at his position by the Chicago Bears’ Mike Ditka in 1961. However, Pitts missed some practice time this week with a hamstring injury.

Assuming Jaylen Waddle is healthy, he should be a shoo-in to break the rookie record for receptions, set at 101 by the Arizona Cardinals’ Anquan Boldin in 2003. Waddle, drafted sixth by the Miami Dolphins, enters Sunday with 99 receptions over 15 games played, having sat out a Week 15 contest while in the coronavirus protocols. Thus it should please Kupp to know that if Waddle bests Boldin, he will have done so in the time-honored span of games.

Watt, the Pittsburgh Steelers’ star pass rusher, has missed two games this season with assorted injuries, so he would need even fewer than 16 to possibly break the NFL’s single-season sack record Sunday. After racking up four sacks last week in a win over the Browns, Watt is suddenly just one behind the total of 22.5 notched in 2001 by the New York Giants’ Michael Strahan. Watt could easily stay hot against the Baltimore Ravens, who face Pittsburgh and have allowed a league-high 54 sacks this season.

For its part, Baltimore could well make a point of feeding passes to tight end Mark Andrews, in part because that’s been its M.O. all season. In fact, Andrews’s 1,276 receiving yards are already a Ravens record for any position, and his 99 catches are just four away from the franchise mark. More importantly for this exercise, Andrews is 141 yards away from breaking the NFL record for tight ends set by the Kansas City Chiefs’ Travis Kelce in 2020. Andrews has had games with 147 and 136 yards this season, so it’s hardly out of the question, especially if it turns out to be a priority for Ravens Coach John Harbaugh, who has shown in the past that he is willing to be aggressive about making history.

Those who want to see Brady set multiple records Sunday will probably need the Carolina Panthers to put up a surprisingly strong fight, much as the New York Jets did last week in forcing Brady to throw 50 times to secure a comeback win. That put Brady at 682 pass attempts this season, within 45 of the league mark set by the Detroit Lions’ Matthew Stafford in 2012. With his 410 passing yards against the Jets, Brady got to 4,990, giving him an outside shot of topping old pal Peyton Manning’s record of 5,477, set with the Denver Broncos in 2013.

It has to be considered unlikely that Brady gets there in either category — particularly without the pass-catching services of Antonio Brown — but it shouldn’t be too much trouble for him to reach the record for most completions. That’s held at 471, set by the Saints’ Drew Brees in 2016, and Brady goes into Sunday with 456.

Finally, we have a number that not only should be out of reach, but no player would want his team to get there. However, the Jets are 57 points away from allowing the most in a single NFL season (the Baltimore Colts earned that dubious honor by giving up 533 points in 1981, per Statmuse), and given that we’re talking about the Jets, no amount of embarrassment should be considered unthinkable. Plus, they will be on the road against a high-scoring Buffalo Bills squad gunning for a division crown.

Just last year, Josh Allen and Co. dropped 56 points in their regular season finale on another visiting AFC East rival, the Miami Dolphins, providing all the more reason a nightmare scenario for this week’s foe can’t be ruled out. In any event, fans of the 4-12 Jets have already been given plenty of cause to shake their fists at the NFL for extending this season.


----------



## Lethe200

*Ranking the NFL’s potential coaching openings, from Raiders to Texans*
Washington Post January 4, 2022

There were seven head-coaching changes in the NFL last offseason, and not all of the newcomers have found instant success. Brandon Staley has the Los Angeles Chargers on the verge of the playoffs, and Nick Sirianni is already in with the Philadelphia Eagles. But the remaining five will be shut out of the postseason, with four of them having won four games or fewer. (And one of those, Jacksonville’s Urban Meyer, didn’t even last the full season.)

We don’t yet know how many coaching changes we’ll get this year, but I could see the total being five or six. Let’s take a look at how each of the potential openings stacks up:

*Las Vegas Raiders:* At 9-7, they enter the final week with a chance to make the postseason. If they beat the Chargers on “Sunday Night Football,” they’re in. That is a testament to this team’s resilience; it has been able to overcome the midseason resignation of Jon Gruden and other challenges.

It also is a testament to the team’s talent level, most notably in its pass rush and at quarterback, where Derek Carr has had a strong season. The presence of a reliable quarterback is a major asset for the next coach; the Raiders could continue to build around Carr or trade him for a package of draft picks and/or players.

It’s unclear whether General Manager Mike Mayock will be back, and the roster has room to improve after some questionable draft choices in recent years. But the Raiders remain a popular team with plenty of fans. That, plus the fact that they have the best QB situation of any team on this list, is enough to earn the Raiders the top spot.

*Minnesota Vikings:* It’s not a guarantee that Mike Zimmer will be fired, but after Sunday night’s loss to Green Bay eliminated the Vikings from the postseason, there is a good chance. He has been good over eight seasons, but the Vikings have missed the playoffs in the past two years, and the defense — his specialty — has been a disappointment.

There is a lot about this job that would be attractive to a coaching candidate. The Vikings have good, stable ownership. They have a dedicated fan base and strong home-field advantage. There is plenty of talent, including wide receiver Justin Jefferson and running back Dalvin Cook.

Whether Kirk Cousins is viewed as a positive might depend on the candidate. He brings more stability than many teams have at quarterback, but his contract is expensive and his long-term future with the team is uncertain. Regardless, Minnesota should be one of the more enticing jobs if Zimmer is let go.

*Denver Broncos:* Vic Fangio is unlikely to last another season, and there should be plenty of interest among candidates to replace him. GM George Paton has done a good job of building the roster, which includes 2021 draft picks Patrick Surtain II at cornerback and Javonte Williams at running back. The secondary is one of the best in football, and the receiving corps is young and talented.

The biggest issue is at quarterback, with Teddy Bridgewater and Drew Lock both struggling, but the Broncos can address that in the offseason. They have lots of salary cap room and draft choices if they want to sign or trade for a veteran. Or they could select a QB in the draft.

This is a good team in a great football city. It shouldn’t have any trouble fielding a strong pool of candidates.

*Jacksonville Jaguars:* They would be higher on this list if it weren’t for their poor talent level; they are in line to pick first in the draft for the second straight year.

The presence of 2021’s No. 1 pick, quarterback Trevor Lawrence, is a plus, even though he has had a rough rookie year. He has the talent to make a leap in his second season, similar to how Joe Burrow did for Cincinnati. The Jaguars also have a ton of cap room, which could allow them to address needs such as the defense and the offensive line in free agency.

They have supportive ownership and more resources than many teams in the league. It wouldn’t be a surprise if they went with an offensive-minded coach to develop Lawrence, which is why former Eagles coach Doug Pederson and Tampa Bay Buccaneers coordinator Byron Leftwich are possible candidates.

*Chicago Bears:* This isn’t a bad job by any means, but there are a few barriers to winning right away. The roster is an issue, with help needed along the offensive line, at wide receiver and on defense. They have plenty of salary cap room, but they’re without their first-round pick this year after last year’s trade up to draft quarterback Justin Fields.

Fields showed flashes during his rookie season, even as the Bears struggled, and his presence makes the job more desirable. Candidates who believe in his ability to become a high-level starter should be interested, and for that reason it seems likely that the team would want to find a strong offensive coach to aid in his development.

*Houston Texans:* At this point, it appears likely that the Texans will retain David Culley beyond his first season. But if this job does come open, it will be the least desirable.

The Deshaun Watson situation still doesn’t have a resolution, handcuffing the team on how to move forward at quarterback. The roster lacks talent. There has been turmoil in the organization over the past year, including at the ownership level. This team would be better off sticking with Culley for at least one more season, given how much else remains unresolved.


----------



## jerry old

Of course, an extra game gives the players an opportunity to set new records.
When Roger Maris hit 61 home runs there was debate on an asterisk...
It will be the same in the NFL, they will be a squabble for a time then fade into acceptance.

Go Bengals, Go Cowboys...

It will be interesting to watch MaHomes (KC  QB) he just might win the game by himself.

Halftime Denver and KC-Mahomes and receivers out of sync, offensive line not doing well.
Perhaps KC decided to take the day off, Denver putting forth a lot of effort


----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry old said:


> It will be interesting to watch MaHomes (KC QB) he just might win the game by himself.


Defense won the game.


----------



## JustBonee

Retirement  ....


----------



## Lethe200

_Saturday’s games, Week 18:
London Guardian U.S. 09Jan2022_

*KC Chiefs rally for 13th straight win over Broncos stay alive for No 1 seed*
Bolton’s fumble return sparks Chiefs’ 28-24 win over Denver – KC can earn No 1 seed with Houston win on Sunday – Prescott throws five TDs as Cowboys rout Eagles’ backups
London Guardian U.S. 08 Jan 2022

Linebacker Nick Bolton’s 86-yard fumble return after Melvin Ingram III darted into Denver’s backfield untouched and stripped Melvin Gordon powered the KC Chiefs to a 28-24 victory over the Denver Broncos on Saturday.

With their 13th consecutive win over the Broncos, the Chiefs (12-5) kept alive their hopes of getting the No 1 seed in the AFC playoffs. They need Houston to upset Tennessee on Sunday to get the pole position; otherwise, they’re the second seed and will host a wild-card game next weekend in their quest to reach a third consecutive Super Bowl.

The Broncos (7-10) were ahead 21-20 and driving for another TD when Ingram sped past TE Noah Fant and blew up the play just as Drew Lock handed the ball to Gordon. Bolton scooped up the loose ball and rumbled 86 yds to give the Chiefs their biggest lead, and Patrick Mahomes’ keeper on the two-point conversion made it 28-21.

Lock and the Broncos quickly got into scoring position again, but coach Vic Fangio, who fell to 19-30 as Denver’s head coach, decided on a FG on third-and-9 from the 13 as the crowd relentlessly booed the decision. McManus nailed the 31-yarder, but the Broncos still trailed by four and would need a TD if they were able to stop Mahomes.

They weren’t. On third-and-8 from the Denver 17, Mahomes found Travis Kelce for an 11-yard gain at the two-minute warning, with the Broncos having burned all their timeouts. The Chiefs lined up in victory formation as the clock ticked down and the crowd of 61,441 – there were nearly 15,000 empty seats – streamed for the exits, a fifth straight losing season in the books and their playoff drought now stretched to six years.

Jerick McKinnon broke three tackles on his way to a 14-yard TD catch that put KC ahead 17-14 on the opening drive of the third quarter.

Lock responded with a 31-yard dart to Tim Patrick on third-and-13 – that one pass topped Lock’s total yardage in the first half – and then Gordon burst through the line for a 47-yard TD that gave Denver a 21-17 lead the Broncos would take into the Q4.

Denver got its ground game going to take a 14-7 lead when Lock kept it himself and darted up the middle from 23 yds out. That made him the first Broncos QB to with two TD runs in a game since Tim Tebow in 2011. Lock completed just 4 of 10 passes for 27 yds in the first half but the Broncos had a 14-10 lead into halftime thanks to Lock’s TD scrambles of 5 and 23 yds.

The Broncos, missing three of their top four CBs, dropped two interceptions, one by Michael Ojemudia on KC’s opening drive and another at the goal line by Kyle Fuller.

*Dallas Cowboys 51-26 Philadelphia Eagles*
Dak Prescott ran into Dallas’ locker room with a message for any NFC team he’ll play next week in the playoffs. “The real (stuff) starts,” he said.

It starts with finding out the Cowboys’ wild-card opponent, and Prescott will be like millions of football fans every Sunday and watch the scoreboard with their playoff fate at stake.

Prescott threw a career-high five TD passes against Philadelphia Eagles backups, Cedrick Wilson and Dalton Schultz each had two scoring catches and the Cowboys kept their slim hopes for a No 2 seed in the NFC playoffs alive with a 51-26 victory Saturday night.

The Cowboys still had seeding to play for against an Eagles team that rested Jalen Hurts and other key starters ahead of an NFC wild-card game next week. The NFC East champion Cowboys (12-5) need losses Sunday by reigning Super Bowl champion TBay against last-place Carolina and also for the LA Rams and Arizona Cardinals to lose to earn the No 2 seed. There also is a path to the No 3 seed for Dallas. The Cowboys can’t finish worse than the fourth seed. The Eagles (9-8) could still be the sixth seed.

Prescott stayed in the game until the Q4, the lead increasing seemingly with each throw and so, perhaps, the risk of injury for a QB nearly 15 months removed from the gruesome compound fracture of his right ankle that ended his 2020 season.

Prescott did his best to get an offense that routinely produced at least 400 yds during a 6-1 start back on track headed into the playoffs following a two-year absence. He was 21 of 27 for 295 yds and no interceptions. He broke Tony Romo’s 2007 record of 36 TD passes in a season. Prescott threw an eight-yard TD pass to Corey Clement early in the Q4 to make it 37-20 and set the mark.

His teammates knew Prescott set the TD mark. Prescott needed a reminder of his record. “Just coming off the field, they’re saying congrats and I thought they were saying congrats for five TDs,” Prescott said.

Staying sharp, piling up points, and, yes, finishing 6-0 in the NFC East were all needed high points for the Cowboys.

But, like the team records on both sides that kept falling, the win comes with a bit of a shrug. With nothing to play for, the Eagles treated the game like a preseason finale. Hurts, with 3,144 yds passing and a team-high 784 yds rushing, got the night off. So did tackle Lane Johnson, CB Darius Slay and 11 more players on the reserve/Covid-19 list.

Gardner Minshew started for Hurts and – for a drive, at least – it was Minshew Mania again when he threw a three-yard TD pass to Tyree Jackson on the opening drive. It was the first catch of Jackson’s career. The score sparked an “E-A-G-L-E-S!” chant from fans across the street at the Flyers game after a replay was shown on the big screen.

Philadelphia didn’t give anyone in green much reason to chant and cheer the rest of the game. Eagles coach Nick Sirianni defended his decision to rest Hurts, who missed a game this year with a sprained left ankle, ahead of the playoffs.

“We thought it was an opportunity to get him back to 100%. We need to be able to have our full arsenal of offense going into the playoffs,” Sirianni said.


----------



## jerry old

Steelers vs Ravens-their usual rockum, sockum -good game, Big Ben to retire.

49's Jimmy G came alive in 4th quarter and in overtime-clutch throws-Yea!

Lions effort was a surprise, big surprise

All these good games then the Bucs and Panthers-terrible scheduling by CBS


----------



## Irwin

Raiders vs. Chargers game is going into overtime. It's a helluva game!


----------



## jerry old

Chargers on their own thirty, four plays to make first down-they didn't make it BUT after four downs refes flag gave them another new set of downs.
Now on the next four downs, Chargers again failed to make ten yards, no matter, friendly ref threw flag= new set of downs
Now after three more down, they make ten yards and get a new set of downs.
That is 4+4+3= 11 plays to make ten yards 
The referees and their damn flags ruin the games

I like the Raiders, but this game should have been won by  Chargers.


----------



## jerry old

Where are the playoff picks?

Super bowl?


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 18 in the NFL,* Pt 1 of 3
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, SI.com, local media – Jan 13, 2022

*Playoff Picture*_ (All times Eastern)_
*AFC*
No. 1 Tennessee Titans (12-5) — Bye
No. 2 KC (12-5) vs. No. 7 Pittsburgh Steelers (9-7-1), Sunday, 8:15p, NBC
No. 3 Buffalo Bills (11-6) vs. No. 6 NE Patriots (10-7), Saturday, 8:15p, CBS
No. 4 Cincinnati Bengals (10-7) vs. No. 5 LVegas Raiders (10-7), Saturday, 4:30p, NBC

*NFC*
No. 1 GBay Packers (13-4) — Bye
No. 2 TBay Buccaneers (13-4) vs. No. 7 Philadelphia Eagles (9-8), Sunday, 1p, Fox
No. 3 Dallas Cowboys (12-5) vs. No. 6 SF 49ers (10-7), Sunday, 4:30p, CBS
No. 4 LA Rams (12-5) vs. No. 5 Arizona Cardinals (11-6), Monday, 8:15p, ESPN and ABC

*Week 18 Players of the Week
AFC*
Offense: QB Ryan Tannehill, TEN
Defense: DE Maxx Crosby, LV
ST: K Daniel Carlson, LV

*NFC*
Offense: QB Dak Prescott, DAL
Defense: S Tracy Walker, DET
ST: K Robbie Gould, SF

*Saturday’s Games
Chiefs 28, Broncos 24 *
Denver got its ground game going to take a 14-7 lead when Drew Lock kept it himself and darted up the middle from 23 yds out. That made him the first Broncos QB to with two TD runs in a game since Tim Tebow in 2011. Lock completed just 4 of 10 passes for 27 yds in the first half but the Broncos had a 14-10 lead into halftime thanks to Lock’s TD scrambles of 5 and 23 yds. The Broncos, missing three of their top four CBs, dropped two interceptions, one by Michael Ojemudia on KC’s opening drive and another at the goal line by Kyle Fuller.

The Broncos (7-10) were ahead 21-20 and driving for another TD when Chiefs LB Melvin Ingram sped past TE Noah Fant and blew up the play just as Drew Lock handed the ball to Gordon. Nick Bolton scooped up the loose ball and rumbled 86 yds to give the Chiefs their biggest lead, and Patrick Mahomes’ keeper on the two-point conversion made it 28-21.

Lock and the Broncos quickly got into scoring position again. But coach Vic Fangio, who fell to 19-30 as Denver’s HC, inexplicably decided on a FG on third-and-9 from the 13 as the crowd relentlessly booed the decision. The D couldn’t stop Mahomes, who found Travis Kelce for a first down as the Chiefs ran the clock out. Denver has now suffered a fifth straight losing season as their playoff drought stretched to six years.

*Dallas Cowboys 51-26 Philadelphia Eagles*
Dak Prescott threw a career-high five TD passes against Philadelphia Eagles backups, Cedrick Wilson and Dalton Schultz each had two scoring catches. Prescott stayed in the game until Q4, totaling 21 of 27 for 295 yds and no interceptions. He broke Tony Romo’s 2007 record of 36 TD passes in a season.

But, like the team records on both sides that kept falling, the win comes with a bit of a shrug. With nothing to play for, the Eagles treated the game like a preseason finale. Hurts, with 3,144 yds passing and a team-high 784 yds rushing, got the night off. So did tackle Lane Johnson, CB Darius Slay and 11 more players on the reserve/Covid-19 list.

Gardner Minshew started for Hurts and – for a drive, at least – it was Minshew Mania again when he threw a three-yard TD pass to Tyree Jackson on the opening drive. It was the first catch of Jackson’s career. The score sparked an “E-A-G-L-E-S!” chant from fans across the street at the Flyers game after a replay was shown on the big screen.

But the rest of the game Philadelphia didn’t give anyone in green much reason to chant and cheer. Eagles coach Nick Sirianni defended his decision to rest Hurts, who missed a game this year with a sprained left ankle, ahead of the playoffs. “We thought it was an opportunity to get him back to 100%. We need to be able to have our full arsenal of offense going into the playoffs,” Sirianni said.

Dallas’ win sets up next week’s traditional grudge match-up between San Francisco’s 49ers and the Cowboys, a rivalry that dates back to the Tom Landry vs Bill Walsh days in the 1980’s. The odds favor Dallas – they are a more complete team, and their strengths look to hit the Niners where they’re weakest, with one exception: the running game. SF has now finished in the top three in D rankings for the third straight year, and is especially strong against the run, which allows their defensive linemen to pressure opposing QBs.

*Jaguars 26, Colts 11: The Colts five-year plan blew up.*
For Chris Ballard, Sunday’s regular-season finale was five years in the making. Over that time, the Indianapolis GM built a team that purportedly ready to make the leap in 2021. His Colts teams had amassed a 32-32 record entering this season, and Ballard had developed a reputation for drafting well, trading smartly and resisting overspending. This season’s team boasts a contender for the MVP Award in RB Jonathan Taylor.

With one win over the lowly Jacksonville Jaguars, the Colts had a chance to enter the AFC postseason as absolutely the last team anyone would want to face. Instead, the Colts laid an all-time egg, losing to the worst team in the NFL.

The Colts had everything to play for. The Jaguars, amid yet another lost season, and having ousted their HC weeks ago, had nothing at stake save draft positioning. But the Jaguars prodded one of the most physical teams in the NFL for a full game and ultimately upended the AFC’s playoff standings. With the loss and the Steelers’ OT win over the Ravens, Pittsburgh took the AFC’s seventh seed and the final wild-card spot thanks to a Chargers loss to the Raiders.

In retrospect, this Buster Douglas-style upset wasn’t so unexpected. Indianapolis’ strange loss to the LVegas Raiders in Week 17 meant the Colts could not afford to rest their starters and would need the victory just to secure a playoff berth that, two weeks ago, had seemed assured.

The Jaguars usually play the Colts hard, having now beaten the Colts at home in every season since 2014, and must have relished the chance to ruin their division rival’s postseason attempt. Then, there was the absence of the former Jacksonville HC Urban Meyer, fired on Dec. 16. Without Meyer’s rudimentary play calls, Trevor Lawrence, the #1 overall draft pick last April, finally resembled the strong-armed QB who dominated college football, completing 23 of 32 passes for 223 yds, two TDs and no interceptions.

Still, this game was the Colts’ to lose. After last year when the Colts lost to the Bills in the wild-card round, veteran QB Philip Rivers retired and Ballard went all in by trading for Carson Wentz, who had commanded the Eagles in the regular season en route to their Super Bowl win to end the 2017 season.

Wentz has mainly been a caretaker this season, working off play-action and hitting the occasional deep throw. But Sunday, with the Jaguars holding Colts Jonathan Taylor to 77 yds on 15 carries, Wentz needed to be a playmaker. Instead, he took six sacks, lost a fumble and threw a pick against a Jacksonville D ranked the second-worst unit in the NFL

His worst mistake was a Q3 fumble when, trailing 13-3, the Colts had an opportunity to pull close. Jacksonville tackle DaVon Hamilton recovered and, four plays later, the Jaguars extended their lead to 16-3 on Matthew Wright’s 39-yard FG.

The Colts had been a choice underdog bet to sneak into the Super Bowl because of Taylor and their brawling defensive line, which Ballard built as a counter to the pass-oriented rosters compiled elsewhere. Up front, Quenton Nelson is unquestionably the best guard in football. This is also a defense that stole defensive tackle DeForest Buckner from SF for a first-round pick. He’s been worth every cent of his four-year, $84 million deal. It’s a defense also built around one of the best playmakers in the sport in linebacker Darius Leonard, who forced an NFL-high eight fumbles with four interceptions in 2021. Not to mention the slot CB Kenny Moore, a 5-foot-9, 190-pound pinball who’s easily one of the most underrated players in the sport.

Indianapolis dusted off some old-school football dogma by bludgeoning defenses with Taylor’s runs to dig itself out of a 1-4 hole early in the season. Taylor’s vision, power and speed had been unparalleled in wins over playoff-bound teams. Against the Buffalo Bills, Taylor had a 204-yard, five-TD masterpiece. When Bill Belichick stacked the Patriots’ line to slow him, Taylor still earned 170 yds, including a late 67-yard blast that ended NE’s seven-game win streak. And with the Colts down to what was essentially its second-string OL in December, Indianapolis stymied the Cardinals, 22-16.

And it was all for naught because Indianapolis couldn’t beat Jacksonville, the team with the worst record in the NFL. That’s as embarrassing as it gets.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 18 in the NFL,* Pt 2 of 3
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, SI.com, local media – Jan 13, 2022

*49ers 27, Rams 24: Stafford’s backbreaking interceptions still a major problem.*
The 49ers clinched a postseason berth with an OT victory over the NFC West champion Rams on Sunday, thanks to Robbie Gould's 24-yard FG with 2:45 left in OT and a game-ending interception by rookie Ambry Thomas.

The LA Rams pushed the chips in on this season. The team traded for Matthew Stafford, just the sixth NFL QB to throw for at least 40 TDs in multiple seasons, last January. They added to both sides of the ball with the massive acquisitions of linebacker Von Miller and receiver Odell Beckham Jr. at mid-season. This leaves the Rams with no first-round draft picks for the next seven years.

But the Rams’ goal of a Super Bowl win in their home stadium hinges on Stafford, who has wobbled in LA’s final regular-season games. At 33, Stafford ended the regular season with 41 passing TDs. His arm strength and athleticism unquestionably allows Sean McVay to unlock pages of his playbook he never could with the more stationary Jared Goff, the QB Stafford replaced. Yet, this trade came with a disclaimer: When the Rams unloaded two first-rounders and a third-round pick to swap Goff for Stafford last year, they knew his past.

In Sunday’s loss to the 49ers, LAR lost the opportunity to grab the NFC’s #2 seed and flagged a troubling concern entering the postseason. Stafford finished with a blasé 238 yds, with three scores and two picks, on 21 of 32 passing. Statistically, this season was Stafford’s best since 2011, but he has also thrown four pick-sixes and finished with 17 interceptions. But in the playoffs – where the margin for error shrinks – one such mistake can end a season.

The Von Miller and Beckham trades are paying dividends. The Stafford trade? We’ll see next week.

The Rams OL was rated #1 in pass block win rate. But the Niners have the better defensive front, and it showed why they won their six straight game vs their archrivals. Rams Matthew Stafford was pressured on 76% of his 37 dropbacks, sacked four times, hit 13 times, and intercepted twice. Niners Arik Armstead was slow to get started this season, but has picked up his game as the season ended, helped by the double-teaming and holding (sometimes penalized, often not) on All-Pro pass rusher Nick Bosa. Armstead finished with 2.5 sacks, a QB hit, and seven tackles. DJ Jones, Nick Bosa, and Arden Key all had four pressures apiece.

The 49ers finished the 2021 season ranked 3rd in total defense while also being the only team in the NFL to finish top 10 in both rushing and passing defense. The 49ers defense hasn’t allowed a team to rush for over 100 yds since Week 9, and vs the Rams, held their RBs – including Cooper Kupp, whose best success today was catching passes – to 64 yds on 27 total carries, only 2.4 yds per carry. Kupp became only the fourth player in NFL history to lead the league in receptions, yds receiving and TD catches this season after finishing with seven catches for 118 yds. He made two huge catches on the Rams' go-ahead drive, but didn't get another touch. Pressuring Stafford into mis-throws made the difference.

SF Coach Kyle Shanahan wants to run the ball 30-plus times with rookie RB Elijah Mitchell and versatile Deebo Samuel, force a few turnovers on defense, than rest the offense solely on Garoppolo. Despite trading up to #3 overall last April to draft Trey Lance, the 49ers have nonetheless stuck with Garoppolo. They were rewarded Sunday when he played through a painful thumb injury to finish with 316 yds, one TD and two picks.

The 2021 Niners are a Jekyll-and-Hyde team. Garoppolo and the offense stunk up the stadium through most of the first half. But they came to life with 38 seconds left, driving down the field for a FG, and then came out on fire after halftime. The Rams made 74% of their third-downs in the first half, but only 44% in the second half and OT, when it counted.

A big reason why Shanahan played an injured Jimmy G instead of Trey Lance? JG’s super-quick release of 2.2 seconds. He’s almost twice as fast as rookie Lance, which is why JG was only sacked twice during the game. Rams Von Miller and Aaron Donald seldom had the chance to get to him. Although it took the Niners almost an entire half to get untracked offensively, they ended with 64% success on third downs. Garoppolo had 34 attempts with a 53% success rate (1% lower than Mathew Stafford) with 41% (6% higher than Stafford) of his throws resulting in a first down.

Kicker Robbie Gould deserves a mention, as the Niners special teams play has been awful this year. When punter Wishnowsky left the game early with a concussion, Gould produced two excellent punts in addition to being perfect on FGs and extra pts.

Despite the Rams putting Jalen Ramsey on versatile WR/RB Deebo Samuel, Samuel showed why he made 2021’s All-Pro in his third year. His YAC average is just shy of 10 yds, way more than any other WR this year, including a 20-yd catch he turned into a 43-yd dash that helped the Niners tie the game for the second time. In Q3 Samuel took a pitchout from Garoppolo and _passed_ for a 24-yd TD to teammate Ja’uan Jennings, only his second attempt ever. He totaled eight runs, 45 yds and four receptions, 95 yds vs the Rams. Samuel finished the season with 1,770 yds from scrimmage with 14 TDs scored and another on the TD throw.

*Around the NFL

Raiders 35, Chargers 32*
The Chargers fought hard, but a plethora of defensive penalties and some questionable coaching staff decisions hamstrung the team. In the end, immense late-game heroics from QB Justin Herbert wasn’t enough as the Raiders ran out the clock in OT as Daniel Carlson converted a 47-yd FG to send LVegas to the postseason. The loss ended the Chargers season at 9-8 and they missed the playoffs for the third-consecutive season.

Herbert set a laundry list of passing records by the end of the night, including setting the Chargers single-season passing yards record by surpassing Dan Fouts’ mark of 4,802. He ended the day completing 34-of-64 passes for 383 yds, three TDs, and one interception. He put on a true superman performance in primetime, willing his team back from a 15-point deficit to get them into OT against the Raiders. With just seconds to go in regulation, Herbert finished six-of-six on fourth downs for 106 yds and the game-tying TD.

While a tie would have sent both teams to the playoffs, the Raiders decided to go for the OT win on Daniel Carlson’s 47-yard FG as time expired, to set up a wild-card meeting with the Cincinnati Bengals next weekend.

Led by All-Pro pass rusher Maxx Crosby, the Raiders D harassed Herbert all game. Crosby, who won the PotW award for the second time this season, had two sacks, three tackles for loss, three passes defensed and six total tackles. The Raiders pass rush will be critical vs Cincinnati. QB Joe Burrow has a mediocre OL and been sacked a whopping 109 times this season, fourth worst in the league.

The pass rush will be needed as the weather is forecast as cold/snowy, giving the RBs on both teams (Joe Mixon/Bengals; Josh Jacobs/Raiders) the edge. LVR QB Derek Carr has not done well in the cold (0-5 in games 37 degrees or less) and worse, LVR will be playing without their outstanding run-stuffing DT Darius Philon, who went out of the Chargers game with a season-ending knee injury.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From Week 18 in the NFL,* Pt 3 of 3
NYTimes, WashPost, SB Nation, SI.com, local media – Jan 13, 2022

*Bills 27, Jets 10*
Buffalo overcame some egregious punting in swirling winds to discard the Jets and win the AFC East for the second straight season. Devin Singletary scored two TDs in the final nine minutes to break the game open in the Q4, and the Bills continued to unleash Josh Allen as a runner: He has 341 rushing yds in his last five games.

*Buccaneers 41, Panthers 17*
TBay enjoyed a perfect tune up against Carolina. Tom Brady completed 29 of 37 passes for 326 yds and three TDs. Rob Gronkowski, again Brady’s go-to target heading into the playoffs, looked as smooth as ever, posting 100 yds in back-to-back games for the first time since December 2017. Rumor later said Brady refused to leave the game until Gronkowski reached his bonus levels for the season.

*Dolphins 33, Patriots 24*
Bill Belichick’s team is playing its worst football at the wrong time, with NE having dropped three of its final four games. It’s not promising as they’ll be playing vs the Bills this Saturday. Miami ran for 195 yds on 43 attempts, took a 24-10 lead, and forced Mac Jones to throw the Patriots back into the game. Damien Harris and Rhamondre Stevenson combined for only 15 carries.

*Saints 30, Falcons 20*
This season might have been Sean Payton’s finest coaching job since New Orleans’ Super Bowl season. Fielding what seemed at times to be a junior varsity team, Payton’s schemes kept the Saints in the playoff race, even as Taysom Hill left in the second quarter with a foot injury. Alvin Kamara’s 146 rushing yds powered the win. New Orleans enters the off-season, once again, with little cap room and lots of personnel decisions to make.

*Seahawks 38, Cardinals 30*
Arizona stumbles into the postseason on four defeats in five games to end the regular season. Kyler Murray was sacked five times but hopes to get back DeAndre Hopkins for the playoffs. Arizona’s main problems are on defense, where a unit that stymied Dak Prescott and the pyrotechnic Cowboys in Week 17, had zero answer this week for Seattle RB Rashaad Penny, who polished off this game with a 62-yard, Q4 TD run and finished with 190 yds on 23 carries.

*Steelers 16, Ravens 13*
Beneficiaries of the Colts’ loss, Pittsburgh earned the wild-card berth with the Raiders win over the Chargers. Mike Tomlin has gone 15 seasons without a losing record and the shell of Ben Roethlisberger was good enough to eke out nine wins. T.J. Watt tied Michael Strahan’s single-season sack record (22.5) and had three QB hits.

*Browns 21, Bengals 16*
With the AFC North locked up, Cincinnati (10-7) wisely sat its battered QB, Joe Burrow, and Cleveland was without Baker Mayfield. With little to play for, the Browns had 306 yds of offense mostly earned on the ground by D’Ernest Johnson, who had 123 rushing yds. The Bengals must hope snowy weather and Joe Mixon’s rushing will blunt the formidable Raiders DL, which is sending two of its LBs to the Pro Bowl this year.

*Lions 37, Packers 30*
In one half, Aaron Rodgers was sharp with 138 yds and two TDs on 14 of 18 passing, a rhythm start that gave the offense a handful of reps before its first-round bye. After so many crushing losses, the Lions got a sweet win and unleashed a handful of trick plays. Detroit will likely continue to gut its roster in the off-season, but seems to have a budding star in receiver Amon-Ra St. Brown, who caught eight passes for 109 yds with a TD.

*Titans 28, Texans 25*
Despite Texans receiver Danny Amendola’s two late TD receptions, Tennessee clung to the AFC’s #1 seed. Tennessee’s Ryan Tannehill threw four TDs with no picks, in a reversal of his four-pick effort in a November loss to the Texans. With a first-round bye and Derrick Henry expected to return for the playoffs, the Titans have a phenomenal shot at reaching their first Super Bowl since the 1999 season.

*Vikings 31, Bears 17*
It’s abundantly clear at this point that Mike Zimmer and Kirk Cousins will take this Minnesota team only so far. A win over a rebuilding Bears team won’t mean much as the Vikings reassess their standing. Zimmer was fired a day after the game.

*Washington Football Team 22, Giants 7*
On third-and-9, Coach Joe Judge’s team decided to run a QB sneak with Jake Fromm that summed up the Giants’ season beautifully. Judge was 10-23 in two seasons as a HC. Historically, John Mara, the Giants’ co-owner, prefers to simply reshuffle the front-office deck and hire familiar faces. This time, however, he swallowed the bitter pill and fired Judge post-game.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Playoff Predictions: NYT Picks in the Wild-Card Round*
The postseason’s first weekend will see the third matchup between the Patriots and the Bills, and for the Cardinals and the Rams.
NY Times Jan. 13, 2022

The NFL playoffs are here and with them comes the added theater of the first Monday night wild-card game and two matchups of teams meeting for the third time this season that will anchor the postseason’s opening weekend.

Saturday night’s Patriots-Bills III and Monday’s third contest between the NFC West-rival Cardinals and Rams sandwich a weekend where parity — and familiarity — should be on display. A rematch between the Raiders and Bengals, and a contest between the Cowboys and the 49ers, two of the NFL’s most-storied franchises, should also ramp up the drama after LVegas and SF both needed OT to claim their playoff spots.

This weekend, though, the NFL’s sudden-death OT rules will apply: The length of the extra period stretches to 15 minutes from 10, and there won’t be any question of whether to kneel since the games will continue until someone scores.

Here’s a look at the wild-card round of the NFL playoffs, with all picks made against the spread.

*Saturday’s Games  *_(All times are Eastern)_

*LVegas Raiders at Cincinnati Bengals, 4:30p, NBC*
Pick: Bengals
There are few stories this postseason more interesting than the Raiders (10-7), a team once considered out of playoff contention until it closed the regular season by winning four consecutive one-score games to earn a wild-card spot. They face a Bengals (10-7) offense that has thrived under Joe Burrow, who enters the game on a tear, having thrown for over 300 yds in three of his last four starts.

Burrow could exploit the Raiders’ secondary, the most-vulnerable unit of LVegas’s defense, which has allowed over 300 passing yds four times this season. The Pro Bowl DE Maxx Crosby and other lineman can generate pressure against a Bengals front that’s given up 55 sacks. But the Bengals have a Plan B in Joe Mixon, who finished third in the league in rushing yds (1,205), and could thrive as a receiver on check-down routes against the Raiders’ zone-based defense. Cincinnati beat LVegas comfortably in Week 11, and there’s little reason to think it will not happen again.

*NE Patriots at Buffalo Bills, 8:15p, CBS*
Pick: Bills
Round 3, anyone? Every good fight needs a third installment, and this meeting between the Bills (11-6) and Patriots (10-7) could be similar to the first, in Week 13, when NE let Mac Jones attempt only three passes in its win over Buffalo. Forecasts in Orchard Park, N.Y., on Saturday call for temperatures that hover around 0 degrees and a 30% chance of snow, an outlook that again favors a heavy reliance on the running game.

The Bills’ defense allowed league lows in yds and points in the regular season, but it has been susceptible to the run. In the teams’ late-December meeting, a Buffalo win, the Bills forced Jones into a 14 of 32 passing performance with no TD throws and two interceptions. Assuming more of the offensive load in recent weeks, Jones has looked like the rookie he is, and trusting a first-year passer to overcome the spread, on the road, in the cold, against an ascending team isn’t really a safe bet.

*Sunday’s Games
Philadelphia Eagles at TBay Buccaneers, 1p, Fox*
Pick: Buccaneers
Tom Brady will have to endure mentions of Super Bowl LII and the Philly Special as he prepares for the Eagles (9-8), who pivoted their season by focusing on the run to such an extent that Philadelphia finished with the league’s highest rushing average (159.7 yds per game). The Eagles’ salvation plays right into a major strength of TBay’s, since they give up only 92.5 running yds per game, third-fewest in the league.

And the Buccaneers’ (13-4) injured starters are trickling back into the lineup. Coach Bruce Arians said Monday that he expected RB Leonard Fournette (hamstring), linebacker Shaquil Barrett (knee) and edge rusher Jason Pierre-Paul (shoulder) to play Sunday. That bodes well as they attempt to defend their Super Bowl championship.

*SF 49ers at Dallas Cowboys, 4:30p, CBS*
Pick: Cowboys
This the closest spread of wild-card weekend, for good reason: The 49ers (10-7) can counter everything Dallas does well defensively. The short drop backs and rushing attacks that are staples of Coach Kyle Shanahan’s offense negate linebacker Micah Parsons’s ability to generate pressure and sacks (he has 13 this season). SF doesn’t rely on deep throws, which could neutralize Trevon Diggs, the Dallas CB who led the league in interceptions (11).

Despite the thrashing Dallas (12-5) gave to Philadelphia’s backups last week, the Cowboys’ offense has more often suffered from miscommunications between Dak Prescott and his receivers along with an inconsistent run game. Behind the versatile receiver Deebo Samuel and a defense that allowed an average of only 260 yds over its final four regular season games, the 49ers could look to secure an upset, or at least keep the score uncomfortably close.

The Niners must score fast and early; falling behind will allow Dallas to pressure Garoppolo into errors.

*Pittsburgh Steelers at KC, 8:15p, NBC*
Pick: KC
One could argue that the Steelers (9-7-1) are the luckiest team in the postseason, as they benefited from the Colts’ inexplicable Week 18 breakdown against the Jaguars to sneak into the playoffs. That magic — and Ben Roethlisberger’s NFL career — should end against KC (12-5), which blew out Pittsburgh by 26 points in Week 16.

KC Coach Andy Reid anticipates Tyreek Hill (heel), and RBs Darrel Williams (toe) and Clyde Edwards-Helaire (shoulder) to all play. Sure, KC underwhelmed in its season-ending win against the Broncos, but nothing in Pittsburgh’s recent performances points to the Steelers being more than a bump in the road. Pick: KC -12.5

*Monday’s Matchup
Arizona Cardinals at LA Rams, 8:15p, ESPN*
Pick: Rams
The best team in the NFL through October, the Cardinals (11-6) have lost four of their last five games and relinquished home-field advantage, and they now must travel to face the division-rival Rams (12-5). Arizona may get some much-needed help if J.J. Watt, who returned to practice this week after a three-month absence, is available, though his status is still uncertain. Receiver DeAndre Hopkins, who has a knee injury and hasn’t played since Week 14, will not be available.

Matthew Stafford finished the season tied for first in the league in interceptions (17). His decision-making will be examined with microscopic scrutiny as the playoffs progress, given the draft capital General Manager Les Snead gave up to Detroit to trade for him. But at least for the first round, he can count on the Cardinals’ errors to be more damaging: Arizona has been flagged for at least six penalties in each game during a five-game stretch, and has fumbled an egregious 17 center-QB snaps this season.


----------



## jerry old

Bills over Pats

Cardinal over Rams-hopefully
Cowboys over SF


KC  over Steelers, it is okay, Big Ben rest, rest
Super Bowl Titian and Packers\


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL wildcard playoff picks: Favorites to sweep ‘super’ six-game slate*
The road to Super Bowl LVI starts on Saturday with the first ever three-day Super Wild Card Weekend. Who will survive and book a spot in the NFL’s last eight?
London Guardian U.S. 14 Jan 2022

After the first Week 18 in NFL history ended a topsy-turvy season in suitably dramatic fashion, we’re headed into the first ever Super Wild Card Weekend. The NFL is giving us six games over the next three days and while you can’t predict football – just ask the Indianapolis Colts – we can at least make semi-educated guesses how the following games will go.

*LVegas Raiders at Cincinnati Bengals (Saturday, 4.30pm EST)
What the Raiders need to do to win:* LVegas were the last team to qualify for the playoffs and will be road underdogs on Saturday. Oddly enough, they have an identical regular-season record as the 10-7 Bengals. Given Cincinnati’s history of underachieving, all of the pressure is on the other side. If the Raiders can get an early lead, force a key turnover or two with their talented group of pass rushers, that could be enough to plant the seeds of doubt in their opponents.

*What the Bengals need to do to win: *QB Joe Burrow simply must keep doing what he’s doing, having thrown for 971 yds over the course of the last two games. The last time these two teams met, the Bengals won 32-13, on the road nonetheless. If he plays like this, this could be a laugher (which is what the league obviously expects, since they put this in the Saturday afternoon “ratings death” slot). The world is ready for the first text message ever sent celebrating a Bengals victory, who last won a playoff game in 1991.

*Key player: Ja’Marr Chase, WR, Bengals*. It was a cute story when the Bengals drafted Chase in last year’s NFL draft, reuniting him with his old college QB in Joe Burrow. Instead, it was a stroke of genius. The dynamic duo recently set a franchise record, combining for 266 yds and three TDs in an impressive Week 17 win over the Chiefs. The two have an almost psychic connection and it could be something to see this postseason.

_Prediction: Bengals over Raiders_

*NE Patriots at Buffalo Bills (Saturday, 8.15pm EST/Sunday)
What the Patriots need to do to win:* Run like the wind. In the previous meeting between these two teams, the Patriots altered their game plan to take advantage of extremely windy weather conditions. QB Mac Jones threw for 19 yds as NE relied on a talented RB corps to put together a flat-out hilarious 14-10 victory. Jones will have to do more this time around, but it wouldn’t hurt to go back to this blueprint.

*What the Bills need to do to win:* The Good Josh Allen is going to have to show up. For Allen’s first few seasons, the Bills QB had serious issues with ball control despite his obvious physical talents. After Tom Brady relocated to Florida, he has emerged as the best QB in the AFC East. However, old habits die hard. In a four-game stretch this season, Allen threw seven interceptions and lost a fumble. He can’t afford that kind of carelessness again against a Patriots team with one of the league’s most opportunistic defenses.

*Key player: JC Jackson, CB, Patriots. *To do so, Buffalo will have to neutralize this guy. Jackson might be their most impactful player on that side. Jackson’s eight interceptions were the second-most in the league this year and he has 25 over the course of his four-year career. The Patriots will desperately need him to work his magic for NE to pull off a road upset.

_Prediction: Bills over Patriots_

*Philadelphia Eagles at TBay Buccaneers (Sunday, 1pm EST)
What the Eagles need to do to win:* Hope that momentum is still a thing. The Eagles started their season 2-5, seemingly falling out of the playoff mix, but have looked like an entirely different team since. Since losing 28-22 to TBay back in Week 6, they have even led the league in rushing with 184.8 rushing yds per game. If they keep that up, we should have a competitive ballgame.

*What the Buccaneers need to do to win:* This actually isn’t the worst time for the Eagles to face the Buccaneers with TBay still reeling from the fallout of the Antonio Brown situation. Despite his endless deficiencies as a teammate, the team will miss him what with Chris Godwin out for the season with an ACL injury. If Tom Brady’s favorite receiver is the “open receiver”, then the players lower on the depth chart are going to have to do their best to get themselves open.

*Key player: Tom Brady, QB, Buccaneers.* No reason to overthink this one. Brady might just be the greatest player in NFL history. He’s also 44 years old and – despite all available evidence – Father Time will eventually have his say. He says he wants to play until he’s 50, and maybe he will, but he has to know this game could mark the start of his final Super Bowl run.

_Prediction: Buccaneers over Eagles_

*SF 49ers at Dallas Cowboys (Sunday, 4.30pm EST)
What the 49ers need to do to win:* Limit Dak Prescott’s production. While the Dallas Cowboys QB struggled a bit down the stretch, he ended the season with a 295 yard, five-TD performance. If he’s even as two-thirds as good on Sunday, that’s probably a wrap for SF – even if their run game is as good as advertised.

*What the Cowboys need to do to win:* In contrast, Dallas must stop the run. The 49ers, who are basically between QBs, rely on their running game to wear down opposing defenses. If the Cowboys’ defense, particularly recently acquired free agent safety Jayron Kearse, can limit their rushing yds, it could prevent the team from even needing a big game from Prescott.

*Key player: Deebo Samuel, WR, 49ers.* We’re listing Samuel as a WR here, but he’s a new breed of do-everything offensive player who has picked up a total of 1,845 yds, 365 of those on the ground. In fact, with Jimmy Garoppolo hurt and rookie Trey Lance not quite ready to take the mantle, Samuel has even occasionally performed emergency QB duty, meaning that the 49ers have the luxury of running “trick plays” that are just “plays”.
_(Deebo Samuel’s TD pass vs Rams: Samuel TD pass vs Rams Week 18)

Prediction: Cowboys over 49ers_

*Pittsburgh Steelers at KC Chiefs (Sunday, 8.15pm EST)
What the Steelers need to do to win:* Ben Roethlisberger has to have one more great (not just good) game left in his Hall of Fame career. It’s a tall order and even he seems to know it: “Let’s just go in and play and have fun,” he said earlier this week. Still, if he stays upright, at least long enough to make plenty of big plays (either with his arms or with his feet) maybe his Steelers career lasts another week.

*What the Chiefs need to do to win:* The Steelers are 12.5-point underdogs against the Chiefs for a reason. They are playing against the most talented team in the AFC. One expects that Patrick Mahomes and company will be able to score, meaning the key question is whether or not the team’s much-improved defense turns into a pumpkin come into playoff time. If they can keep getting to Big Ben, the Chiefs win this game.

*Key player: Travis Kelce, TE, Chiefs.* KC don’t even need Kelce to crush the Steelers, as they showed the last time these two teams faced each other. Even without the most dangerous TE in the league, the Chiefs still steamrolled the Steelers. Kelce should be good to go on Sunday and that could be very bad news for this Pittsburgh defense.

_Prediction: Chiefs over Steelers_

*Arizona Cardinals at LA Rams (Monday, 8.15pm EST)
What the Cardinals need to do to win:* With Kyler Murray on their side, the Cardinals have a decisive edge at QB. However, given how good the Rams have been as a team, it won’t matter if the defense doesn’t do its part. The Rams have a 9-1 record when Matt Stafford is sacked one or fewer times in a game this year, but a 3-4 when he’s sacked multiple times. Correlation is not always causation … except when it is.

*What the Rams need to do to win:* Well, obviously, the inverse to this is that the Rams will have to keep Stafford upright and Stafford will have to avoid throwing multiple picks. He does, however, have the edge in experience here as this will be Murray’s first postseason start. The win-loss record for QBs making their playoff debut in the wild-card round since 2002: 11-31. May the least-rattled QB win.

*Key player: Andrew Whitworth, offensive tackle, Rams.* There are plenty of players to pick in this matchup, but let’s take this opportunity to praise the most overlooked non-special teamers on the roster: the OLmen. Pro Football Focus puts Whitworth, the second-oldest player remaining in the NFL playoffs behind you-know-who, as the best pass blocker among the peers. Stafford’s desperately doing to need him to keep that level of play up.

_Prediction: Rams over Cardinals_


----------



## Lethe200

*5 players are unanimous choices for AP's NFL All-Pro Team*
AP Pro Football Jan. 14, 2022

NEW YORK (AP) — Five players, including dynamic pass catchers *Cooper Kupp* and *Davante Adams*, are unanimous choices for The Associated Press 2021 NFL All-Pro Team.

Joining the Rams' Kupp and the Packers' Adams in receiving votes Friday from all 50 members of a nationwide panel of media members who regularly cover the league are Colts running back *Jonathan Taylor,* Steelers edge rusher *T.J. Watt, *and Rams defensive tackle *Aaron Donald.*

While Donald is a perennial pick — the three-time Defensive Player of the Year makes the team for the seventh time in his eight pro seasons — Watt is on it for a third time. He tied the NFL record for sacks with 22 1/2. Adams makes it for the second time, and the other two are newcomers as All-Pros. Kupp led the NFL in receptions (145), yards receiving (1,947) and TD catches (16). Taylor was the top rusher by a landslide with 1,811 yards and scored 18 touchdowns on the ground, two as a receiver.

“Obviously, it’s an honor to be recognized, and it wouldn’t be possible without my coaches and incredible teammates, but the awards and accolades aren’t what drives me," said Watt, whose Steelers play at Kansas City on Sunday. "It’s competing with and for them, this franchise, and this city, that drives me. My coaches and teammates are the people that put me in a position to make splash, help us win, and this recognition honestly doesn’t come without them.”

Like Donald, although not nearly as often as the offense-wrecking DT, several players are making another appearance on the All-Pro Team. Green Bay quarterback *Aaron Rodgers* is on for the fourth time, as is Philadelphia center *Jason Kelce* — one more than his brother, Chiefs' star tight end Travis. One better than them: Dallas right guard *Zack Martin* and Baltimore placekicker *Justin Tucker* at five.

Three-time All-Pros are Colts linebacker *Darius Leonard*, Rams cornerback *Jalen Ramsey, *and Steelers defensive tackle *Cam Heyward.* Double All-Pros are Browns edge rusher *Myles Garrett* and Titans safety *Kevin Byard.*

The other 14 2021 All-Pros are making their debuts. On offense, 49ers left tackle *Trent Williams* is a newcomer in his 11th NFL season, joined by Ravens tight end *Mark Andrews, *Buccaneers right tackle *Tristan Wirfs,* Browns left guard *Joel Bitonio,* and 49ers wide receiver *Deebo Samuel.* On defense, it's linebackers *Micah Parsons* of Dallas, the only rookie on the squad, and *De'Vondre Campbell* of Green Bay; Cowboys cornerback *Trevon Diggs;* Bills safety *Jordan Poyer; *and five special teamers: Las Vegas punter *A.J. Cole,* Jets kick returner B*raxton Berrios*, Ravens punt returner *Devin Duvernay,* Saints special teams ace *J.T Gray*, and Colts long snapper *Luke Rhodes.*

Perhaps the most thrilled player is Williams, whose been a stellar blocker for a decade with Washington and now San Francisco, but never got the All-Pro nod.

“I do feel more comfortable than I’ve ever felt,” he said. “I do feel like I’m as strong as I’ve ever been. I do feel my football IQ is probably better than it’s ever been. As a football player, as a competitor every year you want to be better than the last year. That’s my goal and always has been my goal. So if this year is better than last year, I hope so. That’s the plan.”

Almost as unusual as sweeping the votes is having a rookie on the team. Parsons has been so outstanding he's also considered a strong contender for the Defensive Player of the Year award. “I think it’s an extraordinary honor,” he said of being an All-Pro. "It speaks to the work and the position the Cowboys put me in. I think it’s just a true blessing. It just makes you want to go harder.

“I think when you achieve things early, you’ve got to learn how to sustain it. People always say when you get there it gets easier. But I think when you get there, it gets harder. Once you get it, you’ve got it. But it’s hard to sustain it than it is just to get there. I’ve got to just keep working and keep getting better and find a way to beat this season next year, which is the harder part.”

Byard was an All-Pro in 2017, and now he's back on the roster after what he felt was a down 2020 season. “It means a lot to me, honestly," he acknowledged. "I put a lot of work in every single offseason by myself, not necessarily with the team in training camp, but just try to come into the next season to try to play the best I can be for my team.

"I’ve talked about it a lot. Just not felt like I played my best last year. So to be able to bounce back and see the kind of the work that I put in mentally and physically kind of pay off.”

The Packers, Colts, Ravens, Rams and Cowboys each have three All-Pros. There's an even breakdown by conference of 14 apiece.


----------



## jerry old

watched two hours of 'Timeline' on NFL NFC Playoffs games between Dallas and 49's: Dallas has won 6, SF 2, but the great  part is that these were
two exceptional teams.
  It won't be like that Sunday, maybe SF will be better next year with a Jimmy G that can play.
They were all great football games, played passionately.


----------



## Irwin

I kind of like the Bills, so I'll probably watch their game tomorrow evening in its entirety. I don't care about any of the other games, but I'll probably take a look at parts of them while doing other things on the web, or maybe while reading in the living room.


----------



## Lethe200

It was quite a while ago we were listing great WRs of the past - we forgot this guy, who was a great one, also:

*Don Maynard, Hall of Fame Receiver for Champion Jets, Dies at 86*
He teamed with the quarterback Joe Namath in a passing attack that took New York to an upset victory in Super Bowl III against the powerful Colts.
New York Times 10Jan2022

Don Maynard, the Hall of Fame wide receiver who teamed with Joe Namath in the passing attack that propelled the Jets to their storied 1969 upset victory in the Super Bowl, died on Monday at an assisted living facility in Ruidoso, N.M. He was 86.

The cause was a combination of health problems, including dementia, his son, Scot, said.


----------



## jerry old

Okay, you gott'a pick today's winners:
Raiders defense is better than most think, can they withstand the barrage of Joe Burrows air attack?
The last time they played, the Raiders held them at bay until late in third quarter.
QB Carr was a non-factor.
I think the Raiders will make it closer than people think:
SO, Raiders by three points, due to Raiders secondary
If Jon Gruden had not got fired Raiders would win by seven, at least...

BILLS VS PATS
You would think the Bills Coach would have figured out part of Belichick's strategy.
They play each other twice a year, Belichick's magic can only work so far.  
Pats defense is good, not excellent, but good.  
Pat's offense is iffy.

Bills good talent, like the Pats, good, but not excellent.
Defense is underrated.
QB will not go out and win gams, he can hold a lead, but he just does not have a magic hand.
Go with Pats by seven

In this QB drive leagues, the supporting cast is not given the credit they deserve.
In today's games, the supporting cast will win the games.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Well the Bengals and Raiders game is already going, but I would have gone with the Bengals here.

I really think this is the time for the Bills to step up and knock out the Patriots. The new QB for the Patriots will not get the job done.


----------



## Lethe200

Raiders 19, Bengals 26

Ah well, the Raiders did well to even get to the playoffs. It's been a wild year for them, and having to terminate two of their former first-round draft picks to legal troubles, didn't help.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Lethe200 said:


> Raiders 19, Bengals 26
> 
> Ah well, the Raiders did well to even get to the playoffs. It's been a wild year for them, and having to terminate two of their former first-round draft picks to legal troubles, didn't help.


They tried to make a comeback, but just fell short this time.


----------



## jerry old

My crystal ball was clouded over, couldn't see Joe Burrows clearly.
So did the Raiders win


----------



## jerry old

Lethe200 said:


> Raiders 19, Bengals 26
> 
> Ah well, the Raiders did well to even get to the playoffs. It's been a wild year for them, and having to terminate two of their former first-round draft picks to legal troubles, didn't help.


The Raiders are so used to turmoil that if things progressed as they should, they would die of bordum


----------



## Marie5656

*My husband was the football fan. Sadly, he passed before Buffalo Bills   really started improving. Their first playoff game of this season is tonight. I will not be watching but will be following the score.  My apartment bldg is planning a Super Bowl party in the community room...apartment manager is going to rent a TV for the event. People will share snacks, maybe order pizza and wings or something.  Even though I do not usually watch, will probably go down for a while for some fun*


----------



## Marie5656

*YAY the Bills won over the Pats.  47 to 17.  That is how it is done. 





*


----------



## Rah-Rah

Marie5656 said:


> *YAY the Bills won over the Pats.  47 to 17.  That is how it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Bills looked to have that one wrapped up in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## moviequeen1

I live in Buffalo,NY,don't follow the Bills{college football fan} but was happy to learn the team routed the despised NE Patriots 47-17.A bright light for the city&the devoted fans of the team.
My wish for today is for the Eagles to upset Tampa Bay,so we no longer have to see TB QB,Tom Brady anymore.He is hated  by Bills fans Sue


----------



## Rah-Rah

moviequeen1 said:


> I live in Buffalo,NY,don't follow the Bills{college football fan} but was happy to learn the team routed the despised NE Patriots 47-17.A bright light for the city&the devoted fans of the team.
> My wish for today is for the Eagles to upset Tampa Bay,so we no longer have to see TB QB,Tom Brady anymore.He is hated  by Bills fans Sue


I am also hoping for an Eagles upset as well as a 49ers win and a Chiefs win today.


----------



## Lawrence00

Go Bucs, Go Cheese Heads.


----------



## jerry old

I wouldn't trust my predictions-as of  yesterday I'm zero for two.
Today, Cowboys will win, the other teams-not sure, However, do not bet money against Old Man Brady.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Yesterday I was two for two. Today I am starting off with a bang with my pick of the Eagles.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> I wouldn't trust my predictions-as of  yesterday I'm zero for two.
> Today, Cowboys will win, the other teams-not sure, However, do not bet money against Old Man Brady.



Well, if the trend continues in these wild card games  @jerry old,  good chance for  the Cowboys...  all the home teams have won so  far.


----------



## jerry old

The Eagles were befuddled for three quarters, by then the game was out of reach.  
This was one of the worst playoff games I've seen.

It looks like the Cowboys are trying to mimic the Eagles; it's third quarter and looking bleak.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Hubby told me this one was going to be a tough game and said the 49ers were going to pull this one out in a close one. Definitely still plenty of time left for the Cowboys to come back.

That last score for the 49ers just might have close the coffin shut on the Cowboys season.


----------



## jerry old

If you have anxiety problems you should not be a Cowboy fan.
(They should have had 21 points by half-time-they were outplayed, out-coached and stunk)

I did not envision the 49's coming close to beating Cowboy-they came to play... Hats off to 49's

Oh well, i can now be a casual fan of playoffs, no emotional involvement.


----------



## Rah-Rah

The Cowboys could have easily won that game, but blew it. The last play didn't make sense at all for the Cowboys. Congrats to the 49ers for moving on. I am now 3 out of 4 with the picks. 

Got the Chiefs in the next game. Could be the last game for Big Ben.


----------



## jerry old

Rah-Rah said:


> The Cowboys could have easily won that game, but blew it. The last play didn't make sense at all for the Cowboys. Congrats to the 49ers for moving on. I am now 3 out of 4 with the picks.
> 
> Got the Chiefs in the next game. Could be the last game for Big Ben.


I am 0 for 3


----------



## AnnieA

Rah-Rah said:


> The Cowboys could have easily won that game, but blew it. The last play didn't make sense at all for the Cowboys. Congrats to the 49ers for moving on. I am now 3 out of 4 with the picks.
> 
> Got the Chiefs in the next game. Could be the last game for Big Ben.



The most penalized team in the regular season played true to form with two of them tonight offensive holding calls that brought back long yardage passes that would've put the the Cowboys in 49ers territory.  All my life I've heard consistent penalties are on the coaches, yet Mike McCarthy reacted to them tonight like they were a big surprise.  

And yep, don't know why the heck Dak ran on the last play.


----------



## jerry old

With my zero for three i will pick BiG Ben, don't see how they can beat the Chiefs, but  maybe Big Ben is taking Brady Pills.


----------



## Rah-Rah

jerry old said:


> With my zero for three i will pick BiG Ben, don't see how they can beat the Chiefs, but  maybe Big Ben is taking Brady Pills.


I like that you take chances.

Tomorrow I am taking the Rams. It is the only game the my husband and I differ on so far.


----------



## JustBonee

The Cardinals only chance of winning the wild card game is if  JJ Watt  and DeAndre Hopkins  can play  ...   and it seems slim to none on both of those returning.


----------



## Geezerette

I was totally disgusted with the Steelers. After their first touchdown they let the chiefs walk all over them. I quit watching when Chiefs were 2 touchdowns ahead. Will be interesting to see what excuses they come up with. They were only even there by the skin of their teeth.


----------



## Don M.

The Chiefs beat Pittsburgh, and I will be glued to the TV Sunday...hoping they can continue their streak, and beat Buffalo.


----------



## Irwin

Don M. said:


> The Chiefs beat Pittsburgh, and I will be glued to the TV Sunday...hoping they can continue their streak, and beat Buffalo.


Both teams routed their opponents in the Wildcard games. It should be a good matchup! I'm pulling for Buffalo, though.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Irwin said:


> Both teams routed their opponents in the Wildcard games. It should be a good matchup! I'm pulling for Buffalo, though.


Since I have picked Buffalo to take it all the way over Green Bay in the Super Bowl I am definitely pulling for Buffalo.


----------



## jerry old

Chiefs
Titans
Buc's
One will play the NFC Winner
I don't care for the Packers, but I  can't see the other teams beating them.


----------



## fmdog44

After the flubberknocker last play of the Cowboys it is important to note Prescott is being paid $150,000,000 and Eliott $90,000,000.


----------



## JustBonee

Rah-Rah said:


> Since I have picked Buffalo to take it all the way over Green Bay in the Super Bowl I am definitely pulling for Buffalo.


Seeing where some "experts"  are saying  Green Bay over Buffalo  .... and crowning  Aaron Rodgers  MVP    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Since I don't have a dog in the fight,  I really don't care.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Bonnie said:


> Seeing where some "experts"  are saying  Green Bay over Buffalo  .... and crowning  Aaron Rodgers  MVP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a dog in the fight,  I really don't care.


My home team fizzled out in the end and didn't make it. I figure Green Bay is the favorite so I am not going with them and I don't want Tom Brady and Tampa Bay to win again. I really don't think any other team in the NFC has much of a chance to make it. Out of the 4 teams left I just went with the team I felt was playing really well now and that is the Buffalo Bills. We shall see.


----------



## jerry old

Cardinals were pitiful; I kept waiting for Stafford to  screw up, but Murray outdid him in screw ups.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I went a total of 5 for 6 in the Wild Card games with only the Eagles as a loser. We shall see how the next round goes for me. 

I think I will be leaning towards Tennessee, Buffalo, Green Bay, and Tampa Bay.


----------



## jerry old

At Zero for four, i've given up my aspirations of becoming a bookie.


----------



## JustBonee

Titans are getting  Derrick Henry back   for their game on Saturday ... that should give them a big boost if he is 100%.


----------



## jerry old

Cast your vote
Bengals vs Titans= Joe Burrows, the heir apparent to Brady, not quite this year= Titans win

Bills vs Chief= unfortunately Bills must retire until next   year= Chiefs win

48's vs Packers, the evil Arron Rodgers will prevail= Packers win

Rams and Bucs- Rams will not find another team collapse like they did with Cardinals
Ram's QB Stafford is overdue for the usual periods of  confusion he exhibits periodically= Tom wins another game


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> Titans are getting  Derrick Henry back   for their game on Saturday ... that should give them a big boost if he is 100%.


I hadn't seen or heard that!  Yes, that _should help...... but will it?  
_



jerry old said:


> _Cast your vote
> Bengals vs Titans= Joe Burrows, the heir apparent to Brady, not quite this year= Titans win
> 
> Bills vs Chief= unfortunately Bills must retire until next   year= Chiefs win
> 
> 48's vs Packers, the evil Arron Rodgers will prevail= Packers win
> 
> Rams and Bucs- Rams will not find another team collapse like they did with Cardinals
> Ram's QB Stafford is overdue for the usual periods of  confusion he exhibits periodically= Tom wins another game_



_I think you will fare much better with these picks of yours, this week, Jerry! 
(Well, how could you do any worse?)

But I actually think your report and analyses are spot on, in that post!

Though, Tenn. has that QB with a history of being inconsistent, on every team (of the many) which he's been on. So,  I am not sure about Tenn over the young phenoms, Burrows and Chase._


----------



## Kaila

What I _would *like to see,*_ is a Superbowl, of Tenn.  (or I'd settle for Cinn)
VS. The Rams.

But I believe that what I *will likely see, *is K.C. versus Packers (or possibly Bucc's)


----------



## Rah-Rah

Still sticking with Buffalo to upset over Green Bay in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Kaila

@Rah-Rah 
That's your prediction and you're sticking with it! Okay!


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> That's your prediction and you're sticking with it! Okay!


No, I've got another three days before the two Saturday games  that's plenty  of time to vacilate


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> No, I've got another three days before the two Saturday games  that's plenty  of time to vacilate



Yes, Jerry.  I agree! You can surely vacillate as many times as you want!


----------



## Rah-Rah

Kaila said:


> @Rah-Rah
> That's your prediction and you're sticking with it! Okay!


I'm sticking with it. The prediction will probably go down the drain after this weekend once Kansas City beats Buffalo, but I am sticking with it.


----------



## MrPants

Rah-Rah said:


> I'm sticking with it. The prediction will probably go down the drain after this weekend once Kansas City beats Buffalo, but I am sticking with it.


This will be the real toss-up for the coming week's match ups I think. I hope the Bills win but KC is a tough opponent so ???? I probably won't know the result until I can log on to find out. I haven't been able to find a place that shows the games where I am now so I have to wait until they're over and done with to see results.


----------



## jerry old

MrPants said:


> This will be the real toss-up for the coming week's match ups I think. I hope the Bills win but KC is a tough opponent so ???? I probably won't know the result until I can log on to find out. I haven't been able to find a place that shows the games where I am now so I have to wait until they're over and done with to see results.


That's a bummer, how about radio.  When they blackout the Cowboys, I have no choice but to  listen in.


----------



## jerry old

Where is Lethe200, we are wandering around here without a our leader.


----------



## Irwin

I'm going to make some pics. Let's see...

*Bengals vs. Titans:* Titans are favored, but I'm pulling for Joe Burrow and the *Bengals*. It will be fun to watch Derrick Henry if he's 100%.
*49ers vs. Packers:* *Packers*, that's a given.
*Rams vs. Buccaneers:* This will be a fun air show to watch. If the Rams can pressure Brady, he'll be in for a long day. I'm taking the *Rams*.
*Bills vs. Chiefs:* Hmmm... Both teams are hot right now. I'll take the *Bills*, though, since I'm from NY.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm going to watch these games, as they come,    and just  enjoy them.  

I have always  leaned   toward the AFC over the years,  but   have no favorite in  the current  playoffs.


----------



## Lethe200

Nothing like jinxing our best player before our biggest game of the season, LOL:

*Deebo Samuel: the walking first down who has broken the idea of NFL positions*
This season, the San Francisco 49ers’ opponents have come up against a player who can run the ball with brute strength and catch it with ballet-like grace
London Guardian U.S. 20 Jan 2022

Every once in a while a player comes along who redefines their position.

We’ve seen positionless defensive players, hybrid safety-linebacker types. We’ve seen corners who can play in the slot or happily kick out to the boundary. Over the past decade, we’ve seen the rise of the polar bears, tight ends as adept at mauling fools in the run-game as they are running down the field as their team’s finest receiver.

And yet, as a football collective, we’ve waited for the unicorn: The running back-wide receiver. There have been flashes. The spread revolution gave rise to tweener players, those who could align in the backfield as a running back or wriggle out to the slot (or wider) to catch passes. Getting the ball to your best athletes in space became the doctrine of offensive football.

In the college ranks, the likes of Tavon Austin and Percy Harvin embraced football’s move from a tough, between-the-tackles, thumping sport to one based on the principles of pace and space.

But in the NFL, coaches have always favored specialists over the hybrids. They didn’t need a receiver to line up at running back – they had a world-class running back to do that. They didn’t need a running back to flex out as the outermost receiver, they had all the elite receivers they could handle. These were professionals, masters of their craft; there was no time for split duty.

In Deebo Samuel, the unicorn has finally arrived. Samuel is the San Francisco 49ers’ best running back and the team’s best receiver. He may be the finest running back and the finest receiver in the league, at least in terms of efficiency and explosiveness. If he’s not, he’s as near as makes no difference.

There is a childlike glee to Samuel’s brilliance. To watch him is to see an athlete who is stronger and faster than the 21 other human beings on the field – and those 21 humans are among the strongest and fastest athletes on the planet. Samuel brings intricacy for the nerds and loud highlights for when you just want to see cool athletes doing the coolest things. With the ball in his hands, he’s a leaning, bobbing, weaving, stop-on-a-dime phantom.

The Niners offense now revolves around finding an ever-increasing number of ways to get the ball to Samuel, or leveraging his threat into easy yards for everyone else.

Smart teams have always sought crossover skillsets. During the heyday of the Bill Belichick-Tom Brady Patriots, the team would bring in a back whose receiving chops outdid their running skills. They would move that player around to identify mismatches. But that was the player’s value – as a moving chess piece that helped Brady identify coverages more than as an individual runner or receiver. Their flexibility was a big percentage of their overall value. It was about what they did without the ball as much as what they did with it.

With Samuel, it’s about how he damages defenses when the ball winds up in his hands, no matter his starting position.

So far this season, he has played 555 snaps split out as the outermost wide receiver, 222 in the slot, eight as an in-line ‘tight end’, and 93 as a running back. The trend of moving him around on a snap-to-snap basis is relatively new, though. As recently as Week 9, Samuel had played only seven snaps lined up in the backfield all season. Since then, he’s averaged nine snaps in the backfield per game (21% of his snaps). The past two games – the do or die game against the Rams in Week 18 and the playoff matchup with the Cowboys – represent the only times this season he’s taken more snaps as a running back than as a slot receiver, the position from which Kyle Shanahan typically initiates all the fun and games in his offense.

Of course, lining up in a bunch of spots in and of itself is no great skill. It doesn’t matter where you align, or in how many spots, if you stink at most or all of them. And that’s where Samuel breaks the convention: He’s the best at everything he does.

His output is jarring: 1,770 total yards, at an average of 13 yards per touch, with 14 touchdowns tacked on for good measure. He’s a walking first down; a human touchdown.

If you’re into the fancier metrics you’ll know Samuel holds something of a monopoly over all of the league’s key categories, be it as a back or receiver. He led the NFL in the regular season in yards per reception. He’s averaging more than 10 yards after the catch per reception. To put that in context, no other receiver broke the seven-yard barrier during the regular season.

If that’s not enough, Samuel leads the league in yards per route run on targets of 20-yards or more down the field. That’s comfortably ahead of Ja’Marr Chase. It’s streaks ahead of Davante Adams, Stefon Diggs, and Tyreek Hill.

The numbers keep coming. Samuel finished second in the league in yards after contact per attempt. He finished second in the league in ‘breakaway’, which measures the percentage of a player’s rushing yards that come on runs of 15-yards or more. You have to go all the way down to [rubs fake glasses, squints a little] 60th on the list to find the next non-running back. There is not another wide receiver in the top 200.

He also happens to lead the league in the Guardian’s own Holy Bleep Is That Possible Should That Be Allowed Is That Even Fair™ metric.

Players of Samuel’s ilk used to be interesting footnotes and quirks. There are players now sprinkled around the league who take snaps in the backfield and outside as a receiver on a semi-consistent basis. Cordarrelle Patterson had a late-career resurgence in Atlanta this season. Curtis Samuel has filled a similar role in Carolina and Washington. Rondale Moore moves all over the shop in Arizona. In Buffalo, the Bills’ Isaiah McKenzie is able to nudge close to Samuel’s output.

Yet Samuel is the only multi-positional weapon assuming the creative pulse of a playoff offense. He is the only one piloting a championship contender, helping to elevate a flawed quarterback – by way of an outstanding offensive line. He is the only one who runs the ball with a battering-ram style then breaks out in ballet when asked to run routes.

It is tempting to paint Samuel as the first of a new kind of positionless player. But to do so would be to understate the absurdity of his season and talent. Samuel hasn’t pushed up against the idea of positional designations but fractured them altogether. There are running backs, there are receivers, there are hybrids, and then there is Deebo Samuel.

_(OP note: Deebo's still a kid [relative to us at SF, lol], age 26. Here's hoping he stays healthy, but RBs get banged up a lot. Deebo's small/ltwt compared to many: 5'11" and only 215 lbs.)_


----------



## Lethe200

Sorry to be so late in posting these, got backed up on stuff. Life happens, LOL:

*How Sunday’s Games Affect the NFL Playoff Matchups*, Pt 1 of 2
NY Times Jan. 18, 2022

In the early goings of the wild-card rounds, favored teams won out thanks to reliable plays: the Bengals leaned on Joe Burrow-to-Ja’Marr Chase to open up plays for others, the Bills balanced Josh Allen’s throws with just enough running (from backs and Allen himself) to demolish the Patriots, and the Buccaneers ran up a lead behind replacement rushers before being tempted to take to the air.

That was, until Sunday afternoon, when the Cowboys’ takeaway-or-bust defense yielded to the 49ers’ balanced attack and Dallas was forced to rely on careful game management to have a chance to complete a late comeback. Mike McCarthy’s play-calling will haunt Dallas’s off-season.

*NFL divisional round 2 schedule*

Cincinnati Bengals v Tennessee Titans. Saturday, 4.30pm ET
SF 49ers v GBay Packers. Saturday, 8.15pm ET
LA Rams v TBay Buccaneers. Sunday, 3pm ET
Buffalo Bills v KC Chiefs. Sunday, 6.30pm ET

*What happened on Saturday:

Bills 47, Patriots 17*
Josh Allen and the Bills easily dispatched NE, asserting themselves as Super Bowl contenders. In frigid conditions, Buffalo scored TDs on all seven of its offensive possessions. Allen completed 21 of 25 passes for 308 yds and threw five TDs. He also ran for 66 yds. Allen, who was thrillingly uneven during his first few seasons in the league, now looks more and more like one of the game’s premier QBs and someone that none of the remaining playoff teams will be eager to face.

The Bills’ defense, the top-ranked unit in the NFL, held the Patriots to only 89 rushing yds and intercepted Jones twice. The Bills, the #3 seed, will now travel to KC, the #2 seed. It is a rematch of last season’s conference championship, which KC won convincingly. The teams played in Week 5, when the Bills won, 38-20. Much has changed since then, most notably KC’s defense, which was considered one of the worst units in the league earlier this season.

*Bengals 26, Raiders 19*
QB Joe Burrow led the Bengals’ high-powered offense on scoring drives in their four possessions in the first half, connecting for TDs with receiver Tyler Boyd and TE C.J. Uzomah as Cincinnati secured its first playoff win in 31 years. The LVegas Raiders made a late-game surge, but a controversial roughing the passer call gave LVegas a chance to score but LB Germaine Pratt intercepted a Derek Carr pass at the 2-yard line to end the threat.

Joe Burrow’s second TD throw of the Cincinnati Bengals’ 26-19 win over the LVegas Raiders was impressive – but it should not have counted. Before Tyler Boyd made the catch, an official accidentally blew the whistle, which caused several Raiders defenders to assume the play had been called dead. Whether Boyd would have made the catch anyway is debatable, but the NFL rules indicate the play should not have stood.

The Bengals now face the Titans. The bye week gave RB Derrick Henry extra time to rest his surgically repaired foot. Henry participated in contact practice this week and the Titans will make a decision this Friday on whether or not he will play against the Bengals.

On Sunday, word came out that head referee Jerome Boger’s officiating crew is not expected to return this postseason. That would be the best for everybody involved.

*What happened on Sunday:

Buccaneers 31, Eagles 15*
After a sluggish opening defined by miscommunications with Tom Brady and his younger receivers, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers easily defeated the Philadelphia Eagles to advance to the divisional round.

The Buccaneers held Philadelphia scoreless until Q4. Self-inflicted mishaps ― errant throws by Jalen Hurts, dropped passes and a muffed punt by Jalen Reagor recovered by TBay ― doomed the Eagles from securing an upset. The Eagles fell into a 17-0 hole early, and their vaunted running game was not equipped to shovel them out. Four players, including QB Jalen Hurts, combined for 95 rushing yds that mostly came in garbage time.

Teams know better than to run against TBay: The Buccaneers saw the fewest rushing attempts of any team this season but still were in the top 10 in tackles for loss, remarkable efficiency for a front seven.

Philadelphia led the league in rushing yds per game, but no team in the 2021 regular season threw the ball less often, and the threat of QB Jalen Hurts or any of the Eagles’ backs was not enough to manufacture alleys against a defense plugged by the gigantic combination of Vita Vea and Ndamukong Suh on the interior.

The Eagles’ only strength played to a buzz saw performance by the Buccaneers’ defense. Hurts led all Eagles rushers with 39 yds, and a 34-yard TD in garbage time from Boston Scott inflated what had been a 3.8 yds per carry team average prior. He ended with 22-for-40 while throwing two interceptions. He didn’t record a TD pass until late in the Q4 when the game was essentially decided.

Worse, Philadelphia could not manage to exploit its opponent’s most glaring weakness. Key losses have dogged TBay’s secondary all season. In his second season, Hurts has worked hard to improve his craft as a passer, but some key misses of receivers streaking up and across the seams cost his team opportunities to gain big yardage.

In the second half, Hurts’s indecision gave edge rushers Shaq Barrett and Joe Tryon-Shoyinka time to flush him out of the pocket and force him to try to squeeze passes up the sideline. Hurts was intercepted twice, one a backbreaking pick before halftime when DeVonta Smith broke open on a double move before safety Mike Edwards undercut a low and late throw.

After the game, Eagles head coach Nick Sirianni gave Hurts what sounded like a genuine vote of confidence. “I know we’re all judged on the last game that we played,” he said, “I fully get that, but I felt like Jalen grew throughout the year. And he got better as a passer, he got better reading the defense, getting the ball to the right place.” It sounds like the Eagles are sticking with their young QB for the time being.

While it was impressive to watch a QB in his mid-40s march up and down the field in the postseason, Sunday’s wild-card win didn’t provide any tangible answers as to whether TBay is equipped to defend its throne against the NFL’s better teams, only that the team is wily enough to try.

TBay relied on rushing TDs to open up the field for Tom Brady. The Bucs had previously lost Brady’s two favored passing receivers Chris Godwin and Antonio Brown, so it helped that Philly ranked in the bottom 10 in sacks, tackles for loss and passes broken up. Their soft zone coverage and inability to create much pressure gave Brady a sweatless 29-of-37 performance, including two TDs.

Rob Gronkowski’s TD reception on Sunday was the 107th of his career. Of those 107 TDs, 105 of them were thrown by the same person: Tom Brady. Rob Gronkowski still has some of the best hands in football, but he has lost a step and a half, making Godwin’s injury and Brown’s exit stand out in obvious passing situations. Jonathan Gannon, the Eagles’ DC, brought a few blitzes in the second half and played zone coverage behind it, and TBay’s backup receivers couldn’t find the open windows downfield on which this vertical passing game thrives.

Darius Slay and Steven Nelson couldn’t guard Mike Evans (117 yds, one TD) without help over the top, but the few times Philadelphia ran man coverage, there weren’t many other outlets available for Brady. By then, though, Philadelphia had already been buried.

TBay will host the LA Rams, who routed the Arizona Cardinals Monday night. TBay played the Rams in Week 3 and lost, 34-24.


----------



## Lethe200

*How Sunday’s Games Affect the NFL Playoff Matchups*, Pt 2 of 2
Correction: NYTimes, WashPost, SBNation, local media Jan. 18, 2022

*49ers 23, Cowboys 17*
In the only upset of the postseason, the SF 49ers defeated the Dallas Cowboys at AT&T Stadium in Arlington, Texas, leaning as they did all season on the versatile receiver Deebo Samuel, an effective rushing attack and a stout defensive showing.

The 49ers held the Cowboys, the league’s top-scoring offense during the regular season, to just one TD in the first three quarters. SF ran out to a 13-point lead and held it until Jimmy Garoppolo’s Q4 interception allowed Dallas to pull within a score. Injuries took Niner All-Pro pass rushers Nick Bosa and Fred Warner out of the game, and Dallas took advantage.

Down 23-7 at the start of Q4, the Cowboys executed a desperately needed fake punt from their own 48-yard line to keep possession. They scored a FG and then a TD, cutting the lead to 6 and forced SF to punt on its next two drives. The Cowboys’ final drive featured a frantic 47-yd scurry that ended when Dak Prescott botched spiking the ball as time expired.

Niners Coach Kyle Shanahan led his team through what felt like an endless loop of two consecutive losses following two consecutive wins, remaining steady in his approach ― and his flawed QB, Jimmy Garoppolo, who was just good enough to beat the Cowboys on Sunday. It was not until after the game it was revealed that JG suffered a painful shoulder sprain on his throwing side in Q2, but insisted on staying in the game.

Despite selecting Trey Lance in last year’s draft, the 49ers stayed with Garoppolo as their starter all season. While Garoppolo, as usual, wasn’t perfect on Sunday, being patient could end up paying dividends. Lance has a higher ceiling than Garoppolo, whose propensity for making poor throws has made him a lightning rod for criticism. But SF thinks they have a good chance of winning a championship right now and believe that Garoppolo – who has already led the team to an unexpected Super Bowl appearance – gives them a better chance in the playoffs than a talented, but completely untested rookie.

Can Garoppolo mimic the story of Nick Foles, the unassuming journeyman who was supposed to be Carson Wentz’s backup in Philadelphia, but ended up being the MVP of Super Bowl LII? Stay tuned.

In a game where the Cowboys set a new playoff record for infractions (14; 89 yds total) ― the late-game sloppiness held the wild-card round’s most chaotic ending. Gifted the game’s final possession with 32 seconds left, Dallas completed three consecutive passes and got out of bounds to stop the clock. Looking to cut the distance to the end zone before attempting a final Hail Mary throw, Prescott ran a QB draw on second-and-1 from the 49ers’ 41-yard line. He gained 17 yds – but he mismanaged the trade-off between yds gained and time saved.

He also handed the ball to his center, rather than to the ref, who must place the ball. As Dallas rushed to spike the pass with 10 seconds remaining, the clock ticked down to zero to end the last-gasp effort. Sunday was not McCarthy’s first time bungling situational football in the 2021 season, but the loss will stick with Dallas’s fans and ownership. Dallas must look for an answer as to how this team found a way to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

The most painful thing about that Cowboys’ loss is that once upon a time, when the Cowboys were firmly America’s Team and synonymous with football, they would have pulled it off a comeback and won. This is a franchise that has made it to the Super Bowl eight times, tied for the second-most out of all NFL franchises. Between 1992 and 1995, they won three championships and established themselves as the team of the decade. They were more than dominant, they were inevitable.

But no longer. The Cowboys haven’t won a title since the 1995 season. In their last 11 playoff appearances, they have failed to even make the conference championship game, the longest such drought since the AFC and NFC were established in 1970. With Sunday’s loss, they have now gone out in their first game of the postseason seven times in those 11 opportunities.

There is, however, one place where the Cowboys still reign supreme. At $5.7bn, the Cowboys are ranked by Forbes as the most valuable sports franchise in the world. That’s not bad for a team that Jerry Jones purchased for $150m back in 1989. That puts them above storied teams like the NY Yankees, Real Madrid and the LA Lakers. Of course, there’s a major difference between those teams and the Cowboys: the others have won titles this century.

The Cowboys, in contrast, keep taking in money without producing any tangible results. Actually, scratch that – maybe in a very real way, they still are America’s Team.

*Sunday Night Game: Chiefs 42, Steelers 21*
After a slow start and allowing a T.J. Watt scoop-and-score, KC rebounded to blow out the Pittsburgh Steelers in what was later confirmed by QB Ben Roethlisberger as his last game. Patrick Mahomes threw for 404 yds and five TDs, displaying the KC offense’s usual offensive firepower. KC, the #2 seed, will now face the Bills, the #3 seed.

Patrick Mahomes demolished the Steelers, throwing five TDs scores and averaging 10.4 yds per pass Sunday, in what may have been the final game of Ben Roethlisberger’s 18-year NFL career. KC will host the Bills in the divisional round.

*Monday Night Game: Rams 34, Cardinals 11*
The LA Rams won their third meeting with the division rival AZ Cardinals in Monday night’s finale to the wild-card round. It was a disappointing coda that saw the Rams build a 21-0 first-half lead. It was Matthew Stafford’s first-ever playoff victory after 12 years with Detroit. He completed 13 of 17 passes for 202 yds and two TDs, notably with no interceptions, as LA advanced to face the Buccaneers in the divisional round.

After an inconsistent finish to the regular season, the Rams’ constellation of big stars came together brilliantly on the postseason stage. Odell Beckham Jr and Cooper Kupp made TD catches. Beckham had four catches for 54 yds, including his first career playoff TD catch for the Rams’ first points. He also threw a 40-yd pass during his own first postseason victory.

LB Von Miller added six tackles and a key early sack in his first postseason appearance since winning the MVP award in Super Bowl 50. Eric Weddle got significant playing time for the Rams in the 37-year-old veteran’s first NFL game since the 2019 season finale. The two-time All-Pro safety ended his retirement last week to help out after LA lost starters Taylor Rapp to a concussion and Jordan Fuller to a season-ending ankle injury.

Playing without top receiver DeAndre Hopkins, Arizona’s offense wobbled and Kyler Murray finished with 137 yds on 19 of 34 passing with no TDs and two interceptions. The Cardinals started hot this year with a 10-2 start but ended with a 1-5 slide. Arizona lost on the road for only the second time in 10 games this season under coach Kliff Kingsbury, but fell to the Rams for the 10th time in the NFC West rivals’ last 11 meetings.

Cardinals safety Budda Baker was knocked unconscious and left the field on a stretcher in the third quarter after a helmet-to-helmet hit with Akers. Players knelt around Baker in concern before he was taken off the field. He was taken to a hospital for a concussion, but had movement in his extremities and was released the next day.


----------



## Lethe200

*The biggest questions for the divisional round of the NFL playoffs*
WashPost 19Jan2022

After one of the most unpredictable NFL regular seasons in recent memory, the first round of the playoffs was largely predictable this past weekend. Five of the six home teams, all of them favorites, won, with only the SF 49ers pulling an upset over the Dallas Cowboys.

Will that carry over to the divisional round? Let’s take a look at the biggest questions heading into each matchup. (_all times Eastern Standard)_

*Bengals at Titans (Saturday, 4:30p)

Can the Bengals’ OL protect Joe Burrow?*
One of the biggest debates heading into last year’s draft was whether the Bengals should select Ja’Marr Chase or offensive tackle Penei Sewell with the fifth overall pick. Chase has proven them correct with an excellent rookie season, but the OL nonetheless remains a problem area for Cincinnati. Burrow was sacked 51 times this season, and whether the Titans can get pressure on him to disrupt the Bengals’ potent passing attack could be a difference-maker in this game.

*Will Derrick Henry’s return be enough to get Tennessee to the AFC championship game?*
It isn’t a lock that Henry will play Saturday, but it appears to be trending in that direction. He was on pace for a second straight 2,000-yard season before suffering a foot injury Oct. 31, and his presence makes a huge difference for an offense that aims to win with the running game and play-action passing attack — and whose line has struggled in pass protection.

The Bengals’ defensive line had two key injuries in the win over the Raiders on Saturday. Tackle Larry Ogunjobi will miss the game against the Titans, while Trey Hendrickson is questionable with a concussion. A heavy dose of Henry, along with play-action passing to A.J. Brown and the newly healthy Julio Jones, could be a lot for Cincinnati to overcome.

*49ers at Packers (Saturday, 8:15p)

Can a banged-up Niners defense slow the Packers’ passing game?*
SF’s defense was excellent in the win over Dallas, but it did start to wear out down the stretch — which coincided with losing its two best defenders to injury in pass rusher Nick Bosa and linebacker Fred Warner. If both are able to play, this is a unit capable of at least limiting Aaron Rodgers, Davante Adams and the Packers’ passing attack. Rodgers should be able to identify favorable matchups against SF’s CBs, so the pass rush will need to be disruptive the way it was versus the Cowboys.

*Can the Packers stop Deebo Samuel?*
Much discussion of the 49ers’ offense revolves around QB Jimmy Garoppolo, who could be playing his final game in a SF uniform and will need to play a great game for his team to pull off another upset. That won’t be easy as he deals with thumb and shoulder injuries.

But the biggest difference-maker on the field might be Samuel. Coach Kyle Shanahan has deployed him as a dual threat pass-catcher and runner, and defenses haven’t been able to figure him out. He averaged 18.2 yds per catch and 6.2 yds per rush this season, with 14 total TDs. The 49ers will need to match the Packers’ big-play ability, and Samuel should play a key role.

*Rams at Buccaneers (Sunday, 3p)

Will injuries finally catch up to the TBay offense?*
They haven’t yet, as Tom Brady led an efficient attack in a decisive first-round win over the Eagles. But this week could be different, as the statuses of right tackle Tristan Wirfs and center Ryan Jensen are uncertain after both were injured against Philadelphia.

That’s a concern heading into a matchup with the Rams, who have the best interior rusher in the NFL in Aaron Donald and a former Super Bowl MVP in edge rusher Von Miller. Brady, who continues to play at an elite level, has overcome the absences of WR Chris Godwin and other weapons in recent weeks, but a banged-up OL might be more worrisome.

*Will Matthew Stafford rip apart the Bucs’ blitz?*
Stafford has been one of the best QBs against the blitz all season, and he destroyed the Cardinals’ blitz packages in Monday night’s blowout win. Bucs defensive coordinator Todd Bowles is one of the best in the NFL at drawing up blitzes, but he might opt to take a different approach against Stafford.

Either way, Stafford’s ability to avoid mistakes — which he did against Arizona but struggled with late in the regular season, such as the final vs the Niners — will be a huge factor in this one. Having RB Cam Akers back from a torn Achilles’ suffered in the preseason is a boost for the Rams.

*Bills at Chiefs (Sunday, 6:30p)

Can the Chiefs’ defense slow the resurgent Bills’ running game?*
Buffalo’s offense came under fire during the season for becoming too pass-heavy, but coordinator Brian Daboll fixed that down the stretch by going with a more balanced attack. A key component of that has been the running of QB Josh Allen, who played a phenomenal game Saturday night against the Patriots — including 66 rushing yds on six carries. The Chiefs’ defense has improved significantly since the start of the season, but it hasn’t been great against the run. It will need to contain Allen on the ground.

*What type of performance will we see from Patrick Mahomes?*
Mahomes has bounced back from his early-season struggles, although turnovers remain a mild concern after he threw an interception in the blowout of the Steelers, following his 13-pick regular season. But to keep pace with the Bills’ offense, which was unstoppable against the Patriots, Mahomes might need the type of dominating performance we’re used to seeing from him in recent seasons. That includes playing error-free against a Bills defense that is one of the best in the league.

Buffalo was 0-5 this season in games decided by seven points or fewer, so if the Chiefs can keep things close, they’ll have a good chance of earning the win.


----------



## Lethe200

A slightly different take from London Guardian US:

*NFL divisional round predictions: Bengals to upset No 1 seed Titans*
Eight teams remain after a brutal Super Wild Card Weekend. Which four teams will advance to the conference finals?
London Guardian U.S. 21 Jan 2022

OK, so the much ballyhooed Super Wild Card Weekend slate ended up being something of a bust. Of the six games, four ended up being blowouts, with only the Cincinnati Bengals’ win over the Las Vegas Raiders and the Dallas Cowboys’ epic choke-job against the San Francisco 49ers providing much drama. However, with the field culled down to eight, the divisional round traditionally ends up providing fans with the most exciting four games of the year. Here are our predictions for which teams will advance to the conference finals.

*Cincinnati Bengals at Tennessee Titans (Saturday, 4.30pm EST)
What the Bengals need to do to win: *At the risk of repeating ourselves, the Bengals’ hope of success lies in Joe Burrow. If Burrow can have another performance like the one against the Raiders last week, where he threw for two touchdowns (albeit one with an assist from an erroneous whistle) and amassed 244 yards, the Bengals could pull off something nearly unthinkable for them: a playoff winning streak.

*What the Titans need to do to win: *Rely heavily on their running game. Tennessee quarterback Ryan Tannehill has had a fine year, but the passing game is not their true strength. Plus, the Bengals’ defense has allowed a not-ideal 4.4 yards per rush this season, making it a crucial weakness for the Titans’ running back corps to exploit.

*Key player:* Derrick Henry, running back, Titans. While Henry has been out with a fractured foot since Week 8, he is one of the best players in the league when healthy. The question is how good he will be after his injury. Tennessee have proved they can win without him, going 6-3 in his absence, but the playoffs are a different beast and the Titans are at their most dangerous when Henry is barreling through hapless defenses.

*Prediction*: Bengals over Titans

*San Francisco 49ers at Green Bay Packers (Saturday, 8.15pm EST)
What the 49ers need to do to win: *Quarterback Jimmy Garoppolo, who is dealing with a strained shoulder, simply cannot afford to make the mistakes that nearly doomed his team against the Cowboys. During the win, he threw one potentially game-changing pick in the fourth quarter and was inches away from throwing a second. The 49ers got away with their blunders last week because the Cowboys were even sloppier, but the Green Bay Packers won’t be as forgiving.

*What the Packers need to do to win: *With Aaron Rodgers as their quarterback, the trick will be for the Green Bay defense to force the ailing Garoppolo into a throwing contest. The Packers should be able to score with ease – that’s not going to be the issue – but the 49ers are a great, well-rounded team that could very well keep pace. That is unless, as noted above, the Packers expose San Francisco’s weakness at the most important position in the entire sport.

*Key player:* Davante Adams, wide receiver, Green Bay Packers. Aaron Rodgers is going to be the league MVP for the second straight season, but let’s give some credit to his top receiver. Adams is a huge reason for Rodgers’ success, having put up 2,927 yards and scored 29 touchdowns combined over the past two seasons. If this weekend’s heavyweight matchup is Josh Allen v Patrick Mahomes, then Adams v Deebo Samuel will make one hell of an undercard.

*Prediction*: Packers over 49ers

*Los Angeles Rams at Tampa Bay Buccaneers (Sunday, 3.00pm EST)
What the Rams need to do to win: *Get a big game from quarterback Matthew Stafford. The Buccaneers have a great run defense but not the best luck in limiting the pass. Opposing quarterbacks have averaged a 65% completion rate against the Bucs this season. If Stafford can do his best to throw it to the players wearing Rams uniforms, not exactly his greatest attribute as a QB, he could put his team in line for a road victory.

*What the Buccaneers need to do to win: *Keep Tom Brady upright. If the offensive line doesn’t do its job, the Rams could stifle the mighty Tampa Bay offense. As great as Brady is, he’s still 44 years old and was never the most mobile quarterback in the league. He’s also missing most of his reliable targets, not counting Rob Gronkowski, so he might need an extra second or two to get the ball out of his hands.

*Key player: *Aaron Donald, defensive tackle, Rams. What Rodgers is to offense, Aaron Donald is to defense. The preseason favorite to win Defensive Player of the Year every year, he’s exactly the guy to disrupt Brady’s flow and stop Tampa Bay’s attempt at winning back-to-back Super Bowls.

*Prediction*: Buccaneers over Rams

*Buffalo Bills at Kansas City Chiefs (Sunday 6.00pm EST)
What the Bills need to do to win: *Score a touchdown on every drive again? In last week’s thorough humiliation of the New England Patriots, the Bills did just that if you don’t count the game-ending kneel down. They clearly don’t need any notes from a gameplay perspective but maybe the best advice they should heed is not to get too cocky after pitching a perfect game. The Patriots essentially folded against them last week and the Chiefs will do no such thing.

*What the Chiefs need to do to win: *The Chiefs defense must put together a clinic. Despite being much-improved from previous incarnations, Kansas City’s defense is still not entirely a known entity. It’s going to be a team effort on Sunday, because even if they stop the pass, Allen can just take the ball himself. He’s rushed for 60 yards in five of his last six games.

*Key player: *Josh Allen, quarterback, Bills. Josh Allen’s not entirely expected development from a promising but highly erratic younger passer to one of the most dangerous offensive threats in the game has been one of the league’s best storylines. Now comes the biggest challenge of his young career: winning a shoot-out against Patrick Mahomes during a road playoff game.

Can he pull it off? Well, that’s why they play the games … and it’s going to be glorious watching him try. This is the game of the weekend and possibly the entire NFL season.

*Prediction*: Chiefs over Bills


----------



## Feelslikefar

Obviously, I'm picking the Titans to win.
Glad that Henry will see the field, but our real strength is the head coach.

Going out on a limb and picking the 49ers over GB and the Bills in an upset.
Glad I still have some of my 'mad money' left to cement my picks.
( I got the 'eye roll' from the wife when I told her my picks, so that's always fun. )

Will be some good games no matter what happens.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200, Post 443 regarding the dismal play of the Dallas Cowboys.
The AM spots shows in Dallas are raising hell on how such an alleged great Dallas team could give a game away to the upstart 49's.

I have followed them since their inception in 1960, I used to cry, scream, whine at their inadequate performances.
The times they have put me in a melancholy state for months after the season was over are to numerous to mention.

I   swore no more, no more, but I always keep crawling back.

Dallas had the better team
They knew it
SF knew it
Sf came to play for sixty minutes
Dallas came to exhibit their BIG Plays, subdue these 49 upstarts

Mr. Dak (Dallas QB) was tight, tight, unable to hit is flashy receivers.
The Dallas defense could not stop the run
Dallas was unable to change their game plan, our big plays will silence these guys.
We don't need to stay with running the football
The 49's keep piling up the yards and the clock
Dallas continue to depend on their passing game

Penalties-honestly!

The last minute of the game was a horrid affair horrid, just  horrid

Hopefully, the Dallas coaching staff will watch the Evil Arron Rodgers dispatch the 49's, perhaps they
might learn how to alter their game play: 
 When you game plan is not working-Change It!


----------



## jerry old

Feelslikefar said:


> Obviously, I'm picking the Titans to wi


 I would like to go with your picks, but I've learned never to bet against
Mahomes
The Evil Aaron Rodgers  (The Cowboy Killer)
Mr. Brady. especially when the other Quarterback: Stafford is pron  to meltdowns
Burrows cannot dazzle you with his passes if (RB) Derrick Henry and other Titans will not let him have the ball.


----------



## Irwin

Here are the Guardian's picks:

Bengals over Titans​Packers over 49ers​Buccaneers over Rams​Chiefs over Bills​
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2022/jan/21/nfl-divisional-round-predictions-cncinnati-bengals

I picked the Rams and the Bills to emerge victorious. We shall see!


----------



## JustBonee

Just ready for the games to start !!   

...   thinking   Titans will win over Bengals,  but a lot depends on Henry    there.  
Packers and   Bucs - yes    ....   Rodgers  and   Brady will shine
 ... but   having a hard time deciding  on the Chiefs and  Bills   .... leaning  Bills,  but not sure why ....


----------



## Feelslikefar

I AM READY!


----------



## JustBonee

Always  loved Eddie George,  going back to his   Ohio State days!  

And that brings back sad   memories of his buddy  Steve McNair,   and that terrible tragedy.   Stayed with me a long time.


----------



## jerry old

Feelslikefar said:


> I AM READY!


You bet! TV, chips


----------



## PamfromTx

I've been waiting all week for the TBay Buccaneers.   Best of luck to them.  Don't hate me, please.  I've been following Tom Brady's career for YEARS.


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> I've been waiting all week for the TBay Buccaneers.   Best of luck to them.  Don't hate me, please.  I've been following Tom Brady's career for YEARS.



Probably Bill  Belichick  will be watching him  too..    ...


----------



## jerry old

Derick Henry was a non-factor in the game
The      Boy Wonder (Joe Burrows) with nine sacks still managed to get the job done.
Whatever, it was, it was an exciting game.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Good win for Cincy but they got to go back to the drawing board after the OL gave up 9 sacks.


----------



## Kaila

I feel bad for the great players and coaches on Tenn, and their fans....
Their defense was great. And those receivers, too.
What a way to lose the game.
And after earning the top seed, the bye week, and the home game. What a disappointment for many.

Cinn. Bengals fans, congrats to you.  The young QB and those 2 rookies, Chase and the kicker, are keepers!


----------



## Feelslikefar

One word:  Heartbreak
Great season Titans!
Hats off to the Bengals.

Now need the 49ers to pull one out...


----------



## JustBonee

Sorry @Feelslikefar    ....  will now  see what happens with the current game on.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Great game between Tennessee and Cincinnati. The interceptions killed Tennessee.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Happy that the wife's team won ( 49ers ) and I cheered them on.
After the field Goal, she looked over at me and said with a smile " At least *MY* Team's still in it..."
There'll be no living with her till the next 49er game!


----------



## Rah-Rah

A big 0-2 in today's predictions. 

I am now hoping the Rams can upset the Buccs tomorrow and am still sticking with the Bills.


----------



## Irwin

After all the mistakes by the 49ers, they still pulled off a win. I sincerely thought the Packers were better than them. Oh, well. After Rogers' vax fiasco, perhaps it was karma.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I watched the highlights late last night. I turned the sound off after 5 minutes of listening to dubbed crowd noise and the most hyper announcers I have ever heard. Then I could actually watch the football game. The Bengals seemed better to me in general, but the Titans are very strong defensively. The 49'ers are my team this time, so I was pretty disappointed with their "smooth" offense against a good GB defense. I thought GB outplayed them, especially the first half. When both games were decided in about the exact same way, that was a little surprising. I'm very glad the 49'ers won...and hope they WIN the championship. Looking forward to the highlights tonight on YouTube. ( No $ streaming service )
  Football has come a long way baby. From leather helmets to space age designer "made to fit" head gear.


----------



## Rah-Rah

With Green Bay losing in last evenings game, I originally had Tampa Bay winning today's game over the Rams. Now even though I still believe that Tampa Bay will win, I don't want that outcome. I think if they win they will along with Tom Brady once again be heading to the Superbowl and I do not want that. So I will be rooting for the Rams along with the Bills in the other game. 

I'd now like to see a Superbowl of the Bills and the Rams with the Bills winning it all.


----------



## PamfromTx

May the 'greatest' team continue to win!


----------



## Marie5656

*Not a fan..just follow Buffalo season. For those of you with teams still in the running..Break a leg

*


----------



## fmdog44

Rams are up on Tampa Bay early in the game. IF TB loses what with #12 do and what will the other #12 in Green Bay do after their loss?


----------



## Rah-Rah

fmdog44 said:


> Rams are up on Tampa Bay early in the game. IF TB loses what with #12 do and what will the other #12 in Green Bay do after their loss?


I think they will both be back.


----------



## jerry old

I've tried to watch all the playoff games, but I'm burnt out.
LA Rams defensive front four are just about the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Tampa Bay has cut the lead down to 2 touchdowns heading into the 4th quarter. Don't count out Tom Brady yet.


----------



## jerry old

Rah-Rah said:


> Tampa Bay has cut the lead down to 2 touchdowns heading into the 4th quarter. Don't count out Tom Brady yet.


The old man (Brady)  almost pulled it off-huh!


----------



## PamfromTx

What a game these guys gave us.


----------



## Rah-Rah

jerry old said:


> The old man (Brady)  almost pulled it off-huh!


He sure did.If it wasn't for a fantastic Stafford to Kupp play he probably would have.


----------



## Kaila

fmdog44 said:


> Rams are up on Tampa Bay early in the game. IF TB loses what with #12 do and what will the other #12 in Green Bay do after their loss?


They could still play each other in a consolation playground game?  
(Sorry, _I just couldn't resist giving a humorous, silly, ridiculous answer.)_


----------



## Rah-Rah

This game has to go down as one of the best games ever played.


----------



## jerry old

I never dreamed Buffalo could stay with KC.
I was looking forward to the Young Guns, Mahomes and Burrows aerial dual--now with overtime i don't know who is going to win.


----------



## Rah-Rah

jerry old said:


> I never dreamed Buffalo could stay with KC.
> I was looking forward to the Young Guns, Mahomes and Burrows aerial dual--now with overtime i don't know who is going to win.


Still rooting on Buffalo. I honestly think with the remaining teams whoever wins this game with win the Superbowl.


----------



## Kaila

Rah-Rah said:


> Still rooting on Buffalo. I honestly think with the remaining teams whoever wins this game with win the Superbowl.


You might be right.  But I think the Rams might, too.


----------



## jerry old

Josh Allen performed better that anyone could expect, what a game.
Mahomes is unreal.......
Where are my tranquilizers?

How can Buffalo amp down from a game like that?


----------



## Rah-Rah

Here is what I'd love to see for next week. Cincinnati over Kansas City. Probably not going to happen, but I can hope. I do feel the Rams will win a close one over the 49ers.


----------



## Don M.

WOW!!!  I just watched the Chiefs beat Buffalo in overtime!  This will have to go down as one of the best games in recent years.  Both teams put on an excellent performance, and it all boiled down to the Chiefs winning the Coin Toss.  I was on the edge of my seat for most of the game.


----------



## PamfromTx

What a game!   Those football plays!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

The NFL and TV broadcasters must be licking their chops. What a weekend! Four nail biters that kept the fans to the last second.

ETA: The secondaries on all 4 teams today played embarrassing football.


----------



## garyt1957

Rams and Chiefs will win in a walk next week


----------



## Rah-Rah

garyt1957 said:


> Rams and Chiefs will win in a walk next week


You are probably correct about the wins, but I am not sure in a walk.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

garyt1957 said:


> Rams and Chiefs will win in a walk next week


Don't talk too fast. The 49ers will definitely have something to say about that walking. Plus, the Niners will have more fans at SoFi than the Rams.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

"Do not argue the point: That Chiefs-Bills game was the greatest NFL game every played. Twenty-five points in the final two minutes to force overtime. But before that, it was as tense a postseason game as you’ll find, starring two of the most uniquely talented players the sport has ever seen, as two defenses hung in with good game plans until the unbelievable crescendo."

https://www.si.com/nfl/2022/01/23/nfl-playoffs-takeaways-analysis-divisional-round


----------



## Irwin

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> "Do not argue the point: That Chiefs-Bills game was the greatest NFL game every played. Twenty-five points in the final two minutes to force overtime. But before that, it was as tense a postseason game as you’ll find, starring two of the most uniquely talented players the sport has ever seen, as two defenses hung in with good game plans until the unbelievable crescendo."
> 
> https://www.si.com/nfl/2022/01/23/nfl-playoffs-takeaways-analysis-divisional-round


The Buffs need to learn how to tackle. WTF?

It's kind of sad that it was won by a flip of a coin. The winner of the coin flip was going to win, so that's kind of a crappy way to decide a playoff game. They should play an entire additional quarter to decide the winner.


----------



## JustBonee

Last weekend was Wild Card weekend ....   this past weekend was  Wild .. WILD   Weekend!

All the games played  this weekend  were unbelievable ....    Just glad I wasn't betting on any of them ...


----------



## JustBonee

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Don't talk too fast. The 49ers will definitely have something to say about that walking. *Plus, the Niners will have more fans at SoFi than the Rams.*



They are planning to fix that problem ....  only zip codes in LA area can buy tickets  for that game.  

I'm sure that won't stop  the diehards, as there is always a way around the rules.


_The Rams hadn’t even assured their presence in the NFC Championship Game before making an announcement intended to keep 49ers fans from packing SoFi Stadium for the second time in three weeks._

_Ticketmaster, the NFL’s ticketing site, posted that “public sales to the (NFC Championship) game at SoFi Stadium in Inglewood, CA will be restricted to residents of the Greater Los Angeles region. Residency will be based on credit card billing address at checkout.”_

https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.c...ing-to-keep-49ers-fans-out-of-sofi-this-week/


----------



## moviequeen1

I did not watch Bills/Chiefs game but what I'm hearing many thought that was the Super Bowl,too bad one team had to lose
If it helps to ease the pain for die hard Bills fans, the QB they despise the most Tom Brady and Tampa Bay Bucs lost too


----------



## Lawrence00

No dominant force with those 8 playoff teams. No one sided victories this weekend. So it's gonna be who earns it of the final four.


----------



## JustBonee

Lawrence00 said:


> No dominant force with those 8 playoff teams. No one sided victories this weekend. So it's gonna be who earns it of the final four.




After all the insanity  with these  games,     sure hope the Super Bowl doesn't turn out to be a dud.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> After all the insanity  with these  games,     sure hope the Super Bowl doesn't turn out to be a dud.


  good comment!  I hadn't thought of that possibility! 

The past 3 weekends of games, had a lot of surprises and upsets, and this one Sat/Sun proved to be more interesting than I thought they would be, for sure,
_so that idea is within the range of possibility....
But we'll hope not!_


----------



## JimBob1952

I don't have a dog in any of the upcoming fights.  I'm rooting for the Rams only because I like Matthew Stafford and feel like he got a raw deal playing for Detroit all those years.  Plus Odell Beckham Jr., although a bit eccentric, is one of my favorite players and is currently en fuego.  Plus I like the whole Cooper Kupp story. 

So, go Rams!


----------



## Don M.

I'll be watching the ESPN TV schedule over the next few days, to see a rebroadcast of the Chiefs/Bills game.  Things moved so rapidly during the last quarter/OT of that game that I would like to see it all over again.  I just hope the Chiefs "luck" holds for the remainder of this season.


----------



## Irwin

I was one for four in my picks over the weekend. Good thing I'm not a gambling man.


----------



## JustBonee

One for the books  ...... from  NFL.com  ...


*We just bore witness to the greatest weekend in NFL playoff history.

Remember a week ago, when most were lamenting the lopsided nature of Super Wild Card Weekend? 
The Wild Card Round suffered so we could get the most entertaining weekend in football history with four thrillers.

All four Divisional Round games were won with no time remaining in regulation or in overtime, the most such finishes in an entire postseason in NFL history, according to NFL Research.*

_*The four Divisional Round games were decided by a combined total of 15 points, for an average margin of victory of 3.8 points per game, the lowest average margin of victory in NFL playoff history in a round with at least four games.*_


----------



## Irwin

This was the first time in my life that I watched four games all the way through over the course of a weekend. Every game was a nail-biter, with the exception of maybe the 49ers/Packers game which didn't have much action due to the bitter cold. Next Sunday's games should be good as well.


----------



## Lethe200

*Chiefs vs Bills: did we just witness the greatest two minutes in NFL history?*
Patrick Mahomes leaves the field after his triumphant performance for the Kansas City Chiefs against the Buffalo Bills
London Guardian U.S. 24 Jan 2022

Moments after Josh Allen’s 19-yard strike to Gabriel Davis deep in the fourth quarter, television crews cut to the quarterback’s family celebrating in a box at Arrowhead. The Bills led 36-33 and the champagne was about to be popped. Tears of joy streamed down Joel Allen’s face as he watched his son, who was having a perfect postseason, punch his ticket to the AFC Championship.

Or so we thought.

Then the Allen family had to sit through the most excruciating 13 seconds of their lives. CBS’s Tony Romo actually joked about the improbability of what was to come, “What can Patrick Mahomes do with 13 seconds left? Probably nothing. [Pause] But maybe something …”

Maybe something was right because thanks to his immense skill and Buffalo’s inexplicably bad prevent defense, Mahomes had two quick completions, the first a 19-yard pass to Tyreek Hill, followed by a 25-yard dart to Travis Kelce. In marched Chiefs kicker Harrison Butker to knock through a 49-yard field goal with no time in regulation remaining. 36-36.

Buffalo fans were stunned. Arrowhead was deafening. Kelce later explained how he and his quarterback freestyled on the completion: “I told [Mahomes] I’m probably not going to run the route that’s called and I was going to run to the open area. And in his cadence he was yelling to me, ‘Do it! Do it!”

Again, the Bills coaching staff are going to have a lot of regrets when they evaluate film of those final 13 seconds. And Bills fans will wonder why the team didn’t try a squib kick after scoring their final touchdown, something that would have taken vital seconds off the clock (instead, Tyler Bass’s touchback saved the Chiefs valuable time).

Butker’s field goal was the culmination of perhaps the most exhilarating two minutes the NFL has ever produced. Yes, there were bad defensive calls from both teams. But above all, it was Allen and Mahomes showing every inch of their talent and heart, the best vs the best.

In the two-minute span, there were three lead changes and a tie. Twenty-five points scored. The quarterbacks combined for 221 passing yards and three touchdowns in the same period. Bills wideout Gabriel Davis, until Sunday barely known outside Buffalo, became a household name – he finished the game with 201 receiving yards and four touchdowns, an NFL postseason record. Mahomes made magical throws from every angle. Allen did the same and picked up a litany of first downs using his legs.

Mahomes vs Allen is now the most compelling quarterback rivalry in football and will be for years to come. Allen finished the day with 329 passing yards and four touchdowns, Mahomes with 378 passing yards and three touchdowns. Neither quarterback threw an interception. But it will be those final moments that will define this epic duel.

*To recap a two-minute span like no other:*

1:54 remaining. Allen to Davis on a 27-yard touchdown (two-point conversion is good): Bills 29-26 Chiefs
1:02 remaining. Mahomes to Tyreek Hill on a 64-yard touchdown (extra point good): Bills 29-33 Chiefs
13 seconds remaining. Allen to Davis on a 19-yard touchdown (extra point good): Bills 36-33 Chiefs
0:00 remaining. Butker’s 49-yard field goal is good. Bills 36-36 Chiefs
Then there was overtime. If we learned anything from the final two minutes of regulation it was that the winner of the coin toss was marching down the field and winning the game. Kansas City got the ball and lo and behold, Mahomes led his teammates against an exhausted Bills defense, found Kelce in the end zone and voila, the Chiefs will host the AFC Championship for the fourth consecutive year.

The NFL overtime rules, under which the team that receive the ball can win with a touchdown, will be under much scrutiny this offseason. It was a travesty to deprive Allen the opportunity to match Mahomes point for point just because a coin landed on the wrong side for the Bills. But that’s a debate for another day. For now we should sit back and thank the football gods for a phenomenal divisional weekend topped off by a Bills-Chiefs classic. How much longer do we have to wait for these two powerhouses – and these two brilliant quarterbacks – to meet in the playoffs again?

*MVP of the week*
Matthew Stafford, quarterback, Los Angeles Rams. OK, this should be a joint one for Mahomes and Allen but it would be a shame not to discuss Sunday’s earlier game. Sean McVay wasn’t going down without a fight. The tide had taken a drastic turn for the Rams, who had let a 27-3 lead evaporate in the second half against Tom Brady and the Buccaneers. McVay’s playcalling was timid. There were fumbles and a high snap that went awry. Meanwhile, Brady was doing what he’s done so often. He was laser-focused on destroying the soul of his opponent.

But with 35 seconds remaining, McVay wasn’t messing around. He dialled up consecutive Stafford passes to Cooper Kupp, first a 20-yarder followed by the nail-in-the-coffin, a perfectly placed 44-yard strike to Cupp who had blown by safety Antoine Winfield. Gay knocked through the 30-yarder to send Los Angeles back home to host the NFC Championship. Stafford, who was almost flawless in the first half, threw for 366 yards, knocked off the Super Bowl champs, and is headed back to LA where his team will host the NFC Championship against the 49ers.

*Quote of the week*
_“Lots of decisions to be made. I don’t want to be part of a rebuild if I’m going to keep playing” – Aaron Rodgers following Green Bay’s 13-10 loss to San Francisco._

Rodgers’ season may have abruptly ended but that doesn’t mean we’ll get a break from nonstop chatter about where he goes from here. Rodgers has his ticket out of Green Bay in the form of a restructured deal last summer that saves the team $20m if he’s traded before June 2022. The Packers are about to be $44m over the salary cap, leaving the future of many key players – including Davante Adams who will be a free agent and command a massive paycheck – in doubt. 

Despite the off-the-field distractions this season, Rodgers is still an elite quarterback whose departure would command high draft picks at the very least, and put the Packers in a strong position to rebuild. (Not to mention a notable reduction in stress.) But there’s also a disparity in success between the regular and postseason versions of Rodgers. That the 38-year-old Rodgers has only played in one Super Bowl at this point in his career is underachieving at its finest, from both the player and his team. Perhaps he’ll have better luck in Pittsburgh, Denver or New Orleans.

*Video of the week*
What an authentic moment of joy between Robbie Gould and Jimmy Garoppolo following the 49ers’ dramatic win at a snow-covered Lambeau Field. In the video, captured by NFL Network reporter Stacey Dales, Garoppolo called Gould “a ******* legend”. Hard to argue with the quarterback’s assessment given that Gould is now 20-for-20 on field goals in the postseason, including Saturday’s game-winner. Garoppolo also let out an audible curse directed at the Packers. The emotions were perhaps not surprising from a quarterback raised in Illinois and a kicker who played 11 seasons in Chicago:
https://twitter.com/StaceyDales/status/

*Stat of the week*
9. The Tennessee Titans pass rush was ready for its close-up, *sacking Joe Burrow nine times*. Defensive end Jeffery Simmons was unstoppable, collecting three sacks. Yet the Titans still lost 19-16. Racking up nine sacks in a playoff game and still losing is not an easy feat; in fact, the Titans are the first team since the 1970 merger to earn the honor. But when Ryan Tannehill throws an interception on his first pass of the game, his first of the second half, and his last of the season, it’s a scenario that starts making more sense.

The Bengals weren’t exactly offensive juggernauts but the final 32 seconds was a masterclass in clutch. A Logan Wilson interception. A 19-yard pass from Burrow to Ja’Marr Chase that set up the game-winning field goal. Evan McPherson nailing the 52-yarder. It’s on to the AFC Championship for Cincinnati.

*Elsewhere around the league*
* Tom Brady’s future will now take centerstage after an ESPN report suggested the 44-year-old is mulling his future. Brady was non-committal when asked about his future following the Bucs’ loss to the Rams on Sunday: “I haven’t put a lot of thought into it. I’ll just take it day by day. And we’ll see.”

* Bengals defensive tackle DJ Reader had a spectacular performance shutting down Derrick Henry and the Titans rushing game all day. When he wasn’t creating space for the linebackers, he was making tackles of his own. After the game, Reader spoke about a recurring theme for his team whose motto has been Why Not Us. “We’ve been getting slept on the whole year. It’s something we take pride for in this locker room. We take it as disrespect every time.”

* When San Francisco beat the Rams in a Week 18 thriller, SoFi Stadium in Southern CA looked and sounded like a 49ers home game. The Rams are trying to prevent a repeat in the NFC Championship game by restricting ticket sales. I’m sure no one will figure out a workaround (/snark).


----------



## jerry old

Disgusted that last minute field goals can decide the winner of a game.
Irwin points out how unfair overtime is to the losing team-Buffalo never had an opportunity to answer the Chief's touchdown, that is just not fair.
Given that, this weekend exhibited amazing football games.


----------



## Rah-Rah

jerry old said:


> Disgusted that last minute field goals can decide the winner of a game.
> Irwin points out how unfair overtime is to the losing team-Buffalo never had an opportunity to answer the Chief's touchdown, that is just not fair.
> Given that, this weekend exhibited amazing football games.


The Field Goals I can totally understand as that is the way the team managed the game and they got the job done. The overtime situation is messed up. It seems like each team should get a shot to have the ball regardless of what the previous team does.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

jerry old said:


> Disgusted that last minute field goals can decide the winner of a game.
> Irwin points out how unfair overtime is to the losing team-Buffalo never had an opportunity to answer the Chief's touchdown, that is just not fair.
> Given that, this weekend exhibited amazing football games.


Do you place any blame on Buffalo? Each team already knew about the overtime rules. With 13 seconds left, Buffalo could have squibbed the kickoff knocking crucial seconds off the clock. Furthermore, why couldn't the #1 defense, especially the secondary, not come up with a stop?

ETA: That same #1 defense could have made a stop on the insane 64 yard touchdown run by Tyreke Hill.


----------



## jerry old

Okay, we saw an Aerial Battle between Chiefs and Bills, Now we have two slinging quarterbacks scheduled for next weekend.
Mahones (Chiefs) and Burrows (Bengals) can light up a scoreboard.
Mark these two guys, we'll be seeing them a long time (if their front offices continiue to provide them with a supporting cast.)


----------



## Rah-Rah

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Do you place any blame on Buffalo? Each team already knew about the overtime rules. With 13 seconds left, Buffalo could have squibbed the kickoff knocking crucial seconds off the clock. Furthermore, why couldn't the #1 defense, especially the secondary, not come up with a stop?


That was the crucial mistake of the game for Buffalo. Kicking a hard ground ball up the middle pretty much forcing someone on Kansas City to field the ball and run at least a few seconds of the clock. I am not going to say they still would not have gotten into Field Goal range because at that point so many crazy things had already happened, but the chances would have been less.


----------



## jerry old

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Do you place any blame on Buffalo? Each team already knew about the overtime rules. With 13 seconds left, Buffalo could have squibbed the kickoff knocking crucial seconds off the clock. Furthermore, why couldn't the #1 defense, especially the secondary, not come up with a stop?


I don't think i would have attempted anything dangerous with 13 seconds to go, others would.
The way Josh Allen was matching Mahones 'score, for  score,' that was a surprise!


----------



## garyt1957

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Don't talk too fast. The 49ers will definitely have something to say about that walking.


Yes, they'll say "ouch" as they will the ones being walked on. Jimmy G can't hold up in a big game. The extreme cold actually helped SF last week. Not totally sold on Stafford yet, but he's better than Jimmy G.


----------



## garyt1957

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Do you place any blame on Buffalo? Each team already knew about the overtime rules. With 13 seconds left, Buffalo could have squibbed the kickoff knocking crucial seconds off the clock. Furthermore, why couldn't the #1 defense, especially the secondary, not come up with a stop?
> 
> ETA: That same #1 defense could have made a stop on the insane 64 yard touchdown run by Tyreke Hill.


 I would have squibbed it but 13 seconds isn't much. Sometimes those squibs end up at the 40 yard line. Thye probably figured they'd eliminate the return and take their chances from the 25 with 13 seconds.


----------



## Don M.

ESPN is rebroadcasting the Chiefs/Bills game....I'm watching...waiting for the last couple of minutes of this game which was Awesome.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> ESPN is rebroadcasting the Chiefs/Bills game....I'm watching...waiting for the last couple of minutes of this game which was Awesome.


I watched it again on YouTube.. 

Click on the " Watch on Youtube"banner..

.


----------



## Lethe200

*The NFL’s best weekend ever shows us why we can’t look away*
Washington Post by Adam Kilgore 24Jan2022

The NFL so often punishes its followers for their devotion. Its owners have plundered cities for new stadiums and effectively blackballed a Super Bowl quarterback for protesting police violence. The sport brutalizes its players. The league is withholding the details of an investigation into a culture of ****** harassment within the Washington franchise. It owns a shameful history of equitable hiring for Black coaches. It dares you to love it.

And along comes a weekend such as this one. Though it may not offer moral assurance, it provides clarity for why the bargain is struck. The games deliver. They just do, undeniably. If you can brook the behavior of the billionaires in the suites and the suits in the league office, the players and coaches on the field will redeem and obscure it all. They will leave you emitting noises you did not know you could make. They will spur you to send text messages composed only of exclamation points. They will make you forget how long you’ve been grabbing your own hair. They will give you a feeling you remember forever.

The four playoff games of the divisional round created perhaps the greatest weekend in the league’s 102-year history. They stretched imagination, then surpassed it. From Joe Burrow’s cool Saturday afternoon through the ballistic duel between Josh Allen and Patrick Mahomes on Sunday night, all four were decided when the final play broke a tie score. Three included a change of possession in the final minute of regulation.

It was an exhilarating, exhausting 36-hour smorgasbord. Snow swirled over Lambeau Field. Tom Brady deleted a three-touchdown deficit with a bloodied lip. The Kansas City Chiefs lost the lead with 13 seconds left, then won. Four times, a football flew toward the goal posts as the clock hit zero, seasons and legacies hanging with it in the frigid air. Four times, it sailed through.

The weekend culminated with a game that had people wondering whether it was the greatest game ever played — and wondering with less doubt whether Allen and Mahomes had produced the greatest quarterbacking display ever. *The Chiefs’ 42-36 overtime victory *determined Kansas City will advance to the next round and that if aliens land and challenge us to a football game, Mahomes gets to be the quarterback.

In a rematch of last year’s AFC championship game, Allen and Mahomes traded laser beam throws and ingenious scrambles all evening. Every little boy in America dreams of playing quarterback, and nobody can play it like them. Not even their most gifted peers can match Allen’s physical force or Mahomes’s plucky inventiveness. At ages 25 and 26, they are the present and future of the league.

At the end, their duel turned delirious. Trying to lead the Bills to their first Super Bowl since the 1993 season, Allen rifled a touchdown pass on fourth and 13, the last gasp of a 17-play drive that pushed the Bills ahead 29-26 with 1:54 left. Trying to make his third consecutive Super Bowl, Mahomes answered with a 64-yard touchdown pass to Tyreek Hill, and the Chiefs suddenly led 33-29 with 1:02 left. Allen rushed the Bills downfield and slung a 19-yard touchdown pass to Gabriel Davis — Davis’s fourth of the day — with 13 seconds left. Against any other quarterback, maybe on any other day, Buffalo could exhale and exult.

“When it’s grim,” Coach Andy Reid told Mahomes on the sideline, “be the grim reaper.”

Mahomes zipped two passes into soft coverage and covered 44 yards in 10 seconds. Kicker Harrison Butker was true from 49 yards. The teams had scored 25 points in the final two minutes of regulation. The Chiefs won the coin toss and marched for an inevitable touchdown, thwarting another Bills dream season, reigniting discussion about the NFL’s overtime rules and launching a grand rivalry.

“We’re going to play this team a lot of times in games like this,” Mahomes said afterward.

In the AFC championship game, the Chiefs will face *the Cincinnati Bengals, who began the weekend with their own thrills. *The Bengals lived in the NFL wilderness for decades, and then they drafted Burrow. He led them to their first playoff victory since 1991 last week. On Saturday, linebacker Logan Wilson intercepted Tennessee Titans quarterback Ryan Tannehill’s pass with 20 seconds left. Burrow feathered a sideline pass to rookie Ja’Marr Chase, with whom he won a national championship at LSU, and set up rookie kicker Evan McPherson from 52 yards.

“Looks like we’re going to the AFC championship,” McPherson told backup quarterback Brandon Allen — before the kick. He drilled it down the middle, his fourth field goal of the day and his second from beyond 50 yards.

The upstart Bengals yielded *Saturday night to the blue blood 49ers and Packers. *The temperature in Green Bay lurched toward zero. Aaron Rodgers, the most skilled quarterback of his era, likely to claim his fourth MVP award next month, took the field in search of his first Super Bowl appearance since 2011. With his top-seeded Packers, Rodgers had another opportunity to match his playoff record to his ability.

The Packers stormed down for an opening touchdown, then bogged down. Late in the fourth quarter, Jordan Willis thrust his long left arm over Green Bay’s overmatched long snapper and blocked a punt. Talanoa Hufanga looked into the sky like a kid catching snowflakes on his tongue, found the ball and scooted into the end zone to tie the score. Jimmy Garoppolo, the quarterback whose team traded up to draft his replacement, recovered from an array of baffling, dangerous throws and led one final drive for a field goal. 49ers 13, Packers 10.

Rodgers had long ago made himself a central character of this NFL season. He started the year in open rebellion of Green Bay management, having agitated for a trade in the spring. A positive coronavirus test revealed Rodgers had misled the public when he had claimed over the summer to be “immunized” when he was not vaccinated. He cast himself as an independent thinker, even as he spouted misinformation. In an interview two days before the game with ESPN’s Kevin Van Valkenburg, Rodgers called the Biden administration “fake.” For a swath of viewers, Rodgers’s downfall provided schadenfreude and a million easy jokes on Twitter.

Just prior to *the Rams vs Buccaneers game on Sunday morning*, reports surfaced that Brady was mulling retirement at age 44 after winning seven Super Bowls, including last year’s. The Rams’ pass rush added a check mark to the “retire” column. Brady’s Buccaneers fell behind 27-3 early in the third quarter. A furious comeback tied the score with 42 seconds left. Rams quarterback Matthew Stafford, acquired in an offseason trade, heaved a deep pass to Cooper Kupp, sprinted 50 yards downfield and spiked the ball with four seconds left — remarkably, the same amount of time left when McPherson and San Francisco’s Robbie Gould trotted on with the score tied the day before. Matt Gay made it three walk-offs. And that was a prelude to Sunday night's Niners-Packers game.

The quartet of games provided everything the NFL can. You could gawk in awe. You could bask in victory or agonize over loss. You could debate whether Buffalo should have kept the ball in play when the Bills kicked off with 13 seconds left. You could complain about the officiating. You will think about so many moments for so long.

The NFL will continue apace, two more games next weekend, then the spectacle of the Super Bowl. So much around the game can make fans wince, but the game itself remains mesmerizing. The players are so spectacular, so advanced at their craft, so capable of producing drama. We will come back next week. The games will not let us look away.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

*Viewership up!*

Patrick Mahomes and Josh Allen put on a show, and the National Football League benefited with its most-watched divisional playoff game in five years.

The Kansas City Chiefs’ 42-36 overtime win against the Buffalo Bills averaged 42.7 million viewers on Sunday, ViacomCBS reported. The network said the contest peaked with 51.6 million viewers. The Chiefs-Bills game produced one of the most memorable and drama-filled playoff endings in NFL history.

CBS Sports’ telecast was the most-watched divisional postseason game on any network since 2017. That year, the Green Bay Packers beat the Dallas Cowboys in January and averaged 48.5 million viewers.

Sunday’s contest was also up 18% compared to last year’s comparable game between the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and New Orleans Saints. That game averaged 36.3 million viewers. The Chiefs-Bills game also surpassed CBS Sports’ peak from its wild card showing between the San Francisco 49ers and Cowboys on Jan. 16. That contest peaked at 50.2 million viewers.

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/01/25/nfl...lion-people-watch-chiefs-win-over-bills-.html


----------



## jerry old

I am fully aware that the NFL is made up billionaires that have zero in common with the NFL fans.
I promise I will do better each year by boycotting the NFL.

Like everyone else, I'm sucked in by the boredom  of my life, watching these millionaire players (more to be added as P.S.)

In 1966. ALL Pro Tackle  Alex Karas with the Detroit Lions was making 18K per year.
The Lions practice field was at a city park, the vendors were independents guys in pickups that drove to park and hawked
their wears

(Goggle tells me 6k was NFL minimum in 50's, 9K in 60's 
the AFC amd NFC wars in the 70's and 80's made the physically gifted kids millionaires...
You watch football, your looking at greed.)


----------



## Feelslikefar

I try to do my part by avoiding the imported beer and sticking to domestic when I visit Nissan stadium.
Sometimes I have a hotdog instead of the pull pork sandwich.
The owners will just have to buy the 'Bargain' brands sometimes, due to getting less from me...


----------



## Rah-Rah

My husband is an Anesthesiologist and that is suppose to be one of the top paying jobs in the world. In comparison to these athletes and celebrities he makes little compared to them. You then can also compare the sort of job that my husband does compared to an athlete or actor/actress. Now I am not saying an athlete does not have talent or does not put in hard work because they definitely do and they entertain a lot of people, but they get paid to play a game. The same could be said for celebrities who get paid to entertain. There is a lot of talent in that for sure and I couldn't do it, but my husband is part of a team that saves lives everyday. I don't see the comparison in that at all.


----------



## Lethe200

This was just reported, a real shock. I thought Payton deserved his suspension for Bountygate, but no denying he made the Saints a respectable football team at last (remember photos of fans wearing paper bags over their heads labeled "Aints"?). 

He was definitely right in changing the rules on pass interference. The Saints were peaking in 2019 playoffs and had both the offense and defense to get to, and win, the SB. That uncalled pass interference play was robbery against the Saints, pure and simple. One of the most blatant fouls ever, with the cameras right on it. Even the TV announcers were aghast.

*Saints’ Super Bowl Coach Who Fought NFL Rules Steps Down*
Sean Payton was the most successful coach in the New Orleans Saints’ franchise history, but he drew rebuke from the league over targeted tackling and fought the NFL on rules.
NY Times Jan. 25, 2022

New Orleans Saints head coach Sean Payton, who led the team to its only Super Bowl title and, with QB Drew Brees, created one of the NFL’s most successful tandems, announced his retirement in a news conference on Tuesday.

Payton’s 16-year run with the Saints will be remembered for all the winning — 152 games for a .631 winning percentage, the fifth-highest among current coaches and a high-water mark for a historically moribund franchise — but also his pugnacious attitude toward the league and the rules governing the way the game is officiated.

Payton was suspended without pay for the 2012 season for his role in a scheme to pay players who hurt opponents and knocked them out of games, a scandal that became known as Bountygate. It was the first time the NFL had suspended a coach, and it cost Payton more than $7 million, while the team was fined $500,000 and lost two second-round draft picks.

Payton, 58, also butted heads with the league in 2019 after the Saints lost the N.F.C. championship game, in part because the referees failed to call what appeared to be defensive pass interference on Rams cornerback Nickell Robey-Coleman. That off-season, Payton successfully lobbied other teams to make pass interference a reviewable play.

He had been a member of the league’s competition committee, which reviews rules, technology, game-day operations and player protection, since 2017, but he stepped down from the group this season.

Payton made eight trips to the postseason, compiling a 9-8 record, including a victory over the Indianapolis Colts in the Super Bowl in the 2009 season. His departure adds the Saints to the list, now nine franchises long, of teams searching for new head coaches. Most of the other teams fired their coaches weeks ago, giving them a head start on interviewing replacements.

According to NFL Network, the Saints’ defensive coordinator, Dennis Allen, is the leading candidate to take over for Payton, and Aaron Glenn, the defensive coordinator for the Lions who coached in New Orleans under Payton from 2016 to 2020, may also be interviewed.

Payton’s departure, which comes a year after Brees’s retirement, throws into flux the balance of power in the N.F.C. South, which the Saints have dominated for years. The future of QB Tom Brady’s tenure with the TBay Buccaneers only adds to the uncertainty.

It is unclear whether Payton is retiring from coaching, or if he is taking time off before finding another assignment. Payton’s name has been floated as a potential coach of the Dallas Cowboys, for whom he was an assistant head coach and QBs coach from 2003 to 2005, when Bill Parcells led the team.

“I don’t know what’s next,” Payton said, addressing his future. “I don’t like the word retirement. I still have a vision for doing things in football, and I’ll be honest, it might be in coaching. It might be, but it’s not where my heart is right now.” Payton said he would be staying in the New Orleans area.

Payton’s departure leaves a big hole to fill for the team’s owner, Gayle Benson. Payton called the offensive plays on the sideline and was involved in nearly every aspect of the team’s football operations, working closely with General Manager Mickey Loomis and Dennis Lauscha, the president of both the Saints and the N.B.A.’s Pelicans.

Payton helped turn around a largely moribund franchise that had only seven winning seasons before he took over as coach in 2006, the same year that Brees arrived as a free agent from the San Diego Chargers, and a year after New Orleans was devastated by Hurricane Katrina.

“We took a chance on Drew at the time because we weren’t going to win any jump balls,” Payton said. “In other words, we had to be overly aggressive.”

Brees immediately became the centerpiece of the team and reeled off 12 consecutive seasons with 4,000 or more passing yds. He and Payton won 10 games and made the postseason in their first year together, and by 2009, after recording a 13-3 record in the regular season, won the team’s first and only Super Bowl title, which became symbolic of the city’s recovery.

With Brees gone, the Saints were not nearly as explosive this season, finishing 9-8 and failing to make the playoffs. Because of injuries, Payton was forced to use four different QBs, who collectively could not muster the statistics that Brees compiled even in his weakest years.


----------



## Kaila

Wow, @Lethe200 
Thanks for posting about this!  It does seem surprising.  I guess he must want a change of some sort.  He will surely have many options.


----------



## jerry old

If Jerry Jones has any brains -he will hire Payton.
Payton probably wants a year or so off from coaching, no matter-wait with you bags of money Mr. Jones.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Working in the media would certainly be a lot easier than running a football team.

"Sean Payton has stepped down as head coach of the New Orleans Saints and he’s immediately the most sought-after target not just for NFL teams searching for a head coach but for the sports media world.

According to Front Office Sports, Fox Sports is targeting the former Saints coach as a candidate to succeed Troy Aikman should Aikman leave Fox Sports for Amazon to cover ‘Thursday Night Football’

If Payton were to take a job at television, he will have many suitors including FOX Sports, NBC, ESPN, CBS and even Amazon could be gunning for his services."

https://dailysnark.com/2022/01/25/r...an-payton-to-potentially-replace-troy-aikman/


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Rah-Rah said:


> My husband is an Anesthesiologist and that is suppose to be one of the top paying jobs in the world. In comparison to these athletes and celebrities he makes little compared to them. You then can also compare the sort of job that my husband does compared to an athlete or actor/actress. Now I am not saying an athlete does not have talent or does not put in hard work because they definitely do and they entertain a lot of people, but they get paid to play a game. The same could be said for celebrities who get paid to entertain. There is a lot of talent in that for sure and I couldn't do it, but my husband is part of a team that saves lives everyday. I don't see the comparison in that at all.


Speaking of comparison's, Alabama's coach Nick Saban makes something like $11 million a year (not including endorsements which would be higher). That makes him the highest paid state employee. I would bet that they are many in Tide Nation that would say he is more important that a doctor or an engineer. (smile)


----------



## Rah-Rah

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Speaking of comparison's, Alabama's coach Nick Saban makes something like $11 million a year (not including endorsements which would be higher). That makes him the highest paid state employee. I would bet that they are many in Tide Nation that would say he is more important that a doctor or an engineer. (smile)


Being a College Coach probably takes a lot of work. Not just what you see on game day, but all the practices and game planning, but also recruiting as well. It is not an easy job for sure, but 11 million dollars a year is outrageous.


----------



## Lethe200

Finally got around to doing some editing on the full playoff games summaries. Due to the length, I will post each of the four games separately. Just finished the two Sat games, and will hopefully post the two Sunday game summaries tomorrow.
=======

*2nd Round Playoffs–Saturday*
NYT, MSN.com, WashPost, SB Nation Jan 26, 2022

*Bengals 19, Titans 16*
The Cincinnati Bengals last week broke their 31-year playoff drought with a young, explosive offense. The #4-seeded Bengals shocked top-seeded Tennessee Titans, when rookie Evan McPherson kicked his fourth and final FG Saturday, a 52-yarder, as time expired.

The Bengals will face the Chiefs in KC for the AFC championship. QB Joe Burrow, 25, in just his second NFL season, will go up against Patrick Mahomes, 26, of KC. Despite the minor age difference, Mahomes will be in his fourth straight AFC championship game.

Overcoming nine sacks from his porous OL, Burrow threw for 348 yds on 28 of 37 passing with one interception. The Titans became the fifth team to notch nine sacks in playoff game, joining KC (1994), the Browns (1987), the 49ers (1985) and Bills (1967). His counterpart on Saturday, Titan QB Ryan Tannehill, suffered just one sack, but was doomed by throwing three interceptions, all at crucial times. The final pick was most important as it came with just 20 seconds remaining.

Burrow was fabulous when he had time to spot his fleet-footed receivers, completing 28 of 37 passes for 348 yds with a 76% completion rate. The Titans blanketed Ja’Marr Chase, who still managed to haul in five passes for 109 yds. Receiver Tee Higgins and TE C.J. Uzomah each had seven receptions.

t wasn’t the prettiest performance by the Bengals’ signal-caller, but probably the gutsiest. The Titans got not only nine sacks but also 13+ total QB hits – unacceptable numbers that veer into the luckless Andrew Luck territory. Ja’Marr Chase had 109 receiving yds, becoming the first rookie WR to log 100-yard receiving games in his first two postseason games. There was great kicking by rookie kicker Evan McPherson: he’s 8-for-8 in the team’s two postseason wins, with four makes in each game (two of which have been for over 50 yds).

But the Bengals won’t win against high-powered KC unless they can crack the end zone. Aside from the first possession of the second half, the Bengals had a tough time gaining consistent rushing yds on the ground. Joe Mixon had just 18 carries for 65 yds, with a 3.6 YPC average as a team – not ideal.

The return of Tennessee’s stellar RB Derrick Henry from an absence of more than two months, didn’t keep the Titans from looking rusty after a bye week. Tannehill missed receivers, was sacked, rushed throws, and Henry — who finished with 62 yds on 20 carries — didn’t help much.

Despite being ranked #1 going in, the future for the Titans looks bleak. This tweet after the Chiefs/Mahomes-Bills/Allen game on Sunday perfectly sums up Tennessee’s problem:



This year the Titans beat both the Chiefs and Bills, along with the Rams and 49ers too. They have a great roster, play a totally different brand of football, and can beat anyone at any time. But when the playoffs come around, QB play takes a front seat, and Ryan Tannehill hasn’t proven good enough in January. Tannehill has continued with his history of being great during the season but mediocre in playoff crunch times. Riding Derrick Henry is one thing, but it can only get you so far.

We know that the Titans are capable of beating both teams, but these young superstars are only getting better. Elite QB play can mask a lot of issues. Average QB play makes your path nearly impossible in today’s game.

The window remains cracked open for this team, but with Tannehill at QB, everything feels so limited. When you consider the fact that Allen, Mahomes and Burrow are all under the age of 26 and likely only get better from here, you really start to see that path to a Super Bowl get narrow, quick.

This offseason is now fascinating for Titans GM Jon Robinson. Does he make a play for a change under center? Does he add firepower around Tannehill and take one final shot? It’s a pivotal moment for the franchise. The Titans are already playing from behind with the lack of elite QB play, and they’re running out of time to catch up.


----------



## Lethe200

*2nd Round Playoffs–Saturday*
NYT, MSN.com, WashPost, SB Nation, Associated Press Jan 25, 2022

*49ers 13, Packers 10*
In snowy Green Bay, the heavyweight 49ers delivered an old-school lesson. The moral to them, with their bandaged-handed QB and their toss sweeps, is that football is still a hitting game, and still a game won as much by the unglamorous men as the glamorous. John Madden, who loved linebackers that hit hard and fast all game long, would have been proud of the sheer passion play of the 49ers defense, who turned iced-over Lambeau Field into a shoulder-driving, spit-flying display of old-time hockey.

The 49ers had a great DL and outstanding offensive weapons. Everything – except that guy, the QB you’re supposed to need so badly to win anything big. Jimmy Garoppolo, with his sore shoulder and his torn, wrapped-up thumb, was as maddeningly inconsistent as he always is, with moments of appalling bad judgment and errancy – ending up on Saturday 6 for 13 with 76 yds and an interception by Q3, plus two or three other near picks.

But Jimmy G is a leader, respected and trusted by his teammates. He has an emotional steadiness that mattered just as much as the 49ers trailed in the final minute, a willingness to keep coming back for more and hazard another throw despite flinching pressure. His team has faith in him, which he ratified by connecting with George Kittle and Deebo Samuel for 12 and 14 yds to help set up the game-winning 45-yard FG by Robbie Gould. “There was a calmness,” Garoppolo said later. “We realized it was just going to be that kind of game.”

Yes, that kind of game. The kind of game that left men hobbling off the field with “stingers” and exhaling long plumes of white frost as the snow blew sideways. The kind of game that turned on game-saving defensive stands, and the unexpected emergence of the 49er’s special teams unit – up till now considered a weakness (they ranked an awful #28 out of 32 teams) – that stepped up in a big way, at just the right time.

It was the kind of game that turned on just a few fundamentals and desperate efforts. Among them was that final drive: third down and seven yds to go, with the 49ers still out of FG range on that slick field. Which is when Shanahan told Garoppolo to stick the ball in Samuel’s stomach and let him cut back against the grain. Nine yds. And now they were inside the 30 with under a minute to go.

Which reminded you just how much the running game still matters after all. And of something LA Chargers Coach Brandon Staley, known as one of the game’s great young innovators, said about it earlier this season.

_“There’s a physicality to the game that’s real, right?” Staley said. “If you’re just a passing team, there’s a physical element to the game that the defense doesn’t have to respect. And that’s the truth. Because the data will tell you that you don’t need a run game to play pass. You don’t need that. But what the running game does for you, it brings a physical dimension to the football game. And what the running game does that the passing game does not, is the running forces the defense to play block and to tackle. That happens on a run play - you must play blocks and you must tackle. 

In the passing game, those things don’t need to happen, right? You don’t have to play as many blocks. And you may not have to tackle based on incomplete or not. So, what the running game does is it really challenges your physicality, and that’s why I think the run game is important to a QB. It’s literally going to allow him to have more space to operate when you do throw the football.”_

Kyle Shanahan has his detractors, but he also has an eye for talent, especially in defensive coordinators. Vic Fangio and Robert Saleh produced Top 5 NFL defenses one after another, and DC DeMeco Ryans has continued the tradition. The Niners are the only NFL team that has remained in the top 5 defenses for the last five years, even in 2020 with a losing record. Ryans, like Fangio and Saleh, will certainly be offered a head coaching job in the next few weeks.

Green Bay – the team and the town – took the loss hard. “A little numb for sure,” QB Aaron Rodgers said. “Just heartbroken, you know?” said RB Aaron Jones. “It hurts so bad because there’s a finality to this thing,” LaFleur said. “I don’t think anybody envisioned it going the way it finished for us.”

GBay’s loss, which came on a 45-yard FG by Robbie Gould as time expired and secured SF’s spot in the NFC championship game at TBay or LA, was wrenching because it was supposed to be a steppingstone. This season, everything aligned for the team and QB to finally turn regular season excellence into a deep playoff push. But then the offense sputtered, the league’s worst special-teams unit had its worst day and the Packers became the first team in NFL history to win 39 or more games in a three-year span but not appear in a Super Bowl.

Saturday’s futile offense was surprising because on the opening drive, GBay dominated SF as SF had Dallas six days earlier. The Packers faced no third downs and RB A.J. Dillon plowed up the middle for an easy six-yard TD. Yet the Packers, like the 49ers in the opening round, couldn’t extend the lead despite the opposing offense mostly moving backward.

LaFleur blamed himself for getting too run-heavy in the second half and the uneven distribution of passing targets to Jones and Adams (21) compared to everyone else (five).

“I didn’t have a great night tonight,” Rodgers said. He pointed out he missed reads and the 49ers limited the quick game that worked in GBay’s Week 3 win at SF. “I definitely take my fair share of blame.”

Even when SF stirred, driving just before halftime, it couldn’t finish. 49ers QB Jimmy Garoppolo threw the type of critical interception that has plagued his whole career. Furious, he threw his helmet, and when a team staffer tried to help him into a puffy jacket on the sideline, he couldn’t find the armholes for several seconds and flung it to the turf, too.

Yet the Packers couldn’t turn the pick into points. SF’s Jimmie Ward blocked the Packers’ last-second FG attempt, foreshadowing what was to come. The Packers’ defense never broke - even coming up with a massive stop on a fourth-and-1 in the red zone - but they couldn’t fix their broken special teams.

After another stalled Packers drive late in Q4, the line allowed Jordan Willis to leak through and block Cody Bojourquez’s punt. Talanoa Hufanga scooped up the ball and ran it in for the game-tying score. Four minutes later, following a timeout, the Packers had only 10 players on the field to try to block the game-winning FG

Rodgers entered Saturday having thrown 20 TD passes with no interceptions over his last seven regular-season games. But he again wasn’t spectacular in the postseason. He went 20 of 29 for 225 yds with no TDs or interceptions. He was sacked five times while working behind an OL missing injured tackle David Bakhtiari.

The Packers (13-5) earned the NFC’s top seed for a second straight season but again failed to reach the big game when the 49ers rallied by scoring 10 unanswered points in the final five minutes. Rodgers dropped to 0-4 in career playoff matchups against the 49ers. SF beat the Packers 37-20 in the NFC championship game two seasons ago before losing 31-20 to the KC Chiefs in the Super Bowl.

This offseason, GBay will be $44.8 million over the salary cap and must decide on several key players, including wideout Davante Adams and Rodgers. Rodgers said that, in the next week or so, he would speak with GM Brian Gutekunst and others before taking time to contemplate his future. He said he will decide whether to retire, leave, or stay with GBay ahead of free agency, which begins in mid-March.


----------



## jerry old

Okay, it is time to pickum
The Bengals and Chiefs gave us an extortionary game last week, can they do it again.
I'm not sure Joe Burrows can match last weeks performance.
Mahones can, but some of their games have been less that acceptable this season.
I will go with Mahomes, but do not anticipate a repeat performance of last weeks fireworks.
But, that was last week, but we need to remember how two great teams can play their hearts out.

Rams will win, they have been the most frightened team with their front four; however, it also depends on their QB Stafford.
I ve waited for him to 'blow up' as he did in Detroit.     
SF may have a decent defense, but there the weakest team in the playoffs; they should not have beat the cowboy, nor should
they have beat Green Bay-but    stranger things have happened.

Chiefs to win Super Bowl    

America is supposed to be a nation of fair play, not giving the Buffalo Bills a chance to win is a farce


----------



## Lethe200

*2nd Round Playoffs – Sunday*
NYT, MSN.com, WashPost, SB Nation Jan 26, 2022

*Rams 30, Buccaneers 27*
This was Tom Brady bid to reach the 15th conference championship game of his storied career. He led the TBay Buccaneers back from a 24-point third-quarter deficit, but in another thrilling divisional-round playoff game, fell just short.

After the Buccaneers tied the game with 42 seconds remaining, LA sped down the field and kicker Matt Gay drilled a 30-yard FG as time expired, to win it for the Rams. They ended the attempt by Brady and the second-seeded Buccaneers to repeat as Super Bowl champions. “Every team is really qualified when you get to the final eight, then the final four, then the final two,” Brady said in his postgame news conference. “And it doesn’t feel good to lose any one of those games, and I’ve lost [at] each of those stages. At the end, there’s only one team that’s going to be happy. … It all sucks to lose in the end.”

Playing with a depleted corps of WRs and a patchwork OL, Brady threw one interception in a 30-for-54, 329-yard passing performance. He was penalized for expressing his displeasure to referee Shawn Hochuli for not calling a roughing the passer penalty on Von Miller in the first half, and lost a Q4 fumble on a sack by Miller.

The Buccaneers had their issues with Hochuli. Defensive lineman Ndamukong Suh was penalized for taunting after getting up and saying something to Stafford, his former Detroit Lions teammate, following a hit on an incompletion. Suh could be heard saying to Hochuli: “You see him kick me?”

Brady declined to specify afterward whether this was his final NFL game. “I haven’t put a lot of thought to it,” he said. Brady turns 45 in August. His contract with the Buccaneers runs through the 2022 season. He has spoken in the past about playing until he’s 45. He led the NFL this season in passing attempts, completions, passing yds and TD passes.

His legacy is as unassailable and enduring as it gets. He has seven Super Bowl victories, six of them with NE. He demonstrated last season that he could secure a Lombardi Trophy away from the Patriots and Coach Bill Belichick. He is the NFL’s career leader in passing yds and TD passes, among so many other things.

To defend last year’s championship win, TBay returned all 22 of its starters from last season’s team, a first in the salary cap era. They signed Chris Godwin and Antonio Brown, and added Richard Sherman. But Godwin, Sherman, and Bucs All-Pro RT Tristan Wirfs were lost for the season to injuries, while Brown self-combusted once again. Those losses caused protection issues in the passing game and offensive inefficiency. TBay converted just three of 14 third downs.

The fourth-seeded Rams will host the sixth-seeded SF 49ers in next Sunday’s NFC title game. In their season of high-stakes roster moves, the Rams are one triumph away from playing the Super Bowl on their home field at SoFi Stadium.

QB Matthew Stafford had completions of 20 and 44 yds to Cooper Kupp to set up the winning kick for the Rams. Kupp finished with nine catches for 183 yds. Stafford threw for 366 yds and two TDs on the day, along with a rushing TD. The Rams raced to a 20-3 halftime lead and stretched it to 27-3 in Q3, before the Bucs finally got their offense in gear.

It’s not all about Stafford, of course. McVay got the Rams to the Super Bowl three years ago with Jared Goff at QB. The roster is as top-heavy as it gets with two of the league’s most prominent defensive players, tackle Aaron Donald and CB Jalen Ramsey. WR Kupp led the NFL in catches, receiving yds and TD catches. In mid-season the Rams shook the football world by trading for pass rusher Von Miller and signing wideout Odell Beckham Jr. after he was released by the Cleveland Browns.

Yet Stafford had plenty to prove, even after a dozen seasons and more than 45,000 passing yds with the Detroit Lions. He’d established himself as a tough, durable, productive and respected player, with a 5,000-yard passing season and selection to a Pro Bowl. But Detroit managed only four winnings seasons in his 12 years there, and Stafford didn’t have a single postseason victory, going winless in three playoff games with the Lions.

The Rams didn’t make it easy on themselves against the Buccaneers. But their near collapse allowed Stafford to show his game-on-the-line, postseason-pressure mettle.

Next week they must overcome a SF team that has swept them twice a year for the last three years. It is estimated there will be as many 49er fans as Rams fans in the stadium. Stafford struggled in both games against the 49ers, totaling four interceptions in the two defeats.

“It’s going to be a big challenge for us,” Stafford said. “Hopefully it’s one of those games where we come out and it’s heavy blue and yellow and we have a nice live, loud crowd that makes it tough on them … To be honest with you ... I just wanted the opportunity to continue to play with this group of guys. Now that we have that, I’m excited.”


----------



## Lethe200

*2nd Round Playoffs – Sunday*, Jan 26, 2022
NYT, MSN.com, WashPost, SB Nation

*Chiefs 42, Bills 36 (OT)*
Chiefs QB Patrick Mahomes sprinted across the field after the game ended, dropping his helmet at the 35-yard line and finding Bills QB Josh Allen. He embraced him and slapped him on the back several times, speaking some private words into Allen’s ear as cameras and boom microphones engulfed them. In a league brimming with young QB talent, Mahomes and Allen are the two whose teams have accomplished the most so far. They have met in the playoffs the past two years, with Mahomes winning both. Since the Chiefs and Bills seem capable of lengthy runs as contenders, Mahomes and Allen just might face each other over and over, this era’s version of Tom Brady vs. Peyton Manning. This game can rightfully be called one of the most thrilling playoff games in NFL history.

Through the first seven weeks of the season, it appeared that KC was in jeopardy of missing the playoffs outright. The team limped off to a 3-4 start, hurt by uncharacteristic turnovers from QB Patrick Mahomes, who struggled to adapt to opponents’ strategies to counter their downfield passing attack, along with a KC defense that was surrendering close to 400 yds per game.

But parity within the AFC allowed KC to regroup amid a favorable stretch in its schedule. It won nine of its last 10 games. As a team with an all-time offense and a spellbinding young QB, the Chiefs already carried expectations to get more than one title out of this era. Now, after surviving their most arduous regular season and winning the game of the year, the importance of this championship run has increased. Despite the epic degree of difficulty - the Bills’ #1 rated defense and high-powered offense, the historic playoff madness of the final two minutes of Sunday’s game – it doesn’t count extra. KC still stands a win from the Super Bowl, two from another championship. On the other side of the unforgettable lies the unfinished.

The remaining postseason won’t be easy. And it took every bit of artistry and belief KC had to outlast Buffalo in OT. We may never see a QB duel as Mahomes and Josh Allen did. The game went from a 26-21 Chiefs lead to a tie at 36 in the last 1:54. Twenty-five points. Two spectacular Buffalo TD drives. A TD and an unreal three-play, 44-yard drive for a FG by KC with only 13 seconds remaining. The lead changed four times.

In those last two minutes Allen was 5 for 7 for 102 yds and two TDs, while Mahomes went 10 for 13 for 188 yds and two TDs.

Josh Allen played like a terminator, running through defenders, throwing his body around and tossing pinpoint passes, many of which went to Gabriel Davis, who had a record-setting night with eight receptions, 201 yds and four TDs. Allen threw for 329 yds and rushed for another 68.

Both QBs led their teams in rushing. Both played patient, efficient football before striking with big plays late. It’s hard to remember another game in which two QBs shouldered so much responsibility without making a single costly mistake. And it wasn’t just the absence of turnovers from Mahomes and Allen - they also didn’t miss open receivers. Until the end, both defenses played well. Some of the breakdowns in the clutch occurred because the QBs were so accurate and made smart decisions under pressure. Mahomes ended with 69 rushing yds and a score, along with 378 yds and three TDs through the air, the last of which came on the game-clinching pass to TE Travis Kelce in OT.

The Chiefs, who will host the AFC championship game for a record fourth straight year, are unquestionably great. But juggling salary caps and evaluating free agents has made repeat championships more uncertain than ever. The NE Patriots’ dynasty made us forget that “what ifs” are the norm in the NFL, even for some of the most exciting teams the game has known.

With Mahomes as its starting QB, KC has gone 50-15 over the past four seasons. If you did a cumulative power rankings, it has spent more time than any other team atop the league. But the game has gotten more complicated. In 2021 Mahomes went through the first extended slump of his career. Defenses figured out how to prevent the speedy Chiefs from beating them deep, which challenged Mahomes to be more patient and read zone coverages better. He had to learn the value of simplicity. He had to learn to trust his defense and value protecting the ball over seeking the big play.

When the playoffs began, Coach Andy Reid compared the Super Bowl chase to a constant craving for chocolate cake. It means the Buffalo win, though miraculous, isn’t sweet enough.

Led by safeties Micah Hyde and Jordan Poyer, the Bills completed the regular season as the NFL ‘s top-ranked defense, an element that has them viewed as one of the most balanced teams in the NFL.

Buffalo finished first in several statistical categories, most notably fewest points allowed (289) and fewest yds allowed (4,637). The secondary was particularly smothering, surrendering only 165.9 yds per game and less than one passing TD per game. They did so even in the latter part of the season without CB Tre’Davious White, a two-time Pro-Bowl selection, who tore his ACL against the Saints on Thanksgiving. A formidable defense is the perfect complement for the Bills, who are powered offensively by Josh Allen and WR Stefon Diggs.

Josh Allen deserved better than to watch from the sideline as his team went down in OT -- as Mahomes once endured on this very field against Tom Brady. But those are the breaks. Buffalo’s tired D couldn’t get a stop in OT. The loss doesn’t diminish how marvelous Allen played. Every time K.C. threatened to blow the game open, Allen answered. Down nine, he heaved a gorgeous bomb to Gabriel Davis for a 75-yard TD in the Q4. He responded time and time again, gutting out huge runs, including a fourth-and-4 scramble to set up the go-ahead score. Allen did it with his legs, leading Buffalo with 68 rushing yds on 11 carries, and arm. It was a performance that defines franchise QB. He rifled a bevy of short passes into tight windows and scorched the Chiefs secondary with four TDs when the deep passes opened up. Allen epitomized leaving it all on the field. Alas, those last 13 seconds of regulation and OT, Buffalo’s best player was a spectator in the crushing loss.

 In an alternate universe where Buffalo won, this contest is remembered as the Gabriel Davis Game. The WR caught four TD passes, an NFL record in a playoff game. He gobbled up a ridiculous 201 yds on eight catches. Davis tortured the Chiefs secondary all night, particularly in the red zone. Spinning into next season, the 22-year-old should play a massive role in the Bills offense.


----------



## jerry old

Great article Lethe200


----------



## Don M.

The Kansas City weather should be fairly nice for this Sunday's game....sunny with temps in the upper 40's to low 50's.  Ticket prices have gone off the charts with some seats costing over $10,000.  The CBS broadcast may set a new record for viewers.


----------



## Lethe200

jerry old said:


> Great article Lethe200


Thanks, Jerry, glad you enjoyed it!

One reason it can take so long for me to post these game summaries is because I pull from so many sources, then edit them all down to a size suitable for posting. I think I had 8 pages on the Chiefs/Bills and 13 on the Niners/Packers, LOL - then whittle it down to 2 pages (around 800-1400 words) max.

No one article seems to ever have all the stats and good analyses. Gotta "pick and choose" the best and then link them together into a cohesive summary. It's a lot of fun but does take time....keeps me off the streets, I guess!


----------



## Kaila

Thanks from me too, @Lethe200 

And thanks for explaining your process.  I have wondered how you do it, and it does come out great!


----------



## Lethe200

This is hands-down the SWEETEST, most heart-warming football fan story I've ever read. Hats off to the Bills fans!! Am I the only one who didn't know about this tradition?!?

*Chiefs fans salute Josh Allen, Bills Mafia by donating to Buffalo children’s hospital*
Washington Post 27Jan2022

Kansas City Chiefs fans are taking a page from Bills Mafia by donating generously to a charity associated with an NFL player. The contributions are being made in honor of Buffalo quarterback Josh Allen, many in increments of $13.

Thirteen is the number that immediately entered NFL lore after Kansas City needed just 13 seconds to drive for a game-tying field goal in Sunday’s AFC divisional-round win over the Bills as time expired. The game then went to overtime, at which point Chiefs quarterback Patrick Mahomes led a game-winning touchdown drive as Allen could only watch.

Now the Bills’ biggest star is getting a consolation prize in the form of donations to John R. Oishei Children’s Hospital in Buffalo. On Wednesday evening, the facility announced it had received over a quarter of a million dollars and thanked “Chiefs Kingdom” for setting the windfall in motion.

The hospital also noted the help of a Chiefs fan account called Chiefs Kingdom Memes, which on Monday first shared the idea of making $13 donations to a fund that bears the name of Allen’s late grandmother and benefits the children’s facility in Buffalo.

Brett Fitzgerald, the fan who runs the account, said in a post that his initial plan was to encourage $13 contributions to a charity established by Mahomes. A friend later pointed out to Fitzgerald that based on recent actions by Buffalo fans — a.k.a. Bills Mafia — they would have been likely to organize a fundraiser on behalf of the Kansas City quarterback if the Bills had managed to win. “Changing the donation suggestion to Josh’s charity seemed more appropriate [at that point],” Fitzgerald wrote.

“It’s to celebrate, obviously, the Chiefs’ victory and how it was,” Fitzgerald told Kansas City’s KSHB-TV, “while giving due respect to Josh Allen, the Bills and Bills Mafia.”

The children’s hospital was previously showered with donations from Bills fans following the unexpected death of Allen’s grandmother late in the 2020 season. To help show support for their quarterback, who was in the midst of a breakout campaign after a shaky first two seasons, fans raised so much money — more than $1 million, much of it in increments of $17 to reflect Allen’s jersey number — that a pediatric recovery wing of the hospital was named in honor of his grandmother, Patricia.

“I know my family is forever ingrained here, myself included,” Allen said at the time. “I don’t ever want to leave, obviously. I want to play here for as long as I can and give back to the community and give back to the Bills Mafia here.”

Bills fans were previously known for their generosity toward players from other teams. A tradition of sorts began at the end of the 2017 regular season, when then-Cincinnati Bengals quarterback Andy Dalton helped engineer a win over the Baltimore Ravens that allowed the Bills to make the playoffs for the first time since 1999. To show their appreciation, Buffalo fans donated in large numbers to Dalton’s charitable foundation.

In a similar vein, some Steelers fans donated this month to causes supported by Las Vegas Raiders kicker Daniel Carlson after his last-second field goal knocked the Los Angeles Chargers out of the playoffs and gave a berth instead to Pittsburgh.

During last year’s playoffs, Bills Mafia sent a wave of $8 contributions, referring to Lamar Jackson’s jersey number, to a charity favored by the Ravens quarterback after Buffalo beat Baltimore. That win got the Bills to the AFC championship game, where they lost in Kansas City. Approximately a year later, Buffalo was only 13 seconds from reaching another AFC championship game when Mahomes and Co. pulled off the stunning drive.

“Obviously, it sucks the way it happened,” Allen said after the Chiefs’ remarkable victory. “We wanted to win that game. We had our opportunities. [We’re] taking it all in and holding on to that feeling and making sure that we don’t feel like this again.”

Allen may now be feeling a little better, at least about Chiefs fans if not their team’s penchant for season-ending wins over the Bills. As for the Kansas City fan who got the ball rolling, he was in a mood to give credit where credit was due.

“Bills Mafia was the catalyst in this,” Fitzgerald said Tuesday to Buffalo’s WKBW-TV, “and we’re just following their lead on it.”


----------



## Lethe200

With the twin carousels of coaches and QBs hitting the rumor mill, this was an interesting viewpoint I hadn't thought about before. I think the writer has a good point, especially with Rodgers being the #1 focus for speculation right now:

*Should star quarterbacks now avoid the talent-packed AFC?*
Reaching the Super Bowl through the AFC now means battling past a host of brilliant young quarterbacks. Has the NFC become the easy option?
London Guardian U.S. by Oliver Connolly 27 Jan 2022

Last Sunday’s epic between the Chiefs and Bills was about more than an individual game. It redefined what is possible in a playoff game, and what is now expected for a team to compete at the top of the AFC.

Twenty-five points in the final two minutes. One haymaker after another. The Mahomes-Allen Show made one thing clear: Having a great quarterback used to be the league’s greatest advantage in making a deep playoff run. Now it is a prerequisite.

The AFC is Mahomes’ conference for now, but Josh Allen is right there. Over the past fortnight, Allen has delivered one of the most impressive postseasons runs in modern history. No quarterback can do much better than lead his team to a touchdown on 75% of his drives against a Bill Belichick-led defense (the second-ranked scoring defense in the NFL) and a feisty Chiefs defense that has been No 1 in scoring defense since week six. And still, it wasn’t enough: Allen and the Bills were dumped from proceedings before they could reach a championship game thanks to the flip of a coin and some Mahomes magic.

This is the state of the AFC, then. The race is on to find a quarterback who can pilot an offense that can keep pace with Mahomes and Allen, the Chiefs and the Bills.

But it’s not just that pair. The league’s top, young quarterbacks are concentrated in the same conference. True, the AFC runs through Mahomes and Allen. But it also runs through Joe Burrow and the Bengals. It runs through Justin Herbert and the Chargers, Lamar Jackson and the Ravens. All are former MVPs or current MVP contenders. All typify the changing nature of the sport. They are no longer the game’s future generation, but its current stars.

*The median age of that group: 25.*

That’s meaningful. If all five play until they’re 38 – the current age of Aaron Rodgers, the reigning MVP – that’s another 13 seasons on average. Thirteen seasons of slogging through an AFC playoff picture featuring the kind of all-world matchups we saw on Sunday in Kansas City. It means, more than likely, going through Arrowhead each and every year, with trips to Cincinnati, Baltimore, Buffalo or Los Angeles along the way.

What does that do to the calculations of the disgruntled quarterback of your choice? The upcoming quarterback carousel will feature some of the game’s biggest names. Aaron Rodgers, Russell Wilson, and Deshaun Watson have all teased (or demanded) trades. Denver? Cleveland? Pittsburgh? Tennessee? All have either historical relevance, a championship backbone to the roster, smart personnel czars, or high-level, proven coaches. All have been linked to taking a big swing for a veteran quarterback to try to play catchup in the QB Arms Race this offseason.

Yet each of those teams is stuck in the AFC. Would Rodgers or Wilson really trade in Green Bay or Seattle to join Denver and do battle with Mahomes and Herbert in the AFC West for the next five years?

Over in the NFC, the picture is clearer. There are seven quarterbacks in the NFC who have been the league MVP or have, at some point, been a frontrunner for the award. Tom Brady, Aaron Rodgers, Russell Wilson, Kyler Murray, Dak Prescott, Matt Ryan and Matthew Stafford.

*The median age of that group: 33.*

There is a dearth of superstar-caliber quarterbacks in the prime of their careers in the NFC. Already, Brady is musing about retiring. The end may soon come for Wilson (33) or Ryan (soon to be 37). Both may be trade targets for the maybe-nearly bunch in the AFC, too.

Rodgers represents the most interesting case of the lot. Denver has always felt like the right choice. The culture. The current roster. The cap space. The assets. The chance for Rodgers to bring a coach of his choice along for the ride. The Broncos have the means (picks and cap space) to try to pull off a Rodgers-Davante Adams double swoop, and on Thursday news emerged they are set to appoint Green Bay’s offensive coordinator, Nathaniel Hackett, as their new head coach.

But moving to Denver would not merely mean setting up a potential postseason run against five upper-tier quarterbacks all moving into the prime of their careers, but jumping into a division with both Mahomes and Herbert. And not only that, but jumping into that division instead of sticking in one with the retooling Bears, the resetting Vikings, and the Fighting Dan Campbells – loveable upstarts still a ways away from competing for the division crown.

That’s … less than ideal.

We may soon be looking at an AFC-NFC quarterback swap that has one or two of Kirk Cousins, Russell Wilson, or Matt Ryan plying their trade in Cleveland or Tennessee or Denver, while Teddy Bridgewater, Baker Mayfield, or Rookie Quarterback X take up spots in Seattle or Minnesota or Carolina.

Really? That’s the conference that Rodgers would be happy to leave to go to try to fight through the Mahomesification of the AFC for the final 24 months or whatever of his career? What if Trevor Lawrence or Zach Wilson (don’t laugh) or Mac Jones live up to their billing over the next two seasons?

Moving within the NFC would make more sense for Rodgers as he nears 40 – if the Packers are willing to sanction a move within the conference.

The Saints were a logical fit before the announcement that Sean Payton was stepping away on Tuesday. Could Tampa become the quarterback outpost, the place the veterans go to win one more Lombardi before they retire? If Brady walks away, few teams will have a better overall situation to offer veteran quarterbacks, even as they lose some of the essential pieces from the championship team. What the Bucs will lose in talent with Brady stepping away, perhaps they will make up for in the cache of their all-in, let’s-please-the-legend moves. Other legends will take note.

If not there, where? Would Rodgers want to walk into the Anchorman stand-off that is the NFC West? Does Washington or Philadelphia or the dregs of a Giants organization really inspire a burning in the football loins? And do any of those spots represent a tangible on-field upgrade over whatever semblance of a core the Packers are able to keep together this offseason?

It’s doubtful. You can make the same case for Wilson in Seattle, or Ryan in Atlanta.

Mahomes, Allen, Herbert, Burrow, and Jackson have changed the game. If the final stage of his career is to be about winning championships, Rodgers should steer clear of the AFC’s young pups, try to orchestrate a move within the NFC, or patch things up in Green Bay.


----------



## garyt1957

Rah-Rah said:


> My husband is an Anesthesiologist and that is suppose to be one of the top paying jobs in the world. In comparison to these athletes and celebrities he makes little compared to them. You then can also compare the sort of job that my husband does compared to an athlete or actor/actress. Now I am not saying an athlete does not have talent or does not put in hard work because they definitely do and they entertain a lot of people, but they get paid to play a game. The same could be said for celebrities who get paid to entertain. There is a lot of talent in that for sure and I couldn't do it, but my husband is part of a team that saves lives everyday. I don't see the comparison in that at all.


Unfortunately nobody wants to pay to watch your husband put people to sleep. Supply and demand.


----------



## garyt1957

Lethe200 said:


> This was just reported, a real shock. I thought Payton deserved his suspension for Bountygate, but no denying he made the Saints a respectable football team at last (remember photos of fans wearing paper bags over their heads labeled "Aints"?).
> 
> He was definitely right in changing the rules on pass interference. The Saints were peaking in 2019 playoffs and had both the offense and defense to get to, and win, the SB. That uncalled pass interference play was robbery against the Saints, pure and simple. One of the most blatant fouls ever, with the cameras right on it. Even the TV announcers were aghast.
> 
> *Saints’ Super Bowl Coach Who Fought NFL Rules Steps Down*
> Sean Payton was the most successful coach in the New Orleans Saints’ franchise history, but he drew rebuke from the league over targeted tackling and fought the NFL on rules.
> NY Times Jan. 25, 2022
> 
> New Orleans Saints head coach Sean Payton, who led the team to its only Super Bowl title and, with QB Drew Brees, created one of the NFL’s most successful tandems, announced his retirement in a news conference on Tuesday.
> 
> Payton’s 16-year run with the Saints will be remembered for all the winning — 152 games for a .631 winning percentage, the fifth-highest among current coaches and a high-water mark for a historically moribund franchise — but also his pugnacious attitude toward the league and the rules governing the way the game is officiated.
> 
> Payton was suspended without pay for the 2012 season for his role in a scheme to pay players who hurt opponents and knocked them out of games, a scandal that became known as Bountygate. It was the first time the NFL had suspended a coach, and it cost Payton more than $7 million, while the team was fined $500,000 and lost two second-round draft picks.
> 
> Payton, 58, also butted heads with the league in 2019 after the Saints lost the N.F.C. championship game, in part because the referees failed to call what appeared to be defensive pass interference on Rams cornerback Nickell Robey-Coleman. That off-season, Payton successfully lobbied other teams to make pass interference a reviewable play.
> 
> He had been a member of the league’s competition committee, which reviews rules, technology, game-day operations and player protection, since 2017, but he stepped down from the group this season.
> 
> Payton made eight trips to the postseason, compiling a 9-8 record, including a victory over the Indianapolis Colts in the Super Bowl in the 2009 season. His departure adds the Saints to the list, now nine franchises long, of teams searching for new head coaches. Most of the other teams fired their coaches weeks ago, giving them a head start on interviewing replacements.
> 
> According to NFL Network, the Saints’ defensive coordinator, Dennis Allen, is the leading candidate to take over for Payton, and Aaron Glenn, the defensive coordinator for the Lions who coached in New Orleans under Payton from 2016 to 2020, may also be interviewed.
> 
> Payton’s departure, which comes a year after Brees’s retirement, throws into flux the balance of power in the N.F.C. South, which the Saints have dominated for years. The future of QB Tom Brady’s tenure with the TBay Buccaneers only adds to the uncertainty.
> 
> It is unclear whether Payton is retiring from coaching, or if he is taking time off before finding another assignment. Payton’s name has been floated as a potential coach of the Dallas Cowboys, for whom he was an assistant head coach and QBs coach from 2003 to 2005, when Bill Parcells led the team.
> 
> “I don’t know what’s next,” Payton said, addressing his future. “I don’t like the word retirement. I still have a vision for doing things in football, and I’ll be honest, it might be in coaching. It might be, but it’s not where my heart is right now.” Payton said he would be staying in the New Orleans area.
> 
> Payton’s departure leaves a big hole to fill for the team’s owner, Gayle Benson. Payton called the offensive plays on the sideline and was involved in nearly every aspect of the team’s football operations, working closely with General Manager Mickey Loomis and Dennis Lauscha, the president of both the Saints and the N.B.A.’s Pelicans.
> 
> Payton helped turn around a largely moribund franchise that had only seven winning seasons before he took over as coach in 2006, the same year that Brees arrived as a free agent from the San Diego Chargers, and a year after New Orleans was devastated by Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> “We took a chance on Drew at the time because we weren’t going to win any jump balls,” Payton said. “In other words, we had to be overly aggressive.”
> 
> Brees immediately became the centerpiece of the team and reeled off 12 consecutive seasons with 4,000 or more passing yds. He and Payton won 10 games and made the postseason in their first year together, and by 2009, after recording a 13-3 record in the regular season, won the team’s first and only Super Bowl title, which became symbolic of the city’s recovery.
> 
> With Brees gone, the Saints were not nearly as explosive this season, finishing 9-8 and failing to make the playoffs. Because of injuries, Payton was forced to use four different QBs, who collectively could not muster the statistics that Brees compiled even in his weakest years.


He stepped down so he can take another job. He'll be back.


----------



## Rah-Rah

garyt1957 said:


> Unfortunately nobody wants to pay to watch your husband put people to sleep. Supply and demand.


This is true. I would pay though.


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Playoff Predictions: Our Picks for the Conference Championships*
The upstart Bengals head to daunting Arrowhead Stadium to face KC’s Patrick Mahomes, as the Rams’ all-in plan to make the Super Bowl runs into a 49ers team that has won six straight meetings.
NYTimes Jan. 27, 2022 _All times are Eastern_

The drama of the NFL’s divisional-round playoff games — punctuated by three walk-off FGs and an OT TD — will be impossible to live up to this weekend, if only because there are fewer games to be played. But fans needn’t worry: Rich story lines in both of the conference championship matchups should divide onlookers and offer stylistic clashes on the field.

First up is the AFC championship game on Sunday, where the ascendant Cincinnati Bengals, who entered the postseason as the No. 4 seed, will try to prevent the KC Chiefs from advancing to the team’s third consecutive Super Bowl.

Then, in the later game, the star-studded LA Rams, who traded much of the team’s draft capital to build a roster capable of competing in a Super Bowl in their home stadium, will be tested by the dogged SF 49ers, the lowest remaining seed and an NFC West division rival.

*No. 4 Cincinnati Bengals at No. 2 KC, 3p, CBS*
Pick: KC
In only his second season, Bengals QB Joe Burrow has led a bottom-feeding franchise to its first conference championship game since the 1988 season. Much of that success has been fueled by his connection with the rookie receiver Ja’Marr Chase, as well as a cohort of skill position players. That group includes RB Joe Mixon, who in his fifth season in Cincinnati put up career-high numbers in yds (1,205), TDs (13) and carries (292) to help take some of the offensive load off Burrow, who was the most sacked QB in the league in 2021.

It stands to reason that the Bengals’ feel-good run may end in Arrowhead Stadium, where KC has hosted a record four consecutive AFC championship games. The team’s dominance and the home crowd make the venue a tough place to play and, as Mahomes showed last week against the visiting Bills, it’s a place where a game-tying drive can happen in just 13 seconds.

But the Bengals have thrived this season by keeping games close — Cincinnati has lost only one game by more than 7 points — and then either having Burrow find a playmaker or getting a timely stop or takeaway from its defense. Burrow, like Josh Allen, is capable of going throw-for-throw with Mahomes, and a shootout is a real possibility, especially since it’s unclear whether KC’s Pro Bowl safety Tyrann Mathieu will play on Sunday after he left last week’s matchup against the Bills with a concussion. Pick: Bengals +7

*No. 6 SF 49ers at No. 3 LA Rams, 6:30p, Fox*
Pick: Rams
For all the talk about the Matthew Stafford trade and the Rams’ headline acquisitions of defensive back Jalen Ramsey, linebacker Von Miller and receiver Odell Beckham Jr. en route to a title run, the team’s success on Sunday will hinge on whether Coach Sean McVay can deploy those players to do something he has yet to accomplish in six previous tries: beat Kyle Shanahan and his 49ers.

McVay and Kyle Shanahan were assistants under Mike Shanahan on Washington’s 2013 team (along with Packers Head Coach Matt LaFleur) and, as division rivals, are deeply familiar with each other’s game plans. But Kyle Shanahan has had the upper hand because the 49ers’ scheme perfectly counters the Rams’ Aaron Donald-led pass rush by coupling physical run plays with elaborate pre-snap motions, effectively playing hide and seek with the defense. Short throws across the middle keep the lurking Ramsey at bay.

Shanahan expects a key cog in making all that offensive strategy work, the versatile receiver Deebo Samuel, to practice and play this week after he took a helmet to his right leg in last week’s win over the Packers. Less certain is whether left tackle Trent Williams (sprained ankle) will be available, and his absence could be a significant blow to the 49ers’ efforts to stave off Donald and Miller.

LA expects to return its starting left tackle, Andrew Whitworth (knee, ankle), as well as safety Taylor Rapp (concussion) — and has the added motivation of wanting to avenge having blown a 14-point halftime lead against SF in its final regular season game, a meltdown that allowed the 49ers to make it to the postseason. Still, Shanahan has the Rams’ number.


----------



## Lethe200

My personal thoughts on the *Conference Championships *games:

*Chiefs vs Bengals:*
I've watched Mahomes since he came into the league in 2017, and he is far and away the best young QB I've ever seen in 50 yrs of NFL watching. Stats bear this out, btw. Just an amazing talent, and the Bengals have had serious trouble scoring during the playoffs.

However KC's D is porous, and Burrow is always a threat - that's how the Bengals won their divisional title in Week 17, beating KC with a stunning second half comeback. The Bengals and the SF 49ers Ds are similar in their strategies. Unlike the Rams, for example, they do not depend on the blitz to rattle opposing QBs. Instead they use their end rushers to contain long ball and pressure passing accuracy, with blitzes used in certain situations and often, later in the game rather than early on. The difference is that the Bengals are fast and young on D, while the 49ers are hard and physical (they are known as one of the most physical of DLs in either conference).

Similar to SF, KC's secondary is a concern. Even with Tyrann Mathieu playing, Burrow torched the CBs on that Week 17 win with sideline passes. Latest info is Mathieu is still day to day, in concussion protocol. My guess is he'll play if humanly possible.

If the Bengals again place their safeties high - and I think they will - Mahomes will need to go back to being patient with the dink/dunk offense. It's not natural for him but he showed he could do it, and he will need to do it again. If the Rams win and he faces them in the SB, he can start throwing bombs then. The Rams have Jalen Ramsey but the Chiefs have multiple weapons, and Ramsey can't cover them all. It's one of the reasons the Niners have beaten the Rams six straight times - beat the blitz, and spread the ball around.

EDIT: I was incorrect, the Chiefs do have RB Clyde Edwards-Helaire active this week. He was out for the regular season Chiefs/Bills game, not the playoff. 

Still, when the chips are down Mahomes is ice-cold solid. Literally! He wears a fitness watch during games, and it showed his heartrate actually _*goes down *_when he's on the field in critical drives.

*Niners vs Rams:*
A classic rivalry and an example of two teams that match up strategically. As I've pointed out before, QB Jimmy Garoppolo has one of the fastest releases in the NFL at 2.2 seconds. This negates the Rams blitzing, as does the running of RB Elijah Mitchell and RB/WR Deebo Samuel. It's why these two teams are always a study in coaching duels, with Shanahan and McVay trying to outthink one another. They know each other very well, having worked together for years, but have very different offensive styles.

The Rams have quite famously front-loaded their team for bear in 2022. Their future is mortgaged to the hilt (no first round draft picks for the next *7 years), *and the likelihood of keeping all their famous players together for 2022-23 is somewhere south of the planet Mercury.

The Niners have over-achieved this year, especially considering Garoppolo's erraticness, the injury-devastated CBs (they lost both first and second string CBs to season ending injuries), and a special teams unit that sucked eggs until unexpectedly coming up in the GBay game smelling like roses.

Despite this, they match up perfectly against the Rams. The Niners D does not blitz often - they ranked as having the fourth fewest blitzes in the NFL. Their _raison d'etre _is pressure - constant, unrelenting, physical, smash-mouth beating, all game long. Sacks are great, but pressure is what eases the burden on the secondary and causes normally-accurate QBs like Rodgers and Stafford to throw awry.

There is *NO *QB who throws well under constant pressure. Even Tom Brady's accuracy suffers; his passer rating drops from 108 to only 64 in games when his pocket consistently collapses play after play. A good OL is more than just the QB's friend; they are his lifeline to winning. Even mobile QBs suffer; Mahomes threw a record (for him) 13 interceptions this year, almost all because they moved one of his tackles from one side to the other. Once KC stopped the "experiment", only two of those interceptions occurred in the remaining games.

Stafford is mentally vulnerable to being hit; he _really _doesn't like it. Mahomes, Rodgers, and Brady keep calm and steady, but Stafford (and Garoppolo) can get rattled. In the Week 17 Niners win over the Rams, Stafford's uniform was covered in grass stains and he was limping by the end. Niners Jimmie Ward was able to cover Cooper Kupp like a wet blanket, with Kupp only breaking out for one long run.

But Odell Beckham wasn't fully integrated into the Rams offense yet. Can Mosely or Thomas cover Beckham? They're good (not great by any means), but it's not going to be possible to shut down Beckham entirely. He's not quite as fast as he once was, but those long arms and sure hands make him the perfect target for Stafford when the QB can get an accurate throw off. That's how he pulls off those catches with double coverage draped all over him.

The addition of RB Sony Michel is what gives the edge to the Rams, I think. Kupp is having his moment, and Beckham remains just dangerous enough to be a sneaky threat. But it's Michel - and his Niners counterpart Elijah Mitchell, just to be verbally confusing - who will be tasked with keeping the Ds honest and the QBs upright.

The Rams have to run (or get the ball to Kupp) enough to keep the Niners front four playing back. The Niners have the harder task of having to run to keep Garoppolo's mistakes to a minimum, because he doesn't have Stafford's strong arm and good mechanics.

If I can fault Niners HC Shanahan for one thing, it's mentally screwing with JG's head that he's lost some of the perfect throwing form he came with from the Patriots' OC Josh McDaniels. Under stress he now throws flat-footed or off his back foot, making mistakes because he's trying too hard _not _to make mistakes. His arm is not that much weaker than Stafford's, but Shanahan's silent but constant disapproval (even Kyle's wife says he's a negative person) hasn't helped JG to mentally "slow the game down", an essential quality to make it in the NFL.

It's why JG is a much better QB when he just reacts; rather than thinks about Kyle's rigid system and what he has to do right and what he shouldn't do wrong yadda yadda yadda. Garoppolo is one of the best QBs in the NFL at the 2-minute drill, by stats. Belichick, btw, tried to get Garoppolo back via trade even _after _he had Mac Jones starting.

If the Niners score twice early, the game is theirs to lose. They don't even need to be winning, but they MUST score. When they start slowly in games, they usually lose. Although they have come from behind several times during the season and in the playoffs, it's mathematically improbable you can successfully do it twice more in sudden death games. Possible, but not likely.

I think this is the Rams game to lose, much as I hate to say that. Buying a Super Bowl trophy is somewhat distasteful from this fan's viewpoint, but their future probably will be unpleasant win or lose, regardless.

That said, it would be pretty exciting to see the Niners vs the Bengals again! They haven't met since 1989, when the Niners and Montana won SB XXIII against the Bengals and Boomer Esiason (they also defeated the Bengals in 1982, Montana vs Ken Anderson).

BUT - realistically, looks more like Rams vs Chiefs. I'd take the Chiefs, but if they can keep Stafford upright the Rams could make it a tough game.

_(Edited to add note: I forgot Von Miller’s addition to the Rams. Definitely, the Rams get the edge.)_


----------



## jerry old

Good stuff Lethe 200, details worth knowing.
Y ou can't argue against the front four of the Rams, perhaps they will add a fifth rusher to confuse Jimmy G.

Also, it is possible Stafford has a brilliant game somewhere hidden in his back pocket-but I don't think so.
Stafford is the key, if SF can rattle him they might have a chance, I can't see it, but it is possible.

I  don't remember a game where an opponent (SF) was so over matched.
(However, remember the Jets and Baltimore with Joe Namath)
It looks like a Rams massacre.

Mr. Mahomes will show us how to  beat the Rams, as soon as he dispatches the Bengals.
Many of us are pulling for Joe Burrows, but the Mahomes looms too large.


----------



## Irwin

I was 1 for 4 in last weekend's picks. So why the hell not make more picks?    

Actually, these are teams that I want to win more so than those I think will win.

*Chiefs vs Bengals*: Like last weekend's Chiefs/Buffalo game, this will be two young guns shooting it out, and will no doubt be a good if not great game. Bengals is not a name we're used to hearing in post season. If I were to bet, it would probably be on K.C. But since they beat the Bills last week and I'm holding a grudge, I'm pulling for the *Bengals*.
*Niners vs Rams*: I just don't like the Niners. I'm not sure why, but I just don't like them. So I'm picking the *Rams*. I've been a fan of theirs all season.
Some teams are just fun to watch. I think that's what I base my pics on more so than any serious analysis.


----------



## Lethe200

If the Niners lose to the Rams it will be because Trent Williams, their All Pro OT, was injured in the GBay game and is out. He is their mainstay on the OL, and would be needed against Von Miller. The Rams have had good luck on the injury lists this year and lost only one first-stringer, Robert Woods, to season-long injury; that was why they signed Odell Beckham. Woods is an outstanding WR and a better blocker than Beckham. Sony Michel has been less effective with Beckham instead of Woods on the sweep.

The question is how effective Von Miller is going to be on the edge rushing if Deebo Samuel starts running for yardage. If Shanahan incorporates Brandon Aiyuk into the playcalling (which he should do IMHO), Jalen Ramsey will need help and Miller will have to cover the middle of the field instead.

When healthy the Niners match up equally with the Rams. They swept the Rams two years ago even in a losing season, and have beaten them decisively four more times since. As referred above, blitzing does not work well against Garoppolo. But with Williams out, and Garoppolo, Samuel, Fred Warner, and George Kittle not at 100%, I agree the Rams have the edge.

For a long time I have felt that it's injuries that determine who gets to the Super Bowl. Very few teams these days are consistently good at all aspects of the game - let alone "great" - so injuries often make the difference.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tom Brady has finally retired. The 44-year-old quarterback plans to retire from the NFL after a 22-year career, according to ESPN’s Adam Schefter and Jeff Darlington.

Or maybe not...


----------



## Rah-Rah

PamfromTx said:


> Tom Brady has finally retired. The 44-year-old quarterback plans to retire from the NFL after a 22-year career, according to ESPN’s Adam Schefter and Jeff Darlington.


What a great career and even though many have there faults with him he goes down as the best QB ever to play the game.


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> Tom Brady has finally retired. The 44-year-old quarterback plans to retire from the NFL after a 22-year career, according to ESPN’s Adam Schefter and Jeff Darlington.



Yes,,  we will miss him!


----------



## Lethe200

A funny article, and very true. I might add, there are just a lot of sports to follow in the LA area. The Dodgers are world champs. The Lakers have LeBron. The Chargers moved up to LA (they share the stadium with the Rams). There's UCLA and USC basketball and football teams. UCLA is a major US gymnastics power as well! There's pro hockey and pro soccer. 

Also, the Rams have moved five times, losing their established base each time. They went from Cleveland to LA, from LA to Anaheim (no, people from LA don't go watch a team in Anaheim! - I-5 is a mess 24/7), from Anaheim to St Louis, then back to the LA Coliseum - before departing for Inglewood. Inglewood is south of Santa Monica - from my brother's house in Glendale it takes an hour without traffic to reach SoFi, LOL.

*Why doesn't LA seem to care about the Rams like SF cares about the 49ers? I have a few theories.*
SFGATE columnist Rod Benson, who's lived in the bay and now, LA, assesses the state of Rams fandom
SFGate Jan. 29, 2022

As soon as the Los Angeles Rams clinched a spot in the NFC championship game, the text messages started flooding in.

My Bay Area friends were already making plans to come down to LA (where I live) for round three of 49ers-Rams. They’re going all out: nice hotels, daytime parties on Saturday, legit seats at SoFi Stadium on Sunday. These folks seriously care about their team and this game, and many already traveled to Dallas and Green Bay over the last few weeks. Their energy for the Niners is that of most NFL fan bases: manic.

And then there are Rams fans. I do know some Rams fans going to the game on Sunday, albeit mostly for the “scene” (on a related note, Super Bowl party/activation invites are already going like prom tickets). Otherwise, though, I haven’t heard much about people in LA looking forward to the game. That’s admittedly my anecdotal experience, but it’s backed by hard numbers: estimates from ticket resellers indicate there are likely to be more Niners fans than Rams fans this Sunday at SoFi.

So the question is, why? Why don’t LA sports fans seem to care as much as other NFL fan bases? Why does SoFi Stadium try to limit ticket sales to the Greater Los Angeles region, a strategy that always backfires? Why do we love the Dodgers and Lakers and a competitive USC team more than we love our very good pro football team?

To figure out the answer, you have to look at Los Angeles for what it is: an absolutely enormous region of the country with wildly disparate demographics.

First, the Rams p**sed off and kicked out a bunch of their own would-be fans when they built their behemoth of a stadium. It’s the most important factor here, and it’s odd how little it’s discussed. An area chock-full of middle- and lower-middle-class Angelenos, many of whom are Black, was completely upended when the Rams causally decided to drop back into town. Rent prices and property values in Inglewood went through the roof, pun intended, and the people who lived there — people who had roots in LA — were displaced. The instant gentrification machine that is the AEG complex was something wealthy residents wanted, but, as is always the case, they wanted it nowhere near where wealthy people reside. So who paid the price? The Angelenos who might otherwise support the team week after week. Go figure.

Outside of Inglewood, it’s an uphill battle convincing longtime residents to support a franchise that relocated here in 2016. The Rams do have a meaningful base of Hispanic fans, but it’s unclear how many people in LA are really, truly invested in the team. I spoke to a guy just yesterday who said he was excited about the game, which surprised me. I asked if he was a big Rams fan, and he responded, “No, but I’m from LA so I root for them when they’re on.”

Who can blame him, or anyone else? If you were born in LA in the ’90s, you have zero frame of reference for a hometown NFL team and either already picked a different squad or never got into football to begin with. If you were born in LA before the ’90s, then you watched the Rams leave once already. That’s not a recipe for devoted fandom.

Then there are the transplants, many of whom aren’t interested in changing their sports allegiances. This week, I went to a stand-up comedy show where a comedian asked who was excited about the upcoming game. Three people clapped. The comedian lamented the lack of enthusiasm in the room, then asked one of the guys who put his hand up where he was from. “San Francisco,” the man replied.

Heck, this past summer, I met dozens and dozens of people who moved down from San Francisco during the pandemic. In my own social circles, for whatever reason, I know a bunch of people from Ohio or Minnesota. For lots of transplants, their hometowns are still a source of pride and identity, even if they don’t want to live there anymore. I’m more likely to see a bar full of raucous University of Michigan fans than I am a bar full of Rams fans. How are we expected to commit fully to the Rams when half of us are actually Browns fans and call it “pop” instead of “soda”?

After that, you’ve got LA’s tastemakers and influencers, who don’t even know what’s south of Wilshire, let alone where SoFi is. This is a city of stars, and NFL football just doesn’t have the star power to compete. Reggie Bush was probably a bigger name than any NFL player who’s played here since Eric Dickerson.

And generally speaking, regardless of one’s position in LA’s social scene, there’s just other s—t to do here that entices people more than posting up at a football game. I don’t say that to disparage other parts of the country. During my pro hoops career, I lived in North Dakota and Reno and spent significant time in every city from Sioux City to Little Rock. I genuinely loved all of it.

But those locales, unlike LA, don’t have what could be described as too many entertainment options. People here routinely say yes to plans, only to cancel because something else came along. I can admit to agreeing to a Sunday hike, getting a text that Too Short is throwing a party at a water park, then fully bailing on the hike. For people to invest in football, the draw would have to beat whatever else we could be doing. If I could go watch the Rams play the Cardinals, or I could meet actor Clive Owen for lunch in Malibu, I’m going to go to Nobu and start with the yellowtail, like a gentleman. The Lakers and Dodgers are legitimate destination spots, but no one would say that about a Rams game. I’ve never seen a single lady on Hinge with a Rams jersey. Meanwhile, in Denver, a common dating app prompt is “if you don’t like the Broncos, don’t swipe right.”

Add it all up and what you get is apathy. Since the Super Bowl is here too, these next few weeks will turn LA into as much of a football city as it will ever be — just with an LA twist. Some people will have tickets to the game but will pass on going because they have an audition. Some will head to Joshua Tree for the weekend because they can’t stand all the activations. That, or they’ve been meaning to go microdose and had no idea there’s even a game in town. That’s LA as a football city. It’s still LA.


----------



## Rah-Rah

*Bengals @ Chiefs*
Do I really believe the Chiefs will lose... No. Do I want them to go down to the Bengals... Yes. I do realistically think this game is going to be a shootout game and the Bengals will hang in there. I think players such as Travis Kelce, Tyreek Hill, and Mecole Hardman will get there share of yards and even touchdowns. The key for the Bengals in my opinion is stopping Running Back Clyde Edwards- Helaire. I think if they can do that then they can focus more on the passing game of Mahomes. As for the Bengals offense of course Joe Burrow is going to have to have a spectacular night spreading the ball around and Joe Mixon is also going to have to open up that passing game with a great running game.  I am going out on a limb and saying the Bengals will pull it out with another last minute FG by Evan McPherson to win it 34-31. 

*49ers @ Rams*
There are a few keys for the 49ers and they are to force mistakes from Stafford. If that occurs they will be in the game. Also keeping Deebo Samuel involved in the offense as much as possible is important for there success. The Rams need to keep the mistakes down to a minimum on offense and use the best defensive player Aaron Donald along with Von Miller and Jalen Ramsey to do what they do best. On the offense Stafford has the tools in Kupp, Beckham Jr, and Higbee to put the points on the board. The Rams actually are stacked on both sides of the ball. I think if they stay away from the mistakes they will run away with this one. Rams. 30-17.


----------



## jerry old

Mega cities:
New York has it's buroughs which retains a neighborhood aspect to this mega city, Chicago has it's Bears who have always been
LA has it's gypsy team with their wagons packed for flight.  Cleveland had it's run away Browns, soon replaced by the New Improved
Browns, then of course, there the saga of 'itchy pants' Al Davis...

Are your fans acting reluctant to approve an increase in their taxes for a new stadium-move they will build your stadium and no taxes on
anything for ten years.
and so it goes

(Opinion only: I think Eric Dickerson could have surpassed everyone's memory of Jim Brown had he been able to stay in LA)


----------



## jerry old

Rah-Rah
Every team can go into their dumpster, as we saw Dallas do, but i cannot see Mahones doing anything but great on this world stage.
I don't look for Burrow in a shootout, there are only so many games a guy can do that (the same for Mahones, he may go into the dumpster,
but i doubt it.) KC 38, Buffalo 27

Were all cautious about Stafford, but what if he has a great game, what if the front four has a great game, what if the score is LA 65-SF 21
I'm looking for Jimmy G to spend a lot of time on his butt LA 33-Sf21


----------



## JustBonee

I'll be rooting for Stafford and the Rams today.    I just feel he deserves a break after all the time he spent in Detroit,  spinning his wheels.  

The first game is a toss up for me  -  I like both teams.  
But  the Bengals, a little more,     being part of the AFC North.   That's  where my loyalty has been  for many,  many   years.


----------



## jerry old

Just like we predicted, KC will smother the Bengals    
In the first half with the score 21-3, i wandered off...returned in 4th quarter: What! it is a tie game
I was hoping they could avoid overtime-not to be.
KC won the toss, if they score a touchdown, the Bengals don't get an opportunity to even get the ball.
Just like last week when the Bills stood helpless, watching KC score a touchdown.


----------



## jerry old

Oops , someone put a piece of kryptonite in Mahones helmet.
Sorry Don M. maybe next year.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Hmm, I can't believe it. Not the exact score I predicted but the exact way I predicted the Bengals would defeat the Chiefs. An incredible comeback in the game just like the regular season game. Congratulations to the Bengals.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Congratulations to the Cincinnati Bengals!  Game well played!!*


----------



## Irwin

The biggest comeback in playoff history! The Bengals are going to the Super Bowl!

I'm batting 1000 so far. Come on, Rams!


----------



## Marie5656

*Tom Brady retires....oh well.

Tom Brady retirement being blamed on wife Gisele Bundchen by his fans (yahoo.com)*


----------



## JustBonee

Marie5656 said:


> *Tom Brady retires....oh well.
> 
> Tom Brady retirement being blamed on wife Gisele Bundchen by his fans (yahoo.com)*



She has probably said .... "It's  me  or football"  ....   so he is  thinking about it ..


----------



## Jace

SeaBreeze said:


> *Congratulations to the Cincinnati Bengals!  Game well played!!*


Yup!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Marie5656 said:


> *Tom Brady retires....oh well.
> 
> Tom Brady retirement being blamed on wife Gisele Bundchen by his fans (yahoo.com)*


Not many people really care about Brady, IMO.


----------



## Don M.

jerry old said:


> Oops , someone put a piece of kryptonite in Mahones helmet.  Sorry Don M. maybe next year.



Yup, Mahomes fell apart in the 2nd half.  His mistakes cost them the game....oh, well.  He often appears in a local commercial wearing glasses....perhaps his eyes are starting to weaken.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Don M. said:


> Yup, Mahomes fell apart in the 2nd half.  His mistakes cost them the game....oh, well.  He often appears in a local commercial wearing glasses....perhaps his eyes are starting to weaken.


I do believe a lot of that had to do with the changes that the Bengals defense made as well. 

Also a congratulations to the Los Angeles Rams for making it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Irwin

That Rams/49ers game was so full of missed opportunities on both sides including balls that should have been caught for long gains including one that could have been a touchdown and missed interceptions that it's hard to say it was a "good" game. The only consolation was that it was close.

In the end, it will be L.A. going to L.A. for the Super Bowl! I wonder if home field advantage will be a factor.

They have quite a stadium there in L.A. Actually, it's in Inglewood, California, an L.A. suburb.





SoFi Stadium in L.A.

SoFi Stadium has won several awards:

Named "Stadium of the Year" in StadiumDB's Jury Award.
Awarded "Outstanding Architectural Engineering Project" of 2021 by the American Society of Civil Engineers.
The “Excellence in Action” Award to West Basin Municipal Water District (West Basin), the City of Inglewood, and other project partners for the SoFi Stadium Recycled Water Project.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I believe if the Rams play as they did against the 49ers they will not win in the Superbowl against the Bengals. Also the possible loss of Tight End Tyler Higbee will be huge to the Rams even though the other Tight End Blanton stepped it up in this game. That will be a huge loss for the Rams if he is not able to return after a knee injury.


----------



## garyt1957

Rah-Rah said:


> I believe if the Rams play as they did against the 49ers they will not win in the Superbowl against the Bengals. Also the possible loss of Tight End Tyler Higbee will be huge to the Rams even though the other Tight End Blanton stepped it up in this game. That will be a huge loss for the Rams if he is not able to return after a knee injury.


Stafford will have to up his game. He should have had 3 picks had the 49ers only been able to catch a ball. The one might have been a pick 6. We saw a little of Detroit Stafford last night.


----------



## Rah-Rah

garyt1957 said:


> Stafford will have to up his game. He should have had 3 picks had the 49ers only been able to catch a ball. The one might have been a pick 6. We saw a little of Detroit Stafford last night.


I agree with you, but Jalen Ramsey of the Rams also had a pick 6 for sure that he dropped  as well. Stafford and the Rams will definitely have to step it up if they are to beat the Bengals in the Super Bowl though.


----------



## JustBonee

After all these years,   we   have  two years in a row,  a team in the Super Bowl playing on their home  turf.
I find that interesting, 

Still having a hard time wrapping my head around a Bengals-Rams Super Bowl..  never would  have guessed that one in a  million years.


----------



## Jace

Gonna be quite a game!


----------



## JustBonee

Old Team -  New Name    ... Washington announced their new name today.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for telling us, @Bonnie 
I liked Washington Admirals, better, when that name was recently rumored, but oh well.


----------



## JimBob1952

So they'll be known as the Commies?  Sounds good, considering their hometown.


----------



## JimBob1952

Bonnie said:


> After all these years,   we   have  two years in a row,  a team in the Super Bowl playing on their home  turf.
> I find that interesting,
> 
> Still having a hard time wrapping my head around a Bengals-Rams Super Bowl..  never would  have guessed that one in a  million years.


Still liking the Rams due to Stafford, Cupp and OBJ


----------



## jerry old

In that the Washington Senators (or whatever they wish to call themselves) have wandered around nameless-why change now?
Let them be remember as 'The Washington Orphans.'
The 'Washington Bureaucrats.'
or depending on which political is in power:
The Washington Lefties or the Washington Righties
shorten to the Lefties or Righties


----------



## Lethe200

Marie5656 said:


> *Tom Brady retires....oh well.
> 
> Tom Brady retirement being blamed on wife Gisele Bundchen by his fans (yahoo.com)*


If it were actually up to Gisele he would have retired several years ago. She is extremely concerned about the number of concussions Tom has had over the years, with the growing evidence of CTE  due to cumulative brain damage.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned From the NFL’s Conference Championships*
NY Times, SB Nation Jan. 30, 2022

*Bengals 24, Chiefs 21 in OT*
The 2021-22 sports year is hellbent on healing wounded fan bases. The state of Georgia saw its Major League Baseball franchise and flagship college football program win titles, Milwaukee won its first NBA championship since Kareem Abdul-Jabbar was tossing up sky hooks, and the Cincinnati Bengals are now Super Bowl-bound for the first time in 33 years, after a 24-21 OT win in KC, Mo.

All season, it felt as though the football world was ready to crown a new QB as the “face of the league,” a player ready to step in for the exiting generation that has defined the NFL so far this century. The daytime sports debate shows, podcasts and social media accounts with display names like “@[QB]IsTheGOAT2022” played a five-month game of name-the-successor. One week it was the Chargers’ Justin Herbert, then it was the Cardinals’ Kyler Murray, and the Bills’ Josh Allen after that, even as the old guard of Aaron Rodgers, Tom Brady and Ben Roethlisberger battled their way into the postseason.

But as has been the case for the past four seasons, Patrick Mahomes again stepped into the breach and led KC to the AFC championship game, again hosted in Arrowhead Stadium. By the halfway point of Sunday’s game against the Cincinnati Bengals, a third-straight Super Bowl appearance for KC felt like fait accompli: Mahomes already had three TDs, the Bengals couldn’t get Ja’Marr Chase open downfield and KC was the better team up front.

Then, Joe Burrow happened.

Activating the same QBing magic-that’s-not-really-magic that he’s used since his 2019 national championship campaign at Louisiana State, Burrow was elite in moving around the pocket, recognizing coverages and blitzes before the snap. On multiple occasions - and what felt like every third down - Chris Jones and the KC pass rush had Burrow dead to rights, only for him to duck under or slide away and move the chains with his arm or legs.

Once Burrow recognized that KC was going to have a safety over the top of Chase for most of the day, he settled into picking out Tee Higgins in the middle of the field, operating against LBs and safeties that have struggled to stop offenses all season.

Burrow shouldered a major load on Sunday, especially given Cincinnati’s inability to successfully run in regulation. He didn’t do it alone, though: the Bengals defensive coordinator Lou Anarumo deserves at least half the credit for the win. Cincinnati started the game playing the same two-deep coverages that slowed Patrick Mahomes and his explosive receiving corps in the regular season, to no avail. Mahomes patiently worked underneath passing windows until Anarumo lost his patience and played man-to-man - and was punished by Tyreek Hill over the top.

Even when all of KC’s receivers were perfectly covered, Mahomes extended plays with scrambles until someone broke open or a running lane was revealed. And, after having his game plan beaten for 30 minutes, Anarumo made a pivotal adjustment that is almost never seen at the professional level: he conceded the pass rush entirely to contain KC’s speed.

Dropping eight into coverage, Cincinnati held up on the back end while Mahomes scanned the field, gambling that the former MVP would get impatient and force throws or be susceptible to coverage sacks. On Mahomes’s first interception, in the third quarter, edge rusher Trey Hendrickson dropped into a throwing window, forcing a low throw that was deflected and corralled by defensive lineman BJ Hill.

Down 3 points in Q4, KC milked the clock in the final six minutes of regulation on what looked to be the game-winning TD drive. But the Bengals’ defense again dropped back into coverage, forced back-to-back sacks on second- and third-and-goal, and forced KC to settle for a FG and OT.

Then, on the final offensive play of KC’s season, the same kind of coverage led to a forced pass to Tyreek Hill that was picked off by Vonn Bell.

Like Mahomes, KC Coach Andy Reid will face much second-guessing on what he could have done differently. And, as in any NFL loss, there are options. To end the first half, KC took one more shot at the end zone - a swing pass to Hill, who was tackled well short of the goal line - instead of taking a chip-shot FG that would have stretched its lead to 14 points. Once it was clear that the passing game had lost its rhythm and the Bengals were playing deep in coverage, there were missed opportunities to gain easy rushing yds.

But the truth is, Cincinnati snatched the game away much like it did against Tennessee in the divisional round, thanks to Burrow’s toughness and the adjustments Anarumo made defensively. This isn’t about destiny or magic; the Bengals earned their spot in Super Bowl LVI by outplaying KC.

*Rams 20, 49ers 17*
Fool me six times…

Let’s state the obvious: It’s difficult to beat an NFL team three times in the same year. In Week 10, LA was bullied up front and struggled to contain and cover Deebo Samuel and Brandon Aiyuk. In Week 18, the Rams blew a 17-3 halftime lead to a desperate 49ers team - allowing Aiyuk and Samuel to dominate the second half and OT. In those two regular season matchups, Samuel and Aiyuk combined for 31 touches and 416 yds, with Samuel scoring three TDs.

There’s no stopping players as talented as the 49ers’ stars, and Samuel had a productive day. But helped immensely by a limping All-Pro LT Trent Williams who was unable to clear rushing lanes and keep back the pass rush, the Rams were able to keep 49ers Coach Kyle Shanahan from dialing up big plays for Samuel and Aiyuk. The D did just enough to escape with a 20-17 win in the rubber match of this season. LAR will play in a Super Bowl that will be held in SoFi, the Rams’ home stadium.

The Rams’ front seven held SF to just 2.5 yds per carry on 20 tries. Samuel and Aiyuk still racked up 167 yds on 15 touches, but LA rallied to the ball and tackled … hard. The refs clearly were letting the teams play without a blizzard of yellow flags, meaning there were some uncalled penalties on both sides.

Shanahan’s offense is dependent on a productive run game. Without that, the game rested on QB Jimmy Garoppolo’s erratic passing. Garoppolo had flirted with throwing away this playoff run in every round: an awful interception in Q4 against Dallas; an inaccurate throw, undercut by Adrian Amos in GBay. To the dismay of a heavily-packed stadium of red-and-gold Niner fans, Garoppolo ended SF’s hopes with a Carson Wentz-like flail while in the grasp of Aaron Donald. His awkward pass bounced off the helmet of JaMycal Hasty, and into the arms of Travin Howard to seal Sunday’s result.

SF’s elite pass rush buoyed the 49ers through Garoppolo’s struggles on Sunday. Nick Bosa and his clan of defensive linemen had two sacks and performed well as Stafford dropped back nearly 50 times, but it wasn’t enough to prevent LA’ star receivers, Cooper Kupp and Odell Beckham Jr., from burning SF’s weak secondary for over 100 yds each. Passes were mostly targeted to Ambry Thomas, who is talented but a rookie CB. Going up against two of the best and most experienced NFL receivers was a match-up all in LAR’s favor.

With the 49ers clinging to a 17-14 lead with less than 10 minutes to play, SF had pinned LA deep in its own territory. Looking for an explosive play, Stafford took a shot downfield, but severely underthrew his pass to Van Jefferson. Jaquiski Tartt, deep in the middle of the field, had time to circle underneath the ball but dropped an easy interception - causing a change in energy so palpable the broadcast team noted lingering effects long after it happened. LA escaped with a FG on the drive to tie the game.

On the next Rams possession, Stafford punished a third-down blitz with a 12-yard connection to Cooper Kupp that put the Rams in FG range. Matt Gay converted his kick to give LA the lead and set up the disastrous Garoppolo turnover.

The Niners went deeper into the playoffs than most experts expected. But the Rams are peaking at the right time, and like their AFC opponents, their first-string players have almost all remained healthy for the playoffs.

It sets up an exciting Super Bowl LVI match-up in SoFi stadium on February 13th.


----------



## Lethe200

An excellent analysis on the adjustments the Bengals DC made in the 2nd half against KC's Mahomes.

*What did the Bengals do to cause Patrick Mahomes to melt down?*
It’s been a long time since we’ve seen Mahomes so lost on the field.
SB Nation by James Dator Jan 31, 2022

It’s not often we see Patrick Mahomes look completely lost on a football field, but the Cincinnati Bengals made it happen in the second half of the AFC Championship Game on Sunday. A dominant first half that had everyone punching KC’s ticket to the Super Bowl was quickly replaced by nervous glances as Mahomes was reduced to a non-factor, leading to Cincinnati’s remarkable comeback to steal a Super Bowl bid.

This wasn’t like the Super Bowl last year. This was not a case of simply not having an OL that could adequately protect Mahomes, preventing him from doing anything on the field. Instead it was a product of brilliant adjustment, flawless execution, and a shift in game plan that broke Mahomes’ rhythm, and never let him get it back.

At halftime it was safe to assume this game was in the bag. The Chiefs were up 21-10 in a game that felt much more dominant than the score showed. Mahomes had passed for 220 yds and three TDs, rolling without the Bengals having an answer for either his quick-hitch throws to Travis Kelce and Tyreek Hill, or deep punctuating gashes to Mecole Hardman. The safe assumption was this game was going to have to become a shootout, because the Bengals defense wasn’t going to hang against this attack.

That assumption assumed the Bengals were going to stick to the plan. It’s important to pause for a second here and discuss the Bengals defense. It’s a unit that, honestly, is very shaky. There’s nothing they do particularly badly, but also nothing they really do well. Cincinnati ranked 17th in the NFL in yds allowed, only six teams gave up more passing yds, and they allowed a lot of points this season - 16th in the NFL. These aren’t the kind of numbers that instill confidence that they can adjust to stop a QB like Mahomes, especially after he eviscerated the Bills’ defense the week before.

However, Bengals’ defensive coordinator Lou Anarumo made schematic changes that completely altered the course of the game and destroyed Patrick Mahomes in the process. ESPN’s Bill Barnwell broke this down brilliantly. *In his analysis the Bengals moved away from running two deep on their safeties to only having one, with the second playing up in the box. This gave Mahomes more freedom on his deep throws, but took away a lot of the quick passing lanes which allowed guys like Kelce and Hill to wreck havoc over the middle.*

On the surface this seems simple, but *it was coupled with another core concept I noticed, which really made it all click: a QB spy.* For much of the second half Sam Hubbard would drop off his block on obvious passing downs to fall into coverage and spy Mahomes. Not only did it prevent Mahomes from running much in the second half, but it put yet another defender in the box to prevent the kind of big YAC plays we saw burn the Bills.

It was clear then once those short routes were taken away, and Mahomes didn’t see an obvious lane to run, he became rattled in the pocket. Take a look at the most defining play of the game, which prevented the Chiefs from scoring a go-ahead TD that would have won the game.

Hubbard drops back into his spy role and prevents a potential scramble up the middle. Mahomes completely misses Kelce breaking on an open throw until it’s too late, and ends up dancing around the pocket with great protection, but no confidence he can find a receiver. Then, believing the coverage behind him was set, Hubbard breaks off his spy to pressure Mahomes, leading to the strip sack. While it was recovered by KC, it made the Chiefs settle for a FG to send the AFC Championship to OT, rather than an outright win.

The pressure of the Bengals’ comeback, paired with defensive adjustments Mahomes wasn’t accustomed to, caused the QB to melt down. A lot of this was on Mahomes, who unquestionably played poorly in the second half, but credit where it’s due: Cincinnati’s playcalling was the catalyst for all of this. The Bengals tore apart the league’s blueprint on how to beat Mahomes. They dared the Chiefs’ QB to throw deep on them, even making it enticing by taking away a deep safety - but remained confident it wouldn’t burn them.

Instead they focused on real and potential pressure, taking away the rhythm throws that moved the chains in the first half, and preventing Mahomes from scrambling to pick up those 5-6 yard gains that cause the Chiefs to keep their drives alive. The end result was seeing one of the best QBs in the NFL looking his most uncomfortable on a big stage since losing the Super Bowl last February when the Buccaneers blitzed him into the ground all game long.

After a first half that saw Mahomes throw for 220 yds and three scores, in the second half he only gained 55 yds, and threw an interception. His passer rating plummeted from 149.9, to 34.0. In OT his QB rating had flatlined, and become 0.0.

So while there’s definite cause to slam Mahomes today for letting the Chiefs down and playing poorly, don’t forget to tip your hat to the Bengals defense today too. They took a major risk to try and change the face of the game instead of trying to copy the rest of the league, and they won on their terms. They became one of the few teams to take Mahomes into deep water, and he did not have an answer for the defensive front they were showing him.

Fortune favors the bold, and the Bengals are rich today because of it.


----------



## Lethe200

My thoughts plus SBNation article (edited for length):
One of the most interesting aspects of the upcoming Super Bowl is that the future for the two teams might be very different. I need to also make a correction: I think I have posted that this season the LA Rams traded away their first round draft picks - which they did - but to be accurate, only for the next two years (2022 & 2023).

They do have one first round pick in 2024. It's from _previous year's trades _that by 2024 the Rams will have totaled 7 years without a first-round draft pick, when they selected Jared Goff in 2016 as their last first-round pick. The Rams do have three lower round picks left in 2022, as well as a possible total of five compensatory low round picks from FA signings.

Whew! Drafts are complicated stuff, LOL. Anyway, my thoughts on the Rams, and SB Nation on the Bengals. Enjoy the read!

*LA Rams:*
LAR has its three most high-profile FAs on one year contracts: RB Sony Michel, WR Odell Beckham Jr., and outside OL Von Miller. Unless Miller is willing to sign a team-friendly contract, it's likely only OBJ would be considered essential - and if he has a big SB game, his price tag will go up accordingly.

Biggest holes are common with other teams: offensive line and secondary. The 2022 draft will offer some promising OTs, but LAR has cap space issues and must reserve a good chunk for contract extensions and FA signings.

They won't suddenly decline to last place in the NFC West after this year, but it's hard to repeat. Just ask Brady and the Bucs, or Mahomes and the Chiefs.

*Why the Bengals are only getting better in the future*
The Bengals have the talent and cap space to be next NFL dynasty
SB Nation by James Dator Feb 1, 2022

I know your knee jerk reaction is to say this is hyperbole, or putting the cart before the horse - and it totally is, but it’s fun to examine this team because their turnaround from the worst team in the NFL to now being in the Super Bowl is one of the most incredible events of the last 20 years. Here are three reasons I think this team could be on the verge of something spectacular, and what they need to improve to continue their trajectory into become a multi-year contender in the AFC – especially with Brady retiring.

*Reason 1: They’re already darn good*
The Bengals showed in 2021 they could make the jump from being a decent team to a contender, otherwise they wouldn’t be in the Super Bowl. It’s not like this is a fluke. They have so many important pieces in place already.

Not only is the QB in place, but they have two dynamic, young, reliable receivers. No team in the NFL compares to the collective youth strength of Ja’Marr Chase and Tee Higgins, and the trio may have years together. When you have a QB who knows how to win and pair them with two 1,000 yard receivers, they’re going to win a lot regardless of what else is going on.

And the Bengals have so much room to build more....

*Reason 2: Cap space for DAAAAYS*
Cincinnati has an astonishing $58M in available cap space this offseason. The team has 36 players under contract, so some of the available money will be used to keep their own guys - but this is still so much room to sign several high-impact free agents, or just be sensible and only land a couple so you don’t over-extend.

It’s a great free agency for OLmen, and clearly this is the place the Bengals can spend. Looking at an RT upgrade like Trent Brown from the Patriots feels like a no brainer, and there are more interior linemen that can just buy Burrow more time and make this offense even scarier.

On defense it’s about bolstering the secondary, which is more difficult with the upcoming class - but there are a few 1-2 year deals for veterans like Xavier Rhodes or Patrick Peterson which would really boost the team.

The main point is that in terms of money the Bengals have so much flexibility. They don’t need to force anything, and can build up a contending team.

*Reason 3: The X factor*
Money is important, but so is the organizational culture. The Bengals have the perception of being one of the coolest teams in the NFL, and yes, that matters - especially to young promising players. Joining Burrow, Chase and Co. is exciting. We’ve all seen videos of the Bengals locker room; that team is having a blast.

*What needs to improve*
Obviously the Bengals are not a perfect team. They made it to the Super Bowl in incredible fashion, but it was not an easy path. Part of getting the team to the next level is making those wins easier, so we can get home field playoff games.

Upgrading the OL is obviously #1. Joe Burrow was sacked 55 times this season, third worst in the NFL. The interior OL is a huge element here, and desperately needs to be upgraded along with their right tackle. That will take an already scary offense and make it terrifying.

From there it’s about adapting to the modern NFL by bolstering the secondary and having succession plans on the defensive line to get more rotational pass rushers, while ensuring there are plans for pass rushers to leave in free agency without overspending.

The final thing is the coaching staff. Too often coaches coast on past success for far too long while the team withers on the vine. Sometimes this much early success can breed complacency from mgmt to hold coaches accountable.

Cincinnati has done everything right up to this point. I’m a fan of seeing every team reach their full potential, because the NFL is at its best that way.


----------



## jerry old

Mahomes has one of those faces that do not express emotion, or he chooses to control any such emotion; but on this
day he looked befuddled.


----------



## jerry old

The final thing is the coaching staff. Too often coaches coast on past success for far too long while the team withers on the vine. Sometimes this much early success can breed complacency from mgmt to hold coaches accountable.

Have never understood why owners hire old retread coaches that won a title ten years ago.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

jerry old said:


> The final thing is the coaching staff. Too often coaches coast on past success for far too long while the team withers on the vine. Sometimes this much early success can breed complacency from mgmt to hold coaches accountable.
> 
> *Have never understood why owners hire old retread coaches that won a title ten years ago.*


Never understood why retreads are better than fresh talent. Guess it's the good old boy system and hoping that success of the past will surface again.


----------



## Irwin

The Washington Football Team, previously the Washington Redskins, are now the Washington Commanders. Kind of a dumb name and too many syllables for a football team name. But I guess we'll get used to it.


----------



## JustBonee

Irwin said:


> The Washington Football Team, previously the Washington Redskins, are now the Washington Commanders. Kind of a dumb name and too many syllables for a football team name. But I guess we'll get used to it.



Red Hogs  was a name under consideration    ...  Everyone would really have fun with that name! .. lol


----------



## Myquest55

I almost wish that Washington had gone with "HOGS"  It would have been way better than the lame "Commanders" - and you know they will be referred to as "The Commies", right?  I LOVED the Hogs back in the 90's and the Hoggettes!??  Anyone??  They are the  most amazing fan group!!  It would have played to the team history.  That team will never be the same!............so sad.


----------



## garyt1957

Myquest55 said:


> I almost wish that Washington had gone with "HOGS"  It would have been way better than the lame "Commanders" - and you know they will be referred to as "The Commies", right?  I LOVED the Hogs back in the 90's and the Hoggettes!??  Anyone??  They are the  most amazing fan group!!  It would have played to the team history.  That team will never be the same!............so sad.


Commies kinda fits the area, though


----------



## Lethe200

garyt1957 said:


> Commies kinda fits the area, though


Hardly.


----------



## Lethe200

*The Bucs only have 2 options after Tom Brady’s retirement*
This decision will define the next few years for Tampa Bay
SB Nation by James Dator Feb 2, 2022

With Tom Brady’s official retirement announcement Tuesday the Tampa Bay Buccaneers are now in a lurch. The team mortgaged its future for a win-now approach with Brady’s arrival in 2020, and it worked. The plan won a Super Bowl, and nobody can fault them for it — but now it’s time to face an uncertain future.

So much of Tampa Bay’s ethos over the last two years has centered on Brady’s mystique, using him as a catalyst to bring in other aging superstars looking for a ring late in their career. To the team’s credit, they didn’t give up draft capital to put themselves in a winning position, but it has prevented the team from locking up young free agents to longer contracts as a result.

The team has an astonishing 25 free agents set to hit the market, and while the bulk are rotational role players, there are some key pieces like WR Chris Godwin, DT Ndamukong Suh, and C Ryan Jensen also hitting the open market. Couple this with the presumptive retirement of Rob Gronkowski, and he sails off into the sunset with Brady, and the Bucs are setting up for a huge drop-off in 2022. Or, at least, it should be. There are really two scenarios moving forward, and it’s going to be fascinating which path Tampa Bay goes down.

The first is the traditional rebuild, letting the majority of the high-profile free agents go. In this case one has to believe the team would want to re-sign Godwin, because you don’t let a 26-year-old, 1,000-yard receiver walk if you can possibly avoid it. From there you build through the draft, sign some promising young rotational players, and roll some cap space into 2023 when you’ve had a better chance to evaluate the roster.

In this scenario a lot falls of second year QB Kyle Trask. The Buccaneers selected him in the second round of the 2021 NFL Draft, and he went utterly ignored all year, because playing behind Tom Brady will do that. However, there are some glimmers of hope. Trask was given extensive playing time in the final preseason game of last season, and he absolutely shined — completing 12 of 14 passes for 146 yards and a touchdown. Yes, he was playing against the Texans’ backups. Absolutely nobody should read too much into a preseason game, but it’s on the Buccaneers who have seen him week-in-week-out to determine if he can shoulder the load in year two.

This really is not a bad path, because the NFC South is an absolute flaming dumpster fire. There is no doubt that it is the worst division is football, and really by quite a large margin. The Saints are in cap hell and just lost Sean Payton, the Falcons are floundering around with no real direction, and the Panthers are so profoundly dysfunctional right now it’s going to take years to fix their mess.

The point is: Even with a rebuild, the Buccaneers could still win the damn division. That’s how bad the NFC South is. At the very least the retained talent on their roster should be able to push the Falcons, and I guess maybe the Saints, assuming New Orleans has some sort of plan in place.

The second scenario for Tampa Bay, and the far more dramatic one, is that they try to roll this all forward. The team makes another big play for an established QB to go all-in again. What that looks like is difficult to envision right now. Perhaps the Packers could be convinced to trade Aaron Rodgers to an NFC team, though that seems unlikely. Maybe Russell Wilson decides he wants out of Seattle, but that also feels like a long shot.

There are some weird potential half-steps too, like making a play for Kirk Cousins if the Vikings decide to rebuild, or getting Jimmy Garoppolo from the 49ers — though it’s difficult to envision either of them being able to lead Tampa Bay to a championship. Really, this is about getting an established QB in the system. Someone who has a similar aura to Brady where players are going to want to come to Tampa Bay because of them, and try to recreate the magic of 2020 once more.

For the record, I think this would be a bad move. The bold all-veteran approach worked once, and it was a paradigm shift for the NFL. I’m not sure the Rams would have traded for Matthew Stafford and signed their veterans had Brady and the Buccaneers not won the Super Bowl, but catching that lightning in a bottle is such a risky proposition. The Rams were in a very, very different situation when they traded for Stafford than the Buccaneers are in now. They were younger on defense, had dozens of established developed talent in the fold, and were really just a QB away from competing.

Instead Tampa finds itself needing to plug so much positions across both sides of the ball that it really would take an Aaron Rodgers or Russell Wilson to make free agents want to come to the Buccaneers, even taking pay cuts in the process to make it all fit together. It’s possible, sure, but I wouldn’t take it to the bank.

If that didn’t happen or pay off, and the Buccaneers settled for a half step, they’d just be miring themselves in mediocrity for a season or two, while young players didn’t have time to get reps or be evaluated, and there would be nothing to show for it. Instead the incredible weakness of the NFC South should be leveraged into rebuilding and competing at the same time, a luxury almost no teams in the NFL ever have. You can keep fans happy, and get a chance to see what Trask has to offer before needing to make a long-term decision on the QB position.

As a whole the NFC is on the brink of huge rebuilds across some of the conference playoff stalwarts. The youth shift in the AFC happened far earlier, which is why we’re seeing teams like the Bills and Bengals in the mix. Meanwhile the NFC is very much in limbo, waiting to see while rebuilding team got it right and is ready to ascend.

The Buccaneers owe it to themselves, and their fans, to see if they can be one of them.


----------



## jerry old

I was going to mention (in response to Bonnie's post # 581) in their glory years, when they won the super bowl
their offensive line was called the *Hogs-*as a Cowboy fan I think *Hogs *was an appropriate name.
Then Myquest55 lent some clarification to the topic.

Again, as a Dallas fan I think Hogs is an appropriate name for the Washington Football club as well as those that
inhabit Washington DC; their feeding at the public trough (that group know as congress)    sucking our tax dollars.

I like Myquest55 Hoggettes, it kind'a sums up the group that runs the country-so why not name their football team
to identify our leaders.
Arkansas has the Razorbacks, why can't we have the Hoggettes?


----------



## jerry old

#585, Lethe200 gave us a temporary fix on football to last us until next Sunday,But, But, But what are we going to do
after the Bengals beat LA?


----------



## Don M.

I watched the Pro Bowl today, and it was almost like watching a grade school "touch" game.....no tackles or rough play.


----------



## Irwin

Don M. said:


> I watched the Pro Bowl today, and it was almost like watching a grade school "touch" game.....no tackles or rough play.


I've often wondered why they have the Pro Bowl during post season when some of the players will be playing in the Super Bowl the following week and might be a little cautious because they don't want to get hurt and not be 100% for the championship game. They should have the Pro Bowl a few weeks _after _the Super Bowl, in my opinion, which is right.


----------



## spectratg

Irwin said:


> The Washington Football Team, previously the Washington Redskins, are now the Washington Commanders. Kind of a dumb name and too many syllables for a football team name. But I guess we'll get used to it.


I thought that no sports team could come up with a more inane name than the Cleveland baseball team did with the Guardians.  I was wrong.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> I watched the Pro Bowl today, and it was almost like watching a grade school "touch" game.....no tackles or rough play.


Ditto...Who would put their career on the line for that game??


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> I watched the Pro Bowl today, and it was almost like watching a grade school "touch" game.....no tackles or rough play.


Read the comments... LOL...
Click on the Watch on Youtube Link..


----------



## spectratg

Irwin said:


> I've often wondered why they have the Pro Bowl during post season when some of the players will be playing in the Super Bowl the following week and might be a little cautious because they don't want to get hurt and not be 100% for the championship game. They should have the Pro Bowl a few weeks _after _the Super Bowl, in my opinion, which is right.


Players from the two teams in the Super Bowl do not play in the Pro Bowl.  There is not much tackling in the Pro Bowl; basically it's two-handed touch football.


----------



## garyt1957

Irwin said:


> I've often wondered why they have the Pro Bowl during post season when some of the players will be playing in the Super Bowl the following week and might be a little cautious because they don't want to get hurt and not be 100% for the championship game. They should have the Pro Bowl a few weeks _after _the Super Bowl, in my opinion, which is right.


Nobody who's playing in the Super bowl ever plays in the Pro Bowl. The PB used to be after the SB but nobody watched. Football is too violent to have an All Star Game.


----------



## Irwin

spectratg said:


> *Players from the two teams in the Super Bowl do not play in the Pro Bowl.  *There is not much tackling in the Pro Bowl; basically it's two-handed touch football.


I guess I didn't know that. I've never watched the Pro Bowl. Football is a team sport, so throwing all these players together from different teams isn't a good idea... that is unless you really love some player and want to see him play some more even though the team has been eliminated.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Irwin said:


> I've often wondered why they have the Pro Bowl during post season when some of the players will be playing in the Super Bowl the following week and might be a little cautious because they don't want to get hurt and not be 100% for the championship game.* They should have the Pro Bowl a few weeks after the Super Bowl,* in my opinion, which is right.


If I recall correctly, the game used to be after the SB. That was bad news because the SB is the climax. Very little excitement for that game after the big game. 

The Pro Bowl doesn't need any of the players from the SB because there are more than enough star power from the remaining 30 teams.


----------



## jerry old

I was thinking of the great defensive line (those I could remember)

Fearsome Foursome- Rams
Steel Curtain-Steeles 
Purple People Eaters-Viks
Doomday-Dallas 
Eagles 1980's don't recall their nickname

and the current Rams, no nickname that I am aware of, great dl, but not good enougn to deal with Mr. Burrows


----------



## MrPants

garyt1957 said:


> Nobody who's playing in the Super bowl ever plays in the Pro Bowl. The PB used to be after the SB but nobody watched. Football is too violent to have an All Star Game.


I always looked at the Pro Bowl as the All Star game of the NFL with the exception that certain players were not eligible (SB players). I suppose I felt that way because it's played like an All Star game is in any sport - kiss 'n giggle game instead of a rock 'em, sock 'em affair. After all, who wants to risk a career ending injury for a meaningless game no matter what the sport.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

I don't watch football, but my son will be coming over with food that day and will be watching so he has been trying to inform me a bit about the two teams and somewhat of the game itself so I won't be too lost. He said the team from Los Angeles which I believe is the Rams should win as the defense is very good. I will be enjoying the time with my son and the food he brings. It will be good company and one less day I have to cook food.


----------



## Don M.

This years Super Bowl will be in Los Angeles....and the weather forecast says the temperatures will be in the upper 80's.  That will be a drastic shift for most of the players....hope none of them get heat exhaustion.


----------



## Lethe200

Me, I'd give a slight edge to the Rams, on sheer momentum. With a better OL I'd put my money on Burrow, but the Bengals have not faced a D as physically overwhelming and talented as the Rams have this year. We'll see if Mixon can help offset the pocket breakdowns, however. If you can rush on the Rams, you can win - the Niners haven proven that conclusively. 

*Super Bowl LVI predictions: Guardian writers’ picks for Rams v Bengals in LA*
Will Joe Burrow lead the underdogs to their first-ever Super Bowl title? Or will Aaron Donald and Matthew Stafford win it for the hometown team?
London Guardian U.S. 12Feb2022 (Note: staff writers ID’ed by initials)

*What the Rams need to do to win …
Play clean.* The Rams have the talent advantage. Their defense ranks first in the league in pressure rate, and gets almost all of that with a four-man rush. Putting that up against this flaky Bengals OL? Yikes. Favorites lose Super Bowls by way of bone-headed plays, dodgy time management, or unforced turnovers – typically a cocktail of all three. If the Rams can keep the turnover battle even, they have the defense to take over the game. OC

*Jalen Ramsey is one of the few CBs fierce enough to go toe-to-toe with Ja’Marr Chase.* The rest of the Rams’ secondary has been less than inspiring. But Darious Williams and company must contain Joe Burrow’s other weapons. Tee Higgins, who would be the top wideout on most other teams, torched the Chiefs in the AFC Championship. MJ

*Duh. Attack Burrow.* He has dragged his team to the league’s final game despite being sacked 12 times in these playoffs, including nine times in the divisional round against the top-seeded Titans. And while Tennessee boast a fine group of pass rushers, they ain’t got nuthin’ on Aaron Donald, unquestionably the best all-around defensive player of the era; and Von Miller, a speedy, bendy, QB crusher. AL

*It’s the duty of this vaunted Rams defense to make Burrow suffer.* If the Rams prevent Burrow from getting the ball off in time, there will be an entire offseason for the Bengals to second-guess themselves for drafting Chase over the draft’s leading OT prospect. HF

*Keep their eyes off the scoreboard and their foot on the accelerator. *Sean McVay needs to stick to his offensive script so Matthew Stafford can use his football intelligence to carve up the Bengals with killer throws. GS

*What the Bengals need to do to win …
Hit explosive plays on offense.* The Rams’ secondary and linebacking corps is shaky, and that’s where Cincy will look to attack. If Burrow and Co can outpace the Rams in the explosive plays category, while the defense forces the Rams to sustain long, droning drives, they’ll have a shot. OC

*Hello, Captain Obvious here* … the Bengals must stop Donald, the best player in the NFL. No big deal, right? Cincy’s OL continues to be their weak link and the Rams (starring Donald) will be the unit’s toughest test yet. So far Chase has yet to show there is a corner who can consistently mark him. And even though Ramsey is one of the best, he will have his hands full if the Bengals move Chase around their formations. And if the Cincinnati line gives Burrow time to find him. AL and MJ

*Don’t fall behind early.* In the AFC championship game, the Bengals held the KC Chiefs to a single field-goal after halftime. That was impressive. They were also down 21-3 in the second quarter. That’s not a repeatable strategy. HF

*Stuff the run.* Cincinnati’s defense is unfairly maligned: they kept the Chiefs in check better than the Bills, after all. SF stopped LA rushing in the NFC Championship and it almost worked. If the Bengals do stifle Sony Michel and Cam Akers that opens up extra coverage from linebackers to help slow down Cooper Kupp and Odell Beckham Jr. GS

*Key players for the Rams …
Jalen Ramsey, CB.* The big question for the Rams is how they will deploy their star CB. It would make sense for LA to double the Bengals’ best receiver, Chase, on the outside and then use Ramsey to take away Burrow’s second option inside. Ramsey has the talent to go one-and-one with Chase, freeing up the rest of the defense to sniff out other offensive threats. OC and HF

*Matthew Stafford, QB.* After toiling in the football hell otherwise known as Detroit, Stafford was rescued by McVay. He’s clearly an upgrade over Jared Goff but he’s also not a sure thing. He must play clean, especially given the tiny window the Rams have to hoist the Lombardi Trophy. MJ

*Odell Beckham Jr, WR*. He’s been an offensive X-factor all postseason. At the Super Bowl, he has a chance to deliver his biggest career highlight since his NFT-worthy one-handed catch in 2014. AL

*Aaron Donald, DT.* Donald will be aiming to destroy the Bengals’ OL but Cincinnati will hopefully be planning how they can mitigate his power. GS

*Key player for the Bengals …
Tyler Boyd, WR.* So often in the Super Bowl, it comes down to a team’s third receiver. The defense doubles one of the top two guys and finds creative schematic quirks to isolate the other. Chase and Higgins will dominate the attention of the Rams D, and so it will fall on Boyd to be the chain-mover and post-catch creator who helps Burrow to move the ball into scoring range. OC

*Jessie Bates, safety.* Bates is the best-known member of Cincy’s “no-name” defense for a reason. He’s the one player on the Bengals defense who could force McVay into earlier-than-anticipated adjustments. MJ

*CJ Uzomah, TE*. While Bengals coach Zac Taylor still has Uzomah as a 50-50 prospect for Sunday, his limited participation in Bengals practices this week is an encouraging sign. Uzomah not only gives Burrow another target to play off of Chase and Higgins, he can chip in on pass protection too. AL

*Evan McPherson, kicker.* If these playoffs are any indication, everything could come down to a single FG. There’s nobody I’d trust more in that situation than McPherson, the most clutch kicker in the league. HF

*Joe Burrow, QB.* He never flinches when under pressure while often creating a more explosive play when the defense shuts down the official script. The Rams’ defensive front can be as punishing as they like, Burrow enjoys his medicine. GS

*One bold prediction …
A special team’s snafu leads to a score*. This year’s postseason has been dominated by special teams mishaps. Both the Rams and Bengals are nestled comfortably in the top-eight of special teams units, but the Football Gods care not for such trivial things. OC

*Taylor’s gonna draw up something crazy.* And given Cincinnati’s woebegone history, it feels like it will take a little crazy to beat the Rams in their backyard. AL

*Joe Mixon rides to the Bengals’ rescue* with a Super Bowl and MVP winning performance. Quick passes galore to the back keep the chains moving as Mixon leads Cincinnati in receiving yds and racks up 150+ yds from scrimmage. GS

*The final score will be …
Rams 24-27 Bengals*. This is tricky. The Rams can score points in chunks and have the kind of defense that could elevate any side to a championship. On the other hand, there is something about this Bengals team that makes you want to ditch any sense of intelligent analysis in favor of picking what’s fun. OC

*Rams 35-22 Bengals. *I can’t get over the mismatch that is the Rams’ elite defensive front against the Bengals’ below average OL. The Rams also have a huge advantage playing in their hometown. No, not because they have a robust fanbase. But because they have spent the week in their facilities, sticking to their routines. The Bengals, on the other hand, are sleeping in a hotel and dealing with the insane logistics that come with the Super Bowl. MJ

*Rams 34-28 Bengals.* Despite the Bengals’ team-of-destiny vibes, few teams make it to the top without taking some lumps in the beginning. The Rams have a prime chance to take their city back – and if they flop a second time, there’s no telling if they’ll have another. GM Les Snead mortgaged the team’s future to win right now. If their stars align, I just don’t see how they miss this moment. AL

*Rams 24-30 Bengals (OT).* The Rams lose without touching the ball in OT, something which finally forces the NFL to change its silly rules. Everyone wins (except, obviously, the Rams). HF

*Rams 21-24 Bengals. *The pressure is on but who will blink first? The Bengals have been excellent in the clutch and that will shade the Rams’ flashy roster. McVay’s failure from three years ago could also negatively influence his decisions. Burrow grinds against the odds to set McPherson up and McFearless drills the game-winner home. Who dey think gonna beat them Bengals? Nobody … finally! GS


----------



## jerry old

Bengals will put two offensive linemen on Donald AND a running back; in addition Burrows will roll to whatever side Donald is playing on
so  Joe will know exactly where he is.  Also, this will give the other Monster LA defensive line more space they will have to cover to get to Joe.
Joe will get 21 points, but that may not be enough.

The Bengal's secondary is not as bad as the press says it is, but it is still an uphill battle.

A high scoring team (with a defense that is suspect) like the Bengals should not be able to withstand the battering the Rams will give them for four quarters.
However, it is asking a lot of a defensive club to play at their maximum for four quarters.  Look for Burrows to start scoring in
the fourth  quarter.

Once again, the burden is with Mr. Stafford, if he has a good game=Rams win, if he does not-Bengals win.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm  a fan of Joe Burrow,   and really  enjoyed his  game  at  LSU .....   but  think he's in a difficult situation against the Rams.
Just seems like  things are stacked against him for this game.    But go Bengals!

But on the other hand,  if the Rams buy into all the hype  ....    it might be  a bad  omen  for them,  and bring on  overconfidence.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Like I said before I know practically nothing about the game of football. My son is coming over and bringing food and we will watch it together. That makes for a good day for me because I will not have to cook food for myself. Go whatever team and score a home run.


----------



## Furryanimal

Enjoyed the Superbowl....
posted just after it finished at 3.08 am!


----------



## jerry old

so how come a game with four penalties, 2 on each side for three quarters (i think) then the Bengals get three penalties  against them in the Ram's last drive?                            in the last two minutes?


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> so how come a game with four penalties, 2 on each side for three quarters (i think) then the Bengals get three penalties  against them in the Ram's last drive?                            in the last two minutes?



Makes you wonder, huh?   .... oh well


----------



## rgp

Bonnie said:


> Makes you wonder, huh?   .... oh well



 I wonder why a guy was permitted to light up a cigar ... in a non smoking facility ?


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Hall of Famer Charley Taylor, RIP:


https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/19/sport/charley-taylor-pro-football-hall-of-famer-dies-spt/index.html










not just a great player but all class as well


----------



## JustBonee

There's  *BREAKING  NEWS*  in the NFL  World 

Tom  Brady is going to be back with Tampa Bay in the fall ....  he  has  re-thought his retirement,   and will be back for another season.
Happy @PamfromTx ?


----------



## Lawrence00

Superman


----------



## jerry old

Maybe he has still got 'it', maybe he don't-but it is something to kick around until the 2022 season starts.

The LA front four is scary, better that the 'Steel Curtain,'-seeking arguments to keep thread going.


----------



## PamfromTx

Bonnie said:


> There's  *BREAKING  NEWS*  in the NFL  World
> 
> Tom  Brady is going to be back with Tampa Bay in the fall ....  he  has  re-thought his retirement,   and will be back for another season.
> Happy @PamfromTx ?


Thrilled!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Now  Gronk  can play another year with his buddy.


----------



## jerry old

The Cleveland Browns give up oodles of draft choices for Houston's quarterback Watson.
Three first round draft picks and others.
Watson is going to receive 230 million  guaranteed!
The NFL with their multi-millionaries-it is really getting werid.

Now, what are the Cleveland Browns going to do with their quarterback-Baker Mayfield, who is a pretty good quarterback?

Oponion, this is a bad trade...


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> The Cleveland Browns give up oodles of draft choices for Houston's quarterback Watson.
> Three first round draft picks and others.
> Watson is going to receive 230 million  guaranteed!
> The NFL with their multi-millionaries-it is really getting werid.
> 
> Now, what are the Cleveland Browns going to do with their quarterback-Baker Mayfield, who is a pretty good quarterback?
> 
> Oponion, this is a bad trade...



Yeah ... it was  all over the local  (Houston)  news last night.   Watson  still hasn't been cleared of all his charges yet - the civil suits.
Don't know how this will all play out,  but I know that I will be watching.

Pittsburgh  was thought to make a grab for Watson,  since they are in need,  but Cleveland beat them to it.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Some interesting trades for this coming season. 
Gives me something to do in the off-season, keeping up.
Enjoyed watching the Combine and ready for the Draft to begin.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie reminded us of Watson involvement with the law; apparently, in order to NOW play in the NFL you have to be
a criminal, or at least have several civil cases pending.

I have to close, I'm writing a letter to  Watson-asking if he needs a new yard man when he moves to Cleveland.


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> Bonnie reminded us of Watson involvement with the law; apparently, in order to NOW play in the NFL you have to be
> a criminal, or at least have several civil cases pending.
> 
> I have to close, I'm writing a letter to  Watson-asking if he needs a new yard man when he moves to Cleveland.



Is their young QB Mills, actually expected to be the starter for Houston?

I have honestly been curious about that; Plus, Jerry,
 if so, then you could ask *him *if _he_ needs some yard help.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Is their young QB Mills, actually expected to be the starter for Houston?
> 
> I have honestly been curious about that; Plus, Jerry,
> if so, then you could ask *him *if _he_ needs some yard help.



Don't know where Cleveland would  be picking in the draft this year,  but  Houston will get their 1st pick,  so guessing it will be a QB.

Checked --  Cleveland had the No. 13  first round pick,    and Houston already had the 3rd pick.    
So they have a chance to get two great players in the first round if they don't blow it.


----------



## jerry old

But, but, but Bonnie 
Houston's history of 'Blowing it' has become chronic.
Their goofy owner, coaches...They've had good players, but their staff appears weird, just weird


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> But, but, but Bonnie
> Houston's history of 'Blowing it' has become chronic.
> Their goofy owner, coaches...They've had good players, but their staff appears weird, just weird




Do you have to remind me  Jerry  

 At present it seems daunting, true,   but I'm  trying  to imagine that miracles  can  happen.   

Maybe they will hire someone  who knows something about the draft process,  and what football talent looks like  ....   Who knows!
If they mess up this _golden opportunity_ this year,  they might as well sell the team.   They've been given enough chances.


----------



## Lethe200

The first wave of free agency has passed. Still to come are the draft selections and then the UDFAs and of course, more trades, LOL. Here's one sportswriter's opinion on the best/worst so far:

*5 Winners (and Losers) from the start of NFL Free Agency*
MSN Sports by Robert Zeglinsky 19Mar2022
Pt 1 of 2
_(Note from Lethe: I rearranged this into the two separate categories [RZ had them alternating], since I had to split the article into two posts anyway - makes for easier reading)_

Usually, a Super Bowl contender isn’t built by spending and bringing in every superstar imaginable. At the risk of sounding like an old man yelling at a cloud, championship teams used to focus on homegrown talent. What’s with all the spending? Dagnabbit, it ain’t right!

But something appears to be in the NFL water lately. I don’t know if it’s inspired by the Rams’ recent all-in bid being successful, but it does make for more fun across the league. Who knew that when one team tried to push in all their chips, everyone else would jump into the fray as if pro football was some sort of Royal Rumble.

By that same token, many teams who could’ve turned their card green to spend, spend, spend are probably kicking themselves now. Competitive windows don’t last forever. Waste your chance at one and it might be a long time before another opens.

With the significant waves of this year’s free-agent period behind us, here’s how I see the major winners and losers as the dust settles.

*WINNERS:

Winner: Buffalo Bills*
Notable acquisitions:
Edge, Von Miller
TE, O.J. Howard
Edge, Jordan Phillips
G, Rodger Saffold

Notable departures:
WR, Cole Beasley
CB, Levi Wallace

The Bills could have done absolutely nothing during free agency. They could’ve sat on their hands and avoided every last phone call and text, like you and I sometimes do. And they would’ve still come out shining. The group that fell to Kansas City in last year’s playoffs could’ve run it back and won it all next year. Josh Allen is that good and that unstoppable. No question.

Instead, they captured the league’s top insurance policy: Von Miller. Signing Miller alone makes their free-agent period a win. Bringing back Jordan Phillips and getting another big-bodied tight end like O.J. Howard makes the NFL’s best team a seemingly invincible juggernaut.

The Bills aren’t messing around. They’re ready to win the franchise’s first-ever Super Bowl, and they’ll maximize every opening to make it a possibility. Kudos to them. The stacked AFC should beware of a coming bison stampede.

*Winner: Denver Broncos*
Notable acquisitions:
QB, Russell Wilson (via trade)
Edge, Randy Gregory

Notable departures:
QB, Teddy Bridgewater
QB, Drew Lock

After a few years of quarterback Purgatory, the Broncos couldn't afford to go another season without a legitimate game-changing quarterback. Denver would've been doing a disservice to a contending roster on paper if it didn't pull out all the stops. It's hard to do better in this department than acquiring a nine-time Pro Bowl quarterback like Russell Wilson. Wilson, 33, gives the Broncos instant credibility as a power player in a stacked AFC. The pass rush prowess of Randy Gregory opposite Bradley Chubb is a delightful cherry on top.

*Winner: Las Vegas Raiders*
Notable acquisitions:
Edge, Chandler Jones
WR, Davante Adams (via trade)

Notable departures:
Edge, Yannick Ngakoue (via trade)

Many were befuddled by the Raiders ‘ approach after the off-seasons that the Chargers and Broncos were having. When your divisional rivals are making big bets for the near future, you can’t afford to sit on the sideline. Inaction is inertia and is a failure.

Boy, do those criticisms feel silly now. The accomplished Chandler Jones will give Las Vegas one of football’s better pass rush duos alongside Maxx Crosby. And Adams helps form an almost unprecedented offensive receiving Cerberus with Darren Waller and Hunter Renfrow. That’s a trio that presents a matchup problem for every NFL defense. I’m not sure how dangerous the Raiders are yet, because chemistry takes time to develop, but it’s clear Josh McDaniels doesn’t want to take any time messing around.

*Winner: Los Angeles Chargers*
Notable acquisitions:
CB, J.C. Jackson
Edge, Khalil Mack (via trade)
WR, Mike Williams (re-signed)

Notable departures:
Edge, Uchenna Nwosu
OT, Bryan Bulaga

Speaking of loading up, the Chargers clearly want to see their talisman, Justin Herbert, flourish as much as he can. L.A. had multiple Brinks trucks of cap space and cash ready to spend on a roster stuck in neutral, and they did not disappoint. J.C. Jackson is a top-five corner. Khalil Mack, 30, still has a lot of wrecking ball left in him and should comprise a fantastic pass rush duo with Joey Bosa. And Mike Williams, well, let’s just say he’s a toy for Herbert that the Chargers could ill-afford to live without.

The Chargers have one of the league’s top young quarterbacks and an ideal supporting cast on both sides of the ball. They may have broken the bank over the past couple of weeks, but something tells me they won’t care about their account balance a year from now. That’s a bill past due for Future Chargers to worry about.

*Winner: Tampa Bay Buccaneers*
Notable acquisitions:
QB, Tom Brady (came out of retirement)
G, Shaq Mason (via trade)
CB, Carlton Davis (re-signed)
C, Ryan Jensen (re-signed)
WR, Chris Godwin (re-signed)
WR, Russell Gage

Notable departures:
G, Alex Cappa (retirement)
TE, O.J. Howard

Hey, did you know Tom Brady came out of a short-lived retirement? You did? That’s a shame. Let me remind you again anyway!

Tom Brady came out of retirement, and he brought the Buccaneers’ band back together. Brady, 45, definitely couldn’t stay away from a weak NFC and an even weaker NFC South. Plus, with his return, most of Tampa Bay’s significant contributors are now on their way back (sans Rob Gronkowski, but we know how that likely ends). How could you possibly decline when you have a chance to cruise to Ring No. 8?

The Buccaneers win this off-season simply by keeping their operation together. They have Brady to thank for that blessing.


----------



## Lethe200

*5 Winners (and Losers) from the start of NFL Free Agency*
MSN Sports by Robert Zeglinsky 19Mar2022
Pt 2 of 2

*LOSERS

Loser: Green Bay Packers*
Notable acquisitions:
QB, Aaron Rodgers (re-signed)
LB, De’Vondre Campbell (re-signed)
CB, Rasul Douglas (re-signed)

Notable departures:
Davante Adams

By the time next year’s playoffs start, Aaron Rodgers will be 39. The Packers will be primed for a Super Bowl run, fresh off their likely latest NFC North division title. Or so they say. We might have different definitions of “primed.”

After Rodgers stole the treasure from the Temple of Doom on Lombardi Ave, it was always a dicey prospect keeping both him and Davante Adams. And in trading him, the Packers did an admirable job recouping some decent assets from Las Vegas. Still, I can never vouch for dealing an All-Pro receiver in his prime when your quarterback is almost 40. Green Bay might replace Adams well with their war chest of draft picks, but that’s no guarantee.

The Packers’ offense ran through Adams over the last three years. As great as Rodgers is, they have to effectively start over in the middle of a competitive, closing, window. An unnecessary risk for a team where money should be no object until Rodgers retires.

*Loser: Indianapolis Colts*
Notable acquisitions:
Edge, Yannick Ngakoue (via trade)
TE, Mo Alie-Cox (re-signed)

Notable departures:
CB, Rock Ya-Sin (via trade)

The Colts might have rid themselves of the dead weight of Carson Wentz, but that does not mean they have a coherent plan. It’s fair to wonder whether Indianapolis and Chris Ballard have any aims on, you know, winning. Arguably no one has done a better job of managing the Colts’ roster assets and salary cap than Ballard since he took over as GM. And arguably, no one has done so little with so much flexibility since Ballard took over as GM.

What’s the point of leaving yourself salary cap breathing room if you never use it to sand over your team’s holes? No one’s handing out trophies for the salary cap champion. You don’t get extra brownie points for winning while having almost $40 million in unspent money. Those dollars could’ve perhaps gone to a quarterback, which Ballard has yet to address in a meaningful fashion since Andrew Luck retired four years ago.

You have to take a deep breath and plunge into the pool at a certain point. Ballard’s Colts seem willing to do anything but get their clothes wet

*Loser: Jacksonville Jaguars*
Notable acquisitions:
WR, Christian Kirk
WR, Zay Jones
TE, Evan Engram
CB, Darious Williams

Notable departures:
G, Andrew Norwell
WR, D.J. Chark Jr.

The Jaguars already learned about the danger of retaining GM Trent Baalke. When Byron Leftwich refused to coach them because of the embattled GM’s presence, that should’ve been a blaring red alarm for everyone in Duval County to cut their losses. Instead, Baalke stayed on, hired Doug Pederson, and continues to dig his claws in deeper in Jacksonville.

We know the Jaguars have one of the best quarterback prospects ever in Trevor Lawrence. We know they have to support him. I don’t think anyone considered that Baalke and Co. would do it by overpaying for a bunch of uninspiring middle-tier receivers. If Lawrence is good, I suppose it doesn’t matter what his supporting cast resembles. But man, I don’t feel great about the Jaguars unnecessarily tying themselves to a receiving corps that Lawrence is 99 percent likely going to have to elevate by himself. Young quarterbacks need more help than that low bar, no matter how gifted.

This over-aggressive “buy anything” approach was not advisable, and Lawrence still deserves a competent general manager. Maybe someday soon, after the Jaguars dig out of salary cap hell for No. 2 and No. 3 receivers, he gets one.

*Loser: Kansas City Chiefs*
Notable acquisitions:
S, Justin Reid
WR, JuJu Smith-Schuster

Notable departures:
S, Tyrann Mathieu

I may be a lot of things, but I’m not stupid. While I would never outright bet against Pat Mahomes unleashing a red and yellow tsunami as he pleases, I can’t help but feel underwhelmed by the Chiefs’ free agency. And the worst part for Kansas City is they essentially had no choice.

Their first competitive window with Mahomes is reaching its fateful conclusion. They’re a bit cap-strapped and have to start making difficult decisions, like letting former All-Pro Tyrann Mathieu walk away. The Chiefs aren’t in a place where they can spend willy nilly and fix their issues in one fell swoop. Last year, they already achieved that when they repaired an offensive line that failed them in Super Bowl 55.

But that lack of flexibility hurts a heck of a lot more when everyone else can piece together All-Star teams. It’s even worse when three of those All-Star squads — the Broncos, Raiders, and Chargers — are in your division, and you have to play them twice a year. Everyone else got a lot stronger while the Chiefs more or less stayed … the same? I’ll tell you, it doesn’t look any better in text.

As long as Mahomes is slinging the ball around, you’d be foolish to count the Chiefs out. Still, 2022 might be the first time you’d at least consider them a sizable underdog now and then. The Bills, for one, deserve the belt first. I can’t help but feel that AFC title game defeat to the Bengals will sting for a long time.

*Loser: New England Patriots*
Notable acquisitions:
RB, Ty Montgomery

Notable departures:
CB, J.C. Jackson
G, Shaq Mason (via trade)

Look, Bill Belichick is one of the greatest coaches in NFL history. Heck, he’s one of the greatest coaches in any sport and any league, ever. Bar none.

That said, I have to question what looks like a small-scale rebuild for a coach who will be 70 in April. Could the Patriots not afford $16.5 million per year for a 26-year-old elite corner like J.C. Jackson? That’s pennies for a guy with 22 picks in the last three years. And I know Belichick might have a secret soft spot for Tom Brady, but I fail to see how trading a top and affordable guard like Shaq Mason — who is still only 28 — helps Mac Jones in the near term. Is a fifth-round pick for a player in his physical prime that valuable?

Maybe Belichick saw the rest of the AFC and decided to let the Patriots bide their time for a little while. It won’t help Jones, and it won’t help a roster that New England spent $163 million on last year. I can’t say I agree with such rationale. I guess I underestimated how much Belichick was willing to turtle at this stage of his football career.


----------



## jerry old

I  goggled Cowboys. there under the cap, but you know jerry jones is a professional liar (but he's good at it).
They let their best, and only seasoned, wide receiver slip away of salary dispute.
Their quarterback is a good qb, but i just don't see him winning playoff games.

NFL gossip, Baker Mayfield is headed for colts
Belichick remains a mystery, but he enjoys the guessing game.


----------



## Lethe200

*A dozen QBs are worthy of next year’s Super Bowl. The 49ers don’t have one but the Raiders do*
With the 2022 NFL QB carousel slowing down, a look at 12 QBs that give their teams a chance at the Super Bowl
San Francisco Bay Area News Group: March 22, 2022

There are a dozen teams with a QB that can deliver a win in Super Bowl LVII in Glendale, Ariz., and just as important, have the supporting cast to help make it happen a year from now, based on their championship status:

*1. Josh Allen, Buffalo*
Had one of the truly great under-the-radar seasons in NFL history a year ago and the gold standard in terms of a passer who can also run (4,407 yds passing, 36 TDs, 763 yds rushing, six TDs). Solid offseason acquisitions for the Bills included guard Rodger Saffold, TE O.J. Howard and pass rusher Von Miller.

*2. Patrick Mahomes, KC*
The Chiefs added JuJu Smith-Schuster to an offense that already has Tyreek HIll and Travis Kelce. Still trying to figure out what happened to Mahomes in the second half of the AFC title game loss to the Bengals, but am going to assume it was just a bad day.

*3. Tom Brady, TBay*
Had the Bucs on the verge of a miraculous comeback in the title game against the Rams until they got Cooper Kupp-ed. One concern — Brady lost both of his starting guards, Ali Marpet to a surprise retirement and Alex Cappa to free agency.

*4. Matthew Stafford, L.A. Rams*
You’ll notice the Nos. 3 and 4 QBs on this list were acquired specifically with the idea of making a good team a great one by their mere presence and both delivered Super Bowl championships. Why draft and develop when you can fill football’s most important position with a trade?

*5. Joe Burrow, Cincinnati*
The Bengals signed La’el Collins and Cappa to upgrade the line that saw Burrow get sacked 51 times take a beating in the postseason. If Cincinnati gets its protection shored up, Burrow can put up much bigger numbers than last year’s 4,611 yds and 34 TDs. He’s that good.

*6. Justin Herbert, L.A. Chargers*
WR Mike Williams was retained with a three-year contract extension, but offense wasn’t the Chargers’ problem. Watch how much better Herbert gets in terms of the bottom line if free agent CB J.C. Jackson lives up to his contract and with Khalil Mack as a bookend pass rusher to go along with Joey Bosa.

*7. Aaron Rodgers, GBay*
Rodgers played poorly in the playoff loss to the 49ers and his penchant for being overly dramatic is wearing thin. He’s also without Davante Adams, dealt to the Raiders. But he’s won back-to-back MVP awards and he’s going to the Hall of Fame, so he can’t be counted out.

*8. Russell Wilson, Denver*
This one could go either way. But the guess here is Wilson regains his touch with HC Nathaniel Hackett (formerly with GBay) running the offense and makes the Broncos a viable playoff contender in the QB-rich AFC West.

*9. Derek Carr, Raiders*
Helped coax his longtime Fresno State friend Davante Adams to LVegas in a deal that instantly makes the Raiders potentially something special on offense. With Adams, Darren Waller and Hunter Renfrow, Carr’s red zone issues should be a thing of the past if the Raiders can protect him.

*10. Deshaun Watson, Cleveland*
Yes, he could be suspended and it’s more than a little distasteful so many teams were willing to overlook 22 civil suits to throw bags of money at one of the NFL’s dynamic talents. But if the guy is getting $230 million guaranteed, a lot of people will overlook his indiscretions and he’ll be the biggest thing in Cleveland since LeBron James.

*11. Dak Prescott, Dallas*
Should be good for another 4,449 yds passing and 37 TDs for the Cowboys. Still perplexed by the sight of Prescott running the ball up the middle and running out the clock against the 49ers in the playoffs, but that doesn’t change the fact he’s among the elite of the suddenly QB-thin NFC.

*12. Matt Ryan, Indianapolis*
Atlanta’s whiff with Watson turned out to be the best thing that could have happened to Ryan. He joins a far superior Colts team that has a great lead back in Jonathan Taylor, solid receivers and a good defense. In terms of decision-making and stability, a huge upgrade over Carson Wentz on a team that’s ready to win.


----------



## jerry old

It will be interesting to watch Joe Burrow's this year.
That AFC North is the roughest conference in the NFL.
The Pirates and and the Ravens are capable of giving the Bengals four  losses, and Cleveland with Watson?
This conference will be another dog fight................. 
(see # 5 above, the Bengals front office is not noted for their intellect) 

Where is Carson Wentz?
Counting his millions while he waits for another team to pick him up?


----------



## Lethe200

*Chargers, Dolphins or Colts? Which team has won the NFL offseason so far?*
The last few weeks have seen a wild round of trades and signings. But which team has improved the most as we eye the 2022 campaign?
London Guardian U.S. 24 Mar 2022

The NFL has had its wildest offseason in recent memory. The quarterback carousel has been spinning. Record contracts have been inked. And it feels like just yesterday that Aaron Rodgers was getting intimate with oils. Here are the winners of the offseason so far – the teams that have improved their chances the most for next season.

*Denver Broncos*
When you move on from Drew Lock and land Russell Wilson, you know you’ve had a good offseason. There are fair questions about the fit between Wilson and the Broncos’ new head coach, Nathaniel Hackett. It isn’t a seamless melding of minds. And you can point, too, to the possibility that Wilson’s game may not age well. He still relies on his mobility as much as any of the game’s upper-tier quarterbacks. What will a Wilson offense look like once his legs start to go?

But that’s tomorrow’s problem! The AFC West is now a year-to-year gauntlet. If you’re bringing anything other than a top-eight quarterback to the proceedings, then there is no chance that you’re making the playoffs.

The Broncos started the offseason with a bottom-three quarterback situation and catapulted themselves into that small cluster of teams who can conceivably claim to have one of the five best in the game (two others happen to be in the same division). And all for a quartet of draft picks and a trio of peripheral players Denver will soon forget about.

*Los Angeles Chargers*
Having a top-five quarterback on a rookie-scale contract is the sport’s top market inefficiency. The Chargers took full advantage of their situation early in the offseason, investing aggressively, both in terms of cash and draft capital, in an attempt to improve their obvious flaws.

First up: A historically awful run defense. Brandon Staley, the team’s head coach, is a proponent of what is known as the ‘Light Box’ theory, which essentially involves his team vacating the box in order to invite the run – the idea being that the run-game is, in general, less efficient than the pass.

It’s a philosophy that garners talk of genius when a coach is working with Aaron Donald and Sebastian Joseph-Day. Line-up with Jerry Tillery, Justin Jones, and the group Staley was working with last season? Gulp. The Chargers finished dead last in the NFL in EPA per play against the run, a measure of a unit’s down-to-down efficiency.

Chargers general manager Tom Telesco wasted no time in trying to turn things around, trading for former NFL defensive player of the year Khalil Mack and reuniting his coach with Joseph-Day, one of the league’s most underrated nose tackles. A reinforced front with Mack alongside Joey Bosa gives Staley the bookends he needs to run his idiosyncratic early-down defense, and offers the Chargers a formidable one-two pass-rush punch on later downs.

Things have shifted on the back end, too. One element to the Staley orthodoxy is how few coverages the coach likes to run within a single game. Staley’s grand plan is to have as dynamic a defense over the entire season as possible – bouncing from one thing to another on a week-to-week basis. But in each individual game, Staley and his defense lean all the way into their chosen style. It’s not unusual to see the Chargers run the same coverage concept on nine or 10 successive plays, typically a no-no in the NFL.

Handing former Patriots cornerback JC Jackson a $16m-a-year deal is a bid by the Chargers to diversify their coverage packages. Staley likes to play zone; Jackson is a best as a man-to-man corner. The majority of NFL teams now run fancy coverages that pair both principles together. The Chargers were lacking that complexity last year, but by dropping in Jackson alongside safeties Nasir Adderley and Derwin James, Staley now has a malleable secondary that will allow him to get more adventurous in coverage.

*Miami Dolphins*
Over the span of a week, the Dolphins signed Terron Armstead, one of the league’s best left tackles (when healthy), and traded for Tyreek Hill, the league’s most impactful wide receiver.

It’s hard to overstate the significance of the Hill trade. Few trades really have the potential to transform an organization. The Hill-to-Miami deal does. Hill is one of the few non-quarterbacks whose skill-set completely shifts the geometry of the field. His ability to outpace anyone on the defensive side of the ball forces opposing defensive coordinators to commit two pieces – at a minimum – to securing leverage on his position at all times, and to back up as far from the line of scrimmage as possible, for fear of being left in the dust.

There will be no more excuses for Tua Tagovailoa moving forward. The Dolphins have secured a run-game guru at head coach, reinforced the offensive line, and added Hill to a receiving corps featuring Jaylen Waddle and Mike Gesicki. Good luck to anyone trying to slow that offense down.

*Cincinnati Bengals*
Like the Chargers, the Bengals had an obvious weakness and set to work remapping their weakest area: The offensive line. Cincy’s group gifted a historic amount of pressure on Joe Burrow last season, finishing with the league’s worst pressure rate and conceding 70 sacks, an NFL record.

The Bengals focused less on chucking money at their problem and more on changing the profile of their offensive line altogether. Burrow’s bobbing, weaving, create-on-the-fly style pushed the Bengals into investing in a series of latch-and-shuffle linemen early in the quarterback’s career – men who would fight and scrap throughout a play as Burrow looked to move and create.

No more. The Bengals moved to bring in Ted Karras, Alex Cappa, and La’el Collins. All three are maulers. All three play a more proactive style than the Bengals have opted for during the Burrow era. All three want to stun defenders early on, win with an initial jolt, and then hope for the best. The Bengals’ plan is clear: Win early in the rep, and then if Joe needs to make a play, he’ll figure it out.

It’s a smart change, and they’re probably not done. The Bengals are likely to explore the trade market or look to add another lineman early in the draft. Protecting Burrow is all that matters, and the typically slow-moving (read: cheap) Bengals have shown a commitment to protecting their franchise quarterback for the long term.

*Buffalo Bills*
Buffalo were 12 seconds of chaos away from beating the Chiefs in the playoffs last season. If they had advanced, they would probably have beaten the Bengals in the AFC title game – from there, who knows?

They have added strength on strength this offseason, signing Von Miller to a six-year mega-deal that effectively functions as a three-year, please-push-us-over-the-top plea for help. The Bills didn’t desperately need extra pass-rushing juice, but adding a future Hall of Famer who totaled 80-odd pressures last year (his best return since 2017) and delivered defining plays throughout the Rams’ run to the Super Bowl is the kind of move that shifts a team from being great into an out-and-out juggernaut.

Don’t overlook the addition of Rodger Saffold to the offensive line, either. The Titans released Saffold due to a decline in play, his advancing age, and some injury concerns. But if he’s healthy and good to go he will bring a tenacity to the Bills’ run game that has been sorely lacking over the last couple of seasons.

*Indianapolis Colts*
Think about this:

The Colts entered the offseason with Carson Wentz, a bad quarterback
They leave the offseason with Matt Ryan, a good quarterback, one who comfortably outperformed the surrounding tire-fire in Atlanta last season.
They did so without adding any extra money to their cap, with Atlanta absorbing a $40m (!) dead cap hit.
Ryan’s cap hold is lower in Indy than Wentz’s would have been.
They did it all for the cost of a third-round pick … and they brought in two third-round picks by dealing Wentz to Washington.
Chris Ballard has made some funky decisions over the past 12 months. But his handling of the offseason quarterback shuffle should earn him executive of the year nods already.

The Colts roster is far from complete. But unlike other sides staring down the AFC’s quarterback standoff, the Colts need only worry about contending in their own division: win 10 games, pip the Titans to the division title, and they will make the playoffs. With Ryan offering competent quarterback play and a defense laden with talent, 10 wins should be the floor.

Ryan will be the Colts’ fifth starting quarterback in five years. And it’s likely that within two years he will hit the wall and Indianapolis will once again be in the market for a quarterback. But Ryan is an undoubted upgrade over Wentz, and adding him offers more wiggle room with the cap to add other impactful pieces. An offseason doesn’t get much better than that.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Just a 'homer' take on the home team.

Titans have been pretty quiet during the free agent moves.
Added Robert Woods (WR) from the Rams and Austin Hooper (TE) from the Browns to replace exiting players.
Both are good moves IMO.
Resigned some key players.

Defense seems set and I'm hoping to shore up the Offensive Line further.

The Draft is coming up and I'll be watching every pick, from start to finish.
As the wife will say, 'You have no life...'


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL to Change Postseason OT Rule After Bills’ Playoff Loss*
Each team will now get at least one OT possession in playoff games.
NY Times March 29, 2022

PALM BEACH, Fla. — The NFL’s 32 clubs passed a rule change on Tuesday to ensure that both teams would possess the ball at least once in OT of postseason games. The measure comes months after KC won a divisional round playoff game against the Buffalo Bills, who were not given a chance to score in OT.

The change in the league’s OT rules was their first since 2010, when clubs voted to allow teams that scored a TD on the opening possession of OT in a playoff game to win. (Before that, the team that scored first in any way in OT won.) The rule, which by its nature gave an advantage to the team that won the OT coin toss, was extended to the regular season in 2012.

Since 2010, there have been 12 postseason OT games, and the team that won the coin toss preceding OT went on to win 10 of those 12 games. Seven of those 10 wins came on a first-drive TD.

The game between KC and Buffalo in January might have been the most dramatic of all such games. The two teams’ high-powered offenses scored a total of four TDs in the final two minutes of regulation, and KC won, 42-36, by scoring a TD on the first possession of OT.

In the aftermath, commentators, fans and football executives lamented that viewers did not get to see the Bills and QB Josh Allen try to score in OT, too, a furor that catalyzed the league to adopt the new rule.

“There has to be the latest example for change, and that was the last straw that now, hey, we need to move forward and do this,” said Bills Coach Sean McDermott, who called the rule change “bittersweet.” “It’s the right thing for the game.”

Both teams will now be guaranteed at least one possession, regardless of the clock. If both teams score a TD on their opening drives, then the team that scores next wins.

The proposal for the rule change, which was made by staff members of the Indianapolis Colts and Philadelphia Eagles, would have affected both the 2021 regular season and postseason. McDermott said there was strong support for making this change only for the postseason, explaining, “That is where we were going to start.”

The rule change, however, will extend games. Some coaches, including John Harbaugh of the Baltimore Ravens, flagged it as a player safety concern, a reason for limiting it to the postseason, when teams’ seasons are on the line.

KC proposed OT changes after the 2018 season that would have given both teams a possession, after it lost the AFC championship game to the NE Patriots, who scored on a first-drive TD.

McDermott said the Bills’ playoff game against KC was cited several times in the meeting as teams discussed the rule change.

“It’s potentially the greatest 20 to 30 minutes of football that I’ve ever seen,” said Rich McKay, the Atlanta Falcons’ president and the chairman of the NFL’s competition committee. “And to think it ended that way definitely brought up the idea of, hey, does that work for everybody?”


----------



## Lethe200

Feelslikefar said:


> Just a 'homer' take on the home team.
> 
> Titans have been pretty quiet during the free agent moves.
> Added Robert Woods (WR) from the Rams and Austin Hooper (TE) from the Browns to replace exiting players.
> Both are good moves IMO.
> Resigned some key players.
> 
> Defense seems set and I'm hoping to shore up the Offensive Line further.
> 
> The Draft is coming up and I'll be watching every pick, from start to finish.
> As the wife will say, 'You have no life...'


It'll be interesting to see if Woods comes back 100% after his serious injury. He was an important piece of the Rams offense, an excellent blocker on the sweeps as well as having good hands. Acknowledged as one of their leaders in the locker room, as well. 

He'll be a great addition to your Titans if the trade works out!


----------



## jerry old

"The Colts roster is far from complete. But unlike other sides staring down the AFC’s quarterback standoff, the Colts need only worry about contending in their own division: win 10 games, pip the Titans to the division title, and they will make the playoffs. With Ryan offering competent quarterback play and a defense laden with talent, 10 wins should be the floor."

The NFL has achieved parity, BUT the conferences-no way.
THe AFC North will beat you, repeatedly.
The teams in the NFC West will beat you repeatedly.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe200

PALM BEACH, Fla. — The NFL’s 32 clubs passed a rule change on Tuesday to ensure that both teams would possess the ball at least once in OT of postseason games. The measure comes months after KC won a divisional round playoff game against the Buffalo Bills, who were not given a chance to score in OT.

The old rule was bizarre, unfair-I''m glad they changed the rule.


----------



## Lethe200

The NFL's record on Latino HCs is almost as bad: 4 teams total, but only 2 guys. Tom Flores was HC of both Raiders and Seahawks, and Ron Rivera of Panthers and Commanders.

*Bruce Arians Gave the NFL a Diversity Blueprint It Shouldn’t Ignore*
His tactical retirement plan as the TBay Buccaneers coach created an opportunity for Todd Bowles and left a pipeline of experienced Black assistant coaches and coordinators.
NY Times April 1, 2022

Rooney Rule? Maybe the NFL should forget the Rooney Rule, which the league leans on in a halfhearted effort to increase diversity among its head coaches. What the NFL needs are more leaders like Bruce Arians.

A profound American truth was on display this week in Tampa, Fla. When it comes to racial progress, it often takes one person in a position of power — emboldened, unafraid and, because of systemic inequity, usually white — to break through the logjam.

Over a year after coaching the TBay Buccaneers to Super Bowl victory, and two weeks after learning Tom Brady would return from what may be the shortest superstar retirement in sports history — Arians shocked football by announcing his retirement this week, elevating his handpicked successor, Todd Bowles, to the job.

Bowles, TBay’s highly regarded defensive coordinator, is one in a wide cast of Black assistants whom Arians entrusted with significant power in his time helming the Buccaneers and the Arizona Cardinals. Despite the stockpile of experienced coaches Arians has loaded into the NFL’s talent pipeline, Bowles, 58, is just the fourth Black head coach in the league.

“A number of people have already asked, why are you stepping away from a chance to go to the Hall of Fame and win another Super Bowl?” Arians, who will move into a consultant role with the team’s front office, said this week. “Succession is way more important to me. This has been my dream for a long time.

“I wanted one of my guys to take over,” he added. “That’s more important to me than anything.”

TBay coaches are positioned to take over other big jobs around the league. Last season, Arians’s team had the only staff with three minority coordinators — Bowles, along with Byron Leftwich and Keith Armstrong, who led the team’s offense and special teams. Add to that assistant head coach Harold Goodwin. With Bowles’s promotion, the Buccaneers elevated two Black assistants, Larry Foote and Kacy Rodgers, to coordinate the defense this season. In 2021, the TBay staff was the only one in the NFL to have two women in assistant coaching roles.

Consider how mightily the league has struggled with diversifying its hires. This week, with the discrimination lawsuit brought by Brian Flores, the former head coach of the Miami Dolphins, casting a pall over the annual meeting of team owners and coaches, the NFL announced that it would expand the Rooney Rule. It will now include women in its count of minority interviews for head coach candidates (never mind that, as written, the expansion could allow a team to interview no candidates of color). The league also named a six-member committee to review its diversity practices.

But the NFL’s scant number of nonwhite head coaches reflects the way a segregated society works. Friends hire friends. Jobs don’t always go to the most qualified candidate but to whomever employers are familiar and comfortable with. Coaching staffs reflect their leaders in a league in which roughly 60 percent of the players are Black and the number of Black head coaches is usually mired in the low single digits.

At 69, with a championship ring and an ocean of respect for his football acumen from his peers, Arians leaves the coaching ranks having created an opportunity for Black talent to rise. That’s just as important to his legacy as the accolades.

Arians has been called “the coolest damn coach in the NFL” partly for his swagger — his love for Kangol derby caps and his adopting a kind of old-school Black cultural style born of an intimate familiarity.

Arians grew up in a multiracial community in York, Pa. As a QB in the early 1970s at Virginia Tech, a school that long resisted integrating its football team, he was the first white player to live with a Black roommate — James Barber, the father of the NFL stars Tiki and Ronde Barber. Arians and Barber cheekily called themselves “Salt and Pepper” and were loyal friends.

Creating the most diverse coaching staff in professional football did not happen by design, Arians said. Instead, he just hired “the best coaches I know.”

“To hear voices in a staff meeting that aren’t the same, that don’t look alike but they all have input, you get better output,” he said.

Arians sees the whole field. What he has done in promoting and clearing the path for Black talent might be called allyship in some corners. Known for his wry saltiness, he would probably snarl at that description. To him, it’s just the right thing to do.

It should be noted that he is following a blueprint similar to that drawn up by Tony Dungy, the first Black head coach in TBay and the first to win a Super Bowl, which he accomplished while leading the Indianapolis Colts in the 2006 season. Mike Tomlin, the Black Super Bowl-winning head coach who is heading into his 16th season with Pittsburgh, just hired his first Black coordinator, Teryl Austin, to run the defense.

Key in any discussion of diverse hiring, which Arians recognized, is addressing an unfortunate truth: Black head coaches must be near perfect. They rarely get the second or even third chances afforded their white peers. And in the infrequent instances when they take over teams, they are usually brought in to oversee squads with meager talent or given little latitude to hire staff to support innovative techniques.

“So many head coaches come into situations where they are set up for failure, and I didn’t want that for Todd,” Arians said, surely thinking of Bowles’s failed tenure leading the talent-thin Jets from 2015 to 2018. Arians added that Brady’s decision to come back, along with the team’s moves to fortify one of the league’s strongest rosters this off-season, “confirmed for me that it was the right time to pass the torch.”

“I wanted to ensure when I walked away that Todd Bowles would have the best opportunity to succeed,” Arians said.

He gets it. So, too, do the Buccaneers. The organization made Bowles the fourth African American head coach in team history, an eye-popping number considering that over one-third of the NFL’s teams have never had a single Black head coach in a noninterim role, by my count.

In the modern era, the NFL didn’t hire an African American head coach until the Raiders did in 1989. Now there are four: Bowles, Mike Tomlin in Pittsburgh, Lovie Smith in Houston and, in Miami, Mike McDaniel, who also identifies as biracial.

The league claims to be pressing hard to remedy an awful track record, even as seven of the nine teams with open head coaching jobs in this hiring cycle offered the roles to white men. Instead of tinkering with rule changes and adding deliberative committees, maybe the NFL should follow the Bruce Arians way.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Kind of slow right now.
No block-buster trades, No free agent signings.

So...

Gearing up for the Draft.
Some great Edge Rushers and lots of talented O-Line types.

The big talk around town is the new stadium.
Looks to be a done deal and it's to be a covered one.
Should be ready for the 2026 season.


----------



## Feelslikefar

On another thought,

Where to you think Baker Mayfield will end up?

My guess is the Washington Football Team. ( pretty strange typing those words! )
Wentz may not be the answer and I watched Fitzpatrick with his days as a Titan.
They might need some help.


----------



## jerry old

Nay, there the 'skins'
Wentz is rapidly becoming only a footnote
Mayfield-who knows, skins look like the best fit.  He looks to be a good 700 qb, if he has supporting cast


----------



## jerry old

Jerry Jones, owner of Dallas Cowboys has been charged in a paternity suit by a *25 year* old single woman.
The case has been dragging on- and- on, Jerry Jones, *age 79* denies  any responsibility; however, *out of the goodness
of his heart  *he has agreed to support the girl and child.
Specific money amounts were not mentioned, I hope she nailed the  old farts hide to the wall.


----------



## Lethe200

*Daryle Lamonica, QB who led Raiders to Super Bowl, dies at 80*
Washington Post Sports 22April2022

Daryle Lamonica, the deep-throwing QB who won an AFL Player of the Year award and led the Oakland Raiders to their first Super Bowl appearance, died April 14 of natural causes at his home in Fresno, Calif. He was 80.

Daryle Pasquale Lamonica was born July 17, 1941, in Fresno and played his college ball at Notre Dame. He was drafted in the 12th round by GBay and the 23rd round by the Bills in 1963 and opted to go to the AFL. He was a backup to Jack Kemp in Buffalo before becoming a star in Oakland.

The Raiders acquired Mr. Lamonica in a trade from Buffalo in 1967, when both teams were still in the American Football League before its merger three years later with the National Football League. Nicknamed the “Mad Bomber,” Mr. Lamonica made an immediate impact in Oakland after starting only four games in four seasons with the Bills.

He teamed up with receivers such as Warren Wells and Fred Biletnikoff to turn the Raiders into a powerhouse, going 13-1 in his first season. Mr. Lamonica led the league with 30 TD passes and was a first-team All-Pro and Associated Press AFL Player of the Year.

Mr. Lamonica then threw two TD passes in a win over the Houston Oilers in the AFL title game to send the Raiders to their first Super Bowl in January 1968. The Raiders lost to GBay, 33-14.

In his six seasons as a starter for the Raiders, Mr. Lamonica was one of the most prolific passers in the game, leading pro football with 145 TD passes — 24 more than second-place Fran Tarkenton. He had 16,006 passing yds from 1967 to 1972, ranking third among all pro QBs in that time period.

Mr. Lamonica was an All-Pro again in 1969, when he led the AFL with 3,302 yds passing and 34 TDs. His 34 TD passes still stand as the franchise’s single-season record more than a half-century later.

At his best during the playoffs, Mr. Lamonica threw five TD passes in a 41-6 win over KC in 1968 and a record six the following season against Houston. Only Steve Young and Tom Brady have matched his six TD passes in a playoff game.

On Nov. 17, 1968, Mr. Lamonica played a major role in one of football’s most memorable games, throwing four TD passes, including the go-ahead score to Charlie Smith, in a 43-32 win over the NY Jets. The game became known as the “Heidi Game” because NBC cut away from the finish on the East Coast to show the children’s movie “Heidi” late in the game. The Raiders scored two TDs in a comeback that was not seen on the East Coast, triggering an uproar among football fans.

Mr. Lamonica was replaced as Oakland’s starter in 1973 by Ken Stabler and finished his career in the short-lived World Football League.

Mr. Lamonica retired with 19,154 yds passing and 164 TD passes. The Raiders went 62-16-6 in games he started, for the best winning percentage for any starting QB in the Super Bowl era who started at least 75 games.


----------



## jerry old

Al Davis did love the long ball.


Where is Mayfield going, why Seattle -of course

Tom Brady and his boys return to Dallas this year; they will be beat, beat, and beat, i mean beat, yes...


----------



## JustBonee

We probably need a new 2022-23 NFL thread ..

But  anyway,  who will be watching the draft starting tomorrow? (ESPN)     ...  https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft/


----------



## Feelslikefar

Haven't missed watching the Draft from start to finish since I retired.
Best was 2019 when we hosted it here in Nashville.
Youngest son and I enjoyed going downtown and they did a really nice job.
Hope they come back.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> We probably need a new 2022-23 NFL thread ..
> 
> But  anyway,  who will be watching the draft starting tomorrow? (ESPN)     ...  https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft/


No, not really-will  wait until spring traininnnnnng for the touting of the world's best (who fades once the season starts).


----------



## JustBonee

Las Vegas did it up last night ... not surprising!







I watched most of the 1st round...    I like to see where LSU and Ohio State players end up - the two colleges that  I follow.


----------



## Kaila

It surprised me, that 2 teams traded away their proven successful (yet still young and excellent) WR's, for draft picks, last night.

In addition, I had already been surprised when Cinn. recently traded away Tyreek Hill!

OOPS! I am editing, because it was KC that traded away Tyreek Hill, for 5 draft picks, including a first rounder.  I guess that explains it, at least partially.


----------



## Feelslikefar

The A.J. Brown trade had something to do with the Cap and maybe something else was going on.

Team Chemistry?

Disappointed, sure I was.  Guess time will tell.

On to the next rounds!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Going into the draft, I was hoping we would use one of our picks for a QB for the future.
We selected Malik Willis from Liberty.
Strong arm, fleet feet, he just needs time to get defense reads down.
Count me as satisfied with the pick.


----------



## Kaila

Feelslikefar said:


> Going into the draft, I was hoping we would use one of our picks for a QB for the future.
> We selected Malik Willis from Liberty.
> Strong arm, fleet feet, he just needs time to get defense reads down.
> Count me as satisfied with the pick.


I thought that was a smart pick of theirs.  Very promising possible potential for future. Will be interesting to watch him mature.


----------



## JustBonee

Feelslikefar said:


> Going into the draft, I was hoping we would use one of our picks for a QB for the future.
> We selected Malik Willis from Liberty.
> Strong arm, fleet feet, he just needs time to get defense reads down.
> Count me as satisfied with the pick.



Seems to be a shortage of QBs in the 2022 draft   ... Willis was the top choice of the talking heads.


----------



## Kaila

That's all true, @Bonnie 
It was just the phrase that caused me to laugh.  
_Talking heads. _

I would guess that some of these college QB's will be taken as undrafted rookies, to possibly join in helping NFL teams to prepare for games, by being on practice squads, etc.


----------



## Lethe200

*QB offseason storylines: Lamar Jackson uncertainty and Zach Wilson in the spotlight*
London Guardian U.S. 5 May 2022

*Lamar Jackson’s protracted contract negotiations with the Ravens. *
The former MVP is set to play out the 2022 season on the final year of his rookie deal. The Ravens remain confident they can get a long-term deal done prior to the season – a deal that Jackson is negotiating himself without an agent. But that was before they traded away Jackson’s running mate, receiver Hollywood Brown. And with each passing week that the two sides do not reach a compromise, the more likely it is that Jackson could play elsewhere in 2023.

Jackson is reported to be looking for a deal that would guarantee him $45m per season. The Deshaun Watson contract in Cleveland looms large, too. Watson signed a fully guaranteed deal with the Browns, and it’s likely that Jackson wants a deal with a similar structure – a fully guaranteed contract that will allow him to re-enter free agency before he hits 30.

The Ravens may be queasy about ponying up $250m in guaranteed money for a QB whose ability to run leaves him more vulnerable to injury. Yet given the shift across the sport (and sports in general) towards player (read: QB) empowerment, the decision is most likely out of the Ravens’ hands anyway.

Does Jackson want to stay in Baltimore long-term? Would he prefer to move back home to Miami? The QB-franchise relationship is increasingly taking on the role of a partnership rather than the top-down employer-to-employee dynamic. The Arizona Cardinals essentially overpaid to acquire Brown from Baltimore in order to appease their own disgruntled QB, Kyler Murray.

The Ravens can threaten Jackson with the franchise tag; Jackson can threaten to sit out a year. It’s not too difficult to imagine a world in which Jackson is moved to another team next offseason in a tag-and-trade, with the QB then signing a record-breaking deal with a new franchise.

*Philly and Miami’s plans for 2023*
You can bundle these two franchises together. Both are following a similar plan: Loading up on talent for the upcoming season while also adding a hefty insurance policy for 2023. The Dolphins shipped the bulk of their 2022 draft class in order to acquire Tyreek Hill. Meanwhile, on draft night Howie Roseman and the Eagles’ brain-trust followed suit, turning one of their first-round picks into AJ Brown.

The plan is clear. The Dolphins and Eagles are handing starting QBs Tua Tagovailoa and Jalen Hurts the tools to succeed – all while gathering acorns if their QB fails to impress with an improved supporting cast. The Dolphins spent heavily in the offseason to hand Tagovailoa as much offensive firepower as possible. They also have the facility to open cap room next offseason, and will be armed with two first-round picks heading into the 2023 draft. Ditto for the Eagles, who have the ability to open up $30m in cap room before they look at restructuring contracts.

It’s one of the new models of team building: Surrounding a young QB with as much help as possible as early as possible to figure out as quickly as possible whether they can play or not, while gathering future assets to allow the franchise to acquire another QB if things don’t pan out. That could mean tempting a veteran to Miami or Philly – the kind of logic the Bucs used to woo Tom Brady in free agency – or using a pile of draft picks to move up in the draft to select their college prospect of choice.

*NY Jets*
The Jets have done everything to surround second-year QB Zach Wilson with as much talent as possible over the offseason. They’ve added playmakers at receiver and RB, beefed up their offensive line, and brought in a pair of versatile TEs who will allow them to diversify what was a plodding offense a year ago. And they could add even more over the coming weeks. If Deebo Samuel pushes through a trade away from the 49ers, the price tag will now be built around 2023 draft choices. The Jets reportedly chased a Samuel trade right up until they selected Ohio State receiver Garrett Wilson 10th overall last Thursday. If Samuel is on the move, it stands to reason that the Jets will be in on any discussions.

General manager Joe Douglas could have done little more – aside from possibly strengthening the offensive line in the draft – to put Wilson in a better position to make a second-year leap. And yet the deck is still stacked against the QB heading into his sophomore year. Here is a list of the QBs who have had a lower adjusted net yds per attempt in a season than Wilson had in 2021: Josh Rosen, Brett Hundley, DeShone Kizer, Jared Goff, Blake Bortles, Blaine Gabbert and Jimmy Clausen. Gulp.

The evaluation clock for young QBs is now sped up to the extent that if Wilson doesn’t show considerable improvement in his second year, the Jets will start considering alternatives.

*Tennessee Titans*
You have to hand it to Titans GM Jon Robinson and head coach Mike Vrabel. They locked up their new contracts and then used that leverage to take some major swings in the draft: Trading AJ Brown and then betting all on athletic upside with their selections. The most interesting pick: Grabbing Liberty QB Malik Willis in the third round.

Throughout the pre-draft process Willis was in the discussion as a first-round pick, with some projections slating him to go sixth overall to the Carolina Panthers. Instead, he slipped into the third round, where the Titans were able to take a punt on a raw QB prospect with a rare skill-set.

The timeline appears to marry up perfectly for Tennessee. To draft Willis is to open up the possibility a wholesale reshuffling of a roster and its offensive (cliché warning) identity. The system the Titans run with the axis of Ryan Tannehill and Derrick Henry will be markedly different when – or if – Willis takes over the starting spot. Tannehill’s contract has an easy out for the Titans after the 2022 season. If the franchise believes Willis is ready, it can move on from the Tannehill pain-free.

If a team isn’t sure it has a franchise QB, the best thing it can do is throw as many darts at the dartboard as possible. Now, Tannehill has one final year to prove he can be the QB who pushes Tennessee over the postseason hump. If not, waiting in the wings is a player with game-breaking potential. The timeline suggests that will come after the season. But if Tannehill falters and Willis absorbs NFL concepts in double-time, the Titans could make a change mid-year in order to spark their season.

*Atlanta Falcons*
The Falcons will feature one of the league’s true QB competitions this preseason. Marcus Mariota was brought in during free agency to be a stabilizing force between the Matt Ryan era and whatever comes next. That new era could belong to Desmond Ridder.

Landing Ridder in the third round represented great value. Maybe it works out for him long-term. Maybe it doesn’t. Either way, it was worth the directionless Falcons taking a punt on a mid-round QB prospect – particularly one who was expected to go at the foot of the first round.

Ridder has a shot to play in week one. His game is built around speed: Processing speed, and then the ability to break the pocket as a runner – a skill not fully maximized in college. In many ways, Ridder’s traits echo Mariota’s, which will allow coach Arthur Smith to build a cohesive structure if he opts to move from one QB to the other.

The Falcons will probably have another losing season in 2022, but with a combination of Mariota and Ridder, TE Kyle Pitts, first-round pick Drake London, and Cordarrelle Patterson, the offense should at least be fun.


----------



## jerry old

Cowboy's first draft choice was a 6'4', 323 pound offensive linemen.
Like basketball, there is no room for normal sized human beings in pro sports.

*(yes, there are a few exceptionally talented normal sized guys playing, but darn few)


----------



## jerry old

lamar jackson wants 45km


----------



## Lethe200

Just FYI, the actual dates/times for the 2022-3 NFL schedule are not posted yet - just the list of opponents for each team. As soon as the actual schedule is posted, I'll start a new thread!


----------



## Lethe200

Complete new 2022-3 schedule now in new thread:
NFL 2022-3 Schedule, all divisions/teams


----------

